# Libertex: La próxima parada del Brent está en los 54 dólares



## Libertex (12 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Analítica Diaria de los Mercados Financieros*

*Mercado de materias primas*

El Brent renovó anual máximo de 53.73 dólares el barril debido a las intervenciones verbales relacionadas con el tema de congelación de la producción. Rusia dio a entender que se sumará a la congelación de producción si el cartel hace efectiva está decisión en noviembre. De momento, incluso las palabras son suficientes para convencer al mercado de comprar el activo, a pesar de que los volúmenes de producción del petróleo por la OPEP se mantienen en niveles máximos. Es que aún falta mucho para el 30 de noviembre, y no se excluye la posibilidad de que los inversores traten de subir el precio hasta mediados del próximo mes para después fijar utilidades.

En las condiciones actuales tenemos que entender una cosa: la volatilidad va a crecer con cada nivel sobrepasado. La rotura del nivel de los 52.80 dólares el barril provocó un empujón hacia los máximos del octubre del año pasado. La próxima fuerte resistencia a batir serán los 54.00 dólares el barril, y su evaluación podría acompañarse con las correcciones hacia abajo de corta duración, pero muy profundas, con el objetivo próximo en los 51.80 dólares el barril. Por lo tanto, vale la pena examinar el comercio con la banda de corta duración comprando cuando el mercado alcanza un nivel más bajo y vendiendo cuando alcanza un nivel más alto. 

*Mercado de divisas*

Nos alientan los intentos de corregir el par USD/JPY hacia abajo provocados por los datos débiles del mercado de trabajo en los Estados Unidos el viernes pasado, sin embargo, reforzados por un crecimiento demasiado duradero del par. Esta semana será un test para el par, porque vamos a recibir más información de EEUU. Si la misma resulte más débil que los valores pronosticados, esto podría llevar al par USD/JPY por debajo de 102.00. Aunque, tal situación puede volver a despertar el interés de los especuladores: los atractivos niveles bajos provocarán saltos de la demanda. Además, se ha de prestar atención a los comentarios de representantes oficiales de la FED. Muy importante será el tono de estos comentarios tomando en cuenta el débil crecimiento del mercado de trabajo: el tono optimista podría renovar el crecimiento del par, por lo que esta semana vale la pena buscar los puntos más atractivos de la entrada para comprar el USD/JPY con el objetivo próximo a nivel de 103.80. 

Mientras tanto, el petróleo seguirá atraer la atención del mercado. El Brent alcanzó su máximo desde octubre pasado, sin embargo, todavía no puede superar la resistencia de los 54.00. No se excluye la posibilidad que la próxima semana los datos del Departamento de Energía de EEUU demuestren un crecimiento brusco del índice de reservas comerciales después de 6 semanas seguidas de la caída. Esto puede provocar una venta masiva del petróleo.

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (12 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Es buen momento para poner énfasis
Mercado de materias primas*

La publicación de los datos sobre reservas comerciales del petróleo en los Estados Unidos podría resultar un gatillo (trigger) muy significante para la caída del Brent. Un período bastante extenso hemos observado la reducción de volúmenes. También, la estadística demuestra que para finales de septiembre inicios de octubre las reservas llegan a sus valores mínimos y luego empieza la corrección.
Si ello ocurre la próxima semana, el Brent puede bajar hasta los 51.40 y después tener por objetivo los 50.00 dólar el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

Esta semana, todo el mundo va a analizar detalladamente el Acta de la última sesión de FOMC dedicada a la política monetaria-crediticia, así como todos los informes importantes publicados en los Estados Unidos. La sesión de la FED dejó sin cambios los tipos de interés, sin embargo 3 votos fueron en contra del status quo. Si el tono del Acta resulta menos agresivo que pareció ser al principio, esto provocará la venta masiva del dólar, sobre todo, después de la desilusión relacionada con el mercado de trabajo y el crecimiento reciente. 

Además, presten atención a las ventas al por menor. Para la economía estadounidense orientada hacia servicios, lo principal es que la población gaste el dinero ganado. Si el índice no puede crecer 0.6% esperado, tal situación resultaría un obstáculo más en el camino hacia la subida del tipo de interés por la FED en diciembre. De esa forma, para el par EUR/USD se crean las condiciones de una recuperación brusca desde niveles bastante bajos con la posibilidad de alcanzar el nivel de 1.1120 después del mínimo en 1.1050. 

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (14 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: El Mercado vuelve en sí después de las ilusiones “post- algerinas” 
Mercado de materias primas*

El Brent chocó contra un obstáculo y dos días seguidos muestra caída. Es posible, que estamos al principio de una corrección prolongada. El mercado vuelve en sí después de las ilusiones “post-algerinas”. El último informe del Departamento de Energía de los Estados Unidos demostró que los volúmenes de producción de la OPEP alcanzaron su máximo histórico. Después, la información publicada por el cartel, mostró que en septiembre, cuando se habló de restringir cuotas, la cifra de producción fue de 33.39 millones de barriles diarios, o sea 220 mil barriles diarios más que en mes de agosto. Irak, Nigeria y Livia fueron los líderes de incremento en la producción.
Además, se sospecha que los índices de producción de Venezuela e Irak pueden estar subestimados en 565 mil. Pero lo más importante, es que según comentarios del Secretario General de la OPEP, Mohammed Barkindo, el cartel todavía no ha decidido quien va a ser el primero en reducir la producción: los miembros de la OPEP u otros productores del petróleo. Por tanto, no se excluye la posibilidad que la información publicada el jueves se convierta en un nuevo catalizador para la caída con el objetivo próximo en los 50.40 dólares por barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

Por fin, el par GBP/USD tuvo fuerza suficiente para demostrar su recuperación. Es posible, que empieza a aparecer “el fondo” de la caída actual. A partir de ese momento los especuladores irán con cuidado, porque la cifra neta de posiciones cortas ha alcanzado el nivel record de 98 mil y cada noticia positiva provocará saltos bruscos hacia arriba debido a un simple cierre de posiciones cortas. El miércoles, las palabras de Theresa May que rechazó un divorcio duro con la Unión Europea, resultaron ser un catalizador para el alza del par GBP/USD. La primera ministra ha aceptado la votación de este asunto por el parlamento y está dispuesta a tener un debate “completo y transparente”. De esa forma no se excluye la posibilidad que el par GBP/USD ya se encuentra en el camino de corrección con los objetivos próximos en 1.2330 y 1.24.

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (14 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: ¿Tuvo tiempo el petróleo para recuperar fuerzas?*

*Mercado de materias primas*

El Brent sobrevivió dos reportes sobre reservas comerciales del petróleo almacenado bajo tierra en los Estados Unidos: del Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API) y del Departamento de Energía. Poco antes, ya empezó su corrección debido a la desilusión relacionada con la voluntad de los productores para reducir la oferta de portadores de energía en el mercado mundial. El crecimiento del índice de reservas estadounidenses facilitó la caída: el reporte mostró incremento de reservas en 4.9 millones contra 0.65 millones provisionados. Precisamente lo que nosotros habíamos pronosticado: tuvo lugar el giro de la tendencia y a partir de ahora la cifra de reservas seguirá acumulándose.

El Brent marcó su mínimo semanal en los 50.92 dólares el barril, y, al asustarse, de inmediato volvió al intervalo de los 52.00. Sin embargo, creemos que la tendencia correctiva hacia abajo puede durar varios días. El viernes por la tarde es posible que el mercado preste especial atención a los datos de Baker Hughes. Las últimas 15 semanas el índice mostraba un incremento seguro de los taladros de perforación utilizados en los Estados Unidos. Es posible que esta vez tampoco será la exclusión, tomando en cuenta la subida duradera del precio del petróleo que crea condiciones para el regreso al mercado de los productores de petróleo de esquisto. En este caso, el Brent puede seguir su movimiento bajista con el objetivo próximo en la cota de 50.40 dólares el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

En las primeras horas de la mañana del jueves los datos sobre el comercio de China aparecieron como una piedra caída del cielo y mostraron una reducción brusca de las exportaciones en 5.6%, resultando la cifra del balance de 41 mil millones contra 53 mil millones de dólares proyectados. La aduana de China reconoció seguir teniendo los problemas relacionados con las exportaciones, sin embargo, se espera la recuperación de los índices en el 4 trimestre. Pero lo principal es la entrada exitosa del par USD/JPY, que bajó bruscamente hasta el nivel de 103.35 debido a estas noticias. Si el viernes trae desilusión debido a la información sobre las ventas al por menor en los Estados Unidos, el par puede intentar de testar el soporte a nivel de 103.00. Precisamente en este intervalo los inversores pueden intentar de volver a vender el yen, esperando que la divisa japonesa siga debilitándose debido a una política suave del Banco Japón y una política agresiva de la FED. El objetivo inicial del camino alcista podría ser el nivel de 104.00.

El día de hoy la atención será prestada a los datos sobre las ventas al por menor en los Estados Unidos, así como a la dinámica sucesiva del petróleo. No se excluye la posibilidad de que esta mañana se abriera con gap bajista incluso, porque el Brent tuvo tiempo para recuperar fuerzas durante la jornada estadounidense. Sin embargo, al cierre de la semana bursátil esperamos la recuperación del par por encima del nivel de 63.00.

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Oct 2016)

¿ Que fue de aquellos gurus Madmaxistas que veian el OIL en 10 $ ?....es solo curiosidad y tal y tal...8:


----------



## Libertex (17 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Proyección para la semana 17-21 de octubre

Mercado de valores*

Esta semana no esperamos información interesante y variada de los Estados Unidos. Pero esta escasez de las noticias nos puede compensar la estadística de China. Los reportes chinos publicados la semana pasada resultaron una variada mezcla: por una parte, el balance comercial mostró los datos muy débiles respecto a la caída de las exportaciones del 10% en cifra expresada en dólares, por otra parte, el informe sobre inflación. El índice de precios de producción creció el 0,1 %, mostrando el primer aumento desde 2012. El índice de precios al consumidor creció el 1,9%.

El mercado va a esperar las señales del estado de la segunda economía mundial reflejadas en los reportes sobre la tasa de crecimiento del PIB de China en el 3 trimestre, el reporte sobre la producción industrial y ventas al por menor. Si el PIB se estabiliza en el nivel del 6.7% y la producción industrial demuestra el crecimiento aunque sea conforme a lo previsto (6.4%), los índices bursátiles reflejarán el optimismo. En particular, Hang Seng (HSI) podrá tener como meta el nivel de 23630 y hasta 24000.

*Mercado de materias primas*

El petróleo renovó el máximo anual pero no pudo mantenerse en el nivel alcanzado. Ya se agotó la influencia de las intervenciones verbales respecto a la posible decisión sobre la reducción de producción de portadores energéticos por los miembros de la OPEP. Para una nueva ola de crecimiento se necesitan nuevos catalizadores que todavía no existen. Al mismo tiempo la dinámica positiva del dólar podría influir negativamente en las cotizaciones.

Además, no se debe olvidar que según la última información en los Estados Unidos se registra el crecimiento de reservas comerciales. Asimismo, los altos precios del petróleo podrán provocar la actividad de los productores del petróleo de esquisto y como consecuencia el aumento de la oferta. De esa forma, de momento el Brent (BRN), probablemente, se mantendría en el intervalo de 50.00 – 54.00 dólares el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

Últimamente, el euro no se siente bien. Las cotizaciones del par EUR/USD bajaron al mínimo en 2,5 meses. Las cotizaciones probaron la solidez del soporte de los 1.1000. Esta semana vale la pena prestar atención a la decisión del Banco Central Europeo sobre la política monetaria. En los últimos meses el mercado más de una vez se agitaba debido a los rumores de que el regulador podría acabar paulatinamente con el programa de flexibilización cuantitativa. 

Lo más probable que el BCE mantendrá el tipo de interés sin cambios. Pero los comentarios de Mario Draghi que hará en la rueda de prensa después de la toma de decisión, merecerán mucha atención. Si las palabras del presidente del Banco Central suenan de forma suave insinuando la posibilidad del estímulo adicional, el par EUR/USD podrá resultar afectado aún más. De hecho, estos comentarios confirmarán la diferencia de actitud entre los reguladores europeo y estadounidense, lo que llevará al par al mínimo de junio en el nivel de 1.0910. 

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (18 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: ¿Es hora de comprar libra esterlina?

Mercado de materias primas*

El Brent se ha acercado al nivel de soporte de los 51.40 dólares el barril e intenta testarlo. El reporte de Baker Hughes, publicado el viernes pasado, confirmó el continuo crecimiento de taladros de perforación activos (432 de 428), insinuando que los productores de petróleo de esquisto de los Estados Unidos se están recuperando fuerzas paulatinamente. El lunes se difundieron las noticias que el ministro de petróleo de Irán plantea la producción de 5 millones de barriles diarios. El nivel de 4 millones de barriles, que existía antes de las sanciones, al principio se tomaba como la cifra definitiva para el país. Sin embargo, según los rumores, este nivel ya está alcanzado, e Irán no piensa limitarse a este nivel de producción. Al mismo tiempo, el ministro de Petróleo de Nigeria, Kachikwu, dijo que para finales del año el país incrementará la producción hasta 2.2 millones de barriles diarios. 

De modo que la sucesión de acontecimientos negativos provocó la venta masiva del petróleo, y la información sobre reservas comerciales, que se publicará en los próximos días, podría acelerar la tendencia bajista, siempre que demuestre el crecimiento del índice. El próximo objetivo en el recorrido hacia abajo para el Brent puede ser el nivel de los 50.30 dólares el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

Parece que el par GBP/USD ya ha encontrado su “fondo”. A pesar de las ventas masivas de divisas en la apertura de la semana debido a las posiciones duras de Angela Merkel y François Hollande, el par no renovó su mínimo semanal. Los dos líderes confirmaron que Britania podría mantener el acceso a los mercados de la UE siempre y cuando respete la libre circulación de personas. Por supuesto, es un punto clave de las negociaciones, y hasta que las posiciones de Alemania y Francia no se ablanden, la libra esterlina tendrá pocas posibilidades de mostrar un crecimiento dinámico. Sin embargo, el hecho de que teniendo el nivel por debajo de 1.2150 el par inmediatamente encontró la demanda y los mínimos semanales no fueron renovados, puede indicar que se aproximan los pequeños rally para fijar la cifra de beneficios de las posiciones cortas: se disminuye el número de vendedores de estos niveles y la parte de los traders ya está lista para salir del mercado. El objetivo próximo en el camino hacia arriba puede ser el nivel de 1.5330.

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (19 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: “El canadiense” intenta fortalecerse

Mercado de materias primas*

El Brent todavía está luchando contra el soporte en los 51.40 dólares el barril en el contexto del calendario económico prácticamente vacío. El mercado ya ha digerido la historia con el crecimiento continuo de producción de Irán, por eso, ahora, la atención será prestada a los reportes económicos de reservas de petróleo. El martes el Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API) publicó el informe que confirmó cierta reducción del índice de reservas. Esto le dio un empujón al Brent y lo subió al nivel de los 52.00 dólares el barril. Sin embargo, estas cifras todavía son insuficientes para poner en marcha un rally alcista. Sobre todo, en el contexto de crecimiento del número de taladros de perforación activos durante 16 semanas seguidas, según la información de Baker Hughes.

El reporte que se publica hoy por el Departamento de Energía de los Estados Unidos sobre las reservas almacenadas podría ser la última gota que colme el soporte en los 51.40 dólares el barril, y permitiría tener como objetivo el nivel de los 50.30. Es importante mostrar el crecimiento de reservas.

*Mercado de divisas*

En las próximas 24 horas la atención del mercado podría llamar la dinámica del par USD/CAD. Es que no solamente “el canadiense” intenta fortalecerse con los intentos del petróleo de terminar su corrección. Es que este miércoles el Banco de Canadá celebra la reunión de política monetaria-crediticia. Es poco probable que el tipo de interés se cambie, sin embargo, la opinión del banco central sobre las perspectivas económicas y los precios actuales del petróleo pueden influir en el par. Últimamente fue notada la dinámica positiva tanto en el sector manufacturero, como en el sector de comercio. Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo, los gastos del consumidor e inflación han caído, lo que indica la necesidad de seguir manteniendo la política monetaria blanda. Todo depende de los planes del Banco de Canadá: si el Banco, al igual que el Banco Central de Australia, se abstiene de los comentarios “blandos”, esto podrá fortalecer las posiciones del “canadiense” y acelerar la ruptura del nivel inferior de la banda de 1,3060 – 1,33 de USD/CAD. El próximo objetivo en el camino bajista podría ser el nivel de 1.30.

*Alonda Alvarez, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (20 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: El petróleo manifestó esto en el año de 2015

Mercado de matería prima
*
Brent reinició el crecimiento gracias a los datos favorables recibidos del Instituto de petróleo norteamericano (API), y el informe del Ministerío de energía que ha confirmado más la reducción brusca de los volúmenes de reservas comerciales, ha hecho acelerar aún el movimiento hacia arriba. En los depósitos subterráteos se desminuyó la semana pasada a 5,2 millones barriles aunque había esperanza del crecimiento a 2,4 millones. Como resumen, sugún la opinión de Libertex, el miercolrs Brent llegó a 53,12 dolares/barril, sin embaro el arrebato se gastó con rapidez, y el activo retornó más bajo del nivel clave de la resistencia , es decir, de 52,60. No se excluye que la corrección vaya a continuar durante los últimos días de la semana de ventas.

Es necesario comprender que el octuble (como el mes de la temporada) es un mes débil para el petróleo. Generalmente en el septiembre se acaban todas las historias de los huracanes, e inicia la temporada de la demanda reducida y de los precios reducidos. Pero este año se ha puesto a funcionar la historia de los acuerdos de OPEC( ОПЕК) y el efecto del huracán que ha tardado en llegar. Si vamos a analizar la dinámica del petróleo del año de 2015 se puede marcar que el máximum llegó el 9 de octubre, luego las cotizaciones empezaron a bajar con seguridad. Es posible que dicha carrera es un ataque final antes de las tremendas ventas. El objetivo posterior del camino abajo puede ser la marcación de 51,50.

*Mercado de divisas*

Según los datos de Libertex, EUR/USD sigue negociando cerca del mínimum de julio, aunque sin alguna causa fundamental. Es probable que la pareja EUR/GBP jueguea su papel en esta dinámica que está ultimamente bojo la presión. Además , en adelante viene un hecho importante de la semana que es la reunión del Banco central de Europa (ЕЦБ) sobre la cotización. El mismo acontecimiento puede obligar la pareja a moverse con mayor energía. Hayque recalcar que hay bastante potencial del crecimiento de la pareja, teniendo en cuenta el apoyo en el sector de 1,0950, así como la dinámica acelerada del beneficio de las obligaciónes de tesorería de Alemania y E.E.U.U. y la fuerte inflación durante último tiempo. En el septiembre CPI sumó 0,4% m/m, es decir superó los índices del mes anterior y provocó que en dichas condiciones BCE (ЕЦБ) estaría listo proponer las medidas adicionales de los estimulos. 

Será muy importande el tono del discurso de Mario Draghi: durante último tiempo hemos visto muchos comentarios contradictorios del banco central, por eso el grado de calentamiento llegó al máximo. Tuvieron lugar las conversaciónes sobre la salida paulatina desde el programa del modo de estímulas. Luego aparecieron los rumotres de que, al contrario, QE se van a prolongar. En la reunión pasada fueron los comentarios positivos sobre la situación presente, pero también la reducción del prognosis de los ritmos del crecimiento de la economía. Si ahora Draghi anucia con mayor optimismo, EUR/USD puede superar la marcación de 1,1050 y hacer puntería a 1,11.

*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex
*


----------



## Libertex (21 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Divisas de mercancías bajo la presión considerable*
*Mercado de las materias primas*

Para un lapso del tiempo las acciones de Deutsche Bank (DBK) desaрarecioron de los radares, sin embargo el jueves las mismas retornaron al escenario con el brusco crecimiento que es casi de 4%. Se trata de que en la revista Manager Magazin ha sido publicado el artículo en que se dice que los fondos soberanos de Catar y Abu-Dabi en conjunto con los inversores chinos expresan sus deseos de aumentar la participación en las acciones de DB hasta el 25% en caso de que el banco vaya a aumentar el capital. No es la novedad. Esta posibilidad ha sido discutida durante el último mes, además la repetición del rumor provocó un salto de los intereses al banco. Esto demuestra una vez más la reventa de la acción y su capacidad de crecer a base de cualesquiera noticias positivas que puedan aparecer de vez en cuando en el mercado. 

Hay que recordar, el escándalo ha sido causado por las probables multas considerables a Deutsche Bank en relación de las acusaciones por la venta de préstamos asegurados por los activos de hipoteca tóxicos y por el blanqueo del dinero en Rusia. El banco ha reservado 5,5 mil millones de euro para las probables multas. El Departamento de jurisdicción de los E.E.U.U. ha establecido ya la multa de 12,5 mil millones de euro por las operaciones dudosas con los créditos. Sin embargo el banco sigue ejecutando las conversaciones con el fin de tratar de reducir la suma. Es probable que la desición referente a este problema se vaya a tomar antes de las elecciones presidenciales de E.E.U.U. que están designadas para el 8 de noviembre . 

*Mercado de divisas*

Las divisas de mercancías han caído bajo la presión considerable. Según los datos de Libertex, el dolar esuvo creciendo contra todos, pero ha sufrido más que otras divisas, el dolar australiano. El papel en este proceso jugaron las posiciones acumuladas para la compra después de la reunion del Banco de reservas de Australia, así como el crecimiento de la demanda del dolar estadounidense. Tambien son débiles datos economicos de Australia y China. Analizamos de que el producto interior bruto de China del 3-r trimestre quedó coincidido con los pronósticos, y los datos de la producción no alcanzaron a los pronósticos,es decir +6,1% contra la esperanza de +6,4% que confirma la disminución ulterior de la actividad de la producción. Además, los informes del mercado han demostrado la reducción rápida de la cantidad de personas que están en el trabajo constante: a 53 mil contra el crecimiento a 10,1 mil en el mes pasado. 
Todo esto ha provocado las sospechas de que la economía está experimentando un enfriamiento, y surge la pregunta clave: de qué modo va a reaccionar el Banco de reservas de Australia? Es probable que vaya a ignorar teniendo en cuenta la sintonización positiva de la reunión pasada. Sobre todo, si vienen los datos positivos en vez de los malos. Y esto significa que la caída presente de «ozzy», da posibilidades de escogerlo más barato . En el marco de la estabilización de AUD/USD estámos esperando el retorno a la marcación de 0,7690.
*
Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (24 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana de 24 – 28 de octubre

Mercado de fondos *

En la próxima semana E.E.U.U. van a publicar 2 informes de mucha importancia que serán , en realidad, los últimos antes de la reunión de regulación en el mes de noviembre. Hay que recordar los resultados de la reunión del mes de septiembre cuando algunos representantes de la Reserva federal casi estuvieron dispuestos a votar por la subida. Por esta razón la estatística norteamericana tendrá muy extraordinaria importancia. Hace falta prestar la atención a los datos de los pedidos de artículos de consumo duradero y del informe de los ritmos del crecimiento del producto interior bruto en el 3-r trimestre. 

Durante el último tiempo la economía estuvo creciendo con insignificantes ritmos. Pero según los resultados del 3-r trimestre se espera el crecimiento a 2,7% anuales que estos datos superan doble los datos del 2-o trimestre. Si las cifras reales serán fuertes la primera reacción de los índices de fondos puede ser la caída en el fono del crecimiento de esperanzas del crecimiento de la tasa. Sin embargo, en el futuro las mismas pueden dar vuelta a 180 grados y para el fin de la semana demostrar el crecimiento. En este caso S&P 500 (ES) puede retornar al nivel de 2157,75. Y a Dow Jones (YM) se puede esperarlo en la marcación de 18360. 

*Mercado de mercancias y materia prima*

Según los datos de Libertex, el petróleo Brent quedó estabilizado en las últimos dos semanas en los límites del diapasón de 51,00 – 53,70 , y mientras el portador energético no posee bastantes catalizadores no es capaz de superar una de sus fronteras. Aunque los datos de las reservas comerciales que se publican el martes (API) y el miércoles (EIA) , van a reflejar su reducción, de modo que tuvo lugar la semana pasada , es probable que este suceso sea bastante para ocupar con seguridad el índice superior de 53,00. La cosa reside en lo que en el mercado están presentes todavía los temores serios que se conserve durante largo tiempo el disbalance de la demanda y la oferta. 

Así en dicha etapa Brent (BRN), es probable, estará en los límites del diapasón establecido. Aunque pueden tener lugar las sorpresas por la causa del informe de EIA y no se excluye la posibilidad de hacer el test de su frontera inferior con bajar a la marcación de 50,30. 

*Mercado de divisas*

Ultimamente la libra estaba bajo la presión debido a la posición severa de los líderes de Francia y Alemania referente al acceso de este país a los mercados de la UE después de Brexit. Sin embargo todavía la pareja es capaz de mantenerse más arriba de 1,2080. Esta situación da posibilidad de suponer que la corrección considerable puede iniciarse en el tiempo más cercano; se necesita un catalizador. 

La próxima semana tendrán lugar 2 sucesos que pueden provocar la semejante dinámica. El primer es el discurso del dirigente del Banco de Inglaterra. Si Mark Karny hablará con optimismo sobre las perspectivas de la econimía del país y anuciará que el estímulo adicional no se necesita. El segundo es la publicación de los datos del producto interior bruto de Gran Bretaña por el 3-r trimestre. Si las cifras sean más superiores de lo que se espera (0,3% trimestral, 2,1% anual), la pareja GBP/USD puede tener clavado el ojo en retornar a la zona del nivel de 1,2300. 

*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (25 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: El Euro está listo para subir

Mercado de materias primas*

Desde el inicio de la semana el Brent, de nuevo, se encuentra en el centro de atención. El pasado fin de semana, los representantes de los países productores de petróleo volvieron al tema de producción. Por ejemplo, el ministro de Irak dijo que se debe liberar el país de la necesidad de reducir la producción debido a la guerra con el Estado Islámico. Actualmente, Irak produce más de 4.7 millones de barriles diarios, y los volúmenes pueden aumentar, porque las autoridades piden a las empresas transnacionales aumentar la producción en los yacimientos locales.

Además, el ministro de energía ruso hizo comentarios ambiguos. Novak dijo que de momento se desconoce si el país se unirá a la OPEP para luchar contra el crecimiento de la producción de petróleo. Sin embargo, reconoció que las negociaciones se mantienen, aunque es prematuro hablar de cifras concretas. Según la información de Libertex, el Brent abrió la semana en el nivel de los 51.60 dólares el barril, aunque luego los toros volvieron al mercado y llevaron el activo al máximo de los 52.90. Lo más probable, que la banda 51.60-53.00 se mantenga durante los próximos días, si los reportes económicos o comentarios de personas oficiales no dan sorpresas. El martes, el Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API) debe publicar con cierto atraso sus datos, por eso las fluctuaciones bruscas son posibles solamente al final de la sesión americana. 

*Mercado de divisas*

El par EUR/USD tuvo un recorrido bajista sólo debido a los comentarios suaves de Mario Draghi. Tomando en cuenta la dinámica económica positiva, el mercado esperaba escuchar sobre el cierre paulatino del programa de flexibilización cuantitativa. Sin embargo, no sólo recibió insinuaciones al respecto, sino, al contrario, escuchó los comentarios pesimistas del gobernador del Banco Central Europeo. Aunque consideramos que todo ello no es suficiente para obligar al euro tener un recorrido bajista prolongado. Lo más probable, que el par EUR/USD ya ha encontrado su fondo fundamental y durante la próxima semana tratará de recuperar la parte de las pérdidas sufridas. Los datos publicados el lunes del PMI (índice manufacturero) alemán en el sector de servicios e industria manufacturera han confirmado las tendencias positivas en la economía. Si el reporte del IFO resulta positivo, el par podrá tener el objetivo de 1.0940.

*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (26 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Ya no es suficiente el potencial del petróleo

Mercado de materias primas*

Según la información de Libertex, el Brent sigue fluctuando dentro de un intervalo de 51.40 a 53.00 dólares por barril, incluso sin reaccionar ante los rumores habituales respecto a los productores de petróleo. Se ha conocido que esta semana la OPEP está dispuesta a invitar a participar en las negociaciones a Brasil, México y Noruega. En general, son noticias positivas que muestran una actitud decisiva de los sauditas para discutir el tema y su disponibilidad para concertar el acuerdo de reducción de producción. Sin embargo, no es suficiente sólo el potencial del petróleo.

Aunque, para el día de hoy el Brent podría tener un driver más, o sea la publicación del reporte sobre las reservas comerciales del petróleo en los Estados Unidos. Ayer, el Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API) confirmó un crecimiento más significativo de reservas del petróleo que se esperaba. Si hoy los datos semanales del Departamento de Energía confirman el aumento ulterior de reservas, esto puede ayudar a superar el nivel inferior de los 51.40 dólares y enviar al petróleo al nivel de los 50.30 dólares el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

A pesar de las noticias positivas desde Australia, así como una actitud bastante clara del Banco de Reserva de no bajar los tipos de interés en un futuro próximo, parece que el potencial del crecimiento del par AUD/USD, se ha agotado de momento. En el nivel de 0,7680 – 0,77 se formará una fuerte resistencia para el recorrido hacia arriba. Además, el cuadro fundamental también favorece la obtención de este resultado. El ritmo de crecimiento de China como uno de los socios comerciales principales de Australia, sigue disminuyendo. El dólar estadounidense está creciendo debido a las expectativas positivas respecto a los tipos de interés. Además, el mercado de trabajo de Australia muestra señales de decaimiento. En las condiciones de pocas inversiones en el sector minero y la recesión en el mercado de vivienda se quebrantan los fundamentos del crecimiento de ocupación. Recomendamos abrir las posiciones cortas en el camino de acercamiento a esta posición con el objetivo próximo en el recorrido hacia abajo en el nivel de 0.7590.

*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (27 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: El precio del petróleo seguirá cayendo

Mercado de materias primas*

Según la información de Libertex, el Brent logró romper el nivel inferior del intervalo donde se mantenía durante los últimos 20 días, alcanzando el mínimo de los 50.75 dólares el barril. El aumento de las reservas en 4.8 millones de barriles, según el último reporte del Instituto Americano del petróleo (API), así como la reducción moderada de los volúmenes semanales en los depósitos subterráneos de los Estados Unidos (-0.553 millones de barriles), según la información del Departamento de Energía, provocaron la caída de precios. 

Sin embargo, la causa principal pudo resultar la desilusión del mercado en la preparación de la reunión de los miembros de la OPEP y cumplimiento de las promesas dadas en Algeria. Los comentarios de algunos países demuestran que no existe la unidad de las opiniones y la unión es muy frágil. La situación se parece mucho a la reunión de abril de la cual muchos esperaban los acuerdos decisivos, pero solamente se mantuvieron las negociaciones improductivas. De esa forma, no se excluye la posibilidad que en los próximos días el Brent tratará de testar el soporte fuerte de los 50.00 dólares/barril, el que, en caso de rotura, abriría el camino hacia el nivel de los 49.50. 

*Mercado de divisas*

Según los resultados de las últimas sesiones el par GBP/USD encontró su fondo a corto plazo, por lo tanto, cualquier noticia positiva puede generar la fijación masiva en posiciones cortas. Lo advertimos reiteradamente: una cantidad excesiva de posiciones cortas del par es la fuente de una volatilidad muy alta. Precisamente por eso, el martes el par fluctuaba dentro de un intervalo de 180 puntos debido a los comentarios de Mark Carney. El gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra dijo que el destino de la libra esterlina es muy importante para él, sin embargo, las posibilidades del MPC para contener el crecimiento del CPI son limitadas. Se dio a entender que el regulador teme por la inflación y podría actuar con cuidado respecto a la flexibilización cuantitativa ulterior. En general, la libra esterlina todavía está en el punto de mira y la tendencia de la venta seguirá manteniendo hasta la solución del tema del Brexit. Sin embargo, nuestra tarea es aprovechar la actividad de corta duración de los osos que de vez en cuando fijarán las utilidades. En las condiciones actuales, no se excluye la posibilidad de que el par GBP/USD pudiera alcanzar el nivel de 1.2290.

*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (28 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Las divisas tratan de recuperarse 

Mercado de materias primas*

Las acciones de la empresa innovadora Tesla han crecido en respuesta a la publicación de indicadores positivos. Por primera vez desde el año 2013, la empresa pudo presumir de los resultados positivos trimestrales. Las entradas del 3 trimestre alcanzaron la cifra de 2.3$ billones, lo que supera mucho la cifra de 1.9$ billones pronosticados. Las utilidades alcanzaron la cifra de 111$ millones, y el EPS (BPA) es de 0,71$, aunque la mayoría pronosticó la cifra de 0,54$. Más aún, Tesla dijo que también va a tener beneficios en el 4 trimestre de este año. Últimamente, la empresa fue involucrada en varios escándalos y también tenía muchos pronósticos negativos, por eso las cifras obtenidas resultaron “como piedra caída del cielos” y demostraron que la acción fue muy subestimada.

Actualmente, la empresa se concentra en el aumento de producción de Model X SUV y la construcción de la fábrica de paneles solares en Nevada. Durante el próximo trimestre Tesla absorberá el proveedor de paneles fotovoltaicos SolarCity por el precio de 2,6$ billones. Los inversores votarán esta operación a mediados de noviembre. De esa forma, en las próximas 2 semanas se mantendrá la incertidumbre del plan fundamental, lo que, lo más probable, podría llevar a una corrección de corta duración con el objetivo próximo en el nivel de 200.90. Por cierto, este nivel se puede utilizar para la entrada mediante compras en una perspectiva a largo plazo.

*Mercado de divisas*

En las últimas jornadas el par USD/JPY puede volver a llamar la atención. Según la información de Libertex, su dinámica se caracteriza por el hecho de que durante 4 días seguidos el yen se viene debilitando frente al dólar, mientras que tanto el euro, como la libra esterlina y otras divisas tratan de recuperarse. Incluso, la declaración muy clara del gobernador del Banco de Japón, Kuroda, sobre el tema de “no estar dispuesto” a ampliar el programa de flexibilización cuantitativa, no fue suficiente para apoyar la demanda del yen. Sin embargo, ante una nueva ola del crecimiento del par no se excluye la posibilidad de una corrección más o menos profunda. Podrán jugar su papel los factores técnicos, o sea fortalecimiento duradero y con desbalance hacia excesivas posiciones cortas en JPY.
Así como los factores fundamentales: la inercia del Banco de Japón para tomar medidas en la etapa actual y su probable inacción en la sesión planificada para la semana que viene sobre la política dineraria-crediticia. Se ha de tomar en cuenta también la dinámica del USD: la divisa americana es bastante fuerte, sin embargo, el mercado es demasiado caprichoso actualmente. Cualquier información sobre los datos económicos débiles de los Estados Unidos puede generar las ventas masivas de dólares, y hoy en día, el PIB e índice de precios al consumidor son muy importantes. No excluimos el movimiento del par USD/JPY hacia el nivel de 104.00.

*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (31 Oct 2016)

*Libertex: Pronostico para la semana del 31 de octubre al 4 de noviembre
Mercado de valores*
Esta semana merece ser nombrada como “la americana”. La atención del mercado estará centrada en la publicación de la decisión respecto a la política monetaria de la FED estadounidense y los datos sobre la ocupación en el sector no agrario (NFP), que podrían afectar no solamente al mercado de valores.
Los datos sobre el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía americana en el 3 trimestre resultaron una sorpresa agradable. El índice ha crecido un 2.9% frente al pronosticado del 2.5%.
Las cifras semejantes, junto con la inflación creciente, permiten esperar la próxima subida por la FED de los tipos de interés. Posiblemente, el 2 de noviembre el regulador no lo hará, porque el país se encuentra en la víspera de las elecciones presidenciales. Sin embargo, la retórica del regulador podría resultar más agresiva insinuando la posición más dura para el mes de diciembre. 
Si los valores del NFP resultan bastante fuertes, la subida de tipos de interés en diciembre será indudable. Pero estas expectativas no favorecen a los índices bursátiles. En este caso S&P 500 (ES) podría posicionarse por debajo del nivel de 2120.00, con el objetivo bajista en el nivel de 2100.00. Se podría esperar que Dow Jones (YM) ocupará el nivel de 17820. 
*Mercado de materias primas*
Según la información de Libertex el petróleo Brent, de momento, se mantiene en el intervalo de los 51.00-53.70, aunque ya se hicieron los intentos de superar su nivel inferior. El fin de semana terminan las negociaciones de los grupos de trabajo de los miembros de la OPEP que determinarán quién y hasta qué nivel deberá reducir su producción. Si llegan a un compromiso, los precios del petróleo podrán fácilmente volver al nivel superior del intervalo alcanzado. Se ha de señalar, que este resultado es ventajoso a varios países integrantes del cartel. 
En caso contrario, las cotizaciones del Brent (BRN) podrán tener como objetivo la caída hasta los 50 dólares el barril, incluso, hasta un nivel más bajo. Se ha de señalar, que de momento no se debe excluir por completo tal resultado. Quiero recordar, que Irak hizo comentarios sobre la necesidad de liberar al país de la congelación de producción. 
Además de lo expuesto anteriormente, la información del EIA sobre reservas comerciales, así como las noticias de los Estados Unidos, podrán influir en la dinámica de precios del petróleo.
*Mercado de divisas*
Indudablemente el hecho que la estadística de los Estados Unidos y la decisión del regulador estadounidense sobre la política monetaria, más bien sus comentarios, aportarán su grano de arena en la dinámica de los pares principales. La actitud agresiva de la FED puede presionar a la libra esterlina, provocando la prueba de solidez de su “fondo” de corta duración. Sin embargo, esta semana el Banco de Inglaterra debe anunciar su decisión. 
Según los últimos comentarios de Mark Carney sobre las posibilidades limitadas del regulador respecto a la retención del crecimiento de la presión sobre los precios, se puede suponer que, lo más probable, el Banco mantendría sin cambios su política monetaria. Solamente este paso podrá provocar la fijación de la parte de beneficios de cortas posiciones, lo que permite al par GBP/USD desarrollar otra ola de corrección hacia el nivel de 1.2300. Sobre todo, que los valores del PIB del 3 trimestre resultaron más fuertes de los pronosticados.
*Ivan Marchena, analítico mayor de Libertex *


----------



## Libertex (1 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: ¿Por qué no hace falta vender el crudo hoy?
Mercado de materias primas *

Según la información de Libertex, el petróleo Brent a principios de esta semana perdió 4,3%. El lunes trascendió que el 23 de octubre en Riad examinaron las cifras concretas de reducción de la producción del crudo que equivalen a 4% de valor de pico. Sin embargo, eso no pudo estimular los precios del crudo, porque Rusia señalo claramente que está dispuesta a congelar la producción sin reducirla. De hecho, esto demuestra que existen profundas divergencias y que es muy probable que fracasen los intentos de llegar a un acuerdo, repitiéndose así el fiasco de abril cuando Arabia Saudita e Irán no pudieron llegar al compromiso. La frase que cita una fuente “si hemos de reducir, hemos de reducir la producción todos” confirma la complejidad de la situación.

La investigación de Reuters que reveló que la producción de los países de la OPEP había alcanzado un nivel récord en octubre agravó la situación. Este mes el indicador creció en 130 mil barriles llegando a 33.82 millones de barriles diarios. Dadas las circunstancias actuales, teniendo en cuenta el fuerte deterioro del respaldo psicológico de los precios a un nivel de 50.30 dólares por barril, es poco probable que el Brent restablezca rápidamente sus posiciones de alrededor de los 52 dólares. Sin embargo, no se puede descartar una corrección tras una caída tan espectacular. La próxima marca bien puede ser de 49.50 dólares el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*

El par AUD/USD será el centro de atención hoy. Por supuesto, los acontecimientos principales tendrán lugar durante la sesión asiática cuando el Banco de la Reserva de Australia intervenga sobre la política monetaria-crediticia. Teniendo en cuenta que las últimas cifras estadísticas son alentadoras y el informe sobre la inflación reveló que el IPC había crecido más de lo que se esperaba es de pensar que el regulador adopte una política más agresiva. Es obvio que no se trata de aumentar el tipo de interés, pero incluso la ausencia de “comentarios suaves” puede ser suficiente para apoyar el AUD. A propósito, le aconsejo prestar atención al informe sobre el PMI (Índice de gestores de compras) de China en los sectores manufacturero y servicios. Les recordamos que China sigue siendo uno de los mayores consumidores de la exportaciones australianas, por eso los ánimos del sector corporativo chino pueden indicar la futura demanda de bienes australianos. El objetivo inmediato enmarcado en los esfuerzos por lograr el crecimiento es la cotización de 0,7645.

*Ivan Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (2 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Hay que vender el euro
Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana el par EUR/USD tiende a crecer después de alcanzar el valor mínimo de 7 meses de alrededor de 1.085. El miércoles se publicarán los datos sobre el mercado laboral de Alemania que pueden influir en el par EUR/USD si se superan agudamente los pronósticos. Lo que necesita el mercado para creer en que el Banco Central Europeo no tendrá que estimular la economía adicionalmente es la confirmación del crecimiento del empleo.
Sin embargo, actualmente es el dólar estadounidense que será el principal factor que influirá en el tipo de cambio de este par. La reunión dedicada al tipo de interés tendrá lugar el miércoles por la noche, pues hasta este momento el mercado va a seguir observando los informes económicos. El crecimiento de ingresos resultó ser menos alentador de lo que se esperaba. El PMI (Índice de gestores de compras) de Chicago cayó agudamente, revelando la posibilidad del ISM (El Índice del Instituto de Gestión de Suministros) débil en el sector manufacturero. No obstante, en general es de pensar que la Reserva Federal adopte una política más agresiva que podrá apoyar la demanda de USD. De esa manera, no se puede descartar que durante la sesión matutina es preferible entrar con la venta EUR/USD con el objetivo inmediato de 1.0940.

*Mercado de materias primas *
A la par de problemas obvios de encontrar el consenso sobre las cuotas de producción del crudo, hay problemas de temporalidad. Si analizamos la dinámica del Brent de últimos 10 años, vemos que el noviembre no es el mes beneficioso para este activo. Según Libertex, en promedio el crudo perdía 2.9% en este periodo, siendo los últimos tres noviembres especialmente malos: el precio cayó en 10.6%, 17.9% y 3.8% respectivamente.
Ahora analizamos el otro factor. En mayo del año en curso empezó la tendencia de crecimiento del número de taladros para buscar crudo. Al pasar 4-5 meses (es decir, en este noviembre) este trend influye en la balanza de oferta y demanda. 
Por último, las reservas comerciales del crudo estadounidenses iban disminuyéndose con la rapidez inhabitual. De todos modos ya empezó la temporada del mantenimiento técnico de refinerías de petróleo, por eso es justo que el volumen va a crecer. Dadas las circunstancias actuales, no descartamos que cado ola de crecimiento del Brent irá acompañada por la liquidación de activos. Recomendamos vender el activo con el objetivo inmediato de 47.20 dólares por barril. Al pasar esta marca, se abrirá el camino hacia $46.00.

*Ivan Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Nov 2016)

¿ y los 10 $/barril que pronosticaban algunos Padres de la Patria del Foro ?...


----------



## Libertex (3 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Lo que estábamos esperando tanto por fin sucedió
Mercado de materias primas*
Lo que estábamos esperando tanto por fin sucedió. El volumen de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos empezó a crecer. El martes el Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) reveló que este indicador creció de forma más rápida de los últimos 8 meses. El miércoles el Departamento de Energía de EE.UU confirmó que las reservas crecieron en 14.42 millones de barriles, lo que es el máximo de 34 años. Además, el volumen de la producción va creciendo durante 3 semanas consecutivas. Por eso, no hay nada extraordinario en que el Brent, según Libertex, hubiera alcanzado el mínimum mensual de 46.50 dólares por barril. Sin embargo, hay que tener mucho cuidado este jueves: el activo iba cayendo de forma demasiado brusca durante últimos cuatro días y no se puede descartar ni la corrección técnica, ni la posibilidad de intervenciones verbales por parte de productores del petróleo que guardaban silencio desde hace mucho tiempo. El objetivo inmediato enmarcado en los esfuerzos por el crecimiento puede ser la marca de 47.80 seguida por 48.50.

*Mercado de divisas*
A pesar del crecimiento abrupto del euro y yen en contra del dólar, la libra británica se gestiona muy moderadamente. Los inversores temen realizar transacciones con la moneda británica dadas las circunstancias del incertidumbre alto hacia el procedimiento de la salida de Gran Bretaña de la UE. No obstante, el jueves puede ser el momento clave para el par GBP/USD. Y no es por la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra. Hay que prestar más atención a los datos sobre actividad comercial y al informe trimestral sobre la inflación en el Reino Unido. Le recordamos que después de ser anunciados los resultados del referendo los índices PMI entraron en piqué, pero al mes siguiente ya se restablecieron. La intriga principal de hoy es la reacción de los índices a las noticias sobre el proceso acelerado de la salida de la UE y al anuncio de las “negociaciones duras.”

La mayoría de los últimos informes (el CPI, el estado de mercado laboral y el PIB) son alentadores, pero los datos sobre ventas al por menor eran débiles y por eso la libra no pudo crecer. Si el Banco de Inglaterra en su informe de inflación no reduce los pronósticos sobre la inflación y las tasas de crecimiento, eso podrá influir positivamente en el desarrollo. Vamos a tener en cuenta también el numero excesivo de las posiciones cortas que pueden cerrarse en cualquier momento. Dadas las condiciones favorables el par GBP/USD bien puede alcanzar la marca de 1.2480.
*Ivan Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 10:59 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ y los 10 $/barril que pronosticaban algunos Padres de la Patria del Foro ?...



¡Buenas días, El hombre dubitativo!
La probabilidad de esto equivale a 0.1%.
Creemos que a finales de 2016 esperamos que la cotización del crudo esté entre 45-55 dólares por barril, a finales de 2017 el crudo cotizará entre 55-65 dólares.
Atentamente, Libertex


----------



## Libertex (4 Nov 2016)

*Hay que estar muy atento a las ventas futuras del activo*
*Mercado de materias primas*

El Brent trató de recuperar sus posiciones, pero al cierre de la sesión del jueves los precios volvieron a caer, batiendo el récord negativo de hace 6 semanas al registrar 45.99 dólares el barril. Esto fue resultado de la pérdida de confianza del mercado de que los países de la OPEP lleguen a un acuerdo en la reunión de noviembre. El crecimiento de las reservas comerciales del crudo de EE.UU. fue el golpe de gracia. Pero el jueves el crecimiento del spread entre el precio actual y el del mercado de futuro fue el factor principal. Según la información de Libertex, ayer el spread M1-M6 era de -3.15 dólares el barril respecto al anterior -2.96 dólares el barril lo que pone de manifiesto la falta de confianza del mercado en que la situación mejore.

No obstante, hay que estar muy atento a las ventas futuras del activo. En primer lugar, el precio se ha estabilizado en el nivel de 46.00 dólares el barril. En segundo lugar, hemos sido testigos de 5 días consecutivas de caída y teniendo en cuenta que estamos finalizando la semana es hora de consolidar los beneficios. En tercer lugar, la debilidad del dólar puede impedir la bajada del precio del crudo nominado en la moneda norteamericana.

*Mercado de divisas *

Pues, el mercado ha puesto su vista en los datos del empleo en EE.UU. La reunión del Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto no pudo detener la caída del dólar, ya que el regulador dejó bien claro que todavía seguía supervisando los datos de economía para definir los plazos de aumento de la taza. Además, esta vez solamente dos personas votaron a favor de la subida de la taza mientras que en septiembre votaron tres. Eso también fue una decepción. Actualmente la taza para los fondos federales incluye en el precio el 78% de probabilidad de endurecemiento de la política monetaria en diciembre en comparación con el 68%. anterior. Ahora todo depende del informe sobre el mercado laboral. Se necesita un crecimiento espectacular del número de puestos de trabajo para elevar el par USD/JPY y restablecer el nivel por encima de 104.00. Por ahora todo la situación es ambigua: el ADP en el sector privado fue desalentador, pero el nivel de empleo en sector manufacturero creció.

En el informe de ISM publicado ayer se confirmó la caída de la contratación laboral. El índice fue de 53.1 frente al 57.2. Así, las probabilidades son pocas, pero, sin embargo, si los datos las compañías non-farmacéuticas son alentadores, la par USD/JPY podrá crecer en una figura. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (7 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: el fracaso de los acuerdos de Argelia ya está incluido en el precio*

Los precios de las principales variedades de crudo siguen cayendo a medida que actores del mercado ponen en duda que la OPEP pueda implementar el acuerdo alcanzado el 28 de septiembre en Argelia. 

El 4 de noviembre a las 9 de la mañana (tiempo de Londres) se observó la caída de precios de los contratos del crudo europeo Brent que expiran en enero. Según Libertex, la cotización bajó hasta 46.17 dólares el barril. Al mismo tiempo el WTI norteamericano perdió 0.4% del precio llegando a 44.49. El día anterior las dos marcas bajaron 2.5%. 

Después del infructuoso encuentro de los grupos de trabajo en Viena el 28 y 29 de octubre los precios del crudo están bajo la presión. Los actores del mercado toman con preocupación la posibilidad de que el cartel pueda limitar la producción de petróleo conforme a los acuerdos de Argelia. El obstáculo principal es la posición de Irak que había cambiado inesperadamente. Este país cree que no hace falta limitar la producción iraquí así como la de Libia, Nigeria e Irán porque Irak está luchando con el Estado Islámico. 

Por una parte, esto parece ser una exigencia lógica. Por otra, actualmente Irak alcanzó un nivel record histórico produciendo 4.6 millones de barriles al día. Desde la salida de Irán del mercado en 2011, la producción iraquí creció en 2 millones de barriles diarios. Por eso tal posición encuentra una razonable falta de comprensión de otros miembros del cartel. Además, la actitud actual contradice la postura previa. Irak fue el país que era uno de los partidarios principales de la limitación o congelación y que hizo el mayor número de esfuerzos para elaborar el acuerdo de Argelia lo que pone en duda la soberanía de esta decisión.

No obstante, el acuerdo no está deshecho todavía. Con el precio de 50-60 dólares Irak podrá aumentar su producción, pero la situación geopolítica en la región puede obstaculizarlo. Así, Arabia Saudita puede adoptar esta actitud para garantizar el crecimiento necesario de precios del petróleo. El presupuesto de Riad está desbalanceado durante dos años y por eso quedan pocas probabilidades para actuar. Este país puede responsabilizarse de la mayor parte de limitación garantizando la implementación del acuerdo.

En cualquier caso es dudoso que los precios puedan caer aún más, ya que las cotizaciones casi alcanzaron los niveles previos a la elaboración del acuerdo. De este modo, su ausencia ya está incluida en el precio. Suponemos que el Brent continuará oscilando entre 45 y 50 dólares el barril. 
*
Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (8 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Las elecciones estadounidenses y los mercados

Mercado de valores*

El índice S&P (ES) ya venía cayendo 9 días consecutivas, antes de abrir la sesión del lunes por encima de 2100. Es la cuarta vez en los últimos 20 años que se registra este fenómeno. Además los casos anteriores fueron motivados por la reacción ante la crisis de la deuda en Europa o el colapso de Lehman Brothers en 2008. Tras alcanzar el máximo el 25 de octubre, el índice perdió aproximadamente el 4% antes de restablecerse. De este comportamiento del índice lo más sorprendente es que precisamente a principios de noviembre es cuando el dicho índice registra su mejor dinámica del año.

Ahora depende mucho de los resultados de las elecciones. De hecho, el índice pudo recuperar sus posiciones debido al alza de la popularidad de Clinton después de habérsele retirado las acusaciones por uso del correo personal para asuntos de estado. Sus posibilidades de ganar las elecciones crecieron, los mercados de valores se calmaron, el dólar volvió a fortalecerse. Y eso es natural, porque a Trump se percibe como la mayor amenaza para las acciones del sector bancario y para la economía en general, ya que consideran que él es impredecible. Pues, si los primeros sondeos a pies de urna favorecen a Trump o revelan resultados muy reñidos, eso podrá empujar a los inversores a liquidar el S&P con la meta en 2100.

*Mercado de divisas
*
Así, la atención del mercado de divisas esta semana estará centrada en las elecciones presidenciales de EE.UU. Los acontecimientos de esta naturaleza suelen tener un impacto limitado en el mercado, sin embargo esta vez la situación es muy distinta por diferentes motivos. En primer lugar, hasta cierto momento nadie tomaba a Trump como un rival serio y ahora es cuando el mercado está agregando a los precios todos los riesgos que omitió antes. En segundo lugar, los candidatos están empatados y si en 2000 cuando se hizo el escrutinio de los candidatos Bush y Gore, el rival de Bush no era tan fuerte como Trump. Y ahora se teme que haya desorden público cuando gane uno de los candidatos. En tercer lugar, Trump ha advertido reiteradamente sobre las posibles falsificaciones de los resultados de las elecciones y ha dejado bien claro que no se resignará con la victoria de Clinton. Todo esto quiere decir que la tensión crece y en estas circunstancias el dólar podrá verse bajo presión y ganarán las divisas de refugio tradicionales: como el yen, el franco suizo y, en cierto modo, el euro. El par EUR/USD ya ha registrado una fuerte subida, aunque después retrocedió. Si no se rompe la marca de 1.1050, es probable que la cotización retroceda hasta 1.140 con la meta en 1.12.
*
Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
*


----------



## Libertex (9 Nov 2016)

*Mercado de materias primas*
Se puede considerar que El Brent es un activo más arriesgado que perderá unos puntos después de la victoria de Trump. No obstante, son los factores técnicos que influyen más en el precio del crudo que este caos electoral. Según los datos de Libertex, el apoyo fuerte de la marca de alrededor de 45.00 dólares el barril ya se está probando y si se rompe, se abrirá el camino hacia abajo. Ni siquiera esperábamos que eso se haría a la primera. Lo más probable que para este escenario se necesitan varios informes económicos flojos, por ejemplo, sobre el incremento de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos. 
Los datos del Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) muestran el crecimiento en 4.4 millones de barriles de los volúmenes. Sin embargo, es la característica de la temporada actual, por eso no podemos descartar que el Departamento de Energía comprobará un drástico aumento de las reservas comerciales, lo que será el factor que empujará la liquidación del Brent con la meta en 44.00 dólares el barril. 
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (10 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Los temores por el triunfo de Trump se van desvaneciendo poco a poco
Mercado de materias primas*
A pesar de que la primera reacción del Brent ante los resultados de las elecciones estadounidenses fue una caída brusca hasta 44.40 dólares el barril, la ruptura de los 45.00 no se confirmó. Eso es una señal evidente de que las cotizaciones tocaron fondo y el mercado no está dispuesto a continuar la venta, especialmente, en vísperas de la reunión de la OPEP.
Según los datos sobre las reservas comerciales del crudo en EE.UU., publicados este miércoles, éstas crecieron mucho más de lo que se esperaba: en 2.432 millones de barriles frente a los pronosticados 1.330. Sin embargo, incluso esta noticia afectó al Brent a corto plazo, confirmando una vez más la probabilidad de una corrección inminente, debido a la sobreventa del activo y al cambio de ánimo del mercado. La próxima marca bien puede ser de 47.20 dólares el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
A pesar de que los temores por el triunfo de Trump se van desvaneciendo poco a poco, se mantiene la demanda de los activos sólidos. Por eso el AUD/USD lideró la bajada del miércoles, perdiendo casi 2% de su valor. Según Libertex, actualmente el par se acercó a la marca de 0.76 que parece ser firme. Además, desde el punto de vista fundamental, el AUD no tiene razones de caer: el mercado laboral va restableciéndose. El Banco de Reservas de Australia dejó bien claro que no bajaría la tasa de interés y la inflación superó los pronósticos. En medio de un alto interés por el dólar estadounidense y el estado fundamental firme del dólar australiano, la estrategia basada en la banda de fluctuación puede ser la más eficaz. Hay que comprar cuando la cotización se acerque a 0.776 y fijar al nivel de 0.7720

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (11 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Hay que сomprar la libra.
Mercado de valores*
El jueves continuó el crecimiento del mercado de valores de EE.UU., aunque a un ritmo más moderado. Hay señales de que las oscilaciones causadas por Trump ya se han llevado a cabo y ahora hay que esperar la corrección. El crecimiento procede de la subestimación de las consecuencias positivas de la victoria de Trump para el sector corporativo. Sin embargo, si trabajamos con los mercados de valores, siempre hay que cuidarnos de todas formas de incertidumbre e inestabilidad. 

Después del periodo corto de euforia, el mercado tomará en cuenta el hecho de que la parte de la población no aceptó los resultados de las elecciones y ahora está protestando en las calles de forma abierta. Además, la historia ha demostrado que si la diferencia entre los resultados de candidatos es pequeña, el índice S&P (ES) puede perder más o menos 2-3% en la semana postelectoral. Así fue en 2000 cuando Bush a duras penas logró ganar las elecciones. No descartamos la corrección del índice S&P (ES) con la próxima marca de 2140.
*
Mercado de divisas*
Durante las oscilaciones de diferentes monedas, el par GBP/USD adoptó la postura defensiva y se oscilaba con la amplitud corta durante un periodo de tiempo. Sin embargo, ante la caída brusca del euro esta inacción fue suficiente para comprender que la libra británica había tocado fondo y no iba a perder más incluso con el dólar fuerte. 
Es una señal positiva para la compra del GBP en contra de cualquier moneda salvo dólar que es muy sólido, teniendo en cuenta las esperanzas de la elevación de tasa de la Reserva Federal. Los pares EUR/GBP y GBP/JPY me parecen los más prometedores, porque ante los activos seguros la libra podrá consolidar sus posiciones al máximo. 

Teniendo en cuenta la actitud proteccionista de Donald Trump, el tema de guerras comerciales y de divisas de nuevo está en la agenda. En estas circunstancias el euro es uno de los principales perdedores, porque la libra británica bajó ante Brexit. Ahora el euro tendrá que devaluarse para devolver la competitividad a las exportaciones alemanas. La próxima marca de EUR/GBP bien puede ser 0.8590.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (14 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana de 14-18 de noviembre
Mercado de valores*
Ya quedo atrás el acontecimiento principal del noviembre. Se celebraron las elecciones, ganó Trump y, por raro que pueda sonar, los mercados de valores crecieron de forma bastante activa.

Ahora la estadística macroeconómica será el centro de atención. Los datos sobre ventas al por menor y el informe del índice de precios al consumo en EE.UU. son muy importantes. La estadística firme demostrará que la Reserva Federal puede decidir elevar la taza en su reunión de diciembre, pero hay que tener en cuenta que este escenario ya está incluido en precios. Además, la victoria electoral de Trump da esperanza de estímulos fiscales que pueden consolidar a los índices de bolsa. El objetivo del S&P 500 (ES) bien puede ser 2191, el máximo de agosto. El Dow Jones (YM) que ya batió el record histórico puede tener como objetivo el crecimiento hasta 19000.

También hay que tomar en cuenta la retórica de los miembros de la Reserva Federal. Ya están previstas las intervenciones de Laker, Rosengren, Bullard y Harker. Si sus discursos son bastante agresivos y tienen insinuaciones a un nuevo ciclo de aumentos, los índices estarán bajo la presión que nos da buenos puntos para entrar en las posiciones de largo plazo.

*Mercado de materias primas*
El Brent todavía está bajo la presión debido a varios factores. El discurso de Trump que se pronunció en contra de las limitaciones a la exploración de las reservas de recursos naturales estadounidenses (que son petróleo de esquisto, crudo, gas y carbón) puede tener influencia de largo plazo sobre mercados energéticos.

Cabe observar que la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE) anunció que no había señales para el crecimiento de la demanda de petróleo. La AIE sigue pronosticando que la demanda mundial estará a nivel de 96.3 millones de barriles en 2016 y 97.5 millones de barriles en 2017. Más aún la OPEP notó en su informe que el volumen de la producción diaria va creciendo en 800 mil barriles.
Los temores de que el 30 de noviembre los países de la OPEP no lleguen al acuerdo sobre la limitación de la producción en la reunión en Viena también alimentan las tendencias negativas. La posición de Iraq es un indicador evidente de la escisión dentro del cartel. 
Esa situación induce a pensar que el Brent (BRN) tratará de consolidar sus posiciones a nivel más bajo de la marca psicológica de 45.00 y alcanzará 43.40. Sin embargo, hay posibilidades de corrección a principios de esta semana, porque se puede caracterizar los precios actuales como bastante bajos. Pero si la información sobre las reservas comerciales del crudo en EE.UU. refleja el crecimiento y las noticias de la OPEP son negativas, el precio volverá a caer dentro de un corto periodo de tiempo.

*Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana las agencias europeas publicarán mucha estadística de la UE. Son importantes los datos sobre el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía de la zona del euro, el informe sobre el índice de precios al consumo y, por supuesto, la intervención del Presidente del Banco Central Europeo Mario Draghi. Si la estadística es menos positiva que los pronósticos, el euro que ya bajó bastante estará bajo la presión adicional. 

Hay que prestar especial atención al discurso de Draghi que será su primer comentario público después de la victoria de Trump. Si el Presidente del Banco Central Europeo señala que la institución está dispuesta a estimular adicionalmente la economía, el par EUR/USD, teniendo en cuenta la posición proteccionista de Donald Trump, podrá llegar a nivel más bajo de la marca 1.8050, teniendo como objetivo 1.0680.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (15 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: La divisa estadounidense tiene todas las condiciones para seguir fortaleciéndose*

*Libertex: La divisa estadounidense tiene todas las condiciones para seguir fortaleciéndose
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent está inmerso en una nueva oleada de ventas en la que ya ahora participa la agencia de calificaciones Fitch. Su departamento analítico BMI publicó un informe en el que describe un escenario del mercado del petróleo bastante pesimista tras la victoria de Trump. Según dicho estudio, la probabilidad de que en la OPEP acuerden en noviembre recortar las cuotas de extracción ha mermado. Ahora la probabilidad de que se mantenga el estatus quo es de un 45% frente al 25% de antes de la victoria de Trump. Este cambio de estado de ánimo se debía a las expectativas de que la industria de gas esquisto se recuperaría con mayor dinamismo gracias al apoyo del nuevo inquilino de la Casa Blanca. 

La nueva administración puede revivir el sector del petróleo y el gas norteamericano, estimulando la extracción. La enmienda de la legislación en el apartado de emisiones, condiciones de perforación y la aprobación de nuevos proyectos clave pueden jugar un papel importante. En medio de este escenario si el cartel recortara las cuotas, significaría ceder una cuota de mercado a los productores de gas de esquisto. En vista de tal escenario, el mercado puede seguir presionando al Brent a corto plazo. No se descarta que registre los 43.40 dólares el barril los próximos días. 
*
Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, la semana pasada estuvo marcada por el dólar norteamericano, y realmente la divisa estadounidense tiene todas las condiciones para seguir fortaleciéndose a largo plazo. Sin embargo, después de unos movimientos bruscos la corrección es inminente. Cierto que en cualquier caso podría ser insignificante. Y por tanto el momento es apropiado para entrar en el mercado comprando con dólar frente a sus rivales más débiles. 

Actualmente la moneda débil es aquella divisa vulnerable ante la expectativa de la política del Banco Central Europeo y la probabilidad del deterioro de la situación en el mercado alemán en caso de que Trump materialice su estrategia proteccionista. Puede incidir también el referendo sobre la reforma del Senado italiano que tendrá lugar el 4 de diciembre. En estos momentos es cada vez más probable que el actual primer ministro tenga que dimitir después del referendo. No obstante, el martes seremos testigos de la corrección EUR/USD tras la espectacular caída hasta el mínimo de los últimos 8 meses. Cerca de los 1.0770 vemos un punto adecuado para entrar en el mercado vendiendo y con la vista puesta en los 1.07 y 1.0640

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (16 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: El oro es el centro de atención hoy

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
No hemos hablado del oro desde hace tiempo ya, pero las últimas fluctuaciones de los precios a nadie pudieron dejar indiferente. Se consideró que el desplome de XAU/USD se debía a que el mercado había empezado a incluir en el precio tanto la aceleración del ritmo de crecimiento de la economía norteamericana debido a la victoria electoral de Trump como las probabilidades elevadas del aumento de la tasa de la Reserva Federal. Por supuesto, estos factores desempeñaron un papel importante, pero ¿por qué la caída fue tan drástica? De hecho, el par XAU/USD está bajo la influencia de la reforma en India.
Le recordamos que este país es uno de los consumidores principales del oro. No se trata de las joyas, es que aquí hasta hace poco el oro era medio para blanqueo de dinero. El 8 de noviembre el primer-ministro de India Narendra Modi anunció la prohibición del curso legal de los billetes de 500 y 1000 rupias y la introducción de nuevos billetes de 500 y 2000 rupias. Estas medidas tienen como el objetivo la lucha contra los falsificadores y la corrupción.
Todo eso provocó enormes colas en los bancos, ya que se puede cambiar no más de 4 mil rupias al día. Por supuesto, es posible pagar con la tarjeta o depositar el dinero en el banco. Pero aquí está el truco: se registran todos que tratan de depositar más de 250 mil rupias y si esta suma no corresponde a los ingresos de ciudadano, las autoridades pueden solicitar la declaración del origen del dinero. 
En este contexto la demanda del oro bajó drásticamente, lo que aceleró el desplome del XAU/USD que, según Libertex, bajó hasta 1211 dólares la onza, el mínimo de 5 meses. No descartamos que en el contexto del pánico en India el oro quede bajo la presión y baje hasta la marca de 1200, pero después de eso la corrección es muy probable. La preocupación por la victoria de Trump y la reforma de Modi desaparecerá, pero habrá los compradores que estén dispuestos a adquirir este metal por el precio atractivo. El objetivo primario del crecimiento bien podrá ser 1240. 
*
Mercado de divisas*
A pesar de que el par GBP/USD tras alcanzar el 11 de noviembre el máximo de este mes se esté corrigiendo durante dos días consecutivos, creemos que el par todavía muestra el potencial de crecimiento. El martes, al ser publicados los datos sobre la inflación que confirmaron el crecimiento más moderado del IPC (1.2% frente al pronostico de 1.4%), la libra británica recibió un golpe. Sin embargo, estos datos ya son un poco retrasados. Mucho más interesante es el hecho de que el indicador del ritmo del crecimiento industrial casi se duplicó alcanzando 4.6% frente a 2.1% del mes pasado. Es lo que refleja la tendencia del mediano plazo y puede causar el crecimiento del IPC con un desfase de 2 o 3 meses. Si la inflación crece, el Banco de Inglaterra no tendrá otra alternativa que la de mayor austeridad monetaria que puede ser positiva para la libra británica. 
De este modo, suponemos que a mediano plazo el par GBP/USD muestra el potencial de crecimiento. Tanto la posición del Banco Central como la dinámica del par EUR/USD apoyarán esta tendencia. En el contexto de la corrección actual vemos un punto adecuado para entrar en el mercado comprando con la vista puesta en el 1.25.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

P.S. Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de *Periscope*


----------



## Libertex (17 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Cobre, Yen y Dólar.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

Parece que la carrera en los mercados de bienes en China llega a su fin, lo que significa que significa que se ha agotado la capacidad de crecimiento del cobre. (HG). Hace falta entender qué causó la caída de las cotizaciones tras el crecimiento duradero debido a la victoria de Trump.
El mercado tiene miedo. Los inversores tienen en cuenta que las autoridades chinas bien pueden intervenir en la dinámica de compra-venta de cualquier activo si hay amenazas para la estabilidad del mercado. Después de que el precio del cobre creció espectacularmente en 20% en 9 días quedó claro que el regulador podía limitar las ventas de este activo. Las bolsas pudieron introducir tales limitaciones como la elevación de la tasa por cada transacción y de los requisitos de margen, lo que nos hizo recordar el verano de 2015 cuando la venta en el mercado de valores fue prohibida. Esa situación puede volver a repetirse, pero esta vez en el mercado de bienes.
Además tras la subida espectacular del numero de las posiciones abiertas en metales que tuvo lugar después de la victoria de Trump, ahora se observa un marcado descenso del indicador. Por eso podemos constatar que el cobre se está corrigiendo con la vista puesta a 2.3810.

*Mercado de divisas *

A pesar de la ausencia de importantes acontecimientos económicos el mercado está incluyendo en el precio el acelerado ritmo de crecimiento de la economía estadounidense y la actitud más agresiva de la Reserva Federal. Eso significa que a mediano plazo el yen continuará perdiendo el valor frente al dólar a pesar de que ya alcanzó el mínimo de casi 6 meses. A corto plazo esperamos la corrección moderada del par USD/JPY debido a la resistencia fuerte que tiene lugar cuando la cotización está alrededor de 110 y al crecimiento continuo que dura 9 días. 
Así, se puede utilizar dos tácticas. A corto plazo se puede entrar con los precios actuales teniendo como objetivo la marca de 107.90. A mediano plazo más vale formar el par cuando la cotización esté alrededor de 107.00 con el objetivo de 110.00

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (18 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: La moneda norteamericana puede retroceder

Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
El jueves trascendió que Catar estaba negociando con Iraq e Irán las condiciones de congelación de la producción del petróleo. Sin embargo, incluso en estas condiciones el Brent no pudo atravesar la resistencia que aparece alrededor de 47.40-47.50. Es obvio que el mercado está dispuesto a comprar petróleo, pero faltan más comentarios positivos por parte de la OPEP para recuperar la confianza y volver las cotizaciones a nivel por encima de 50.00 dólares el barril.
Y cuanto más cerca sea la reunión prevista para el 30 de noviembre, más dudas tendrán los inversores y menos probable será la consolidación significativa del activo. Le recomendamos aprovecharse de cualquier crecimiento del Brent por encima de 47.50 para entrar con ventas teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 45.90 dólares el barril. 

*Mercado de divisas *
El par AUD/USD perdió muchos puntos por la presión de los flojos datos económicos y la caída de precios en el mercado de bienes y materias primas. Le recordamos que la minería es un amplio sector de la economía australiana y que China es uno de los principales socios comerciales de Australia. Actualmente los dos factores favorecen la venta del AUD. No obstante, ,según los datos de Libertex, el par llegó a un fuerte respaldo de la cotización a nivel de alrededor de 0.7380 y no será fácil atravesarlo, teniendo en cuenta que el USD puede empezar la corrección. 
De hecho, la moneda norteamericana tiene espacio para retroceder tras el crecimiento tan duradero que consolidó después de la intervención de Janet Yellen. Esta semana se supo que el índice de precios a la producción resultó ser más bajo de lo pronosticado y que la producción industrial dejó de crecer lo que significa que el dólar fuete ya empieza a afectar la economía del país. Además, no descartamos que el fin de semana haya una fijación de beneficios. Eso significa que el par AUD/USD puede retroceder hasta 0.7460 y después hasta 0.75. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (21 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana del 21 al 25 de noviembre 
Mercados de valores* 
Los índices estadounidense frenaron la racha alcista que provocó la euforia por la victoria de Trump en las elecciones de EEUU y las expectativas ante posibles incentivos fiscales. Pero , a pesar de todo siguen una marcha bastante segura. Sin embargo , a medida que se avecina la reunión de la Reserva Federal de EEUU la subida de los índices puede limitarse. Los mercados vaticinan que el regulador norteamericano suba las tasas. Según las estadísticas, la apuesta de los agentes de futuro de que es probable que el 14 de diciembre suban las tasas se estima en un 90,6 %. (vea más detalles en Periscope).
El protocolo de la reunión de la Reserva Federal que se publicará la próxima semana , seguramente, dejará inmutable estas expectativas , ni tampoco las endebles estadísticas del mercado inmobiliario norteamericano y los pedidos de bienes duraderos. Es más, los indicios de desaceleración económica en EEUU, cosa que no se puede descartar en un trasfondo de fortalecimiento del dólar, pueden ejercer cierta presión en los índices . El índice S&P 500 (ES) puede retroceder al nivel de 2157, 75. 
El índice Dow Jones (YM), después de haber alcanzado su máximo histórico , puede caer hasta 18620.

*Mercado de materias primas*
El petróleo marca Brent hace tentativas por recuperarse. Pero consolidarse por encima de los 47 dólares por barril le es bastante difícil. Los recursos energéticos necesitan certidumbre, lo que ahora brilla por su ausencia. Por supuesto, hasta cierto punto la retórica optimista de algunos representantes de la OPEP, como el ministro de energética de Arabia Saudí sostiene al oro negro. Claro que las probabilidades de alcanzar un acuerdo existen, ya que muchos países de la OPEP tienen que restablecer el balance de sus finanzas. Pero los indicios de que las reservas de EEUU siguen creciendo refuerza el debilitamiento del Brent (BRN) a corto plazo. Además, volviendo a la reunión de la OPEP del 30 de noviembre, también existen riesgos de que los países no lleguen a un acuerdo. Pues, bajo el telón de las declaraciones de Trump de que levantara las restricciones a la explotación de las reservas de recursos energéticos norteamericanos, recortar la producción sería ceder la cuota de mercado a medio plazo. Así pues, en el transcurso de esta semana el Brent, seguramente permanecerá entre los 44,60 y 48,20 . 

*Mercado de divisas *
La divisa común europea se mantendrá bajo presión. En sí, la causa de su debilitamiento no son sólo las estadísticas económicas de Europa, sino también, y sobre todo, la fortaleza del dólar. Otros factores de presión sobre el euro son los temores de que Trump adopte una postura proteccionista, lo que bien puede debilitar las posiciones de Alemania, cuya economía es por excelencia de exportación, y que es locomotora de la economía comunitaria.
A esto hay que agregar en calidad de factor de presión sobre el euro, las diferentes opiniones de los reguladores sobre la política monetaria. Los representantes de la Reserva Federal en su comentario del viernes dieron a entender claramente que la subida de las tasas era posible. Pero Draghi declaró que el BCE seguiría fiel a su política, activando todas las herramientas de la política disponibles en los marcos del mandato. 
Así las cosas, si para el colmo, las estadísticas sobre la economía europea que se darán a conocer la próxima semana son aún mediocres, el par EUR/USD puede retroceder hasta el nivel mínimo de - 1, 046, registrado en agosto de 2015. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (22 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: La semana de liquidación del dólar
Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
Apareció un buen estímulo para el fortalecimiento del Brent que en unas horas creció hasta 49.50 dólares el barril. Los lideres de la OPEP se encontrarán el fin de este mes, por eso continúan los rumores alrededor de la limitación de la producción. El lunes aparecieron las especulaciones de que la producción será limitada de verdad, debido tanto a la victoria de Trump en las elecciones como a los comentarios de Irán, Iraq y Rusia. 
Los mensajes sobre la posible reducción de las exportaciones iraquíes por el apagón de la red en uno de los yacimientos petrolíferos del país bien pudieron ser un adicional factor de apoyo. El martes el mercado puede obtener otro estimulo para crecimiento si el Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) revela en su informe que las reservas del crudo han reducido en la última semana. Y si es así, el Brent puede alcanzar la marca de 50.30 dólares el barril, lo que es el punto donde hay que considerar la venta del activo.

*Mercado de divisas *
Esta semana podemos observar tan esperada corrección del dólar. Es tan esperada porque es la corrección es el momento idóneo para comprar la moneda norteamericana tras el crecimiento tan largo. Nadie dudaba que el dólar tenía una actitud alcista. Y no es solamente por las perspectivas optimistas que presenta Donald Trump en su programa de gobierno. Es que últimamente recibimos muchos informes económicos positivos sobre los gastos de consumo, el mercado de la vivienda y la inflación. Janet Yellen dejó claro que en diciembre no se elevaría la tasa.
Sin embargo, esta semana no se publicarán ningunos informes programados. Solamente la publicación del protocolo de la última reunión de la Reserva Federal sobre la política monetaria y crediticia. Pero es poco probable que eso pueda dar algunas nuevas señales al mercado. Además de eso, esta semana será corta para los mercados norteamericanos debido a la celebración del Día de Acción de Gracias. Por eso cerca del fin de semana podemos esperar la fijación de beneficios de EUR/USD y USD/JPY, lo que les puede volver a nivel de alrededor de 1.0690 y 109.70 respectivamente. Así, podemos utilizar dos estrategias: vender el USD a corto plazo o entrar comprando el USD mientras la divisa cueste menos.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (23 Nov 2016)

Estoy alegre de presentarle el video resumen de los acontecimientos en mercados financieros «Mañana con Libertex» en Periscope!

Cada mañana a las 12:00 GMT:
- Analizamos para Usted las noticias y su impacto en los activos.
- Le damos las guías de trading para el día actual.
- Le indicamos cuáles son las noticias importantes, cuándo se publicarán y qué activos hay que comprar o vender en el momento de su publicación.
- Le damos las recomendaciones comerciales cada día.

El presentador del video resumen es Iván Marchena, expertro analítico de Libertex.

¿Cómo ver los video resumenes en Periscope? 
Instale Periscope en su smartphone o tablet, conéctese a @libertexesp y mire el resumen en vivo o en la grabación. 

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (23 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Ya es el momento para vender el euro
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

Nuevos estímulos empujaron el Brent hasta la marca de 51.00 dólares el barril (utilizo datos de la plataforma Libertex), el precio que no hemos visto desde el fin de octubre. Últimamente la demanda del Brent es alta en el contexto de la reunión de la OPEP programada para el 30 de noviembre. El martes los comentarios del representante de Nigeria que asistió a la consulta técnica de la cartel incentivaron al activo. El convenció a los mercados de que actualmente se están perfeccionando las últimas detalles del acuerdo y añadió que en breve todos los países estarán en el acuerdo.
Se supone que el acuerdo reducirá la producción desde el récord recién alcanzado de 33.8 millones de barriles hasta 32.5 millones de barriles. Sin embargo, no es seguro que Arabia Saudita e Irán dejen sus disputas geopolíticas de lado y se sienten a la mesa de negociación. Es el factor que llamará la atención del mercado durante la reunión. Por eso, no se puede descartar que antes del 30 de noviembre haya motivos tanto para la liquidación como para la consolidación del crudo, lo que significa que mientras el Brent oscila entre 44.50 y 50.30 dólares el barril hay que comprarlo cuando el activo crezca y hay que venderlo cuando baje.

*Mercado de divisas*
Tras la caída larga que duró dos semanas el par EUR/USD trata de recupera sus posiciones, pero eso le cuesta muchos esfuerzos. En el camino de cualquier crecimiento del euro habrá muchos “osos” que estén dispuestos a vender. Y no tenemos que ir en contra del trend, porque la bajada del dólar puede tener lugar solamente esta semana, por eso creo que las marcas entre 1.0650 y 1.0660 son oportunas para entrar con ventas. Hay dos factores que favorecen la caída del euro: el panorama político de los EE.UU. y la situación en la zona del euro. Ahora los políticos extraordinarios entran en la escena. Marine Le Pen bien puede ganar las elecciones y ella está a favor de la salida de Francia de la zona del euro. Es natural que eso ponga el euro bajo la presión. En dos semanas en Italia se llevará a cabo el referendo sobre la reforma del Senado que se percibe como el voto de confianza para el gobierno actual. Incluso la anticipación de acontecimientos tan importantes es un factor que presiona la moneda europea. Los datos moderados sobre la actividad empresarial alemana pueden acelerar las ventas del EUR/USD con el objetivo inmediato de 1.0560.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (24 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Tres obstáculos para el crecimiento del Brent
Mercado de bienes y materias primas * 
El Brent podría seguir creciendo, especialmente teniendo en cuenta las noticias sobre la reducción de las reservas comerciales del crudo en depósitos subterráneos de EE.UU. No obstante, hay tres factores que obstaculizan el crecimiento del activo. En primer lugar, todavía los resultados de la reunión de la OPEP son inciertos. Ayer el ministro de energía de Rusia confirmó que su país todavía no había recibido la invitación a la reunión del 30 de noviembre, pero añadió que ya tenían programadas las consultas que se celebrarían el 28 de noviembre. 
En segundo lugar, la dinámica del dólar estadounidense es una barrera más para el crecimiento de las cotizaciones. El fortalecimiento del dólar causa el debilitamiento paulatino del Brent, porque los precios de materias primas se cuentan en dólares. 
En tercer lugar, también el estado de los proyectos de esquistos es otro motivo preocupación. Por ejemplo, ayer Baker Hughes anunció que tres perforadoras empezaron a funcionar. Esto indica el crecimiento de la industria de esquistos de EE.UU, que estaba bajo la presión a principios de año debido a la caída abrupto de los precios del crudo que dejó no rentables a la mayoría de proyectos. En el mayo el numero de perforadoras cayó hasta el mínimo de 316 equipos, pero a partir de allí el indicador va creciendo y ya alcanzó 474. Esa tendencia amenaza con perturbar el equilibrio de oferta y demanda aún más. Por eso no hay que descartar la corrección del Brent que puede bajar, teniendo 48.60 dólares el barril como el objetivo inmediato. 

*Mercado de divisas* 
Ya es la hora de prestar atención al par AUD/USD que a pesar de la recuperación de la demanda de USD pudo crecer a primeras horas del miércoles, pero perdió todo lo que había ganado al final del día comercial. Y esto es muy importante. Mire, el par fue perjudicado por la comprensión de que la política de Trump puede ser dañina para China que es el principal socio comercial de Australia. Es lo que empujó al par hasta la marca de 0.7310, sin embargo, el AUD/USD no bajó más (utilizo los datos de Libertex). Así, tenemos el intervalo bastante concreto de la oscilación de este par: entre 0.73-0.7550 a corto plazo y entre 0.73-0.77 a mediano plazo. Por eso hay que comprar cuando el par esté alrededor del límite inferior y vender cuando esté alrededor del límite superior.
El potencial de la moneda australiana es obvio, ya que el AUD va en contra del mercado (crece a pesar del dólar fuerte) y en contra de la estadística económica (el número de los proyectos terminados en la esfera de la construcción australiana bajó 4.9%). Australia se ve como un país más fuerte económicamente debido al entendimiento de que a pesar de la demanda débil por parte de China las exportaciones australianas pueden ser necesarias para los EE.UU. en el contexto de los programados proyectos infraestructurales de Trump. Este factor va a incentivar el par hasta alcanzar el límite superior del intervalo cuando el ritmo de crecimiento baje, teniendo en cuenta que el dólar es más fuerte que el AUD y que la Reserva Federal no va a elevar las tazas durante mucho tiempo. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex* 
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## DPbcn (24 Nov 2016)

Hola a todos!
Os paso los Pivots points del EUR/USD de hoy
Este jueves el euro está encontrado resistencia en el punto pivote de la sesión, lleva tres horas intentando superar esta resistencia situada en 1,0573 dólares.
R1: 1,0622 R2: 1,0690 R3: 1,0738 / S1: 1,0503 S2: 1,0456 S3: 1,0386
Aquí podéis ver los pivots en el gráfico Chart EURUSD, H1, 2016.11.24 12:22 UTC, Activtrades Plc, MetaTrader 4, Real - MetaTrader Trading Platform Screenshots


----------



## Libertex (25 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: El petróleo ignora buenas noticias – es una señal negativa
Mercado de bienes y materias primas * 
El Brent trata de superar la marca de 50 dólares el barril, pero ahora parece que no lo haga hasta la reunión de la OPEP programada para el 30 de noviembre. La situación es así, porque a pesar de muchos comentarios y rumores positivos el activo todavía no creció. Por ejemplo, el jueves trascendió que el 30 de noviembre los miembros de la OPEP se reunirían con representantes de otros países productores del petróleo durante el desayuno oficial. Hay que tener en cuneta que es este encuentro que nos puede dar comentarios extraordinarios.
El Ministro de petróleo de Azerbaiyán dijó que la OPEP pidió que los paises que no son miembros de la cartel redujeran la producción diaria en 880 mil barriles. También se confirmo que Azerbaiyán, Kazakstán y Omán están dispuestos a hacerlo. 
Sin embargo, es más probable que el Brent caiga en antes de la reunión clave, porque hay pocos inversores que pueden arriesgarse a comprar el activo en el contexto del incertidumbre alto. Por eso, cada crecimiento del activo es una buena señal para entrar con ventas.
*Mercado de divisas* 
Según los datos de Libertex, el par GBP/USD oscila en el intervalo de 1.23 – 1.25, lo que hace este activo más favorable para la compra-venta, porque se puede utilizar la estrategia de “comprar bajo, vender alto.” Por supuesto, la libra está bajo la presión de la consolidación del dólar, pero de hecho es la única moneda que pudo crecer frente al USD. Es muy importante, porque se observa una tendencia de la recuperación del GBP tras la caída abrupta que duró 6 meses. Hay que señalar que los informes económicos británicos también son positivos: en octubre las ventas al por menor crecieron en 1.9%, superando así el ritmo pronosticado. El desempleo se redujo hasta 4.8% a pesar de las preocupaciones por las consecuencias del Brexit. Además, el procedimiento de la salida de la UE bien puede demorarse en dos años, es decir, la libra todavía tiene razones para crecer. El par GBP/USD se limitará a nivel 1.25, pero el EUR/GBP puede seguir cayendo hasta 0.84. 
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex* 
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (28 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana de 28 de noviembre – 2 de diciembre
Mercado de valores*
Los índices norteamericanos S&P500 y Dow Jones continúan el rally de Trump. Los índices batieron los records y siguen creciendo. Esta semana esperamos varias publicaciones de EE.UU: el PIB revisado del 3 trimestre, índice de la actividad económica en el sector industrial. Por supuesto, la mayor importancia tienen los datos sobre el empleo en el sector no agrario.
En los últimos tres meses este índice no supera las esperanzas, pero es el indicador que utiliza la Reserva Federal durante la toma de decisiones monetarias. Si este informe es otra vez débil, es probable que la reserva Federal demore el elevo de la taza de interés.
En el contexto de estadística poco optimista los índices norteamericanos pueden corregirse hacia abajo, lo que permite comprar las acciones baratas para utilizar la estrategia de largo plazo. Es que las reformas potenciales de Trump y el periodo largo de la política monetaria suave bien pueden estimular el crecimiento de estas acciones. El S&P500 (ES) puede tener como objetivo la marca de 2250.0 y el Dow Jones (YM) – 19500.
*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Esta semana el Brent será el centro de atención. El 30 de noviembre tendrá lugar la reunión de la OPEP+. La congelación de la producción del petróleo estará en la agenda, por eso la dinámica del activo dependerá de los resultados de la reunión.
Pues, si el acuerdo es alcanzado (se espera que la OPEP reduzca la producción desde 33.64 millones de barriles hasta 32.5 millones de barriles y que el resto de los productores mayores reduzca la producción en 500-800 mil barriles de dólares). El Brent bien puede tener como objetivo la marca de 55.00 dólares el barril, seguida por 60 dólares el barril. 
Si los miembros de la reunión no llegan al acuerdo, podemos esperar que las cotizaciones bajen hasta 38.00-40.00 dólares el barril. Estas cifras son bastante razonables, porque en el contexto de la demanda paralizada, la oferta puede crecer, desbalanceando el equilibrio aún más (por ejemplo, los representantes de Irán señalaron que su país tiene derecho de producir más para recuperar la parte del mercado perdida por las sanciones).
*Mercado de divisas*
Según los datos de Libertex, durante las últimas tres semanas el par USD/JPY creció en 9.5% alcanzando el máximo de 8 meses. Después del crecimiento tan duradero es lógico esperar la corrección, pero es poco probable que la bajada dure mucho. Sin embargo, la reducción hasta 112.00 puede ser un punto favorable para entrar en la venta de largo plazo.
El mercado espera la subida de la taza de interés por la Reserva Federal y también no pasa por alto las perspectivas del desarrollo económico prometido por Trump. Es natural que todo esto sea favorable para la moneda norteamericana. Por eso si la estadística estadounidense es positiva (los datos sobre el PIB del tercer trimestre, la actividad industrial y los nuevos puestos de trabajo) o por lo menos corresponde a los pronósticos, el dólar puede fortalecerse. El par USD/JPY puede llegar a 114.55

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (29 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: ¿Qué pasara con el euro?
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
A finales de la semana pasada el Brent retrocedió hasta 47.85 por el periodo de la consolidación de beneficios y por ser conscientes de que la reunión de la OPEP será engorrosa. Ya van apareciendo las señales negativas. Arabia Saudí se negó a reunirse con otros productores de petróleo a pesar de que el desayuno oficial había sido programado para el 28 de noviembre. En vez de eso los productores empiezan una serie de negociaciones cara a cara. Los ministros de petróleo de Argelia y de Venezuela planifican visitar Moscú antes de la reunión de la OPEP que tendrá lugar el 30 de noviembre. 
Todo eso nos hace recordar la situación de abril , cuando todo el mundo esperaba el acuerdo, pero al último momento Arabia Saudí se negó a hacer concesiones a Irán. Si esto pasa, la caída del Brent será espectacular y duradera y es muy probable que se acerque al nivel de 40 dólares el barril. Sin embargo, es un escenario pesimista. Cualquier oscilación en torno a 50.30 es un punto conveniente para entrar con ventas. 
*Mercado de divisas*
Según los datos de Libertex, el jueves pasado el par EUR/USD retrocedió hasta el mínimo de 1005.17 que no se había registrado desde marzo de 2015. Hay que decir que en los últimos 18 meses, dos veces ya, tras alcanzar el nivel de 1005.20 el euro empezaba a subir. Y es natural que en su primer intento el euro no haya bajado más de este nivel . Es obvio que el mercado se está reestructurando y cree en la estimulación de la economía norteamericana por los proyectos infraestructurales de Trump. No obstante, es a largo plazo, por eso mientras más cercana esté la fecha de investidura de Trump, más claro será que en el mercado hay demasiado optimismo prematuro. 
Sin embargo, hasta que no se celebre la reunión de la Reserva Federal el dólar seguirá consolidándose aunque de forma moderada, por eso todavía no es oportuno comprar la moneda de EE.UU. Esta semana hay que aprovechar la corrección retrocesiva del dólar entrar con ventas teniendo como objetivo la ,arca de 1005.40. El nivel de 1006.80 actualmente parece ser atractivo para vender EUR/USD. Una corrección alcista más es muy probable tras la publicación de datos sobre el mercado laboral estadounidense o tras la publicación del informe económico (a condición de que sea mediocre).
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (30 Nov 2016)

*Libertex: La reunión de la OPEP es el centro de atención hoy
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Pues, la situación en mercados de bienes y materias primas es extremadamente tensa. Ayer se supo que los ministros iban a asistir a una reunión en vísperas de las negociaciones de la OPEP. Pues, ahora está claro que hoy y mañana nos esperan las oscilaciones del precio del Brent, por eso es aconsejable cancelar todas las posiciones y esperar el fin de la tormenta. Si usted quiere participar en el juego arriesgado, hay que tener en cuenta que si el acuerdo es hecho de manera demasiado apresurada, es decir, que si tanto Irán como Iraq pueden contar con las concesiones mientras otros productores van a cortar la producción sin tener limites claramente establecidos, el Brent se oscilará alrededor de 50 dólares el barril. Si el acuerdo es completo, es decir que las cuotas son muy concretas y no hay ningunas excepciones a la excepción de las condiciones especiales para Nigeria y Libia, los precios superarán 50 dólares por el barril.
*Mercado de valores*
Ahora el par GBP/JPY es uno de los mejores activos, porque este mes, según los datos de Libertex, creció en 1500 puntos. Desde el 3 de noviembre este par caía solamente durante tres días. Sin embargo, el viernes pasado el crecimiento se paró y el par perdió 248 puntos. Creo que esta corrección no será duradera, y ya se puede decir que el martes los jugadores de bolsa trataron de comprar el activo mientras estaba barato. Lo más probable es que el par GBP/JPY se encontró con resistencia a nivel de alrededor de 142.00 y hay que esperar un tiempo para que el activo sobrepase esta marca. Al pasarla, el par no tendrá ningunos obstáculos para subir hasta 145.60.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (2 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: “El escepticismo petrolífero”
Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
A pesar del crecimiento de las cotizaciones del petróleo, veo con escepticismo su dinámica, porque supongo que las reglas se hicieron para romperse. La OPEP ya varias veces anunciaba la reducción y después seguía aumentando el volumen de la producción diaria. Es lo que ayer señaló la agencia Fitch.
Además, mucho depende de las decisiones de los productores no miembros de la OPEP. Por ejemplo, Rusia confirmó que estaba dispuesto a cortar 300 mil barriles diarios. Pero vamos a ver ¿qué significa esta medida en la realidad?
De hecho, es la reducción de la oferta excesiva del último trimestre. Es decir, cuando se quede atrás toda la euforia, los inversores empezarán a analizar las particularidades del acuerdo y de su cumplimiento lo que causará la depreciación del petróleo. No se puede descartar que el Brent no pueda subir por encima de 55.00 dólares el barril y que regrese a nivel de alrededor de 52.60.
*Mercado de divisas*
Ayer los pares GBP/USD y GBP/JPY mostraron dinámica positiva, según los datos de la plataforma Libertex. Hace poco comenté que el par GBP/JPY puede romper la barrera de 142.00 y subir hasta 145.60. Es muy probable que la semana que viene el par GBP/JPY llegará hasta la marca de 149.00 en el contexto del crecimiento tan sólido.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (5 Dic 2016)

*Petróleo: El Brent trata de consolidar sus posiciones por encima de 55*
Los precios de las marcas estándares del petróleo casi alcanzaron el máximo de 16 meses mientras que el mercado sigue incluyendo en el precio el efecto de la decisión de reducir la producción en 1.2 millones de barriles diarios por parte de la OPEP.
Según los datos de Libertex, a las 8 de la mañana (GMT) el 5 de diciembre los contratos del Brent que expiran en febrero subieron 0.04% alcanzando 53.97 dólares el barril. Al mismo tiempo el WTI bajó 0.04% hasta 51.18.
La semana pasada los profesionales gerentes de activos redujeron el número de las posiciones cortas en futuros y opciones. Fue la caída más brusca que se registró en las últimas 7 semanas. Al mismo tiempo ellos están abriendo más posiciones largas en futuros de gasolina y diésel. 
La decisión de la OPEP marcó el comienzo de la nueva era en la historia del mercado del crudo. La cartel volvió a ser el regulador de la oferta y demanda. Si analizamos los precedentes históricos, podemos suponer que los precios deben subirse bastante rápido. Por ejemplo, en 2008-2009 los precios del crudo cayeron bruscamente, pero tras la decisión de reducir la producción en 4 millones de barriles, el mercado se restableció. 
Además, la OPEP ahora está a punto de llegar al acuerdo con los mayores productores que no forman parte de la organización. El sábado del 10 de diciembre Viena acogerá las negociaciones de la OPEP y el resto de los países productores del petróleo. La adicional reducción en 600 mil barriles diarios puede ser acordada. Rusia se responsabilizará de la mitad de la cuota (es decir, reducirá la producción en 300 mil barriles).
En este contexto los factores adicionales tienen poca influencia. Ni el número de taladros, ni los datos sobre reservas no pueden influir en la dinámica de precios. Supongo que los futuros del Brent que expiran en febrero tratarán de consolidarse por encima de 55 dólares por el barril.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (6 Dic 2016)

*Petróleo: El déficit de la oferta*
Los precios de las marcas estándares del petróleo casi alcanzaron el máximo de 16 meses mientras que los inversores están esperando los datos sobre las reservas de EE.UU. y los resultados de las negociaciones de la OPEP y el resto de los mayores productores del petróleo. La reunión se llevará a cabo el sábado, 10 de diciembre.
Según los datos de Libertex, a las 7-15 de la mañana (GMT) el 6 de diciembre los contratos del Brent que expiran en febrero subieron 0.7% alcanzando 54.57 dólares el barril. Al mismo tiempo el WTI subió 0.8% hasta 51.31.
El 7 de diciembre a las 3:30 de la tarde (GMT) la Agencia de información energética de EE.UU. publicará su tradicional informe semanal sobre la dinámica de las reservas comerciales del crudo en EE.UU. Según la encuesta de la agencia Bloomberg, las reservas del crudo se reducirán en 1.5 millones de barriles y estarán a nivel de 486.6 millones.
Los dirigentes de la OPEP invitaron a representantes de 14 países que en su totalidad producen 18.8 millones de barriles diarios a reunirse el 10 de diciembre. Rusia ya aceptó reducir la producción en 300 barriles diarios. Otros países tendrán que responsabilizarse de 300 mil barriles, y esto no parece ser una tarea difícil teniendo en cuenta el agotamiento de yacimientos.
En general, parece que ahora la OPEP resolvió el problema del desequilibrio de la oferta y demanda. La producción se reducirá en 1.8 millones de barriles diarios (1.2 millones por parte de la OPEP y 600 mil por parte de otros productores). Libia y Nigeria están exentos de la obligación de reducir la producción y pueden aumentar la producción en 720 mil barriles diarios. Según las estimaciones de la Agencia estadounidense de información energética la demanda del petróleo crecerá en 1.5 mil barriles diarios en 2017. Pues, si Libia y Nigeria restablecen los suministros del petróleo, habrá un déficit de 500 mil barriles diarios en el mercado. Será suficiente para provocar la reducción de reservas comerciales en todo el mundo y mantener los precios a nivel por encima de 50 dólares por el barril. 
Supongo que entre semana los contratos se oscilarán alrededor de 55 dólares por el barril y el fin de semana (la reunión de la OPEP tendrá lugar el sábado) los precios tratarán de llegar a nivel de 60 dólares. Al mismo tiempo considero justo el intervalo de 50-60 dólares. En 2017 el intervalo puede subir hasta 55-65 dólares por el barril.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (7 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Mercado Reacciona a los Precios Inflados del Petróleo 
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los inversores llegaron a la conclusión de que el ritmo de crecimiento era demasiado alto, por eso, según los datos de Libertex, el Brent no pudo consolidarse por encima de 55.00 dólares el barril. La OPEP cumplió su promesa, pero todavía no se han aclarado las perspectivas de la reunión de la OPEP y de otros productores del petróleo. Los productores americanos de esquistos siguen regresando al mercado, ya empezaron a operar tres taladros. Hoy hay que prestar atención al informe del Departamento de Energía de los EE.UU. sobre las reservas comerciales del petróleo en los depósitos subterráneos. Si el volumen sigue aumentándose, eso puede causar la caída de los precios del Brent en vísperas de la reunión de Viena. El objetivo inmediato bien puede ser la marca de 52.60 dólares por el barril.
*Mercado de divisas*
El miércoles tendrá lugar la reunión del Banco de Canadá . Hay que tomar en consideración la posición de Stephen Poloz (el gobernador actual del Banco de Canadá) que ahora trabaja en el contexto de las pésimas condiciones económicas, la inestabilidad de los precios del petróleo y la inflación creciente. La devaluación abrupta del dólar canadiense podría causar la escalada de los precios, por eso no sería lógico suavizar la política monetaria. Es decir, es poco probable que la tasa de interés sea alterada, por eso la evaluación de la situación económica en el país será el principal factor. Es posible que S. Poloz sea cauteloso por la victoria de Trump y que él evalúe negativamente las perspectivas económicas. También la caída de precios de petróleo debilitó la moneda canadiense. En estas circunstancias el potencial del crecimiento del par USD/CAD es muy bajo. Si el par se fortalece el objetivo inmediato bien puede ser la marca de 1.3360.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (8 Dic 2016)

*Petróleo: la racha bajista debe llegar a su fin*
Los precios de las marcas estándares del petróleo siguen estando bajo la presión moderada, porque los operadores ignoraron los datos positivos sobre las reservas y continúan fijando sus beneficios tras el crecimiento en el 15% de la semana pasada.
Según los datos de Libertex, a las 8 de la mañana (GMT) el 8 de diciembre los contratos del Brent que expiran en febrero bajaron el 0.15% retrocediendo hasta 52.90 dólares por el barril. Al mismo tiempo el WTI bajó el 0.2% hasta 49.70.
La Agencia de Información Energética de EE.UU. anunció que la semana pasada el volumen de las reservas comerciales se redujo hasta 485.8 millones de barriles. Este resultado superó la mediana de pronósticos de los expertos entrevistados por la agencia Bloomberg. 
Los precios del petróleo bajan durante las tres últimas sesiones comerciales, pero no había ningunos datos fundamentales que apoyarían esta bajada. Los países no miembros de la OPEP señalan que están dispuestos a reducir la producción. La reunión de la OPEP y del resto de los países productores del petróleo tendrá lugar el 10 de diciembre y es muy probable que las negociaciones sean exitosas. El volumen de las reservas estadounidenses se redujo. Empiezan a funcionar más taladros, pero el ritmo del aumento es muy bajo y por eso no se puede hacer conclusiones sobre la activación de la industria. Supongo que esta reducción es la corrección corta tras el crecimiento en 15% tan rápido. 
Es interesante que el análisis del perfil comercial de los contratos con el breve periodo de expiración muestra que a nivel de alrededor de 53 dólares el barril el volumen de compraventa aumenta notablemente y al mismo tiempo el precio sigue siendo casi el mismo, Parece que los operadores grandes aumentan el numero de las posiciones largas en esta esfera.
Supongo que pronto el Brent tratará de volver a crecer y superar la resistencia a nivel de 55 dólares por el barril.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (9 Dic 2016)

*La Comisión Financiera anuncia la certificación de Libertex *
Hong Kong, New York. 08.12.2016. Hoy la página web FinancialCommission.org, conocida como mediador imparcial e independiente en la solución de controversias en la esfera de Forex, la cual también reúne una amplia gama de brókeres y proveedores particulares de tecnologías, anuncia la exitosa certificación del terminal de trading Libertex.
El Presidente de la Comisión Financiera, Petro Tatarnikov, comentó sobre la certificación de Libertex: “Para garantizarles a los traders un proceso justo de solución de controversias, debemos contar con la comprensión absoluta de los principios operativos de las plataformas comerciales. Actualmente el terminal de trading Libertex es la última plataforma comercial certificada por la Comisión Financiera. Esta compañía también le ofrece a sus clientes una aplicación móvil que permite utilizar un celular o una tablet para operar de tal manera que no limita el acceso solo a la versión web de la plataforma. Hoy la Comisión Financiera le da la bienvenida a Libertex y anuncia su exitosa certificación. Creemos que esto aumentará la confianza tanto en el propio producto como en sus desarrolladores. Quiero añadir que todos los proveedores de tecnologías que deseen certificar sus productos en la Comisión Financiera serán bienvenidos.”
Eduardo Romedios, responsable de productos en Libertex, en su comentario destacó: “Libertex es una de las mejores plataformas tanto en su versión móvil como en la web para la compraventa de diversos instrumentos financieros tales como acciones, divisas, índices, etc. La certificación por parte de la Comisión Financiera demuestra nuestro compromiso con los más altos estándares del trading en línea.” 
Contacto de Prensa: Ivan Klyuev, Libertex Jefe de Relaciones Públicas
* •	media@libertex.org 
* •	+56225940724

*Información sobre Libertex*
Libertex es una marca internacional que opera dentro de los mercados financieros. Desde 1997 la compañía Libertex ayuda a sus clientes a operar con acciones, divisas, índices, oro, petróleo, gas y muchos otros instrumentos financieros de manera eficaz. La compañía proporciona servicios de primera calidad a sus clientes de América Latina, Asia y Europa ofreciendo la compraventa de más de 150 instrumentos financieros. En el 2016 FinExpo premió a Libertex con el título de mejor plataforma comercial y ese mismo año Global Banking and Finance Review reconoció que Libertex es la mejor aplicación de trading en línea de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.
Para más información, por favor contacte a media@libertex.org 
*Información sobre la Comisión Financiera*
La Comisión Financiera es una organización independiente que resuelve las disputas entre los consumidores de servicios financieros y los proveedores miembros de esta si el conflicto no puede ser resuelto directamente. La misión de la Comisión Financiera es garantizar un nuevo enfoque a la resolución de las controversias que pueden surgir entre los operadores y sus brókeres. La Comisión Financiera fue creada para ser el mediador imparcial en la solución de controversias examinando y resolviendo las quejas de manera justa. La ventaja principal de la Comisión es la garantia de resolver las disputas de manera más fácil y rápida en comparación a otros reguladores y sistemas jurídicos. 
Para más información sobre la Comisión Financiera, por favor contacte a info@financialcommission.org

---------- Post added 09-dic-2016 at 14:16 ----------

* Libertex: El gas y la incertidumbre que no deja crecer al EUR/USD
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los precios del gas Henry Hub están creciendo, porque según los pronósticos de tiempo tras el otoño caliente viene el invierno que será más frio que de costumbre. En Estados Unidos el gas natural se utiliza para la calefacción de más de la mitad de los hogares. Es decir, en la temporada de invierno la alta demanda de gas depende de la temperatura baja. Pues, es el caso ahora, y el invierno solamente acaba de empezar.
Según Libertex, desde el 11 de noviembre Henry Hub creció en 40%, superando el nivel de diciembre 2014. Si la temperatura continua estimulando la demanda, el punto más inmediato de la racha alcista bien puede ser 3.9 
*Mercado de divisas*
El programa de estimulación de economía se prolongará, por eso los inversores volvieron a liquidar el par EUR/USD. Después del primer salto tras las noticias sobre la reducción del volumen del programa de la expansión cuantitativa, hubo segundo salto abrupto. Sin embargo, Mario Draghi dejó bien claro que habría mucha incertidumbre y riesgos en futuro. El mercado también comprende que el par no puede crecer cuando la Reserva Federal aumenta la tasa y el BCE no puede terminar el programa de estimulación de economía. Por eso espero que el par baje hasta la marca de alrededor de 1.05.
* Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (12 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana del 12 al 16 de diciembre
Mercado de valores*
Finalmente llega el momento de la verdad. La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. anunciará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Los mercados están casi 100% seguros de que el regulador elige la vía de endurecimiento. Sin embargo, todavía esto no le preocupa a nadie, y el índice S&P500 continua “la racha alcista de Trump” y sigue batiendo los récords históricos. 
No obstante, el propio hecho del aumento de la tasa de interés puede impactar al S&P500. Y si los consiguientes comentarios de los representantes de la Reserva Federal son bastante agresivos y dejan bien claro que el año que viene el endurecimiento puede continuarse, el índice se encontrará bajo la presión adicional. 
Así, puede haber una corrección y el S&P500 puede retroceder hasta 2210.75. Al mismo tiempo hay que tener en cuenta que si los datos sobre las ventas al por menor, la producción industrial y la cantidad de los permisos de construcción que se publicarán esta semana son bastante positivos (señalando la estabilidad económica), el índice puede volver a crecer. 
*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El petróleo Brent volvió a crecer, pero el mercado todavía no está seguro del cumplimiento de los acuerdos sobre la limitación de la producción alcanzados en Viena el sábado. La falta de cumplimiento pondría en duda la reducción de la oferta excesiva.
El sábado, 10 de noviembre, los países no miembros de la OPEP se reunieron con los miembros de la organización. Los países que no forman parte del cartel acordaron reducir la producción en 558 mil barriles diarios, Rusia se responsabilizó de 300 mil barriles. En este contexto el Brent (BRN) empezó esta semana de una manera optimista. Según Libertex, el precio llegaba hasta 56.72 dólares el barril, un nivel que no supera desde el julio de 2015. Sin embargo, todos estos factores ya estaban incluidos en el precio, por eso pronto puede haber una corrección que llevará el Brent hasta la marca de 55 dólares por el barril.
*Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana se publicará una variedad de datos sobre el Reino Unido. El mercado va a seguir informes sobre el índice de precios al consumo y sobre las ventas al por menor. Últimamente las posiciones de la libra son consolidadas, por eso si la estadística es bastante optimista, el par GBP/USD puede volver a crecer.
Por supuesto, la decisión del Banco de Inglaterra sobre la política monetaria será el centro de atención. Teniendo en cuenta que el tipo de cambio de la libra es relativamente bajo, la inflación puede aumentar. Eso puede disuadir el regulador de las insinuaciones de cualquier estimulación. En este contexto el punto más inmediato del crecimiento del par GBP/USD puede ser la marca de 1.2770 y en caso de su ruptura el activo puede seguir hasta 1.2860.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (13 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: El petróleo crece, pero hay que tener en cuenta los riesgos
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Por fin, la OPEP hizo lo que no podía hacer durante 15 años. Su iniciativa de reducir la producción fue apoyada por otros países que no forman parte de la organización. También ya han sido cumplidas las recomendaciones de reducir la producción en unos 600 mil barriles diarios.
Más aún, Arabia Saudita dejó claro que estaba dispuesta a reducir más de lo acordado si esto era necesario. Esto señala la seriedad de intenciones del país que en abril de este año hizo fracasar las negociaciones rechazando cualquier compromiso con Irán. Es un cambio radical de la estrategia.
El mercado es muy optimista ahora: según Libertex, el lunes el Brent llegaba hasta 57.23 dólares por el barril, el máximo de cinco meses. Es muy probable que el ánimo optimista siga predominando durante el periodo de uno o dos meses, es decir, hasta que aparezcan los datos sobre la producción real. El objetivo inmediato puede ser la marca de 60 dólares el barril.
Después de la publicación estos datos no se puede descartar la caída abrupta del precio de este activo, porque muchos expertos dudan que 25 países puedan cumplir con el acuerdo teniendo en cuenta su debilidad económica y problemas presupuestarios. Si se sabe que por lo menos un país violó el acuerdo, eso puede provocar un efecto dominó. Ya esto sucedió varias veces en pasado.
Además, no se sabe si la reducción natural de la producción está incluida en las cuotas. Si es así, esto también puede causar la caída abrupta de precios.
*Mercado de divisas*
La reunión de la Reserva Federal dedicada a la política monetaria-crediticia es el principal acontecimiento de esta semana. Claro que la tasa será elevada, pero esto no va a influir en el dólar. El factor principal es el asesoramiento del regulador del estado actual y de perspectivas de la economía de EE.UU. Por ejemplo, el par USD/JPY puede tratar de sobrepasar la marca de 117.50, si tras la reunión de la Reserva Federal el mercado empieza a incluir en el precio dos aumentos de la tasa en 2017. Es muy probable en el contexto de la inflación y los gastos de consumo crecientes y del optimismo de inversores tras la victoria de Trump.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (14 Dic 2016)

* Libertex: La racha alcista del Brent y tres escenarios para la reunión de la FED
Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
El petróleo no pudo superar la primera barrera en su camino de crecimiento. No obstante, el martes el Brent empezó a crecer de nuevo. Hay varias razones que explican este comportamiento del activo. Primero, el mercado sigue siendo muy optimista con respecto al cumplimiento de acuerdos. Desde hace mucho los miembros de la OPEP y otros países productores de petróleo no demostraban tanta unidad, por eso es posible que la estabilidad y el orden regresen al mercado. En esas condiciones la marca de 60 dólares por el barril parece ser realista. Además, la ruptura puede llevarse a cabo en futuro cercano.
También hay varios factores fundamentales. En el contexto de la reducción de producción programada para el periodo a partir del 1ro de enero, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía anuncia que en 2016 la demanda creció en 120 mil barriles diarios alcanzando 1.4 millones de barriles diarios en total. Según dice el informe de la Agencia, si los acuerdos se cumplen, en primer semestre de 2017 puede haber un déficit de 600 mil barriles diarios. Creo que el Brent continúa su racha alcista. Si el volumen de las reservas comerciales estadounidenses aumenta sustancialmente, una corta caída de cotizaciones del Brent puede ser utilizada para comprar este activo teniendo como objetivo inmediato la marca de 57.60.

* Mercado de divisas*
Hoy tendrá lugar una de las reuniones principales y más esperadas de este año. Lastimosamente es bien difícil prever la actitud de la FED, aunque ya se aclaró la situación con la tasa. La dinámica del mercado está condicionada por la actitud de la reserva. Se puede elaborar tres escenarios.

* Escenario 1. La tasa se aumenta, pero la FED, no hace ningunas insinuaciones *
Es el escenario neutro y el más probable, tiene el 50% de probabilidad. El dólar puede bajar, porque a los inversores les decepciona que la FED se abstiene de las acciones agresivas. El par EUR/USD puede llegar hasta la marca de 1.0740, pero la caída no será larga. Al pasar unas horas habrá una corrección, porque los inversores se aprovecharán de los niveles más atractivos para entrar en el mercado vendiendo.

* Escenario 2. La tasa se aumenta, la FED insinúa que pronto puede haber otro aumento*
A este escenario le damos el 30% de probabilidad. Los inversores contarán con dos subidas de la tasa de interés en 2017 si la FED indica que es posible el crecimiento de la inflación o de consumo o de la actividad empresarial. En este caso el par EUR/USD puede retroceder a nivel de alrededor de 1.05 y continuar la racha bajista durante unos meses.

* Escenario 3. La tasa se aumenta, la FED insinúa que habrá una pausa larga*
Tiene el 20% de probabilidad. Eso pasa si la FED anuncia que el rendimiento creciente de los bonos estatales ya influye en la economía y que las medidas siguientes dependerán de los datos económicos. Esto decepcionará gravemente a los alcistas del dólar. El par EUR/USD puede romper la marca de 1.0790 teniendo 1.0870 como el objetivo hasta el fin de semana.
* Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (15 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Presión sobre el Brent y el dólar fuerte
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El volumen de la producción que aumentó de nuevo y el dólar fuerte son dos factores que a la vez presionan el precio del Brent. El martes el Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) señaló que el volumen de las reservas había crecido de forma espectacular. El miércoles fue publicado el informe del Departamento de Energía que también desilusionó a los inversores. 
Sí, el volumen de las reservas comerciales del petróleo en los depósitos subterráneos va cayendo durante tres semanas consecutivas, pero la producción creciente (que alcanzó el máximo de mayo de 2015) causa preocupaciones. También creció el volumen de las reservas en el depósito más grande en la ciudad de Cushing. Todos estos factores contienen las presiones al alza sobre los precios de este activo.
También se consolidó el dólar tras la reunión de la FED. Es importante porque dólar es la moneda que se utiliza para compraventa del petróleo. Es decir, si el dólar es fuerte, el precio debe bajar. Por eso el Brent se encontró bajo la presión y retrocedió hasta 53.70 dólares por el barril. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que el precio puede volver a crecer, porque el mercado sigue siendo optimista. Por eso esta corrección puede ser una brillante señal para entrar comprando teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de alrededor de 55 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de valores*
Pues, la tasa se aumentó en 0.25%, la FED indicó que en 2017 planea aumentar la tasa tres veces en vez de dos. En este contexto el dólar tiene todas las condiciones para seguir creciendo. Por eso el par USD/JPY pudo consolidarse por encima de 115.00 y, según Libertex, superar el máximo de alrededor de 117.39 que se registró en febrero del año en curso. El par bien puede continuar la racha alcista teniendo como objetivo a corto plazo 118.60 y 119.80 a mediano plazo. Sin embargo, el Banco de Japón puede interrumpir el crecimiento si la semana que viene anuncia el endurecimiento de la política monetaria, pero esta semana el par va a seguir consolidándose. 
* Iván Marchena, experto analítico *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (16 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Los acuerdos de la OPEP han sido traicionados
Mercado de materias primas*
El Brent sigue perdiendo sus posiciones. Y no es solamente por el fortalecimiento del dólar que presiona todas materias primas. Hay otro factor importante también. Wall Street Journal anuncia que Iraq ya está dispuesto a violar el acuerdo del 30 de noviembre en el que fue acordada la reducción de la producción. El mismo Iraq prometía reducir la producción en 210 mil barriles diarios o 4%.
Ahora se transcendió que la compañía petrolífera estatal SOMO, según los datos oficiales, planifica aumentar el suministro de petróleo en un 7% en comparación con los niveles de octubre, alcanzando 3.53 millones de barriles diarios.
Actualmente los funcionarios se niegan a hacer comentarios sobre la situación, pero ya ha sido creado un precedente. Hay especulaciones sobre la anulación del acuerdo. Por eso en unos días el Brent puede retroceder hasta alrededor de 50 dólares por el barril. Y si se confirman las preocupaciones, la caída puede volver el activo a niveles de principios de diciembre.
*Mercado de divisas*
El dólar sigue creciendo en función de las acciones y comentarios de la FED. Ahora todo depende de los planes del endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia. Se puede constar que la actitud del regulador norteamericano es bastante agresiva. Es decir, no hay que jugar en contra del dólar ahora. Pero eso no significa que otras monedas no tienen ningunos chances, solamente hay que elegir bien los pares.
La segunda moneda más potente es la libra esterlina. Sin embargo, no hay que comprarla en contra del dólar. Los pares con las monedas más débiles parecen ser mucho más atractivos. El par GBP/JPY ya ha crecido bastante, pero esta semana todavía tiene el potencial de crecimiento. Puede crecer hasta que encuentre la resistencia fuerte a niveles de 153.60. Los principales motores del crecimiento son la estabilidad económica de Gran Bretaña y la actitud suave del Banco de Japón.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (19 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana del 19 al 23 de diciembre
Mercado de valores*
No sorprendió a nadie que la Reserva Federal había aumentado la tasa de interés. Fue la actitud agresiva del regulador que, sí, sorprendió a los inversores. La FED dejó bien claro que el próximo año puede aumentar la tasa tres veces en vez de dos veces anunciados previamente. Fue natural la reacción de los índices bursátiles a esta noticia – en seguida bajaron unos puntos. 
A pesar de que ahora tratan de volverse a los máximos, el potencial de crecimiento es moderado. Para la ruptura necesitan motores adicionales, pero los informes estadísticos interesantes de EE.UU. no se publicarán antes del jueves. Así, no se puede descartar que el S&P500 emprende la corrección bajista con el objetivo a nivel de alrededor de 2210.75.
Más tarde el comportamiento del índice dependerá de los informes. Si la tasa del crecimiento del PIB en tercer trimestre está a nivel más alto del 3.2% y si pedidos de bienes duraderos no relativos a la defensa crecen, el S&p500 (ES) puede una vez más intentar regresar a nivel de 2277.5.

*Mercado de materias primas*
Ya se ha desvanecido el optimismo petrolífero. El Brent, por supuesto, trata de recuperar sus posiciones, pero sus intentos no son muy exitosos. Parece que esta semana el activo va a oscilar entre 52.60 – 57-20 (el intervalo que ya se había consolidado). 
De hecho, el petróleo tiene muchas dificultades para crecer. El factor disuasorio clave es la preocupación por el cumplimiento del acuerdo de la OPEP. Los países miembros ya tienen mucha experiencia en violar las cuotas acordadas. Y más aún ya se han difundido rumores de que la petrolera estatal iraquí SOMO planifica aumentar el suministro del petróleo en el 7.3%, volviendo a nivel de este octubre. Todavía son rumores, pero si se confirman, se creará un precedente del incumplimiento y aparecerá otro factor que presionará el petróleo.
Al mismo tiempo no hay que olvidar el aumento de la producción en EE.UU. No es el factor principal, pero de todos modos refuerza las perspectivas negativas. Sin embargo, todos los factores mencionados, aún en conjunto, no son suficientes para romper el límite inferior del intervalo.

*Mercado de divisas*
Es obvio que el dólar estadounidense seguirá siendo el favorito del mercado en el futuro cercano. Eso significa que hay que comprarlo, por ejemplo, en pares con el euro o el yen. Sin embargo, hace falta esperar por lo menos una corrección pequeña para entrar gozando de las condiciones más favorables.
A mediano plazo el par USD/JPY tiende a moverse a nivel de entre 119.80 – 120. Pero si el lunes el Banco de Japón insinúa, incluso de forma más discreta, que está dispuesto a abandonar la política monetaria ultra-blanda, el par puede retroceder a nivel de 117.00. Sin embargo, en futuro el par tendrá todas las oportunidades de renovar el crecimiento, porque la FED es más agresiva todavía. 
Lo mismo se puede decir sobre el euro. Quiero recordar que el Banco Central Europeo prorrogo el programa de la compra de activos hasta diciembre de 2017. Y es muy probable que en breve el BCE no cambiará su actitud. Y si la estadística de EE.UU. es bastante sólida para estimular la demanda del dólar, el par EUR/USD bien puede tener la marca de 1.0280 como el objetivo.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (20 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: El potencial del Brent está limitado, la corrección técnica del yen
Mercado de materias primas*
El Brent se tropezó con el obstáculo en su camino de crecimiento. Por segunda vez el activo choca con la marca de 56.40 y no puede consolidarse por encima de esta barrera. El factor disuasivo es la pérdida del optimismo sobre el cumplimiento del acuerdo entre la OPEP y otros productores.

También el mercado global no puede ignorar la situación en el mercado norteamericano. El Oriente Medio y los mayores productores lograron alcanzar el acuerdo, pero los productores de petróleo de esquisto siguen aumentando la producción. La semana pasada 12 taladros empezaron a operar, pues ahora funcionan 510 taladros, es el máximo desde enero pasado. Desde mayo del año en curso 194 taladros volvieron a operar, es decir, la cantidad total ha crecido en el 61%. Por eso, a mediados de diciembre la producción estadounidense alcanzó 8.8 millones de barriles en comparación con 8.5 millones de barriles producidos en este julio. 

Cuanto más alto sea el precio del petróleo, más rápido será el ritmo de desarrollo de la industria petrolífera estadounidense. Eso significa que la oferta no va a bajar de manera tan rápida, y por consiguiente el potencial del Brent es bastante limitado. Cada movimiento a nivel de 56.50-57.00 dólares por el barril es un buen punto para entrar con ventas.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par GBP/JPY estaba creciendo de forma continua desde el 12 de octubre. Sin embargo, no es de sorprender que el lunes el par hubiera retrocedido en 1.5 tras el crecimiento en 17%. Pero eso no quiere decir que ya se ha agotado el potencial del crecimiento y que el yen empieza a consolidarse ahora. Las causas de la corrección bajista son más bien técnicas. Desde el punto de vista fundamental, muy pronto el par tratará de superar la marca de 150.00. Por eso la corrección actual es el punto idóneo para entrar comprando.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (21 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Apple en India y el Euro Debilitado 
Mercado de valores*
El martes se transcendió que Apple Inc. estaba negociando con el gobierno de India la apertura de producción en este país. Eso significa que la compañía está dispuesta a conquistar el enorme mercado indio que todavía no está obsesionado con los iPhones. Es el segundo mercado de móviles en el mundo.

El primer ministro Narendra Modi trata de desarrollar la producción tecnológica en este país, creando condiciones especiales para las empresas extranjeras. Según Wall Street Journal, en noviembre Apple envió la carta al gobierno de India en que expresó su voluntad de abrir la producción en el país.

Cabe mencionar que hasta la fecha los iPhones consiguieron nada más que alrededor del 2% de la cuota del mercado de smartphones en India. Por eso el potencial del crecimiento parece ser muy prometedor. Los mercados financieros ya están empezando a reaccionar, empujando las acciones de Apple que pueden tener como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 119 por cada acción. 

*Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD estableció un nuevo récord por segunda vez, sobrepasando este martes la marca de 1.0352. El principal factor fue la tragedia en Alemania que cobró vidas de 12 personas y dejó heridas a más de 50. Este ataque terrorista causó el temor y resucitó las preocupaciones geopolíticas. También el ataque perjudicó la posición política de Ángela Merkel y redujo así las probabilidades de su reelección. 

En el contexto de la incertidumbre política y económica no hay que esperar el fortalecimiento de la moneda comunitaria, especialmente, frente al fuerte dólar estadounidense que tiende a consolidarse ahora debido a la postura agresiva de la FED. Por eso es muy probable que dentro de uno o dos meses observamos la paridad. Ahora el objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1.0320. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (22 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: El petróleo depende más de la estadística y la posible corrección del AUD/USD

Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
El miércoles el ministro de energética de Rusia A.Novak dijo que los productores del petróleo debían tener la confianza entre sí, ya que es la primera condición para llegar a los resultados sustanciales en el cumplimiento del acuerdo de la reducción. Cabe mencionar que él mantenía una actitud bastante optimista, lo que también incita la demanda de hidrocarburos en el mercado global.

Sin embargo, solamente los primeros datos sobre la producción que se publicarán en enero pueden aclarar si los productores cumplen el acuerdo. Por eso ahora el mercado sigue los datos sobre las reservas comerciales de EE.UU. y el informe de Baker Hughes. 

Tras la publicación de los datos del Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés), el mercado empezó a creer que el volumen de las reservas comerciales iba disminuyendo. Por eso los datos del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. publicados el miércoles fueron algo muy inesperado. El indicador creció en 2.256 millones, lo que fue el crecimiento más pronunciado de las últimas cinco semanas. Ya esto había sido previsto por analistas. 

Según los datos de Libertex, el Brent ya dio marcha atrás rompiendo la marca de 56 dólares por el barril. No hay que descartar que el jueves el activo seguirá perdiendo el valor, mientras el mercado espera la publicación de los datos negativos por parte de Baker Hughes. El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista bien puede ser la marca de 54.40.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par AUD/USD desde hace mucho está bajo la presión del dólar fuerte y de miedos sobre el comercio con China. La investidura de Trump crea riesgos para el comercio sino-estadounidense, porque había especulaciones sobre el aumento de los aranceles en el 45% para defender los intereses norteamericanos. Sabremos si las amenazas se cumplen solamente el 20 de enero (la fecha de investidura de Trump), pero hay que tener en cuenta que todos los riesgos ya están incluidos en el precio. Eso crea condiciones para la corrección técnica del par AUD/USD. También hay factores fundamentales, el Banco de las Reservas de Australia dejó bien claro en su discurso anterior que no iba a aumentar la tasa, lo que significa que el par tiene todas posibilidades de llegar hasta 0.7330.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (26 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana del 26 al 30 de diciembre
Mercado de valores*
Durante la última semana del año los inversores son normalmente menos activos, pero no hay que descartar que puede haber un remolino de la volatilidad. Por eso el mercado “fino” es peligroso: cualquier noticia o cualquier transacción considerable puede causar un salto o una caída. Sin embargo, es muy probable que los índices norteamericanos sigan en el intervalo previamente establecido. 
Esta semana no se publicará ninguna estadística económica importante, por eso los inversores siguen fijando los beneficios, porque últimamente tanto el Dow Jones como el S&P500 renovaron los máximos. Por eso los benchmarks pueden bajar moderadamente. El S&P500 (ES) puede tener como el objetivo la marca de 2246.75. El Dow Jones puede bajar hasta 19783.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Según los datos de Libertex, el petróleo Brent pudo consolidarse en el intervalo de 53.70 – 56.50 que parece ser relativamente estable para los próximos días. Esta semana se publicarán el informe sobre las reservas comerciales y los datos sobre la producción del petróleo en EE.UU., son las únicas noticias económicas que pueden influir en este mercado. Vale la pena recordar que la semana pasada, según el informe de la EIA (la Administración de Información Energética de EE.UU.), las reservas aumentaron en 2.256 millones de barriles. Si la tendencia continua, el Brent (BRN) bien puede tener como el objetivo el límite inferior del intervalo.
Esta caída puede ser un punto atractivo para entrar con compras. En el contexto de continuos intentos por parte de diferentes países que firmaron el acuerdo de la OPEP+ de convencer al mercado de que los acuerdos firmados se cumplan, el petróleo bien puede terminar el año a nivel de 55 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana en Japón se publicará mucha estadística macroeconómica, desde los datos sobre la inflación y hasta los informes sobre las inversiones. Si la estadística es floja, el mercado puede verla como la señal de que el Banco de Japón tendrá que estimular adicionalmente la economía. En este contexto el par USD/JPY de nuevo puede tener como el objetivo la marca de 118.66, el máximo de mediados de diciembre. Si la estadística es positiva, el par puede bajar hasta 116.50 en el contexto de fijación de beneficios.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (27 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Nvidia está ganando el terreno

Mercado de bienes *
Hoy quiero analizar las acciones del productor de tarjetas gráficas Nvidia (NVDA). Sus acciones crecieron en el 230% en un año, y lo más curioso es que todavía hay potencial de crecimiento debido al creciente mercado de videojuegos de Realidad Virtual.
Se supone que en 2016 este mercado generó alrededor de 5 mil millones de dólares de ingresos, es una subida espectacular en comparación con el volumen de 2015 (660 millones de dólares). En 2017 el volumen puede alcanzar 9 mil millones, en 2018 – 12.3 mil millones. Nvidia ya lanzó nuevos productos que le permitirán aprovecharse de esta tendencia. Gracias al Quadro M5500 GPU los socios de la empresa que producen PC pueden lanzar las estaciones de la realidad virtual que darán a sus consumidores el máximo de las sensaciones. 
Quiero recordar que Nvidia controla 70% del mercado de GPU y obtiene 62% de ingresos en esta esfera. También se centra en la industria de vehículos autónomos que genera todavía el 6%. En este contexto las cotizaciones pueden subir durante todo el próximo año. El objetivo inmediato en el camino de crecimiento bien puede ser la marca de 118 dólares. También a más largo plazo el activo puede alcanzar la marca de 200 dólares.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par EUR/USD no pudo bajar por encima de 1.0350, y estaba creciendo durante cuatro días consecutivos, acercándose a la marca de 1.05. No hay que descartar que en la última semana de 2016 el par siga creciendo. Primero, pueden contribuir factores tales como el mercado fino y el periodo de fijación de beneficios. En dos meses el activo perdió casi 1000 puntos, por eso es obvio que hay exceso de posiciones cortas. Si estas se cierran, el euro bien puede crecer.
Segundo, el miedo inflacionista puede apoyar el crecimiento de la moneda europea. Hace poco el representante del BCE J. Weidman dijo que no hacía falta demorar el aumento de la tasa, porque la devaluación abrupta puede provocar el aumento de los precios.
Tercero, el BCE anunció que iba a parar la compra de las obligaciones para el periodo del 22 de diciembre al 1-ro de enero por la liquidez baja. Eso puede aumentar el rendimiento de los bonos europeos y apoyar el euro. El objetivo inmediato en el camino de crecimiento bien puede ser la marca de 1.0520, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado, porque los osos pueden regresar al mercado para vender el par por el precio más atractivo. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (28 Dic 2016)

*El giro de 180 grados del yen es muy probable en el futuro

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El martes el oro creció en el contexto del mercado fino y la ausencia de acontecimientos económicos importantes. Según el terminal Libertex, en algunos momentos el oro, empezando desde 1131.60, alcanzaba la marca de 1150.60, pero no pudo romper la resistencia fuerte al primer intento. Sin embargo, la situación es ambigua todavía. Toda esta semana podemos observar movimientos impredecibles en el mercado. Teniendo en cuenta la caída abrupta del activo (perdió el 14.5% en últimos tres meses), no se puede descartar una amplia fijación de beneficios que puede causar el crecimiento de las cotizaciones.
Además, el martes había especulaciones acerca de la posible participación de los bancos centrales de China y Alemania en la compra masiva del activo que causó su consolidación. En Beijing desde hace tiempo se observa la demanda estable del oro en comparación con Berlín que sorprendió al mercado con aumentar la tasa de retorno del oro al país. Casi la mitad de reservas de divisas y oro (reservas internacionales) ya están en Alemania. Hay rumores de que el Banco Federal Alemán empezó a volver el activo, porque en el contexto de la crisis la población tiene cada día más y más dudas sobre la existencia del oro físico alemán.
Es de señalar que los precios actuales son atractivos para la compra del activo, por eso no descarto que pronto los bancos centrales aumentarán la demanda. Si se confirma la ruptura de la marca de 1150, el objetivo siguiente bien puede ser 1175. 

*Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY se tropezó con la resistencia fuerte a nivel de alrededor de 118.60. Y es poco probable que el par renueve los máximos en lo que va del año, porque el par estaba creciendo durante mucho tiempo, y más aún los inversores ya empezaron a fijar los beneficios.
Los datos económicos tampoco favorecen el crecimiento del par. El martes el Banco de Japón publicó los datos sobre inflación que en noviembre creció el 0.2% en comparación con el 0.3% de octubre. 
Sin embargo, eso es el pasado ya. En noviembre y diciembre el yen perdió casi 15% de valor frente al dólar. Es decir, se subirán los precios de las importaciones con un desfase de dos o tres meses. Y eso será la señal de que ya es la hora de cambiar la política monetaria para el Baco de Japón. Cuando el regulador empiece a insinuar que la política puede ser más dura, el único camino para el yen será el camino al alza.
Sin embargo, antes de que eso suceda, tenemos por delante un mes de caída de la moneda japonesa, lo que significa que la corrección actual del par USD/JPY es un buen punto para entrar con compras, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 118.50. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (29 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: El Brent hizo lo imposible
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El miércoles el Brent hizo lo que este año parecía imposible, renovando el máximo del julio del año pasado. ¡No había ningunos eventos económicos, y es la última semana de este año! Según Libertex, el petróleo alcanzó la marca de 57.25 dólares por el barril, respondiendo a las expectativas de que el jueves el informe sobre las reservas comerciales estadounidenses revelaría la reducción drástica del volumen. 
La semana pasada el mercado también esperaba la reducción. Ahora, teniendo en cuenta el exceso del optimismo en el mercado, es de suponer que la decepción puede provocar la liquidación masiva del activo. Si el escenario de la semana pasada vuelve a repetir, el Brent tendrá que retroceder, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 55.80 dólares por el barril. 

*Mercado de divisas *
El Bitcoin logró romper la marca de 900 y actualmente hay todas las condiciones para que el activo siga avanzando. En la última semana del año muchos inversores prefieren “esconder” sus recursos en la moneda que ni se controla ni se limita por los bancos centrales mundiales. Además de tales factores como la incertidumbre causada por la victoria de Trump y por el Brexit, hay especulaciones sobre la devaluación siguiente de la moneda china. Por eso, se puede constar que el objetivo en el camino de crecimiento del Bitcoin es la marca de 980. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (29 Dic 2016)

*Pronóstico analítico para el primer trimestre de 2017*
Este año ha estado lleno de sorpresas. En primer lugar, en junio el pueblo del Reino Unido nos sorprendió votando por salir de la Unión Europea. Después Donald Trump ganó las elecciones presidenciales de EE.UU que se celebraron en noviembre.
¿Qué tenemos por delante en 2017? ¿Cuáles serán los primeros pasos de la nueva administración estadounidense? ¿Qué índice financiero será más beneficioso? ¿Podrán los metales recuperar su popularidad? ¿Qué hacer ahora con el trigo? 
El último evento económico importante de este año fue la decisión de la Reserva Federal sobre la tasa. Es poco probable que tras el aumento de la tasa del diciembre el regulador se atreva a elevarla otra vez en la reunión que se celebrará entre el 31 de enero y el 1ro de febrero. Pero la reunión del 14 al 15 de marzo parece ser muy oportuna para hacer esto. 
Por lo tanto, supongo que en el primer trimestre de 2017 hace falta apostar por las pymes que generan sus ingresos en el mercado interno. Así, considero que el índice bursátil Russell 2000, que está compuesto por empresas de la capitalización pequeña, será el más fuerte en este periodo. Aquí vamos a buscar las posiciones largas.
La compañía de Tim Cook sigue manteniendo liderazgo en la capitalización entre los actores separados del todo mercado de valores. No obstante, en 2016 las acciones de Apple no mostraron el crecimiento significativo y no compensaron por la caída de diciembre de 2015. En todo caso, se espera el crecimiento de ganancias en el 2.5% (hasta 77.19 mil millones de dólares) en el cuarto trimestre de este año y la aceleración en el 8.3% del ritmo de crecimiento de ganancias en el primer trimestre de 2017. Todo depende de las ventas de iPhone que generan el 60% de todos ingresos de la compañía. La posible guerra económica entre China y los EE.UU. es el riesgo más pronunciado para Apple en el primer trimestre. Trump prometía introducir aranceles proteccionistas del 45% a los artículos chinos. Si eso pasa, China responderá con la reducción de compras de productos norteamericanos. Teniendo en cuenta que el 20% de ventas de Apple se realiza en China, la pérdida del mercado tan amplio será fatal para la empresa.
En conclusión, es de señalar que la empresa es subestimada en más del 10% en comparación con las compañías equivalentes y con los resultados financieros históricos de Apple, por eso hay que estar dispuesto a comprar “manzanas” baratas, pero si se realizan los riesgos chinos, habrá que dar giro hacia abajo a las posiciones.
Si las perspectivas del crecimiento del Apple están condicionadas por los riesgos de la política internacional de EE.UU., la industria de construcción parece ser más prometedora. Tienen buenas perspectivas las acciones de Caterpillar, por eso hay que estar dispuesto a comprar las acciones si hay alguna corrección técnica hacia abajo. Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta la sobreestimación en más del 11% de las acciones de esta impresa frente a las acciones de sus competidores y a los resultados financieros históricos, si las acciones de Caterpillar crecen demasiado, vamos a buscar los niveles adecuados para cerrar esta posición larga.
También, la actitud de toros está presente en la compraventa de cereales, en particular, del trigo. Pero la recuperación del precio de este producto agrícola será contenida por el dólar fuerte y la política agresiva de la tasa de interés de la FED en 2017.
Entre los bienes de gran liquidez cabe destacar el cobre que ha conseguido crecimiento impresionante en últimas seis semanas. Eso puede causar la corrección en primer trimestre de 2017. Recomiendo comprar el cobre cuando sus cotizaciones sean relativamente bajas.
Últimamente nos acostumbramos a concentrarnos en las cotizaciones del petróleo y el tipo de cambio del dólar. Después de la decisión final de la OPEP sobre la reducción de la producción del oro negro, el precio estaba recuperándose durante todo el cuarto trimestre del año en curso. Sin embargo, los indicadores principales ya dan señales del posible giro de la tendencia. En general, creo que conforme la previsión básica los precios del Brent seguirán restableciéndose durante el primer trimestre de 2017. Se consolidarán por encima de 50 dólares por el barril y se oscilarán alrededor de la marca de 55. Cuando el precio está a nivel de 50, será atractivo para comprar, a nivel de 60 dólares por el barril – para vender.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico


----------



## Libertex (30 Dic 2016)

*Libertex: Todos se refugian en el oro
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El jueves el oro pudo romper la marca de 1150 dólares (según Libertex), porque el activo está en demanda gracias a su relativamente bajo costo y a la demanda por parte de inversores grandes. Ayer había rumores de que el crecimiento tan pronunciado del oro había sido causado por la compra del activo por valor de 3.5 mil millones de dólares en el momento del cierre de la sesión comercial europea.
Parece que el fin de año los inversores vuelven a comprar el oro y los bonos. También pueden intervenir los bancos centrales. Lo principal es que este movimiento puede continuar el viernes, el último día comercial del año. El objetivo inmediato bien puede ser la marca de 1175 dólares.

*Mercado de divisas*
Mientras que el dólar sigue siendo la moneda más fuerte, no hay que descartar la libra esterlina a pesar de que había perdido mucho en últimas dos semanas. Es lo que hace atractiva esta moneda. Por ejemplo, si analizamos el par EUR/GBP, vemos que ya se enfrentó con la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 0.8580. No será fácil romper esta marca, ya que el BCE está dispuesto a seguir estimulando la economía y el euro sigue siendo débil. La multitud de factores negativos, tales como terrorismo, crisis bancaria, riesgos electorales y políticos, tiene más impacto que el único riesgo de Gran Bretaña que es el Brexit. Es decir, el par EUR/GBP parece ser atractivo para vender, y las cotizaciones del par son idóneas para entrar con ventas, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 0.8460

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

---------- Post added 30-dic-2016 at 13:05 ----------

*JAMES RODRÍGUEZ, el futbolista internacional que es ahora embajador de la marca LIBERTEX*


James Rodríguez, mediocampistqa ofensivo del equipo nacional de fútbol de Colombia, se convirtió en el embajador de marca de Libertex, una de las mejores plataformas para el comercio en los mercados financieros.

"La imagen de James Rodríguez, uno de los jugadores de fútbol más exitosos y dinámicos del mundo, se ajusta perfectamente con la imagen de Libertex, una plataforma de negociación muy avanzada tecnológicamente y que ayuda a millones de comerciantes a lograr éxitos en el comercio de instrumentos financieros populares, tales como acciones de las empresas líder, oro, petróleo y otros activos. El lema "Juega con el mejor, Comercializa con el mejor" refleja la esencia de nuestra asociación", dijo Michael Geiger, CEO de Libertex / FX Club.

"La historia de James Rodríguez nos inspiró: un hombre que se a hecho a sí mismo, que alcanzó alturas extraordinarias gracias a su talento y arduo trabajo. A pesar de su corta edad, James es ampliamente conocido como un jugador legendario, es un gran ejemplo de como el tener fé en uno mismo junto a la fuerza de voluntad conducen al éxito", comentó Venera Islamgaraeva, CMO de Libertex / FX Club.

"La cooperación y el apoyo de uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo, como es James Rodríguez, nos ayudará a desarrollar la marca Libertex, mejorar su percepción en nuevos mercados y fortalecer nuestra posición en los mercados objetivos en los que ya operamos".

Respecto a esta asociación, James Rodriguez explica: "Todo el mundo puede conseguir el éxito, para lograrlo sólo tienes que creer en ti mismo y seguir intentando alcanzar la meta. En el fútbol profesional, la victoria no llega simplemente por el talento, sino que es el resultado de la perseverancia; estoy seguro de que los mercados financieros funcionan bajo las mismas reglas".

"Estoy feliz de asociarme con la galardonada plataforma de Forex y CFDs Libertex. Tenemos valores similares y aspiramos a ser lo mejor en lo que hacemos. Su reputación les ha ayudado a convertirse en líder de la industria de la inversión en línea".

La agencia internacional de marketing deportivo, Lagardère Sports, negoció esta asociación a nombre de Forex Club.

*Acerca de James Rodríguez:*

James Rodríguez es un futbolista colombiano, mediocampista ofensivo del Real Madrid y del equipo nacional de colombiano. Debutó en el fútbol en el club colombiano “Envigado”. James fue el primer colombiano en ganar el Premio Puskás de la FIFA en 2014. Es reconocido como el mejor goleador de la Copa del Mundo en 2014, como el Hombre del Año en Colombia y el Atleta del Año en Estados Unidos en 2014.

*Información sobre Libertex:*

Libertex es una marca internacional con veinte años de historia operando en los mercados financieros y el comercio en línea. Desde 1997, Libertex ha ayudado a inversionistas a negociar de forma efectiva con acciones, divisas, índices, materias primas, oro, petróleo, gas y muchos otros instrumentos financieros. Libertex ofrece un servicio de primera clase a más de 2.200.000 clientes en América Latina, Europa y Asia. Además, cuenta con más de 150 instrumentos comerciales. En 2016 Libertex fue reconocida como la Mejor Plataforma de Negociación por FinEXPO y la Mejor Aplicación Comercial en EEUU por el Global Banking and Finance Review.

*Acerca de Lagardère Sports:*

Lagardère Sports es una agencia líder en marketing deportivo, con una red global de expertos locales dedicados a ofrecer soluciones innovadoras que satisfagan las necesidades de sus clientes. Lagardère Sports forma parte de Lagardère Sports and Entertainment, una empresa con más de 1.600 empleados en todo el mundo y 50 años de experiencia en la industria.


----------



## Libertex (3 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Comienza el nuevo año en mercados financieros
Mercado de valores*
Los activos europeos (índices y acciones) crecieron bien ayer tras la publicación de datos sobre la actividad comercial en Europa en general y en España, Italia y Alemania en particular. El indicador alemán fue el mejor desde enero de 2014, por eso las acciones de los fabricantes de coches Volkswagen AG (VOW) y BMW (BMW) ahora son los líderes de crecimiento.	
Teniendo en cuenta que las evaluaciones económicas para Europa siguen siendo moderadas (el PIB debe crecer el 1.7%, igual que en 2016) y que el mercado sigue siendo fino, cada noticia positiva puede empujar los valores hacia arriba.
Si los datos sobre inflación en Alemania y Francia en diciembre revelan la aceleración de inflación en comparación con noviembre, el índice europeo EU Stocks 50 (FESX) puede subir aún más hasta 3323-3350. También se publicará hoy la estadística sobre la actividad comercial en EE.UU. en diciembre. Si el indicador es superior respecto a las proyecciones (53.5), se desacelerará la bajada de los índices norteamericanos: el Dow Jones puede pararse a nivel de 19660.
*Mercado de divisas*
Ahora el dólar estadounidense está creciendo tras la liquidación de la semana pasada. La dinámica de esta moneda es poco estable ahora, por eso hay que concentrarse en otras monedas. Por ejemplo, el par EUR/CHF se oscilará esta semana en el intervalo de 1.0680-1.0750.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (4 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Mercado de petróleo está desestabilizado
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
A principios del año los precios del petróleo subieron, pero tras alcanzar el máximo de 18 meses tuvo lugar la corrección causada por el fortalecimiento del dólar. Sin embargo, el factor de la moneda estadounidense no es suficiente para dar giro a la consolidada tendencia alcista. Cuando se incluya en el precio el fortalecimiento de esta divisa, los factores de oferta y demanda volverán a predominar en el mercado. Los datos sobre las reservas comerciales en depósitos subterráneos en EE.UU. serán el centro de atención. Se publicarán a las 4 de la tarde (GMT). Ahora se puede beneficiarse de los precios bajos para buscar las posiciones de largo alcance. El Brent puede ser atractivo para comprar a nivel de 54.50 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de valores*
Los índices principales estadounidenses empezaron el año de la manera positiva, creciendo en el 1%. Sin embargo, los niveles tan altos de precios causaron la vuelta activa de los vendedores al mercado que hizo retroceder las ganancias en el 70%. Según Libertex, los índices ahora están a nivel de los máximos históricos y para mantenerse allí las noticias han de ser ideales, pero ahora los inversores esperan la investidura de Donald Trump y expresan ciertas preocupaciones por la posible introducción de las medidas proteccionistas. Los datos sobre el mercado laboral pueden suavizar este pesimismo, pero se publicarán solamente el viernes (a la 1:30 GMT). Teniendo en cuenta la dinámica del Índice PMI del sector manufacturero del Institute for Supply Management (ISM) publicado el 3 de enero, podemos contar con que serán bastante positivos. Por eso los índices pueden ser atractivos para comprar cuando sean bajos. Por ejemplo, el Dow Jones (YM) será atractivo si retrocede hasta la marca de 19500.

*Mercado de divisas*
El dólar reaccionó de la manera positiva a la publicación del índice PMI (3 de enero, 3:00 GMT). La estadística macroeconómica sólida hace más probable el escenario más agresivo del comportamiento de la FED en lo que se refiere a la tasa del interés. Tras el crecimiento espectacular el dólar empezó la corrección, pero dejó atrás una parte significativa de ganancias. Los datos sobre el mercado laboral pueden son importantes para la moneda norteamericana también. Se publicarán el viernes a la 1:30 GMT. El informe positivo causará la consolidación del dólar. Aún por las expectativas el par EUR/USD puede romper la marca de 1.0380 y llegar hasta 1.3000.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (6 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: El periodo de la incertidumbre 
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los precios del petróleo son inestables tras el crecimiento espectacular que tuvo lugar durante la primera sesión comercial. Por una parte, se espera que en febrero Arabia Saudita aumente los precios para sus clientes en Asia. Por otra, el dólar fuerte que ahora está a nivel de sus máximos de 14 años es el principal factor que contiene el crecimiento de precios. También los datos sobre la producción en diciembre de 2016, que alcanzó los niveles records, moderan el crecimiento de precios, ya que esto pone en duda el cumplimiento de los acuerdos sobre la congelación de producción a partir de enero de 2017. El otro factor es la intervención del primer ministro iraquí Haider al-Abadi, quien comentó que el volumen de las exportaciones dl petróleo puede ser superior al planeado debido a las posiciones de kurdos que se niegan a cumplir las cuotas. Sin embargo, ahora los datos operativos son de mayor importancia para los inversores. 
El oro creció en vísperas del aumento de la demanda temporal en India y China. Esperamos que la demanda del oro físico aumente en espera de la celebración del Año Nuevo chino que tendrá lugar el 28 de enero. A su vez la escasez de la moneda en efectivo provocó la demanda adicional del oro como el activo de refugio. Otros factores que favorecieron el crecimiento del oro son la turbulencia en el mercado de valores y la consolidación del dólar. Si se activa aún más la fijación de beneficios en mercados de valores, los inversores van a considerar los metales preciosos como el puerto seguro.

*Mercado de valores*
El mercado estadounidense de valores trata de renovar la racha alcista en el contexto del optimismo moderado tras la publicación de macroestadística de la actividad comercial en China, Europa, Gran Bretaña y EE.UU. Al mismo tiempo los inversores grandes adoptaron una actitud de espera. Por ejemplo, Morgan Stanley recomendó a sus clientes “comprar elecciones, vender investidura,” expresando de este modo las preocupaciones por la incertidumbre en el contexto de los primeros pasos de Trump tras su inauguración. Al mismo tiempo Morgan Stanley es bastante optimista en lo que se refiere a valores norteamericanos de largo plazo. En contraste con EE.UU., los mercados de valores europeos estaban bajo la presión causada por la consolidación de la libra esterlina y el euro.

*Mercado de divisas *
Bitcoin superó el miercoes la marca de 1050 dólares, acercándose así a sus máximos históricos de noviembre-diciembre de 2013. La demanda de China e India, los resultados de 2016 de Bitcoin frente al dólar favorecen el crecimiento de la criptomoneda que ahora es atractiva tanto para los inversores privados como para los fondos buitres.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (6 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Datos decepcionantes del mercado laboral de EE.UU.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los precios del petróleo bajaron el jueves tras la publicación del informe sobre las reservas comerciales de petróleo y derivados de petróleo en depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses. El volumen del crudo se redujo en 7.0 millones de barriles, las reservas combustible aumentaron en 8.3 millones de barriles. La reducción del consumo en EE.UU. es el factor negativo para la tendencia alcista, teniendo en cuenta que los precios están cerca de los máximos de 18 meses. Sin embargo, la publicación de los datos sobre las reservas es el factor de corto plazo, y los factores de largo plazo favorecen el crecimiento de precios. La OPEP reduce la producción. Arabia Saudita anunció el aumento de precios y la reducción de la oferta para los mercados asiáticos. Por eso mientras el Brent está a nivel relativamente bajo, por ejemplo, a nivel de alrededor de 54.50 dólares por el barril, se puede abrir las posiciones largas. 

*Mercado de valores*
Los índices bursátiles estadounidenses están bajo la presión moderada. Hoy se publican los datos sobre el mercado laboral en diciembre. Según pronósticos de los inversores, el número de empleados aumenta en 170 mil. Teniendo en cuenta que el indicador parecido de la ADP Inc. mostró que el número de empleados creció solamente en 150 mil, se puede esperar que los datos oficiales del Buró de estadísticas laborales no superan los pronósticos. Los índices están ahora a nivel de sus máximos históricos, por eso el informe relativamente débil puede provocar la corrección hacia abajo. No obstante, los incentivos fiscales anunciados por Donald Trump seguirán apoyando la tendencia alcista, por eso la bajada es un buen punto para entrar comprando. Para los futuros del índice Dow Jones (YM) el nivel de 19500 puede ser bastante atractivo.

*Mercado de divisas*
El dólar ahora está perdiendo sus posiciones, porque hay una cierta incertidumbre causada por la investidura de Donald Trump. Además, la Reserva Federal indica a los participantes en el mercado de divisas que la consolidación excesiva del dólar puede provocar la desaceleración económica y el aumento más lento de la tasa de interés. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## Libertex (9 Ene 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 9 al 13 de enero
Mercado de valores*
La estadística laboral de EE.UU. que fue publicada el viernes y que resultó ser poco positiva apoyó el mercado de valores estadounidense. De verdad, el número de puestos de empleo subió solamente 156 mil en contraste con los 178 mil nuevos empleos pronosticados, también el paro creció desde un 4.6% hasta un 4.7%. Esto bajó la probabilidad de que la Reserva Federal aumente la tasa de interés tres veces este año: ahora el mercado incluye nada más que dos aumentos de la tasa (en junio y en diciembre).
El periodo más largo de la política de estimulación económica de la FED es beneficioso para las acciones y abre el camino hasta la marca 20000 y más para el Dow Jones (YM).
Cabe destacar que esta semana se publicarán los informes sobre resultados de las empresas norteamericanas en el cuarto trimestre de 2016. Según los pronósticos preliminares, cada acción del índice tan amplio como el S&P500 (ES) rendirá solamente +3.0% del beneficio en comparación con +3.2% del tercer trimestre, lo que significa que la tendencia horizontal predomina en las cotizaciones de los índices bursátiles estadounidenses. También cabe recordad que el 13 de enero se publicarán los informes del Banco de América (BAC, Bank of America) y de JPMorgan (JPM).

*Mercado de divisas*
Por raro que parezca el dólar norteamericano reaccionó de forma positiva al informe laboral de EE.UU. Creo que es porque el ritmo del crecimiento del salario en EE.UU. alcanzó el máximo que no se había registrado desde 2009 (+2.9%). Es este indicador que influyó más en el mercado de divisas. El otro factor positivo para el dólar estadounidense fue el aumento del ritmo pronosticado de crecimiento del PIB de EE.UU. en el cuarto trimestre de 2016 y en el primer trimestre del 2017. Este pronostico fue preparado por la sección de Nueva York de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. En este contexto el viernes el dólar recuperó las pérdidas del jueves pasado.
En particular, se registraron las compraventas masivas del par EUR/USD y la ruptura de la marca de 1.0535 por este activo, por eso no descarto la depreciación de otras monedas frente al dólar a principios de esta semana,

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El oro crecía por encima de 1167 dólares por la onza, pero el volumen del comercio se iba bajando. Por eso, si la información económica estadounidense es positiva y causa el crecimiento del dólar, el oro bien puede volver a niveles más bajos.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (10 Ene 2017)

*¿La calma antes de la tormenta?
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Según los datos de la plataforma comercial Libertex, el Brent sigue oscilando en el intervalo más alto, pero bastante estrecho, entre 55.00 – 58.50 dólares por el barril. El petróleo está balanceado ahora y se oscilará moderadamente en lo que va de mes. La tendencia persistirá hasta cuando se publiquen los primeros datos que confirman el cumplimiento (o la violación) de los acuerdos de reducción de la producción. Si se observan las cuotas en enero, se crearán todas las condiciones para que las cotizaciones crezcan por encima de la marca de 60 dólares por el barril.

Ahora tenemos que concentrarnos en los comentarios oficiales y en los datos sobre las reservas comerciales estadounidenses. Durante esta semana los miembros de la OPEP asistirán a varias conferencias en Abu-Dabi. Mientras tanto el secretario general del cartel Mohammad Barkindo se encontrará en la visita de tres días en Kuwait donde discutirá los mecanismos de operación del comité responsable del cumplimiento del acuerdo sobre la reducción. En el transcurso de la visita se llevarán a cabo las consultas entre el secretario general de la OPEP y el ministro de petróleo kuwaití Essam Abdul Mohsen Al-Marzouq que también es jefe de la comisión de vigilancia de la OPEP.

No hay que descartar que se transcenderán varios comentarios interesantes sobre el cumplimiento del acuerdo, por eso puede haber saltos y caídas abruptos de las cotizaciones del Brent. Por eso hay que seguir la estrategia de intervalos, comprando bajo, vendiendo alto.

También este martes hace falta prestar atención a los datos del Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) que puede señalar cómo será el informe semanal del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. Si el indicador crece, se acelerará la bajada de las cotizaciones.
*
Mercado de divisas*
La libra esterlina ahora tiene la dinámica más interesante: dos últimas caídas se registraron en el contexto del Brexit, y este tema todavía sigue siendo pendiente. También sabemos cómo comporta la libra tras la caída.

El fin de semana pasada dos funcionarios británicos comentaron la salida del Reino Unido de la UE. La ministra principal de Escocia Nicola Sturgeon dijo que el primer británico Theresa May no tiene planes concretos de la separación del bloque, subrayando otra vez la incertidumbre económica del país. 

Sra. May, a su vez, expresó su deseo de controlar las fronteras del estado y de hacer todo lo posible para negociar un buen acuerdo comercial con la UE. Al mismo tiempo muchos esperan que las condiciones no cambien y que el país siga teniendo acceso al mercado común. Sin embargo, Sra. May subrayó que los que contaban con la existencia del mercado común no tenían razón. 

En este contexto el par GBP/USD tocó el mínimo de 2.5 meses y después empezó a corregirse. En general la situación vuelve a repetirse. La estadística económica señala que la economía sigue estabilizándose. Es decir, que tras la primera oleada de temores y especulaciones el par empezará a corregirse. Por eso ahora es interesante comprar, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 1.2230.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (11 Ene 2017)

*¿Qué será afectado por Trump hoy?

Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
El Brent pudo romper el límite inferior del intervalo de 55.00–58.50 a pesar de que este parecía ser bastante estable. Pero el activo tenía la razón muy seria para bajar. Después de la firma del acuerdo entre la OPEP y el resto de productores de petróleo el comportamiento de Iraq era bastante extraño. Por ejemplo, en diciembre se supo que este país planeaba aumentar un 7% (de los niveles de octubre) los suministros de petróleo, alcanzando el volumen de 3.53 millones de barriles. Según el acuerdo con el cartel, Iraq tenía que reducir la producción en 210 mil barriles, pero Iraq ya empezó a buscar excusas para no hacerlo, señalando que Kurdistán, la región que se encuentra fuera del control del gobierno central, produce más de lo acordado. Ministro de petróleo dijo que la región exporta más de su cuota del 17%, especificada en el presupuesto.

El martes surgió una novedad, cuando el Reuteurs anunció que Iraq planea aumentar el volumen de las exportaciones de Basra. el puerto meridional del país, alcanzando así los máximos históricos. Es decir, Iraq está dispuesto a violar completamente el acuerdo alcanzado. Es natural que en este contexto el límite inferior del Brent fue roto y, según la plataforma Libertex, se renovó el mínimo de 3 semanas de 53.59 dólares por el barril. Ahora hay que tener más cuidado, porque el Brent se está acercando a niveles en que encontrará un fuerte apoyo, por eso sería interesante comprar ahora, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 54.40 dólares por el barril, seguida por 55.00.

*Mercado de divisas *
El par USD/MXN renovó el máximo histórico y ahora está a nivel de alrededor de 21.75. El par creció más del 15% en últimos tres meses. A propósito, en el salto de ayer también se ve la sombra de Trump: el fabricante de automóviles Ford anunció la semana pasada sus planes de invertir más en EE.UU. en vez de construir una planta en México. 

En corta perspectiva el par será afectado por altos niveles de volatilidad, lo que abre muchas posibilidades de invertir y ganar. El riesgo mayor es la intervención del Banco de México que puede tratar de parar la devaluación de la moneda nacional. Si eso pasa, hay que considerarlo como una señal. Habrá que comprar. También hoy tendrá lugar la primera rueda de prensa oficial de Trump tras su victoria electoral. Habrá muchas preguntas, y puede ser que estas preguntas sean sobre México. Es decir, que puede haber la ruptura de la marca de 22.00 por parte de USD/MXN. Sin embargo, es lógico esperar la corrección antes de entrar con compras.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico *
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (12 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: la consolidación del Brent y la caída del Bitcoin

Mercado de bienes y materias primas *
Los pronósticos se confirmaron, se paró la caída del Brent a nivel de 53.50 dólares por el barril, porque ahora cualquier noticia negativa es neutralizada por la información positiva. A pesar de que Iraq aumenta los suministros de forma muy agresiva, este país informó que ya había reducido la producción en 130 mil barriles y que planeaba seguir cumpliendo el acuerdo. También se supo que la petrolera saudita Aramco reduciría suministros a China y Asia en un 5-10%.
El miércoles se transcendió que el ministro de energía de Rusia participará en las negociaciones acerca del cumplimiento del acuerdo que tendrán lugar en Viena el 21 y el 22 de enero. A pesar de la ausencia de detalles adicionales, esta información es suficiente para asegurar a los inversores que se están realizando los esfuerzos para garantizar el cumplimiento del acuerdo. Nadie está dispuesto a hacer la vista gorda. Las noticias sobre los planes del sindicato NUPENG de Nigeria de organizar la huelga nacional aceleran la corrección del Brent. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista bien puede ser la marca de 56.80 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana el Bitcoin perdió un 30% de su valor. La criptodivisa es interesante, porque siempre oscila bruscamente y su comportamiento es más o menos predecible en casos de limitaciones de las corrientes de capital. Siempre se registra el crecimiento pronunciado y de corto plazo, pero después comienza la corrección. 

Esta corrección se lleva a cabo ahora tras la decisión del Banco de China de investigar el comercio de criptodivisas en las bolsas de Pekín y Shanghái con el objetivo de conjurar los riesgos comerciales. Según la información oficial, se está comprobando el comercio en las bolsas BTCC, Huobi y OKCoin para analizar si había casos de manipulación del mercado, blanqueo de dinero, financiación ilegal y otros. Sin embargo, no es sorprendente, el regulador advertía de antemano que haría esto. El riesgo principal ahora es que Pekín pueda anunciar que el Bitcoin no puede ser el medio legal para retirar el capital al extranjero. Y creo que sería interesante apostar por este riesgo, porque es muy probable, y la caída puede ser abrupta. 

El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista bien puede ser la marca de 735.00, pero teniendo el cuento la volatilidad de este instrumento financiero, sería lógico utilizar el mecanismo de stop-loss. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (13 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: ¿Cuánto tiempo se puede vender aprovechándose del factor de Trump?
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent, según Libertex, se está acercando al límite superior del intervalo de 53.00-57.50 dólares por el barril, lo que significa que ya es tiempo de vender. El crecimiento de petróleo fue causado por varios factores. En primer lugar, bajó el dólar en el contexto de decepción tras la rueda de prensa de Trump. Sigue siendo actual este factor.

En segundo lugar, esta corrección alcista fue lógica después de la liquidación masiva causada por los rumores sobre el posible aumento de suministros de Iraq. Este factor no es actual ya. 

Tercero, Iraq acalló estos rumores, y Arabia Saudita anunció que iba a seguir reduciendo la producción y el volumen de suministros. El jueves se supo que Kuwait planeaba reducir las exportaciones a EE.UU. en 133 mil barriles diarios. Esto ya está incluido en los precios.

Por eso ahora hay todas las condiciones para que el activo de marcha atrás, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 54.80 dólares por el barril, seguida por 53.70.

*Mercado de divisas*
La dinámica del par USD/JPY parece ser interesante tras la intervención de Trump. Los mercados financieros están decepcionados: desde noviembre todo el mundo esperaba la anunciación de proyectos que tendrían un impacto económico positivo, pero el presidente electo no dijo nada específico, lo que causó un giro. Lo que gozaba de demanda por el factor de Trump ya no está de moda. Eso puede significar que el par estará bajando en los días antes de la investidura.

A propósito, en este contexto los datos económicos tienen aún más importancia. El par puede romper la marca de 114.00 y llegar hasta 113.30, si los datos sobre las ventas al por menos son decepcionantes. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (16 Ene 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 16 al 20 de enero
Mercado de valores*
Los índices bursátiles perdieron unos puntos después de la primera rueda de prensa del presidente electo Donald Trump. El futuro inquilino de la Casa Blanca no aclaró como sería realizada la política económica de su administración. Sin embargo, los índices no bajaron de forma abrupta. 

Los datos sobre las ventas al por menor resultaron ser menos positivos que las estimaciones (0.6% frente al 0.7%), pero cabe destacar que fue registrado el crecimiento en comparación con los niveles de noviembre. Por eso la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. puede seguir con su actitud bastante agresiva. Si el índice de precios al consumo que se publicará esta semana revela la aceleración de inflación, tendremos más seguridad de que el regulador continúa con la misma táctica. En este contexto el S&P500 (ES) y el Dow Jones pueden empezar a moverse hacia los límites inferiores de los intervalos ya establecidos. Cuando alcancen estos niveles, los activos serán interesantes para comprar, porque puede tener lugar el crecimiento después de la investidura de Trump en la expectativa de la reducción de impuestos.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
La semana pasada observamos alta volatilidad en las cotizaciones del petróleo de la marca Brent: según Libertex, los precios bajaron hasta el mínimo de 53.57 dólares por el barril y luego trataron de recuperar sus posiciones, pero no se realizó la recuperación completa. El activo perdió un 2%, porque los productores de petróleo dan señales ambiguas. A pesar de que unos cuantos productores de la OPEP ya anunciaron que habían reducido más de lo necesario la producción, los inversores no tienen toda confianza en que ya había sido alcanzado el equilibrio.

Las preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción en EE.UU. también parecen ser el factor disuasivo. Al mismo tiempo no podemos descartar el crecimiento de la producción en Libia y Nigeria que fueron liberados de la participación en el acuerdo “la OPEP+”. Por eso hay ciertos riesgos de que el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio se demore. No obstante, hay que tener en cuenta que Arabia Saudí dejó bien claro que estaba dispuesta a reducir la producción más si es necesario. Esta actitud apoya la consolidación del petróleo. 

Por lo tanto, el Brent (BRN) puede oscilarse entre 53.70 – 57.25 dólares por el barril. El activo tratará de sobrepasar el límite superior del intervalo después de la reunión de la comisión que controla el cumplimiento del acuerdo. Esta reunión se llevará a cabo el 21 y el 22 de enero, y influirá de esta manera al oro negro si se confirma la realización del acuerdo.

Esta semana el cobre (HG) también puede tener dinámica interesante. El viernes se publicarán los datos sobre el ritmo de crecimiento económico en el cuarto trimestre del año pasado y el informe sobre la producción industrial de China. Este país sigue siendo el mayor consumidor de este metal. La estadística sólida puede causar un nuevo ciclo de interés en este activo. La investidura de Trump también puede estimular el metal, porque el presidente electo prometió lanzar grandes proyectos infraestructurales en EE.UU. En este contexto el cobre puede volver a nivel de 2.7500, teniendo como el objetivo siguiente la marca de 2.7880. 

*Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana será interesante para los inversores del mercado financiero. El Banco de Canadá y el Banco Central Europeo anunciarán esta semana sus decisiones sobre la política monetaria. Es poco probable que haya cambio del tipo de interés. Además, se publicará mucha estadística económica interesante.
En particular, será el centro de atención una variedad de informes del Reino Unido (entre los más interesantes encontramos el índice de precios al consumo, los datos sobre el mercado laboral, el informe sobre las ventas al por menor). Si se registra el aumento de la presión inflacionista (teniendo en cuenta la libra barata, se puede constar que es muy probable), la moneda británica bien puede crecer. La estadística positiva puede ser el factor positivo adicional. Por eso, el par GBP/USD puede regresar a nivel de 1.2330. Sin embargo, si Theresa May se pronuncia a favor del plan duro de Brexit, la libra esterlina puede volver a 1.1960, el nivel mínimo que no se ha registrado desde julio.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico *

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (17 Ene 2017)

*El Brent: de nuevo bajo la presión
Mercado de bienes y materias primas* 
El Brent de nuevo se encuentra bajo la presión causada por la intervención del ministro de energía de Arabia Saudí. Señor Al-Falih dijo que la demanda del petróleo crecería, por eso sería posible terminar el programa de reducción de producción en verano. Es natural que esto provocó la irritación del mercado, porque aún si se restablece el equilibrio entre oferta y demanda, el mercado pronto se encontrará en la situación del exceso de oferta.
Según la OPEP, el objetivo principal de estos acuerdos fue la eliminación del exceso de 300 millones de barriles (esta cantidad es suficiente para cubrir las necesidades de China de un mes). Cabe recordar que 24 países firmaron el acuerdo de reducción de producción en 1.8 millones de barriles diarios.
Según las estimaciones de Bloomberg basadas en los datos de la Agencia Internacional de Energía, si se prorroga el periodo de vigencia del acuerdo en junio, para el fin de año ya se habrá eliminado el exceso de oferta. Si no se prorroga el acuerdo y la producción vuelve a niveles previos, se quedará 2/3 del exceso en el mercado.
Por lo tanto, vale la pena prestar atención a los comentarios de los representantes oficiales, en particular de Arabia Saudí. Si otros miembros de la OPEP confirman las palabras del ministro de energía saudí, puede haber una liquidación masiva en el mercado. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 54.40 dólares por el barril.
*Mercado de divisas*
La libra sigue oscilándose en el contexto de los rumores de la salida de Gran Bretaña de la UE. Ya el activo bajó de forma abrupta varias veces, pero es beneficioso para nosotros, ya que sabemos que tras la caída espectacular siempre hay la corrección. Esta vez la corrección puede tener lugar en el momento de la intervención Theresa May.
¿Pues, qué pasó? El fin de semana el periódico Sunday Times escribió que el martes Theresa May anunciaría la salida dura de la UE, pero el lunes el portavoz del primer ministro desmintió estos rumores, lo que causo la corrección de la libra frente al dólar. Por eso se puede constar que si la primer ministra parece ser bastante pacifica en su discurso, el par puede regresar a nivel de 1.22 más rápido. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (18 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: La intervención de Trump impactó al dólar, la intervención de Brasil – al petróleo. 

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los comentarios de Trump influyeron en el Brent de manera positiva. Sus palabras sobre la fuerza excesiva del dólar que amenaza a la competitividad de mercancías estadounidenses causaron la caída de la moneda norteamericana y la bajada de precios de petróleo expresados en dólares. Por eso, según Libertex, el Brent pudo acercarse a la marca de 57.00 dólares por el barril, pero la consolidación no fue duradera.
Por la tarde la oleada de preocupaciones por el crecimiento de producción de nuevo atacó el mercado. Esta vez Brasilia es el culpable. Este país se negó a reducir la producción a solicitud de Arabia Saudí, socavando el equilibrio de oferta y demanda en el mercado. Según Bloomberg, el ministro de energía de Brasil dijo que Petrobras no puede reducir la producción tras el caso de corrupción y la caída espectacular de precios de materias primas.
De esta manera el mercado empieza a comprender que no todos países están dispuestos a cooperar, y que el camino al equilibrio de oferta y demanda será más largo. Por eso sería lógico vender el petróleo, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 54.40 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY bajó de forma abrupta, y puede perder aún más debido a las intervenciones de Trump. El periódico Wall Street Journal publicó entrevista en la que el presidente electo opina que el dólar es demasiado fuerte por la culpa de China que contiene el crecimiento de su moneda nacional. Las palabras “la fuerza del dólar nos está matando” causaron la liquidación del USD/JPY y su respectiva caída hasta 112.60. Parece que el par no va a detenerse y supongo que el objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 111.70. Sin embargo, la intervención de Yellen que tendrá lugar hoy puede cambiar la tendencia, por eso recomiendo evitar el comercio durante la sesión norteamericana y después entrar con compras esperando la corrección al alza. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (19 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: El BCE empuja el euro
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Ayer observamos la caída de los precios de petróleo. Según los datos de Libertex, el Brent bajó hasta la marca de 54.40 dólares por el barril, y empezó a perder aún más. La depreciación fue causada tanto por la reconsolidación del USD (los precios de petróleo expresados en dólares son muy sensibles al tipo de cambio de la moneda norteamericana) como por las preocupaciones de que los productores norteamericanos de petróleo de esquisto puedan aumentar la producción muy rápido, neutralizando así los esfuerzos de la OPEP, que mencionó este factor en su informe mensual. 
Los datos sobre las reservas comerciales del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. serán el centro de atención. Si siguen creciendo, los inversores podrán confirmar sus preocupaciones. No hay que descartar que el Brent pueda retroceder hasta 53.30 dólares por el barril, pero hay que tener en cuenta que a partir de allí el activo puede dar un giro y volver a crecer. Por eso sería interesante comprar el activo cuando se acerque a esta marca.

*Mercado de divisas*
El jueves será interesante para la dinámica del par EUR/USD, ya que se leva a cabo la reunión del BCE sobre la política monetaria y crediticia. Hace unos días el par alcanzó sus máximos en el contexto de la liquidación del dólar. Los datos sobre la inflación en la zona del euro indican que los precios poco a poco empiezan a subir. En diciembre aumentaron un 1.1% frente a un 0.6% en noviembre. Por una parte esto fue causado por el aumento de precios de energía. 
Por eso hay que esperar los comentarios de Mario Draghi. La cuestión es si la inflación le obliga a hacer comentarios menos suaves sobre la política monetaria. Si su actitud es agresiva o neutral, los mercados incluyeran el fin de la estimulación económica en el precio, lo que llevará el par EUR/USD a nivel de 1.0780.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (20 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Trump puede matar el dólar y apoyar el petróleo
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent no pudo escaparse de los mínimos, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para realizar las compras a mediano plazo. La fuerza del dólar y el crecimiento de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses influyeron en el activo. Sin embargo, el factor principal fue la intervención verbal del director de la Agencia Internacional de Energía que dijo que los productores del petróleo de esquisto aumentarían la producción sin falta, respondiendo así al crecimiento de precios. También confirmó que el petróleo adicional vendría de Brasil, México y China. 
La sesión comercial norteamericana es el centro de atención hoy, porque se llevará a cabo la investidura de Trump que ya está relacionada con escándalos, intrigas y protestas. Este evento influirá en las cotizaciones del petróleo de forma indirecta. Los precios del petróleo están expresados en dólares, por eso si Trump repite su preocupación por la fuerza excesiva del dólar, la moneda estadounidense perderá unos puntos, apoyando el crecimiento del petróleo Brent, que puede volver a nivel de 55.80 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par AUD/USD se está acercando a un nivel de resistencia bastante fuerte. Si tiene lugar la ruptura, pues, el activo podrá crecer aún más. Es de señalar que la moneda australiana seguía creciendo el jueves a pesar de la publicación de datos sobre el paro que creció un 0.1% (de un 5.8% a un 5.7%) y a pesar de la recuperación del USD. Estos factores son muy importantes, pero también hay que tener en cuenta la aceleración de inflación (ayer el instituto de Melbourne anunció que las previsiones inflacionistas estaban a nivel de un 4.3% en comparación con un 3.4% anterior) que favorece la consolidación del AUD, porque en este contexto el banco central del país no puede bajar la tasa de interés. 
También hoy China publicará sus informes económicos que pueden indicar que el crecimiento económico chino va estabilizándose o acelerándose. Donald Trump, a su vez, puede anunciar que China manipula el tipo de cambio de su moneda nacional. Además, el presidente electo puede expresar sus preocupaciones por la fuerza excesiva del dólar. Si se combinan dos factores, el par puede romper la marca de 0.7570, alcanzando el nivel de 0.7630, seguido por 0.7690. Si hay solamente un factor, el par se parará al alcanzar la marca de 0.7630.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (23 Ene 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 23 al 27 de enero

Mercado de valores*
En su discurso de investidura Donald Trump no dio ningunas señales que esperaba el mercado, por eso tenemos que esperar sus primeros decretos que van a definir la dinámica de los activos norteamericanos esta semana. El informe económico más interesante (sobre el PIB de EE.UU. en el cuarto trimestre de 2016) se publicará el viernes.
Si el presidente de EE.UU. acusa a China de manipulaciones con su moneda nacional, este hecho presionará los índices de EE.UU, ya que China controla el 18.8% de bonos soberanos estadounidenses. Si los EE.UU. presionan a China para trasladar la producción al territorio norteamericano, China tendrá que liquidar sus inversiones en bonos estadounidenses, lo que puede provocar la depreciación incontrolable del dólar, el colapso del mercado financiero y problemas de financiación del déficit presupuestario. 
En esta situación el S&P500 (ES) bien puede bajar hasta el nivel de 2227.25. Al mismo tiempo hay que tener en cuenta que es una oportunidad atractiva para abrir posiciones largas, sobre todo si Trump reafirma la confianza de inversores en que se realizarán las reformas fiscales y los proyectos infraestructurales. 

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Las oscilaciones del Brent (en el margen del intervalo de 53.60 – 57.00) son causadas por factores de naturaleza ambigua. Por una parte, el mercado espera que se encuentre el equilibrio de la oferta y demanda. Los acuerdos de reducción de la producción de petróleo firmados en diciembre por la OPEP y otros países petrolíferos y la demanda record de petróleo por parte de China favorecen la realización de este escenario. Además, los datos sobre el PIB de China en el cuarto trimestre de 2016 muestran que la economía del país creció el 6.8%, lo que me permite suponer que la demanda alta se mantendrá en el futuro.
Por otra parte, el director de la Agencia Internacional de Energía dijo que los productores estadounidenses del petróleo de esquisto aumentarían la producción sin falta, respondiendo así al crecimiento de precios. También cabe mencionar que Libia y Nigeria fueron liberados de la reducción obligatoria, mientras que Brasil y México no expresaron su decisión de firmar el acuerdo. Todo eso nos indica que el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio, por lo menos, puede ser duradero.
También este fin de semana se llevó a cabo la reunión del comité responsable de reducción de la producción del petróleo. Ya que se confirmó que la mayoría de los pises que firmaron el acuerdo cumple sus obligaciones, el Brent (BRN) empezó a crecer, teniendo como el objetivo el límite superior del intervalo establecido. 

*Mercado de divisas*
Las primeras decisiones de Donald Trump son el tema principal de la semana del 23 al 27 de enero en el mercado de divisas. Si Trump empieza a cumplir sus promesas electorales de construir el muro en la frontera estadounidense-mexicana y de luchar contra la migración ilegal, el peso mexicano será la victima de estas decisiones. El presidente norteamericano decía que México tendría que pagar por el muro. Además, Trump planeaba volver las plantas a Estados Unidos. La política monetaria dura del Banco de México y la estabilización económica en EE.UU. y las esperanzas del aumento de la tasa de interés por la FED favorecen al dólar. Por lo tanto, el par USD/MXN puede renovar los máximos, alcanzando el nivel de 23.00

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (24 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Cuando cambian de presidentes, el oro crece
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
A partir de mediados de diciembre el oro va creciendo a pesar de la política agresiva de la Reserva Federal. En general, si el regulador está dispuesto a aumentar la tasa de interés, los metales preciosos están bajo la presión. Quizá es porque el oro se considera como “el activo refugio” para los inversores. Pese al optimismo de gran escala en los mercados financieros causado por la victoria de Trump, tenemos que reconocer que el nuevo presidente es todo un misterio para los mercados. La incertidumbre de las perspectivas económicas de muchos socios comerciales estadounidenses puede en este caso estimular a los inversores a escapar en los activos seguros.
Además, según la estadística, desde 1970 el oro, por término medio, crece un 15% en el año de la investidura del nuevo presidente de EE.UU. Al mismo tiempo el índice S&P 500 caía 4 veces en los años de investidura del mismo periodo. El índice, como promedio, perdía un 0.9% de su valor. 
Tras el trimestre más difícil de últimos tres años el oro, según Libertex, ha podido crecer un 5%, consolidando sus posiciones por encima de 1200 dólares por la onza. Las cotizaciones del activo ahora dependen del proceso de paso al nuevo régimen presidencial en EE.UU. La euforia frecuentemente predomina en la agenda pública y económica, pero después nos encontramos con la cruda realidad. Esa incertidumbre favorece el crecimiento del oro que puede alcanzar la marca de 1240 en unos días. 

*Mercado de divisas*
La semana pasada la libra esterlina estaba bajo la presión después de la difusión de rumores, pero el activo recuperó sus posiciones cuando ya supimos los hechos. Esta semana pueden aparecer los incentivos adicionales para la moneda británica. 
En primer lugar, Theresa May, la primera ministra del Reino Unido, publicará la estrategia de desarrollo de la industria. Cinco sectores específicos estarán en el centro de esta estrategia. Este documento puede suavizar las preocupaciones por la versión dura del Brexit.
En segundo lugar, la Corte Suprema del Reino Unido este martes ha dictaminado que la primera ministra británica necesita la autorización previa del Parlamento para iniciar el proceso de desconexión del país con la Unión Europea. Esta decisión apoya a la libra esterlina, ya que esto reduce la posibilidad de los cambios drásticos en el futuro cercano. Por lo tanto, el par GBP/USD puede romper la resistencia alrededor de la marca de 1.25, abriendo la posibilidad de alcanzar 1.2570.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (25 Ene 2017)

*Brent y Euro – Crecimiento Moderado

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El martes el Brent logró crecer un poco, ya que va desvaneciendo el escepticismo sobre el cumplimiento de los acuerdos de la OPEP y otros productores del petróleo. Ya podemos observar tanto los comentarios agresivos de los representantes de los países productores del oro negro como la información técnica. El domingo se supo que ya quitaron 1.5 millones de barriles diarios del mercado (según el acuerdo, hay que eliminar 1.8 millones de barriles diarios excesivos). Este indicador parece ser bastante positivo para los productores, teniendo en cuenta que muchos ponían en duda la viabilidad del acuerdo. Además, todavía estamos en enero y los productores tienen tiempo para maniobrar. 
Sin embargo, no hay que descartar el factor de EE.UU. Según el Baker Hughes, el ritmo del crecimiento del número de taladros que funcionan en la actualidad fue mayor que en los últimos 14 meses. Si los datos del Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) y del Departamento de Energía indican que el volumen de las reservas comerciales está creciendo, tendrán lugar las liquidaciones del Brent con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 54.90 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par EUR/USD no pudo seguir avanzando a pesar de la publicación de los datos sólidos sobre la actividad comercial en la zona del euro. El índice PMI (Índice de gestores de compras) confirmó que en enero tuvo lugar la recuperación económica en Europa (si el índice supera la marca de 50, la economía está creciendo), es decir, que el BCE logró alcanzar sus objetivos en la esfera de estimulación económica. 
No obstante, el par EUR/USD creció nada más que unos puntos, renovando el máximo de 1.5 meses, y después empezó a perder sus posiciones. Esta tendencia es muy importante, porque el par no pudo seguir creciendo tras la publicación de los datos positivos. Es que el crecimiento, según Libertex, ya ha durado 20 días, y a lo mejor ya es la hora de corrección profunda. El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista bien puede ser la marca de 1.0690. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación._


----------



## Libertex (26 Ene 2017)

*Petróleo: Se puede entrar vendiendo, si el activo trata de acercarse a la marca de 57.00*
El petróleo pudo crecer ayer a pesar de la publicación de los datos del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. sobre las reservas comerciales. El volumen creció 2.84 millones de barriles frente a los 2.5 millones mencionados en la proyección. Esta información suele causar la depreciación del activo. Quizá estos datos sean erróneos, porque hay poca correlación entre el volumen de la producción y de las importaciones.

Sin embargo, no creo que el Brent crezca mucho. Hasta la fecha han sido eliminados 1.5 millones de barriles diarios del mercado en cumplimiento del acuerdo de la OPEP y otros productores del petróleo, pero mientras el cartel reduce, los EE.UU. aumentan. La producción estadounidense creció un 6% desde mediados de 2016, aunque todavía no ha superado los niveles máximos que se registraron en 2015. También, según Baker Hughes, se está aumentando el número de taladros.

Además, Trump dejó bien claro que iba a apoyar la industria petrolífera de EE.UU. Por eso varios analistas revisaron sus proyecciones sobre el ritmo de crecimiento de la producción estadounidense. Por eso creo que cada movimiento del activo hasta la marca de 57.00 dólares por el barril puede ser un punto atractivo para entrar con ventas.


*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (27 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Política económica de Trump apoya al Dow Jones y dólar

Mercado de valores*
El índice bursátil Dow Jones Industrial Average batió un récord más. Ayer, según Libertex, el índice se cerró por encima de la marca de 20000. Es la primera vez en la historia del comercio. Lo más interesante es que el índice nunca paraba tras alcanzar esta marca. El índice se cerró por encima de la marca 100 en 1906. Después en los años 80 y 90 el índice batió varios récords y seguía creciendo. Después de entrar en la zona de 5 dígitos el 29 de marzo de 1999, el índice continuó su crecimiento y alcanzó la marca de 20000 este año (es decir, recorrió el camino desde 10000 hasta 20000 en 18 años). Por lo tanto, no hay que esperar la corrección masiva, teniendo en cuenta las condiciones de economía de Trump (Trumponómica). El nuevo inquilino de la Casa Blanca ya firmó la orden ejecutiva para la construcción del muro en la frontera de Estados Unidos con México. Esta medida es beneficiosa para el sector industrial estadounidense y, por consecuente, para el Dow Jones. El índice, como mínimo, seguirá creciendo durante unos meses. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 20080.

*Mercado de divisas*
El jueves el par USD/JPY creció un 1.3%. En primer lugar, los inversores empezaron a creer en dólar, porque firmando el orden ejecutivo sobre el muro, Trump dejó bien claro que él pasaría de palabras a los hechos. En este contexto el apoyo a los productores nacionales, la aceleración de la actividad comercial y el aumento del número de plazos de empleo favorecen al dólar. En segundo lugar, factores técnicos también influyen en el par USD/JPY que perdió 500 puntos básicos desde el comienzo del mes. Ya es la hora de recuperar las pérdidas. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 115.30.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (28 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana del 30 de enero al 3 de febrero
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Esta semana el petróleo creció moderadamente, pero es muy temprano para constar que el activo va a consolidarse. Los precios de la marca Brent seguirán oscilando en el intervalo de 53.60 – 57.00 dólares por el barril. Los precios estarán condicionados a los mismos factores.
Por un lado, es la retórica de los representantes de la OPEP que tratan de persuadir a los inversores de que seguirán cumpliendo el acuerdo sobre la reducción. De momento el cartel reduce anticipadamente la producción.
Por otro, hay razones para pensar que el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio en el mercado se demora más. Libia, el país que está exento de participar en el acuerdo OPEP+, planifica aumentar la producción desde 715 mil hasta 1.25 millones de barriles diarios. En EE.UU. cada día más y más taladros empiezan a funcionar – su número ya ha superado los máximos de 15 meses – por eso, la producción norteamericana bien puede crecer. Además, Trump se pronunció a favor de la renovación de construcción de oleoductos Keystone XL y Dakota Access.
Por lo tanto, la mejor estrategia para el Brent es operar en rango. Si el petróleo se acerca a la marca de 57.00, hay que vender; si está a nivel de alrededor de 53.70, hay que comprar.

*Mercado de valores*
Esta semana los futuros de índices bursátiles norteamericanos superaron los máximos históricos. Las primeras ordenes de Trump confirman que el presidente parece estar dispuesto a cumplir sus promesas electorales. Por eso el riesgo volvió a ser una opción interesante para los inversores.
La semana que viene será llena de acontecimientos. La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. publicará su primera decisión de este año sobre la política monetaria. Los inversores no esperan el cambio de la tasa de interés después de esta reunión, pero las intervenciones verbales por parte de los representantes de la FED sí van a influir en el mercado. Los datos publicados el 27 de enero resultaron ser menos optimistas que las proyecciones: la economía estadounidense en el cuarto trimestre de 2016 creció nada más que un 1.9% (frente a un 2.2% pronosticado). 
Estos datos confirman que el dólar fuerte afecta negativamente las perspectivas económicas de Estados Unidos. Es decir, a pesar de que la inflación alcanzó la meta del 2%, la FED puede adoptar una actitud más suave que la del diciembre, apoyando de este modo los índices bursátiles de EE.UU. Lo mismo puede causar la publicación de los datos de empleo no agrícola de EE.UU., si las cifras están por debajo de las proyecciones.
En esta situación el S&P500 (ES) puede seguir creciendo. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 2300.00, seguida por 2350.00. Sin embargo, antes de abrir las posiciones de compra, hay que, por lo menos, esperar la corrección mínima.

*Mercado de divisas*
Esta semana la libra esterlina mostró su persistencia. Ahora hay menos incertidumbre respecto al procedimiento del Brexit, por eso la moneda británica se siente más cómoda. Si Theresa May y Donald Trump logran negociar el acuerdo comercial bilateral (es probable), habrá aún más positivo para la libra. 
La próxima semana tendrá lugar la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra. No hay que esperar que haya cambios en la política monetaria del país, porque no hay razones para estimular adicionalmente la economía. Según los datos preliminares, la economía del país creció un 2.2% en el cuarto trimestre de 2016. Además, el debilitamiento de la libra causó la aceleración de inflación. Por lo tanto, parece que el Banco Central no va a hacer comentarios excesivamente suaves. Esto apoyará la libra que seguirá creciendo.
La corrección que tuvo lugar el jueves y el viernes nos abre el camino para comprar. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista del par GBP/USD bien puede ser la marca de 1.2680. Si el par sigue creciendo tras superarla, la marca de 1.2730 parece real.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (31 Ene 2017)

*Libertex: La situación en mercados agrícolas*

La semana pasada los precios de cultivos disminuyeron. Según Libertex, la semana pasada en la bolsa de Chicago los precios de trigo con entrega en marzo bajaron un 0.4% hasta 426.5 dólares por bushel, las cotizaciones de maíz perdieron un 1.6%, retrocediendo hasta la marca de 363.5 dólares por el bushel, la soja cayó un 1.7% hasta 1048.75. Los cultivos empezaron la semana pasada tratando de crecer en el contexto de la depreciación del dólar, pero el martes pasado los precios de futuros bajaron abruptamente en la espera del superávit de cultivos. Los factores meteorológicos favorables y las reservas amplias de cereales presionaron los precios del petróleo. El fin de semana la presión se intensificó en el contexto de la celebración del Año Nuevo en China. La consolidación del dólar reforzó esta tendencia. La nueva actitud proteccionista de EE.UU. agrava la inestabilidad de precios.

La previsión de cosechas abundantes (el crecimiento de la oferta) estimuladas por factores meteorológicos favorables lleva a disminución de precios en el contexto de presencia de reservas amplias. Ya se ha formado capa de nieve suficiente para los cultivos de invierno, se ha mejorado la proyección meteorológica para Europa y Estados Unidos, Argentina se ha recuperado de la inundación, y Brasil está aumentando las exportaciones. 

Brasil rebajó el precio de soja después de la publicación de proyección optimista de cosecha (104 millones de toneladas). Por eso los compradores empezaron a importar de Brasil en vez de EE.UU. Las proyecciones del crecimiento de un 15% de exportaciones argentinas influyeron en el precio de trigo. A su vez, las proyecciones de exportaciones a China pueden ser revisadas a la baja si se confirma la subvención encubierta de los productores de arroz, trigo y maíz. El volumen de la ayuda puede legar hasta 100 millones de dólares. Se supo que la República de Sudáfrica había comprado 1.3 millones de toneladas del maíz modificado genéticamente en EE.UU. Esta noticia contuvo la caída del precio de este producto alimenticio. 

La primera semana laboral de Trump causó una turbulencia fuerte en mercados agrícolas. Los precios de soja fueron primeros en reaccionar a la orden ejecutiva de Trump de sacar al país del Acuerdo de Asociación Transpacífico (TPP). Después bajaron otros cultivos. EE.UU. exportan más de la mitad de soja en forma de grano y también exporta una gran cantidad de este cultivo en forma de carne y otros artículos que se producen con la utilización de soja. En general, EE.UU. es el mayor exportador global de maíz y el segundo exportador de soja y trigo en forma de granos. Por lo tanto, la salida de EE.UU. de acuerdos comerciales y la introducción de barreras comerciales afectarán negativamente las oportunidades de exportación del país y contendrán las presiones al alza de precios internos.

Se está aumentando la posibilidad de la guerra comercial entre China y EE.UU. Trump empezó a cumplir sus promesas electorales, revisando los contactos comerciales, limitando la migración y construyendo el muro fronterizo que separa EE.UU. de México. En este contexto el escenario de realización de amenazas a China por parte de Trump parece ser real. China es el mayor importador mundial de soja, uno de los primeros cinco importadores de maíz y el sexto importador de trigo. La introducción recíproca de aranceles hará daño a los productores estadounidenses. Según el Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU., en 2015 EE.UU. exportaron a China los productos agrícolas por valor de 20.2 mil millones de dólares (el valor de soja equivale a 10.5 mil millones de dólares). El deterioro de las relaciones entre México y China causado por la construcción del muro fronterizo y la posible introducción de aranceles del 20% a las importaciones norteamericanas influye en los precios de maíz. México, el mayor importador del maíz estadounidense, puede empezar a comprar en otros mercados o incluso reducir el consumo de este producto, teniendo en cuenta la depreciación del peso. Todo eso contendrá la oferta. 

Según mis estimaciones, el intervalo comercial de maíz se encuentra entre 345 y 370 dólares por bushel, de trigo – entre 395 y 435 dólares por bushel, y de soja – entre 1075 y 1010 dólares por el bushel.

Esta semana los precios seguirán oscilando en el marco de los intervalos mencionados, porque las vacaciones en China reducen la demanda. Sin embargo, si se restablece el dólar, pueden crecer los precios de trigo y maíz. A mediano plazo los precios de trigo y maíz han de recuperarse en 2017, porque el periodo largo de precios bajos sigue provocando la reducción de cosechas y la producción de los cultivos más rentables. Según los datos de Galtere, los precios de maíz son inferiores a los costos de producción y por eso han de crecer un 10-20% para que los productores puedan mantenerse en el umbral de la rentabilidad. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (1 Feb 2017)

*Libertex: El presidente estadounidense es el factor principal en el mercado 

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

_Trump provoca miedo, el oro crece_

Los pasos de Trump siguen siendo el tema principal del día. Sus acciones le dan miedo al mercado que trata de encontrar el refugio en los activos seguros. Los activos seguros son metales preciosos. Por eso es la hora de comprar el oro, porque se está acercando a la barrera de 1220, donde encontrará una fuerte resistencia. 
Es que el mercado no está sorprendido por lo que está haciendo Trump. Él está cumpliendo sus promesas electorales. Los inversores están reaccionando a la forma de hacerlo. Ahora sus medidas parecen poco eficaces. Actualmente el mercado está expresando el voto de no confianza al nuevo presidente. 
Es probable que durante esta semana todos los activos de riesgo junto con el dólar estadounidense estén bajo la presión, lo que será beneficioso para los metales preciosos y otros activos refugio. Por lo tanto, si el XAU/USD supera la marca de 1220, el objetivo posterior será 1243. 

*Mercado de divisas *

_La retórica de Trump ayuda al euro_

El par EUR/USD tuvo varios estímulos para crecer, pero no está claro si el par pueda seguir creciendo. Si analizamos los datos de Libertex, desde hace tiempo el par trata de superar el límite de 1.0770 y consolidarse por encima de 1.08. El martes se crearon las premisas para que haya la ruptura. 
Primero, la tasa de desempleo en Alemania, según la estadística recién publicada, se situó en el 5.9%, el nivel mínimo desde 1990. Además, la inflación en la zona del euro sigue acelerándose. Ya ha alcanzado el 1.8% frente al 1.6% pronosticado. Estos datos indican que la economía se está estabilizando. Por eso el BCE no va a tomar medidas para estimular la economía adicionalmente. Es decir, el euro seguirá creciendo.
Segundo, la demanda del euro vía el par EUR/GBP incentivó el par EUR/USD. El crecimiento del GBP/USD fue el factor primario de la consolidación del euro.
Tercero, Tump también ha contribuido al encarecemiento del euro. Su asesor Comercial Peter Navarro dijo que Alemania se beneficia del euro minusvalorado para explotar a los Estados Unidos. Es un factor muy fuerte que puede promover el euro. Sin embargo, recomendaría esperar la ruptura de la marca de 1.08 antes de comprar este par. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (2 Feb 2017)

*Libertex: El dólar sobrevalorado pierde el valor 

Mercado de bienes materias primas*
El miércoles el Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. confirmó que el volumen de las reservas comerciales había crecido, y, por consecuente, los precios del petróleo bajaron unos puntos, pero la caída no fue ni larga ni abrupta. La demanda del Brent ha recuperado en ausencia de otros factores de riesgo. También los productores de petróleo estimulan el encarecimiento de petróleo. Por ejemplo, Rusia anunció que recortó la producción en 120 mil barriles diarios en vez de 100 mil barriles pronosticados. 

Además, febrero se considera como el mes bastante positivo para la dinámica del crudo. En últimos quince años el petróleo caía solamente dos veces en febrero. Desde 2000 el precio crecía un 5% por término medio, y en los últimos 10 años – en un 4.1%. Habitualmente la tendencia alcista de la temporada dura hasta el febrero. 

*Mercado de divisas: México no le teme a Trump*

Por fin, el peso mexicano empezó a consolidarse frente al dólar después de que en enero la moneda mexicana había tocado fondo al bajar hasta la marca de 22.03.

También ha intervenido la corrección técnica, porque en últimos tres veces el par USD/MXN creció casi 10%. Más aún está involucrado Trump. Cuando las charlas sobre la construcción del muro fronterizo se convirtieron en las medidas concretas, empezó a funcionar el dicho famoso de los traders “comprar rumores, vender hechos.”

Analizando la dinámica de este par, hay que tener en cuenta que los resultados de la reunión del Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto (FOMC) de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. (la FED) hicieron que el mercado dudara en que la FED elevara la tasa en marzo. En general, después de esta reunión hay más probabilidades de que este año el regulador eleve la tasa nada más que dos veces. Además, el presidente estadounidense adoptó la actitud más agresiva hacia la fuerza de la moneda estadounidense y acusó los bancos centrales de diferentes países de crear amenazas para la economía de EE.UU., recurriendo a la manipulación del tipo de cambio de sus monedas nacionales. Todo esto compromete la posición del dólar, y ya causó la liquidación de esta moneda. Por eso el par USD/MXN regresó a la marca de alrededor de 20.70. El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista bien puede ser la marca de 20.50

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (3 Feb 2017)

*Libertex: El oro va a crecer*
En enero oro creció un 5%. Esta dinámica corresponde a las tendencias históricas. Si analizamos el periodo desde 2006, notamos que en enero el oro se depreciaba solamente en 2011 y 2013. En los demás años se registraba la tendencia alcista en este mes.
El principio de febrero también es bastante positivo para el oro. En general, hay muchas razones para suponer que la tendencia va a persistir.
La actitud hacia este metal precioso dependerá en gran medida de las decisiones de Donald Trump. Mientras tanto las ordenes firmadas aumentan el interés en activos seguros (el oro pertenece a esta categoría). El mercado espera que Trump lance reformas fiscales y grandes proyectos infraestructurales. Es probable que pronto el presidente empiec a cumplir esta parte de sus promesas electorales. En largo plazo esta política hará más provechosa la inversión en los metales preciosos. 
Primero, la reducción del impuesto sobre la renta y del impuesto sobre los beneficios no afectará inmediatamente a la recaudación de impuestos. Es el proyecto que dará primeros resultados dentro de 4-8 años (así fue durante la presidencia de Reagan). Segundo, la renovación de la infraestructura estadounidense requiere muchas inversiones. El gobierno utilizará los recursos fiscales, es decir, aumentará el déficit fiscal para realizar estos proyectos. Esto causará la aceleración de inflación y la depreciación del dólar. Como sabemos, el oro es el activo que se utiliza para la cobertura de riesgos inflacionistas. 
Sin embargo, hay que recordar que la política fiscal activa del presidente de EE.UU. puede provocar el endurecimiento de la política monetaria de la FED y, por consecuente, la apreciación del dólar que influye negativamente en la competitividad de la economía estadounidense. Esto contradice a los planes de Donald Trump y aumenta la incertidumbre en el mercado. Por eso, es muy probable que los inversores utilicen el oro como el activo seguro para mitigar los riesgos inflacionistas.
A propósito, Trump varias veces anunció que el dólar era demasiado fuerte y era dañino para la economía estadounidense. Él acusó a China y Japón de tener monedas demasiado baratas. Casi lo mismo dijo el asesor económico de Trump Peter Navarro. Él acusó a Alemania de minusvalorar el euro para obtener ventajas sobre EE.UU. Es poco probable que la administración de Trump se limite a estos comentarios. Es muy probable que sus funcionarios vuelvan a repetir las declaraciones parecidas. 
Todos estos factores en conjunto sugieren que el oro seguirá creciendo. El objetivo inmediato de la racha alcista es la marca de 1275.00. Si las tendencias mencionadas persisten y la FED no tiene prisa en aumentar la tasa de interés, el activo puede crecer aún más. El objetivo será la marca de 1307 dólares por la onza.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (6 Feb 2017)

Libertex: Pronóstico para la semana del 6 al 10 de febrero

Mercado de bienes y materias primas
El Brent no pudo romper el límite superior del intervalo de 53.70 – 57.25. Se confirmó que las partes del acuerdo “la OPEP+” están cumpliendo sus obligaciones, pero esta información apenas influyó en el mercado. Las perspectivas de nuevas sanciones de EE.UU contra Irán tampoco afectaron el mercado en gran medida.
Todo esto indica que el petróleo no está dispuesto a consolidarse en un intervalo superior al actual. Por eso cuando el Brent está a nivel de 57.25, hay que analizar si es posible vender a corto plazo. En particular, los datos sobre reservas comerciales de EE.UU., si se confirma el crecimiento del volumen, causarán la presión local adicional sobre el activo.
Puede haber un cambio de intervalo tras la publicación de datos de la Agencia Internacional de Energía sobre el equilibrio global de oferta y demanda. Si el informe confirma la reducción del desequilibrio, podremos esperar que los precios tengan como el objetivo la marca de 58.40 (el máximo de enero), seguida, en caso de ruptura, por 60 dólares el barril.

Mercado de valores
A principios de la semana pasada la incertidumbre provocada por la política de Donald Trump causó la depreciación de activos en el mercado de valores, pero el viernes los tres índices principales de EE.UU. volvieron a crecer. La estadística laboral demostró que habían sido creados 227 mil nuevos puestos de empleo (ante 175 mil pronosticados). Al mismo tiempo el ritmo de crecimiento de salarios se había desacelerado, por eso la FED no tendrá que apresurarse en endurecimiento de la política monetaria.
Desde el punto de vista de estadística macroeconómica, esta semana no parece muy interesante. El mercado seguirá observando los comentarios de los representantes de la FED, porque la última reunión no dejó claro cuándo el regulador planeaba aumentar la tasa.
Cada alusión a la demora en el aumento de la tasa será suficiente para que el índice S&P500 (ES) trate de superar la marca de 2300.00. Sin embargo, si Trump sigue con la política proteccionista, esta marca puede ser interesante para vender a corto plazo.

Mercado de divisas
Esta semana el Banco de Reservas de Australia anunciará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Según los datos de Libertex, desde el comienzo del año el par AUD/USD ha crecido un 7%. Esta cifra puede provocar el descontento del regulador. Además, cabe recordar que últimamente la estadística australiana no ha sido muy positiva. El número de permisos de construcción ha reducido. La inflación fue inferior a las estimaciones: un 0.4% frente a un 0.5% pronosticado.
Al mismo tiempo hay que tener en cuenta que actualmente Trump está hablando del daño que causa el dólar fuerte a la economía estadounidense. Esto puede provocar una oleada de declaraciones parecidas por parte de los líderes de diferentes países. Todo esto puede llevar al comienzo de guerras de divisas.
Por eso es posible que, por lo menos, haya intervenciones verbales del banco central australiano. Si hay alusiones a la reducción de la tasa o si se hace público el descontento con el tipo de cambio actual del AUD/USD, el par puede depreciarse. Sería interesante vender cuando el par este a nivel de 0.7700, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 0.7560.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (8 Feb 2017)

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas
Es la hora de vender el crudo*
Bajo las condiciones actuales el petróleo no puede seguir creciendo durante el periodo duradero. Cada comentario o crecimiento bastante largo causan la corrección abrupta. El Brent estaba creciendo durante cuatro días consecutivos, y no pudo entrar en la zona por encima de 57.50 dólares por el barril. A propósito este máximo no se ha renovado desde el 3 de enero.
Mientras tanto las reservas comerciales del petróleo en EE.UU crecieron en 6.5 millones de barriles diarios halcanzar 494.8 millones. Es decir, las reservas del petróleo en Estados Unidos van creciendo desde el comienzo de 2017. Este indicador ya está cerca del máximo de 80 años registrado en 2016.
Se puede observar esta dinámica tanto en crudo como en gasolina. Los volúmenes de reservas de gasolina crecieron en 3.2 millones de barriles hasta 257.1 millones. Es el crecimiento drástico. El crecimiento de las reservas es una señal peligrosa para los traders que apostaban por el crecimiento de precios y la reducción de la oferta. No descarto que el martes el Brent siga bajando, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 55.10 dólares por el barril.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

---------- Post added 08-feb-2017 at 06:22 ----------

*Esta semana en mercados agrícolas *
La semana pasada los precios de maíz crecieron, y los precios de trigo superaron los máximos de 5 meses en el contexto del debilitamiento del dólar y las exportaciones crecientes de EE.UU. Al mismo tiempo el precio de soja bajó, porque la demanda disminuyó durante los días feriados en Asia. Desde el 30 de enero hasta el 3 de febrero en la bolsa de Chicago los contratos del trigo entrega en marzo crecieron un 0.6% desde 426.5 hasta 429.0 dólares por el bushel, del maíz – un 0.2% desde 363.5 hasta 364.25 dólares por el bushel, y la soja retrocedió un 2.2 desde 1048.75 hasta 1025.75 dólares por el bushel.

En enero el trigo creció un 2.8% hasta 420 dólares por el bushel, el maíz – 2.4% hasta 359.25 dólares por el bushel y la soja – un 1.9% hasta 1024.0 dólares por el bushel.

En el mercado de cereales la semana pasada resultó ser bastante nerviosa. El lunes los precios de cereales tocaron fondo al bajar hasta los mínimos de enero, y después del periodo corto de estabilización, a partir del 1 de febrero volvieron a crecer. El trigo superó los máximos de 5 meses, el maíz estaba alrededor de niveles máximos de últimos meses. Tras la caída abrupta la soja también volvió a crecer.

El factor principal que presiona los precios de cereales es la política proteccionista de Donald Trump. EE.UU. es uno de los líderes en la producción y exportación de cereales y de productos de ganadería (esta industria es el principal consumidor de cereales), por eso las limitaciones recíprocas que pueden introducir varios países serán abrumadores para los agricultores.

A pesar de las fiestas de Año Nuevo (chino), China sigue influyendo en el mercado. Es obvio que la desaceleración de la actividad comercial en este país llevó a la reducción de compras de cereales en general y de soja en particular (China es el mayor importador de este producto). Sin embargo, las noticias sobre el aumento de las reservas chinas de maíz y de aceleración de la producción de cereales provocó los temores de reducción de la demanda. Cabe recordar que hace dos semanas surgieron rumores de que China subvencionaba de forma secreta a los productores de arroz, trigo y maíz. El volumen de estas subvenciones puede superar 100 millones de dólares.

La estadística sólida de exportaciones y cosechas de Ucrania y Rusia y las noticias sobre la superficie récord de cultivos en Rusia (en 2017 han de alcanzar 80.1 millones de hectáreas, es el máximo de 15 años) también presionaron el precio de cereales.

No obstante, la debilidad del dólar estadounidense es el factor que contribuye al cambio radical de la tendencia bajista en el mercado de cereales. En particular, la semana pasada el índice del dólar (el dólar ante principales divisas mundiales) bajó un 0.7%, alcanzando el mínimo de noviembre de 2016. Esta caída apoya la mayoría de bienes y materias primas: incluso las exportaciones estadounidenses vuelven a ser competitivas. A su vez, el dólar está bajo la presión de la política monetaria y crediticia cautelosa de la FED. También está claro que una pausa en el aumento de la tasa es beneficiosa para los agricultores que antes podían gozar del dinero barato durante el periodo de tasas bajas. 

La estadística de exportaciones de cereales de EE.UU. contribuyó al optimismo en los mercados financieros. La entrega semanal de varios artículos de exportación superó los máximos que no se habían registrado desde 2013. Los datos sobre la producción de bioetanol y de biodiesel (son dos tipos principales de agrocombustible producido de cereales) inspiraron a los inversores. Según los datos de la Agencia Internacional de Energía, la producción de biodiesel está a nivel de máximos históricos, y la soja constituye un 53% de todas materias primas utilizadas.

Para terminar, hay que analizar el factor de tiempo. Las lluvias contienen la recogida de cosecha en Brasil (la recogida de soja normalmente comienza en enero) y en Argentina. Por eso los consumidores vuelven a comprar en EE.UU., beneficiándose del dólar débil. Sin embargo, este tiempo es beneficioso para la siembra. Al mismo tiempo África sigue sufriendo de las plagas. Ya se han echado a perder las superficies enormes de maíz. Hay amenazas para la República de Sudáfrica. La situación es crítica, por eso la ONU organizará la reunión urgente dedicada al análisis de este problema.

Según las estimaciones, el debilitamiento del dólar ha de llevar a la apreciación de cereales. El fin de días feriados en China va a revivir el mercado, pero hay que tener en cuenta que estamos a pretemporada y por eso hay incertidumbre en lo que se refiere al volumen de cosechas. También constituye el riesgo la política de Trump. El presidente quiere revisar los acuerdos actuales. La revisión del TLCAN puede cambiar la estructura de exportaciones e importaciones de Canadá y México, causando el superávit que llevará a la depreciación de bienes en el mercado de cereales.

Esta semana el intervalo comercial para el maíz es 350-380 dólares por el bushel, para el trigo – 410-450 dólares por el bushel, y para soja - 1010-1080 dólares por el bushel. La dinámica de precios dependerá de datos de exportaciones de cereales del Departamento de Agricultura de los Estados Unidos y del informe mensual de WASDE (World Agricultural Supply and Demand Estimates Report).

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (9 Feb 2017)

*Petróleo: Los EE.UU. aumentan las importaciones*
El 9 de febrero los precios de las marcas estándares del petróleo están en el terreno alcista a pesar de un crecimiento sin precedentes de las reservas estadounidenses que tuvo lugar la semana pasada. Los participantes en el mercado reaccionaron de una manera positiva a los comentarios de Goldman Sachs.

Según los datos de la plataforma comercial Libertex, los contratos de la marca europea del petróleo Brent, entrega en abril, a las 8 de la mañana (GMT) crecieron un 0.6% hasta 55.49 dólares por el barril. Al mismo tiempo la marca estándar norteamericana WTI en la bolsa de Nueva York se apreció un 0.7% hasta 52.70 dólares por el barril. Ayer ambas marcas se depreciaron más o menos un 2.2%.
La Agencia de Información Energética de EE.UU. señaló que el volumen de las reservas comerciales estadounidenses en los depósitos subterráneos creció 13.8 millones de barriles diarios. Es el segundo aumento más intensivo en la historia. 

El analítico de Goldman Sachs Damien Courvalin en sus comentarios para Bloomber dijo que el banco de inversión no había alterado sus proyecciones para el mercado de petróleo a pesar del aumento de las reservas comerciales estadounidenses. Goldman Sachs sigue esperando que a finales de año el superávit se transforme en el déficit.

El informe del Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) publicado el martes dejó bien claro que los datos sobre las reservas iban a ser negativas para el activo. Sin embargo, si analizamos en más detalle los datos de la Agencia de información energética, nos damos cuenta de que las reservas aumentaron debido al crecimiento del volumen de las importaciones de EE.UU. que habían alcanzado el máximo de 4 semanas. Esta información indica que a lo mejor los compradores del petróleo en EE.UU. tratan de rellenar las reservas petrolíferas, respondiendo a las expectativas de la apreciación de este recurso. En general, podemos considerar esto como una señal positiva para el crecimiento de precios. 

Supongo que todavía no hay razones para que las cotizaciones del Brent caigan por debajo de 53 dólares por el barril y que cada caída de precios por debajo de 55 dólares es una oportunidad para abrir las posiciones largas.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (10 Feb 2017)

*Trump debilitó el oro y el euro
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Trump les está sorprendiendo a los mercados y causando preocupaciones entre inversores. Sus palabras duras señalan que el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía global puede estar bajo la amenaza. Esto hizo crecer el oro.
Sin embargo, parece que es la hora de dar un giro a nuestras posiciones y vender este metal precioso. Hay dos razones para hacerlo.
Primero, la razón técnica. El activo está alrededor de la marca de 1240 dólares por la onza, es la zona de resistencia fuerte. En 2014 y en 2015 la depreciación empezó cuando el activo se había acercado a esta marca, por eso no hay que descartar que esta vez no será nada fácil superar esta barrera.
Segundo, la razón política. El jueves Trump dijo que tenía una sorpresa agradable para los mercados, dando alusiones a la disminución de regulación en el sector corporativo y a la reducción de los impuestos. Es tanto una señal positiva para la economía estadounidense como un estímulo para abandonar los activos refugios y empezar a trabajar con los activos de mayor riesgo.
El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista de XAU/USD bien puede ser la marca de 1222 dólares por la onza.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY creció drásticamente después de que Trump había dicho que dentro de 2-3 semanas el mercado recibiría una información fenomenal sobre los impuestos. Ahora es difícil comprender lo que quiere decir el presidente. Es probable que esto tiene algo que ver con la repatriación fiscal y con la reducción de las regulaciones.
Esta política puede estimular la actividad industrial, acelerar la creación de puestos de empleo y crear condiciones para el aumento de la tasa de la FED. En general, si se aumenta la tasa de interés, la moneda nacional se aprecia.
El dólar ya reaccionó a esta intervención verbal. El par USD/JPY alcanzó ayer la marca de 113.29, y puede seguir creciendo, porque las medidas se llevarán a cabo dentro de dos semanas. Durante este periodo la moneda norteamericana podrá gozar de la demanda más alta. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 113.90.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (13 Feb 2017)

*PRONÓSTICO PARA LA SEMANA DEL 13 AL 17 DE FEBRERO

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

_El Brent se queda en el intervalo 53.70 – 57.25_

La dinámica del petróleo de la marca Brent parece ser ambigua. El activo ya compensó por la caída del principio de la semana pasada. Este producto sigue oscilando en el intervalo de 53.70 al 57.25 dólares por el barril. El plano informativo sigue siendo contradictorio.
Por una parte, las partes signatarias del acuerdo entre la OPEP y el resto de productores del petróleo reportan la reducción de la producción. Según la estadística, ya se cumple un 90% de las cuotas acordadas. Al mismo tiempo China aumenta las importaciones del oro negro. En enero las importaciones chinas crecieron un 27.5% en cifras anualizadas. Esta información favorece la apreciación del Brent.
Por otra parte, el número de taladros petroleros en operación en EE.UU. está creciendo, por eso la producción tiene potencial de crecimiento. También se está aumentando la producción en los países miembros de la OPEP, que no forman parte del acuerdo. Libia aumentó la producción en 190 mil barriles. Este factor en conjunto con la demanda insuficiente puede causar la demora en el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio en el mercado de petróleo.
Por lo tanto, no hay razones para suponer que el Brent vaya a cambiar el intervalo comercial. El cambio es poco probable, incluso si el lunes la estadística oficial de la OPEP sobre el cumplimiento del acuerdo es positiva. Todo el optimismo ya está incluido en el precio. La estrategia de la compraventa en el intervalo sigue siendo actual: vender alto (a nivel de 57.25), comprar bajo (a nivel de 54.00 – 53.70).

*Mercado de valores*

_Compramos los índices estadounidenses_

No es de sorprender que los índices bursátiles de EE.UU. marcan nuevos récords, porque hace poco Donald Trump anunció que iba a dar una información “fenomenal” sobre los impuestos dentro de 2-3 semanas. Los mercados estaban esperándola desde hace mucho. Las expectativas de las desgravaciones fiscales apoyan a los benchmarks después de la victoria de Trump.
Faltan dos semanas antes del posible momento de decepción, que tendrá lugar si el programa de desgravaciones fiscales está por debajo de las expectativas. Esto significa que el Dow Jones y el S&P 500 todavía tienen 10 días para marcar nuevos récords. 
Aun así, los precios actuales son muy altas para comprar. Sin embargo, la próxima semana la publicación de la estadística estadounidense puede causar la corrección a corto plazo. Si los índices de precios al consumo y de ventas al por menor crecen y si Janet Yellen confirma tres aumentos de la tasa de interés, la demanda puede disminuir temporalmente. Tendremos un punto interesante para abrir las posiciones comprando, si la corrección lleva el Dow Jones a nivel de 20000.

*Mercado de divisas *

_La libra esterlina está bajo la presión_

El Reino Unido publicará la estadística del mercado laboral, el índice de precios al consumo y el informe sobre las ventas al por menor. Últimamente la estadística británica es positiva. Si los datos económicos son bastante sólidos, tendrá lugar la corrección a corto plazo del par GBP/USD que llegará a nivel de 1.2540. Este punto ha de considerarse como la oportunidad para vender.
Es que en el transcurso de la última reunión el Banco de Inglaterra dejó bien claro que la libra barata le convenía y que el regulador no tenía planes de endurecer la política monetaria. Además, hay que tomar en consideración las expectativas positivas para el tipo de cambio del dólar que surgieron después de que Trump anunció sus planes de presentar las desgravaciones fiscales. El primer factor presiona a la moneda británica, el segundo apoyará al dólar durante dos semanas. 
Si la estadística que se publicará en Estados Unidos es sólida y Janet Yellen confirma los planes de aumentar la tasa tres veces en 2017, el par GBP/USD puede retroceder a nivel de 1.2345.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital._

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope


----------



## Libertex (14 Feb 2017)

*La desaceleración en India causó la depreciación del Brent

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El petróleo empezó a perder sus posiciones. Arabia Saudita redujo la producción más de lo prometido, pero, según los datos de Libertex, el Brent retrocedió hasta 55.65 dólares por el barril. Aunque el acuerdo entre la OPEP y el resto de productores de petróleo se está cumpliendo en 90%, hay varios problemas.
Sí, la oferta está bajando, pero la demanda se está disminuyendo también. India está desacelerándose económicamente muy rápido. La tasa de desaceleración es la máxima de 13 años. La demanda india de diésel bajó un 7.8% en enero. Hay que tener en cuenta que el diésel constituye 40% del combustible utilizado en el país. 
La reducción de la demanda se debe a la introducción de los nuevos billetes bancarios. Esto tiene que desacelerar la economía, porque la reforma fue mal preparada y mal realizada. Los datos del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. sobre el volumen de las reservas comerciales en depósitos subterráneos pueden estimular la liquidación del activo. Si se confirma el aumento de las reservas, el Brent puede retroceder hasta 55 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
El martes puede aparecer un nuevo estímulo para el crecimiento del par GBP/USD. El par superó la marca de 1.2420 y siguió creciendo a pesar de la consolidación del dólar, causada por las alusiones de Trump a la publicación de la información “fenomenal” sobre los impuestos dentro de 2 semanas. Es muy probable que se publique la información sobre las desgravaciones fiscales y sobre la (de)regulación en el sector corporativo.
Sin embargo, la libra está creciendo debido a la ausencia de las noticias negativas y a la comprensión de que la inflación se acelerará en el contexto de la devaluación de la moneda nacional.
A propósito, hoy el tema de inflación es principal. El Reino Unido publica el índice de precios al por menor y los datos de la inflación de precios industriales y de consumo. Los tres indicadores van a indicar cuál es la tendencia. Si las cifras superan las proyecciones, el par GBP/USD bien puede consolidarse por encima de 1.26.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (15 Feb 2017)

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

_El oro puede perder 20 dólares más_

Puede tener lugar una nueva oleada de liquidaciones del oro. La vez pasada Donald Trump hizo que el oro bajara 20 dólares. Según Libertex, XAU/USD encontró apoyo a nivel de 1222 dólares por la onza, y no podía seguir cayendo. Sin embargo, Janet Yellen puede dar un estímulo para la venta siguiente de este metal precioso.
Cabe recordar que el oro es el activo refugio que crece durante los periodos de la incertidumbre y de preocupaciones por el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía global. Cuando aparece el optimismo en el mercado, todos tratan de salir de este “refugio.”
Sra. Yellen confirmó ayer que no tenía dudas sobre la capacidad económica de Estados Unidos, subrayando que tanto el mercado laboral como la inflación estaban actuando como lo esperaba el Comité Federal de Mercados Abiertos. Además, ella dijo que no valía la pena demorar demasiado el aumento de la tasa de interés. Es un buen estímulo para la consolidación del dólar. Cuando el dólar crece, el oro expresado en esta moneda cae. El objetivo inmediato del XAU/USD en la racha bajista bien puede ser la marca de 1206 dólares por la onza.

*Mercado de divisas*
_
Janet Yellen empujó el dólar_

El par USD/JPY está creciendo. Ya superó la marca de 114.00 y puede seguir apreciándose. La apreciación fue causada por las palabras de Sra. Yellen. 

Su declaración fue suficiente para que los inversores se aseguraran de que este año habría como mínimo dos aumentos de la tasa de interés. Ya están incluyendo en el precio el aumento de junio y de febrero. También comentó que los indicadores económicos correspondían a los planes de la FED. En general, el mercado esperaba menos agresión en sus palabras, más incertidumbre y comentarios ambiguos. En lugar de esto, el mercado obtuvo señales claras de la disposición de la FED a endurecer la política monetaria.
Esto significa que el dólar será más y más atractivo. Por eso el par USD/JPY puede regresar a nivel de 114.80.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (17 Feb 2017)

*La OPEP de nuevo estimula el Brent, el par AUD/USD trata de superar la barrera de 0.77

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Las oscilaciones del Brent son más o menos moderadas ahora, pero no hay que descartar que hoy observaremos la ruptura alcista. Según Libertex, hace poco el Brent superó la marca de 56.00 y obtuvo un estímulo fundamental adicional para seguir creciendo.
Según Reuters, la OPEP puede prorrogar el acuerdo y limitar aún más el volumen de la producción en la reunión del mayo, si la oferta del petróleo sigue siendo excesiva. Además, dicen que el acuerdo con los productores que no forman parte de la OPEP también puede ser prorrogado, ya que todos los productores principales están dispuestos a seguir colaborando.
Claro que todavía es muy temprano para analizar el impacto de la reunión que tendrá lugar dentro de 3 meses, pero en el contexto de la ausencia de eventos económicos y del petróleo que no reacciona aun a la publicación de los datos del Departamento de Energía sobre el volumen de reservas comerciales en depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses esta reunión puede ser un motor necesario de crecimiento. Esta tendencia empieza a ser más obvia, porque el dólar débil apoya al petróleo expresado en esta moneda. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista puede ser la marca de 56.50 dólares por el barril.

Mercado de divisas[/b]
Es el momento decisivo para el par AUD/USD. Hace una semana la consolidación por encima de la marca de 0.77 parecía poco probable. También esperábamos un giro de 180 grados y la consecuente caída abrupta, porque había varias preocupaciones por la economía australiana. Mucho ha cambiado desde aquel momento. Ya han sido publicados muchos informes económicos positivos, y el par se ha acercado a la marca que ha tratado de superar tres veces en últimos 10 meses.
Pues, el informe del mercado laboral de anteayer fue positivo. Se aumentó en 13.5 mil (ante 10 mil pronosticados) el número de puestos de empleo. El paro se redujo hasta 5.7% (la proyección fue 5.8%). Si consideramos que el estado del mercado laboral es una señal de la salud macroeconómica del país, podemos suponer que los informes que se publicarán en el futuro serán positivos.
Los datos de la actividad comercial también son positivos. El indicador de confianza creció desde 6 hasta 10 puntos. La evaluación de las condiciones actuales alcanzó la marca de 16 – es el máximo que no se había registrado desde 2007. Todo esto señala que las empresas son optimistas sobre el futuro cercano. 
Por lo tanto, se puede constar que el AUD/USD tiene el último test por delante. Si esta vez el par supera la marca de 0.7740, será bien difícil pararla. El objetivo inmediato en este caso será la marca de 0.78.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación. _


----------



## Libertex (20 Feb 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 20 al 24 de febrero

Mercado de bienes y materias primas 

El Brent tiene como objetivo el nivel de 54.00*

El fin de la semana pasada el Brent estaba cayendo. No había suficientes razones para que el mercado empuje las cotizaciones arriba. Más aún, los rumores que aparecieron en los medios de comunicación sobre la disposición de la OPEP de prorrogar el acuerdo sobre limitación de la producción no lograron influir en el mercado. 
No es sorprendente, porque actualmente hay varias razones para suponer que la búsqueda del equilibrio de oferta y demanda en el mercado global puede demorarse. El volumen de las reservas comerciales de petróleo y gasolina en EE.UU. está creciendo. Es una señal clara de que la oferta en este país es superior a la demanda. Esta tendencia puede persistir, porque el número de taladros petroleros en función está creciendo. También hay que tener en cuenta que la producción en varios países que no forman parte de la OPEP está aumentándose.
Por lo tanto, no hay suficientes razones para esperar que el Brent (BRN) cambie el intervalo comercial. Además, si los informes del Instituto Americano del Petróleo y de la Agencia Internacional de Energía siguen señalando el crecimiento de las reservas estadounidenses, la presión sobre el activo puede subir. Todo eso puede llevar el activo al límite inferior del intervalo de 53.70 – 57.25.

*Mercado de valores

La caída de DAX30 ofrece buenas oportunidades para comprar *

El crecimiento del índice bursátil alemán DAX 30 (FDAX) se debe al optimismo generado por las esperanzas de los estímulos fiscales anunciados por Donald Trump. Según Libertex, el índice alemán trató de superar la fuerte resistencia a nivel de 11800 – 11900 dos veces, pero no pudo hacerlo. Sin embargo, la caída actual puede ser muy atractiva para comprar. 
Los últimos comentarios del Banco Central Europeo y el acta de la última reunión de esta institución dejaron bien claro que el regulador no estaba considerando la posibilidad de terminar la estimulación económica antes de lo previsto. Además, los representantes del BCE señalaron que la economía podría encontrar dificultades en el futuro cercano. Por consiguiente, el regulador preserva el margen de maniobra para poder realizar la expansión cuantitativa adicional.
Si los índices de la actividad comercial en los sectores comercial y de servicios en Alemania y en la zona del euro son inferiores a las proyecciones, la política del BCE tendrá más razones para ser aún más suave. En conjunto con el euro que está siguiendo su camino descendiente, la actitud del BCE apoyará al FDAX. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista será la marca de 11900.0, seguida por 12060.0 en caso de ruptura. 

*Mercado de divisas 

El par USD/JPY está a nivel interesante para comprar*

La semana pasada el dólar sorprendió a todos, porque no creció mucho a pesar de que había varias razones para la apreciación de esta moneda. Es que hay preocupaciones por el daño que puede hacer a la economía estadounidense la moneda nacional cara.
No habrá muchos informes económicos estadounidenses esta semana. Sin embargo, el dólar puede consolidarse ante el yen, especialmente si en el acta de la próxima reunión de la FED observamos la actitud más agresiva. El mercado recordará que los datos de ventas al por menor son inferiores a las proyecciones, que la inflación crece más rápido de lo esperado y que Janet Yellen considera innecesario posponer el aumento de la tasa.
Además, ya habrán pasado dos semanas después de que Trump anunció las noticias fenomenales sobre la política fiscal. El presidente prometió presentar su plan dentro de 2-3 semanas, por eso su publicación es probable ahora. Si el plan satisface las expectativas del mercado, el USD/JPY obtendrá un estímulo adicional. Por lo tanto, el par puede regresar bastante rápido a nivel de 114.50.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación. _


----------



## Libertex (21 Feb 2017)

*La posible salida del petróleo del intervalo comercial establecido y la debilitación del euro

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Según Libertex, el Brent por fin pudo romper la resistencia alrededor de la marca de 56.00 dólares por el barril y llegó a nivel semanal máximo de 56.65. Las noticias sobre el aumento de las posiciones petroleras por parte de fondos de alto riesgo apoyaron el activo. Según los datos de la Comisión de Comercio de Futuros de Mercancías (CTFC por sus siglas en inglés) sobre las transacciones que se realizaron en la primera quincena de noviembre, el número de posiciones largas abiertas creció 8.6%, marcando un nuevo récord. El comportamiento de la OPEP es la causa principal de esta dinámica: los miembros de esta organización reducen la producción más rápido de lo que esperaban muchos inversores.
En los próximos días los datos sobre las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos de EE.UU. serán el centro de atención. El martes será publicado el informe del Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API por sus siglas en inglés), el miércoles – del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. Si el volumen de las reservas disminuye, será posible la ruptura de la marca de 56.60 dólares por el barril. El objetivo para el Brent será la marca de 57.20 dólares por el barril. 

*Mercado de divisas*
El par EUR/USD, a pesar de la resistencia, va depreciándose poco a poco. Y Marine Le Pen ha desempeñado un papel protagonista en esta dinámica. Las nuevas encuestas muestran que la líder de la oposición francesa va poniéndose más popular.
Según OpinionWay, en la primera vuelta electoral Marine Le Pen obtendría hasta un 27% de votos (más 1%). Fillon y Macron obtendrían 20% (sin cambios en relación con los resultados anteriores). En la segunda vuelta se supone que Macron debe ganar obteniendo 58% de votos ante 42% de Marine Le Pen. La popularidad creciente de la opositora crea amenazas para la estabilidad y las posiciones de la zona de euro en general y para esta moneda en particular.
Mientras tanto los datos económicos confirman la debilidad de la zona de euro: el índice de la actividad comercial de Alemania disminuyó, las proyecciones del PIB en el cuarto trimestre han sido revisadas (ahora son más moderadas), la producción industrial en la zona de euro cayó. Parece que el efecto positivo del euro barata va desapareciéndose. En estas condiciones la terminación del programa de estimulación del BCE es inconcebible, por eso la liquidación del euro es muy probable.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, el viernes el par EUR/USD no pudo romper la resistencia alrededor de nivel de 1.07, lo que indica la falta del apoyo. Esta semana hay que tomar en consideración los datos sobre la actividad comercial del PMI, la investigación del IFO y el índice de precios al consumo. Si las cifras son mediocres, se acelerarán las liquidaciones del EUR/USD con el objetivo inmediato a nivel de 1.0550.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (22 Feb 2017)

*El Brent puede superar la marca de 58, el yen tiene que retroceder

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent creció drásticamente ayer y, según Libertex, alcanzó la marca de 57.36 dólares por el barril, el nivel que no se había registrado desde comienzos de febrero. Es que ya empezamos a observar los efectos de las intervenciones verbales. Por ejemplo, ayer por la mañana el Ministro de Energía de Rusia dijo que los productores reducían más de lo acordado. 
Después intervino el secretario general de la OPEP Sr. Burkindo que destacó que planeaba prorrogar el acuerdo con los países que no forman parte de su organización. Él cree que el precio del petróleo todavía no ha alcanzado el equilibrio y que falta mucho trabajo para lograrlo. Su intención de “trabajar con los precios” fue suficiente para alentar a los inversores y causar la apreciación del activo.
El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 58.00 dólares por el barril. Será difícil alcanzarla, pero este nivel es real. Es que hoy en Viena tendrán lugar las negociaciones sobre el cumplimiento del acuerdo. No descartamos la publicación de muchos comentarios optimistas que pueden favorecer la apreciación del activo.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY de nuevo está creciendo debido a la actitud de los reguladores de Japón y de EE.UU. Ayer por la mañana el jefe del Banco de Japón dejó bien claro que el endurecimiento de la política fiscal era imposible, El Banco Central todavía no ha alcanzado su meta inflacionista, por eso la política suave parece ser lógica. Al mismo tiempo el aumento de las tasas sería prematuro.
En lo que se refiere a EE.UU., hay que tomar en consideración las palabras de Janet Yellen que se pronunció a favor del endurecimiento económico e indicó que la economía estadounidense era bastante fuerte. Su intervención aumentó la posibilidad del elevo de la tasa de interés. La probabilidad de este escenario en el marzo es de 20%, pero las reuniones del julio y del diciembre han de producir el endurecimiento de la política económica. Además, los informes económicos estadounidenses indican que la inflación está acelerándose y que se están creando los nuevos puestos de empleo.
En estas condiciones el par USD/JPY se ve obligado a seguir moviendo al alza con el objetivo inmediato a nivel de 114.20. La resistencia fuerte técnica se encontrará solamente a nivel de 114.80.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación. _


----------



## Libertex (23 Feb 2017)

*La caída de la libra no será duradera. El euro barato favorece al DAX.

Mercado de divisas*
El par GBP/USD perdió ayer 60 puntos básicos en 3 horas. No es sorprendente, porque el PIB británico en el cuarto trimestre alcanzó 2.0% tras la revisión (antes era de 2.2%). Las inversiones comerciales bajaron 1.0% ante las proyecciones del crecimiento de 0.1%. La intención de consolidarse por encima de 1.25 no fue eficaz, por eso la bajada se aceleró.
Sin embargo, es poco probable que la liquidación de la libra sea duradera. La corrección actual es una oportunidad perfecta para entrar con compras. Primero, si analizamos el comportamiento del par utilizando Libertex o cualquiera otra plataforma visual, nos damos cuenta de que apareció un fuerte apoyo técnico alrededor de la marca de 1.2440 y el par ya empezó a recuperar sus posiciones. Segundo, hay pruebas de que Brexit no es demasiado dañino para el negocio en el país. Los informes del banco LLoyds fueron positivos, y sus representantes dijeron que los resultados del referendo no influyeron en la compañía y que el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía británica seguía siendo bastante positivo.
El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista será la marca de 1.2490.

*Mercado de valores*
Mientras el par EUR/USD está depreciándose, el índice bursátil alemán DAX (FDAX) está ganando el terreno. Este mes el índice creció 3.5%. 
La economía está orientada a la exportación. La depreciación de la moneda europea es una nueva oportunidad para los exportadores alemanes en el mercado global. El potencial del crecimiento de la ganancia del sector corporativo está incluido en la dinámica del DAX. 
Teniendo en cuenta la preocupación del mercado por la popularidad de Marine Le Pen, el euro puede seguir perdiendo el valor. Todo esto favorece al DAX, que tendrá como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 12150. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación. _


----------



## Libertex (24 Feb 2017)

*Petróleo tratará de volver a crecer. Trump desilusiona a todos. El dólar sigue siendo fuerte.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Las principales marcas del petróleo tratan de renovar el crecimiento que comenzó el 21 de febrero cuando el secretario general de la OPEP Sr. Barkindo dijo que la prorrogación del acuerdo entre la OPEP y el resto de productores era posible.
Este acuerdo eliminó 2 millones de barriles diarios del mercado. Según las estimaciones de la Agencia de Información Energética de EE.UU., el déficit de la oferta puede aparecer para fin de marzo. Los productores del petróleo de esquistos todavía no han logrado compensar por la oferta reducida. Se estima que en 2017 los productores norteamericanos añadirán 500 mil barriles diarios al volumen de la oferta global. La demanda global crecerá 1.3 millones de barriles diarios.
Si el Brent supera la marca de 57.60, el activo puede empezar a formar la tendencia alcista que le llevará hasta 60 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de valores*
Donald Trump desilusionó a los inversores, porque no se había aclarado ni un detalle durante su reunión con los negociantes que se llevó a cabo el 23 de febrero. Además, el secretario del tesoro de EE.UU. Steven Mnuchin causó la preocupación entre los inversores destacando que este año las exenciones no tendrían efecto pronunciado sobre la economía . Después de esto los índices se encontraron bajo la presión. Según Libertex, el Dow bajó un 0.7%, Russel 2000 – un 1.5%.
No obstante, los inversores esperaban que las exenciones fiscales apoyarán la economía estadounidense solamente a largo plazo, por eso la liquidación de las acciones se paró muy rápido. La intervención de Trump en el Congreso será el centro de atención la semana que viene, por eso el mercado de valores se pondrá en el modo de espera. Es posible beneficiarse de la caída de cotizaciones comprando el Dow Jones cuando este a nivel de 20750 (el promedio de 50 horas).

*Mercado de divisas*
El dólar está bajo la presión moderada después de la publicación del protocolo de la última reunión del Comité de Mercado Abierto de la FED. El índice del dólar USDX en varios momentos bajaba hasta 101.200 desde 101.400. Los inversores comprendieron que el regulador no estaba preocupado por el nivel de inflación actual y tenía intenciones de seguir aumentado la tasa. 
La probabilidad del elevo de la tasa en la reunión del marzo es de 36%, en el mayo – de 62%. La semana pasada varios representantes de la FED insinuaban que no había que descartar la posibilidad del aumento de la tasa en marzo. Esta intervención fortaleció el dólar. Ahora tiene lugar la corrección. 
Sin embargo, la FED continua el ciclo del endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia mientras que bancos centrales de otros países asumen la actitud neutral o tienen planes de suavizarla. Por lo tanto, el dólar seguirá siendo fuerte y tras la corrección moderada será interesante para comprar. Se puede buscar las posiciones largas si, por ejemplo, el par USD/JPY prueba el nivel de 112.70.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (27 Feb 2017)

*¿Seguirá creciendo el oro?*
Según Libertex, en últimos dos días el oro logró superar la marca de 1244 dólares, pero el crecimiento fue flojo. Esta semana la dinámica del dólar y del oro dependerá del tono y del contenido de la intervención de Donald Trump en el Congreso. También las intervenciones de los representantes de la FED tendrán impacto.
El miércoles a las 2:00 de la madrugada GMT Donald Trump dará su primer discurso en el Congreso. Las posibles exenciones fiscales serán el centro de atención. Todo el mundo está esperando la publicación de detalles de este plan desde el comienzo de marzo.
Si de nuevo no hay ni palabras concretas ni alusiones, el dólar se depreciará mientras que el oro (XAU/USD) superará la marca de 1260. En caso contrario el oro puede retroceder hasta 1240-1245 dólares, el intervalo comercial anterior.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (28 Feb 2017)

*Compramos el S&P500 cuando retrocede. El petróleo no tiene suficientes razones para crecer.
Mercado de valores*
Los datos sobre la demanda de pedidos de bienes de largo uso fueron bastante positivos. El indicador creció 1.8% ante 1.7% pronosticado. La economía estadounidense se siente bastante cómoda. Es decir, que la FED puede subir la tasa antes de lo que se preveía. 
Por eso hay que prestar atención a los comentarios de los representantes de la FED. Cada alusión al endurecimiento de la política monetaria durante las próximas reuniones presionará los índices norteamericanos a corto plazo.
Sin embargo, el mercado está esperando las reformas fiscales de Trump, y el mercado de valores es bastante positivo ahora. La corrección de S&P500 (ES) hasta el nivel de 2336.25 puede ser considerada como una buena oportunidad para entrar comprando.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent (BRN) trata de consolidarse por encima de 57.00, pero no tiene éxito. Según Libertex, sta marca de petróleo sigue moviéndose en el intervalo comercial de 53.70 – 57.25 dólares por el barril. Ahora los factores diversos influyen en las cotizaciones de este activo. La reducción de la producción en países miembros del acuerdo “OPEP y otros” y en China (bajó 7.5% en comparación con niveles de enero del año pasado) es positiva.
Entre los factores negativos se encuentra la aceleración de la perforación de pozos que puede compensar por los esfuerzos de la OPEP, lo que significa que el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio en el mercado se demora más. Por eso la estrategia de intervalos parece la más lógica ahora. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (1 Mar 2017)

*Trump puede favorecer la apreciación del oro. El nivel de 1.2380 contiene la depreciación del GBP/USD.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Índice ISM de nuevos pedidos del sector manufacturero (Feb) y las declaraciones de Kaplan, miembro del FOMC, que dejaron bien claro que el endurecimiento de la política monetaria era muy probable, según Libertex, casi no influyeron en las cotizaciones del oro. Esto significa que el metal precioso necesita otros estímulos para moverse.
En unas horas Donald Trump intervendrá ante el Congreso. Los mercados esperan que el presidente de EE.UU. aclare los puntos clave de la agenda actual: los detalles de la reforma fiscal y los planes del desarrollo de proyectos infraestructurales. Si no hay ningunas aclaraciones, el oro (XAU/USD) tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 1275.00. En caso contrario puede tener lugar la corrección hasta 1244.70 que abrirá buenas oportunidades para entrar con compras.

*Mercado de divisas*
Últimamente el Banco de Inglaterra ha dado suficientes señales de que no hay planes del aumento de la tasa de interés. Además, el ritmo de crecimiento de inflación es más moderado de lo que se esperaba, y las proyecciones del crecimiento económico son más humildes ahora.
Si el PMI manufacturero (Feb) y el PMI del sector de la construcción (Feb) son inferiores a las proyecciones, la libra estará bajo la presión más fuerte. También el par puede retroceder si Trump menciona las reformas fiscales en su discurso.
Más aún, se están aumentando los riesgos políticos en el Reino Unido. Hay rumores sobre el posible referendo en Escocia. Es posible que la consulta popular se realizará dentro de unas semanas.
Por lo tanto, después de romper la marca de 1.2380 el par GBP/USD seguirá cayendo teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 1.2230.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (2 Mar 2017)

*El objetivo del Brent es la marca de 58.40. Los índices norteamericanos marcan nuevos récords.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
EL Brent está moviéndose a nivel del límite superior del intervalo 53.70 – 57.25. Es posible que superará este límite. Según los datos preliminares publicados por Reuteurs ayer, los países de la OPEP cumplen los acuerdos alcanzados en 94%.
Sin embargo, pronto se publicarán los informes del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. sobre las reservas comerciales y la producción. Si los indicadores mencionados crecen, habrá una señal para la nueva oleada de liquidaciones que nos permitirán abrir las posiciones cortas comprando. La reducción de la producción en Arabia Saudí indica que el país está dispuesto a hacer todo para que los precios sigan creciendo. Esta información apoyará el petróleo.
Tras superar la marca de 57.25 dólares por el barril el objetivo inmediato del Brent será la marca de 58.40.

Mercado de valores[/b]
No hace falta comprar mientras los índices están a estos niveles, pero cada corrección puede ser interesante para abrir las posiciones largas. Hay que comprar el Dow Jones (YM) cuando este a nivel de 20830, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 21000.
Las intervenciones verbales de los representantes de la FED que indican que el aumento de la tasa ha de tener lugar pronto pueden ser buena causa para la corrección. No obstante, el endurecimiento de la política monetaria en el marzo ya está incluido en el precio, por eso la corrección bajista será corta. 
La estadística sólida estadounidense que señala que el estado de salud económica en EE.UU. es bastante bueno, y las palabras de Trump apoyarán a los índices. En particular, el presidente dijo que pediría 1 mil millones de dólares para realizar inversiones en infraestructura. Las promesas de aumentar los gastos militares también serán positivas para las acciones de las empresas estadounidenses.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (3 Mar 2017)

*Brent volverá a crecer
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Muchos factores presionan el Brent (BRN). Los datos sobre las reservas comerciales estadounidenses del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. no favorecen la apreciación del activo – el indicador va creciendo durante 8 semanas, lo que significa que la sobreproducción global es posible. Sin embargo, las refinerías dejarán de producir las cantidades récords del petróleo muy pronto, y cuando empiece la temporada de vacaciones en EE.UU. la demanda del combustible se aumentará. Por eso la caída del Brent hasta alrededor de 54.70 es una oportunidad para comprar en el marco del intervalo comercial.
Además, las noticias de la OPEP siguen incentivando el activo, porque se está reduciendo la producción. Según las estimaciones preliminares, en febrero el cumplimiento del acuerdo era de 94%.

*Mercado de valores*
Los índices bursailes estadounidenses siguen creciendo después de que Trump dio discurso ante el Congreso. Los planes de realizar proyectos infraestructurales apoyan el sector industrial. Por eso, según Libertex, el índice industrial Dow Jones se consolidó por encima de 21000.
Hoy a las 18.00 GMT la jefa de la FED Janet Yellen pronunciará un discurso en el foro económico de Chicago y evaluará el estado económico del país. Últimamente los representantes de la FED destacaban que economía estadounidense era bastante fuerte para aumentar la tasa. Se espera que esta vez Sra. Yellen sea optimista y que los índices crezcan después de su discurso. El índice de gestores de compras (ISM PMI) publicado ayer confirmó la aceleración económica en EE.UU. El indicador alcanzó el 57% mientras que su componente principal creció un 4.7% y llegó hasta 60.4%. Es decir, que no sólo se están mejorando las condiciones económicas, sino también se están haciendo nuevos pedidos que apoyarán la consolidación económica del país. Por eso hay que buscar las oportunidades para comprar.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, sería interesante comprar el Dow Jones (YM) cuando se acerca al soporte a nivel de 21075. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (5 Mar 2017)

*PRONÓSTICO PARA LA SEMANA DEL 6 AL 10 DE MARZO

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

_El petróleo se mantiene en el intervalo comercial establecido_

El incremento de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos de EE.UU. es l factor que presiona el Brent. El volumen llegó hasta 520.2 millones de barriles, es el máximo histórico. Sin embargo, esta tendencia puede alterarse, porque se está acercando la temporada de vacaciones que puede provocar el aumento de la demanda de petróleo. Es alarmante que la producción en EE.UU. hubiera crecido hasta el máximo anual de 9.03 millones de barriles. Esto crea preocupaciones de que el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio en el mercado global sea más lento.
La información de que los países de la OPEP están cumpliendo los acuerdos alcanzados en 94% es un factor de soporte para el activo. Las intervenciones verbales del secretario general del cartel Sr. Barkindo también favorecen la apreciación del Brent.
Por lo tanto, no tenemos razones para suponer que el Brent (BRN) cambie su intervalo comercial. Según Libertex, la semana pasada el Brent se oscilaba entre 53.70 y 57.45 dólares por el barril, y la semana del 6 al 10 de marzo seguirá moviéndose en el marco de los límites indicados. La estrategia comercial para la semana que viene es la misma: vender alto, comprar bajo. Los comentarios específicos se distribuirán más adelante.

*Mercado de valores*

_El S&P500 regresará a nivel de 2400_

La corrección actual del S&P500 parece ser interesante para abrir las posiciones largas a nivel de 2350.00. La actitud positiva de los corredores de bolsa apoyará el índice bursátil. Además, el discurso de Trump ante el Congreso fue acogido con optimismo. A pesar de la ausencia de detalles específicos, el inquilino de la Casa Blanca dejó claro que seguía con la actitud hacia la realización de reformas fiscales y de proyectos infraestructurales. 
La semana que viene se publicarán los datos del mercado laboral en EE.UU. la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. considera que este informe es crucial para la toma de decisiones sobre el elevo de la tasa de interés. Si los datos son sólidos, la apreciación del S&P500 se acelerará. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista será la marca de 2400.50. Con ser rota la resistencia a este nivel, se abrirá el camino hacia el nivel de 2450.00.

_Las acciones del SNAP se depreciarán_

La compañía Snap decidió realizar una oferta pública inicial. El precio de las acciones tenía que estar entre 14 y 16 dólares por la acción. Sin embargo, la demanda posible excesiva de estos activos causó el crecimiento del precio inicial hasta 17 dólares. Más aún, según Libertex, en primeras horas de las licitaciones las cotizaciones se subían hasta 26.66. Por una parte, la demanda es razonable, porque el mercado espera que los indicadores principales del Snap crezcan. Es posible, teniendo en cuenta la popularidad de la aplicación que cuenta con 158 millones de usuarios diarios.
Por otra parte, según las estimaciones de Bloomberr, la rentabilidad de la compañía es negativa. Es una causa que puede provocar la corrección. De hecho, si analizamos un paralelo histórico, Facebook perdió un 18% del valor en primeros cinco días después de su oferta pública inicial.
Por consiguiente, en los próximos días hay que vender las acciones del SNAP teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 19.50

*Mercado de divisas*

_El par USD/JPY alcanzará el nivel de 115.60_

La actitud agresiva de la FED estadounidense favorece el dólar. Los representantes del Comité del Mercado Abierto opinan que sería mejor aumentar la tasa de interés demasiado temprano que demasiado tarde, porque la economía es bastante fuerte ahora para aguantar el endurecimiento gradual de la política monetaria. El Bloomberg calculó que la probabilidad del aumento de la tasa en marzo es de 90%.
El viernes se publicarán los datos del mercado laboral de EE.UU. Si el indicador supera las proyecciones y se acelera el aumento de los salarios en el país, la probabilidad del aumento de la tasa en el transcurso de la reunión del 15 de marzo se incrementará. Todos estos factores tienen que estimular la apreciación del par USD/JPY que superará el nivel de 114.50 y tendrá como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 115.60.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (7 Mar 2017)

*El objetivo del Brent es la marca de 54.70. El AUD/USD tiene como el objetivo la marca de 0.7430
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El número de taladros de perforación petrolera en operación en EE.UU. sigue creciendo, lo que significa que la producción seguirá aumentándose. El volumen adicional del petróleo producido puede compensar por la reducción de la producción por parte de la OPEP y otros países que producen el oro negro, pero no forman parte la organización.
Las proyecciones del PIB chino tampoco favorecen la apreciación del activo. Se espera que la economía crezca un 6.5% en comparación con 6.7% que se registró en 2016. La desaceleración económica puede causar la reducción de la demanda por parte del mayor consumidor del petróleo. La reducción relativamente lenta de la producción por parte de los países que no forman parte de la OPEP también presiona los precios.
Todos estos factores pueden llevar el Brent a nivel de 54.70 dólares por el barril. Más tarde el petróleo puede recuperar sus posiciones si la tensión en el Oriente Próximo crece y los datos de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses son negativos.

*Mercado de divisas*
Este martes el banco central de Australia anunciará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Es muy probable que el regulador no cambie la tasa de interés. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que la estadística recientemente publicada es ambigua. Por un lado, se está aumentando la actividad comercial en el sector manufacturero. Por otro, por primera vez en últimos cinco meses observamos la caída hasta la marca de 49.0 del PMI de sector de servicios de este país.
Los datos sobre la balanza comercial del país también causan preocupaciones. El superávit se ha reducido desde 3.3 mil millones de dólares hasta 1.3 mil millones. La consolidación de la moneda nacional es la causa de esto: desde el comienzo del año el AUD creció 5.8%.
En este contexto el regulador puede dar alusiones a la posible reducción de la tasa de interés en el futuro. La retórica suave del Banco de la Reserva de Australia aportará a bajada del par AUD/USD que puede llegar a nivel de alrededor de 0.7430.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (7 Mar 2017)

*El déficit de petróleo. El EUR/USD está bajo la presión de los riesgos políticos.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El martes el Brent estaba creciendo debido a los comentarios del ministro de petróleo de Iraq. Dijo que la OPEP tenía que prorrogar el acuerdo sobre la reducción de la producción. 
El activo se siente sólido en víspera de la publicación de datos sobre la demanda mundial del petróleo preparados por la Agencia Internacional de Energía. Se espera que por primera vez en 32 meses se registre el déficit de la oferta. Si las proyecciones (que ahora son positivos) coinciden con el informe las cotizaciones crecerán. En este contexto el Brent se acercará al límite superior del intervalo comercial actual de 53.70 – 57.40 dólares por el barril. 
Los datos que publicará el Instituto Americano del Petróleo condicionan la ruptura del límite superior del intervalo establecido. Cabe recordar que en últimos 8 semanas el Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. registra el crecimiento de este indicador. Si ahora se registra la reducción de las reservas de petróleo el Brent tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 58 dólares por el barril. En caso contrario el activo se depreciará en el marco del intervalo comercial mencionado.

*Mercado de divisas*
El miércoles se publicarán los datos sobre el cambio del empleo no agrícola ADP. Después de la publicación de este índice será posible juzgar sobre la dinámica de múltiples índices laborales estadounidenses que se publicarán el viernes. SI se aumenta el empleo no agrícola, será más probable que la FED aumente la tasa de interés la próxima semana. El aumento de la tasa será el factor de soporte para la moneda norteamericana. 
El jueves el Banco Central Europeo publicará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Es muy probable que no haya cambios, por eso el mercado seguirá la retórica de Mario Draghi. Hay muchas probabilidades de que el jefe del BCE deje claro que la política monetaria seguirá siendo estimulativa. 
Junto con los riesgos políticos registraos en vísperas de la elecciones en Países Bajos y Francia todo estos factores pueden hacer que el par EUR/USD retroceda hasta la marca de 1.0500.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (9 Mar 2017)

*Se ha reducido la demanda potencial del Brent
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Ayer por la tarde la Agencia Internacional de Energía (EIA, según sus siglas en inglés) publicó los datos de la demanda global de petróleo en febrero. El déficit, que no se había registrada desde julio de 2014, se confirmó, pero fue inferior a las proyecciones (1.06 millones de barriles diarios). El déficit real está a nivel de 0.99 millones de barriles diarios. Al mismo tiempo las proyecciones de la demanda global en 2017 fueron reducidas. 
Luego, la tendencia bajista se consolidó después de la publicación de datos sobre el volumen de reservas en EE.UU. Las reservas crecieron 8.209 millones de barriles frente a las proyecciones de 1.66 millones de barriles. Según Libertex, el petróleo de la marca Brent se cotiza a nivel de 54.00 dólares por el barril.
Los datos del volumen del comercio en la bolsa en últimos 22 días indican que los corredores del mercado vendían y compraban pequeñas cantidades del activo. Por eso, si hay las noticias positivas, el Brent puede cambiar la tendencia bruscamente y llegar a nivel de alrededor de 55.5 – 56.00 dólares por el barril donde los inversores vendían y compraban a mayor escala. Sin embargo, la coyuntura fundamental a corto plazo sigue siendo negativa.

*Mercado de valores*
Los índices bursátiles norteamericanos están retrocediendo en las últimas tres sesiones a medida que los inversores incluyen en el precio el posible aumento de la tasa de interés de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. en el transcurso de la reunión que se llevará a cabo la próxima semana, el 15 de marzo. El Dow Jones (YM) está a nivel 1.3% más bajo de los máximos históricos. Las acciones del sector energético y de salud son las que más caen. 
Sin embargo, esta semana será publicado un paquete de datos sobre el mercado laboral (el 10 de marzo, a la 1.30 de la tarde). Según la encuesta de Bloomberg, la mediana de las proyecciones está a nivel de + 185 mil nuevos puestos de empleo. Esta cifra es bastante positiva y puede apoyar el mercado de valores. Supongo que el objetivo inmediato del Dow Jones (YM) será la marca de 20970 puntos.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (10 Mar 2017)

*El Brent está cayendo. El dólar puede crecer.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
La Agencia Internacional de Energía publicó el pronóstico bastante pesimista sobre la demanda mundial del petróleo que hizo retroceder las cotizaciones del Brent. Los datos de reservas comerciales en depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses (se registró el nuevo máximo histórico) también presionaron el activo. La respuesta natural de la mayoría de inversores fue la cerrada de las posiciones de compra. 
Los niveles actuales, por supuesto, parecen ser atractivos para comprar en espera de la corrección alcista. Sin embargo, bajo la coyuntura actual (los niveles récords de las reservas y la falta de determinación de los países de la OPEP para prorrogar el acuerdo) sería más razonable considerar los precios actuales del Brent (BRN) como la oportunidad para vender a corto plazo, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 51.00. 

*Mercado de divisas*
En general hay todas las razones para suponer que el informe sobre el mercado laboral estadounidense será positivo. Los indicadores previos permiten hacerlo. El componente laboral del índice de la actividad comercial en esfera de servicios creció hasta 55.2. Los datos sobre el empleo del sector privado publicados por ADP también son positivos, el indicador alcanzó 298 mil (ante las proyecciones de 190 mil).
Por eso, si la economía norteamericana creó más de 200 mil puestos de empleo y si el salario mediano creció como lo pronosticaban los peritas (+0.3%), el dólar tendrá un nuevo motor de crecimiento.
El mercado se convencerá de que la FED aumentará la tasa de interés el 15 de marzo. En este contexto el par USD/JPY tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 115.60.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (13 Mar 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 13 al 17 de marzo

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

_Es la hora de comprar el oro_

La estadística laboral positiva de EE.UU. contribuyó a la expansión de las expectativas del aumento de la tasa de interés de la Reserva Federal y favoreció la consolidación del dólar. Sin embargo, la situación actual puede cambiar. Si analizamos los paralelos históricos, nos damos cuenta de que tres últimos elevos de la tasa de interés causaron la apreciación del oro. Este escenario ya está incluido en los precios. También puede haber la fijación de beneficios al ser publicada la decisión.
Además, las proyecciones de ganancias para las empresas norteamericanas no son muy positivas. El aumento de la tasa solamente presionará adicionalmente al sector.
Las elecciones a celebrarse el 15 de marzo en los Países Bajos son el factor adicional que favorece el oro. No hay que descartar que el Partido por la Libertad, que, entre otras cosas, aboga por la salida de la Unión Europea, gane los comicios. Esta posibilidad provoca la incertidumbre política y favorece la demanda del oro, porque es el activo refugio.
Por lo tanto, el oro (XAU/USD) volverá a crecer. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1221,00 dólares por la onza.

*Mercado de valores*

_Las elecciones holandesas constituyen riesgos para el índice nacional AEX_

Según Libertex, el índice bursátil holandés AEX está alrededor de nivel máximo de nueve años. En general, esta tendencia está en el marco de la dinámica de índices mundiales, pero todo puede cambiar la semana que viene.
El martes, el 15 de marzo, en los Países Bajos se celebrarán las elecciones parlamentarias. El Partido por la Libertad de Geert Wilders es un gran aspirante a ser el ganador. Según las encuestas, es el segundo partido después del Partido Popular por la Libertad y la Democracia encabezado por Mark Rutte, el primer ministro actual, pero la distancia entre dos plataformas políticas es muy corta. La victoria de Sr. Wilders puede causar el giro radical en la política europea. Por lo menos, así sucedió en 1994.
El liderazgo del Partido por la Libertad ya está causando la incertidumbre política y está presionando al AEX(FTI), que tiene como el objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista la marca de 421,70. 

*Mercado de divisas*

_La libra seguirá cayendo_

La próxima semana el Banco de Inglaterra anunciará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Los últimos informes macroeconómicos no dan señales claras sobre el estado estable de la economía. Al revés, los índices de la actividad comercial en el sector manufacturero y de servicios están bajando. El ritmo de crecimiento del PIB en el cuarto trimestre de 2016 está a nivel de 2% (por debajo de las estimaciones previas de 2,2%). Al mismo tiempo se está registrando el aumento de la inflación.
Sin embargo, en la última reunión el regulador dejó bien claro que no planeaba renunciar las ventajas que da la debilidad del tipo de cambio de la moneda nacional. Es decir, que la aceleración inflacionista no hará que el Banco de Inglaterra aumente la tasa y haga intervenciones verbales agresivas. Todo esto seguirá presionando a la moneda británica. Pues, después de romper la marca de 1,2130 el par GBP/USD tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 1,2040. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (14 Mar 2017)

*Brent, cobre, Bitcoin: crecimiento después de la corrección. 

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Ayer el Brent cayó hasta los niveles de noviembre del año pasado. Incluso el soporte alrededor de la marca 50,90 – 51,00 no pudo parar la caída. Parece que es la hora de corrección. 
Tres factores explican la depreciación del Brent. Primero, en las bolsas de Asia la tendencia bajista que se había dado a saber la semana pasada en los EE.UU. empezó a ser más visible. Segundo, el informe del JPM también influyó en el activo, porque reveló que había un número récord de las posiciones de compra abiertas. Tercero, ex jefe de estrategia de la italiana Eni y ahora experto de Harvard Kennedy School señaló que los efectos de las medidas que está tomando la OPEP son más bien psicológicos, porque la demanda en el mercado sigue siendo excesiva.
Por ahora, podemos constar que el mercado ya ha reaccionado a los tres factores mencionados. También el activo se ha acercado al nivel de soporte muy fuerte. No hay que descartar que el Brent pueda volver a nivel de 52,40 dólares por el barril en unos días.

El *cobre* tiene buenas posibilidades de crecer en lo que va de esta semana. El lunes el cobre se apreció más de 1%, aunque en curso de la semana pasada se estaba bajando. 
En primer lugar, resaltó del nivel de soporte fuerte de 2,5570. Segundo, los factores fundamentales también apoyan el activo: en dos minas principales del mundo situadas en Chile e Indonesia se está reduciendo la producción debido a la huelga en el país latinoamericano y la prohibición de las exportaciones en el estado asiático. Por supuesto, estos son los factores provisionales, pero no hay que perder la oportunidad de sacar provecho de la coyuntura. 
El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista será la marca de 2,6830. 

Mercado de divisas[/b]
El *Bitcoin* sigue alentando a los inversores. Ahora se distingue por su persistencia que nos indica que la criptodivisa puede renovar los máximos históricos en unos días. 
El activo está creciendo a pesar de los factores fundamentales negativos. Primero, La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (SEC, por su sigla en inglés) denegó la solicitud de la registración del Bitcoin-ETF. Además, el lunes por la mañana el representante oficial del Banco Popular de China volvió a hablar sobre la necesidad de prohibir la compraventa de esta criptodivisa.
Sin embargo, después de la caída temporal, según Libertex, el Bitcoin volvió a cotizarse por encima de 1200, y el siguiente objetivo en la racha alcista puede ser la marca de 1300.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (15 Mar 2017)

*Pronóstico negativo de Kuwait – la depreciación del petróleo
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El martes el Brent no logro alcanzar la marca de 52,40 dólares por el barril, aunque el activo intentaba hacerlo durante la sesión matutina. De repente, Arabia Saudí reconoció que había aumentado la producción nacional de petróleo en 263 mil barriles diarios (hasta 10 millones de barriles) un mes antes de que ejecutara la reducción de la producción conforme al acuerdo alcanzado el año pasado. Inmediatamente Kuwait declaró que el petróleo podría depreciarse hasta 45 dólares por el barril debido a los productores de petróleo de esquistos. 
Según Libertex, en este contexto el Brent retrocedió hasta el mínimo de 50,23 dólares. Después de la corrección provisional el activo puede volver a tratar de romper el soporte fuerte a nivel de 50,00. Después de que Kuwait anunció la cifra de 45,00 dólares por el barril, el mercado la tiene como el objetivo. 
Si interviene algún factor bastante potente, la ruptura de la marca de 50,00 puede tener lugar muy pronto. Por ejemplo, será suficiente el informe del Departamento de Energía de los EE.UU. que indica el crecimiento de las reservas comerciales. Será razonable abrir las posiciones de venta si se realiza la ruptura del nivel sólido de 50,00, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 48,50.

*Mercado de valores*
El índice bursátil francés CAC 40 perdió alrededor de 1% en unas horas. La causa es la formalización de la investigación del caso del aspirante presidencial François Fillon. Los fiscales desde hace mucho sospechan que el político creó supuestos empleos ficticios de su esposa, Penélope, y de dos de sus hijos, a los que contrató con dinero público como asistentes parlamentarios.
El otro factor de la corrección espectacular del índice es el acercamiento a la fuerte resistencia a nivel de 5000. Lo más probable es que el CAC 44 no pueda superar este nivel fácilmente. Además, las nuevas noticias sobre el caso de Sr. Fillon causarán nuevas liquidaciones.
Por eso, es recomendable vender cuando el índice se acerque a la marca de 5000, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 4930.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (16 Mar 2017)

*La FED aumentó su tasa de interés. BMW puede bajar.
Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY va a depreciarse después de la publicación de la decisión de la FED. El único factor de influencia ahora es la decisión de la Reserva Federal. Si hay más alusiones a la necesidad de elevar la tasa adicionalmente, el par bajará bruscamente.
El mercado espera solamente dos aumentos de la tasa de interés en lo que va del año. Sin embargo, la aceleración de la presión inflacionista que puede sr reforzado por las iniciativas fiscales de nueva administración pueden estimular al regulador a endurecer la política monetaria. La tonalidad de los comentarios de la FED indica que ellos tienen miedo de ir por detrás de la inflación. 
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY está ahora a nivel de alrededor de 113,25 después de la corrección que tuvo lugar tras las liquidaciones.

*Mercado de valores*
Las acciones de BMW pueden estar bajo la presión de vendedores en el contexto de crecientes riesgos políticos y aumento de la presión económica.
Primero, la primera ministra británica puede empezar el procedimiento del Brexit en cualquier momento, ya que ha obtenido plenos poderes de hacerlo en el parlamento. Cabe señalar que BMW es el dueño de las marcas británicas Mini y Rolls-Royce y que le será difícil entrar en los mercados europeos si hay cambios de aranceles. Además, debido a los riesgos políticos BMW está moviendo la mitad de su producción de Gran Bretaña a Alemania, por eso la compañía tiene que asumir los gastos adicionales.
Segundo, los riesgos políticos de las elecciones parlamentarias en Holanda, Alemania y presidenciales en Francia contienen la actividad económica de la región y pueden causar la desaceleración de compras.
Tercero, BMW tuvo que cambiar su estrategia en América. El gigante decidió construir su planta en EE.UU. (en vez de México), y por eso tendrá que invertir más de lo planeado y gastar más en el mantenimiento.
Cuatro, el aumento de la tasa de la FED es bastante negativo para los mercados de valores en general, porque el precio de créditos se aumenta.
Según Libertex, las acciones de BMW ahora están a nivel de 83.58. Si hay la ruptura bajista de la marca de 82,30, será interesante abrir la posición teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 73,40.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (17 Mar 2017)

*Activos refugios están creciendo
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
La actitud moderada de la Reserva Federal, los resultados de las elecciones en Holanda y el dólar que está bajando crearon todas las condiciones para el crecimiento del oro. El metal precioso va creciendo durante dos días y, según Libertex, ya se apreció un 2,5%. Además, no parece que el activo pare. La causa principal es el estado de la economía americana.
El dólar está retrocediendo porque la FED dejó claro que el ritmo de crecimiento económico de EE.UU. no se había acelerado en últimos meses. Ayer varios informes económicos confirmaron las palabras de los representantes del regulador: por ejemplo, se había disminuido 6,2% el número de permisos de construcción (es el indicador del estado futuro de todo el sector). Las ventas al por menor no lograron superar las estimaciones, es decir, que la población está menos dispuesta a gastar dinero. 
Por lo tanto, el oro puede seguir creciendo teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 1240 dólares por la onza.

*Mercado de divisas*
Bitcoin ahora es el activo refugio también, porque ni un solo gobierno puede influir en esta moneda. Teniendo en cuenta los riesgos geopolíticos de las elecciones a celebrarse en países de Europa, Bitcoin seguirá estando a un nivel alto.
El riesgo de guerras de divisas también favorece la apreciación de los activos seguros. Trump ya se ha expresado varias veces que el dólar caro es dañino para la economía de EE.UU. Si este país empieza la devaluación, otros seguirán el ejemplo.
Además, según los estudios analíticos, el número de usuarios de Bitcoin se está duplicando cada año.
Por eso, hay que considerar la corrección que tuvo lugar hace poco como la oportunidad para abrir las posiciones de compra con el objetivo inmediato a nivel de 1290,00.

Según Libertex, ayer el par EUR/USD se consolidó por encima de 1,07, debido a la actitud no agresiva de la FED y la derrota del “Trump holandés.”
Por las mismas razones el par puede seguir adelante y superar la marca de 1,08. El mercado tenía preocupaciones sobre la posible victoria electoral de los radicales en Holanda, pero por ahora ya se puede respirar aliviado. Faltan las elecciones en Francia, pero todavía hay tiempo antes de ellas.
El comportamiento del dólar nos indica que el mercado está decepcionado y que la moneda norteamericana estará bajo la presión durante un tiempo.
Ayer se supo que tuvo lugar el ataque terrorista en Francia. Esto causará la corrección bajista, sin embargo, se puede utilizarla para comprar el EUR/USD teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 1,0780

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (20 Mar 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 20 al 24 de marzo

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

_El intervalo comercial del petróleo cambiará _

El nivel de 50 dólares por el barril parece ser suficientemente bajo para realizar las compras. Además, es obvio que el mercado está esperando que la OPEP y otros productores de petróleo prorroguen el acuerdo sobre la reducción de la producción. El ministro de petróleo de Arabia Saudí hizo varias alusiones al respecto en su entrevista para Bloomberg. Sin embargo, él mencionó que la prorroga tendría lugar si las reservas superaban los promedios de cinco años. A pesar de la condición mencionada, se puede esperar que el Brent crezca por encima de 52,60 dólares por el barril, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 53,70.
Al mismo tiempo el crecimiento será contenido por las preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción en los EE.UU. Además, el volumen de las reservas estadounidenses está a niveles máximos históricos. La reducción lenta de las reservas tampoco favorece la apreciación del petróleo. 
Por lo tanto, el Brent (BRN) la semana que viene se cotizará entre 50,00 – 53,70 dólares por el barril

*Mercado de valores*

_Es la hora de comprar Tiffany & Co _

Según Libertex, el beneficio neto de Tiffany (TIF) bajó 3,3% la semana pasada y alcanzó 157,8 millones de dólares o 1,26 dólares por cada acción. El año pasado este indicador estaba a nivel de 163,2 millones de dólares en total o 1,28 dólares por cada acción. Esta noticia causó la decepción entre los inversores, pero el periodo pesimista será bastante corto. Después de la corrección bajista los valores de Tiffany pueden volver a crecer. Hay, por lo menos, tres razones. 
Primero, este año le parece bastante optimista a la compañía. En el informe no se publicaron ningunas cifras específicas, pero se espera que en 2017 haya el aumento de beneficios. Segundo, el volumen neto de las ventas está creciendo durante dos trimestres consecutivos. EL indicador creció 1,3% hasta 1,23 mil millones de dólares ante 1,21 mil millones del año pasado. Tercero, el volumen de beneficios por la acción descontada la inflación ha alcanzado 1,45 dólares por la acción y esta cifra supera las proyecciones de 1,37 dólares.
Por consiguiente, la corrección hasta 91,20 es una buena posibilidad para comprar las acciones de Tiffany, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 94,30.

*Mercado de divisas*

_La dinámica del NZD/USD_

La semana que viene el Banco de la Reserva de Nueva Zelanda anunciará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Hace poco el regulador dejó bien claro que la tasa sería baja durante un periodo de tiempo bastante largo.
Los últimos informes macroeconómicos son negativos. El ritmo de crecimiento de la PIB en el cuarto trimestre de 2016 bajó hasta 2,7% desde 3,3%. La tasa de desempleo está creciendo, ya se ha alcanzado 5,2% (frente a 4,9%). Esto significa que es muy probable que el regulador de Nueva Zelanda no cambie su política monetaria. 
A condición de que el regulador vuelva a repetir la frase sobre el excesivo valor del NZD que obstaculiza el crecimiento equilibrado de la economía, el par NZD/USD volverá a caer, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 0,6900.


Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*


_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (21 Mar 2017)

*Brent tiene potencial de crecimiento
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Últimamente el Brent se está consolidando (ver el gráfico de Libertex) debido a la nueva oleada de especulaciones respecto a la disponibilidad de la OPEP de reducir continuamente la producción. Según los rumores, todos miembros del cartel están dispuestos a prorrogar el acuerdo a condición de que los productores que no forman parte de la organización hagan lo mismo.
Más antes el Reuters reportó que la OPEP podía reducir la producción aún más en julio del año en curso. Además, ayer se supo que el mercado necesitaba más de 6 meses para estabilizar la oferta y la demanda.
A pesar del aumento de la producción en los EE.UU. la OPEP sigue con su estrategia y no se deja involucrar en nueva guerra petrolera. Esto significa que hay potencial de crecimiento y que el objetivo siguiente en la racha alcista bien puede ser la marca de 52,30 dólares por barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
Es lógico comprar el par GBP/USD después de que un representante del Banco de Inglaterra se pronunció a favor del aumento de la tasa de interés. Sin embargo, hay riesgos de Brexit que puede comenzar formalmente esta semana.
En primer lugar, hay que tener en cuenta que las ventas esta semana están a niveles récords y que pronto tendrá lugar el periodo de fijación de beneficios. Además, el mercado necesita ahora más información específica sobre el Brexit y hay numerosas especulaciones, por eso cuando se lance el proceso, se realizará la corrección alcista.
No obstante, no hace falta tener prisa, porque hay demasiada incertidumbre al respecto. Más razonable sería comprar una hora después de ser publicada la decision formal. No hay que descartar que el par haga dos figuras en un solo día.
Por lo tanto, el par puede regresar a nivel de 1,2210 cuando comience la sesión americana.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (22 Mar 2017)

*El Brent puede crecer si las reservas estadounidenses disminuyen
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent casi logró superar la marca de 52,30 dólares por barril, pero los especuladores intervinieron, debilitando el activo.
Parece que los precios no podrán superar la marca mencionada en el contexto del volumen alto de reservas en los EE.UU. y del aumento de producción de petróleo de esquisto. Aún los comentarios rusos sobre la disposición del país de unir esfuerzos con la OPEP para conseguir la reducción siguiente de las cuotas apoyaron el Brent nada más que a corto plazo.
Después de crecer, el activo normalmente retrocede (así fue ayer, cuando regresó a nivel de 51,40 dólares por barril), es decir, los inversores están utilizando cada oportunidad para entrar con ventas. Lo único que puede salvar el Brent es la serie de informes sobre las reservas comerciales estadounidenses que confirmen la disminución considerable. Solamente en este caso el Brent tratará de romper la resistencia alrededor de 52,30, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 52,90 dólares por barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD se acercó al nivel importante de 1,08 y ahora tiene la posibilidad de superarlo. Antes de ser publicados los resultados de debates electorales en Francia, el euro bajó drásticamente debido a las preocupaciones por la posible consolidación de las posiciones de Marine Le Pen.
Es el ejemplo claro de la reacción del mercado a la situación política en Europa. Cuando hay algún acontecimiento importante por delante, el par se deprecia y al no ser confirmadas las preocupaciones se recupera. Según los sondeos de Elable, Macrón gano los debates, Fillón y Le Pen quedaron atrás.
Por lo tanto, el par EUR/USD puede superar la resistencia de 1,08. Si esto sucede, el objetivo siguiente será la marca de 1,0860.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (23 Mar 2017)

*Brent – sin milagros
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Brent rompió el nivel mínimo de 4 meses y tocó la marca de 49,71 dólares el barril. En el resumen de ayer mencioné que sólo el informe sobre las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos podía salvar el activo.
Esta vez no hubo milagros – el indicador creció otra vez, por eso, según Bloomberg, las preocupaciones por el exceso de la demanda causado por los productores de petróleo de esquisto volvieron a ser actuales. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta los factores técnicos y psicológicos. Muchos corredores de bolsa estaban dispuestos a consolidar sus beneficios y cambiar sus posiciones, cuando el Brent estaba a nivel de 50,00 dólares el barril. Por eso ayer se realizó la corrección muy rápida que, según Libertex, volvió el activo a nivel de 50,70 dólares el barril. 
Es decir, que cada intento de bajar por encima de 50,00 es la posibilidad de comprar el activo por el precio relativamente bajo.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY sigue bajando, porque los inversores tratan de evitar riesgos ahora. El yen en el par con el dólar es el indicador de la demanda de activos de riesgo: cuando estos son menos populares, el par se aprecia. 
Ayer observamos la salida masiva de los activos de riesgo. No hay causas fundamentales económicas para esto, pero se puede suponer que es la reacción del mercado a las palabras del director de FBI James Comey que dijo que el equipo de Trump tiene muchos riesgos políticos debido a sus lazos con Rusia. Al menos, estos acontecimientos desviarán la atención del presidente de los proyectos infraestructurales e incorporará en el debate público la posibilidad de destitución. 
Los miedos se estaban reforzando ayer, por eso el par pudo romper la marca de 111,00 y ahora se está corrigiendo. Si hay más noticias negativas, la caída será más duradera. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (24 Mar 2017)

*El par USD/JPY sigue en la racha bajista, pero pronto tendrá lugar la corrección. Bitcoin espera las elecciones*


*Mercado de divisas
El par USD/JPY sigue en la racha bajista, pero pronto tendrá lugar la corrección*
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY va bajando durante 8 días consecutivas, y ya estamos acercándonos a la hora de corrección. Puede ser que se realice al cabo de 24 horas, por eso tenemos que esperar la estadística y las noticias de EE.UU.
El Congreso respaldó la decisión de cancelar “Obamacare,” por eso podemos suponer que los proyectos de Trump encontrarán más apoyo en el parlamento norteamericano. Esto ya causó la expansión de la demanda de activos estadounidenses. Además, hoy se publicarán los índices PMI en sectores manufacturero y de servicios (ver más detalles en Bloomberg). Las cifras sólidas serán el factor de soporte para el dólar ante las diferentes divisas. 
Por ejemplo, hoy el par USD/JPY tiene todas las posibilidades de regresar a nivel de 111,70. También se puede utilizar el par EUR/USD que puede tener como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 1,0730.

*Bitcoin espera las elecciones*
El fin de semana pasada Bitcoin perdió 20% de su valor, retrocediendo de 1268 a 956 dólares. La depreciación fue causada por las discrepancias entre los desarrolladores de esta criptodivisa acerca de nuevos formatos de trabajo, que podrán causar la aparición de la segunda criptomoneda paralela.
Sin embargo, el equipo de Bitcoin denegó esta información y, según Libertex, el activo retrocedió a nivel por encima de 1000 dólares. Además, en vista de las próximas elecciones en Francia es muy probable que haya una nueva oleada de demanda.
Es que el mercado tiene que incluir en el precio la posibilidad de la victoria electoral de Marine Le Pen, que puede iniciar el proceso de la salida de Francia de la Unión Europea y de la zona de euro que amenaza con las limitaciones de capital por parte del Banco de Francia. Todos estos riesgos causarán el crecimiento de Bitcoin.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (27 Mar 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 28 al 31 de marzo
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
_Brent se cotizará entre 50,00 – 52,60_
Es muy probable que Brent cambie el intervalo comercial establecido y se cotice entre 50,00 – 52,60 dólares por el barril. Por ejemplo, ahora el activo, según los gráficos de Libertex, está a 50,99 dólares por el barril. Si las partes del acuerdo OPEP+ reportan que las cuotas acordadas se están cumpliendo a nivel bastante alto, a principios de semana el Brent empezará a moverse hacia el límite superior del intervalo establecido. Más aún, la zona alrededor de 50 dólares por el barril de Brent parece ser suficientemente baja para realizar las compras. 
Al mismo tiempo, el creciente número de taladros petroleros en función en los EE.UU. es el factor de riesgo, porque se está aumentando la producción y se está demorando la reducción de la oferta excesiva en el mercado global. Asimismo, el mercado seguirá observando los datos sobre el volumen de las reservas comerciales en los EE.UU.: si sigue aumentando el volumen, el Brent tratará de romper la marca de 50,00.

*Mercado de valores*
_Valores sin Obamacare_
El presidente estadounidense Donald Trump retiró el viernes pasado el proyecto de reforma del sistema de salud, al no tener los votos para su aprobación en el Congreso, por eso los índices estadounidenses no contarán con este factor de soporte esta semana. A largo plazo, esta derrota de Trump puede volver a repetirse respecto a otros planes del presidente (reformas fiscales, proyectos infraestructurales, etc.). 
La evaluación definitiva del ritmo de crecimiento de la economía estadounidense en el cuarto trimestre del año pasado también puede influir en los índices bursátiles. Si el indicador está un poco por debajo de las proyecciones preliminares, tras la corrección a corto plazo el S&P 500 (ES) volverá a moverse hacia el nivel de 2400. Encima, las esperanzas de que la FED aumente la tasa de interés no antes del tercer trimestre de 2017 apoyarán a este índice bursátil. 

*Mercado de divisas*
_La libra se depreciará debido al Brexit_
Parece que se termine la racha alcista de la moneda británica. Esta semana el gobierno del Reino Unido implementará el Artículo 50, dando el comienzo formal al Brexit. Sólo este factor es suficiente para la caída. 
Es que el Brexit supone las largas y difíciles pláticas acerca de las condiciones. Se durarán todos los trámites, como mínimo, dos años. Por eso las compañías británicas serán más cuidadosos, dejarán de invertir por un tiempo y reducirán gastos. Esta incertidumbre presionará la libra esterlina, especialmente ahora cuando la UE no está dispuesta a hacer concesiones. 
Por lo tanto, el par GBP/USD tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 1,2380. Si el PIB del cuarto trimestre es reconsiderado a la baja, la moneda puede bajar aún más hasta 1,2260.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (28 Mar 2017)

*El oro y el yen crecerán
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El hecho de que oro se cotiza por encima de la marca de 1250 es una buena señal del posible crecimiento siguiente del oro. Según Libertex, ayer el oro se cerró a nivel de 1254,55 dólares por la onza, por eso el objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista bien puede ser la marca de 1270 dólares.
Sin embargo, para la realización de este escenario se necesita que estén presentes tres factores. Primero, el tema de la derrota de Trump que no pudo derogar el sistema Obamacare a la primera. Mientras más persistente sea el tema, más potencial de crecimiento tenga el oro. En lo que va de esta semana los inversores van a comprar y vender en el contexto de este acontecimiento.
Segundo, se requiere la preocupación por el estado de la economía estadounidense. Varios informes económicos débiles podrían consolidar la tendencia alcista del metal precioso. En unos días se publicarán los índices de confianza del consumidor y de gastos de consumo personal, así como el PIB.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY está pasando el periodo de liquidaciones, y sólo la variedad de informes económicos sólidos y declaraciones agresivas de los representantes de la FED pueden pararlas (tenga en cuenta, que el oro crecerá si la estadística es pesimista).
El par está cayendo debido a la debilidad del dólar, no del yen. La moneda estadounidense se siente débil, porque las posiciones políticas de Trump se ven debilitadas y también está presente un ánimo de decepción por la actitud muy suave de la FED acerca el elevo de las tasas de interés. La inhabilidad de hacerles a los congresistas aprobar el proyecto de ley poco popular pone en duda tanto la confianza en el presidente, como la suficiencia de recursos para aprobar e implementar las desgravaciones fiscales prometidas.
El índice de negocios de la FED de Dallas publicado ayer está a niveles mucho más inferiores a las proyecciones (16,9 frente a 22,0 estimado. Es el informe de segunda importancia, pero si el PIB y los índices de confianza del consumidor y de gastos de consumo personal no alancen los niveles pronosticados, el par llegará hasta 109,0 antes del fin de semana.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (29 Mar 2017)

*Estrategia de trading durante Brexit
Mercado de divisas*
Cuando empieza el proceso formal de Brexit, hay que tener mucho cuidado con los pares de divisas que incluyen la libra esterlina.
Todavía no tenemos la hora de la publicación de la decisión, por eso esperamos que se anuncie durante la sesión británica. Cuando ya Theresa May comience formalmente Brexit, el par GBP/USD bajará a corto plazo. La caída inmediata durará alrededor de una hora y después tendrá lugar la corrección de alivio.
Es claro que la situación no se cambiará, y no va a haber otras decisiones nuevas, pero el mercado desde hace mucho estaba explotando el tema del artículo 50, por eso tendrá que cambiar el equilibrio. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 1,2680.

El par AUD/USD empezó a bajar. Teniendo en cuenta la debilidad del dólar que favorece otras divisas, esto parece extraño. Más aún, la apreciación del oro siempre ha sido el factor positivo para el AUD, ya que el país exporta el metal precioso.
Hay varias causas de tal dinámica. Primero, el par se tropezó con la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 0,7740. Segundo, los precios de cobre, el otro artículo de exportaciones australianas, están bajo la presión durante una semana. Tercero, el intervalo comercial del AUD/USD tiene el carácter cíclico este año: según Libertex, en 2017 se cotiza entre 0,7166 – 0,7740.
Si rompe la marca de 0,7580, el objetivo inmediato será 0,7510.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (30 Mar 2017)

*El Brent en el terreno alcista
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent encontró un buen motivo para crecer. Después de la publicación de los datos decepcionantes (para los productores) del Instituto Americano del Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés, el informe del Departamento de Energía de los EE.UU. empujaron los precios hacia arriba. Según Libertex, el activo se cotiza a nivel de 52,57 dólares por el barril. El volumen de reservas estaba a nivel inferior de los pronósticos, el volumen de gasolina y de destilados bajó más de lo esperado.
El mercado ya estaba dispuesto a comprar después de las liquidaciones duraderas, por eso apenas reaccionó al crecimiento pronunciado del número de taladros petroleros en función, así como a niveles records de la producción (que alcanzó los máximos desde febrero de 2016). 
En general, las preparaciones para la temporada de vacaciones (y de manejar) apoyarán la demanda del petróleo. Además, en últimos tres años en abril los precios de petróleo crecían. Todos estos factores en conjunto pueden favorecer la apreciación del Brent con el objetivo inmediato a nivel de 53,60 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par EUR/USD ayer perdió alrededor de 0,6%. Es decir, la moneda comunitaria bajó dos veces más que la libra esterlina que estaba bajo la presión del Brexit.
Sin embargo, se transcendió una nueva historia. El Reuteurs publicó un artículo en que se dice que el BCE no estaba dispuesto a cambiar la política monetaria. Cabe recordar que después de la última reunión del BCE el mercado empezó a esperar que se dé por terminada el programa de estimulación. 
Las fuentes del BCE explican que el mercado comprendió incorrectamente los resultados de la reunión del marzo. Además, según dice la agencia, seis fuentes reportaron lo mismo. Es la señal para vender el euro, especialmente en el contexto de las elecciones francesas que causarán aún más preocupación entre los inversores.
El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,0690.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (31 Mar 2017)

*La depreciación del euro es positiva para el DAX
Mercado de valores*
El índice bursátil DAX (FDAX) creció un 0,12% ayer y un 1,7% en total durante esta semana. La información de que el BCE no iba a disminuir la estimulación económica de la zona de euro en futuro cercano apoyó el índice.
La caída del euro también favorece este activo. Según Libertex, ayer la moneda comunitaria perdió un 0,4%, creando las condiciones favorables para el desarrollo de la economía alemana orientada a la exportación. Cuanto más barata sea la moneda, más beneficiosos son los precios de artículos alemanes en el mercado mundial. El potencial de aumento de beneficios se incluye en los precios de acciones e influye positivamente en la dinámica de DAX.
El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 12300.

*La libra esterlina – sin miedos
Mercado de divisas*
El par GBP/USD dejó de estar bajo la influencia de miedos y preocupaciones y volvió a crecer. Como ha sido predicho, todos los miedos ya están incluidos en el precio. El pueblo británico tiene por delante el lago proceso que durará dos años y que será evaluado por el estado de indicadores económicos.
Ayer el par todavía estaba bajo a presión, alcanzando, según Libertex, el mínimo de 1,2376, pero pronto empezó a recuperar sus posiciones, apreciando un 0,42%.
También vamos a tomar en cuenta el dólar débil, la actitud suave de la FED, la información de prórroga de la estimulación económica en la zona de euro y un voto a favor del aumento de la tasa en la última reunión del Banco de Inglaterra. Todos estos factores son positivos, por eso el par puede tener como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 1,2590.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (3 Abr 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 3 al 7 de abril
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
_El Brent queda en el intervalo_
Durante la última sesión comercial, según Libertex, el Brent se paró en la marca de 53,70 dólares por el barril después de crecer 1,13%. La probabilidad de que el Brent (BRN) se mantenga en el marco del intervalo comercial de 50,00 – 54,20 dólares por el barril es muy alta. Entre los factores de soporte se puede destacar las esperanzas de la prórroga de 6 meses del acuerdo de reducción de producción. Kuwait, Iraq, Venezuela, Angola y Argelia están a favor de esto.
El aumento del número de taladros petroleros en los EE.UU. sirve de contrapeso. Según Baker Hughes, en últimos 12 semanas esta cifra está creciendo sin parar, por eso se demora el proceso de la búsqueda del equilibrio en el mercado mundial. Además, el volumen de las reservas está a nivel muy alto. Todo esto impide la apreciación del Brent, por eso a nivel de la marca de 54,20 los vendedores pueden tomar iniciativa.

*Mercado de valores*
_El encuentro de líderes puede presionar el S&P 500_
El S&P 500, según Libertex, se cerró a nivel de 2358,13. La dinámica del índice dependerá de varios informes económicos muy interesantes que se publicarán la semana que viene. Por ejemplo, el PMI manufacturero y el PMI no manufacturero del ISM están entre ellos. La más importante es informacion sobre el Cambio del empleo no agrícola ADP. Si la estadística es sólida, los índices norteamericanos crecerán. Sin embargo, la primera reacción puede ser la caída a corto plazo debido a las esperanzas del aumento más temprano de la tasa de interés.
El factor de riesgo es el encuentro de Donald Trump y Xi Jinping (el líder chino). Mucho dependerá de este encuentro. Si el diálogo es poco constructivo, el S&P 500 (ES) puede volver a nivel de alrededor de 2317,50. Es muy probable, porque Trump varias veces manifestó su actitud proteccionista. 

*Mercado de divisas*
_El AUD barato es beneficioso para la economía de Australia_
Según Libertex, el par AUD/USD terminó esta semana a nivel de 0,76294. La semana que viene el Banco de la Reserva de Australia anunciará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. No esperamos que el regulador reduzca la tasa de interés, porque, según el protocolo de la reunión del marzo, el banco informó que esperaba el aumento gradual de la presión de precios. Por eso mucho dependerá de la tonalidad de los comentarios del banco.
Las alusiones al endurecimiento de la política económica son poco probables, porque la recuperación del ritmo de crecimiento del PIB se basa en la tasa de interés bastante baja. Si el regulador de nuevo deja claro que el dólar australiano caro obstaculiza la normalización económica, la moneda nacional estará bajo la presión.
Por lo tanto, el par AUD/USD al romper el nivel de 0,7580 tendrá como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 0,7490.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (4 Abr 2017)

*Tesla marca nuevos récords
Mercado de valores*
Tesla creció un 5% ayer. Es que el domingo la compañía publicó el informe de primer trimestre del año en curso en el que confirmó que el volumen de suministros se había aumentado 69% y alcanzó 25 mil automóviles en el primer trimestre.
Cabe recordar que en el cuarto trimestre del año pasado este indicador bajó 9.4%. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que para el fin del trimestre alrededor de 4650 coches han sido expedidos a los clientes y serán registrados en el informe de segundo trimestre. Todos estos factores en conjunto crean condiciones para el crecimiento de los activos de la empresa.
El jefe de Tesla varias veces corría riesgos y asustaba a los inversores. En febrero Elon Musk dijo que la empresa estaba cerca del borde de precipicio por problemas de dinero en efectivo. Sin embargo, en marzo la compañía grande Tencent Holdings declaró que había comprado más de 5% de acciones de Tesla por 1,78 mil millones de dólares, dándole la liquidez necesaria a la compañía automotriz. 
Las acciones tienen potencial de crecimiento con el objetivo inmediato de 295,00.

*Mercado de divisas*
El GBP/USD, por fin, dio la vuelta. Según Libertex, en últimos tres días el par pudo crecer en tres figuras y por ahora está corrigiéndose. 
Las causas no son puramente técnicas. El PMI manufacturero que fue publicado el lunes está por debajo de las expectativas previas (54,2 frente a las proyecciones de 55,1). Esto puede ser el reflejo de las preocupaciones del sector corporativo por el futuro del Reino Unido en el contexto de Brexit.
No hay que descartar que el par GBP/USD trate de retroceder a nivel de 1,2430 en el que se puede realizar las compras. La aceleración de la inflación puede hacer la libra esterlina la moneda más prometedora del segundo trimestre de 2017.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (5 Abr 2017)

*Las vacaciones es la temporada del petróleo caro
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Por fin, el Brent renovó el récord al tocar los máximos del mes a nivel de 54,22 dólares por el barril. La causa es la proyección de la reducción de reservas en los EE.UU. Aún la información sobre el aumento de la producción en Libia no pudo parar la apreciación del Brent.
Es que a principios de la temporada de vacaciones (y de conducción) la demanda de combustible crece. Se espera que el Departamento de Energía señala que la semana pasada las reservas comerciales se redujeron drásticamente. Será la segunda reducción consecutiva, que podrá consolidar las posiciones del petróleo.
El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 55,10 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, se ha acelerado la depreciación del par AUD/USD debido a la actitud del banco central de Australia. 
El regulador está preocupado por el estado del mercado laboral y por la situación con los precios de vivienda. Además, su preocupación se debe a la moneda nacional demasiada cara que no permite a la economía dejar de depender del sector minero. La situación puede ser caracterizada como la ‘enfermedad holandesa’ (expansión del ingreso de divisas por auges en la exportación de recursos naturales que, sin las medidas adecuadas, genera revaluación de la moneda local y contracción y pérdida de empleos en otros sectores productivos y efectos negativos finales en la economía).
Es natural que en este contexto el par AUD/USD hubiera vuelto a bajar. Esta dinámica corresponde a la naturaleza cíclica del par que suele moverse en el margen del intervalo amplio, cayendo durante 3 meses y después consolidándose durante dos meses posteriores.
Si se rompe la marca de 0,7560, el objetivo inmediato será 0,7510.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (6 Abr 2017)

*¿Por qué retrocedió el petróleo? 
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El Brent dio la vuelta al acercarse a nivel de 55,10 dólares por el barril. El activo pudo crecer hasta este nivel debido a la reducción de las reservas comerciales de petróleo confirmada por el informe del Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés). 
Por eso los inversores esperaban que los indicadores del Departamento de Energía de los EE.UU. tuvieran la dinámica parecida, pero no fue así. El volumen de las reservas del crudo creció inesperadamente, mientras que las reservas de gasolina y de destilados de petróleo se redujeron, pero más lento de lo esperado. Además, se aumentó el volumen de la producción, dando el golpe final al petróleo. 
El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 53,60 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY se tropezó ayer alrededor de la marca de 110,50, sin poder moverse al alza o a la baja. Sin embargo, el protocolo de la reunión de la FED puede cambiar todo, acelerando la caída del par en caso de que el mercado sienta que el regulador no está dispuesto a seguir aumentando la tasa de interés. El par primeramente intentará probar el nivel de 109,70, seguido por 109,10.
Además, el viernes se publicará la estadística del mercado laboral. Unos analistas ya empezaron a pronosticar la desaceleración del ritmo de creación de nuevos puestos de trabajo en los EE.UU. Si se confirma esta información, el par puede retroceder hasta 108,00.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (7 Abr 2017)

*Compramos plata después de corrección 
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
La plata puede corregirse a la baja en unos días, abriendo unas brillantes posibilidades de compra, porque la tendencia general seguirá siendo positiva. 
La disposición de la FED de reducir el equilibrio, que se dio a saber después de la publicación del protocolo de la reunión del marzo, favorece el metal precioso. En conjunto con el aumento de la tasa esto podría encarecer los créditos y, por consecuente, el servicio de la deuda será una carga excesiva para la economía norteamericana.
Además, ahora el jefe de estado chino ahora está en los EE.UU. de visita de dos días. Si los resultados del encuentro de dos líderes son poco optimistas, el mercado aumentará la demanda de activos seguros. También cabe mencionar los riesgos políticos causados por las elecciones a celebrarse en Francia.
En breve, la plata puede empezar a retroceder, pero, según Libertex, a nivel de 18000 el activo se encontrará con soporte fuerte y podrá rebotar. Además, las cotizaciones de la plata están por encima de la media móvil de 50 periodos. Esto también explica el posible crecimiento.

*Mercado de divisas*
Las intervenciones de los políticos influyeron en el par EUR/USD que, según Libertex, mostró la más interesante dinámica ayer.
El jefe del BCE Mario Draghi fue el primer político que intervino. Dijo que el regulador no iba a tener prisa en acabar el régimen de la estimulación económica. Por eso el euro tiene aún menos estímulos de crecimiento. Además, la incertidumbre de las elecciones francesas será el factor adicional que presionará a la moneda comunitaria. 
Por lo tanto, el euro tiene el potencial bajista. El objetivo inmediato puede ser la marca de 1,0590.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## sarkweber (8 Abr 2017)

Vaya monologo de hilo. ::::::


----------



## Libertex (10 Abr 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 10 al 14 de abril
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
_La guerra encarece los recursos naturales_
Los ataques con misiles estadounidenses del territorio controlado por el gobierno sirio hicieron rebotar el petróleo. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones estaban a nivel de 56,08 dólares por el barril, marcando los máximos de último periodo Este ataque puede indicar que los Estados Unidos han cambiado su actitud hacia el conflicto. El agravamiento de la guerra en el Oriente Medio siempre era el factor que encarecía el petróleo. Si el tema tiene su continuación esta semana, el Brent puede tener como el objetivo la marca de 57,20.
La temporada de conducción en los EE.UU. también favorece la apreciación del petróleo. Es posible que el aumento de la demanda del petróleo lleve a que el Departamento de Energía reporte la reducción de las reservas comerciales.
Si el conflicto no se agrave y las reservas de nuevo crecen, el Brent fácilmente perderá sus posiciones y retrocederá hasta los 53,60 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de valores*
_La debilidad del euro es la oportunidad para el DAX 30_
Según Libertex, el DAX 30 (FDAX) está a nivel de 12251,15 después de la corrección que nos da las posibilidades de abrir las posiciones de compra. De hecho, el índice puede volver a nivel de 12420,0. La actitud del Banco Central Europeo apoyará el índice. En su intervención del fin de semana pasada Mario Draghi dijo que el regulador no iba a tener prisa en terminar la política de estimulación económica.
La actitud bastante suave del jefe del BCE presionará el euro. La moneda comunitaria barata es positiva para las compañías alemanas orientadas a las exportaciones. Por consecuente, la caída del euro es el motivo para la subida del DAX.
La publicación del Índice ZEW de confianza inversora en Alemania será el factor de soporte adicional, si este indicador crece, por lo menos, conforme a las proyecciones.

*Mercado de divisas*
_La libra y los riesgos_
La libra esterlina el fin de semana pasada estaba bajo la presión como la mayoría de los activos de riesgo. El par retrocedió y, según Libertex, terminó la semana a nivel de alrededor de 1,23. Sin embargo, el GBP/USD puede bajar aún más, porque la estadística que se está publicando es débil y el país está realizando el Brexit.
Esta semana varios factores pueden presionar la libra esterlina. Primero, la tensión geopolítica en el Oriente Medio puede causar la siguiente depreciación de los activos de riesgo. Segundo, hay preocupaciones por los resultados del Brexit. El viernes el gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra Mark Carney llamó a los bancos a preparar los planes para las diferentes consecuencias del Brexit, subrayando la existencia de los riesgos para la estabilidad financiera del Reino Unido. Tercero, si la estadística a publicarse es débil, la libra se depreciará. Si los informes del mercado laboral y el índice de precios al consumo son pesimistas, habrá más especulaciones de que el Banco de Inglaterra no aumente la tasa de interés.
Por lo tanto, después de romper la resistencia a nivel de 1,2375 el par GBP/USD tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 1,2260

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (11 Abr 2017)

*La caída del euro: factores internos y externos*

Los inversores están vendiendo el par EUR/USD que, según Libertex, ahora se está cotizando alrededor de nivel de 1,5865. Dos factores condicionan la liquidación actual. Primero, en vista de las elecciones a celebrarse en Francia el 23 de abril se está creciendo la incertidumbre que engendra miedo y la salida de las posiciones abiertas de euro. Según las últimas encuestas, Marine Le Pen y Emmanuel Macron son los líderes, el tercero ahora es Jean-Luc Mélenchon que adelantó a François Fillon.

Jean-Luc Mélenchon también está a favor de la salida de Francia de la mayoría de los acuerdos fundamentales de la Unión Europea. Por eso, en segunda vuelta de las elecciones sus partidarios van a votar a favor de Marine Le Pen. Es por lo que está preocupado el euro.

Al mismo tiempo el dólar estadounidense se está consolidando, porque el mercado se concentró en el aumento de los salarios y la reducción del paro en los Estados Unidos. Los inversores comprenden que la economía no puede crear nuevos puestos de trabajo a ese ritmo y compran el dólar.

El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista será la marca de 1,0480.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (12 Abr 2017)

*Confianza en GBP, litigios de Apple
Mercado de divisas*
Según gráficos de Libertex, la dinámica de la libra esterlina es bastante positiva ahora. Al no poder romper el nivel de soporte fuerte en torno de 1,2360, el par GBP/USD empezó a crecer.
Ayer observamos otro motivo para comprar continuamente la moneda británica. El índice de precios al consumidor en marzo creció por encima de las proyecciones (0,4% registrado frente a un 0,3% pronosticado). 
No obstante, la inflación del sector manufacturero dio aún más causas para optimismo, rebotando drásticamente. Es decir, tenemos por delante una oleada de aumento de precios. Estos saltos habitualmente se reflejan en el índice de precios al consumidor en dos meses, por eso el Banco de Inglaterra puede considerar el aumento de la tasa de interés en verano (para moderar la inflación). 
En conclusión, vuelvo a repetir que la aceleración de la inflación en el Reino Unido puede hacer la libra esterlina la moneda más prometedora de la segunda temporada. Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 1,2480.

*Mercado de valores*
Las acciones de Apple (AAPL) pueden intensificar la tendencia bajista debido a los litigios con el mayor fabricante de procesadores para iPhone e iPad.
En enero del año en curso Apple demandó al fabricante de procesadores Qualcomm en los EE.UU., acusando a la compañía de inflar los precios artificialmente y negar la recuperación de sobrepagos de 1 mil millones de dólares.
Qualcomm también está acusando a Apple de entrometerse en "acuerdos establecidos desde hace mucho tiempo" con fabricantes por contrato que producen iPhones y iPads, violando patentes del fabricante de procesadores.
Los litigios pueden dañar la reputación de las empresas tecnológicas y perjudicar las perspectivas de la cooperación siguiente, haciendo problemático el suministro de procesadores para iPhone e iPad. Según Libertex, este conflicto ya provocó la deprecación de los activos de ambas empresas.
Entre otros factores de riesgo cabe mencionar las tensas relaciones entre China y los EE.UU. y las preocupaciones por la posible acción militar en Corea del Norte y Siria.
Por lo tanto, es recomendable jugar a la baja, entrando en caso de ruptura de la marca de 139,8 y teniendo como el objetivo el nivel de 136,0.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (13 Abr 2017)

*La debilitación del dólar
Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY se cerró ayer por debajo de 110,00. Es muy importante, porque es la ruptura del nivel de soporte fuerte que puede señalar el cambio de la actitud de los inversores.
Actualmente dos factores presionan el dólar estadounidense. Primero, es la geopolítica. El posible ataque estadounidense a Corea del Norte y la intensificación del conflicto en Siria seguirán influyendo en el dólar durante una semana, como mínimo.
Segundo, es el factor económico. En su discurso Janet Yellen expresó su descontento con el actual nivel de productividad y el ritmo de crecimiento de la PIB. A la vez dejó entender que el aumento de la tasa de interés será moderado, terminando la racha alcista del USD.
Pronto se publicará el informe importante sobre las ventas al por menor en los EE.UU. Si éste es decepcionante también, el par USD/JPY puede retroceder hasta 108.20. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (14 Abr 2017)

*El dólar y el euro están cayendo
Mercado de divisas
El AUD/USD*
El par AUD/USD creció abruptamente ayer, debido a la intervención verbal de Donald Trump que criticó la fuerza excesiva del dólar y a la publicación de los datos sólidos del mercado laboral en Australia. Según Libertex, el par se cotiza ahora alrededor de la marca de 0,7562.
La intervención de Trump ya no tiene mucha influencia en el precio, porque el mercado olvida rápido. El nivel de empleo en Australia seguirá influyendo en lo que va del día. El número de nuevos puestos de empleo es un indicador volátil. Si analizamos la tendencia de recuperación del mercado laboral desestacionalizada, nos damos cuenta de que es más moderada.
Por eso la euforia inicial puede ser sustituida por las esperanzas de estadística más débil a publicarse en mayo. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que los niveles actuales técnicos son atractivos para entrar con ventas. Ya que el AUD/USD rompió la marca de 0,7580, es recomendable abrir las posiciones cortas. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 0,7510.
*El EUR/JPY*
El par EUR/JPY puede seguir retrocediendo, teniendo en cuenta los riesgos del euro y la popularidad del yen en el contexto de la situación geopolítica. 
Dentro de 9 días se celebrarán las elecciones en Francia. Según la encuesta de OpinionWay, Marine Le Pen se ha adelantado a Emmanuel Macron. Como bien sabemos, la presidenta del Frente Nacional está no solamente en contra de la política migratoria actual, sino también opina que hace falta salir de la Unión Europea. Ahora es el factor principal que presiona la moneda comunitaria.
A la vez, dos factores importantes se han traducido en la mayor demanda del yen. Primero, los riesgos del ataque de los EE.UU. a Corea del Norte. Segundo, la debilidad del dólar. Trump volvió a mostrar que el dólar carao era dañino para los productores estadounidenses y además dejó bien claro que le gustaba la política de tasas de interés bajas de la FED.
Es recomendable abrir las posiciones cortas después de la corrección. Según Libertex, a nivel de 116,40 está nivel de resistencia que puede ser interesante para vender. En los gráficos diarios y horarios los precios ahora están por encima de la media móvil de 50 periodos, lo que indica que el par seguirá retrocediendo.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (17 Abr 2017)

*Pronóstico para la semana del 17 al 21 de abril
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
_El Brent encontrará soporte_
A principios de esta semana el Brent (BRN) puede bajar unos puntos debido al crecimiento del número de taladros petroleros en función, que creció en 11, alcanzando el máximo que no se había registrado desde abril de 2015. Por eso el Brent puede retroceder hasta 55,00 dólares por el barril. Sin embargo, esta corrección nos abre brillantes oportunidades de realizar las compras.
Hay varios factores de mayor relevancia que favorecen la apreciación del Brent. Hay intervenciones verbales de representantes de la OPEP que aumentan las expectativas de la prorrogación del acuerdo de reducción de la producción. La temporada de vacaciones en los EE.UU. causará el aumento de la demanda de gasolina y la reducción de las reservas comerciales. Por lo tanto, el Brent se oscilará en el intervalo de 55,00 – 56,90 dólares por el barril. Actualmente, según Libertex, el activo cuesta 55,39 dólares por el barril.


*Mercado de valores*
_Es la hora de vender los índices estadounidenses_
El viernes se transcendió que los EE.UU. estaban dispuestos a lanzar un ataque preventivo contra Corea del Norte. Es natural que haya más preocupación por el posible agravamiento del conflicto. Corea del Norte, por supuesto, estará dispuesto a responder. En estas condiciones los índices bursátiles estarán bajo la presión de este factor geopolítico.
Además, es obvio que ha cambiado la retórica de Trump, que dice que no está en contra de la política de tasas de interés bajas. Es decir, surgieron muchas dudas de que el presidente cumpla sus promesas electorales de realizar las reformas fiscales e infraestructurales. 
La estadística es tampoco optimista. Las ventas al por menor en marzo bajaron un 0,2%. Fueron revisados a la baja los datos de febrero. Todo esto indica que el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía en primer trimestre de 2017 puede ser bajo. 
Si esta semana la estadística sigue siendo débil, el S&P 500 (ES), que, según Libertex, ahora está a nivel de 2324,63, puede caer hasta 2290,00. 

*Mercado de divisas*
_El euro débil_
El euro trata de recuperar sus posiciones desesperadamente, pero, en general, no hay factores favorables para el crecimiento de esta moneda. La debilidad del euro es lo único que favorece la apreciación del euro.
La semana que viene la moneda comunitaria estará bajo la presión. Marine Le Pen está cerca de Macron. Además, según los últimos datos, Melenchon puede ser tercero en las elecciones. Su actitud es más parecida a la de Marine Le Pen, por eso en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones sus partidarios votarán a favor de Le Pen. Todo esto crea nuevos riesgos para el euro.
Esta semana se publicará macro-estadística bastante interesante, como, por ejemplo, el índice de precios al consumo de la zona de euro y el índice de la actividad comercial. Si la inflación está por debajo de las expectativas, el euro estará bajo la presión adicional.
Por lo tanto, el par EUR/USD, que, según Libertex, ahora está alrededor de nivel de 1,0600, puede retroceder hasta 1,0500.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (19 Abr 2017)

*La estadística china abre el camino de crecimiento para el cobre. El dólar tiene problemas
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
La estadística china resultó ser positiva tanto el viernes como el lunes. En primer trimestre el PIB creció 6,9% ante las proyecciones de 6,8%, la producción manufacturera expandió 7,6% ante 6,3% pronosticado. Las ventas al por menor se aumentaron 10,9%. El ritmo de crecimiento de las exportaciones chinas marcó récord de 2 años. Todos estos factores confirman que la demanda china del cobre (HG) puede crecer un 3% en 2017.
Sin embargo, no es garantizado que la oferta pueda cubrir la demanda. Los mineros chilenos de Chuquicamata bloquearon la entrada en la mina y sus acciones encontraron el apoyo del sindicato. Las huelgas no cesan en las minas peruanas Toquepala y Cuajone. 
Desde el punto de vista técnico, alrededor de 2,6125 se encuentra un fuerte nivel de resistencia y si es roto, el camino alcista estará abierto. En el gráfico horario las cotizaciones se consolidaron por encima del promedio de 50 periodos, lo que también indica que el crecimiento es posible. Según Libertex, el cobre ahora está a nivel de 2,5560.
Por lo tanto, es recomendable entrar con ventas al ser roto el nivel de 2,6125, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 2,6920.

*Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY va cayendo durante cuatro sesiones comerciales de cinco. Sin embargo, esto no quiere decir que el par vaya a parar.
Cabe recordar que el yen es el activo refugio que goza de demanda adicional durante periodos de tensión económica y/o geopolítica. El ensayo de misiles norcoreanos sólo se lograron agravar las tensiones regionales. Pase lo que pase, pero la demanda del yen aumentará. 
Además, el viernes pasado se publicó la estadística poco optimista de los EE.UU. De hecho, el aumento de la tasa de interés de la FED no tendría ningún sentido después de la desaceleración inflacionista (este indicador estaba a nivel de 2,4% ante las proyecciones de 2,6%) y la caída de las ventas al por menor en 0,2%.
Por lo tanto, hace falta esperar la corrección que llevará el par USD/JPY a nivel de 109,00 y después de esto entrar con ventas, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 108,20, seguida por 107,40.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (20 Abr 2017)

*Compramos DuPont cuando esté cerca de 77,70. El AUD/NZD retrocederá
Mercado de valores*
Las acciones de DuPont están bajo la presión adicional desde que se supo que la Comisión Europea requiere que venda la sección que produce sustancias químicas que protegen a los cereales para aprobar la fusión con Dow Chemicals.
La empresa va a sustituir estos activos con las acciones de la compañía de FMC que produce los productos para la alimentación sana. Ambos tipos de activos generan mucho beneficio, sin embargo, los activos de DuPont son dos veces más rentables. Por eso FMC pagará 1,2 mil millones de dólares en efectivo y 425 millones en forma del capital de funiconamiento.
Este esquema es extremadamente​ beneficiosa para FMC, Pero debilitará un poco la posición de DuPont. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones de FMC se apreciaron 10% al ser publicada esta noticia. No obstante, a más largo plazo la nueva empresa DowDuPont gana más que pierde. La fusión casi está aprobada, el volumen del negocio en la esfera de la producción de alimentos sanos crecerá un 20% hasta alcanzar 4 mil millones de dólares.
Es de considerar que las acciones de DD ahora son interesantes para comprar. Es recomendable realizar la transacción cuando el activo se desvíe del promedio de 50 horas y este alrededor de 77,70. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista será la marca de 79,65.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par AUD/NZD puede seguir bajando. El acta de la reunión del Banco de Reservas de Australia causó la depreciación del dólar australiano.
El acta de la reunión del banco central que fue publicado el 18 de abril refleja las preocupaciones del regulador por la situación en el mercado laboral en Australia. Destacaron que el consumo de los hogares estaba por debajo de las proyecciones. También hay riesgos en el mercado inmobiliario. Todo esto en conjunto perjudica las posiciones del AUD.
Los datos sobre la inflación en Nueva Zelanda han de ser positivos. Si el indicador, como se espera, crece, el banco del país no va a bajar las tasas de interés, incentivando la apreciación del NZD.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, en los gráficos de Libertex se observa la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 1,0760, que parece ser atractivo para vender en caso de ruptura. Los precios están por encima del promedio de 50 periodos en los gráficos diarios y horarios, lo que también indica que la depreciación es bien probable. El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista será la marca de 1,0690.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (24 Abr 2017)

¡Hola a todos! Publico los resúmenes del fin de la semana santa. 

*Compramos S&P500 si supera el promedio de 200 horas. La libra ante las elecciones anticipadas
Mercado de valores*
Los índices bursátiles norteamericanos tratan de consolidarse después de la caída de la semana pasada provocada por la fuga de los activos relacionados con el crecimiento económico. Los riesgos políticos de las elecciones a celebrarse en Francia y de la tensión entre los EE.UU. y Corea del Norte causaron esta actitud de inversores.
Sin embargo, las probabilidades de que gane la extrema derecha o la extrema izquierda no son altas. Por ejemplo, el Instituto de la Opinión Pública IFOP/Paris calcula que existe la probabilidad de 60% de que Macron gane a Le Pen en la segunda vuelta de elecciones. Además, este mes la popularidad de Le Pen bajó un 5% debido a varios escándalos y todavía sigue cayendo. A pesar de todo es poco probable que el conflicto entre los EE.UU. y Corea del Norte desborde las fronteras de este país asiático, y, es decir, la influencia del enfrentamiento militar en la economía mundial será mínima. 
Teniendo en cuenta la dinámica positiva de los indicadores macroeconómicos clave de los EE.UU. en marzo, es posible utilizar los precios actuales relativamente bajos para buscar las oportunidades de abrir las posiciones largas.
Es recomendable comprar el CFD del índice bursátil S&P500 (ES) si el activo se cierra por encima de la marca de 2346 (según Libertex, es el promedio de 200 horas), teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 2360.
Mercado de divisas[/b]
Según Libertex, después de que Theresa May anunció que este año se celebrarían las elecciones anticipadas en las que ella tiene muchas probabilidades de ganar el par GBP/USD creció 400 puntos básicos.
A más largo plazo la libra seguirá creciendo, pero hay que tener en cuenta que después de crecer 400 puntos, el par tendrá que bajar durante la corrección. Sin embargo, cabe mencionar que la situación política general en el país ya se ha cambiado. Theresa May puede ganar 2/3 de votos. La primera ministra necesita más apoyo en el parlamento y parece que ella lo conseguirá. Por lo tanto, la probabilidades de la salida “suave” de la Unión Europeo se han aumentado. Es el factor positivo para la libra esterlina.
Además, la inflación en el Reino Unido está creciendo, hay probabilidades de que el Banco de Inglaterra adopte la actitud más agresiva. Es decir, que la libra seguirá creciendo en el periodo de 2 meses. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,2860, seguida por 1,29. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 08:01 ----------

*Cacao está cerca de los mínimos 
Mercado de bienes*
Los precios de cacao (COCOA) vuelven a estar a nivel de los mínimos que no se habían registrado a partir de 2008 (1867 dólares por tonelada) debido al nivel alto de reservas en los puertos de Costa de Marfil y a las favorables condiciones meteorológicas. Se presume que los niveles actuales son suficientemente bajos y por eso los inversores empezarán a abrir nuevas posiciones, causando la depreciación del activo. 
La apreciación del euro y de la libra esterlina favorece la compra de cacao por las empresas europeas, porque la mayoría del procesamiento de cacao se realiza en Europa. 
Desde el punto de vista técnico, el precio, según Libertex, está alrededor de los mínimos de 10 años. El activo se está acercando al nivel de soporte. Por lo tanto, es recomendable abrir las posiciones de compra cuando el activo esté a nivel de 1920, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 2040.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (26 Abr 2017)

*Mercado de divisas: ¡Si no sabe qué hacer con el euro, compre el yen!*

El par USD/JPY creció después de la primera vuelta de las elecciones francesas. Según Libertex, ahora los activos de riesgo están gozando de la demanda adicional. Es decir, que el par mencionado bien puede volver a crecer.
Macron adelanta a Le Pen, por eso el mercado está seguro de que casi no hay probabilidades de que gane la nacinalpopulista en la segunda vuelta de comicios. Por lo tanto, no hay nada que temer y no vale la pena esconder el yen en los activos refugios. En una semana el yen acumuló el exceso de las posiciones largas, por eso la moneda japonesa se está corregiendo.
Por lo tanto, el par USD/JPY volvió a tener posibilidades de regresar a nivel de 111,60, pero es posible solamente al superar la marca de 110,50. 
Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (28 Abr 2017)

*La selección del pronóstico trimestral *

En segundo trimestre de 2017 las elecciones en Francia serán el motor principal para diferentes activos 

Si Marine Le Pen gana las elecciones, el CAC-40 puede ser interesante para abrir las posiciones cortas. Si gana Emmanuel Macron o François Fillon hay que buscar las posiciones de compra no solamente del índice francés CAC-40, sino también de los índices alemanes y estadounidenses (DAX-30 y Dow Jones) después de corrección, porque las economías estadounidense y alemana quedarán en la zona de crecimiento.

La victoria electoral de Marine Le pen puede ser un shock para los inversores. Por supuesto, no le será fácil llevar a cabo el referendo sobre la salida de Francia de la zona de euro, pero las esperanzas de este escenario provocarán la inestabilidad política. Los precedentes históricos permiten concluir que estos causarán el crecimiento del oro. El referendo del Brexit hizo encarecer más de 13% el oro en el periodo del 31 de mayo al 6 de julio. La compra de los metales preciosos parece ser una buena estrategia. 

En general, las acciones de las compañías europeas, incluso del BMW, estarán bajo la presión. A la vez, en cierto momento la depreciación del euro creará la ventaja competitiva para los exportadores europeos, apoyando la recuperación económica.

En segundo trimestre del año en curso los expertos esperan que haya la depreciación de temporada del azúcar que culminará con la recuperación entre mayo y junio. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (28 Abr 2017)

*Pronóstico analítico para América Latina: materias primas y divisas *
Los inversores de todo el mundo ahora están vigilando no solamente las elecciones francesas, sino también el precio del petróleo que se considera ser el principal indicador de bienestar económico de varias regiones del mundo. Las cotizaciones del oro negro se están corrigiendo de forma activa. Según Libertex, el WTI perdió casi 10% en una semana, bajando de 53,5 dólares por el barril a 49,0. 
A pesar de la reducción de la producción en los países de la OPEP y en países aliados de esta organización, los EE.UU. van aumentando la producción, alcanzando la semana pasada el rendimiento récord de 9,25 millones de barriles diarios. Además, las reservas de ese país son superiores 100 millones de barriles a los promedios de 5 años.
Según el gráfico técnico de Libertex, la zona del soporte fuerte del WTI está situada en el intervalo de 40 a 45 dólares por el barril. Dados el número creciente de los países interesados en reducción global de la producción petrolera y la crisis económica en Venezuela, la caída de los precios por debajo de las cifras indicadas parece ser poco probable. Las reservas internacionales de este país redujeron hasta 10 mil millones de dólares, al mismo tiempo hay que tener en cuenta que la mayoría de las reservas están en oro en las bóvedas del Banco Central de Venezuela y, por tanto, no son liquidas. Además, en lo que va del año el país tendrá que pagar las deudas de 6 mil millones de dólares. Todo eso aumenta el riesgo de la quiebra soberana de Venezuela.
A la vez hay noticias positivas para América Latina en general y para México en particular. Trump en su discurso dijo que había posibilidad de que retrasara el inicio de la construcción del muro fronterizo. No obstante, se preservará la política proteccionista de la Casa Blanca. Desde el punto de vista técnico, ya se acabó la corrección del par USD/MXN, según Libertex, las cotizaciones del par crecieron de 18,5 a 19.0 pesos mexicanos por un dólar. La probabilidad de crecimiento del par es bastante alta. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 09:15 ----------

*Mercado de divisas: ¿Por qué vale la pena vender la moneda canadiense*
Ayer surgió otro motor de crecimiento para el par USD/CAD, que ahora está creciendo debido, entre otros factores, a la depreciación del petróleo. Según Libertex, el martes el par se apreció un 0,5%.
Es que por la noche del lunes se transcendió que la administración de Trump aumentaría las tarifas para las importaciones de madera canadiense hasta 24%. Es el primer endurecimiento de la política fiscal por parte del nuevo presidente estadounidense. 
De hecho, este pasó impactó negativamente tanto las relaciones comerciales entre dos países norteamericanos, como la economía canadiense inestable, que está sufriendo el periodo de shock por la caída de precios del petróleo. Es un buen motivo para comprar el par CAD/USD, especialmente en vista de la publicación de los informes sobre las reservas comerciales estadounidenses. Si el volumen vuelve a crecer, la depreciación del Brent se acelerará, causando una nueva oleada de la caída de la moneda canadiense.
El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,36, seguida por 1,3680.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 09:37 ----------

*Un café y el euro electoral
Mercado de divisas*
Para el jueves está programada la reunión del BCE, que, junto con las elecciones francesas, hace más actual el análisis del euro.
La moneda comunitaria se encuentra en la situación favorable. El candidato europeísta Macron es el líder, por lo tanto, los inversores pueden comprar el euro. En este contexto parece que la reunión del regulador nos dé las noticias positivas, haciendo énfasis en la futura derrota electoral de la nacional-populista Marine Le Pen. Todo eso estimulará la apreciación del par EUR/USD hasta la marca de 1,10, que, según Libertex, ahora está a nivel de alrededor de 1,09.
No obstante, es recomendable vender el euro cuando ya esté a este nivel, porque todas las noticias positivas ya están incluidas en el precio y cada noticia negativa puede causar una oleada de liquidaciones que puede llevar al par a nivel de 1,09, seguido por 1,0840. 
*Mercado de bienes*
Según Libertex, el precio del café (COFFEE) están retrocediendo a nivel de límite inferior de la tendencia alcista que se registró en noviembre de 2013. A partir de allí los precios pueden volver a subir debido a las tendencias alcistas.
El exceso de la demanda debido a las cosechas grandes en Brasil y la desaceleración de la demanda europea es el argumento principal de los analistas que vaticinan la depreciación de este artículo. La consolidación de la libra esterlina y la revaluación de los precios del café en dólares en London también debilitan las posiciones del café. 
Al mismo tiempo, después de la primera vuelta de elecciones en Francia y el anuncio de las elecciones preliminares en Gran Bretaña los riesgos políticos de la región europea se han disminuido, favoreciendo la actividad comercial en Europa y la apreciación del café.
Por consecuente, el objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 137,5 que puede ser alcanzada al ser superado el nivel de 130,0.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (28 Abr 2017)

*El kiwi ha de crecer
Mercado de divisas*
El par NZD/USD, según Libertex, ahora está alrededor del límite inferior del intervalo comercial anual de 0,6880-0,7340. Si el par no puede romper la marca indicada, el par tendrá que rebotar a niveles superiores.
Es la tercera vez que el par intenta romper la marca de 0,6880 desde diciembre de 2016. Parece que este intento tampoco tendrá éxito, porque por la mañana de ayer el par volvió a crecer. Es probable que la depreciación se debe a la caída del AUD, cuya dinámica tiene correlación con la moneda de Nueva Zelanda.
Cabe destacar las noticias fundamentales positivas – el NZD es sensible a los precios de lácteos, que van creciendo durante cuatro días consecutivas, creando condiciones para la apreciación del AUD. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista bien puede ser la marca de 0,6950. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope

_Por favor, tenga en cuenta que el comercio con acciones, CFDs, commodities, divisas y otros derivados financieros puede resultar en pérdidas o ganancias de capital, aún cuando se lleva a cabo por recomendación.
_


----------



## Libertex (1 May 2017)

*Mercado de valores Indices norteamericanos caerán*

Mercado de valores 
Indices norteamericanos caerán

Según libertex, 

Al cierre de la semana los índices bursátiles norteamericanos volvieron a crecer. No obstante, ni el S&P, ni el Dow Jones recuperaron los niveles máximos que registraron recientemente. Y seguramente la semana próxima no lograrán recuperar esos máximos. La semana estará colmada de informes financieros macroeconómicos. Se publicarán los índices de actividad empresarial en la industria y la esfera de servicios, así como el reporte sobre el mercado de trabajo estadounidense. Últimamente las estadísticas sobre la economía norteamericana no son alentadoras. Así, pues, si estas arrojan resultados inferiores a los previstos, los índices se verán bajo fuerte presión. 
Por otro lado, el miércoles la Reserva Federal de EE UU anunciará su resolución sobre la tasa de interés referencial. Por ahora, no se espera una subida, pero el mercado prestará mucha atención al tono de la declaración. El estado frágil de la economía quizá propicie una retórica más moderada. A corto plazo esto puede sostener los índices. Al mismo tiempo, posiblemente dé paso a que se alcance un nivel favorable para ventas. El S&P 500 (ES) podrá descender hasta alrededor de los 2355,00 y, ulteriormente, hacia los 2325,00.* *

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía. 
*
Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

¡Gana dinero con las elecciones! Previsiones para el segundo trimestre de 2017 

Ahora nadie cree que Marine Le Pen triunfe en las elecciones. Pero cada semana su popularidad está creciendo. ¿Cuáles activos registrarán una demanda extraordinaria, según rumores y datos concretos? ¿De cuáles es mejor deshacerse ahora mismo? ¿Cuánto durará la euforia en las bolsas? Las respuestas a estas y otras muchas interrogantes Usted las encontrará en el pronóstico trimestral Q2 2017.


Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES


----------



## Libertex (11 May 2017)

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas:
Por tercer mes consecutivo se registra un déficit mundial de petróleo *

La Agencia Internacional de la Energía ha publicado el informe financiero del mercado de petróleo. En vez del excedente de 0,19 millones de barriles diarios cifrados en las previsiones de abril, se registró un déficit de 0,71 millones de barriles, ya por tercer mes consecutivo. Se revisaron al alza los pronósticos mensuales de la demanda neta de petróleo hasta finales de 2018. Según Libertex, el factor mencionado ya ha estimulado el crecimiento del activo.
En este contexto es atractivo comprar petróleo marca Brent con referencia 52,5 y 53,0 dólares por barril. Un factor de contención ha sido el incremento de la producción de petróleo en EE UU, que en abril marcó (desde noviembre de 2015) un nuevo máximo mensual de producción de 15,19 millones de barriles diarios, principalmente, gracias a la recuperación de la producción de petróleo de esquisto. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (13 May 2017)

*Mercado de divisas: USD/JPY bajará hasta 113,10*
El par USD/JPY llama la atención de muchos inversores y analistas del mercado de divisas, porque no está claro hasta qué punto puede llegar el par en su camino alcista. Cabe recordar que la estadística labora positiva de EE.UU. junto con varios comentarios agresivos de los representantes de la FED estimularon la dinámica alcista del USD/JPY.
Sin embargo, después de la noticia del despido de jefe del FBI en el gráfico de Libertex se observó la corrección bajista. Si es el comienzo de otra oleada de batallas políticas en EE.UU., se pone en duda la tasa de crecimiento económico de este país y, por consiguiente, el aumento de la tasa de interés en julio. Es decir, podrá haber la liquidación del USD.
En estas condiciones después de cada comentario político el par USD/JPY puede ser vendido con renovado vigor. El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 113,10.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (15 May 2017)

*Mercado de divisas: La libra parece ser atractiva*
Según Libertex, el par GBP/USD bajó abruptamente, retrocediendo hasta 1,2849 después de los comentarios del jefe de Banco de Inglaterra Mark Carney, que dejó bien claro que el Reino Unido no tenía planes de contingencia para la posible demora de Brexit o dificultades que pueden surgir durante el proceso.
Además, M.Carney confirmó que el regulador no planeaba cambiar su política monetaria. Solamente el representante del banco central que deja su cargo en junio de este año se pronunció a favor del aumento de la tasa.
Sin embargo, si analizamos la situación desde una perspectiva más amplia nos damos cuenta de que el representante que apoya el aumento de la tasa tiene miedo de la inflación que creció de 0,2% a 2,3% en último año debido a la devaluación de la moneda nacional. El siguiente informe se publicará la semana que viene y si se confirma el crecimiento dl índice de precios al consumo, la libra crecerá. Por lo tanto, la depreciación actual es una buena oportunidad para comprar, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 1,2940.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 08:52 ----------

*Resumen de mercados financieros americanos: MXN, CAD, BRL*
La semana pasada las elecciones en Francia fueron el centro de atención de inversores y de la prensa financiera mundial. Conforme a las proyecciones, el centrista Emmanuel. Macron logró ganar las elecciones por un amplio margen. Como no hubo ninguna sensación, los mercados financieros no respondieron a ese acontecimiento con la reacción extrema y el dólar norteamericano, según Libertex, no perdió sus posiciones ante las principales monedas rivales. 
La estadística laboral positiva también apoyó el dólar estadounidense: el número de solicitudes de desempleo bajó 19 mil, llegando hasta 238 mil (el mínimo de 3 semanas), y, según ADP, al mismo tiempo se crearon 177 mil puestos de trabajo adicionales en el sector privado.
La recesión estacional de la economía estadounidense no influyó en las tendencias de largo plazo de tales pares como USD/MXN y USD/BRL. Hace dos semanas varios analistas recomendaban abrir las posiciones de largo plazo en USD/MXN, que resultaron ser beneficiosos (USD/MXN, según Libertex, ahora está probando la resistencia de 19,2-19,3 dólares con referencia a la zona de 19,5-20,0).
El contexto económico exterior de México sigue siendo desfavorable, a pesar del crecimiento del déficit de EE.UU. en el comercio con su vecino meridional (en marzo el indicador creció un 22% hasta 7 mil millones de dólares). La investigación del comercio en el mercado de acero y de su impacto en la seguridad nacional de EE.UU. revela que la política proteccionista de Trump todavía se encuentra en el punto de partida. En 2016 México y Canadá importaron 27% de esta mercancía a EE.UU. La cancelación de estos suministros impactará negativamente a los vecinos de EE.UU. y acelerará la devaluación del peso mexicano y del dólar canadiense.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (16 May 2017)

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas: Hay que comprar el Brent*
La semana pasada el petróleo logró recuperar sus posiciones. Sin embargo, el fin de semana el ritmo de crecimiento se desaceleró, porque los inversores empezaron a fijar los beneficios, pero hay muchas probabilidades de que se registre de nuevo la dinámica positiva. 
Esta semana el Brent (BRN) tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 52,30, seguida por 52,60. Dos factores fundamentales favorecerán la apreciación del activo. En primer lugar, hay expectativas de que en el encuentro de la OPEP y otros productores de petróleo se prorrogue el acuerdo de reducción de la producción. Por lo menos, Iraq, Argelia, Arabia Saudí están obviamente dispuestos a hacerlo.
Las reservas comerciales de petróleo en EE.UU. también se consideran ser el factor favorable. En el último informe del Departamento de Energía se registró la reducción del volumen de las reservas. Al mismo tiempo la tendencia bajista va desarrollándose, porque ya se está empezando la temporada de vacaciones en EE.UU. En este periodo la demanda de combustible suele crecer. Según Libertex, el Brent ahora está a nivel de 52,14.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 12:20 ----------

*Mercado de divisas: El crecimiento de la libra en caso de la aceleración de inflación *
Por la mañana del lunes el par GBP/USD creció 50 puntos básicos en el contexto absolutamente neutro (no había ningunos motores de crecimiento). Estos movimientos siempre tienen mucha importancia, porque señalan que el mercado está dispuesto a comprar la moneda solamente porque parece ser atractiva. 
Los comentarios del jefe de Banco de Inglaterra debilitaron la libra esterlina y por eso los inversores lograron comprar esta moneda cuando estaba a niveles atractivos. El martes se publicará el informe importante sobre inflación. 
La inflación este año se ha acelerado drásticamente (de 0,2% a 2,3%). El martes la inflación puede subir hasta 2,6%, el nivel demasiado cercano al punto máximo establecido por el Banco de Inglaterra.
El Banco de Inglaterra tiene que mantener el índice de precios al consumo por debajo de 3,0% y restringir el aumento de la tasa de interés. Si se acelera la inflación, habrá más posibilidades del crecimiento de la tasa de interés y de la apreciación de la libra. El objetivo inmediato del par GBP/USD será la marca de 1,2980.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (18 May 2017)

*Mercado de divisas
USD/CAD puede retroceder hasta 1,3500*
En unos días puede surgir otro motor de crecimiento para el dólar canadiense. Como la economía canadiense depende de las exportaciones de petróleo, el CAD crecerá si el oro negro se aprecia.
El petróleo ahora está en la posición favorable. Primero, casi no hay dudas de que el acuerdo de la reducción de producción se prorrogue por 9 meses. Segundo, es probable que las reservas comerciales estadounidenses sigan cayendo, porque ya se ha empezado la temporada de vacaciones y la demanda de combustible está creciendo. Por ahora, según Libertex, el Brent se está apreciando. 
Además, la estadística estadounidense es poco positiva últimamente. Ahora el mercado no está seguro de que la Reserva Federal aumente la tasa de interés en junio. Si los datos sobre la producción industrial y la construcción son pesimistas, el dólar estadounidense estará bajo la presión adicional.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, en el gráfico de Libertex se ve que hay un fuerte nivel de soporte alrededor de 1,3600. En los gráficos de 24 horas los precios se consolidaron por debajo del promedio de 50 intervalos. Si se rompe el nivel mencionado, se acelerará la caída del par USD/CAD.

*Euro prepara a dar la vuelta*
Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD va creciendo durante tres días. Según Libertex, en este periodo el par logró ganar 200 puntos básicos. Parece que se está acercando la hora de corrección.
La apreciación del par se debe más a la debilidad del dólar que a la fuerza de la moneda comunitaria. El martes había rumores de que Trump divulgó los datos secretos. Esto socavó la confianza en el presidente norteamericano y el interés en el USD. Sin embargo, es poco probable que esta reacción negativa siga siendo duradera. 
A la vez el optimismo para el euro causado por la victoria de Macron ya casi desapareció. Además, en las últimas reuniones el Banco Central Europeo dejó claro que no tenía intenciones de cambiar la política monetaria. Eso no favorece el euro. Si la inflación en la zona de euro está por debajo de las proyecciones, puede haber una nueva oleada de liquidación de la moneda comunitaria. 
El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 1,10, seguida por 1,0950. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (20 May 2017)

*Mercado de divisas: El dólar está perdiendo el terreno*
El par USD/JPY retrocedió hasta 112,25. Según Libertex. el par empezó a dar la vuelta cuando estaba a nivel de 114,30. Es posible que la depreciación dure un tiempo bastante largo.
La agencia “Reuteurs” publicó una investigación en que se consta que 27 de 33 economistas esperan el endurecimiento de la política monetaria del Banco de Japón, lo que significa que no hay motivos para la caída del yen a largo plazo. 
Para complementar el análisis cabe añadir que las posiciones flojas de Trump socavan la confianza en dólar estadounidense. El nuevo escándalo estalló cuando se supo que el recién despedido director del FBI James Comey había publicado la nota en la que explicaba que Donald Trump le pedía dejar de investigar el caso de su ex asesor de seguridad nacional. Aparecieron rumores sobre el posible juicio político del presidente y, por lo tanto, las posiciones del dólar han sido debilitadas. 
Por lo tanto, es posible la apreciación del USD/JPY después de cada comentario político. El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 111,80.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 17:18 ----------

*Mercado de divisas: La libra esterlina crecerá*
Mientras el tema de escándalos políticos estadounidenses predominaba en el mercado, el par GBP/USD atravesó el nivel de 1,2960. Según Libertex, el nivel no ha sido roto desde setiembre del año pasado. Si el tipo de cambio está por encima de este nivel durante un tiempo, el mercado nos dará otra señal de que el GBP puede seguir apreciándose. 
Además, la libra ahora se encuentra en las condiciones favorables. Primero, la inflación va creciendo y por eso el Banco de Inglaterra tendrá que moderarla. Segundo, los datos económicos son positivos. Las ventas al por menor crecieron por encima de las expectativas (2,3% frente a 1,0%). Tercero, la situación política en EE.UU. reduce las probabilidades de que la FED aumente la tasa de interés, debilitando las posiciones del dólar. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (23 May 2017)

*Café y Bitcoin – los riesgos políticos favores ambos activos*

*Mercado de divisas. Bitcoin tiene como objetivo la marca de 2000*
Según Libertex, las criptomonedas van demostrando una dinámica positiva. Todavía hay posibilidades del crecimiento posterior. Los siguientes factores favorecen la apreciación de Bitcoin y Litecoin.
Primero, la compañía Payza anunció que había agregado una variedad de servicios de Bitcoin. Ahora los usuarios pueden guardar Bitcoin en sus cuentas corrientes en vez de tener que convertir la divisa virtual en su respectiva moneda nacional. Todos los pagos en criptodivisa están bajo la protección de Payza Resolution Center. Durante las próximas semanas los usuarios de Payza podrán cambiar Bitcoin en sus cuentas corrientes en la compañía, recargando instantáneamente con dólares su tarjeta Payza.
Segundo, el miércoles, el 24 de mayo arranca la bolsa japonesa de Bitcoin GMO-Z.com Coin. Allí se podrá efectuar el cambio de Bitcoin, así como la compraventa de esta divisa por el yen.*
Hay noticias positivas también para Litecoin. Charlie Lee, el principal desarrollador de Litecoin ha compartido un enlace a la nueva hoja de ruta del proyecto. Según este documento, está prevista una gran serie de novedades. Todavía no se dan a conocer las fechas exactas de la realización de estas inovaciones. Pero son muchas. En particular, la implementación de un formato más seguro para la dirección de criptomoneda, el reinicio de creación de bolsa para Android, la protección de transacción Litecoin con la identificación de la dirección del destinatario, la el apoyo en compraventa de Litecoin desde Coinbase Buy Widget. Todas estas medidas contribuirán al reforzamiento de Litecoin.*
Además, cabe mencionar que en los últimos días Trump se encuentra bajo la amenaza de la destitución. Es natural que el mercado esté en el periodo tormentoso y que los activos-refugios gocen de gran demanda.*
Todo esto crea condiciones para que Bitcoin pueda superar la marca de 2000 y Litecoin - la de 38,0000.

*Mercado de bienes: Café: la crisis política en Brasil apoyará los precios*
Según los datos de Libertex, los precios del Café (COFFEE) otra vez volvieron a los límites de la tendencia alcista que observamos desde el noviembre de 2013. De allí pueden empezar a recuperarse, teniendo en cuenta que ésta es una tendencia a largo plazo.*
La crisis política en Brasil, donde algunos ciudadanos del país exigen la destitución del Presidente Temer, puede apoyar los precios. La Fiscalía del país está dispuesta a privar al actual líder brasileño de su mandato. Miles de personas salieron a la calle para participar en manifestaciones y mítines cuyo fin es hacer destituir al Presidente. En particular, sospechan que Temer está involucrado en casos de corrupción y obstrucción de la justicia.
42% del volumen mundial de café se produce en Brasil, así que los cambios en el país afectaran directamente a las cotizaciones mundiales de este bien. Cada riesgo de interrupciones del suministro o cambios de políticas respecto al sector llevarán inmediatamente a que disparen los precios.
El objetivo en la racha alcista es la marca de 137,0.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (25 May 2017)

*La maniobra táctica del euro. Goldman Sachs se apreciará.
Mercado de divisas*
El par EUR/USD rebotó ayer después de que Ángela Merkel comentó que la moneda comunitaria estaba demasiado débil. La posición de la canciller alemana sorprendió a muchos expertos.
Cabe recordar que la economía del país está orientada a las exportaciones y, por lo tanto, el euro débil es favorable para los productores alemanes. La apreciación del euro puede impactar negativamente la mayor economía europea que es la fuente de crecimiento de la zona de euro. Además, la ayuda financiera alemana es el factor clave en la restauración de la economía griega. 
Al mismo tiempo el euro caro moderará el crecimiento de la inflación, que hace poco logró alcanzar el objetivo de 2%. En este contexto el cambio de la política monetaria del Banco Central Europeo es poco probable.
Por consiguiente, el crecimiento abrupto del euro no es la tendencia general, sino una maniobra táctica que tendrá efecto a corto plazo. Ahora, según Libertex, el euro está a nivel de 1,2475, pero el objetivo del EUR/USD en la racha bajista será la marca de 1,1170.

*Mercado de valores*
Las preocupaciones por el posible juicio político del presidente Trump presionaban las acciones del sector financiero estadounidense, porque la destitución puede significar que no se realizarán los planes de la desreglamentación financiera.
Sin embargo, parece que por lo menos ahora las probabilidades del juicio político no son altas. El presidente de EE.UU. puede utilizar a su discreción toda la información que se le presenta. Además, el vice-presidente que asumirá funciones del jefe de estado en caso de la destitución del líder actual también se pronunciaba a favor de la desreglamentación del sector bancario.
Las acciones de Goldman Sachs (GS) ahora están a nivel de mínimos de seis meses, a pesar de que la situación económica fundamental no se ha cambiado principalmente. Es decir, hay que buscar las oportunidades para comprar. Desde el punto de vista técnico, sería lógico abrir las posiciones cuando el activo esté a nivel del promedio de 200 periodos. Según Libertex, es la marca de 212,0. El objetivo es la marca de 232,0.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 10:21 ----------

*EUR y AUD perderán su valor frente al dólar estadounidense
Mercado de divisas
EUR/USD: es la hora de bajar*
El par EUR/USD superó el nivel máximo de seis meses. Las palabras de Ángela Merkel y una serie de datos sólidos europeos junto con la estadística débil norteamericana apoyaron el crecimiento de la moneda comunitaria. Sin embargo, la apreciación del euro se acabará muy pronto. 
El euro caro hace daño a las economías orientadas a las exportaciones de la región. En este contexto el Banco Central Europeo, por lo menos, realizará varias intervenciones verbales para debilitar el euro. Las insinuaciones de la continuación de la política económica estimulante presionaran el euro.
El acta de reunión de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. también influirá en la dinámica del par. A pesar de la publicación de varios informes económicos débiles de EE.UU. los representantes de la FED siguen insistiendo en que sea necesario aumentar la tasa de interés dos veces en lo que va del año. 
Desde el punto de vista técnico, en los gráficos de Libertex se ve que la resistencia fuerte está a nivel de 1,1320. Al ser rota esta marca la actividad de los vendedores se acelerará creando oportunidades para abrir las posiciones cortas.

*La tendencia alcista del AUD llega a su fin*
Durante los últimos 10 días comerciales el par AUD/USD bajó solamente una vez. Además, en total el par ganó casi 200 puntos básicos en este periodo. Esto se debe a la debilidad del dólar y a la recuperación de los precios de metales industriales.
Sin embargo, la moneda australiana cada día tiene menos posibilidades de seguir apreciándose. Hace unos días la calificación crediticia preparada por S&P de 23 instituciones financieras del país fue degradada. Hay señales de que los acreedores hipotecarios se hagan frente al aumento de las deudas malas en caso de la caída de precios de petróleo. Cabe mencionar que en el mercado inmobiliario la situación ya se está empeorando, porque la demanda interior y exterior ya empezó a bajar.
La apreciación del dólar después de la publicación del acta de la reunión de la FED también puede hacer bajar el precio del par que, según Libertex, ahora está cerca de la zona de resistencia fuerte a nivel de 0,75.
En general, es suficiente para causar la liquidación del par esta semana. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 0,7460 seguida por 0,74.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (26 May 2017)

*Los que tienen diente dulce tendrán que pagar más
Mercado de bienes y materias primas: Compramos el azúcar que está a niveles anuales mínimos*
Según Libertex, el precio de azúcar (SUGAR) bajó hasta el nivel mínimo anual, donde el activo volvió a ser interesante para comprar.
La volatilidad de azúcar se debe a los factores de tiempo, que moderaban las cosechas brasileñas. Por ahora el tiempo se ha mejorado, pero, según las últimas proyecciones meteorológicas, éstos factores volverán a apoyar la apreciación del activo el fin de este mes. Además, cabe mencionar tales tendencias como las oscilaciones del real brasileño, la inestabilidad política y social. En conjunto éstas pueden limitar el volumen de suministros a los mercados mundiales, favoreciendo la apreciación de azúcar.
También no hay que olvidar del aumento de precios de suministros en el mercado interno en 25 rupias indias. El encarecimiento de azucaren el mercado del consumidor tan importante contribuye a la apreciación del activo en el mundo.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, el precio está probando el nivel de resistencia fuerte, que a partir del 16 de mayo se convirtió en la línea de soporte. Por lo tanto, sería lógico abrir las posiciones teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 16,50.

*Mercado de divisas: El dólar se corregirá al alza, pero a corto plazo*
El par USD/JPY puede seguir recuperándose al alcanzar, según Libertex, la marca de 112,00 ayer, porque varios factores apoyan la moneda estadounidense.
Primero, los inversores ya están cansados de vender el dólar: no hay ningunas noticias negativas y hay muchas probabilidades de que la Reserva Federal aumente la tasa de interés en junio. Segundo, ayer se publicó el acta de la última reunión de la FED, que se transcurrió en ambiente menos tenso, ya que no había preocupaciones por Trump y la actitud económica de la FED era positiva.
En estas condiciones el par USD/JPY puede subir por encima de 112,00 y alcanzar la marca de 112,40. Sin embargo, es recomendable vender el par a este nivel, porque la apreciación no durará mucho y el optimismo en el mercado puede desvanecer rápidamente. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (27 May 2017)

*El Brent se hace frente a la cruda realidad. La libra decepciona a los inversores.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los resultados del encuentro de la OPEP no son negativos: todos los países, incluso Urán, consintieron prorrogar el acuerdo por 9 meses. Es la victoria para el Brent, que, según Libertex, después de la publicación de esta decisión logró crecer unos puntos, pero al desvanecer el optimismo principal, se ha empezado la corrección, porque el contenido real del acuerdo era menos positivo.
El factor negativo es la falta del aumento de las cuotas. Es decir, no habrá reducción adicional. Además, es poco probable que haya cambios en las posiciones de productores del petróleo en 6 meses. Es un motivo brillante abandonar el activo ahora, que puede bajar a nivel de 50,00 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas*
El par GBP/USD se hizo menos prometedor después de la publicación del PIB de primer trimestre del año en curso. El PIB bajó hasta 0,2% a pesar de que antes se suponía que estaba a nivel de 0,3%. Todo eso engendra dudas sobre la recuperación económica en el futuro.
Las elecciones parlamentarias en el Reino Unido también debilitan a la moneda nacional, a pesar de que al principio los comicios se consideraban ser un factor positivo para la libra. Es que en aquel periodo las posiciones de Theresa May eran más sólidas. Ahora ella empezó a perder la popularidad. Si ella no logra ganar la mayoría necesaria, el Brexit exitoso será dudoso. 
Por lo tanto, la libra esterlina estará bajo la presión adicional hasta el 7 de junio. El par GBP/USD se oscilará entre 1,29-1,3040.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (30 May 2017)

*El Brent y el Bitcoin crecerán despúes de la corrección
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Según Libertex, el Brent terminó la semana pasada a nivel de 52,60. Hay probabilidades de que los precios de oro negro vuelvan a recuperarse. La OPEP decidió limitarse a solamente prorrogar el acuerdo en vez de aumentar el volumen de las cuotas. Sin embargo, si es necesario, es posible cambiar los parámetros del acuerdo, lo principal es que el sistema de limitación de producción de petróleo sigue funcionando. Además, en los EE.UU. el combustible está gozando de la demanda adicional debido a la temporada de vacaciones. Por consiguiente, el volumen de reservas comerciales estadounidenses irá bajando, lo que favorecerá la apreciación del Brent, que puede regresar a nivel de 53,70. 

*Mercado de divisas*
El precio neto de todas criptomonedas superó la marca de 80 mil millones de dólares, y no se puede decir que este nivel sea máximo, porque las tecnologías blockchain siguen desarrollándose: Citigroup y la bolsa NASDAQ anunciaron la creación de la plataforma blockchain para el mercado de valores. Esta plataforma hará más transparentes las operaciones con valores en tiempo real.
Se ha aclarado el asunto de la escalabilidad de Bitcoin, lo que aumentará la capacidad de la red. Los líderes de la industria de criptomonedas por fin firmaron el acuerdo, según el cual el sistema Segregated Witness será activada en blockchain de Bitcoin. La empresa Bitpay producirá tarjetas de débito disponibles en 131 países del mundo. La asociación de BitPay y Visa permitirá a los clientes de esta empresa pagar con estas tarjetas en la mayoría de países del mundo, convertiendo de inmediato los bitcoins en dólares, euros o libras esterlinas. 
La situación en esta industria es bastante positiva. Por lo tanto, después de la corrección sería lógico comprar este activo, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 2800. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (31 May 2017)

*La apreciación del NZD. La libra tiene dos días. 
Mercado de divisas*
El par NZD/AUD puede seguir cayendo, porque la situación en la economía neozelandesa es más positiva que en la australiana.
En primer lugar, una variedad de factores deteriora la posición del AUD. El banco central de Australia está preocupado por la situación económica en el país El estado del mercado laboral, en que se está cayendo la demanda interna y externa, es uno de los problemas clave. También hay que tener en cuenta la desaceleración económica de China, que influye negativamente en economía australiana. Además, cabe mencionar la disminución del rating de 10 instituciones financieras del país. 
Al mismo tiempo la situación en Nueva Zelanda es relativamente estable. La inflación está creciendo acompañada por la reducción del paro. El superávit del saldo comercial está aumentándose. La apreciación pronosticada de la leche es también positiva para el NZD.
Por lo tanto, el par debe retroceder a nivel de 1,0445 después de bajar por encima de nivel de soporte de 1,0565. Según Libertex, desde el punto de vista técnico los precios en los gráficos diarios y horarios están por encima del promedio de 50 periodos, lo que indica que los precios han de retroceder.

El lunes era el día feriado en Gran Bretaña, sin embargo, según Libertex, el par GBP/USD logró crecer casi 0,3% en un día. De hecho, la libra resultó ser la moneda más dinámica en estos días. 
Es que los sondeos revelaron que Theresa May, la primera ministra del país, sigue manteniendo las posiciones del líder en la carrera electoral. Es bien probable que su partido gane la mayoría en el parlamento del Reino Unido. Hace una semana su rating estaba cayendo, y eso causó la liquidación de la libra esterlina.
Por consiguiente, hasta el 8 de junio el par GBP/USD puede oscilarse abruptamente. Actualmente el par tiene potencial de crecimiento a corto plazo (alrededor de 2 días), el objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,2910. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (1 Jun 2017)

*Libertex: EURO y BRENT hoy
Mercado de divisas:* _¿Qué está pasando con el euro? _
El martes tuvo lugar la liquidación del EUR/USD, provocada por las noticias de Grecia. En unos momentos en los gráficos de Libertex el par retrocedía hasta 1,1109.
¿Pues, qué pasó? El periódico “Bild” citando las fuentes anónimas escribió que Grecia puede negarse a pagar el siguiente tramo de la deuda total de 7 mil millones de euros, si las condiciones de la deuda no se suavizan.
Sin embargo, en poco tiempo todo volvió a sus andadas. El ministro de finanzas de Grecia negó estas afirmaciones, destacando que sus palabras fueron distorsionadas. Él informó que este problema incluso no estaba en la agenda. Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD regresó a nivel de 1,1170.
No obstante, esta situación destaca los problemas de la zona de euro. Las posibilidades de que Grecia pueda volver a entrar en la agenda comunitaria presionarán el par EUR/USD, que tendrá como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 1,1120.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _Hay que comprar el Brent si rompe la resistencia de 52,85_
El petróleo de la marca Brent sigue cotizándose a nivel de comienzos de esta semana, porque los vendedores no se apuran a abrir las posiciones en espera de la publicación de los datos sobre reservas estadounidenses. 
La caída de los precios después de que la OPEP+ anunció oficialmente la prorrogación del acuerdo por nueve meses les alertó a los inversores. Es la reacción absolutamente irracional que parecía más a la fijación de beneficios por parte de los que apostaban por la prorrogación del acuerdo. Según Libertex, por ahora los precios siguen sin mover ya durante dos días. Parece que nadie está dispuesto a vender de momento y que todos todavía temen comprar por miedo a perder si los precios caen.
En esta situación la publicación de los datos semanarios de la Agencia de Energía de EE.UU. puede ser un catalizador para la dinámica del activo. Según las encuestas de Bloomberg, se espera la reducción de reservas en 4,4 millones de barriles. Es la cifra significativa. Si se confirma, habrá otro estímulo para la apreciación del Brent que puede llegar a nivel de alrededor de 55 dólares por el barril. Sería lógico abrir las posiciones si el activo se cierra por encima de la resistencia de 52,85.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (1 Jun 2017)

*BRENT y LIBRA ESTERLINA
Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _OPEP pierde la confianza de inversores_
Según Libertex, el miércoles en algunos momentos el Brent caía hasta 50,22 dólares por barril, el nivel que no se ha registrado desde 11 de mayo. Es decir, los precios van cayendo después de la reunión de la OPEP, y parece que la depreciación continuará.
En el informe publicado por JBC Energy el miércoles se indica que en mayo la OPEP cumplió las cuotas en sólo 92%. Cabe recordar que en abril este indicador estaba a nivel de 96%. Más aún, Bloomberg informó que en mayo el volumen de la producción en los países del cartel se aumentó 370 mil barriles hasta llegar a nivel de 32,5 millones de barriles diarios.
De hecho, el mercado empieza a tomar los nuevos acuerdos y promesas de la OPEP con más escepticismo. Muchos dudan que estas medidas puedan balancear la oferta y la demanda en el mercado global de petróleo.
El jueves se publicarán los datos sobre las reservas comerciales en depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses. Si el volumen crece, la caída del Brent se acelerará. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 49,80 dólares por barril.
*Mercado de divisas:*_ La estrategia de compraventa de la libra hasta el 8 de junio_
El par GBP/USD volvió a ser el centro de atención, ya que, por ejemplo, el miércoles en algunos momentos el par perdía y ganaba 100 puntos básicos debido a la información electoral.
Las encuestas nos proporcionan resultados ambiguos. Cuando YouGov sugirió que a los conservadores les faltarán 16 escaños para ganar la mayoría, la libra, según Libertex, retrocedió hasta 1,2769. Esta noticia es negativa para la actual primera ministra y para el proceso de la salida de la Unión Europea. 
Después se publicó otra encuesta, esta vez preparada por Panelbase. Se señala que los conservadores obtendrán 48% y los laboristas – 33% de votos. 15% es una buena margen para los conservadores, y por eso el GBP/USD pudo regresar hasta 1,2840.
La conclusión principal es que se aumentará la volatilidad de la libra. Hasta el 8 de junio el par será afectado por cada encuesta electoral. La mejor estrategia en estas condiciones es comprar y vender en el intervalo de 1,2770 – 1,2920. Cuando el par se acera al límite inferior – compramos, cuando ya está alrededor del límite superior – vendemos. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (3 Jun 2017)

*Vendemos la moneda australiana
Mercado de divisas*
El jueves el par AUD/USD perdió 70 puntos básicos. Hay dos factores principales que influyen en la dinámica del dólar australiano: primero es el estado de la economía de China, segundo – la dinámica de precios de metales industriales. 
Por la mañana del jueves se transcendió que la actividad comercial en el sector industrial de China había caído. Cuando China sufre, todos sus socios comerciales sufren también. Australia depende mucho del comercio chino. La caída del AUD/USD hasta 0,7384 no parece extraña. Pero, ¿después qué?
Desde el punto de vista global, el par, según Libertex, ahora está en el centro del intervalo anual de 0,7160 – 0,7740. Después de las liquidaciones el par puede ganar unos puntos. Sin embargo, todavía se mantiene el potencial de depreciación tanto técnico como fundamental. Por lo tanto, cada corrección al alza es la oportunidad para entrar con ventas.
El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 0,7330.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (3 Jun 2017)

*¿El reparto de Venezuela: EE.UU. o Rusia?*
La crisis que se está desarrollando en Venezuela, entre otras cosas, es el resultado de la colisión de intereses de dos superpotencias, que, a pesar de la declaración oficial de la Guerra Fría, siguen repartiendo las esferas de influencia en todo el mundo. La guerra que está destrozando Siria, la desestabilización en este de Ucrania y el estatus pendiente de Crimea son ejemplos patéticos de esta tendencia.
En Venezuela ahora la lucha se lleva a cabo no solamente por la distribución del poder político, sino por el futuro ideológico. Hugo Chávez era el líder reconocido de la república, respetado y amado por el pueblo. Esta cita del expresidente del país refleja su orientación estratégica: “Yo siempre he dicho que no sería extraño que hubiese habido civilización en Marte, pero tal vez el capitalismo y el imperialismo llegaron y terminó el planeta. “
El sucesor de Hugo Chávez, Nicolás Maduro, se hizo frente a la variedad tan amplia de problemas, que surgen dudas de que él pueda resolverlos, mantenerse en el poder y continuar el curso de su predecesor.
La economía venezolana se encuentra en la situación de colapso. A mediados de mayo el gobierno del país por séptima vez prorrogó el estado de emergencia económica por dos meses más. Sólo en abril la inflación llegó hasta 16,5%, mientras que desde principios del año los precios ya han subido 92,8%. El pronóstico del Fondo Monetario Internacional es horroroso para la población y el país – la inflación ha de crecer 720% en 2017.
Las exportaciones del petróleo representan más del 90% de las exportaciones totales del país, por eso el país vivía “a lo grande,” cuando los precios de oro negro eran altos, es decir, hasta los mediados de 2014. Cada día más productos se importaban del exterior del país, mientras que la producción nacional de bienes estaba a nivel bajo. En el periodo de 2000 a 2013 los gastos presupuestarios de Venezuela se aumentaron de 28% a 40% del PIB.
Nicolás Maduro asumió el cargo en el periodo difícil para el país, pero su administración no pudo influir rápidamente en la crisis en desarrollo. En vez de permitir la devaluación del bolívar que habría causado la apreciación de los bienes importados, se preservó la sobrevaloración del tipo de cambio de la moneda nacional frente al dólar y también fueron impuestas las restricciones de las importaciones de los bienes extranjeros. Como resultado, muchos bienes simplemente desaparecieron. Según Financial Times, el déficit de los productos básicos en las tiendas de Caracas está por encima de 80%. Para conseguir los medicamentos necesarios o productos de higiene básicos muchos venezolanos tienen que cruzar la frontera temporalmente abierta con Colombia. Más de 100 mil personas se ven obligados a hacerlo cada fin de semana.
Mientras el gobierno nacional trata de encontrar alguna manera para estabilizar la situación económica en el país, EE.UU. y Rusia toman medidas para consolidar su influencia en la región.
EE.UU. siguen realizando el guion de revolución de colores, aprobado ya en muchos países del mundo. En particular, desde 1998 la oposición venezolana recibió más de 50 millones de dólares del soporte financiero sólo de forma oficial. Además, los autores del último proyecto de la ley presentado en el Senado proponen efectuar otro pago de 20 millones de dólares en un futuro cercano. El proyecto se llama “Sobre la ayuda humanitaria a Venezuela y la protección del gobierno democrático.” El representante permanente de EE.UU. ante la ONU resumió las posibles acciones de EE.UU. de la siguiente manera: “En vez de esperar la agravación de la situación que hará necesaria la celebración de la sesión abierta del Consejo de Seguridad, ¿por qué no adelantemos los acontecimientos y no prevengamos el problema antes de que esto surja?”
A diferencia de Estados Unidos, Rusia actúa como el amigo y aliado del régimen actual. A mediados de mayo después de las negociaciones de líderes de Rusia y Venezuela fue tomada la decisión de suministrar 60 mil toneladas del trigo ruso a Venezuela. Esta cifra es 1,5 veces mayor que el volumen de suministros totales de trigo a toda América Latina en 2016. Los detalles del acuerdo no se hacen públicas, pero está claro que estos suministros no son una forma de ayuda humanitaria simple, así como las inversiones financieras estadounidenses en la oposición no simplemente corresponden a la lucha por el futuro mejor de Venezuela.
La atención tan detallada a los problemas venezolanos por parte de dos potencias mundiales se debe a las reservas de materias primas del país, particularmente al petróleo. Venezuela es el noveno mayor productor del petróleo en el mundo, que extrae 2,7 millones de barriles diarias. Sin embargo, el país tiene el mayor volumen comprobado de petróleo en el mundo que está a nivel de 300 mil millones de barriles.
EE.UU. tratan de consolidar sus posiciones, poniendo la oposición leal a los cargos dirigentes. El presidente actual, que se opone a los intereses norteamericanos, no es beneficioso para EE.UU., que están dispuestos a introducir nuevas sanciones a pesar de la terrible situación del pueblo. Rusia, a su vez, apoya la administración actual y ya ha tomado precauciones por si este país se declare insolvente. Rosneft (empresa de petróleo de gobierno ruso) le otorgó al PDSVA, la empresa de petróleo propiedad de gobierno venezolano, créditos de 5 mil millones de dólares garantizados con 49,9% de acciones de Citgo, la filial estadounidense*de PDSVA. En EE.UU. Citgo tiene tres refinerías y una amplia red de oleoductos. Si Rusia asume control de esta empresa, EE.UU. recibirán un doloroso golpe. Por lo tanto, por una parte, EE.UU. necesitan la quiebra venezolana y el cambio del poder político, por otra – el gigante norteamericano arriesga perder algunas zonas de influencia.
Donald Trump ya tuvo encuentros oficiales con presidentes de Perú y Colombia, en los que se discutió, entre otras cosas, la cuestión de la instalación de bases militares temporales en fronteras con Venezuela. Es difícil predecir si los acontecimientos en Venezuela se desarrollarán siguiendo el modelo sirio o si Venezuela logrará elegir su propio camino. Sin embargo, es un hecho objetivo que otros estados utilizan en su propio beneficio la crisis económica y social en el país.
La decisión final tiene que tomar el pueblo venezolano. El país tendrá que elegir entre, por un lado, cambiar la constitución y empezar el juicio político del presidente, y por otro, esperar pacientemente a que varias reformas económicas bastante duras tengan efecto y la situación se estabilice. Es bien difícil decir que pasará en un futuro cercano, pero los principales actores mundiales ya hicieron sus apuestas. Ahora mucho depende de Venezuela.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Jun 2017)

lateralidad y mierda...


----------



## Libertex (6 Jun 2017)

*Compramos Bitcoin a nivel del límite inferior del intervalo comercial
Mercado de divisas*
El rally alcista de criptomonedas se ha acabado. En breve sólo se espera la consolidación de estos activos en marco de intervalos comerciales establecidos, porque las noticias ahora son ambiguas. 
Tres factores pueden presionar el Bitcoin a corto plazo: primero, la persecución del Bitcoin en América Latina; segundo, la falta de la actividad necesaria por parte de fondos especulativos; tercero, las posibles palabras del jefe del Banco de Rusia sobre la posible regulación del Bitcoin en este país. 
Sin embargo, hay factores positivos para esta criptomoneda. Primero, la mayor plataforma británica para las inversiones online Hargreaves Lansdown hizo posible la inversión en Bitcoin para sus clientes. 876 mil clientes de esta plataforma gozarán del acceso al instrumento inversionista relacionado con el precio Bitcoin. Segundo, tres mayores bolsas de criptomonedas chinas renovaron la posibilidad de retiro de fondos. Debido a esta decisión el volumen de comercio aumentó un 10%, es decir, la demanda del Bitcoin puede mantenerse a nivel bastante alto. Tercero, el Banco de Singapur desarrolla “el dólar digital de Singapur,” lo que otra vez confirma la popularidad creciente de instrumentos de este tipo. Cuarto, en el Foro En el transcurso del Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo Sergey Shevtsov, vice-presidente del Banco Central de Rusia, declaró que en un futuro cercano se haría posible la compraventa del Bitcoin en una de las bolsas rusas.
Por lo tanto, es recomendable comprar el Bitcoin después de la corrección. Según Libertex, esta moneda terminó la semana pasada a nivel de 2518 dólares. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (7 Jun 2017)

*El MXN crece, el Brent pierde
Mercado de divisas: El peso mexicano muestra dinámica positiva *
El lunes muchos mercados están cerrados por la festividad y la mayoría de los pares de divisas tiende a estar quieta. Sin embargo, según Libertex, el par USD/MXN pudo perder casi un 1,5%. De hecho, el par regresó a niveles del periodo cuando Trump todavía era el candidato presidencial. Es una señal optimista. 
Es que el partido del presidente Enrique Peña Nieto tomo el liderazgo en las elecciones regionales en el mayor estado del país. Es decir, el presidente tiene más probabilidades de ganar las elecciones presidenciales el año que viene, lo que se considera ser el factor positivo para México y para la moneda nacional.
En realidad, la caída abrupta del peso mexicano fue causada por la posible descomposición del TLCAN. El escenario peor no se ha cumplido, y por ahora Trump no es tan agresivo como él solía ser a principios de su mandato. Además, el dólar estadounidense está perdiendo sus posiciones, lo que nos deja esperar la caída posterior del par. El objetivo inmediato para el USD/MXN es la marca de 18,20.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas: El petróleo pierde sus posiciones a pesar del caso de Qatar *
El petróleo de la marca Brent sigue cayendo. La ruptura del soporte a nivel de 49,00 dólares el barril es la cuestión del tiempo. 
A pesar de que a principios el Brent creció al transcenderse la noticia sobre el conflicto y la ruptura de las relaciones diplomáticas con Qatar, según Libertex, unas horas después el Brent volvió a depreciarse debido a las preocupaciones por la estabilidad del acuerdo firmado en el mayo. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 48,50 dólares el barril

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (8 Jun 2017)

*El yen crece, el cobre baja
Mercado de divisas: El yen tiene potencial*
El par USD/JPY logró romper la marca de 110,00 y, según Libertex, bajó hasta 109,28, el mínimo de abril del año en curso. La apreciación del yen puede continuarse debido a tres factores.
Primero, hay más tensión en el mercado por el aislamiento de Qatar. Hay temores de que la situación en el Medio Oriente pueda causar la escalada del nuevo conflicto. En este caso la demanda del “yen seguro” crecerá.
Segundo, en unos días tendrán lugar tres acontecimientos con el final poco predecible: elecciones parlamentarias en el Reino Unido, la reunión del Banco Central Europeo y la intervención del James Comey (que fue escandalosamente despedido por Trump). De nuevo, la preocupación significa la salida en el yen seguro.
Tercero, el escándalo político en Estados Unidos que gira en torno a la “huella rusa” volvió a la escena. Se supo que la empleada de la firma contratista de la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional Pluribus International Corporation imprimió y le entregó a la prensa el informe clasificado de esta agencia de seguridad. Esta noticia debilita las posiciones del dólar.
En estas condiciones el par USD/JPY puede hacer el intento de romper la marca de 109,00 en breve y después tener como el objetivo la marca de 108,30.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas: El objetivo del cobre es el límite inferior del intervalo comercial*
China es el mayor consumidor mundial del cobre. Últimamente la estadística china es poco optimista. En particular, la actividad comercial en el sector manufacturero bajó. Por la primera vez en 8 meses el indicador señaló la recesión en la industria, lo que puede causar la reducción de la demanda de este metal.
El jueves se publicarán los datos sobre la balanza comercial de China. La estadística débil de exportaciones indirectamente indicará que puede tener lugar la desaceleración paulatina de la economía del país, lo que intensificará la preocupación por la demanda en baja del cobre importado.
También cabe mencionar que los datos sobre el índice de precios al consumo en China que se darán a saber el viernes pueden presionar adicionalmente al activo en caso del crecimiento de este indicador. La inflación causará el endurecimiento de la política monetaria del Banco Popular de China. Es decir, los créditos se encarecerán y potencialmente tendrá lugar una nueva oleada de recesión.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, alrededor de la marca de 2,5100, según Libertex, está el nivel de soporte, que en caso de ser roto abrirá el camino bajista. En los gráficos horarios y diarios los precios están por debajo del promedio de 50 periodos, lo que indica que se realizará la depreciación. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (9 Jun 2017)

*¿Por qué crece la moneda australiana? ¿Qué valores se puede comprar barato ahora?
Mercado de divisas: La apreciación del AUD*
Según Libertex, el par AUD/USD va creciendo durante cuatro días consecutivas, y no es por casualidad a pesar de que los datos económicos son ambiguos.
El crecimiento abrupto de la moneda australiana se deba a dos factores. Primero, es la debilidad general del dólar causada por las preocupaciones por las posiciones inestables de Trump. Segundo, el motor principal de crecimiento del AUD es la ruptura de las relaciones diplomáticas entre los países del golfo Pérsico y Qatar. 
Qatar es un actor importante en el mercado de gas, aunque este país no se encuentra en la lista de mayores productores del oro negro. La posible salida de Qatar del mercado de gas natural es la oportunidad para Australia, que puede compensar por los volúmenes de Qatar. Australia es el país que gana más de este escándalo, porque a mediano plazo esta situación puede aportar beneficios a este país. 
Sin embargo, esto ya está incluido en el precio. Puede ser que el AUD sea sobrevalorado, especialmente si los países árabes logran resolver sus problemas en breve. En este caso la economía volvería ser el centro de atención, pero aquí hay menos optimismo. El mercado laboral y la inflación se han debilitado este mes, la situación en la industria manufacturera y el comercio tampoco es positiva. La demanda en baja de las exportaciones australianas por parte de China también contribuye al empeoramiento de las condiciones económicas. 
Por lo tanto, en lo que va de esta semana el par AUD/USD puede crecer hasta la marca de 0,7590. No obstante, cuando la moneda esté alrededor del nivel mencionado, vale la pena buscar las posiciones para vender, teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 0,7530.

*Mercado de valores: Compramos Home Depot Inc barato*
Las acciones de la compañía Home Depot tienden a crecer de la manera estable. Dos factores que tendrán relevancia en lo que va del año contribuyen a esta tendencia alcista. 
Primero, en los EE.UU. el sector constructor va recuperándose poco a poco. El PIB estadounidense creció 0,69% (en términos anuales) en el primer trimestre de 2017 debido a las inversiones en edificios e instalaciones. 
Segundo, uno de los mayores competidores de Home Depot la empresa Sears se mueve hacia la quiebra. Según las evaluaciones de expertos de Bloomberg, la retirada del mercado de Sears añadirá 5 mil millones de dólares de ganancias al presupuesto de Home Depot.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, sería lógico comprar las acciones de HD si estas se cierran por encima del promedio de 200 horas (según Libertex, es la marca de 155,6) en el gráfico horario. El objetivo es la marca de 160,30. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (11 Jun 2017)

*Walt Disney y Brent
Mercado de valores:* _Dibujos animados también aportan beneficios_
Las acciones de la compañía Walt Disney están bajo la presión después de la publicación del informe trimestral, que resultó ser menos optimista que las proyecciones. Los resultados reales superaron las proyecciones de beneficios por acción, pero los ingresos brutos están por debajo del nivel esperado. Según Libertex, las acciones de la empresa perdieron un 10% desde 28 de abril, mientras que el S&P500 logró crecer 2%.
Sin embargo, las proyecciones del aumento de ingresos de Walt Disney siguen siendo positivas. En 2018 crecerán 16%. La relación precio/beneficios para las acciones de DIS ahora está a nivel de 18,3x, mientras que la misma relación para el índice bursátil S&P500 es de 21,6x. Por lo tanto, los datos fundamentales indican que las acciones ahora son sobrevendidas y pueden ser interesantes para comprar ahora, mientras son relativamente baratos.
Sería lógico abrir las posiciones de compra a nivel del promedio de 200 periodos (según Libertex, es la marca de 103,95), teniendo como el objetivo el nivel de 108,55. 
*Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _El Brent pierde las últimas esperanzas_
Según Libertex, el Brent poco a poco va bajando hasta 47,30 dólares por el barril. Esto se debe a la consolidación del dólar estadounidense y a los datos poco positivas para el Brent sobre las reservas del petróleo. Primero, el dólar va recuperándose tras el periodo de liquidaciones excesivas causadas por las preocupaciones por el posible juicio político del presidente de Estados Unidos. También se celebrará en breve la reunión de la Reserva Federal. El mercado espera que el regulador aumente la tasa del interés. Por eso más próxima sea la reunión, más se consolidará el dólar. 
Los datos del Departamento de Energía esta semana quitaron las últimas esperanzas de la recuperación del Brent. Ahora hay muchas dudas acerca del posible potencial de crecimiento del Brent, porque incluso la reducción de las cuotas y la temporada de vacaciones no causan el agotamiento de las reservas petroleras. Si se rompe el nivel de 47,30, el objetivo para el Brent será la marca de 46,50. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (13 Jun 2017)

*3000 para Bitcoin ya no es la marca fantástica 

Mercado de divisas*

La capitalización del mercado de criptomonedas superó ayer el límite psicológico de 100 mil millones de dólares, de los cuales Bitcoin vale 46 millones de dólares. Según Libertex, esta divisa renovó el récord histórico, y parece que no es el máximo. Varios factores favorecerán la apreciación de esta criptomoneda. 

La bolsa de valores de Australia reportó que Blockchain Global Limited pagaría por la compra de 40% de Digitalx en Bitcoin. No es el primer caso en las inversiones estratégicas. 
A partir del 1ro de julio de 2017 se terminará la práctica de doble tributación de Bitcoin en Australia. Antes las personas que utilizaban Bitcoin tenían que pagar impuestos al comprar Bitcoin y después al pagar por los bienes y servicios sujetos al pago de impuestos con esta moneda. La actividad comercial en las bolsas de Asia sigue aumentándose. En Corea del Sur Bitcoin cuesta 1000 dólares más que en los EE.UU. por la aprobación de este activo por parte del gobierno coreano. 
Cabe destacar que va creciendo el interés en Bitcoin de los inversores privados en Japón. El déficit del programa nacional de pensiones causa preocupación entre ellos, por eso se dedica más y más atención a las inversiones en Bitcoin. 
El vice director del departamento de ciencia y tecnologías del Banco Popular de China instó al gobierno a que prestara más atención a las experiencias regulatorias de los países colindantes, donde Bitcoin se considera legalmente el activo digital. 
Además, el Banco Central de Rusia empezó a hablar sobre la posible creación de la criptomoneda nacional.
Por lo tanto, Bitcoin es una forma muy atractiva de invertir dinero. Después de la corrección bajista vale la pena comprar Bitcoin teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 3000. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (14 Jun 2017)

*Brent va recuperándose rápidamente. El trigo bajará debido a la sobreproducción. 
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los precios de las principales marcas estándares del petróleo van creciendo tras rebotar de los niveles mínimos de este mes, establecidos debido al aumento inesperado de las reservas de gasolina y petróleo en EE.UU. que tuvo lugar la semana pasada.
El domingo en el transcurso de su reunión en Kazakstán los ministros de energía de Rusia y de Arabia Saudita declararon que las reservas mundiales del petróleo iban bajando de la manera suficientemente estable y que la decisión de la OPEP+ de desacelerar la producción funcionaba como había sido supuesto. 
En general, el Brent por encima de 50 dólares por el barril parece bastante barato. Estos niveles son equivalentes a los de noviembre, el periodo previo a la firma de acuerdo de reducción. Aquí no hay soporte fundamental sólido, pero sí hay preocupaciones. Al probar el soporte a nivel de 47,50 dólares por el barril, el Brent, según Libertex, ya ha alcanzado la marca de 49,05, es decir el petróleo creció un 3,2%.
Si el Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API) y la Agencia de Información Energética indican que las reservas van agotándose, las cotizaciones pueden consolidarse por encima de 50 dólares por el barril.

El trigo (WHEAT) hizo una serie de movimientos significativos después de la expiración de los futuros de julio. Ahora se venden los futuros de setiembre. Cabe señalar que, según Libertex, el movimiento de precios no refleja la evaluación negativa del equilibro en el mercado de trigo, presentada en el informe mensual de WASDE del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU.
Según el informe publicado el viernes, se aumenta el volumen pronosticado de la oferta total en el año comercial 2017/2018 en 2,8 millones de toneladas hasta 996 millones de toneladas. Al mismo tiempo bajó la proyección del consumo en 0,1 millones de toneladas hasta 734,8 millones de toneladas. Debido a esto, ha sido reconsiderado la proyección del volumen de los restos de trigo para el fin del periodo que se elevó en 2,9 millones de toneladas hasta 261,2 millones de toneladas. Es de esperar que este factor presione los precios en las próximas semanas. El objetivo inmediato para el activo es la marca de 463,00. Sería lógico abrir la transacción cuando el activo esté a nivel de 455,00.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (15 Jun 2017)

*La libra esterlina puede subir, parece que el petróleo - no
Mercado de divisas:* _La libra crecerá a pesar de la política_
El par GBP/USD empezó a mejorarse. A pesar de las preocupaciones por el parlamento colgado y las posiciones débiles de la primera ministra del Reino Unido, hay muchas razones para el crecimiento de la libra.
El Banco de Inglaterra vigila la situación económica y trata de contener la inflación en marco de 3,0%. En último año el índice de precios al consumo rebotó: por ejemplo, el lunes se supo que la inflación se había acelerado 2,9% en mayo en comparación con 2,7% en abril. Es el argumento serio a favor del endurecimiento de la política monetaria. Es decir, la libra sí puede crecer. 
También cabe prestar atención al otro informe. Si ingresos medios de los trabajadores, bonus incluidos, crecen por encima de 2,4% la libra tiene todas las posibilidades de regresar por encima de 1,28, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 1,2850.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _Los datos semanales amenazan al Brent_
En el último informe de la OPEP se destaca que en mayo el volumen de la producción creció de la forma más rápida (en comparación con los últimos seis meses) hasta 31,139 millones de barriles diarios. Según Libertex, ahora el Brent está a nivel de 48,31. Sin embargo, hay noticias optimistas: la demanda global también creció 0,13 millones de barriles diarios. En general estos datos no son suficientes para que el Brent se aprecie. Si el indicador de volumen de las reservas del Instituto Americano del Petróleo y del Departamento de Energía vuelven a confirmar el aumento de la cantidad de petróleo en los depósitos subterráneos, el Brent puede regresar a nivel de 47,00. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (16 Jun 2017)

*No hay que engañarse por las tasas de la FED
Mercado de divisas:*_ La estadística fundamental es más relevante que la decisión de la FED_
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY perdió más de 100 puntos antes de la reunión de la FED sobre la tasa de interés. Como se transcendió el martes, la FED aumentó la tasa de interés, pero esta decisión ya está incluida en el precio, por lo tanto, el dólar puede entrar en el terreno bajista después de la consolidación. 
Este comportamiento de la moneda estadounidense fue causado por los datos poco optimistas de los EE.UU. Los consumidores dejaron de gastan: las ventas al por menor bajaron 0,3%, la inflación empezó a desacelerarse – el índice de precios al consumo creció nada más que 1,9% frente a los 2,2% de abril. Por consiguiente, el regulador estadounidense no tiene ningunos motivos para elevar la tasa en reunión de setiembre. 
El par USD/JPY puede seguir bajando con el objetivo inmediato de 108,30. 

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _La fuerte relación inversa entre las reservas y los precios_
Las noticias de los EE.UU. impactan tanto los pares de divisas, como otros activos. Por ejemplo, el miércoles en este país se publicaron los datos sobre las reservas comerciales de petróleo. El volumen descendió menos de lo esperado. Es la señal de que la demanda de gasolina es inferior a los niveles pronosticados, a pesar de la temporada de vacaciones. El Departamento de Energía reportó que esta semana las reservas habían ascendido 2,096 millones de barriles, lo que, según Libertex, hizo bajar al Brent hasta el mínimo mensual de 46,77 dólares por el barril.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (17 Jun 2017)

_¿Cuál es el objetivo del euro? _
*Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, ahora los inversores están liquidando el par EUR/USD debido a dos factores. Primero, el dólar es muy fuerte en el par mencionado. Segundo, la libra británica se ve bastante sólida en el par EUR/GBP. La carestía de las monedas mencionadas es causada por las reuniones de los reguladores de los EE.UU. y del Reino Unido. 
El mercado no esperaba que los comentarios de Janet Yellen fueran tan agresivas: tras los datos débiles de inflación y de las ventas al por menor en los EE.UU. los inversores empezaron a vender el USD, suponiendo que la FED se limitaría a aumentar la tasa de interés sólo aquella vez. Sin embargo, la jefa de la FED dejó bien claro que el estado del mercado laboral, el nivel actual de la inflación y el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía le parecían más que convenientes, y que, por lo tanto, el regulador no iba a cambiar la política monetaria actual. Esta intervención dio un empujón al par EUR/USD al principio.
El Banco de Inglaterra también sorprendió a los inversores: tres miembros del Comité de la política monetaria se pronunciaron a favor del aumento de la tasa de interés, aunque los expertos esperaban que nada más que un representante del comité tuviera esta actitud. Todo es por la inflación. La apreciación de la libra frente al euro causa pérdidas para la moneda comunitaria en todos los pares.
En la situación actual el par EUR/USD puede retroceder hasta la marca de 1,11. No obstante, a este nivel sería lógico realizar las compras, porque los inversores no tienen toda la confianza en el dólar. A pesar del tono agresivo de Yellen, los datos económicos son demasiado débiles para ser ignorados. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (20 Jun 2017)

*BRENT y BITCOIN: la corrección como la oportunidad para comprar
Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _El Brent es débil, pero la lógica fundamental indica que el activo crecerá_
En dos últimas semanas las reservas de gasolina en los EE.UU. crecieron en 5 millones de barriles en total. El aumento del volumen reportado por la Agencia de información energética de los EE.UU. no corresponde a los pronósticos del consumo récord de gasolina que debería tener lugar este verano. Por lo tanto, los precios de las marcas estándares de petróleo descienden de forma bastante agresiva.
Sin embargo, cabe señalar que los futuros ahora están a niveles del periodo previo a la decisión de la OPEP+ sobre la reducción de producción. Desde entonces el cartel y sus aliados han quitado alrededor de 1,8 millones de barriles diarios del mercado. Al mismo tiempo en los EE.UU. la producción se ha aumentado nada más que en 700 mil barriles diarios. Además, se espera que la demanda global crezca en 1,2 millones de barriles diarios este año. 
También cabe tener en cuenta que la dinámica de reservas es el indicador bastante provocativo, y por eso los precios bajos actuales no tienen el apoyo fundamental. En este contexto sería lógico buscar las posiciones de compra a nivel de 47,55 dólares por el barril en el gráfico horario, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 48,90. Según Libertex, el Brent ahora está a nivel de 47,31 dólares por el barril.

*Mercado de divisas: *_El Bitcoin baja, pero a corto plazo_
Al renovar el máximo histórico el Bitcoin, empezó a corregirse a la baja. La reducción se avecinaba desde hace tiempo, porque la criptomoneda era técnicamente sobrecomprada. No obstante, los niveles bajos nos dan una brillante oportunidad de entrar comprando mientras el activo está barato, porque el potencial de crecimiento no se ha agotado todavía.
Tres factores indican que pronto tendrá lugar la apreciación de la criptodivisa.
1. Las criptomonedas van siendo reconocidas por los reguladores de todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, el banco nacional de Kazakstán planea lanzar la plataforma móvil de blockchain en el segundo semestre de 2017. Las transacciones se realizarán con la utilización del dinero electrónico. Lo mismo dice el banco de Ucrania. 
2. Hay rumores de que un fondo de inversiones de riesgo empezó a invertir en el Bitcoin. De hecho, es el comienzo de la oleada de las inversiones institucionales en este activo. Después del primero siempre vienen otros corredores de bolsa que provocarán otra oleada fuerte de la demanda de Bitcoin.
3. En Suiza puede aparecer el primer fondo ETF de criptomonedas. El fondo realizará inversiones en las mayores divisas (según los criterios de liquidez y la capitalización mercantil). El fondo empezará a operar en el cuarto trimestre de 2017.
Por consiguiente, es recomendable comprar el Bitcoin con el objetivo entre 2800-3000 cuando se acabe la corrección bajista.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (21 Jun 2017)

*Dos razones para comprar el CAD
Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/AD puede seguir bajando durante un periodo largo debido a varios factores.
Primero, la semana pasada los representantes del Banco Central de Canadá dejó claro que el regulador iba a considerar el endurecimiento de la política monetaria. Habitualmente esto significa el aumento de la tasa de interés y, por consiguiente, la apreciación de la moneda nacional. Es el factor de largo plazo que apoyará el CAD.
Segundo, la dinámica de precios del oro negro también favorece la moneda canadiense. Los ingresos de ventas del petróleo constituyen alrededor de 30% del presupuesto de Canadá. El Brent va cayendo durante un mes ya y, según Libertex, en total ha perdido casi 15%, pero durante dos últimas sesiones comerciales se observa la corrección. En estas condiciones el Brent puede llegar hasta 49,00 dólares por el barril. 
Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato para el USD/CAD es la marca de 1,3160, seguida por 1,31.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (22 Jun 2017)

*Estrategia para la libra durante Brexit
Mercado de divisas:* _Libra se ve estable_
Según Libertex, el par GBP/USD bajó drásticamente el martes debido a la intervención del jefe del Banco de Inglaterra Mark Carney, que dijo que no se podía ni hablar sobre el aumento de la tasa de interés antes de que aclarara la situación en las negociaciones de Brexit.
En su discurso él mencionó tanto los datos débiles de los gastos de consumo y de las inversiones corporativas, como el aumento lento de los salarios. El jefe del regulador presentó estos argumentos cuando la inflación iba acercándose y ya estaba cerca del objetivo de 3% y después de que tres miembros del Banco de Inglaterra votaron a favor del aumento de la tasa.
De hecho, puede haber muchas intervenciones verbales de este tipo en un futuro cercano, porque el proceso de las negociaciones de Brexit todavía está en la fase del inicio. Después de los discursos de este tipo la libra va a retroceder, pero hay que utilizar esta oportunidad para comprar bajo. La libra se recuperará muy rápido, porque la economía sigue siendo estable, la inflación sigue creciendo y el Banco central tendrá que resolver el problema del índice de precios de consumo demasiado alto.
En estas condiciones la libra puede volver a nivel por encima de 1,2690 con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 1,2760.

*Mercado de valores:* _Skype causa pérdidas para Microsoft _
Puede haber una oleada de ventas adicionales de las acciones de Microsoft (MSFT) en el contexto de problemas que tuvo el Skype en Europa el martes. Además, las acciones del sector tecnológico ahora se consideran sobrevaloradas en el mercado.
En este momento la mayoría de multiplicadores precio-beneficios y precio-ventas señala que las posiciones de Microsoft son sobrevaloradas con relación a las otras empresas del sector.
Según Libertex, hace dos semanas se registró el máximo diario de 72,86 dolares, pero después las acciones perdieron 3,8%. 
El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 67,70.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (23 Jun 2017)

*Euro y Brent crecerán
Mercado de divisas:* _El euro va apreciándose_
Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD quedó atrapado en el intervalo de 1,1100 – 1,1280. Es muy probable que el par se comercialice entre los límites indicados en un futuro cercano.
Por un lado, la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos es muy agresiva, mientras que el Banco Central Europeo tiene la actitud bastante suave. Estas políticas monetarias empujan el par a la baja, porque en este sentido el dólar se ve más fuerte. 
Por otro lado, la estadística estadounidense es poco prometedora, y la europea es, al contrario, optimista. Cada informe económico débil de EE.UU. puede sembrar dudas sobre el estado de la economía de EE.UU., lo que disminuye las probabilidades del aumento posterior de la tasa de interés. Esto presiona al dólar. 
En las condiciones actuales el par EUR/USD puede seguir creciendo con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de alrededor de 1,1190. 

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas:* _Las reservas norteamericanas pueden estimular el Brent_
El petróleo está bajo la presión. Los inversores expresan su preocupación por el ascenso de producción y del volumen de las reservas petroleras en EE.UU. La aceleración de la producción en Libia también contribuye a estos temores.
Sin embargo, no hay que dramatizar excesivamente. Es poco probable que el crecimiento de la producción en EE.UU. y Libia supere 1,8 millones de barriles diarios eliminados del mercado por la OPEP+. Más aún, la situación en Libia sigue muy inestable. Hace dos años la producción ascendía hasta casi 1 millón de barriles diarios, pero la intensificación del conflicto causó la reducción abrupta hasta 300 mil barriles. Es decir, Libia no es proveedor seguro del oro negro.
Teniendo en cuenta que, según Libertex, el Brent está a nivel relativamente bajo y se ve sobrevendido desde el punto de vista técnico, los datos positivos sobre las reservas de petróleo en EE.UU. pueden llevar a la apreciación del activo con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 47,01.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (24 Jun 2017)

*El CAD y Bitcoin: ¡al alza! 
Mercado de divisas*
_Otra razón para el ascenso del dólar canadiense_
El par USD/CAD tenía potencial bajista, pero intervino el petróleo. Las liquidaciones del oro negro no dejaron que el par cayera abruptamente. No obstante, todavía hay probabilidades del descenso.
Es que, si no fuera por el petróleo, la demanda del dólar canadiense estaría por las nubes debido a un simple cambio del ánimo comercial. Por ahora la probabilidad del aumento de la tasa de interés en Canadá en julio constituye 58% a diferencia de 5% indicado hace dos semanas. Según nuestro criterio, el aumento de la tasa causa la apreciación de la moneda nacional. 
Los ánimos cambiaron cuando un representante del banco central de Canadá insinuó que se aumentarían las tasas de interés en un futuro cercano. Después de la publicación de los datos sólidos de las ventas al por menor nos damos cuenta de que ya estamos en este “futuro.” Por consiguiente, si el petróleo persiste en su crecimiento, habrá un estímulo para el canadiense y para la liquidación del USD/CAD. 
El objetivo para el USD/CAD es la marca de 1,32 y seguida por 1,3160. Según Libertex, el par ya está a nivel de 1,322. 

_El Bitocin crecerá a pesar de alcanzar los máximos_
Esta semana el Bitcoin creció un 10% y ascendía hasta la marca de 2713,00 dólares. El acuerdo entre los partidarios de Bitcoin Unlimited y Bitcoin Core era el principal motor de crecimiento. Resolvieron el problema del número creciente de transacciones que podía dividir Bitcoin en dos activos separados. 
Además, la popularidad de criptomonedas sigue creciendo, lo que hace este activo atractivo para la inversión. 
El gobierno de India planea empezar a regular el mercado de Bitcoin. En breve se formará el grupo de trabajo para la elaboración de la base normativa. La probabilidad de que esta moneda sea legalizada en el segundo país más poblado del mundo ha crecido drásticamente. Cabe mencionar que en las bolsas de India se realiza alrededor de 10% de transacciones. 
El Bitcoin poco a poco empieza a actuar como el medio de intercambio. La empresa canadiense First Bitcoin Capital Corp (BITCF) informó que haría posible el uso de cheques para la compra de Bitcoin en varios cajeros automáticos en el norte de California. 
El monedero online de Bitcoin Blockchain.info declaró que pudo atraer 40 millones de dólares de inversores privados para el desarrollo del sistema. La empresa ha abierto 15 millones de monederos ya. Además, la compañía se considera ser el proveedor fiable de la estadística y analítica de esta criptodivisa. 
Un otro ejemplo viene de Europa. El lunes, 19 de junio, la bolsa digital europea Bitstamp abrió la posibilidad de comprar y vender Litecoin frente al dólar, euro y Bitcoin.
El periódico Forbes incitó a sus lectores a comprar el Bitcoin en el artículo “Como comprar el Bitcoin ahora a nivel de máximos históricos.” Según Libertex, la moneda digital ahora está a nivel de 2692,99 dólares. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (27 Jun 2017)

*Los precios mínimos del café atraen a los inversores
Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los precios del café (COFFEE) retrocedieron hasta los mínimos históricos debido a la presión fuerte de vendedores. El precio se ha corregido 13,9%, porque los inversores preocupaban que la oferta supere la demanda. Según Libertex, el precio ahora está cerca de los mínimos de 2015.
Las últimas oscilaciones se deben a la corrección de 3,3% del real brasileño frente al dólar, que estimula las exportaciones en dólares. Cabe mencionar que Brasil es el líder global en la producción y la exportación del café. También hay que tener en cuenta que se ha fijado la caída de precios del café expresados en la libra británica en la bolsa ICE en Londres, que causó la reevaluación de los precios del café en dólares.
Los precios mínimos del café causados por las oscilaciones de los tipos de cambio pueden atraer a los compradores, porque los factores fundamentales de la oferta y la demanda no apoyan el nivel actual de precios. Una nueva tendencia en las oscilaciones de los tipos de cambio puede recuperar los precios.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (28 Jun 2017)

*NZD/USD dejó de crecer
Mercado de divisas*
Este año el par NZD/USD se vende en el intervalo comercial de 0,6880-0,7340. A partir de mediados de mayo el par va acercándose al límite superior del intervalo indicado. Según Libertex, el NZD/USD ya casi está a este nivel.
El mercado toma con optimismo todo lo que pasa en la economía neozelandesa, pero hay varias señales de que puede tener lugar la caída abrupta del par. Primero, el PIB en primer trimestre resultó ser más débil de lo esperado.
Segundo, la dinámica de precios de los lácteos ahora es menos favorable para el país. Durante seis meses consecutivos los precios iban creciendo en la bolsa GDT, pero el martes pasado la situación cambió – por primera vez en 6 semanas los precios descendieron 0,8%. Si la situación vuelve a repetirse, puede haber muchas liquidaciones del par. 
Por lo tanto, el par NZD/USD puede bajar con el objetivo en la marca de 0,7200.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (29 Jun 2017)

*Maniobra del euro
Mercado de divisas*
El par EUR/USD subió drásticamente y renovó el máximo de 2 semanas (según Libertex, es la marca de 1,1265). Fue Mario Draghi quien estimuló la moneda comunitaria.
En su discurso en el foro económico él declaró que pronto el banco central terminaría la política de estimulación económica. Además, confirmó que la recuperación en la zona de euro va acelerándose. El ritmo de crecimiento de economía superará los pronósticos., porque hay muchas señales de esto.
No obstante, según Libertex, el par EUR/USD tiene por delante la resistencia bastante fuerte a nivel de 1,1280. Además de la fundamentación técnica, cabe tener en cuenta los factores fundamentales. La política agresiva de la FED estadounidense puede recuperar la demanda del dólar.
En este contexto el par EUR/USD puede llegar hasta 1,1280. Debido a los factores fundamentales y técnicos en esta zona hay que buscar las oportunidades de venta con el objetivo en la marca de 1,1220.
*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (29 Jun 2017)

*Euro y Brent tienen potencial
Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el potencial del par EUR/USD fue infravalorado y la influencia del jefe de la Reserva Federal fue subestimada. De hecho, en el contexto del mercado fino y la falta de los datos económicos los inversores reaccionaron de la manera excesivamente dramática a las palabras de Mario Draghi. Es necesario comprender que tenemos por delante.
Primero, es verdad que Draghi sorprendió a todo el mundo. En realidad, él anunció el comienzo de la nueva época económica. La reacción de inversores es la señal de que ellos creen en la recuperación económica actual. Es decir, el euro tiene un buen potencial de crecimiento.
Segundo, la jefa de la Reserva Federal Janet Yellen no dijo nada nuevo. Sólo confirmó el aumento gradual de la tasa de interés. Pero el mercado ya está al tanto de esto e, incluso, tiene dudas de la realización de este escenario. Es la señal para la venta del dólar. 
Tercero, durante un tiempo bastante largo el mercado no estaba seguro en las perspectivas de la zona de euro por los problemas migratorios y electorales. Por ahora los factores de riesgo quedaron atrás, y estamos observando la salida de los osos de euro. Es beneficioso para la moneda comunitaria. 
Después de romper la marca de 1,13 el par puede llegar hasta la marca de 1,15 antes del fin de la próxima semana. El objetivo inmediato actual es la marca de 1,1420.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
Los precios del petróleo siguen creciendo. El informe del Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos indicó que las reservas del combustible bajaron 894 mil barriles, lo que estimuló las compras del Brent. Además, la producción descendió 55 mil barriles diarios. Es la caída récord a partir de agosto de 2016. Parece que los precios actuales no son beneficios para los productores de petróleo de esquisto. Es muy probable que el Brent trate de romper la marca de 48,00 dólares el barril.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (1 Jul 2017)

*La libra, la inflación y la tasa de interés 
Mercado de divisas*
Es imposible ignorar el par GBP/USD. Según Libertex, en últimos tres días el par creció casi 300 puntos básicos, pero no es el máximo todavía. 
La aceleración inflacionista que observamos este año provocada por el descenso de la libra es el argumento principal. El Banco de Inglaterra tiene que combatir la inflación, aumentando la tasa de interés. En general, cuando aparecen las primeras alusiones, la moneda nacional no puede ser detenida. 
Todo empezó el 28 de junio. Mark Carney en su discurso dijo que en un futuro cercano el regulador tendría que salir del régimen de estimulación. Es una insinuación ligera y todavía no hay ningunos plazos fijos, pero teniendo en cuenta que hace una semana su posición era contraria, el mercado tomó sus palabras con entusiasmo. 
Después el tema fue apoyado por otro representante del Banco de Inglaterra. Andy Holdane mencionó que el problema de aumento de la tasa de interés debía ser analizada en serio con el fin de preparar la economía nacional para el futuro. Todos los discursos de este tipo apoyan la demanda de la libra esterlina.
Por supuesto, la compra de la libra a niveles actuales es muy arriesgada. Vale la pena esperar la corrección a nivel de 1,2930 y comprar el activo allí con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 1,2990. También se puede esperar la ruptura de la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 1,30 y después disfrutar de la tendencia alcista a largo plazo. 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (4 Jul 2017)

*Bitocoin en el contexto ambiguo. La recuperación del Dow
Mercado de divisas*
Bitcoin se comercializa alrededor de los máximos históricos durante tres semanas ya. A la vez, la volatilidad de la divisa sigue siendo muy alta – según Libertex, en la semana del 20 al 30 de junio el activo perdía y bajaba alrededor de 13,3%. El activo trató de descender, pero todavía se siente el fuerte soporte a nivel de 2300 dólares por Bitcoin. La ruptura de esta marca dará la señal técnica para la corrección más profunda. 
Ahora las noticias se hicieron más ambiguas. 
En el informe preparado por el Fondo Monetario Internacional, los economistas destacados como Vikram*Haksar y Ross Lekkov instaron a los bancos mundiales a que inviertan más en Bitcoin y que lo acepten como el medio de pago legítimo. Ellos notaron que el desarrollo rápido de las tecnologías digitales transforma la forma de prestar servicios financieros.
El productor del equipo informático Sapphire Technology anunció el lanzamiento de las tarjetas gráficas desarrolladas únicamente para el mining de criptodivisas. Este equipo funcionará a la frecuencia de más de 1000 Mhz.
Una de las mayores bolsas de criptodivisas BTCC DAX anunció que planeaba lanzar la plataforma para comercializar solamente criptomonedas frente a criptomonedas.
Al mismo tiempo los legisladores de la Unión Europea analizarán la posibilidad de desarrollar los proyectos de la ley contra el uso de criptomonedas en el blanqueo de dinero. Los actos normativos presentados en Italia hace un mes pueden constituir la base para la legislación comunitaria. Las bolsas en las que operan criptomonedas son las que serán afectados por la ley. Además, hay rumores de que la ley de criptomonedas de EE.UU. (Regulation of Virtual Currencies Business Act) sea poco favorable para el Bitcoin. 

*Mercado de valores*
Los índices bursátiles americanos van bajando a medida que los bancos centrales indican que la aceleración económica mundial puede ser motivo para terminar la política de estimulación que dura 9 años ya. Según Libertex, el Dow Jones bajó 1% de los máximos semanales. 
Sin embargo, en el periodo de endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia las acciones de las empresas que crecen rápido tienen el mayor riesgo. Los componentes del Dow Jones en general son instrumentos cíclicos y se sienten más o menos optimistas cuando la estadística macroeconómica de EE.UU. es positiva. Los expertos esperan que esta semana el PMI y los datos del mercado laboral sean positivas. Por consiguiente, la corrección actual es la oportunidad de entrar comprando. Sería lógico abrir las posiciones a nivel de la media móvil de 50 periodos (21075), teniendo como el objetivo el nivel de 21355.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (5 Jul 2017)

*AUD es atractivo para comprar. Trigo es sobrevalorado
Mercado de divisas*
Según Libertex, el par AUD/USD bajó 50 puntos básicos el lunes, pero la reunión del banco de reservas de Australia dedicada a la política monetaria y crediticia puede cambiar toda la coyuntura. 
En general, cuando se reducen las tasas de interés, la moneda nacional desciende (al revés, cuando se aumentan las tasas, la moneda se consolida). Ahora el banco central no tiene razones para aumentar la tasa, ya que el regulador se ve preocupado por el mercado inmobiliario, donde puede aparecer una burbuja.
Además, se observa la recuperación en el mercado laboral del país. La mentalidad mercantil es más optimista cada día, el aislamiento de Qatar es favorable para la demanda del gas natural australiano, y el cobre va apreciándose. 
Además, la tendencia agresiva general de los principales bancos centrales del mundo no dejará al banco de Australia seguir suavizando la política monetaria. Es la señal directa para la compra del AUD. La corrección actual crea todas las condiciones para entrar en esta divisa.
El objetivo inmediato para el par AUD/USD es la marca de 0,77, seguida por 0,7740.

*Mercado de bienes y materias primas*
El tiempo y las preocupaciones por cosechas escasas debido a la sequía hizo crecer los precios de los cereales. Según Libertex, el trigo (WHEAT) avanzó agudamente, creciendo 25% en cuatro semanas. 
A la vez, en el informe mensual del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (WASDE) se destaca que se registará el superávit en el mercado de trigo. En particular, la oferta del trigo en el año comercial 2017/2018 bajará 2,8 millones de toneladas hasta 996 millones de toneladas y el consumo descenderá hasta 734,8 millones de toneladas. Por consiguiente, el pronóstico del volumen del trigo de sobra ha sido reconsiderado, para el fin del año comercial habrá quedado 2,9 millones de toneladas más, es decir, 261,2 millones de toneladas en total.
El siguiente pronóstico de WASDE será publicado el 11 de julio, y parece que no habrá cambios significativos para compensar por el encarecimiento de 25%. En espera de la publicación del informe y teniendo en cuenta la apreciación tan rápida, es lógico apostar por la corrección de precios y el cierre de las posiciones largas. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 491,0.


*Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (7 Jul 2017)

*El objetivo del EUR/USD – 1.1410
Mercado de divisas*
La intervención de Donald Trump de nuevo influyó en el mercado de divisas. Según Libertex, en tres últimos días el par EUR/USD perdió 100 puntos básicos enteros. 
Varias veces Donald Trump llamó la atención del mercado con sus comentarios en Twitter. Los inversores suelen seguir las palabras del presidente, ya que él de vez en cuando puede revelar la información confidencial. El otro día Donald Trump calificó de “sobresalientes” los datos del mercado laboral. No se puede deducir del contexto si él habló del indicador Non-Farm Payroll (NFP) que se publicará pronto. Fuera lo que fuera, el incidente parecido ya tuvo lugar el mes pasado.
En junio en uno de sus twits Donald Trump destacó que los datos del PIB eran buenos, y, de hecho, el indicador superó los pronósticos. El mercado ya incluyó en el precio los datos laborales positivos y, además, se intensificaron las esperanzas del aumento de la tasa de interés. Es decir, si el informe a publicarse el viernes es desilusionante, habrá una oleada notable de las liquidaciones del dólar.
Los niveles actuales del par EUR/USD parecen atractivas para comprar con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 1,1410.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._

---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 10:02 ----------

*Las tendencias globales en los mercados financieros en el primer semestre de 2017

Dólar y Bitcoin*
A partir del comienzo de 2017, según Libertex, el índice del dólar (dólar frente a la cesta de monedas mundiales) bajó 7,2%. El dólar estadounidense pierde sus posiciones en el contexto de la publicación de la macroestadística débil respecto a las expectativas de los participantes del mercado, que apoya la opinión de que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos no aumentará activamente la tasa de interés en el segundo semestre. En junio la FED subió 0,25 puntos esta tasa, pero el endurecimiento continuo de la política monetaria está en duda. Las reformas anunciadas por Trump todavía no encuentran el apoyo suficiente en el congreso, lo que también le disuade al banco central del endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia. 
Además, la dinámica del Bitcoin frente al dólar es deslumbrante este año. El dólar perdió 62% frente al Bitcoin. En el segundo trimestre el precio del Bitcoin creció más de 2,5 veces, el máximo intradiario ascendía hasta 2879 dólares por cada Bitcoin, el activo se cerró el fin de trimestre a nivel de 2400 dólares. El Bitcoin llama la atención de los inversores como una forma para ganar dinero, no como el medio de pago. Al mismo tiempo la apreciación justificada del Bitcoin tiene lugar cuando la moneda se utiliza como el medio de pago por los bienes y servicios. El periodo del mantenimiento especulativo de criptomoneda en la cartera de inversión no se caracteriza por el encarecimiento del Bitcoin. En general, cabe destacar que el interés hacia criptomonedas alcanzó sus máximos y se debe, en particular, a la utilización del Bitcoin en la realización de pagos entre los participantes, al uso de la moneda coma una forma de eludir las limitaciones monetarias, y a la cobertura de riesgos de devaluación de divisas en los mercados emergentes

*Los más débiles *
Las monedas más débiles del primer trimestre del año en curso son las de Uzbekistán (perdió 22,5%), Tayikistán (11,9%) y Argentina (7,5%).
La caída del peso argentino fue causada por las liquidaciones después de que MSCI Inc., el ponderador estadounidense de indicadores de mercados de valores, se negó a dar al país el estatus del mercado emergente y la dejó en la categoría de mercado financiero "fronterizo" en contra de las esperanzas de los analistas. La reclasificación tendrá lugar solamente en 2018. La caída de precios de petróleo también contribuyó a la depreciación del peso.

*Los más fuertes*
Entre las monedas más fuertes en el primer trimestre se encuentran el peso mexicano, el zloty polaco y la corona checa.
Según Libertex, el peso mexicano se hizo 12,6% más fuerte en el primer semestre de 2017 debido a la reducción de las preocupaciones por la retórica proteccionista de Donald Trump y a las acciones tomadas en contra de la política antiinmigratoria del inquilino de la Casa Blanca. Al mismo tiempo México mantiene las conversaciones activas con otros países de la región con el fin de mitigar el efecto negativo para la economía nacional de la congelación de la integración económica entre México y Estados Unidos.
El zloty polaco y la corona checa mostraron la dinámica alcista sólida en el contexto de la recuperación del euro frente al dólar (7,8% en el primer semestre). 

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (7 Jul 2017)

*La dinámica del USD/JPY esta semana
Mercado de divisas*
El par USD/JPY atravesó un camino bastante largo en dos últimas semanas, y, según Libertex, todavía tiene potencial de crecimiento hasta 114,00 en vista de la futura publicación de los datos del mercado laboral de Estados Unidos. Además, queda negativo residuo causado por la economía de Japón. 
Cabe recordar que en las elecciones del alcalde de Tokio que tuvieron lugar este fin de semana se hizo claro que el partido del primer ministro Abe pierde los partidarios. Es decir, el primer ministro tratará de volver a los electores en sus filas con las medidas más populares: el yen débil es favorable para el comercio, las tasas de interés bajas y la política monetaria ultra suave son favorables para la economía. Todo lo mencionado crea condiciones para la caída del yen, pero ya esto está incluido en el precio.
Por otro lado el mercado cree mucho en los datos sólidos de los EE.UU. que se publicarán este viernes. Trump en su Twitter insinuó a que el conjunto de datos del mercado laboral sería positivo. Los inversores también incluyeron este factor en el precio. Por lo tanto, hasta el viernes el dólar estará en demanda, pero sería lógico salir del mercado antes de la publicación de datos. O empezar a vender el par.
El objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista del par USD/JPY es la marca de 112,30.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado a través de Periscope
_Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo y no es una garantía._


----------



## Libertex (10 Jul 2017)

*Libertex: Esperando la caída de Bitcoin
Mercado de divisas*
Todos los intentos de Bitcoin de regresar a los máximos registrados hace poco no tienen éxito. La probabilidad de la corrección bastante profunda crece. El objetivo de la ola bajista será la marca de 1900,00. Pero antes la criptomoneda tendrá que romper la resistencia fuerte, que, según el análisis técnico realizado con la plataforma Libertex, está situada a nivel de 2300,00.
La incertidumbre en la cuestión de escalada es la mayor causa de presión. Es que dos protocolos lograron superar el límite del consenso. Para el 1 de agosto la cuestión será resuelta. Hasta este momento el Bitcoin va a bajar.
Se puede vender la criptomoneda en dos casos. Primero, si se rompe de la marca de 2300. Segundo, si la moneda regresa a los máximos registrados recientemente.Y no hay que descartar esto a largo plazo. Bitcoin espera la elaboración de las reglas regulatorias. Esto provocará el aumento de la demanda en Asia. En particular, India, que controla 11% del volumen, puede tomar estas medidas. Además, a partir del 1 de julio en Japón fue eliminado el impuesto de 8% a las operaciones con Bitcoin, y Corea del Sur anunció las intenciones de legalizar las criptomonedas este año. Estos factores también favorecen el Bitcoin.
No obstante, por ahora cada crecimiento ha de ser considerado como la oportunidad de abrir las posiciones cortas.

*Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex*
Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Jul 2017)

LIBERTEX: USD/JPY puede llegar a 115,00. Brent no puede crecer por encima de 50

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY va creciendo de la manera estable, obviamente teniendo como el objetivo inmediato la marca de 115,00. El mercado de nuevo confía en el dólar y se ha decepcionado del yen.

Los datos del mercado laboral publicados el viernes en EE.UU. aseguraron el mercado que la actitud agresiva de la Reserva Federal era justificada. Además, esta semana dará un discurso Janet Yellen. Su optimismo sobre las perspectivas de la economía norteamericana sería un factor de soporte para el dólar.

Al mismo tiempo la actitud del banco de Japón es contraria. Hace unos días el banco central dejó claro que no iba a aumentar las tasas antes de que la inflación llegara a la marca de 2%. Ahora está a nivel de 0,4%. Es decir, el yen no tiene estímulos para crecer.

Según Libertex, el mayor obstáculo para el par USD/JPY en la racha alcista es la marca de 115,00. El par llegará hasta aquí fácilmente, pero es dudoso que haya la ruptura al primer intento. Sin embargo, al realizarse la ruptura, puede abrirse el camino para el rally alcista de largo plazo.



Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, el Brent logró regresar a nivel de 47,00 dólares por el barril, porque los datos de Genscape indicaron que las reservas en Cushing bajaron en 2,1 millones de barriles, lo que da esperanza a los inversores de que los datos del API y del Departamento de Energía confirmen la reducción de las reservas en los depósitos subterráneos de EE.UU. Sin embargo, por ahora incluso esto no sería suficiente para la recuperación del Brent por encima de 50 dólares el barril.



Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Jul 2017)

LIBERTEX: Todavía no es tarde para vender el kiwi. Euro es más fuerte que el yen

Mercado de divisas

El intervalo comercial del NZD/USD sigue siendo sólido (según Libertex, el límite inferior es 0, 6880, el superior – 0,7340). Cada vez que el par se acerca al límite superior, empiezan las liquidaciones. Ayer por la mañana las ventas se aceleraron.

Aunque parezca extraño, las liquidaciones fueron provocadas por los gastos de consumo flojos realizados con las tarjetas electrónicas el mes pasado. Normalmente este indicador no causa muchas emociones, pero esta vez el volumen de gastos no alcanzó el nivel de esperanzas (0,0% frente al 0,8% pronosticado). Además, los jugadores irlandeses y británicos de rugby visitaron Nueva Zelanda en marco de la gira rugby, que debería provocar el ascenso de consumo.

Esto puede significar que el neozelandés fuerte provoca la caída de la demanda en la esfera de servicios, y, consiguiente, no es el momento para aumentar las tasas de interés. La intervención de Janet Yellen en el Congreso de EE.UU. sólo puede acelerar las liquidaciones del par.

Sería lógico entrar en el mercado vendiendo NZD/USD después de la primera corrección alcista. El objetivo inmediato en este caso será la marca de 0,7200, seguida por 0,7160.



Hay muchas probabilidades de que el par EUR/JPY siga en el camino alcista. La posición del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) parece más dura que la posición del Banco de Japón.

Primero, el representante del BCE Benoit Coeuré señaló que la política monetaria favoreció el crecimiento de la economía y de la inflación. Segundo, los comentarios de los representantes del regulador europeo indican que el banco está preparándose para la disminución del volumen de la compra de activos. Tercero, el banco de Japón no está dispuesto a aumentar la tasa antes de que la inflación alcance el objetivo de 2%. Cuatro, según Libertex, los precios ahora están por encima de la media móvil de 50 periodos.

En este contexto el objetivo inmediato para el EUR/JPY es la marca de 131,3.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Jul 2017)

*Libertex lanza operaciones con contrato en Bitcoin y Litecoin 
*
A partir del 6 de julio de 2017, han comenzado a estar disponibles para los operadores europeos los contratos por diferencia para Bitcoin y Litecoin en la plataforma de operaciones Libertex. A partir de ahora se puede elegir comprar o vender en las criptomonedas. 

“En la actualidad es muy elevado el interés en las criptomonedas, y el número de personas que desea invertir en criptomonedas está creciendo de forma exponencial. El lanzamiento de contratos para estos instrumentos en Libertex satisfará la demanda de los operadores europeos”

Andew Nikolaev, director de desarrollo empresarial de Libertex, ha comentado: "En la actualidad es muy elevado el interés en las criptomonedas, y el número de personas que desea invertir en criptomonedas está creciendo de forma exponencial. El lanzamiento de contratos para estos instrumentos en Libertex satisfará la demanda de los operadores europeos”. 

El comunicado en el idioma original, es la versión oficial y autorizada del mismo. La traducción es solamente un medio de ayuda y deberá ser comparada con el texto en idioma original, que es la única versión del texto que tendrá validez legal.

*Contacts*

Libertex
Ivan Klyuev
Head of Public Relations
+56225940724
i.klyuev@libertex.com


----------



## Libertex (13 Jul 2017)

Libertex: El USD/CAD va a la baja
Mercado de divisas

Actualmente el par USD/CAD es el más impredecible. Hay riesgos procedentes de la intervención de la jefa de la FED de EE.UU. en el Congreso y de la decisión del Banco de Canadá sobre la tasa de interés.

Ha sido varias veces repetido que el par tiene potencial bajista debido a la infravaloración del dólar canadiense y a la posible sobrevaloración del dólar estadounidense.

Todo no está mal en la economía canadiense. El mercado laboral tiene buen ritmo de crecimiento. La inflación es moderada. Las ventas al por menor ascienden. El PIB en tres últimos trimestres estaba, como promedio, a nivel de 3,5%. En este contexto el canadiense es la segunda moneda peor entre las monedas de los países desarrollados según el criterio del dinamismo. Acaba de entrar en camino de consolidación, y este camino puede ser largo.

A la vez, en el precio del dólar estadounidense ya está incluida la actitud agresiva de la FED, el optimismo de Janet Yellen y otro aumento de la tasa en lo que va del año. Si la jefa de la FED se pone menos optimista, habrá otro factor de presión para el dólar de EE.UU. Cabe mencionar que, desde el punto de vista técnico, los precios están por debajo de la media móvil de 50 periodos en los gráficos de Libertex.
Por lo tanto, el objetivo siguiente para el USD/CAD es la marca de 1,2850 y 1,2760 después.

Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 Jul 2017)

Libertex: El dólar australiano está cerca del límite superior
Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par AUD/USD creció más de 65 puntos el jueves. Varios factores intervinieron en la dinámica del par, entre ellos la intervención de Janet Yellen y los datos de inflación. 

El mercado estuvo siguiendo la intervención de Janet Yellen. Los inversores esperaban que hubiera optimismo excesivo en sus palabras. Sí, hubo optimismo, pero este optimismo no fue excesivo, y esto provocó la oleada de liquidaciones del dólar. Las monedas que dependen de bienes (NZD y AUD) son las que ganaron más de este escenario, porque las tasas de los bancos centrales de estos países todavía parecen atractivas.

Además, publicaron los datos de las esperanzas de la inflación de consumo en Australia. Están por encima de los niveles de junio: 4,4% frente a 3,6%. Es un estímulo para el banco de Australia para, por lo menos, desistir de bajar la tasa de interés o, incluso, aumentarla.
Por ahora el mercado ya ha asimilado todos los hechos indicados. Mientras tanto el par AUD/USD va acercándose al límite superior del intervalo de 0,7160 – 0,7740. No será fácil romperlo. Es recomendable esperar la confirmación de rebote y vender el par con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 0,77, seguida por,07660.

Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Jul 2017)

Libertex: Bitcoin bajará hasta 1900,00

Mercado de divisas

Bitcoin sigue perdiendo sus posiciones. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones de Bitcoin consolidaron por debajo del nivel importante de soporte de 2300,00, lo que abre el camino hacia abajo hasta 1900,00.

Bitcoin no es la única criptomoneda que se encuentra bajo la presión. Litecoin, Ethereum y muchas otras bajan. No es una sorpresa. Desde hace poco las monedas digitales despegaron literalmente hacia el cielo y parecían sobrecompradas. La corrección es lógica en este caso.

En un futuro cercano el Bitcoin seguirá bajando. Los factores técnicos, entre ellos la ruptura del soporte a nivel de 2300,00, también favorecen la depreciación. El principal factor fundamental es la ambigüedad del proceso de escalada de esta criptodivisas. Va aumentándose la posibilidad de que el Bitcoin se divida en dos monedas separadas, lo que perjudicará las posiciones de este activo. La cuestión habrá sido resuelta para el 1 de agosto.

A largo plazo las criptodivisas tienen buenas perspectivas. Más y más países están hablando sobre la regulación y, por consiguiente, la legalización de este mercado. En particular, India regularará las criptodivisas como los activos digitales. Más el desarrollo masivo de la tecnología blockchain. Pero antes de que comience el crecimiento, observaremos la caída significativa.

A niveles actuales cada crecimiento de las cotizaciones de Bitcoin ha de ser considerado como una buena oportunidad para entrar en las posiciones cortas con el objetivo inmediato en 1900,00.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Jul 2017)

Libertex: Australia es el centro de atención



Mercado de divisas

A pesar de todo, el par AUD/USD logró romper el límite superior del intervalo comercial anual de 0,7160 – 0,7740 y incluso tocó el máximo de 0,7838. Según Libertex, por última vez el par pudo ascender a este nivel hace 15 meses, en abril de 2016. En aquel momento la racha alcista llegó a su fin.

Hoy el par poco a poco empieza a dar la vuelta, y esto puede ser el comienzo de la tendencia bajista a medio plazo. Para comprender el mecanismo, hay que tener en cuenta que la economía australiana depende de las exportaciones. Es decir, el encarecimiento de la moneda nacional hace los bienes del país menos competitivos en el mercado global.

Es poco probable que esta situación les guste a los representantes del banco de Australia. Esta semana tres representantes del regulador (Bullock, Debelle y Heath) pueden pronunciar discursos dedicado al tema de la política monetaria y el tipo de cambio de la moneda nacional. SI ellos insinúan que la economía australiana es sobrecalentada, puede haber una oleada de liquidaciones de la divisa.

El AUD/USD tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 0,7740, seguida por, 0,7700.

Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Jul 2017)

Libertex: Vender euro antes de Draghi

Mercado de divisas

Los EE.UU. apoyaron inesperadamente el EUR/USD. Según Libertex, el par alcanzó la marca de 1,1564.

Es que el primer proyecto de la ley promovido por Trump falló: dos senadores más decidieron irse al campo de los partidarios de la reforma Obamacare. ¿Qué quiere decir esto a los inversores? En primer lugar, es el voto de no confianza al presidente. Es la manifestación de las dudas en realización de las otras reformas. Es un golpe para el dólar.

No obstante, no es recomendable apurarse en comprar euro en esta etapa, porque tenemos por delante la reunión del BCE sobre la tasa de interés. Últimamente Mario Draghi da sus discursos con mucho optimismo, lo que hace pensar a los inversores que el programa de la expansión cuantitativa muy pronto llegará a su fin. Es el primer paso al aumento de las tasas. Es una buena oportunidad para comprar euro.

El BCE es el conservador, y no le gusta cuando el mercado sobrevalora demasiado la realidad. Esta vez el jefe del BCE puede calmar la situación en los mercados, provocando las liquidaciones masivas del euro.

Los niveles actuales del EUR/USD parecen atractivos para vender, el objetivo inmediato bien puede ser la marca de 1,1440.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Jul 2017)

Libertex: El banco de Japón puede desestimular el yen

Mercado de divisas

La estadística negativa de Estados Unidos influyó más en la dinámica del par USD/JPY que las noticias positivas de Japón. Según Libertex, el USD/JPY retrocedió hasta 111,70 en la última semana comercial, perdiendo más de 200 puntos básicos.

Pronto terminará la reunión del Banco de Japón dedicada a la política monetaria y crediticia. El regulador ahora está en la situación bastante complicada. Primero, el encarecimiento de la moneda nacional no es beneficioso para la economía orientada a las exportaciones. Los bienes locales se hacen más caros y, por consecuente, menos competitivos, en la palestra internacional. Es decir, apoyar el yen no tendría sentido.

Segundo, las metas de inflación todavía no han sido alcanzadas, lo que causa el descontento del primer ministro Shinzō Abe. El ex jefe del banco central tuvo que presentar su dimisión al no lograr hacer la política económica suficientemente suave. El actual jefe del banco puede repetir su destino. Por lo tanto, Kuroda puede dar la retórica muy suave. Sería suficiente para hacer bajar el yen.

El par USD/JPY puede rebotar del soporte técnico actual situado en 111,70 y tener como el objetivo la marca de 112,40, seguida por 113,00.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Jul 2017)

Libertex: El escenario “hechos-rumores” para el GBP

Mercado de divisas

A pesar de los datos bastantes positivos de las ventas menoristas, el par GBP/USD perdió casi 100 puntos en la primera de la sesión comercial de ayer (según la estadística de Libertex). Como de costumbre, intervinieron las actitudes y las esperanzas del mercado.

Las ventas al por menor superaron considerablemente los pronósticos: 0,6% mensual, 2,9% anual, frente a las proyecciones de 0,4% mensual, 2,5% anual. No obstante, las ventas empujaron la libra esterlina nada más que por un instante, porque al pasar una hora la libra volvió a bajar en el contexto de las preocupaciones por los resultados de negociaciones de Brexit. También hay rumores de que la primera ministra Theresa May gobernará hasta el fin de su plazo, lo que se considera como un obstáculo adicional para el Brexit suave.

Sea lo que sea, pero parece que todavía funciona el escenario denominado “rumores-hechos.” Cuando conozcamos los últimos detalles de las negociaciones, los inversores empezarán a cerrar las posiciones para obtener beneficios, lo que puede provocar la corrección de la libra esterlina. En este caso el par GBP/USD puede regresar a la marca de 1,3020 y tener como el objetivo el nivel de 1,3090.



Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Jul 2017)

Libertex: Potencial especulativo de Bitcoin. Yen tiene que bajar



Mercado de divisas

Bitcoin

La criptodivisa más popular se corrigió: según Libertex, la semana pasada el Bitcoin retrocedió hasta 1807. Los inversores tomaron esta noticia con optimismo, y compraron bitcoins por el precio bajo. Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que todavía no se ha aclarado como será activado el nuevo protocolo, se puede constar que todavía quedan riesgos de la caída.

El asunto de la escalada está en la agenda desde hace mucho. El 21 de julio fue activado el protocolo Segregated Witness que aumenta el tamaño de cada unidad hasta 2 Mb. Si más de 80% de los miners de Bitcoin utiliza el protocolo durante más de dos días, la amenaza del descenso de Bitcoin se disminuirá.

No todos están seguros en esto. Por ejemplo, en Japón, donde Bitcoin es reconocido como un medio de pago oficial, 13 bolsas principales de criptodivisas interrumpieron la posibilidad de ingresar y retirar los Bitcoins. Se espera que estas operaciones volverán a realizarse solamente a partir del 4 de agosto.

Por consiguiente, esta semana el Bitcoin se oscilará en el intervalo de 1900,00 – 2690,00. Es decir, cerca del límite superior sería lógico vender.

USD/JPY

El banco de Japón hizo todo para parar el crecimiento de la moneda nacional: según Libertex, el par USD/JPY retrocedió hasta 110,76.

La semana pasada el Banco de Japón confirmó que estaba dispuesto a seguir estimulando la economía con las tasas bajas y el programa de la expansión cuantitativa hasta alcanzar el objetivo inflacionista de 2%.

Al mismo tiempo esta semana tendrá lugar la próxima reunión de la FED de EE.UU. sobre la política monetaria y crediticia. El mercado se siente decepcionado por la estadística débil norteamericana, que pone en duda la necesidad de aumentar la tasa de interés en lo que va del año. Parece que la decisión e incluso los comentarios positivos acerca de la economía de EE.UU. pueden disipar las preocupaciones por la determinación del regulador estadounidense.

Si es así, no se puede descartar que el par dé la vuelta, que puede causar que los inversores prefieran sacar los beneficios de las posiciones cortas abiertas. El objetivo inmediato para el USD/JPY bien puede ser la marca de 111,70, seguida por 112,40.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Jul 2017)

Libertex: EUR/USD tiene espacio para crecer



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el EUR/USD, utilizando todos los factores como un buen pretexto para seguir al alza, alcanzó el nivel máximo que no se había registrado desde el agosto de 2015. Esta vez la debilidad del dólar determinó la dinámica del par.

Se supo que el índice de la actividad comercial de Filadelfia (EE.UU.) bajó de 33,6 puntos a 23,4. El número de nuevos pedidos entró en el terreno negativo: -0,1 frente a 19,7. El informe no tendría tanta importancia, si no fuera por la reunión del FOMC. En el contexto de los datos negativos, esa fue la última gota.

Cuando el mercado no cree en que la FED decida aumentar la tasa una vez más, y espera que el BCE termine el programa de la expansión cuantitativa, el par EUR/USD tiene todos los chances de seguir creciendo.

El objetivo inmediato para el EUR/USD es la marca de 1,1720, y la corrección actual nos proporciona buenas oportunidades de entrar en el mercado.



Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Jul 2017)

Libertex: Australia no necesita la moneda nacional cara

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD lleva tratando de superar la resistencia técnica fuerte situada, según Libertex, a nivel de 0,7980, pero sin éxito. Quizás, ahora está preparándose para dar la vuelta. El único obstáculo es la debilidad del dólar estadounidense.

El AUD estaba bajo la presión debido a la inflación débil y los comentarios moderados del jefe del banco central de Australia. Si crece la moneda nacional, se desacelera la inflación, y, por consiguiente, no tiene sentido aumentar la tasa de interés.

El país no necesita la moneda cara por ser orientada a las exportaciones y al turismo. Philip Lowe dijo exactamente esto, y añadió que no era necesario seguir el ejemplo de otros bancos centrales y aumentar la tasa. Es una alusión a la actitud más moderada, a la cancelación del endurecimiento de la política económica. Es un motivo para vender el AUD.

Si la FED confirma su actitud agresiva, el AUD/USD puede ir a al baja con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 0,7840, seguida por 0,7800.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Jul 2017)

Libertex: La ocasión para comprar el euro



Mercado de divisas

Después de la reunión de la FED dedicada a la política monetaria y crediticia apareció un nuevo estímulo para el crecimiento del par EUR/USD. Según Libertex, ayer el par tocó el máximo de 1,1776, que no se había registrado desde 2015.

Pues, la Reserva Federal decepcionó a los inversores con su evaluación moderada de la inflación y con su decisión de reducir el balance. Los corredores de bolsa consideran que la reducción del balance es la alternativa al aumento de la tasa de interés. Por consiguiente, la probabilidad de que la tasa crezca en lo que va del año ahora equivale un 45%. Es decir, la mayoría no cree en el aumento de la tasa, y es un motivo para vender el dólar.

Al mismo tiempo se esperan nuevas insinuaciones del BCE a la terminación del programa de la expansión cuantitativa este otoño. Con cada nuevo informe publicado los inversores van poniéndose más y más seguros en esto. La caída del euro de ayer es nada más que el paso tomado para retirar los beneficios del mercado y la corrección después del crecimiento duradero. El descenso nos proporciona buenos puntos de entrada en el mercado con ventas.

Puede ser que el objetivo para el par EUR/USD sea la marca de 1,1780, seguida por 1,1820.

Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (31 Jul 2017)

Libertex: El Brent vuelve a crecer. El AUD bajará

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, el petróleo Brent alcanzó los niveles máximos desde el 1 de junio. Si los datos de la producción no son decepcionantes, el oro negro puede crecer.

El conjunto de factores favorece la apreciación del Brent. Después del encuentro del comité de observación de la OPEP que tuvo lugar el 24 de julio apareció más esperanzas de que se alcanzara el equilibrio de la oferta y la demanda. La Arabia Saudí planea reducir las exportaciones en agosto. Nigeria puede entrar en el acuerdo de cuotas.

La información sobre las reservas de EE.UU. es también positiva para el petróleo. Las reservas comerciales bajaron más rápido de lo esperado. Según la última estadística publicada, las reservas disminuyeron en 7,21 millones de barriles. Por consiguiente, esta semana hay que seguir los datos del API y EIA que se presentarán el martes y el miércoles. Si la tendencia persiste, crecerá el Brent. Es posible debido a los factores de temporada.

El lunes el Brent reacciona a los datos del número de taladros. Si el número de taladros baja, el Brent tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 52,60, seguida por 55 a más largo plazo, si las reservas no se aumentan por encima de las expectativas.



Mercado de divisas

Esta semana el banco central de Australia publicará su decisión sobre la política monetaria. Es muy probable que el banco de Australia mantenga la tasa de interés a nivel de 1,5%. La inflación en Australia baja. En el segundo trimestre la inflación bajó desde 2,1% hasta 1,9%. El jefe del banco de Australia insinuó que el regulador iba a hacer así.

Parece que los comentarios del banco también sean moderados. Más aún, el dólar australiano caro deteriora el estado de economía nacional. El ritmo de crecimiento del PIB desaceleró desde 2,4% en el cuarto trimestre de 2016 hasta 1,7% en el primer trimestre de 2017. Esta tendencia se mantendrá en la estadística del segundo trimestre del año en curso.

Por lo tanto, el par AUD/USD puede empezar a bajar. El objetivo inmediato es 0,7900, y 0,7840 después. El crecimiento actual es la oportunidad para vender.

Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Ago 2017)

Libertex: Esta semana es decisiva para el AUD

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, la semana pasada el par AUD/USD alcanzó el máximo de 1,8065, que no se había registrado desde mayo de 2015, pero aquel mismo día el par volvió a bajar. Comprender si es el comienzo de algo serio es lo principal por ahora.

Esta semana podemos averiguarlo. Hasta el momento el dólar australiano ignoraba todas las señales económicas negativas y los comentarios concretos del banco central del país. La inflación resultó ser más débil de lo previsto, el jefe del banco de Reservas de Australia dejó claro que él no iba a seguir el ejemplo de otros bancos centrales del mundo, que prefirieron endurecer su política monetaria. Sin embargo, el AUD todavía tiene demanda entre los especuladores que utilizan la estrategia carry trade, y esto apoya el par.

Esta vez la reacción es lo principal. Si en la reunión del banco de reservas dedicada a la política monetaria y crediticia se menciona el impacto negativo de la moneda nacional cara y de la inflación baja y el AUD no desciende, se podrá constar que es temprano todavía para hablar sobre la gira.

Según mi criterio, habrá una oleada de liquidaciones del AUD/USD con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 0,7900, seguida por 0,7840.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (2 Ago 2017)

Libertex: El euro se consolida, a pesar del optimismo que viene de EEUU

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD renovó el máximo histórico al tocar la marca de 1,1845 en el contexto bastante ambiguo, porque los datos estadísticos que vienen de EEUU son positivos.

El IPC de la zona del euro publicado el lunes resultó superar las proyecciones (1,2% frente a 1,1% esperado). Las ventas al por menor en Alemania crecieron 1,1% mensual, aunque se esperaba que el indicador no superaría 0,2%. Además, los tradicionales flujos financieros del fin de mes favorecen las monedas europeas.

El PMI alemán sólo puede acelerar la tendencia alcista. El único obstáculo en el camino de crecimiento puede ser el informe del mercado laboral de EEUU. Sin embargo, todavía queda tiempo: esta información se publicará el viernes. En este periodo el par puede ganar 100 puntos más.

El objetivo inmediato para el EUR/USD es la marca de 1,19, seguida por 1,1970.



Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (3 Ago 2017)

Libertex: Quedan sólo dos pruebas para la libra

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD muestra la dinámica positiva, y puede acelerarse si los datos económicos son prometedores.

Primero, el dólar se ha debilitado mucho, lo que confirma el crecimiento del par. Segundo, la estadística británica no es mala: el PMI en el sector manufacturero creció desde 54,4 en junio hasta 55,1 en julio debido, en su mayor parte, a los nuevos puestos de trabajo. Tercero, las proyecciones de inflación y la posición de expertos sobre los resultados de la reunión del banco de Inglaterra son favorables para la libra. Puede ser que la inflación sea revisada, y el número de los votantes a favor del aumento de la tasa crezca.

En estas condiciones el par GBP/USD puede rebotar. Según Libertex, el par se ha consolidada por encima del nivel psicológicamente importante de 1,3200, por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato puede ser la marca de 1,3280.

Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Ago 2017)

Libertex: El yen se ha rendido

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, al tocar la marca de 109,92 el par USD/JPY volvió a crecer, a pesar de los comentarios moderados del representante de la FED James Bullard, que se pronunció en contra del aumento adicional de la tasa de interés.

Ahora los datos económicos estadounidenses están en el centro de atención. Últimamente los datos económicos no son muy positivos, y el mercado suponía que el comportamiento de la FED no era suficientemente agresivo. Todo esto presionaba el dólar. Sin embargo, el mercado laboral puede salvar la situación. Si el indicador es por encima de 180 mil, ya aparecerá optimismo en el mercado. Si el ritmo de crecimiento de los salarios es por encima de 0,3%, el dólar crecerá.

También vale la pena analizar el informe del ISM sobre el sector de servicios. En este sector trabaja más de 70% de la población, y la dinámica del informe tiene correlación con los indicadores del informe Non-Farm Payrolls.

Si el indicador del ISM se asciende, el par USD/JPY seguirá creciendo. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 111,00, seguida por 111,70.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Ago 2017)

Libertex: El dólar neozelandés pierde sus posiciones



Mercado de divisas

El dólar neozelandés interrumpió su rally alcista. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones alcanzaron los máximos históricos, pero después retrocedieron, perdiendo más de una figura debido al informe sólido sobre el mercado laboral en EEUU.

La próxima semana el par NZD/USD estará bajo la influencia de la dinámica del dólar estadounidense y de la decisión del banco central de Nueva Zelanda. Es muy probable que el regulador mantenga la tasa de interés a nivel de 1,75%, porque el ritmo de crecimiento económico se desacelera, la inflación baja (en último informe estadístico este indicador bajó desde 2,2% hasta 1,7%).

En la última reunión el banco neozelandés no expresó ningunas preocupaciones sobre la posible consolidación de la moneda nacional, pero la economía del país depende mucho de las exportaciones. Según la estadística, la moneda cara deteriora el estado económico del país. Por eso es muy probable que el regulador exprese las preocupaciones sobre el tipo de cambio actual. Si la retórica sigue siendo moderada, esto será un factor adicional de presión.

Por lo tanto, el par NZD/USD puede seguir bajando. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 0,7330, seguida por 0,7260.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Ago 2017)

Libertex: El euro tiene tiempo



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el EUR/USD resultó ser el par más fuerte del lunes. Por consiguiente, se puede constar que el mercado no está preparado para las ventas del euro incluso después de la publicación del informe sólido de EE.UU. El mercado no está dispuesto a sacar los beneficios, porque no cree en el dólar y, sí, cree en el euro.

Analizamos un hecho interesante: la moneda comunitaria debería bajar después de la publicación del informe débil de la producción manufacturera en la zona del euro (-1,1% mensual frente a 0,2% esperado), pero no lo hizo. La caída del viernes del EUR/USD fue utilizada para entrar en el mercado.

Es que un sólo informe del mercado laboral en EE.UU. no puede convencer el mercado de que el aumento de las tasas será justificado. Los inversores necesitan ver la aceleración inflacionista para ser convencidos. Por lo tanto, los informe del CPI de EE.UU. serán el centro de atención de esta semana. Antes de que se publiquen el euro continuará su racha alcista.

El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,1870.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 Ago 2017)

Libertex: Preparamos para vender el AUD



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par AUD/USD se ha acercado al soporte bastante fuerte a nivel de 0,79. La futura dinámica bajista depende del tiempo que necesitará el par para romper esta marca.

Cabe recordar que la economía australiana es sensible a las oscilaciones de la moneda nacional. La apreciación de la moneda puede deteriorar la situación en los sectores comercial y turístico, porque los bienes y servicios locales se hacen más caros. Teniendo en cuenta que China es uno de los socios principales de Australia, vale la pena seguir los informes de China que reflejan la dinámica de la demanda de las exportaciones australianas.

Ayer se publicaron los datos de la balanza comercial china. Tanto las exportaciones, como las exportaciones no alcanzaron el nivel de expansión esperado por los inversores, lo que causa las preocupaciones por la posible reducción de la demanda china. Es la primera señal que indica que el dólar australiano pronto entrará en la fase de liquidaciones.

El ministro de comercio de Australia ayer dio la segunda señal, expresando su descontento con la moneda nacional cara. Pronto varios funcionarios repetirán sus palabras, y nada podrá parar la caída.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 18:15 ----------

Libertex: ¿Cómo ganar con Trump?

Mercado de divisas

El nuevo tema surgió en el mercado. Es geopolítica, y se puede ganar analizándola. En estos momentos los activos seguros gozan de la demanda adicional. CHF, JPY, USD y oro se consideran paraísos en los tiempos de turbulencia. Al mismo tiempo los inversores tratan de deshacerse de los activos de riesgo, que son RUB, AUD, NZD. Se puede hacer muchos pares interesantes con estas divisas.

Pues, ayer, respondiendo a la información de la producción de las ojivas nucleares en Corea del Norte, Trump prometió que los EE.UU. responderán con el fuego y furia, si los pasos de Pyongyang amenazan a la seguridad nacional de América. Los norcoreanos comentaron que el primer objetivo del posible ataque será la base estadounidense en Guam, que está en la zona del alcance del misil de la producción nacional.

Si la retórica militarista persiste, el AUD/JPY puede bajar con el objetivo de 86,00, seguido por 85,60.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Ago 2017)

Libertex: La estadística estadounidense puede estimular el euro



Mercado de divisas



El EUR/USD sigue sufriendo debido a los factores geopolíticos. Además, la presión adicional a la moneda comunitaria es causada por la dinámica del EUR/CHF, que se considera ser el activo seguro y ahora, según Libertex, está gozando de la mayor demanda. 



Sin embargo, por ahora quedan esperanzas de que el conflicto de Washington y Pyongyang no entre en la fase crítica, y las especulaciones actuales solamente crearán buenas condiciones para la compra del euro barato. Ayer aparecieron los rumores de que el programa de la expansión cuantitativa puede terminarse en setiembre. 



Si la geopolítica es estable, habrá más condiciones para el crecimiento del euro. Por ahora sólo podemos esperar y buscar interesantes puntos para entrar comprando. Por ejemplo, el dólar puede perder sus posiciones al ser publicados los datos de la inflación en el sector manufacturero. El índice PPI es el indicador de la dinámica del CPI que se publica el viernes.



Si el indicador es por debajo de las proyecciones, habrá presión adicional al USD y se crearán condiciones para que regrese la demanda del EUR/USD. El par puede girar al alza y tener como el objetivo la marca de 1,1790.



Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES 



Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Ago 2017)

Libertex: Compramos la criptomoneda que se estrenó este verano – Ethereum





Mercado de divisas



Ya desvaneció la pasión por los Bitcoins. La división en dos ramas se quedó atrás. El comercio de criptodivisas ahora se realiza de la manera normal. No sólo se renovó el comercio normal, sino también se expandió. Ahora hay que dar la bienvenida al Ethereum que otra vez puede crecer drásticamente.



Según Libertex, Ethereum se hace frente a la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 314,800, pero es poco probable que la corrección sea prolongada. Al terminarse la corrección la tendencia alcista volverá a dominar.



Como sabemos, la velocidad de transacciones de la mayoría de criptomonedas es relativamente baja. En particular, la capacidad de Ethereum se limita a 20 transacciones al segundo. Ahora se está elaborando la red Raiden. Esta será la plataforma extrabursátil para las operaciones con Ethereum, que podrá aumentar la capacidad hasta 1 millón de transacciones al segundo.



Además, últimamente el ICO está cobrando impulso. El volumen del capital atraído va creciendo. Cabe señalar que la mayoría de proyectos produce tokens a base de blockchain Ethereum. Es un factor fuerte que apoyará la moneda digital.



Entre otros factores cabe subrayar que la posible legalización de Bitcoin y Ethereum en Corea del Sur es favorable para las criptomonedas en general.



Por consiguiente, al terminarse la corrección hay que buscar las posiciones largas. Se puede comprar al ser rota la marca de 314,800. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 395,000.



Ivan Marchena, experto analitico de Libertex (platforma de forex) Libertex



Siga las últimas noticias del mercado en Libertex ES



Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Ago 2017)

Libertex: ¿Qué tiene que pasar para que baje el CAD?

Mercado de divisas

Por fin, el USD/CAD puede volver a bajar. Según Libertex, durante nueve días consecutivos el par estaba creciendo hasta alcanzar la marca de 1,2752. Parece que el par no está listo para seguir al alza. Por lo tanto, es la hora de analizar los datos económicos, que pueden incentivar la caída del par.

Ya hemos señalado que la situación económica en Canadá es positiva. El ritmo de crecimiento del mercado laboral es positivo. Las ventas menoristas ascienden. En tres últimos trimestres el PIB crecía 3,5% como promedio. Pronto se publicarán los datos de inflación, y su aceleración puede estimular la caída del canadiense. Esto se deduce del análisis de precios en el informe Ivey PMI.

Al mismo tiempo necesitamos los datos débiles sobre la economía estadounidense. Se publicarán los datos de las ventas al por menor. Se espera que el indicador crecerá drásticamente después del indicador débil del mes pasado, pero si los inversores tienen que desengañarse otra vez, empezarán las liquidaciones del dólar.

El objetivo del USD/CAD es la marca de 1,2650, seguida por 1,2600.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex 

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES 

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: El rally de USD/JPY*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el martes el par USD/JPY rebotó y creció 0,7%, tocando la marca de 110,47. Es que por la mañana en el periódico Wall Street Journal apareció el artículo, cuyo autor indica que Corea del Norte dejó sus planes de apuntar sus misiles contra la base estadounidense en Guam. La reducción de la demanda de los activos seguros obligó a los inversores a librarse del yen.

Parece que es el comienzo de un rally duradero, porque el yen sólido no corresponde a los intereses del gobierno japonés y de los exportadores que pagan la mayor parte de impuestos a la caja del estado.

Sin embargo, mucho dependerá de la estadística estadounidense. El informe de las ventas al por menor es el centro de atención hoy. El indicador es muy importante para la economía orientada a los servicios. Silos gastos de consumo crecen lentamente, la FED tendrá menos motivos para aumentar la tasa de interés.

Durante cuatro meses consecutivos observamos que las ventas menoristas no alcanzan los niveles indicados en las proyecciones. Si el indicador de hoy excede a las proyecciones, el par USD/JPY puede hacer un salto fuerte, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 111,00, seguida por 111,70.

*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex 

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: Falta de confianza en FED – falta de confianza en dólar

Mercado de divisas*

El EUR/USD adoptó una actitud de espera después de la publicación del informe norteamericano sobre las ventas al por menor, y ya está dispuesto para dar un salto.

Los datos publicados no son tan importantes como la reacción de la divisa. El comportamiento del dólar habla por sí mismo. Las ventas menoristas excedieron los pronósticos (0,6% mensual frente a 0,4%) junto con el crecimiento rápido del índice de la actividad comercial del Empire State no pudieron causar el crecimiento de la moneda norteamericana (según Libertex, el dólar casi no se movió).

Esto significa que el mercado no piensa que un informe sólido es suficiente para creer en que la FED endurece la política monetaria y crediticia. Se publicará el acta de la última reunión del Comité de Mercados Abiertos. Es muy probable que no haya nada nuevo, por eso puede haber una nueva oleada de liquidaciones del dólar estadounidense.

El par EUR/USD está esperándolo para continuar el rally. El objetivo será la marca de 1,1790, seguida por 1,1850.

* Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: Es la hora de vender el AUD/USD

Mercado de divisas*

Según Libertex, el par AUD/USD creció 150 puntos básicos en sólo dos días. Pero ¿qué provocó el crecimiento y se desarrollará la tendencia alcista?

Siempre tiene sentido seguir el humor del mercado y su reacción a los acontecimientos económicos. Si el indicador publicado es sólido, pero la divisa no pudo crecer, es la señal de la vuelta que dará la moneda en un futuro cercano. Los datos del mercado laboral en Australia resultaron ser positivos, pero el AUD/USD no puede mantener el mismo nivel de beneficios.

Si el ascenso se debe a un acontecimiento económico relativamente raro, hay que esperar la corrección. La subida del AUD/USD que tuvo lugar el miércoles se debe sólo a la expiración masiva de las opciones.

Si el precio de los recursos que tienen correlación fuerte con el comportamiento de la divisa va al alza, pero la moneda no sigue el rumbo del recurso, hay que esperar la caída de la moneda. Según Libertex, ayer el oro, un recurso muy importante para la economía australiana en general y para el AUD en particular, creció 0,22%. El AUD casi no se movió.

Es d suponer que es la hora de vender el AUD/USD con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 0,7880, seguida por 0,7840 en caso de la ruptura.

* Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex) *Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope:Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: Bitcoin tiene como el objetivo la marca de 5000
Mercado de divisas*
Bitcoin va renovando los máximos históricos. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones de la criptomoneda se han consolidado por encima de 4000. Sin embargo, en dos últimos días el par no crecía. ¿Será duradera la pausa?
Parece que los mercados están listos para que el Bitcoin crezca hasta 5000 dólares. Por ahora el Bitcoin tiene todos los chances de seguir creciendo.
La actitud general optimista puede ser una de las causas. Cada día más y más reguladores declaran que las criptomonedas necesitan una infraestructura correspondiente. En Australia los legisladores propusieron que el banco central legalice el Bitcoin.
Además, se está aumentando la demanda de Bitcoin en el contexto de múltiples riesgos geopolíticos. Se hace obvio que la situación política es poco estable ahora – la península coreana puede ser el polvorín del conflicto global. Corea del Sur, junto con sus aliados de Japón y EE.UU., planea realizar las maniobras y ejercicios cerca del Corea del Norte. La reacción del Pyongyang puede ser decisiva.
Por último, hay que tener en cuenta que la división del Bitcoin en dos ramos resultó ser bastante tranquila, así como la incorporación del protocolo SegWit. Los inversores se han tranquilizado también y ahora ellos tienen menos preocupaciones por la realización de la segunda parte del acuerdo de expansión en noviembre.
Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar el Bitcoin cuando retroceda con el objetivo en la marca de 5000.
*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: El Dow: bajar para subir

Mercado de divisas*

El mercado de valores estadounidense no cree en el aumento de la tasa en diciembre y, por consiguiente, va bajando. La inflación no crece. Todos esperan la intervención de Janet Yellen el viernes, a lo mejor habrá más optimismo.

Según Libertex, los índices bursátiles estadounidenses retroceden últimamente. Ahora el precio de los índices corresponde a la probabilidad de 41,3% del aumento de la tasa de interés en diciembre. La inflación baja (la estadística fue publicada el 11 de agosto) confirmó esta descripción: los datos de julio están a nivel de +1,7% frente al pronóstico de 1,8%.

La intervención de la jefa de la Reserva Federal Janet Yellen que tendrá lugar el viernes a las 16:00 GMT en el simposio económico anual de Jackson Hole. Si el Dow Jones rompe la marca de 21580, para el viernes el índice puede bajar hasta 21450 – 21 500. Es bien probable que se formule un fuerte soporte técnico a nivel de 21 300, que corresponde al 50% del movimiento alcista a partir del mayo.

Si el viernes señora Yellen muestra el optimismo moderado sobre la economía de EE.UU., el mercado de valores estadounidense puede volver a niveles actuales e, incluso, sobrepasarlos.

* Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex)* Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Ago 2017)

Libertex como ves el NOK/EUR...?


----------



## Libertex (23 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: La libra baja

Mercado de divisas*

Después de cinco sesiones de consolidación, la libra esterlina rompió el nivel de soporte de 1,2845, demostrando que la caída puede acelerarse. Además, la libra esterlina partió la media móvil de 100 periodos. Según la información de Libertex, en la situación parecida que tuvo lugar a principios del marzo, el par GBP/USD bajó 2%.

La moneda va descendiendo a pesar de que en el Reino Unida la estadística de pedidos manufactureros resultó ser positiva. Este indicador refleja la actitud de las empresas británicas hacia la producción y la capacidad productiva en el futuro. La actitud bajista (de osos) y agresiva hacia la libra confirma que los inversores no creen en esta moneda.

Hay dos causas que explican esta dinámica de la moneda. Primero, el mercado espera que el Banco de Inglaterra no haga nada agresivo en lo que se refiere al aumento de la tasa o al endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia. Segundo, el euro se debilitó frente al dólar debido a las especulaciones antes de la intervención de los jefes de bancos centrales en el simposio económico anual de Jackson Hole.

Por consiguiente, el GBP/USD puede bajar hasta 1,26 en lo que va de la semana.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: El yen llama la atención de inversores

Mercado de divisas*

El yen se mueve alrededor del soporte a nivel de 108,4. Según Libertex, la moneda japonesa acercó a este nivel por el quinto vez consecutivo. La debilidad del dólar causada tanto por la posición dura de Trump sobre el TLCAN (Tratado de libre comercio de América del Norte), como por la tensión creciente en la región estimula los activos seguros.

La posición de Trump sobre el TLCAN es bastante dura y puede llevar a la destitución del gobierno si el muro fronterizo con México no se construye. Esta posición no les apetece a los inversores en dólares, porque la confrontación es peor que la búsqueda del consenso.

No sólo el TLCAN puede ser revisado. Cada día se habla más sobre la guerra económica con China en luz de que los EE.UU. acusan a China de ayudar técnicamente a Corea del Norte.

Las tensiones nucleares entre los EE.UU. y Corea del Norte estimulan la salida del capital especulativo de las regiones colindantes (China y Corea del Sur) al activo seguro – el yen. El riesgo del ataque preventivo de Corea del Norte contra los EE.UU. aumenta debido a los ejercicios conjuntos de Corea del Sur y Estados Unidos.

Por consiguiente, el par USD/JPY puede bajar hasta 108,4, y al ser roto este nivel tener como el objetivo la marca de 102,0. Esto puede pasar a principios de setiembre.



*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: El simposio económico anual de Jackson Hole puede debilitar el dólar

Mercado de divisas*

El par EUR/USD bajó después de alcanzar los máximos y todavía no puede recuperar lo perdido. Esto se debe a las alusiones del Banco Central Europeo a que el crecimiento del euro le causa mucha preocupación. Sin embargo, es probable que la cumbre en Jackson Hole ayuda al euro.

El dólar ahora está viviendo un periodo de turbulencia debido a la posición de Trump sobre el Tratado de libre comercio de América del Norte y a los riesgos provocados por la tensiín en las relaciones de EE.UU. y Corea del Norte.

Por supuesto, si Janet Yellen diera un discurso agresivo, dejando claro que la FED planea endurecer la política monetaria, en el simposio económico, la moneda estadounidense podría crecer. No obstante, no vale la pena esperarlo en luz de la estadística macroeconómica débil y riesgos políticos. Sólo repetirá que pronto el regulador empezará a reducir el balance. Esto ya no puede impresionar a nadie.

Por su parte, el jefe del BCE Mario Draghi en su discurso puede dejar claro que todavía no planea cancelar la política de estimulación económica moderada. Sus palabras contrastarán con la indecisión de su homóloga estadounidense.

Por lo tanto, el par EUR/USD puede tratar de sobrepasar la marca de 1,1820 y después tener como el objetivo el nivel de 1,1900.

* Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: Bitcoin crecerá a pesar de la competencia

Mercado de divisas*

A principios de la semana pasada Bitcoin se corrigió profundamente, pero recuperó lo perdido bastante rápido. La criptomoneda va volviendo a niveles máximos.

Según Libertex, el 22 de agosto Bitcoin bajó abruptamente debido a la caída de hashrate de la red. La velocidad de procesamiento de transacciones se disminuyó casi dos veces. Por eso los usuarios esperaban varias horas la confirmación de sus operaciones. Todo fue causado por la competencia con Bitcoin Cash que paga más a los miners. Sin embargo, la recuperación rápida de Bitcoin significa que los usuarios siguen creyendo en Bitcoin.

Las noticias de Japón favorecen la criptomoneda. La agencia nacional de servicios financieros (FSA) recibió 50 pedidos de registración de las bolsas de Bitcoin. Se espera que para el comienzo de setiembre ya habrán sido registrados 10 bolsas de criptomonedas.

Hay un cierto progreso en el ámbito de criptomonedas en Canadá. El regulador financiero canadiense reconoció que los tokens se equiparan a los valores. El regulador destaca que las criptomonedas abren nuevas oportunidades para atraer el capital, dan más libertad de elección a los inversores y facilitan el proceso de inversión. Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de ICO se realiza a base de los instrumentos fundamentales (criptomonedas que ya están en circulación) la demanda de Bitcoin crecerá.

Por lo tanto, BItcoin tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 5000, pero antes la criptomoneda tiene que romper la marca de 4433,27.

* Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) *Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (30 Ago 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Libertex como ves el NOK/EUR...?



En el gráfico del par EUR/NOK se destaca el nivel de soporte bastante fuerte alrededor de la marca de 9,2275. Ahora las divisas no sobrepasan este nivel, pero el par sube. Es obvio que pronto el EUR/NOK logrará romper este soporte y tendrá que bajar hasta 9,0865. 


El euro y la corona noruega crecen simultáneamente frente al dólar estadounidense. Esto se debe a la baja probabilidad del aumento de la tasa de interés (ahora está a nivel de 39,1%). También existe el problema del aumento del límite de la deuda pública de EE.UU. antes del 29 de setiembre. Ahora las perspectivas no son prometedoras, porque Donald Trump prometió que él destituiría el gobierno si no se tomaba esta decisión. Por lo tanto, a más largo plazo este par se preservará en el intervalo comercial establecido.


----------



## Libertex (30 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: NASDAQ en el contexto norcoreano

Mercado de valores*

Después de la noticia sobre el lanzamiento de cohete balístico norcoreano que voló encima de Japón, los índices bursátiles norteamericanos abrieron con la bajada. Sin embargo, la segunda parte del día comercial estos instrumentos estuvieron en el territorio alcista.

¿Pues, qué pasó? Los mercados de valores enfatizaron la reducción de la probabilidad del aumento de la tasa de interés en EE.UU. en diciembre (ahora está a nivel de sólo 35,8%), el dólar que se está debilitando (que facilita las ventas de los bienes nacionales fuera del país) y al mismo tiempo la situación económica relativamente positiva en EE.UU. Los activos más optimistas del martes son las acciones de las empresas tecnológicas en general y el índice NASDAQ (NQ) en particular.

Según Libertex, por ahora la resistencia fuerte está a nivel de 5874. Si se rompe esta barrera, el índice puede moverse a corto plazo a 5938. Si el nivel indicado persiste y hay más noticias de la península coreana, el movimiento de NASDAQ continuará en el intervalo de 5787-5874. La dinámica positiva predominará.

* Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (31 Ago 2017)

*Libertex: Brent oscilará entre 51-53 dólares el barril

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

Hoy el Brent está bajo la presión moderada al consolidarse a nivel de 51,40 dólares el barril. El huracán Harvey hizo sus correcciones. Algunas refinerías estadounidenses no funcionan, lo que limita la demanda de crudo. Además, cabe señalar que los buques petroleros no pueden entrar en los puertos de Texas. Incluso el informe sólido del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. sobre las reservas comerciales (-5,39 millones de barriles frente al pronóstico de +1,90 millones) no pudo causar el cambio de rumbo. Sin embargo, la gira es sólo una cuestión de tiempo, porque hay noticias positivas. Por ejemplo, en Libia (no participa en el acuerdo OPEP+) la producción bajó 360 mil barriles diarios debido al cierre temporal de la producción en varios yacimientos. Por consiguiente, no hay suficientes causas para el descenso. Según estadística de Libertex, a nivel relativamente bajo de 51,00 el petróleo será comprado por los inversores. Por lo tanto, el intervalo comercial actual es de 51 – 53 dólares el barril.

* Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: NZD bajará, el Brent crecerá

Mercado de divisas*

El dólar neozelandés quedará bajo la presión. Es difícil crecer en el contexto de la actitud liberal del jefe del banco central del país. Además, aparecieron motivos para crecimiento del dólar estadounidense.

Primero, el caro NZD hace daño a la economía del país. Segundo, el jefe del banco central dijo que para el crecimiento sostenible el país necesita la moneda nacional barata. Tercero, el USD puede consolidarse al ser publicados los datos del mercado laboral. El objetivo inmediato en este contexto es la marca de 0,7090.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Los precios de petróleo empezaron a crecer rápidamente después de que los comerciantes se consintieron que el impacto negativo del huracán Harvey ha sido sobrevalorado. Por la mañana de ayer aparecía la información de que 20% de refinerías de EE.UU. detuvieron la producción. Pero después se transcendió que las refinerías en Corpus Cristi volverán a funcionar el viernes.

Un día antes la agencia de información energética indicó que las reservas comerciales del país se redujeron en 5,4 millones de barriles, lo que indica que la demanda en la economía nacional sigue siendo bastante alta.

El mercado puede dejar de seguir el factor de Harvey y volver a los datos fundamentales más tradicionales. Además de la producción alta en EE.UU., en agosto había noticias de que la OPEP redujo la producción en 300 mil barriles diarios.

Todo esto hizo crecer el Brent. Según Libertex, el activo tiene por delante la barrera de 53 dólares el barril. Si se rompe este nivel de resistencia, el objetivo será la marca de 55,00.

*Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Ethereum tiene buenas perspectivas

Mercado de divisas*

Las criptomonedas siguen ganando impulso. La capitalización total del mercado superó 170 mil millones de dólares. Bitcoin y Litecoin renovaron los máximos históricos, Ethereum va al alza.

El primer factor favorable es la actitud general positiva que predomina en el mercado de criptomonedas. La mayor parte de la demanda de estos instrumentos se debe a la situación geopolítica poco estable en el mundo. La agresión de la Corea del Norte obliga a inversores a buscar activos que permitirán proteger sus recursos en caso de que estallen las hostilidades. Las criptomonedas descentralizadas en este contexto son muy atractivas.

La segunda noticia positiva viene de Rusia. Ethereum Foundation firmó el acuerdo estratégico de la cooperación con un banco ruso. En marco de este programa se realizará el programa de capacitación de expertos en blockchain que trabajarán para la incorporación de la tecnología en los organismos públicos.

Tercer factor es el trabajo realizado para la elaboración de la plataforma que facilitará la compra del Ethereum por el efectivo (dólares o euros). Junto con el aumento del número de institutos que aceptan criptomonedas, esto puede llevar a la apreciación de Ethereum.

El último factor es la realización de 23 ICO, que utilizarán Ethereum como el activo básico. Es decir, los usuarios utilizarán esta moneda para comprar los tokens.

Por consecuente, los precios crecerán con mayor velocidad al consolidarse por encima de 400,00. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 450 – 470,00.

* Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: El EUR/USD imprevisible

Mercado de divisas*

El par EUR/USD es el centro de atención de los inversores debido a su imprevisibilidad. En estas condiciones el par tendría que crecer, pero el mercado laboral débil no permite ganar terreno al dólar. Al mismo tiempo el Banco Central Europeo no necesita el euro caro. Por eso pasó lo que pasó.

Pues, el número de puestos de trabajo en EE.UU. creció por debajo de las expectativas. La inflación salarial bajó hasta 0,1%, además, los datos del mes pasado fueron reconsiderados – se redujeron desde 0,3% hasta 0,1%. El paro creció hasta 4,4% frente a 4,3%. Según Libertex, fue suficiente para que el par bajara hasta 1,1979.

Sin embargo, 10 minutos después intervino el BCE que anunció que la decisión sobre la terminación del programa de la expansión cuantitativa podía demorar hasta diciembre. Es decir, en las reuniones de setiembre y octubre no habrá nada especial. Por eso, el euro retrocedió. Esto ya está incluido en el precio. Por eso se puede deducir que el par seguirá creciendo.

En EE.UU. los datos débiles causaron la caída. Al mismo tiempo en la zona del euro queda esperanza por el factor de imprevisibilidad. Cada comentario de cualquier representante del BCE sobre la terminación de la expansión cuantitativa puede estimular el crecimiento del par. Es decir, los niveles actuales son interesantes para comprar. El objetivo inmediato del EUR/USD en la racha alcista es la marca de 1,1970, seguida por 1,2030.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, el Brent bajó hasta 51,98, pero poco después regresó a nivel de 52,60. Entre los factores positivos se puede destacar el hecho que EE.UU. no pueden realizar sus planes de aumentar la producción hasta 10 millones de barriles diarios. El huracán Harvey hizo daño a la infraestructura energética. Se espera que haya más tormentas. Por lo tanto, parece que el Brent se consolide entre 51-53 dólares el barril.

* Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Es la hora de vender el AUD. Brent es fuerte por ahora
Mercado de divisas*

La dinámica del AUD/USD ayer fue muy demostrativa. En la reunión matutina del Banco de Reservas de Australia sobre la política monetaria el regulador indicó que no estaba contento con la apreciación del dólar australiano. Más aún, el banco central advirtió que el encarecimiento posterior de la moneda nacional moderaría el crecimiento de la economía.
No obstante, el par pudo crecer hasta 0,7985, porque esta intervención ya estaba incluida en el precio. En ausencia de las palabras más duras y decisivas del regulador, el mercado concentró en las proyecciones económicas que son bastante positivas, pero es nada más que la primera reacción. Desde el punto de vista fundamental el AUD cada día tiene menos motores de crecimiento. Además, cada reunión del banco nacional del país será acompañada por los comentarios más duros sobre el tipo de cambio de la moneda nacional.
En estas condiciones no hay que descartar la vuelta del AUD/USD. Según Libertex, el par ya tropezó con la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 0,7980, por eso la corrección puede llevar el AUD/USD a nivel de 0,79 en próximos días.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas

*BRENT*

Ayer el Brent superó la marca de 53,00 y en varios momentos llegaba hasta el máximo local de 53,59. Las refinerías petroleras en EE.UU. vuelven a funcionar después del huracán Harvey, lo que favorece el petróleo, porque crece la demanda del crudo. Sin embargo, tenemos por delante el huracán Irma y puede haber más problemas. Pronto se publicarán los datos de reservas comerciales en EE.UU. Si el indicador de nuevo baja, habrá un motor adicional de crecimiento para el petróleo. Por ahora el límite superior parece estar a nivel de 55 dólares por el barril.

*AZUCAR*

El tiempo es el factor clave en los mercados agrícolas. Las tormentas, así como las sequías suelen provocar el encarecimiento de bienes agropecuario. El huracán Irma pone en peligro las cosechas de caña de azúcar en los países caribeños y en EE.UU. Además, Brasil introdujo cuotas para las exportaciones del azúcar y de ese modo quitó del mercado una parte significativa de la oferta. Brasil hace combustible de etanol, lo que también apoya el precio de este activo.
Desde el punto de vista técnico, el precio de azúcar bajó hasta el límite inferior de la tendencia alcista y por eso sería lógico comprar el activo a niveles actuales. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 15,30.

*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex * (plataforma de forex) *Libertex 

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Dow Jones, Brent y EUR/AUD*



Mercado de valores: Corea del Norte presiona los valores norteamericanos

Las nuevas tensiones entre EE.UU. y Corea del Norte pueden incentivar la caída de los principales índices bursátiles. Según Libertex, los valores están cerca de los niveles máximos ahora, por eso los inversores tratarán de sacar sus beneficios. Además, se aumentan las tensiones geopolíticas entre EE.UU. y Corea del Norte, lo que hace menos atractivos los instrumentos de riesgo. Si el Dow Jones rompe el nivel de soporte de 21700 (la media móvil de 50 periodos también está a este nivel), puede desarrollarse la corrección bajista con el objetivo de 21535.

Mercado de divisas: EUR/AUD bajará

La caída del par EUR/AUD puede acelerarse. Una de las principales causas de esto es la diferencia en las actitudes de los bancos centrales responsables de estas dos monedas. Según Libertex, este año el par EUR/USD creció 13,5%, lo que causa la preocupación del Banco Central Europeo, porque el euro fuerte deteriora las ventas al por menor en la zona de euro. Se supo que el BCE no iba a cambiar la política monetaria en la siguiente reunión. Al mismo tiempo el jefe del Banco de Reservas de Australia dejó bien claro que la reducción de las tasas de interés crearía riesgos adicionales para el balance de los hogares.

Por consiguiente, el par EUR/AUD tiene como el objetivo la marca de 1,5015.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas: Los huracanes encarecen el Brent

El huracán Harvey interrumpió el trabajo de casi 20% de refinerías en EE.UU., y el restablecimiento de las operaciones demorará un tiempo. Sin embargo, todavía no se acabaron las tormentas. Irma acaba de aumentar a categoría 5 (máxima). Este huracán está dirigiéndose a Florida y puede parar la producción en esta región. El déficit estimulará la apreciación del Brent con el objetivo a nivel de 55,00 dólares el barril.

*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: U límite para yen, un huracán para Brent

Mercado de divisas: ¿Dónde comprar el USD/JPY?*

El par USD/JPY trató de superar la resistencia a nivel de 108,30 varias veces, pero las preocupaciones por la situación en la península coreana y por la situación en la economía estadounidense todavía no son suficientes para provocar la ruptura.

En total, tres factores influyen en la dinámica del par: la escalada de tensiones con Corea del Norte, los informes económicos de EE.UU. y la dirección de la política monetaria del Banco de Japón.

Lo que pasa en Corea del Norte es absolutamente ambigua: si el conflicto se agrava, el estatus de activo seguro que tiene el yen tendrá menos importancia que el conflicto bélico en las fronteras de Japón. Por eso no hay que esperar que el yen crezca debido a esto.

No habrá muchos informes económicos importantes para la dinámica del par mencionado en lo que va de esta semana. Lo único que vale la pena seguir es la actitud de los reguladores. Por ejemplo, la decisión Sr. Fisher de dimitir apoyó la demanda del yen. No hay que descartar que habrá más acontecimientos de este tipo en un futuro cercano. El Banco de Japón está estimulando la economía, observando cautelosamente el tipo de cambio del yen y moderando su crecimiento.

En conjunto todos estos factores indican que el USD/JPY no puede bajar por debajo de 108,30, y cada intento de romper este nivel de soporte será acompañado por las correcciones rápidas. Por consiguiente, es lógico comprar el par cerca de este nivel con el objetivo de 109,70
*
Mercado de bienes y materias primas: Brent y huracanes*

Según Libertex, ayer el Brent renovó el máximo de 3,5 meses y alcanzó el nivel de 54,66. Las proyecciones de las pérdidas considerables en la temporada de huracanes en EE.UU. y la probabilidad de la reducción de la producción en la región empuja las cotizaciones del Brent al alza. Los datos del departamento de energía confirmaron la disminución de las reservas, por eso el volumen de la oferta está cayendo. Es decir, los precios pueden tratar de consolidarse por encima de 55,00 dólares el barril

*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Compramos Bitcoin Cash

Mercado de divisas*

El comienzo de la semana pasada resultó ser muy difícil para las criptodivisas. La corrección técnica junto con la información sobre los planes chinos de prohibir ICOs presionaron las criptomonedas. Sin embargo, la caída abrió las oportunidades para entrar comprando.

En general, la actitud hacia criptodivisas sigue siendo positiva. Primero, las noticias de China no se confirmaron, el país no prohibió los ICOs como tales, sino las paró hasta que se establecieran las reglas de licencia. Por supuesto, esta información quitó el pánico del mercado.

Además, se transcendió que Corea del Sur, cuyo mercado de criptomonedas es uno de los más grandes en el mundo, elaborará la regulación de las criptomonedas (incluso de Bitcoin y Ethereum). Este país empieza a seguir el ejemplo de Japón, que legalizó Bitcoin como el medio de pago oficial a partir del 1 de abril del año en curso.

Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD) es uno de los instrumentos bursátiles más interesantes para comprar ahora. Según Libertex, sus cotizaciones están acercándose a nivel de 575,00.

No sólo la actitud positiva general estimula el activo. La empresa Grayscale Investments que creó el fideicomiso de inversión Bitcoin Trust empezó a trabajar con las reservas de BCH. Es posible que se creará una rama especial que trabajará sólo con BCH, que será controlada por los accionistas del fideicomiso según el porcentaje de acciones controladas.

Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar el BCH/USD a nivel de 575,00 con el objetivo en la marca de 793,00.

* Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Sep 2017)

*Brent retrocede, pero a corto plazo. Dólar sube ante yen

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

Brent perdió el optimismo matutino de ayer y se consolidó por debajo de 54,00 dólares por el barril. Según Libertex, la marca de 53,05 resultó ser el mínimo local. Parece que el mercado cuenta con el aumento de las reservas comerciales del crudo según la estadística de API y EIA debido a la disminución de la demanda de los productos de refinerías. El otro factor de presión es la apreciación del dólar, que hace más baratos los activos expresados en esta moneda. No obstante, es poco probable que la racha bajista sea larga. Es que Arabia Saudí se pronuncia a favor de la prorrogación del acuerdo de cuotas para los productores del petróleo.

Mercado de divisas

Los norcoreanos celebraron este sábado el día de la fundación de Corea del Norte, pero no había nada especial – ni ensayos de los misiles, ni ataques de los territorios de otros países. En general, no hicieron nada de lo que había causado tanta preocupación en el mercado. Por supuesto, esto llevó un suspiro de alivio para todo el mundo.

Las primeras víctimas de paz fueron los activos refugios, especialmente el yen japonés sobrecomprado. El USD/JPY siguió creciendo después de que el viernes el par sobrepasó el nivel de soporte muy fuerte situado alrededor de 107,30. Parece que el par no parará aquí.

El USD/JPY abrió la semana subiendo hasta 108,19 y alcanzando 108,56 durante la sesión comercial asiática. Esta semana se publicarán los datos sobre la inflación y las ventas menoristas en EE.UU. Si las cifras indican que la situación económica en EE.UU. no está mal, el crecimiento del dólar sobrevendido puede acelerarse.

El objetivo inmediato para el par USD/JPY puede ser la marca de 109,00.

*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Ahora hay que comprar el euro y las acciones de Home Depot

Mercado de divisas*

Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD perdió ayer casi 80 puntos básicos debido a la fuerza del dólar, porque el euro se mantenía al mismo nivel. En las situaciones parecidas no el giro no se demora mucho. Es sólo necesario que se quite el positivo del USD.

La historia con huracanes puede agotarse para el miércoles. Primero, se eliminará el optimismo sobre los efectos moderados del último huracán. Segundo, no hay que descartar la posibilidad de la llegada de nuevas tormentas.

Corea del Norte decidió no hacer nada especial durante su día de fundación, pero esto no quiere decir que el país abandonó todas sus amenazas. El primer comentario agresivo por parte de Corea del Norte provocará las liquidaciones del dólar.

Los informes económicos que se publicarán pronto no han de ser extremadamente optimistas. No hay condiciones previas para que la inflación esté por encima de lo normal y para que crezca significativamente el volumen de las ventas al por menor. Esto puede presionar el USD.

En estas condiciones el EUR/USD tiene un buen potencial de crecimiento. Los niveles actuales parecen muy atractivos para comprar. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,2030.

Mercado de valores

Ahora las acciones de la empresa Home Depot Inc están a niveles atractivos para realizar las compras. Es lógica comprar a nivel de 158,00 con el objetivo en la marca de 161,30. Primero, la competencia con Home Depot Inc. por parte del comercio electrónico es relativamente baja ahora. Segundo, el volumen de las ventas está creciendo de la manera bastante segura. Tercero, se espera el aumento de la demanda de materiales de construcción.

*Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: La libra puede crecer más

Mercado de divisas*

Sin duda, el GBP/USD está en el centro de atención después de mostrar la dinámica alcista en el contexto de la publicación de los datos económicos positivos. Según Libertex, el par se cotiza por encima de 1,33 y ya tocó los máximos anuales de 1,3314. Sin embargo, la ruptura todavía no se ha confirmado.

Para comprender que pasará después, tenemos que analizar lo ocurrido. Todos los indicadores de inflación (índice de precios al consumo, inflación manufacturera) superaron los pronósticos. Es la amenaza de encarecimiento incontrolado de los bienes y servicios en el país, si el regulador no interviene. Por eso, es posible que el Banco de Inglaterra por lo menos detenga el programa de la expansión cuantitativa.

Cada medida de este tipo apoyará la demanda de la libra esterlina. Si la inflación salarial se acelera (ver la estadística laboral), el par GBP/USD tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 1,3370, seguida por 1,3440.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Cacao y Brent crecerán

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

Según Libertex, los precios de Brent ahora están creciendo, pero desde el punto de vista técnico el activo parece ser sobrecomprado. Por eso si Brent sube por encima de 55 dólares el barril, los precios empezarán a retroceder debido al incremento de la producción de petróleo de esquisto en EE.UU. (es rentable producirlo cuando el crudo está caro). Al mismo tiempo hay que tener en cuenta que las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. suelen disminuirse en el periodo desde mediados de septiembre hasta mediados de octubre por los factores de temporada. El objetivo inmediato para el Brent es la marca de 57,06, pero después el activo retrocederá hasta 55,36.

Los precios de cacao también crecerán debido a la decisión de Côte d'Ivoire de aumentar los precios de cacao en grano de la cosecha de 2017/2018 hasta 1400 dólares. Al mismo tiempo las reservas de granos de cacao en los puertos estadounidenses están bajando durante 6 días consecutivos. Por último, el precio de cacao logró superar la tendencia bajista y rompió el máximo local anterior. Cacao tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 2100.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía


----------



## Libertex (18 Sep 2017)

*Bitcoin pronto terminará de bajar

Mercado de bienes y materias primas*

En últimos días las criptomonedas sólo están decepcionando a los inversores. Bitcoin, Litecoin¿ Ethereum y otras criptomoenedas de top 10 bajaron drásticamente. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones bajaron 10%. Sin embargo, la caída llegará a su fin y las criptomonedas volverán a crecer.

Los rumores de que el gobierno de China está preparando la prohibición de las operaciones con criptomonedas en las bolsas locales después de interdecir los ICOs. Después de que se transcendieron estos rumores, apareció la información de que una de las principales bolsas del país BTCC pronto parará las operaciones. La bolsa ViaBTC también informó que se cerraría el 30 de septiembre.

Por supuesto, estas noticias causaron la reacción negativa de las criptomonedas. Es que la suspensión de las bolsas llevará al retiro del capital de usuarios. Las liquidaciones provocaron la realización de las ordenes stop-loss, lo que aceleró la caída.

No obstante, muy pronto la situación cambiará. Según la información de NIFA, el Banco Popular de China y los reguladores locales planean licenciar las bolsas de Bitcoin en vez de prohibirlas. Es decir, el sistema será regulado. Claro que las reglas serán estrictas, pero es muy probable que las tres principales bolsas obtendrán sus licencias. Además, este año la parte de China en la circulación mundial de criptomonedas bajó desde 90% (en 2016) hasta 23%.

Por consiguiente, es lógico comprar Bitcoin cuando aparezcan las primeras señales de la gira. El objetivo inmediato en este caso será la marca de 4000,00.

*Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex) *Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope:https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: ¿Qué pasará con la libra?

Mercado de divisas*

Sin duda, el GBP/USD está en el centro de atención después de mostrar la dinámica alcista en el contexto de la publicación de los datos económicos positivos. Según Libertex, el par se cotiza por encima de 1,33 y ya rompió los máximos anuales de 1,3314.

Pues, después de que la libra creció más de 400 puntos básicos, el gobierno británico decidió intervenir. El lunes Mark Carney hizo todo para asegurar a los inversores de que todas las medidas se realizarían de forma graduada. Además, él habló del tema más sensible, mencionando los problemas que tendrían los consumidores, las empresas y los mercados durante el proceso de Brexit.

Sus palabras tuvieron efecto y el GBP/USD bajó desde el máximo de 15 meses (1,3618) HASTA 1,3480. Pero comparando la gravedad de las palabras M.Carney y la reacción del mercado se puede deducir que los inversores todavía no están dispuestos a liquidar la moneda británica.

Los inversores comprenden que la inflación creciente obligará a la administración del Banco de Inglaterra a aumentar la tasa de interés en un futuro cercano. En estas condiciones la mayoría de traders trata de utilizar la corrección actual para entrar comprando. El par GBP/USD recuperará lo perdido muy rápido. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,3560.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Al no lograr romper la marca de 55,90, las cotizaciones de Brent empezaron a corregirse.Sin embargo, todavía no hay muchas causas para la preocupación. El mercado todavía sigue esperando el establecimiento del equilibrio entre oferta y demanda en el mercado global. Además, bajó el número de taladros en EE.UU. La caída de Brent se debe a que los inversores tratan de sacar beneficios de las operaciones realizadas. Por lo tanto, el intervalo comercial de 52,00-57,00 se preservará.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Problemas del euro

Mercado de divisas*

El EUR/USD tiene dos pruebas por delante. Primero, ayer los representantes del Banco Central Europeo comentaron que el organismo no favorecía el aumento de la tasa. En el consejo de directores apareció la discordancia de las posiciones sobre la fuerza del euro, provocada por el cambio de rumbo de la política monetaria, lo que pone en duda la terminación del programa de la expansión cuantitativa en octubre.

Según Libertex, el par ya rompió la marca de 1,20 y regresó a nivel de 1,1970. Es posible que se registre la caída prorrogada si interviene el factor de la FED. La reserva Federal llevará a cabo la reunión dedicada a la política monetaria y crediticia. El Comité de Mercados Abiertos preparaba los mercados para la normalización de la política monetaria qué favorecería el dólar. Sin embargo, los detalles son clavé para el análisis.

Primero, el mercado ya está preparado y sabe qué son los planes de la FED, por eso sólo el giro impredecible o los comentarios inesperados pueden provocar la reacción. Las proyecciones sobre el aumento de las tasas estarán en el centro de atención. Si el aumento de diciembre todavía figura en los planes, dólar crecerá. Si en 2018 están previstos tres aumentos de la tasa como mínimo, el dólar crecerá.

En estas condiciones es muy probable el regreso del EUR/USD a nivel de 1,19, pero hay que tener en cuenta que algunos inversores tratarán de comprar el par para abrir las posiciones de largo plazo.

*Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex)* Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Yen y Apple – a crecer

Mercado de divisas*

El par USD/JPY puede cambiar la dirección hoy. En los últimos siete días el par crecía en seis casos. Hoy pueden aparecer no sólo las causas técnicas para la gira.

Todo lo anunciado por la FED de EE.UU. ya está incluido en el precio – la reducción de la balanza comercial y el aumento de la tasa de diciembre. Sin embargo, pueden aparecer las noticias inesperadas. Teniendo en cuenta que los indicadores recién publicados (mercado laboral, gastos al consumo y la inflación salarial) se debilitaron, no sería lógico anunciar la actitud agresiva. El estado de la economía no corresponde a las esperanzas. Por eso Janet Yellen prefirió ayer responder de forma indirecta sobre el aumento de la tasa.

El par USD/JPY tiene como el objetivo la marca de 111,00 seguida por 110,40.

Mercado de valores

A partir de 15 de septiembre comenzaron los pre-pedidos de iPhone 8 y iPhone 8S de Apple. Las ventas oficiales empezarán el 22 de septiembre. El lunes o este fin de semana la empresa publicará el volumen de pre-pedidos, que se utilizarán para la evaluar la demanda de nuevos modelos de celulares. Según Bloomberg, el precio objetivo de las acciones de Apple está a nivel de 176 dólares. Además, según Libertex, ahora los precios se acercaron a nivel inferior de la tendencia alcista que va desarrollándose a partir de noviembre de 2016. Por eso es lógico abrir las compras a niveles actuales. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 165,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: ¿Qué hacer con el euro?

Mercado de divisas*

El par EUR/USD hizo lo que había sido pronosticado, pero necesitamos comprender que pasará después. Es necesario recordar qué provocó la venta del par. Es el optimismo excesivo de Janet Yellen y la confirmación del otro aumento de la tasa este año.

Según Libertex, el dólar ganó unos puntos. Sin embargo, el crecimiento fue provocado por las palabras no tienen nada que ver con la realidad económica. La inflación crece lentamente, la actividad comercial baja, puede haber más daño causado por los huracanes. El daño se sentirá en octubre y noviembre. Cuando el mercado vuelve a recordar esto, el par empezará a bajar.

Hay una causa más para comprar el euro a niveles actuales. La caída del par no se debe a la situación económica en la zona de euro. Al contrario, un representante del BCE dijo hace poco que la inflación iba a alcanzar el nivel objetivo. Además, los políticos alemanes confirman que el tipo de cambio actual no deteriora las exportaciones de Alemania. Es muy importante, porque el político indirectamente indica que no es necesario debilitar la moneda comunitaria artificialmente.

Cada confirmación del endurecimiento de la política monetaria del BCE favorecerá el euro. El objetivo inmediato actual es la marca de 1,20.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Bitcoin bajó, pero el factor chino es temporal

Mercado de divisas*

Después del pánico bursátil en el mercado, las criptodivisas trataron de recuperar lo perdido y, según Libertex, en algunos momentos Bitcoin alcanzaba la marca de 4100. Sin embargo, por ahora criptomonedas no pueden regresar a los niveles altos. Al mismo tiempo una nueva oleada de crecimiento es posible.

La situación en China que causó la caída de Bitcoin no influirá en el mercado de la manera radical. Según un estudio realizado en la Universidad de Cambridge, en China hay sólo 8% de proveedores de criptomonederos. Es decir, el negativo estará dentro del país. Si China prohíbe mining (50% de capacidades del acyivo se concentra en este país), Japón puede sustituir a los miners chinos. Por consiguiente, Bitcoin no será impactado drásticamente.

Hay que tener en cuenta que ahora 40% países del mundo controlan la circulación de las divisas de la manera total. En estos países las criptomonedas gozarán de la demanda adicional. Así fue en China. Además, se supo que Malasia no iba a prohibir Bitcoin. El banco central del país planea elaborar las normas regulatorias para las criptomonedas.

Además, los pasos de Google también favorecerán Bitcoin esta semana. Se puede pedir la realización del pago en Bitcoin en la aplicación modernizada Payment Request API.

Por lo tanto, a nivel de 3300 Bitcoin puede ser interesante para comprar con el objetivo en 4100,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Sep 2017)

Libertex: NZD retrocede debido a la política

Mercado de divisas

Por ahora vale la pena prestar atención al par NZD/USD. A pesar de que el mercado está siguiendo ahora el proceso electoral en Alemania, los pares con NZD tienen dinámica muy interesante debido a las elecciones nacionales. A pesar de que el partido del primer ministro actual ganó 46% de votos, no se puede formar gobierno sin hacer coaliciones. En este caso su partido tendrá que aliarse con First Party, su mayor rival en la carrera electoral.

En este caso no nos interesan las particularidades. Las fechas son más importantes para los inversores. Antes de que se forme el gobierno, el dólar neozelandés estará bajando. Para el 7 de octubre se habrán calculado todos los votos. Para el 12 de octubre el líder de First Party habrá decidido con que fuerza política se puede formar gobierno. Hasta este momento el NZD/USD irá a la baja, acelerándose después de los cometarios pesimistas de los políticos. Sería lógico entrar vendiendo el par NZD/USD (según Libertex, el par está ahora a nivel de 0,7280) después de la primera corrección alcista teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 0,7200, seguida por 0,7160.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Yen está fuerte ahora

Mercado de divisas*

Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY se tropezó a nivel de 112,70 y no puede seguir adelante, a pesar de que el dólar está gozando de la demanda adicional causada por las esperanzas del aumento de la tasa de la FED.

Hay varias explicaciones. Primera, es la intervención de geopolítica en el proceso comercial. Corea del Norte y los EE.UU. siguen intercambiando de amenazas. Teniendo en cuenta que los líderes actuales son muy expresivos, el mercado puede estar preocupado durante un periodo prorrogado, encontrando refugio en los activos seguros. Por ejemplo, el yen está en esta lista.

Además, el par crecía durante un periodo largo y es la hora de la corrección normal después de alcanzar la resistencia fuerte. La corrección de USD/JPY normalmente constituye 100% del movimiento anterior.

Por último, la posición del dólar también significa mucho. La semana pasada el banco central tenía la actitud optimista y agresiva. Pero todavía no está claro si esto tiene relación a la realidad económica. Los últimos comentarios son menos optimistas. Los representantes de la FED insinuaron que no tendría sentido tener mucha prisa. Si los comentarios posteriores son más suaves, el par bajará. 

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Petróleo — con qué amenaza la paralización del oleoducto curdo Kirkuk–Ceyhan. La posible recuperación del euro*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

El lunes, 25 de diciembre, los precios de petróleo de la marca estándar Brent renovaron los máximos de 2017 después de que el presidente turco amenazó con bloquear el oleoducto que termina en el puerto Ceyhan en respuesta a la consulta popular sobre la independencia de Kurdistán.

Los contratos de Brent que se expirarán en noviembre en la bolsa ICE en Londres estaban a nivel de alrededor de 58,00 dólares el barril y alcanzaban en algunos momentos la marca máxima de 2017 de 58,87. El estándar norteamericano WTI ganó 2% y alcanzó el nivel de 51,95.

El oleoducto Kirkuk–Ceyhan tiene la capacidad de 700 mil barriles diarios. Si Erdogan cumple su amenaza y lo bloquea, se eliminará una gran parte de la oferta mundial. Es un poco menos que 20% de la capacidad productora de Iraq y casi la mitad de las cuotas acordadas en el acuerdo de reducción de la producción.

Teniendo en cuenta la disposición de curdos de ganar independencia y la postura dura de Turquía, que está dispuesta a lanzar un ataque militar, el bloqueo del oleoducto es bien probable. Al mismo tiempo el conflicto puede ser duradero. No parece que Turquía esté dispuesta a aceptar que Kurdos, apoyados por los actores fuertes de relaciones internacionales, ganen la independencia.

Supongo que la suspensión del oleoducto puede encarecer el Brent en 3-4 dólares. No hay que esperar choques significativos. La apreciación del oro negro de manera incontrolable no corresponde a los intereses de la OPEP, que por ahora tiene libres capacidades productivas y está dispuesta a compensar por los volúmenes eliminados. En esta situación el Brent puede tratar de consolidarse por encima de 60-62 dólares el barril. Es poco probable que el activo crezca por encima de este nivel, porque hay riesgos del aumento de la producción por los productores del petróleo de esquisto en EE.UU.

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/USD bajó abruptamente en últimos días y retrocedió hasta los mínimos de agosto (según Libertex, es el nivel de alrededor de 1,1716). La caída era tan drástica debido a la influencia simultánea de diferentes factores.

Primero, la FED sorprendió a los corredores de mercado con su persistencia. Yellen insinuó que el aumento de la tasa de interés era bien probable. A comienzos de setiembre la probabilidad de la realización de este escenario estaba a nivel de 25%. Ahora el mercado da 80%.

Segundo, los resultados de la carrera electoral alemana presionaron el euro, porque Sra. Merkel perdió 8.7% de votos en comparación con las últimas elecciones. Esto pone en peligro la estabilidad en la economía más grande de la zona de euro.

Tercero, EUR/USD estaba creciendo durante un largo periodo de tiempo y ya llegó la hora de corrección. Sin embargo, se encuentra por delante el soporte sólido a nivel de 1,17, que puede parar la caída. Por eso a este nivel el par parece atractivo para comprar, especialmente teniendo en cuenta la posible terminación de la política de expansión cuantitativa dentro de dos semanas.

En estas condiciones el par EUR/USD puede recuperarse y crecer hasta 1,1860.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Sep 2017)

*Libertex: Todo cambió para el CAD*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/CAD está en el centro de atención, porque ayer pasó algo inesperado. El martes el ministro de finanzas de Canadá dijo que el aumento de las tasas en el futuro era un acontecimiento esperado, pero el miércoles el jefe del banco de Canadá comentó que no había ningunos planes de aumento de las tasas de interés en un futuro cercano y que la inflación, así como el ritmo del crecimiento de salarios todavía no alcanzaban el nivel necesario.

Es decir, los líderes canadienses volvieron a tomar más preocupaciones. Claro que el banco central no está dispuesto a aceptar la apreciación excesiva de la moneda nacional, porque el dólar canadiense caro puede desacelerar la expansión de la economía y deteriorar las exportaciones del país. Además, los inversores durante cinco meses consecutivos van comprando la moneda canadiense y ya llegó la hora de corrección.

Pues, el banco de Canadá se opondrá al aumento del CAD en los próximos meses. Por eso hay fundamentos para esperar la consolidación del USD/CAD a mediano plazo con el objetivo en la marca de 1,2540, seguida por 1,26. 

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, el Brent continua la corrección bajista. Los mínimos diarios estaban a nivel de 57,31. Pero la corrección es nada más que a corto plazo, porque el crudo volverá a crecer muy pronto. Primero, por primera vez en cuatro meses se redujeron las reservas comerciales de petróleo en EE.UU. Segundo, cada día hay más y más anuncios positivos por parte de la OPEP+. Por ejemplo, el ministro de energía de Rusia declaró que el verano era el mejor tiempo para finalizar el acuerdo de cuotas, porque en esta temporada la demanda solía ser más alta. Por lo tanto, puede haber otra prórroga del acuerdo de cuotas. Si la actitud positiva sigue predominando en el mercado, el petróleo puede ascender hasta 60 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/


----------



## Libertex (3 Oct 2017)

*Bitcoin: utilizamos las correcciones para ganar*

Mercado de divisas

Las proyecciones optimistas para el Bitcoin se cumplieron. La criptomoneda renovó el máximo de la semana pasada, subiendo por encima de 4275,66. La situación se hizo más calma y todavía queda potencial de crecimiento.

Sin embargo, el contexto de noticias es ambiguo por ahora. Pero no hay que entrar en pánico, hay que comprar Bitcoin cuando se corrige a la baja.

La corrección se provoca por las noticias de Corea del Sur. El regulador financiero del país prohibió las ICOs para prevenir los riesgos del fraude en la industria. Además, se habla del endurecimiento del control de la circulación de criptomonedas en este país. A mediano plazo estas iniciativas incluso pueden ser favorables para las monedas digitales.

Australia promulgó las normas regulatorias para los ICOs. Cabe mencionar que las ofertas iniciales de las monedas también se regulan en EE.UU. Estas normas sólo hacen el sector más seguro.

El interés de inversores institucionales también favorece Bitcoin. Se supo que dos bolsas más grandes (que son al mismo tiempo proveedores de diferentes servicios en el ámbito de Bitcoin) de EE.UU. Coinbase y Gemini junto con la bolsa de acciones de Chicago estaban trabajando para abrir las plataformas comerciales para los mayores inversores institucionales.

Además, se presentaron las solicitudes ante la SEC para la creación de dos fondos de inversión bursátiles (ETF), que estuvieran relacionados al precio de Bitcoin.

Por lo tanto, Bitcoin puede ser interesante para las compras a nivel de 3800,00 con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 4280,00.

Preparado por Ivan Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Oct 2017)

*¿Por qué está cayendo la libra esterlina?*

Mercado de divisas

¿Qué está pasando con GBP/USD? ¿Por qué la reacción a los resultados de las elecciones europeas se manifiesta en la dinámica del par GBP/USD en vez de EUR/USD? La respuesta es simple: porque en último mes la libra acumuló un número grande de las posiciones de compra. En general, el dólar terminó el septiembre de la manera bastante optimista, consolidándose frente al yen y al euro.

La única moneda que creció abruptamente frente al USD es la GBP. Ya llegó la hora de pagar, o, para ser más específico, de sacar beneficios de las posiciones abiertas. Si analizamos los gráficos mensuales de Libertex, nos damos cuenta de que la situación no es tan peligrosa, se parece más a la lógica corrección antes de la vuelta a la racha alcista.

Estoy seguro de que la tendencia alcista vuelve a dominar en el mercado, porque los factores fundamentales siempre se sitúan en un primer plano después de la corrección técnica. La inflación está acelerándose, la economía británica va estabilizándose y, por consiguiente, el Banco de Inglaterra tendrá que terminar la política de estimulación lo más rápido posible. Después de que el par dé la vuelta, el endurecimiento de la postura del regulador llevará el par a la marca de 1,3340.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, el lunes el mínimo diario del Brent fue de 55,50. La información sobre los taladros petroleros que empiezan a funcionar en EE.UU. va presionando el petróleo desde el viernes pasado, porque vuelven en el mercado las preocupaciones sobre la demora en el proceso de la búsqueda de equilibrio en el mercado. Además, se supo que en septiembre se aumentaron las exportaciones de petróleo iraquí, lo que también impacta negativamente las perspectivas del activo. Sin embargo, no hay que esperar la caída abrupta del activo. Desde el punto de vista fundamental, el intervalo comercial actual es 53 – 59 dólares por el barril de Brent.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Oct 2017)

*Brent entra en un nuevo intervalo comercial*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Los precios de las principales marcas estándares del Brent empezaron el octubre con un cierto grado de pesimismo causado tanto por la publicación de los datos sobre la producción en los países de la OPEP en septiembre, como por la renovación de la producción en uno de los yacimientos en Libia.

Según Libertex, los contratos de Brent que se expiran en noviembre en la bolsa ICE en Londres hoy bajaron 1,2% hasta 56,01. El WTI norteamericano bajó un 2,1% hasta 50,53 dólares el barril.

Los países de la OPEP producían 32,82 millones de barriles diarios en septiembre. Es decir, la producción diaria creció en 120 mil barriles en comparación con el mes pasado. La producción adicional en Libia crecerá en 200 mil barriles diarios hasta 1 millón de barriles al día.

Los precios en septiembre crecieron significativamente, renovando los máximos anuales. Ya están volviendo las especulaciones de que el encarecimiento del petróleo puede aumentar la producción en EE.UU. El viernes Baker Hughes publicó la información sobre el aumento del número de taladros petroleros en función que se registró por primera vez en siete semanas.

Ahora se está realizando la corrección bajista que determinará el nivel inferior del nuevo intervalo comercial que el petróleo está buscando ahora. Parece que el intervalo comercial se establezca muy pronto. Hay dos opciones: 53-60 dólares por el barril y 55-62 dólares por el barril, en función de la situación con el oleoducto curdo.

La caída por debajo de 53 dólares el barril parece poco probable en el contexto del aumento de la demanda mundial en luz de la realización del acuerdo de cuotas. La apreciación por encima de 62 dólares será moderada por las preocupaciones del aumento de la oferta del petróleo de esquisto por los productores estadounidenses.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Oct 2017)

*Dólar crece, pero yen sigue resistiendo*

Mercado de divisas

Esta semana el par USD/JPY ha tratado de subir por encima de 113,00 varias veces, pero por ahora, según Libertex, la ruptura de la resistencia no se ha registrado. Además, la barrera se hace más difícil a medida que se acerca el viernes.

Primero, todo lo positivo para el USD ya está incluido en el precio. Entre los factores positivos hay que mencionar la actitud agresiva del banco central de EE.UU., que confirmó su disposición de aumentar la tasa de interés en lo que va del año, la variedad de informes sólidos sobre el estado de la industria manufacturera en las regiones no impactadas por huracanes. Sin embargo, el optimismo económico no ayudó romper la resistencia de 113,00 y es muy demostrativo.

Segundo, el viernes se publicará el informe sobre el estado del mercado laboral de EE.UU. El indicador de la dinámica de salarios es especialmente importante. Si la estadística está por encima de las proyecciones, puede ser provocada una nueva oleada del retiro de beneficios de las posiciones largas acumuladas.

En este caso el par puede bajar hasta112,30 y después seguir hasta 111,70.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Al mismo tiempo las noticias positivas de EE.UU. impactan negativamente el precio de Brent expresado en dólares estadounidenses. Si el regulador hace más intervenciones esta semana, causando la apreciación del dólar, Brent retrocederá. En este caso el objetivo inmediato será la marca de 54,70.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope:https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Oct 2017)

*Bajar es lo único que puede hacer AUD*

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD sigue en la racha bajista. El tipo de cambio llegó a nivel poco favorable para la economía nacional. Ayer se publicaron los datos de las ventas al por menor. El volumen del comercio menorista bajó 0,6% mensual frente a las proyecciones de 0,3%.

Cabe señalar que la demanda baja se observa en todas las categorías de bienes. Esta tendencia ya es peligrosa: las exportaciones de los metales industriales ahora dejan mucho que desear, por eso problemas del consumo interno tienen el impacto exagerado. En este caso el banco central de Australia se ve obligado a seguir desestimulando la apreciación de la moneda nacional. Si el regulador no logra hacerlo utilizando los métodos suaves, tendrá que bajar la tasa de interés.

En estas condiciones se espera la caída posterior del AUD/USD. Al romper la marca de 0,78, el par tendrá como objetivo la marca de 0,7740.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

El petróleo volvió a crecer, no sólo debido a la corrección técnica, sino también al posible acuerdo entre Rusia y Arabia Saudí. Ahora hay especulaciones sobre el posible acuerdo de reducción de la producción en el próximo año. En unas horas los rumores pudieron hacer crecer el Brent hasta 57,23 dólares el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope:https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (9 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Todo favorece la apreciación de criptomonedas*

Mercado de divisas

Las criptodivisas son menos activos últimamente: la mayoría está consolidándose en el marco de los intervalos comerciales relativamente estrechos. Por lo tanto, la mejor estrategia comercial por ahora es comprar durante las correcciones bajistas. Hay varios factores que favorecen la apreciación de Bitcoin, Litecoin y Ethereum.

Los corredores de bolsa chinos siguen trabajando en el mercado financiero a pesar de que la operación de las bolsas chinas de criptodivisas fue parada. Los jugadores chinos se trasladaron a los mercados colindantes en Hong-Kong y Japón. La bolsa TideBit con sede en Hong-Kong planea amplificar su gama de instrumentos comerciales.

Persisten las tensiones entre EE.UU. y Corea del Norte. Cuando los representantes de un país se pronuncian en contra de otra, la demanda de criptodivisas crece. En este caso Bitcoin y otras monedas virtuales se consideran como activos seguros.

Ethereum debe crecer si no hay problemas con el cambio del soft planificado. Si hay problemas, es de suponer que se resolverán bastante rápido para no deteriorar la moneda digital.

Por consiguiente, sería lógico comprar Bitcoin a nivel de 4000 con el objetivo en 4500 y Ethereum a nivel de 280,00 con el objetivo en 314,80.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent estaba perdiendo sus posiciones el fin de la semana pasada. Este comportamiento se debía a las preocupaciones por la aproximación de la siguiente tormenta a las costas de EE.UU., que podría parar la operación de varias plataformas petroleras. Al mismo tiempo el oro negro reaccionó a la consolidación del dólar estadounidense provocada por la publicación de la estadística laboral que reveló el crecimiento rápido de los salarios (el 2,9% anual frente al 2,5% anual registrado el mes pasado). Sin embargo, el fondo fundamental es bastante calmoso. Cuando las preocupaciones por las tormentas salgan de la escena, el mercado volverá a recordar sobre la posible prorrogación del acuerdo de cuotas, lo que mantendrá el oro negro dentro del intervalo de 54,70 – 60 dólares el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Oct 2017)

*Libertexrueba para la libra*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD pasó un mal rato. Según Libertex, la semana pasada el par perdió 2% de su valor. No es por la estadística económica, que de hecho es negativa. No es por las negociaciones de Brexit que durarán mucho. Es que el mercado no cree en la fuerza política de la primera ministra del país.

Algunos miembros del partido conservador se pronunciaron a favor de la destitución de la Theresa May. Es un factor adicional que contribuye a la inestabilidad del país que sufre de tantas dudas. Pero es nada más que un factor. Por eso el lunes el par pudo crecer en 150 puntos básicos en comparación con el viernes pasado.

Por eso ahora la estadística económica vuelve a la escena. Si los informes de esta semana también son positivos, el par GBP/USD puede regresar 1,3220 y tener como el objetivo 1,3290.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent trató de recuperar lo perdido después del viernes, pero no tuvo éxito. Según Libertex, en algunos momentos el par crecía hasta 55,00. Los mercados ahora están evaluando las consecuencias de la última tormenta para las refinerías. No hay causas para la bajada abrupta de la producción. Cabe recordar que en general los países de la OPEP+ están dispuestos a considerar la posible prórroga del acuerdo de cuotas. Por ahora vale la pena seguir los datos de la oferta y demanda global, que influirán más en el precio. Además, los datos del volumen de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos de EE.UU. son muy interesantes en este momento. Por consiguiente, el intervalo de 54,70-60 dólares por el barril sigue siendo actual desde el punto de vista fundamental.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Dos estrategias para USD/JPY*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY di la vuelta al no poder romper la marca de 113,00. Lo que pasó después sólo aceleró la caída del par, que, según Libertex, el lunes en algunos momentos retrocedía hasta 111,98.

Los mensajes de que Corea del Norte ya posee del mísil intercontinental de alcance de 3 mil kilómetros estimularon las liquidaciones del par, porque de hecho los norcoreanos ya pueden alcanzar con su ataque el territorio nacional de EE.UU. Mientras crece la posibilidad de Corea del Norte de batir los objetivos en EE.UU., el dólar se siente muy mal y pierde sus posiciones.

En la situación actual hay dos posibles estrategias de comercio. Se puede esperar la corrección alcista, que sin falta tendrá lugar, especialmente si Trump y la administración norcoreana cesan sus ataques verbales. Además, los comentarios agresivos de la FED pueden estimular la demanda del dólar y el par USD/JPY regresará a nivel de 112,70. Por ejemplo, esta actitud puede ser expuesta en el acta de la reunión de la FED.

Si utilizamos la estrategia del comercio a largo plazo, sería lógico vender el par en cada corrección. La situación actual permite hacerlo. Es que el par se cotiza muy alto, pero la economía estadounidense no es tan fuerte como muchos desearían. Además, las tensiones geopolíticas seguirán presionando el USD.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, las cotizaciones de Brent regresaron a nivel por encima de 56 dólares por el barril. El máximo local ascendió hasta 56,63. Los comentarios de los representantes de la OPEP estimulan el Brent. El secretario general de la organización comentó que iban surgiendo las pruebas de que el equilibrio de la oferte y demanda poco a poco iba restableciéndose. Además, los países que firmaron el acuerdo de cuotas están cumpliéndolas. Más aún, se supo que Arabia Saudí planea reducir las exportaciones en noviembre. Esto también contribuirá al establecimiento del equilibrio. Al mismo tiempo o hay que olvidar que la organización está dispuesta a prorrogar el acuerdo si es necesario. Lo único que puede parar la apreciación del crudo es el volumen de las reservas comerciales en los depósitos subterráneos estadounidenses. Si no crece, el Brent seguirá avanzando y costará alrededor de 58 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Para euro Cataluña se queda en España*

Mercado de divisas

A pesar de todas las noticias negativas procedentes de España el par EUR/USD va creciendo durante cuatro días consecutivos y, según Libertex, ya alcanzó la marca de 1,1858.

El gobierno de Cataluña firmó la declaración de independencia de esta provincia con una cláusula que implica la entrada en vigor del dicho documento después de las negociaciones con el gobierno español, que, por su parte, en seguida rechazó este paso unilateral. Por ahora nada está claro. Para todos, pero no para los mercados que indican con la dinámica de las monedas que la crisis se resolverá y que Cataluña se quedará en España.

Además, el mercado espera el endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia del banco Central Europeo. La política dura siempre favorece la apreciación de la moneda nacional.

El último factor importante para la dinámica del par es la situación en EE.UU. Durante un tiempo el par caía debido a las expresiones agresivas de los representantes de la FED y a los informes económicos sólidos. Si está semana hay más estadística negativa, el euro podrá crecer hasta 1,20 en unos días.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Al mismo tiempo las cotizaciones de Brent subieron hasta 57,09, lo que apoyó las monedas nacionales de los países exportadores de petróleo. El informe de la OPEP publicado esta semana resultó ser ambiguo. Por un lado, el cartel aumentó sus proyecciones de la demanda global del oro negro en 2017-2018. Por otro, se ascendió el volumen de la producción en septiembre, lo que provocó la reacción negativa del mercado. Sin embargo, los miembros del acuerdo están cumpliendo sus términos a 99%, por eso el crudo no bajó abruptamente.

No obstante, la apreciación del Brent y WTI haría atractiva la producción del petróleo de esquisto. Por eso el objetivo inmediato para Brent es el intervalo de 58,00 – 58,40 por el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Brent se ve estable, CAD crece*

Mercado de divisas

El USD/CAD parece ser bastante atractivo para invertir ahora. A comienzos de octubre el par se acercó a nivel de resistencia bastante fuerte situada en 1,26 y no pudo superarla. Es muy probable que ahora se está comenzando la gira del par, porque, primero, en septiembre el canadiense perdió más de 5 figuras, y, segundo, el petróleo fuerte ahora favorece la apreciación de la moneda de Canadá.

A mediados de esta semana el par empezó a bajar, pero no fueron publicados ningunos informes económicos importantes. Es que el acta de la reunión del Comité de Mercado Abiertos no pudo hacer el milagro. Era agresivo, pero esta actitud ya está incluida en el precio – el mercado necesita algo más serio para seguir comprando el par. Pero por ahora no hay ningunos incentivos para hacerlo.

Por consiguiente, el par continuará su caída y tendrá como el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 1,2390, seguida por 1,2330. Las intervenciones de los representantes del banco de Canadá pueden acelerar la caída del par.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Las cotizaciones del Brent regresaron a 56,00 a pesar de que el informe de la Agencia Internacional de Energía reveló que el volumen de las reservas comerciales bajó más de lo esperado (-2,74 millones de barriles frente a -1,99 millones pronosticados). El mercado está gravemente preocupado por el exceso de la demanda. Según los últimos datos, los países de la OPEP cumplieron el acuerdo sólo a 88%. Además, la producción en Libia alcanzó 1 millón de barriles diarios. Brasil, por su parte, prometió aumentar la producción también. Sin embargo, por ahora no hay muchas causas para esperar la ruptura del límite inferior del intervalo comercial establecido, que, según Libertex, oscila entre 54,70 – 58,60 dóalres por el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Ethereum abrió el camino a 366,70*

Mercado de divisas

Es lógico empezar a buscar las oportunidades para comprar Ethereum esta semana, porque surgirán tres factores positivos.

Primero, Ethereum pudo superar la resistencia técnica a nivel de 314,80. Según Libertex, durante un mes la criptomoneda no podía pasar esta barrera. La ruptura abre oportunidades de crecimiento hasta 367,75.

Segundo, esta semana se renovará la red Byzantium. La fecha prevista para la renovación es el 17 de octubre. La red se hará más rápida y tendrá menos límites de transferencia de datos. Además, esta actualización es una parte de la renovación completa denominada Metropolis, que debe hacer la red más segura, añadir nuevas funciones y aumentar la confidencialidad. Si no hay complicaciones, Ethereum obtendrá soporte adicional.

Tercero, Suecia estableció los estándares estatales para la compraventa de los valores de Ethereum. El 11 de octubre la empresa CoinShares en nombre de la subsidiaria XBT Provider incorporó los valores de Ethereum en la bolsa Nasdaq Stocholm. Acontecimiento de este tipo pasa por primera vez en la historia y es un evento muy importante para la criptodivisa.

Por consiguiente, compramos Ethereum si retrocede hasta 322,30 con el objetivo de 366,70.



Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Esta semana la mayoría de los precios de principales marcas estándares de petróleo empezó a crecer debido a los enfrentamientos entre las fuerzas armadas de Iraq y Kurdistán

Según Libertex, a las 7:00 GMT en la bolsa ICE de Londres los contratos de Brent que se expirarán en diciembre costaban alrededor de 58,03 dólares por barril. Es decir, el Brent ganó 1,5% después del comienzo del comercio. El WTI americano ganó 1,9% y estaba a nivel de 51,39.

No cabe ninguna duda de que las tensiones en Iraq van creciendo, porque los kurdos siguen con su disposición de crear un estado independiente. El objetivo actual de las partes del conflicto es tomar control sobre la producción de oro negro cerca de la ciudad de Kirkuk en el norte de Iraq. En esta ciudad están situados los pozos más antiguos del país. Se produce allí 600 mil barriles diarios de 4,3 millones de barriles diarios producidos a nivel nacional. Casi todo el petróleo exportado de Kirkuk se suministra al puerto de Ceyhan vía oleoducto Kirkuk-Ceyhan. Es muy probable que este oleoducto sea bloqueado por Turquía, que está en contra de la creación de un estado kurdo independiente.

Si se quitan 600 mil barriles diarios del mercado global, el Brent se apreciará en 2-4 dólares. Por consigueinte, el intervalo comercial actual de 53-60 se sustituirá por 55-62.



Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Sin riesgos el EUR/USD no tendría obstáculos*

Mercado de divisas

Ahora el par EUR/USD es muy atractivo para comprar, porque la caída actual puede ser muy beneficiosa para los inversores. La incertidumbre sobre el desarrollo del conflicto en Cataluña presiona el par, que, según Libertex, perdió unos cuantos puntos, pero es muy natural, teniendo en cuenta que el problema es muy serio.

Sin embargo, el mercado no cree en que los catalanes saldrán del país, porque este paso causaría demasiados problemas. Parece que ahora se están negociando las mejores condiciones posibles para el gobierno de la región. Todo habrá sido resuelto para el jueves, es el plazo dado a Puigdemont por el gobierno central para anular la declaración de independencia.

Cuando sea obvio que el riesgo principal no se ha realizado, empezará un nuevo rally del EUR/USD. Por lo tanto, ahora hay que utilizar los niveles atractivos para realizar las compras. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,1850, seguida por 1,1920. 

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, en las últimas dos semanas los precios de cobre no sólo recuperaron lo perdido, sino también renovaron el máximo de tres años. No obstante, el cobre seguirá apreciándose en un futuro cercano.

El 18 de octubre empieza el XIX Congreso del Partido Comunista de la República Popular China. Se espera que los planes económicos del gobierno del país sean muy prometedores. Esto indicará que la demanda de los metales (incluido el cobre) crecerá. Después del Congreso del partido en 2012 el cobre creció 6,3%. Lo mismo puede tener lugar ahora, porque se espera la reducción de la producción del cobre en China. Por último, el cobre está por encima de la media móvil de 50 periodos, es decir, pronto tendrá lugar la corrección alcista.

En esta situación el objetivo inmediato para el HG puede ser la marca de 3,2900.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Libra tiene que crecer debido a la inflación*

Mercado de divisas

Ya llegó la hora X para el GBP/USD. Según Libertex, ahora el par está probando el nivel de resistencia de 1,32, y si no logra consolidarse por debajo de esta marca, empezarán las compras masivas del par. Dos factores muy importantes influyen actualmente en la dinámica del par. Por un lado, las negociaciones de Brexit presionan el par, por otro, la inflación que va al alza proporciona el potencial de crecimiento.

Cuando el Banco de Inglaterra dé la señal clara de que el regulador ya está dispuesto a combatir la inflación, empezará la apreciación duradera del par GBP/USD. La inflación ya alcanzó 3%, y si el índice precios al consumo se sube por encima de este nivel, Mark Carney tendrá que escribir la carta con explicaciones a Theresa May. Es decir, el banco central tratará de intervenir. Es probable que el primero aumento de la tasa de interés tenga lugar en noviembre. Esto empujará la libra esterlina a alza.

Ayer mercado estaba decepcionado con los comentarios de Mark Carney y otros representantes del regulador, por eso el par bajó. Sin embargo, estos niveles son muy atractivos para comprar antes de que comience la tendencia alcista. El objetivo inmediato en la racha alcista es la marca de 1,3270, seguida por 1,3330.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Las perspectivas del USD/JPY*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY puede volver a crecer. Según Libertex, el par recuperó unos puntos (ahora está cerca de la marca de 112,40) después de que la semana pasada alcanzó los mínimos. Sin embargo, una nueva oleada de ventas puede tener en lugar por el cambio de la administración de la FED.

Pronto Trump anunciará su decisión sobre el jefe de la FED para el próximo plazo. Hay muchas posibilidades de que Janet Yellen abandone su cargo. Mercado evalua esta probabilidad de la manera negativa, porque cada cambio es riesgo. Warsh, Powell y Taylor son los candidatos favoritos ahora. El escenario más negativo para el dólar es el nombramiento de Powell, que se pronuncia a favor del ritmo más moederado del aumento de la tasa de interés.

Si las preocupaciones del mercado se confirman, tendrá lugar una nueva oleada de liquidaciones de USD/JPY, que tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 111,00.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Ayer Brent probó el nivel de 58,40 dólares el barril una vez más, pero no pudo superar esta zona de resistencia, porque todavía hay preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción de petróleo de esquisto en caso de la apreciación del oro negro. Estos miedos no dejan a Brent subir a nuevos niveles máximos. Al mismo tiempo la situación general sigue siendo positiva para Brent. Las reservas de EE.UU. bajaron 5,73 millones de barriles en vez de 3,25 millones pronosticados. Se redujo también la producción. Además, la OPEP puede prorrogar el acuerdo de cuotas por 9 meses. Por lo tanto, hay más posibilidades de que se alcance equilibrio en el mercado, pero el intervalo comercial actual en estos días permanecerá dentro de 54,70 – 58,40 dólares el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Bitcoin puede repetir el escenario de Agosto*

Mercado de divisas

La semana pasada la dinámica del Bitcoin era contradictoria. Previamente la criptimoneda renovó los máximos históricos, pero no era fácil volver a crecer.

La actitud hacia croptomoneda es positiva, pero ahora es lógico comprarla durante los retrocesos, ya que los niveles actuales son muy altos.

Esta semana se realizará otro hardfork de Bitcoin, que puede generar Bitcoin Gold, una moneda alternativa. En general, la situación puede repetir los acontecimientos de agosto (porque los propietarios de Bitcoin obtendrán la misma cantidad de monedas). Según Libertex, en agosto las cotizaciones de Bitcoin crecieron 66% en un mes. Ahora el crecimiento puede ser más moderado, pero Bitcoin sí puede crecer por encima de 6000.

Buenas noticias para el mundo de criptodivisas llegan de Suecia. El regulador nacional de los mercados financieros dio la licencia a la bolsa de criptomonedas. La bolsa Payment21 trabajará con los comerciantes minoristas que quieren aceptar criptomonedas como medio de pago por bienes y servicios.

En Australia a partir de julio de 2018 no será necesario pagar impuesto a bienes y servicios cuando se compran y se venden las criptomonedas. De estemodo se resolverá el problema de doble tributación. El gobierno del país firmó el proyecto de la ley correspondiente.

Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar Bitcoin si retrocede hasta 5400,00, teniendo como objetivo la marca de 6000.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Yen sorprendió, pero mercado estaba espendo todo*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY, por supuesto, asombró a los inversores. El par abrió con una brecha hacia arriba a nivel de 113,89 e, incluso, trató de consolidarse por encima de 114,00, pero, según los últimos datos de Libertex, estos intentos no tuvieron éxito. ¿Qué está pasando y durante cuánto tiempo estaremos observando esta situación?

No está pasando nada terrible. El día de ayer era vacío en términos de los informes económicos, por eso la prensa era el centro de atención. El partido del primer ministro Shinzo Abe ganó las elecciones legislativas de este domingo en Japón por una amplia mayoría y ahora controla dos tercios de escaños en el parlamento japonés. De hecho, esta noticia es positiva, porque la economía está creciendo bajo su liderazgo. Sin embargo, la tasa de interés será baja, por eso habrá pocas perspectivas de apreciación del yen.

Lo más importante ahora es comprender que mercado ya estaba esperando estos acontecimientos. Es decir, la mayoría de los traders utilizó esta situación para especular en el mercado asiático fino. Después de esos movimientos suele tener lugar la reacción contraria. Por lo tanto, los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para vender USD/JPY con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 113,20.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Ayer Brent estaba bajo la presión moderada, bajando hasta 57,50, pero seguimos pensando que el hidrocarburo se mantendrá en el intervalo de 54,70 a 58,40 dólares por el barril. Por un lado, las preocupaciones por la reducción temporal de la demanda por las refinerías presionan los precios. Por otro, los miembros de la OPEP+ cumplieron 120% de las cuotas del acuerdo. También las noticias positivas vienen de los EE.UU., donde el número de taladros petroleros bajó en 7. También cabe recordar que la prorrogación del acuerdo OPEP+ es bien probable. Por lo tanto, la situación general es relativamente optimista, aunque para el crecimiento se necesitan factores adicionales.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Euro bajará, pero es necesario comprarlo*
Mercado de divisas
Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD se paró a nivel de 1,1760, pero esto no significa que el par termine la semana de la misma manera. El jueves tendrá lugar el principal acontecimiento económico de últimos meses – la reunión del Banco Central Europeo.
Durante varios meses el mercado está esperando la terminación del programa de la expansión cuantitativa, por eso ya todos los cambios están incluidos en el precio. La pregunta es si la cifra real supera o no las esperanzas del mercado. La mayoría espera que la compra de las obligaciones se reducirá en 20 mil millones de euros hasta 40 mil millones de euros (la cifra se preservará hasta el junio de 2018). Es el escenario más probable, ya que la situación económica no requiere prisa en la terminación del programa y el mismo BCE anunció que no planeaba apurarse.
En este caso hay probabilidades de que el par baje hasta 1,1660. A este nivel sería lógico comprar el EUR/USD, contando con el crecimiento del activo en el futuro.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Oct 2017)

Libertex: GBP/USD tuvo un buen día

Mercado de divisas

La dinámica del par GBP/USD fue positiva ayer. Según Libertex, en unas horas el par creció en más de 100 puntos y parece que no es el nivel máximo todavía.

Fue publicado el informe sobre el PIB británico en el tercer trimestre. El indicador superó las proyecciones por un 0,1: se estimaba el crecimiento de 1,4% anual, de hecho, la economía expandió en 1,5% en términos anuales. La dinámica positiva se debe al sector de servicios y a la industria manufacturera. No obstante, el principal motor de crecimiento está conectado con las esperanzas del aumento de la tasa de interés del Banco de Inglaterra. El mercado ya incluyó el posible aumento de la tasa en el precio. La reunión tendrá lugar el próximo jueves.

Esta situación permite ganar dos veces. Mientras el mercado está esperando, se puede comprar el par con el objetivo en 1,3350. Sin embargo, es muy probable que el próximo jueves el banco central no arriesgue, endureciendo la política monetaria. Esto puede causar las liquidaciones masivas y volver el par a nivel por debajo de 1,31.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: USD/CAD crecerá hasta 1,30*

Mercado de divisas

El Banco de Canadá no dio ninguna alusión al posible aumento de la tasa de interés en un futuro cercano ni a la dinámica positiva en la economía canadiense. Es decir, no hay ninguna causa para que el par de la vuelta. Por lo tanto, es muy probable la consolidación del par por encima de 1,28 y el siguiente crecimiento.

Pues, el jefe del banco central dijo que había que tener más cuidado con el aumento de la tasa de interés. Estas palabras son muy predecibles después de que el banco central aumentó la tasa de interés sin dar ningunas alusiones. Sin embargo, muchos inversores esperaban la sorpresa. Por lo tanto, según Libertex, tuvo lugar la reacción tan aguda del USD/CAD.

Si, Banco de Canadá mejoró las proyecciones del ritmo de crecimiento de economía en 2017 y 2018, pero subrayó el alto nivel de inflación. Es decir, el regulador tendrá que combatirla. Después de esta reunión las esperanzas del mercado del aumento de la tasa de interés bajaron de 44% a 34%.

Los inversores tienen que tener mucho cuidado ahora. A pesar del crecimiento prorrogado, no hay que esperar la corrección ahora mismo. Es bien probable que el par trate de superar la barrera de 1,30. Después de un intento sin éxito puede empezar la gira.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (31 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Bitcoin se apreciará*

Mercado de divisas

El hardfork de Bitcoin fue exitoso – apareció una nueva moneda Bitcoin Gold y, según Libertex, el Bitcoin principal volvió a crecer. Además, todavía hay muchos factores que favorecen la dinámica del Bitcoin.

La casa de subastas italiana Sant’Agostino introdujo la posibilidad de pagar por sus bienes y servicios en Bitcoin. Además, hay rumores de que la empresa Amazon pronto empezará a aceptar Bitcoin como medio de pago. Es muy positivo para la criptodivisa, porque la demanda de Bitcoin crece cuando más agentes aceptan Bitcoin.

Se aclaró la situación con criptodivisas en Corea del Sur. El gobierno está preparando el proyecto de la ley que legalizará el uso de croptodivisas, incluyendo Bitcoin y Ethereum. Sin embargo, se utilizarán como bienes, no como medio de pago.

Analizando el reciente hardfork, se puede constar que ahora hay que esperar la apreciación de la criptodivisa, porque cuando surgió Bitcoin Cash en agosto, Bitcoin creció 66%. Por su puesto, esta vez el encarecimiento puede ser más moderado, porque tenemos por delante la implementación del protocolo SegWit2. Sin embargo, los máximos registrados recientemente es un objetivo real.

Por consiguiente, es interesante comprar Bitcoin si retrocede hasta 5600,00, teniendo como objetivo la marca de 6100.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, las cotizaciones del Brent superaron la resistencia de 58,40 dólares el barril y siguen avanzando en dirección a la marca psicológicamente importante de 60 dólares el barril. El máximo diario fue 59,81. El principal factor de soporte es la disposición de Rusia y Arabia Saudí de prorrogar el acuerdo de cuotas por 9 meses. Es decir, hasta finales de 2018. Por consiguiente, es probable el exceso del oro negro se quitará del mercado. Sin embargo, 60 dólares por el barril es el máximo real ahora. EE.UU. está aumentando la producción y es probable que los productores de petróleo de esquisto, que pararon la producción por poca rentabilidad, vuelvan a producir activamente. Por lo tanto, el intervalo de 55 – 60 dólares por el barril



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2017)

¿ No va a pasar de 60 $ entonces Libertex ?...


----------



## Libertex (31 Oct 2017)

*Libertex: Escenarios para el EUR/USD.Nuevo intervalo del Brent*

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/USD pudo recuperar la parte de lo perdido y alcanzar la marca de 1,1641, pero la dinámica del par, según gráficos de Libertex, era bastante cautelosa. Es obvio que el mercado no puede decidir.

Intervinieron varios factores. Primero, algunos inversores decidieron retirar beneficios y esperar hasta que se arregle la situación en Europa. Segundo, las preocupaciones por la división de España se mitigaron. El fin de semana pasada en Barcelona tuvieron lugar las demostraciones a favor de España unida. Sólo 33% de los votantes desean separarse de España.

A corto plazo mucho dependerá de la confianza del mercado en el dólar estadounidense. Cada informe sólido estadounidense puede enviar el par a los nuevos máximos, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 1,1560.

Sin embargo, hay que comprender que esta semana recibiremos muchos informes negativos que reflejan las secuelas de varios huracanes que dañaron el territorio de EE.UU. El escenario negativo implica la debilitación del dólar hasta 1,17.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Los precios de la marca europeo de petróleo Brent se mantienen a niveles máximos no registrados desde 2015 a medida que los miembros del mercado empiezan a creer que las medidas de la OPEP+ quitaran del mercado más del volumen que añaden los productores de petróleo de esquisto de EE.UU.
 
Según Libertex, el 30 de octubre los contratos de Brent que se expiran en diciembre costaban alrededor de 60 dólares por el barril en la bolsa ICE de Londres después de mostrar el máximo anual de 60,34 dólaer por el barril el viernes. El precio del estándar norteamericano estaba a nivel de 53,88 dólares por el barril, el valor máximo desde febrero de 2017.

Los precios del oro negro se encontraban en el territorio negativo durante la mayor parte de 2017, porque los inversores no creían en el plan de la OPEP+ y en su capacidad de crear equilibrio entre oferta y demanda. El razonamiento principal era la ausencia de la estrategia de la cancelación del acuerdo y el posible ascenso en la producción de EE.UU.

No obstante, ahora se sabe que el cartel y sus aliados están elaborando la estrategia de la terminación del acuerdo, pero al mismo tiempo no se descarta la posibilidad de la prorrogación del acuerdo e incluso de la reducción productiva continua.

Por otro lado, los productores de petróleo de esquisto desaceleraron la producción. Durante casi tres meses el número de taladros petroleros oscila alrededor de 730, a pesar de que los precios están a niveles relativamente altos.

Si también tenemos en cuenta las proyecciones del aumento de consumo en 2017 y 2018, que cada año crecerá en 1,3 millones barriles diarios, se puede deducir que hay razones fundamentales para el petróleo salga del intervalo 50-60 y entre en la zona de 60-70 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Crecimiento de la libra esterlina no durará mucho*

Mercado de divisas

A pesar de que ayer el dólar creció frente a la mayoría de divisas, el par GBP/USD mostró la dinámica positiva. Según Libertex, el par creció hasta 1,3288.

Ya hemos señalado que la apreciación del GBP/USD se acelera cada vez que la probabilidad del Brexit duro disminuye. Especialmente en anticipación de la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra.

La semana pasada los analistas destacaban que la libra esterlina se apreciaría antes de la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra. Los datos del PIB nacional en el tercer trimestre publicados el miércoles pasado crearon las condiciones favorables para estas proyecciones, ya que el PIB creció por encima de las expectativas. Sin embargo, ahora es lógico retirar los activos del par y esperar los resultados de la reunión.

Es muy probable que Mark Carney no se atreva a hacer nada. Puede ser que dé alusión a la desaceleración de inflación en un futuro cercano. Sería suficiente para causar las liquidaciones del GBP/USD. Si se rompe la marca de 1,3120, el par tendrá como el objetivo el nivel de alrededor de 1,3040. 

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (2 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: JPY puede crecer frente al dólar después de la reunión del Comité de Mercados Abiertos*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY trata de alcanzar los máximos a nivel de 114,00. Según Libertex, es su sexto intento de consolidarse a este nivel en los dos últimos días comerciales. Es probable que hoy el par, por fin, logra hacerlo.

El mercado concentró toda la atención en la reunión del Comité de Mercados Abiertos de la FED.

El PMI sólido de Chicago alentó el mercado y por eso se espera aún más optimismo por parte de la FED. Nadie cree que en esta reunión se aumentarán las tasas de interés. Sin embargo, el tono más agresivo será suficiente para iniciar la apreciación del dólar. Pero se necesita el tono demasiado agresivo.

Si la actitud del FOMC no corresponde a las esperanzas, el USD puede perder a corto plazo.

Además, cabe recordar que en unos días Trump nombrará el jefe de la FED. Yellen y Powell son los favoritos. Powell tiene la actitud más suave, por consiguiente, el dólar puede perder unos puntos en caso de su nombramiento. El objetivo actual es la marca de 113,20.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, las cotizaciones del Brent superaron la marca de 61 dólares por el barril por primera vez en dos años. El petróleo sigue creciendo, ya que se espera que se alcance el equilibrio en el mercado y la OPEP+ sigue cumpliendo el acuerdo de reducción. En octubre las cuotas se cumplieron 92% (en septiembre este indicador no superaba 86%). Además, los inversores casi no tienen dudas de que el acuerdo será prorrogado por 9 meses en 2018. Los datos sobre las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. también favorecen la apreciación del oro negro. El Departamento de Energía indicó que el volumen disminuyó en 2,435 millones de barriles. La resistencia más cercana para el Brent está a nivel de 63,30.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (3 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Cacao – la libra presionó los precious*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

La caída de la libra esterlina tras la decisión del Banco de Inglaterra causó la bajada de precios de los activos que se venden en la bolsa ICE de Londres. Cacao no fue la excepción. En noviembre los precios entraron en el terreno negativo después de primeros suministros de cacao de la Costa de Marfil. Cacao rompió el soporte fuerte que se formó a principios de agosto. Sin embargo, ya aparecieron las condiciones técnicas para la corrección alcista – se está formando la candela. El objetivo inmediato para el cacao es 2145,00.

Brent va a la baja debido a la inseguridad

Según Libertex, las cotizaciones del Brent no pudieron consolidarse por encima de 61 dólares el barril. Por ahora la dinámica negativa del Brent parece a la corrección técnica causada por los inversores que retiran sus beneficios. Además, la estadística del Departamento de Energía es decepcionante – la producción nacional creció en 9,55 millones de barriles diarios y las exportaciones se aumentaron en 2,13 millones de barriles diarios. Por fin, los comentarios del ministro de energía de Rusia tampoco fueron positivos. El ministro ruso dijo que el acuerdo podía ser prorrogado, pero esta decisión no era garantizada. Por lo tanto, el intervalo real para el petróleo ahora es 58,60 – 61,70.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Nov 2017)

*Libertex:Bitcoincrecerámás.Brent se mantiene estable*

Mercado de divisas

Bitcoin sigue rompiendo los límites preestablecidos. Según Libertex, la barrera psicológica de 7000 ya se quedó atrás, pero la criptodivisa todavía tiene potencial.

Los planes de la bolsa CME Group favorecen la apreciación del activo. Se transcendió que la bolsa planeaba empezar a operar con los futuros de Bitcoin este año. Esta noticia apoya la demanda de Bitcoin durante más de una semana ya. Es que, si CME empieza a operar con esta criptodivisa, los inversores institucionales tendrán muchas oportunidades nuevas.

Además, a mediados de noviembre se realizará otro hardfork de Bitcion. Es bien probable que aparezca una nueva criptodivisa – B2X. Todos los dueños de Bitcoin obtendrán la misma cantidad de nueva divisa absolutamente gratis. En esta situación los inversores no tendrán que vender Bitcoin que controlan.

Además, aparecen las noticias sobre la regulación de criptodivisas. Por ejemplo, en Nueva Zelanda las operaciones con criptodivisas se equiparan a las operaciones con valores.

Los niveles actuales son excesivamente altos para comprar, por eso hay que esperar la corrección hasta 6850 – 6900 y comprar con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 7400.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Las cotizaciones del Brent ahora se mantienen estables y en niveles altos. El principal factor de soporte es la posible prórroga del acuerdo de cuotas por la OPEP y otros productores de petróleo. Esto llevará el mercado a más estabilidad. Es natural que el petróleo está creciendo, pero cabe señalar que la apreciación del petróleo por encima de 60 dólares el barril puede estimular la producción del petróleo de esquisto en EE.UU. Por lo tanto, Brent puede corregirse hasta 58,60 en un futuro cercano. Además, los datos semanales sobre las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. pueden presionar los precios.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: GBP crece a pesar de la demanda alta del dólar*

Mercado de divisas

La actitud del mercado se manifiesta en el comportamiento de la libra esterlina, que crece incluso en los momentos de alta demanda del dólar estadounidense. Según Libertex, hace poco el GBP mostró el crecimiento máximo en el mercado de divisas.

Este comportamiento indica que los inversores todavía no creen por completo en que el Banco de Inglaterra haya terminado de aumentar las tasas de interés. Tras la reunión del jueves pasado el jefe del banco central confirmó que la inflación seguiría en niveles altos y que superaría los niveles objetivos. Después de esto, el representante del comité de la política monetaria dijo que la economía necesitaba un par de aumentos de la tasa de interés.

En esta situación cada incentivo para comprar la libra será aceptado con entusiasmo. A finales de esta semana se publicarán los datos de la producción industrial. Si éstos superan las proyecciones, el par GBP/USD se moverá al alza. La marca de 1,3280 puede ser el objetivo inmediato.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (9 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: CAD tiene posibilidades para crecer*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/CAD les interesa a muchos inversores, especialmente en vista del crecimiento pronunciado de petróleo y la inactividad del dólar canadiense. Según Libertex, en pasado CAD reaccionaba a la dinámica de precios de materias primas, porque 30% de los ingresos presupuestarios vienen de la industria del petróleo y gas.

El comportamiento del banco central es el factor clavé para el CAD ahora. Dos aumentos continuos de la tasa no dejaron posibilidades para crecimiento a la divisa canadiense. Mientras el mercado no incluye nuevos pasos del banco de Canadá en el precio, la divisa no tiene motivos para crecer.

El jefe del banco central Stephen Poloz echa leña al fuego. Ayer él dijo que la inflación no amenazaba a la economía y por eso no tenía sentido aumentar la tasa otra vez. Es decir, nada va a cambiar en lo que va del año.

¿Qué significa esto para nosotros? Cada corrección del par hacia abajo es una buena oportunidad para entrar comprando. Es bien probable que en un futuro cercano el par alcance la marca de 1,30.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: NZD/USD entra en el ciclo positive*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el NZD/USD trata de recuperar sus posiciones – el par ya regresó a nivel de 0,6970. Esta dinámica tuvo lugar después de la reunión del Banco de Reservas de Nueva Zelanda sobre política monetaria y crediticia. ¿Pues, es la gira de la tendencia bajista o no?

El banco central dejó la tasa sin cambiar y comentó que la inflación habría alcanzado el nivel objetivo para el segundo trimestre de 2018 y que el aumento de la tasa tendría lugar en 2019. Además, la moneda nacional que está bajando sólo acelerará la inflación en un futuro cercano. Todo indica que tampoco se habla de la reducción de la tasa de interés, y esto ya es positivo para el AUD.

Más aún, la ruptura del límite inferior del intervalo comercial no se confirmó, por eso la naturaleza cíclica del par se manifestará muy pronto. Desde hace mucho tiempo los periodos de caída (3 meses) cambian por los periodos positivos (2 meses).

Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar el NZD/USD después de la primera corrección a la baja con el objetivo inmediato en 0,70, seguido por 0,7060.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Bitcoin puede corregirse a la baja tras alcanzar nuevos máximos*

Mercado de divisas

En los últimos 12 meses los usuarios empezaron a buscar en Google más información sobre la compra de Bitcoin que sobre la compra de oro. Este año, según Libertex, Bitcoin creció más de 700%. Es natural que esta dinámica atrae tantos inversores.

La semana pasada Bitcoin alcanzó nuevos máximos debido a la cancelación de hardfork SegWit2x. Sin embargo, la caída de Bitcoin que tuvo lugar después indica que los compradores no están preparados a comprar cuando los precios están tan altos.

Los inversores también siguen las noticias de la bolsa americana CME. La semana pasada CME Group publicó las especificaciones de los contratos de futuros de Bitcoin que entrarán en la circulación en lo que va del año. Según la página web de la bolsa, cada futuro contiene 5 Bitcoin y tras la expiración los pagos se realizarán a base del precio de referencia (Bitcoin Reference Rate). Este precio es el indicador de referencia elaborado por CME Gropup a base del tipo de cambio BTC/USD en las bolsas Bitstamp, GDAX, itBit y Kraken. Por supuesto, el nuevo instrumento atraerá a la parte del capital utilizado para operaciones con Bitcoin. Nuevos instrumentos financieros tienen potencial de moderar su crecimiento.

Además, hay noticias positivas en el ámbito de regulación de criptodivisas. Cabe indicar que el gobierno de Irán también planea legalizar Bitcoin como medio de pago oficial en el país. Tal perspectiva es muy positiva para Bitcoin, ya que Irán es uno de los países más grandes en el Medio Oriente. Al mismo tiempo el banco central de India no aprobó el Bitcoin como medio de pago oficial y no tiene planes de hacerlo en un futuro cercano.

El banco central de China trata de socavar el lanzamiento de la criptodivisa nacional que se utilizaría como el medio de pago oficial. Es positivo para Bitcoin, porque la competencia de China sería muy alta.

Teniendo en cuenta el nivel de competitividad creciente de las criptomonedas alternativas, de las criptomonedas nacionales nuevas y de los derivados financieros, así como la sobrecompra excesiva, Bitcoin puede empezar a corregirse.

Por lo tanto, al romper la marca de 6550,00, Bitcoin puede desarrollar la corrección hacia 6000,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Dos causas que explican la caída de la libra*
Mercado de divisas
El par GPB/USD regresó muy rápido a los niveles de la semana pasada. La libra esterlina tiene el mismo problema – las negociaciones de Brexit, que hacen perder el equilibrio a la moneda, pero después los datos económicos sólidos logran volver la confianza de inversores en ella.
Esta vez dos factores causaron la depreciación de la libra:
1. Sunday Times escribió que 40 diputados del parlamento decidieron firmar la carta de no confianza a Theresa May. Faltan sólo 8 firmas para iniciar el proceso de destitución de la primera ministra actual.
2. La prensa francesa fue más allá, comentando sobre el posible colapso de las negociaciones sobre la salida del Reino Unido de la Unión Europea.
Según Libertex, estas publicaciones fueron suficientes, para hacer la libra perder más de 100 puntos, pero el GBP se mantuvo por encima de la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 1,3070. De todos modos, los rumores se evaporarán, y la libra tiene todos los chances de volver a crecer, sobre todo si los datos del mercado laboral y de inflación confirman la recuperación económica.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: ¿Por qué creció euro?*

Mercado de divisas

El EUR/USD por fin rompió la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 1,1650 y desarrolló la tendencia alcista. Según Libertex, el par ya alcanzó el máximo de 2 semanas a nivel de 1,1749. La principal pregunta es ¿por qué?

Pero esta vez no hay respuestas. No hay ningunas causas fundamentales. Es que el par se cotizaba en un intervalo bastante estrecho, por eso el mercado empezó a comprender que nadie desea vender la moneda comunitaria en el contexto de la estabilidad económica sólo debido al desengaño con la posición del Banco Central Europeo.

Esta dinámica crea buenas condiciones para el crecimiento del par en el futuro, sobre todo si el euro es apoyado por los factores fundamentales económicos. El jueves se publicarán los datos de inflación. El mercado ya espera los datos débiles, por eso incluso el optimismo moderado puede causar un nuevo salto de la moneda con el objetivo en 1,1820.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Yen puede repetir la dinámica del euro*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el miércoles el par USD/JPY bajó 100 puntos, pero pudo recuperar lo perdido para el fin del día comercial. Se creó un precedente. Este par puede repetir la dinámica del EUR/USD.

Primero, las oscilaciones duraderas en un intervalo estrecho y la imposibilidad de salir por encima del límite superior indicaban que el mercado estaba preparándose para la gira y para las ventas del par. Así que se crearon las condiciones favorables.

Segundo, los activos seguros volvieron a gozar de la demanda. Hay preocupaciones por la situación geopolítica y por la capacidad de Trump de realizar sus reformas. Esto apoya el yen.

Tercero, el representante de la FED Evans expresó dudas sobre la inflación. Si los precios en EE.UU. no crecen, no tiene sentido aumentar la tasa. Es negativo para el dólar.

En las condiciones actuales el par USD/JPY puede retroceder hasta 112,50.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

El miércoles Brent retrocedió hasta 61,30 dólares por el barril, pero empezó a tratar de recuperarse. Es que por debajo está el nivel de soporte muy fuerte y no será fácil romperlo para el Brent. Sobre todo cuando los miembros de la OPEP fomentan rumores sobre la prórroga del acuerdo de cuotas.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: La dinámica negativa del AUD llega a su fin*

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD es muy interesante para comprar ahora, porque, según Libertex, se está acercando al límite inferior del intervalo comercial de 5 meses. Es la señal de la posible gira en un futuro cercano.

Si analizamos la dinámica del par en los gráficos mensuales, vemos que el par suele bajar durante 2-3 meses y después recuperar sus posiciones durante 2-3 meses más. La causa es la flexibilidad y el tamaño compacto de la economía australiana – el tipo de cambio refleja inmediatamente la situación en el país. El AUD caro causa problemas para los exportadores locales y presiona el sector turístico, por eso el banco central interviene y la situación cambia.

Pues, por ahora el par está cayendo durante cuatro meses consecutivos y parece que ya llegó la hora para pararse. Es bien probable que la gira empiece a nivel de 0,75.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Nov 2017)

Libertex: Bitcoin se recupera muy rápido

Mercado de divisas

La semana pasada Bitcoin sobrevivió la corrección. Según Libertex, la criptodivisa retrocedió hasta 5379,21 después de la publicación de la noticia sobre la cancelación de SegWit2x. Los participantes coincidían en que aquel hardfork marcaría el comienzo de la red renovada, pero el equipo de desarrolladores no satisfizo estas expectativas.

No obstante, Bitcoin recuperó lo perdido muy rápido y para el fin de la semana pasada ya estaba preparándose para renovar los máximos, lo que indica que se mantiene interés hacia la criptodivisa y que hay demanda alta del activo cuando está a niveles relativamente bajos.

El contexto de noticias sigue siendo positivo. Por ejemplo, el director ejecutivo de la bolsa japonesa “Quoinex” en su entrevista comentó que la empresa estaba buscando un socio para empezar a operar en Rusia. En este país ahora se está elaborando la legislación para la regulación del mercado de criptodivisas.

Es de suponer que Bitcoin puede seguir creciendo y alcanzar la marca de 8350 dólares por cada Bitcoin.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Nov 2017)

*Libertex lanzó el comercio de criptodivisas cuyos precios están expresados en Bitcoin*

20 de noviembre de 2017.La plataforma comercial Libertex fue una de las primeras en empezar a operar con criptodivisas, cuyos precios están expresados en Bitcoin – Litecoin, Ethereum y Bitcoin Cash.

Las criptodivisas se hicieron la parte integrante del mercado financiero moderno. Su demanda crece rápidamente, y las cotizaciones de las divisas digitales marcan nuevos máximos regularmente. En este contexto Libertex ofreció a los inversores un método fácil de ganar en la dinámica de estos instrumentos. Ahora los traders tienen acceso a contratos de:

LTC/BTC, que reflejan el tipo de cambio de Litecoin (LTC) expresado en la criptodivisa Bitcoin (BTC), y muestran cuántos Bitcoin cuesta un Litecoin.
ETH/BTC que muestra cuántos Bitcoin (BTC) cuesta un Ethereum (ETH).
BCH/BTC, que reflejan el tipo de cambio Bitcoin Cash (BCH) – Bitcoin (BTC).
“Estamos contentos de ser una de las primeras empresas en el mercado en ofrecer al público las decisiones más modernas para las operaciones con divisas digitales. Criptodivisas tienen un alto nivel de volatilidad, lo que las hace un instrumento interesante para los traders. Gracias a la tecnología fácil y comprensible de inversión, utilizada en la plataforma comercial Libertex, ahora es más fácil sacar provecho del comercio con estos instrumentos,” – dijo el Jefe del Departamento de Marketing de Libertex Matt Krivoshein.

Acerca de Libertex:

Libertex es la marca internacional que opera durante veinte años en los mercados financieros y en el comercio online. Libertex permite a sus clientes operar con acciones, divisas, índices, mercancías, oro, petróleo, gas y muchos otros instrumentos financieros. El equipo de Libertex tiene más de 2,200,000 clientes en América Latina, Europa y Asia que eligen Libertex debido a la primera calidad de sus servicios. Libertex tiene más de 150 instrumentos financieros. En 2016 Forex EXPO Awards otorgó a Libertex el título de la mejor plataforma comercial; Global Banking and Finance Review reconoció que Libertex es la mejor aplicación comercial de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.


----------



## Libertex (21 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Euro les confundió a todos*

Mercado de divisas

¿Qué está pasando con el euro? ¿Y, lo principal, qué pasará en un futuro cercano? Las negociaciones sobre la formación de la coalición parlamentaria en Alemania no tuvieron éxito, lo que, según Libertex, hizo bajar el par EUR/USD hasta 1,1721 tras el comienzo del día comercial. Sin embargo, en unas horas el par pudo llegar a nivel de 1,18, lo que les confundió a todos por completo.

Por supuesto, Merkel tendrá que tomar las decisiones difíciles. En la mayoría de escenarios el euro estará bajo la presión. ¿Pues, por qué la moneda comunitaria pudo crecer? Porque hay rumores de que en unos días A.Merkel tratará de consolidar sus posiciones y ganar el apoyo de las figuras políticas influentes. Además, la intervención del presidente Steinmeier puede dar la esperanza de que se puede salir de la situación complicada por vía de negociaciones.

En las condiciones actuales y en vísperas del discurso de Mario Draghi es dudoso que haya la ruptura de la marca de 1,18. Es bien probable que el jefe del BCE haga recordar que no tiene sentido apurarse en elevo de la tasa de interés. Será un golpe adicional para el euro. Por lo tanto, es conveniente comprar el par sólo después de la confirmación de la ruptura de 1,18 y la eliminación de las preocupaciones por el futuro de Alemania.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: AUD y BRENT desarrollan la dinámica alcista*



Mercado de divisas

¿Por qué esta semana es especial? Porque estamos en vísperas del Día de Acción de Gracias, y muchos traders salieron del mercado. Por consiguiente, las oscilaciones de la mayoría de pares son más agudas.

Según Libertex. el martes el par AUD/USD pudo crecer en 60 puntos, mientras el resto del mercado estaba durmiendo. El jefe del Banco de Australia también contribuyó a la dinámica con sus comentarios. Dijo que el paso siguiente del regulador sería el aumento de la tasa de interés. Las tasas más altas siempre causan la consolidación de la moneda nacional.

Pues, actualmente se están creando las condiciones para que se recupere gradualmente el AUD/USD, que estaba en el terreno negativo durante un periodo largo.

Lo único que puede perturbar la dinámica positiva es la estadística sólida estadounidense, que apoyará la demanda del dólar. Sin embargo, el objetivo inmediato actual en la racha alcista es la marca de 0,7620.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, las cotizaciones del Brent se mantienen en los niveles altos de la manera estable. Las esperanzas de la prórroga del acuerdo de cuotas por la OPEP y otros productores son el principal factor positivo para el oro negro. Si se realiza este escenario, se formará el equilibrio en el mercado. También los analistas suponen que el informe del Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) sobre las reservas comerciales también hará aporte a la apreciación del crudo. Se prevé que se registrará la reducción del volumen en 2,5 millones de barriles por primera vez en tres semanas. También hay motivos para esperar la misma dinámica en el informe del Departamento de Energía. Por lo tanto, Brent tiene todas las posibilidades de regresar a nivel de 63,50.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Ahora no se puede parar el yen*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY estaba buscando los niveles adecuados, y por fin hizo tres intentos de consolidarse por debajo de 112,00. Cabe señalar que, durante casi tres semanas, según Libertex, el dólar costaba casi 113,00 yenes.

Tal dinámica indica que ningún inversor está dispuesto a tener el par que cuesta más de 115,00 en su cartera, incluso en vísperas del aumento de la tasa de la FED.

Segundo, el mercado alteró sus prioridades. Cada día menos inversores se preocupan por el aumento de la tasa en diciembre, porque su interés se concentra en los pasos de la FED en 2018. Parece que la FED no haga mucho el próximo año, porque los datos económicos no son suficientemente optimistas. En estas condiciones el par USD/JPY tiene potencial bajista, el objetivo inmediato es la marca de 111,70.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Las cotizaciones del Brent siguen manteniéndose en los niveles relativamente altos. La estadística publicada por el Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) indica que las reservas se redujeron en 6,35 millones de barriles (la cifra supera las proyecciones). Por lo tanto, el informe la Administración de Información Energética (EIA) también debe ser positivo para el oro negro. Además, las restricciones de los suministros de Canadá a EE.UU. vía oleoducto tampoco llevarán a la depreciación. Por último, se está acercando la fecha decisiva para el acuerdo de cuotas. Se prevé que el 30 de noviembre la OPEP y otros productores que no forman parte del cartel prorrogarán el acuerdo de reducción de la producción. En estas condiciones Brent puede seguir creciendo, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 63,50.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: CAD todavía no está preparado para crecer*

Mercado de divisas

El USD/CAD no tiene prisa en regresar en el modo de liquidaciones. Incluso el dólar estadounidense débil y la dinámica sólida del petróleo no ayudaron a la moneda canadiense a recuperar sus posiciones. Es la señal clara de que el par puede renovar el crecimiento.

La estadística de las ventas minoristas en Canadá decepcionó el mercado: el indicador mensual creció nada más que 0,1% frente al pronóstico de 0,9%. Además, la situación económica general en Canadá no es tan estable para que el Banco de Canadá pueda aumentar la tasa de interés. Es negativo para el CAD, que, según Libertex, ahora oscila alrededor de la marca de 1,27.

¿Qué significa esto para nosotros? Cada corrección del par hacia abajo es la oportunidad de entrar comprando. Es bien probable que el par trate de regresar a 1,2820.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Ethereum crecerá debido al optimismo general sobre criptodivisas*



Mercado de divisas

Mercado sigue siendo optimista después de que se transcendió que el grupo CME planeaba empezar a operar con los futuros de Bitcoin. Estas noticias son positivas no sólo para Bitcoin, sino para todos los activos digitales.

Hay información parecida sobre Ethereum. El banco italiano Banca IMI, que forma parte del grupo Intesa Sanpaolo, está analizando la posibilidad de lanzar instrumentos derivados de Ethereum. Las particularidades de este asunto incentivarán la apreciación de Ethereum.

También pronto será actualizado el protocolo técnico de Ethereum, la renovación se denomina Casper. La idea principal es la disminución de la complejidad de la red.

Además, según Libertex, Ethereun renovó los máximos, y aunque el activo no pudo superar la barrera al principio, hará más intentos de romper los máximos actuales.

Por lo tanto, el ETH/USD es interesante para las compras a nivel de 400,00 con el objetivo en 500,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: GBP controvertido*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par GBP/USD se acercó a la resistencia a nivel de 1,3350 y ahora tiene que decidir qué camino elegir: arriba o abajo. Para comprender la trayectoria de la libra esterlina es necesario comprender que estaba detrás de la dinámica del par últimamente.

Todo este tiempo la libra crecía no por los factores internos, sino debido a la debilidad del dólar. Lastimosamente el obstáculo principal para el GBP es la incertidumbre de Brexit. Además, las últimas proyecciones del ritmo de crecimiento del PIB se corrigieron a la baja desde 2% hasta 1,5%. Tales expectativas es el reconocimiento del impacto negativo de Brexit a la situación económica en el Reino Unido.

Por ahora las negociaciones se estancaron. Apareció incertidumbre acerca de las fronteras con Irlanda. Al mismo tiempo este problema no hizo bajar la libra, y es una señal positiva.

Si el Banco de Inglaterra no da comentarios negativos y no expresa preocupaciones por la debilidad de la economía, la libra puede romper la marca de 1,3350 y tener como objetivo la marca de 1,3420. La debilidad del dólar sólo puede acelerar el movimiento hacia la barrera psicológica de 1,35.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Euro bajará en vísperas de la reunión de la FED*

Mercado de divisas

Últimamente el EUR/USD estaba creciendo debido más a la debilidad del dólar que a la fuerza de la moneda comunitaria. Sin embargo, cabe destacar que en términos políticos la situación en Europa se tranquilizó – los inversores comprendieron que Ángela Merkel seguía siendo la canciller. Además, varios informes económicos solidos de la zona de euro apoyaron la demanda de la moneda europea.

Al mismo tiempo es necesario comprender que por fuertes que sean los informes económicos, el BCE no cambiará su posición y no empezará a aumentar la tasa de interés enseguida. Es decir, la dinámica de USD es el principal factor para el par. Después de la caída prolongada del dólar llegó la hora de corrección.

Teniendo en cuenta que dentro de dos semanas se realizará la reunión de la Reserva Federal dedicada a la tasa de interés, se puede constar que la mayoría de inversores tratarán de evitar la compra de euro. Por lo tanto, la dinámica ha de ser bajista. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,1820.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, las cotizaciones de Brent no pudieron superar la resistencia a nivel de 63,30. Por un lado, el mercado está esperando la decisión de la OPEP+ sobre la prorrogación del acuerdo. Por otro, este escenario ya está incluido en los precios. Además, no se puede descartar que la prórroga sea menos larga de lo previsto. Esto dará el comienzo a la dinámica bajista muy seria. Adicionalmente se espera la reactivación del oleoducto Keystone. Es también negativo para el precio del oro negro. Por último, el informe de API publicado ayer indica que el volumen de las reservas comerciales aumentó en 1,8 millones de barriles, lo que ya impactó las cotizaciones del petróleo. Por lo tanto, el intervalo comercial actual es 61,40 – 63,30 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (30 Nov 2017)

*Libertex: Libra les sorprendió a todos, y puede crecer más*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD por fin rompió la resistencia a nivel de 1,3350 y, según Libertex, tocó la marca de 1,3430. Lo que apoyó el par no fue la debilidad del dólar, sino el progreso en las relaciones entre la UE y el Reino Unido.

Se transcendió que Londres y Bruselas se acercaron a la conclusión del tratado de Brexit. Es más, los representantes de Irlanda dijeron que no iban a entorpecer las conversaciones.

Por supuesto, tal progreso en el proceso que demoró más de un año fue una sorpresa para los mercados, y por eso el par ascendió hasta los máximos de dos meses. Es de señalar que al desaparecer las preocupaciones de Brexit, la libra recuperará lo perdido durante los últimos 18 meses.

La debilidad del dólar sólo puede acelerar el movimiento hacia 1,35.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: El objetivo del USD/JPY es 111*

Mercado de divisas

USD/JPY pudo consolidarse por encima de 112,00. Según Libertex, el par va recuperándose durante tres días después de la caída abrupta.

Varios factores positivos explican tal dinámica. Primero, hace un día el comité del senado de EE.UU. aprobó el proyecto de la reforma fiscal. Por eso el mercado cree que el proceso de aprobación durará menos de lo esperado.

Segundo, la corrección técnica siempre tiene lugar después de la reducción tan pronociada. Los inversores simplemente retiraron ganancias.

Sin embargo, tenemos por delante una nueva oleada de liquidaciones. Es que el mercado está siguiendo la posible política monetaria de la FED en 2018, prestando menos atención aumento de la tasa que puede tener lugar en diciembre. La última intervención de Janet Yellen confirmó que ni el nivel de la inflación, ni ritmo de crecimiento de la economía no requieren el aumento de las tasas más acelerado.

Por lo tanto, los niveles actuales son interesantes para entrar vendiendo el par con el objetivo inmediato en 111,60, seguido por 111.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: El objetivo de BTC es 12000*

Mercado de divisas

Las criptodivisas siguen renovando los máximos. Bitcoin ya rompió la resistencia a nivel de 11000 y puede seguir creciendo.

Hay información de que CME Group empezará a operar con los futuros de Bitcoin el 18 de diciembre. Teniendo en cuenta que últimamente Bitcoin está creciendo debido a las esperanzas de este paso, la fecha específica apoya la moneda.

Además, otra bolsa informó que planeaba hacer lo mismo. Wall Street Journal informe que la bolsa estadounidense NASDAQ tiene planes de lanzar los futuros de Bitcoin en el primer semestre de 2018.

La corrección a corto plazo tuvo lugar la semana pasada, porque el tribunal obligó la criptobolsa Coinbase a conceder los datos de 14 mil usuarios. Al mismo tiempo esta información es también positiva a más largo plazo, ya que el interés fiscal del estado es otro paso en el camino hacia reconocimiento oficial de las criptodivisas.

Además, hay más información sobre las nuevas empresas que aceptan los pagos en Bitcoin. Por ejemplo, ahora se puede pagar la cuenta con esta moneda en la cadena de restaurantes italianos Pest Café.

Por lo tanto, después de la corrección hacia 110000 es lógico comprar Bitcoin con el objetivo en 12000.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent está moviéndose hacia el máximo a nivel de 64,64. La decisión de la OPEP+ de prorrogar el acuerdo de cuotas hasta el final de 2018 apoya el oro negro. Al mismo tiempo los países que firmaron el acuerdo dejaron claro que podrían salir del acuerdo si el mercado se calienta excesivamente. Sin embargo, esta noticia positiva no es suficiente para que el Brent supere la marca de 65 dólares por el barril. Es que hay preocupaciones por la incorporación en el proceso de las empresas-productoras del petróleo de esquisto que consideran los niveles más bajos poco rentables. Además, pueden empezar a crecer las reservas en EE.UU. Por lo tanto, esta semana el intervalo comercial para el Brent será 62 – 65 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/


----------



## Libertex (5 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Negociaciones positivas de Brexit hacen más estable la libra*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD volvió a crecer. Ayer por la mañana el par estaba cayendo, porque todavía existían preocupaciones sobre las fronteras con Irlanda. Después, según Libertex, GBP se apreció, porque se transcendió que había aparecido progreso en las negociaciones.

En un futuro cercano el tema de las negociaciones de Brexit será seguida por los inversores. El portavoz de la primera ministra dijo en su intervención que las partes tratarían de presentar primeros resultados muy pronto. Al mismo tiempo las noticias más importantes vendrán de la cumbre de la Unión Europea que se celebrará el 14 y el 15 de diciembre.

Por ahora incluso los datos económicos no van a ser protagonistas de cambios. Sólo los titulares de los periódicos y las rumores sobre las negociaciones. Todo indica que habrá noticias positivas. Por lo tanto, el par tiene potencial de seguir creciendo hasta 1,3590 y después hasta 1,3650.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent está dando marcha atrás de los máximos registrados recientemente. A pesar de que la OPEP+ tomó la decisión de prorrogar el acuerdo hasta el final de 2018, el optimismo se desapareció muy rápido. Es que la posible apreciación del oro negro activa las preocupaciones por la oferta adicional de los productores norteamericanos de petróleo de esquisto. Parece que estas preocupaciones tienen fundamentos. Durante dos semanas se está registrando el aumento del número de taladros petroleros en función. Al final las cotizaciones de Brent bajaron hasta 63 dólares por el barril. Si la estadística sobre las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. indica que el volumen ha crecido, habrá más presión sobre el oro negro. Por lo tanto, el Brent puede retroceder hasta 62,00.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: ¿El euro tiene perspectivas?*

Mercado de divisas

El dólar estadounidense está consolidándose frente a la mayoría de divisas. Según Libertex, en este contexto el par EUR/USD retrocedió hasta 1,1804. Más aún, se está acercando la fecha de publicación del informe importante acerca de la situación en el mercado laboral, que puede tanto consolidar la seguridad de los inversores en el aumento de la tasa de la FED, como disipar todas las esperanzas.

El miércoles se supo que el índice de la actividad comercial en el sector de servicios de EE.UU. estaba por debajo de las expectativas. Además, el índice del empleo bajó en comparación con la cifra del mes pasado. Por lo tanto, este índice pronostica la dinámica del indicador de las nóminas no agrícolas (Non-Farm Payrolls en inglés). Es decir, el informe del viernes puede sólo decepcionar a los mercados.

En estas condiciones los precios actuales son muy atractivos para las compras, porque el par EUR/USD volverá a crecer con el objetivo en 1,1870.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: No hay motores de crecimiento del CAD*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/CAD estaba bajando durante un periodo muy corto, porque el miércoles el Banco de Canadá hizo todo lo posible para que el par vaya arriba. Según Libertex, el USD/CAD tocó la marca de 1,2806.

Pues, vamos a considerar los factores que explican la caída del par. El aumento del empleo en Canadá registrado en el informe del viernes pasado dio esperanzas de que el banco central vuelva a aumentar las tasas de interés. Esto llevó el USD/CAD hasta 1,2623.

A partir de ayer los inversores ya no tienen ningunas esperanzas – Banco del Canadá dejó claro que no tenía prisa en el aumento de las tasas de interés, porque quería analizar las consecuencias de sus pasos recientes. Es decir, ya no hay motores de crecimiento del CAD. Por lo tanto, el par puede regresar a 1,29.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent también está bajo la presión a pesar de que las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. se redujeron por encima de las expectativas. Al mismo tiempo las agencias estadísticas están registrando el aumento de las reservas de gasolina, lo que indica que la demanda de los productos derivados del petróleo no gozan de la demanda fuerte. Se puede decir lo mismo sobre la demanda del crudo de parte de las refinerías. Además, el mercado sigue preocupado por la posible producción adicional del petróleo de esquisto. En los gráficos de Libertex se está formando una tendencia bajista. Por lo tanto, las perspectivas de Brent a corto plazo se ven limitadas y el activo puede seguir retrocediendo hasta 61,40 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: La estadística débil puede encarecer el yen frente al dólar*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY no puede superar el soporte a nivel de 112,00, ya que todavía no hay causas para que par mueva hacia arriba o abajo. Sin embargo, pronto la situación cambiará.

El mercado está concentrado en la reunión de la FED sobre la tasa de interés prevista para la semana que viene. Si el informe del mercado laboral que pronto se publicará es pesimista – el número de puestos de trabajo ha crecido poco y el ritmo de aumento de los salarios es bajo – el dólar se encontrará bajo la presión.

En estas condiciones el par USD/JPY irá a la baja muy pronto. Por lo tanto, los niveles actuales parecen ser muy atractivos para las ventas. El objetivo inmediato puede ser la marca de 112, seguida por 111,40.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Tendrá lugar la corrección, pero después Bitcoin crecerá más*



Mercado de divisas

La semana pasada Bitcoin renovó tres veces los máximos históricos, pero no pudo consolidarse y empezó a corregirse. Sin embargo, hay probabilidades de que el crecimiento de la criptodivisa se renueve.

Además de las razones técnicas, hay dos factores que condicionan la corrección de Bitcoin. Primero, el ataque DDoS a la bolsa más grande en términos de volumen de comercio Bitfinex, que no estaba en línea durante varias horas. Segundo, se transcendieron las rumores que la Asociación de Comercio de Futuros de EE.UU. preparó la solicitud a la Comisión de Valores y Bolsas en la que pedía retrasar el lanzamiento del comercio con futuros de Bitcoin.

La bolsa CBOE lanzó el comercio el 10 de diciembre, lo que ya causó la recuperación de Bitcoin. La moneda digital, según Libirtex, creció por encima de 16000 y se acercó a nivel de 17000. El 18 de diciembre la bolsa CME Group también empezará a trabajar con los futuros de Bitcoin. Por lo tanto, Bitcoin puede recuperar lo perdido muy rápido.

Bank of America patentó el sistema de intercambio automático de criptodivisas. Está aumentando el número de operaciones con criptodivisas. Por eso esteservicio gozará de alta demanda.

El hardfork de Bitcoin que está previsto para el diciembre también puede favorecer el Bitcoin. Entrará en circulación Lightning Bitcoin (LBTC). Según las proyecciones, la red se dividirá el 23 de diciembre de 2017. Todos los dueños de Bitcoin obtendrán la misma cantidad de LBTC, lo que apoyará el Bitcoin, porque muy pocos podrán resistir la tentación de ganar unas cuantas monedas digitales gratis.

Los niveles actuales son muy altos para la compra, por eso es lógico esperar el desarrollo de la corrección hasta 12800 y comprar con el objetivo en 15700,00.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Estabilización del problema de Brexit llevará a la apreciación libra*

Mercado de divisas

El GBP/USD se acercó al nivel fuerte de soporte alrededor en 1,3350 y mucho dependerá de la dinámica del par. Por ahora todo indica que se están formando las condiciones para la apreciación del par, pero hay que comprender qué causó la caída de la libra.

La semana pasada la Unión Europea y el Reino Unido pasaron a la segunda fase de negociaciones de Brexit. Es un hito histórico. Sin embargo, la libra bajó después de la publicación de estas noticias, porque está claro que la segunda etapa será aún más difícil. Pero, ¿seguirá bajando la libra si la situación se estabiliza? Es poco probable.

El par crecerá cuando las partes alcancen el acuerdo sobre la frontera con Irlanda. Las noticias pueden llegar en cualquier momento.

Las reuniones de los bancos centrales es otro factor clavé. Primero veremos la posición de la FED para el año que viene. Es bien probable que el regulador decepcione el mercado. Después llegarán los comentarios del banco de Inglaterra sobre la situación económica en el país. Ambos factores pueden crear condiciones para el aumento de la demanda de la libra.

Por lo tanto, los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para comprar con el objetivo en 1,3390, seguido por 1,3450.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent superó la resistencia a nivel de 63,30. El objetivo inmediato por ahora es 64,30 – 64,60 dólares por el barril. La intervención del ministro de energía de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, que informó que para el junio del año siguiente se habría elaborado el plan del retiro del acuerdo de reducción de producción de petróleo, apoyó el oro negro. Al mismo tiempo esto no significa que el acuerdo llegará a su fin en junio. Además, el ministro espera que el mercado esté en la mejor condición para poder anunciar esta estrategia. El factor que modera el crecimiento del oro negro es la preocupación por el exceso de la oferta que puede tener lugar debido al aumento del número de taladros petroleros en EE.UU. Sin embargo, si la estadística de la oferta y demanda preparada por la Agencia Internacional de Energía y por la OPEP es optimista, el Brent podrá romper la marca de 64,60.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: BRENT está recuperando lo perdido*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Ayer Brent subía hasta 65,82 dólares por el barril después de la publicación de la información sobre la suspensión por tres semanas del oleoducto del Reino Unido debido a la grieta en el tubo. Según Libertex, el oro negro no pudo mantenerse a este nivel. Ahora en el mercado está presente una fusión de factores diferentes.

Por un lado, el mercado espera el equilibrio entre oferta y demanda debido a las acciones de la OPEP+, que tienen como objetivo reducir la producción. Al mismo tiempo hay preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción en los EE.UU., que puede contrarrestar los esfuerzos de la OPEP, porque los precios más altos hacen la producción del petróleo de esquisto más rentable. Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que la estadística del Instituto Americano de Petróleo publicada ayer fue negativa (se redujo el volumen de las reservas), Brent tendrá como el objetivo la marca de 64,20.

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/USD entró en el camino de grandes cambios. Esta semana tendrán lugar muchos acontecimientos económicos muy importantes, que pueden cambiar la situación en el mercado de divisas.

Primero, hay que analizar el informe sobre la inflación en la zona de euro, porque es el documento único que puede hacer que el BCE cambie el tono al más agresivo. Para que el euro vaya más arriba es necesario que el indicador supere las proyecciones.

Segundo, la inflación en Estados Unidos también tendrá relevancia. Si el CPI no alcanza los niveles pronosticados, el mercado se asegurará de que la FED todavía no tiene que tener prisa en elevar la tasa de interés.

Tercero, la actitud de la FED durante la reunión del Comité de Mercados Abiertos. Si las perspectivas son inciertas y si Yellen no muestra seguridad en su discurso, habrá más presión sobre el dólar.

Si se realiza este escenario, el par EUR/USD puede consolidarse por encima de 1,18 y tendrá como objetivo la marca de 1,1890.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: La libra tiene buenas perspectivas*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD creció drásticamente y puede ascender más, a condición de que la FED cree buenas condiciones. Según Libertex, después de que surgió la información sobre el posible comienzo de la segunda etapa de negociaciones de Brexit en un futuro cercano la libra esterlina alcanzó la marca de 1,3377.

Las fuentes anónimas del equipo del presidente de Francia informan que es muy probable que los líderes de la UE en la cumbre que se celebrará esta semana aprueben los planes de transición hacia la segunda fase de negociaciones. Es un alivio para la libra esterlina.

Ahora la reunión de la FED es el centro de atención. El aumento de la tasa no es lo principal ahora, porque todos los cambios ya están incluidos en el precio. Más importantes son las perspectivas económicas. En este ámbito los funcionarios tienen que ser sinceros, porque la inflación no amenaza con su eventual aceleración, la estadística de los gastos de consumo es débil y los últimos informes sobre la actividad comercial en el sector manufacturero y de servicios señalan que habrá un descenso. Todos estos factores pueden quitar optimismo excesivo de la actitud de la FED, lo que presionará el dólar.

En estas condiciones los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para comprar con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 1,3390, seguida por 1,3450

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent, después de crecer unos puntos tras la publicación de los datos sobre las reservas estadounidenses, volvió a bajar. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones del hidrocarburo bajaron hasta 63,18. El informe mensual de la OPEP sobre la oferta y demanda global indica que la demanda se mantendrá al mismo nivel, lo que decepcionó a los inversores. Más aún, las proyecciones de la oferta fueron elevados en 0,84 millones de barriles en comparación con octubre. Tenemos por delante el informe parecido de la Agencia Internacional de Energía. Si este informe repite lo mismo, el Brent bajará hasta 62,40. 

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: El objetivo del AUD/USD es la marca de 0,7720*

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD se apreció más en la debilidad del dólar que otras divisas mundiales. Más aún, las proyecciones de la dinámica del AUD son positivas, debido a varias razones internas. Primero, la incertidumbre acerca de los planes de la FED sobre la tasa de interés hace volver el interés hacia el AUD, porque es posible que el Banco de Reservas de Australia aumente la tasa de interés antes de la FED. Segundo, los informes económicos de Australia son prometedores. El número de puestos de trabajo se aumentó en 61 mil (frente a las proyecciones de sólo 19 mil). Además, más de 80% de la población son personas que trabajan la jornada completa.

El aumento tan pronunciado de los puestos de trabajo debe transformarse en el aumento de gastos de consumo, lo que puede acelerar a la inflación. Por eso, el Banco de Reservas de Australia tendrá que hacer sus primeros pasos, lo que fortalecerá las posiciones del AUD. Según Libertex, ahora el AUD/USD está a nivel de 0,76851. El objetivo inmediato para el par es la marca de 0,7720.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Ripple seguirá creciendo*

Mercado de divisas

Mercado de criptodivisas va creciendo. Sólo la semana pasada su capitalización creció en 100 mil millones de dólares y superó 500 mil millones de dólares. Está creciendo tanto Bitcoin, como otras criptomonedas.

Según Libertex, la criptodivisa Ripple creció 230% en 3 días. En algunos momentos las cotizaciones alcanzaban 0,8326 No obstante, ahora XRP ya empezó la corrección, pero es muy probable que la tendencia alcista vuelva a predominar en el futuro.

En unos días los bancos de Japón y Corea del Sur empezarán a probar la tecnología blockchain para la realización de las transacciones internacionales. El objetivo principal de este experimento es reducir los gastos en 30% en comparación con las transacciones bancarias tradicionales.

Si el experimento tiene éxito, la tecnología será incorporada, lo que apoyará Ripple. Además, los bancos Standard Chartered y Axis Bank anunciaron la creación de la nueva plataforma blockchain basada en Ripple que será utilizada para las transacciones internacionales. Además, hay información sobre el acuerdo con American Express y con el banco Santander que planean utilizar la tecnología blockchain de Ripple para los envíos de dinero internacionales.

Además, XRP es apoyada por las noticias sobre la reducción del número de monedas en circulación. La empresa matriz puso en el almacén electrónico. Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar Ripple (XRP/USD) si retrocede hasta 0,4350 con el objetivo en 0,8500.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Brent baja, Euro trata de utilizar su potencial*

Mercado de divisas

Brent de nuevo se cotiza por debajo de 63,30. Según Libertex, el mínimo del lunes fue la marca de 62,72. El principal factor negativo es la proyección de la Agencia Internacional de Energía y del Ente de Información Energética de EE.UU. sobre el exceso de la demanda en 2018. Estas proyecciones se deben al aumento de la producción en EE.UU., porque el volumen actual supera los niveles del año pasado. Por lo tanto, la información sobre la reducción del número de taladros petroleros no fue tomada en consideración. Si esta semana los datos sobre las reservas señalan el crecimiento, Brent bajará hasta 62,40.

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD no puede consolidarse por encima de 1,18, aunque las condiciones actuales lo permiten. Primero, la estadística económica de la zona del euro apoya la moneda comunitaria: el ritmo de crecimiento del PIB fue reconsiderado de 2,2% a 2,4% anuales. Segundo, el dólar está perdiendo su valor después de la reunión de la FED.

Al mismo tiempo hay varios factores que decepcionan el mercado. La actitud suave del Mario Draghi modera el crecimiento del euro. Sin embargo, mientras más crece la economía, más probable es el aumento de la tasa de interés. Es decir, cada informe económico positivo va a estimular la demanda del euro.

Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato después de la ruptura de 1,18 es la marca de 1,1860.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: AUD tiene buenas perspectias*

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD tiene buenas perspectivas, porque la semana pasada fueron publicados muchos informes económicos positivos sobre la situación en Australia. Los datos sólidos confirmaron la posibilidad de que el banco central aumente la tasa de interés más pronto.

Los datos muy fuertes del mercado laboral señalan que en futuro pueden crecer los gastos al consumo, que pueden acelerar la inflación. En noviembre el número de puestos de trabajo creció en 61 mil (la proyección era casi tres veces menor). En su acta de reunión el Banco de Reservas de Australia subrayó esta dinámica positiva.

Al mismo tiempo esta semana no habrá informes económicos interesantes. Por lo tanto, hay que seguir más al dólar, que puede perder sus posiciones debido a cualquier pronóstico débil de EE.UU. Últimamente la estadística confirma que la economía estadounidense crece menos rápido de lo necesario. Es un motivo para vender dólar estadounidense y comprar el dólar australiano.

El objetivo inmediato para el AUD/USD es la marca de 0,7720.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent no puede superar la resistencia a nivel de 63,30. Por un lado, la suspensión del oleoducto Forties por obras y la prórroga del acuerdo de la OPEP+ favorecen la apreciación del oro negro. Por otro lado, el mercado sigue preocupado por el exceso de la oferta que pueden producir los productores de petróleo de esquisto. Según las proyecciones del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. el nivel promedio de la producción en EE.UU. en 2018 llegará hasta 10 millones de barriles. Además, hay riesgos del aumento de las reservas comerciales. Si las proyecciones de API y EIA lo confirman, Brent bajará hasta 62,40.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: USD/JPY creció para bajar*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY subió por encima de 113,00, dando la reacción positiva a la estadística optimista del mercado inmobiliario y a la información sobre la aprobación de la reforma fiscal en el Senado. El proyecto de la ley fue aprobado y ahora está en el Congreso esperando el voto final.

Al mismo tiempo hay que analizar la reacción del dólar, que creció sólo en 40 puntos básicos. No hay mucha agitación en el mercado. Además, si miramos los datos sobre los edificios recién construidos, nos damos cuenta de que el indicador de septiembre fue reconsiderado a la baja.

Es bien probable que muy pronto la política monetaria de la FED vuelva a ser el factor más importante. Por ahora todo indica que la tasa será aumentada no tan temprano como lo quieren los toros del dólar.

Por lo tanto, no se puede descartar una nueva oleada de liquidaciones del par. Es decir, ahora el par está a niveles muy atractivos para vender. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 112,70.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: La dinámica positiva de EE.UU. favorece los índices bursátiles*

Mercado de valores

El índice bursátil Russell-2000 está acabando con la corrección bajista y está preparándose para volver a crecer. Es decir, ahora es el momento perfecto para comprar. Primero, el Congreso casi aprobó los cambios del código fiscal de EE.UU. que beneficiará a los hogares. Segundo, la macro estadística actual sigue confirmando que la economía estadounidense entró en la trayectoria de crecimiento económico sostenible.

Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar Russell-2000 (TF) después de que supere el nivel promedio de 50 periodos, que, según Libertex, ahora está situado en 1547. El objetivo de la transacción ha de ser la marca de 1563.

Mercado de divisas

Los precios del oro negro siguen bajando. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones del Brent sólo tocaron la marca de 64,20 y después volvieron a bajar. El factor negativo clave sigue siendo el temor por el aumento de la producción en EE.UU., que puede compensar por el volumen eliminado por la OPEP y sus aliados en el marco del acuerdo de cuotas. Según los informes de la Agencia Internacional de Energía, el volumen de la producción sigue creciendo. Por lo tanto, todavía hay riesgos de que la búsqueda del equilibrio entre oferta y demanda se prolongue. Por lo tanto, en un futuro cercano Brent se mantendrá en el intervalo de 62,40 – 64,70 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: La corrección en el mercado de criptomonedas*
Mercado de divisas
Las criptomonedas interrumpieron su camino alcista y empezaron a corregirse. La mayoría de top-10 instrumentos digitales está bajando. Según Libertex, la capitalización del mercado perdió en los últimos días de la semana pasada 13,8%.
La corrección parecida era muy esperada. Últimamente las compras de criptomonedas se debían a las emociones. Por eso el mercado sólo necesitaba un catalizador, que surgió muy pronto.
Varias personas muy importantes de la cripto-comunidad dijeron que iban a vender sus activos. El bitcoinero muy influente Andreas Antonopoulous indicó que la apreciación de Bitcoin no reflejaba su valor real y que sólo era una burbuja inflada nada más que para la especulación. Emil Oldenburg, co-fundador de la página Bitcoin.com, vendió todos sus Bitcoin y comentó que esta moneda digital no tiene futuro como la moneda comercial. El creador de Litecoin Charlie Lee también vendió todas sus criptomonedas, alegando el conflicto de intereses.
Estas noticias impactaron duramente a criptomonedas. Debe aparecer algún catalizador muy fuerte para hacer girar el mercado. Por ejemplo, la criptomoneda debe ser reconocida como medio de pago oficial por algún país del mundo. Sin embargo, es poco probable en un futuro cercano. Por lo tanto, Bitcoin va a bajar y es lógico venderlo con el objetivo en la marca de 10700.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2017)

Hay que cambiar el disco, que esta muy rallado...nos vamos a por los 70 $/barril pese a quien pese...:


----------



## Libertex (27 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Euro tiene buenas perspectivas*

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/USD todavía no puede alcanzar la marca de 1,19, porque es bien difícil realizar durante la ausencia de noticias durante las vacaciones navideñas. Sin embargo, el mercado esctrecho hace sus propias correcciones.

El lunes se registraron las ventas del par en el mercado estrecho. Es bien posible que intervino el comercio algorítmico, no fue la intervención de las causas fundamentales. En general, el par tiene buen potencial a más largo plazo, teniendo en cuenta la dinámica económica positiva. Incluso los problemas de Merkel que no puede formar la coalición no impiden la apreciación del euro. Es decir, los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para comprar. En este contexto el par puede entrar en la zona por encima de 1,19 y tener como el objetivo la marca de 1,1960.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent va acercándose a la marca de 65 dólares por el barril. El número de taladros petroleros en EE.UU. no creció, lo que apoyó el oro negro. Además, las perspectivas del acuerdo firmado por la OPEP+ favorecen la dinámica positiva. Si el informe de las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. indica que el volumen de petróleo ha bajado, aparecerá un nuevo estímulo para el crecimiento del crudo. Sin embargo, es poco probable que sólo esta noticia sea suficiente para que el Brent supere los máximos recientes. Por lo tanto, es posible la corrección técnica hacia 63,30. Si el volumen de las reservas crece, la caída sólo se acelera.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Dic 2017)

*Libertex: Vale la pena vender la libra ahora*

Mercado de divisas

El miércoles el GBP/USD mostró la dinámica muy positiva. Según Libertex, el par creció hasta 1,3429, pero después llegó la corrección. La única causa del comportamiento de este tipo es la debilidad del dólar que provocó la consolidación de la libra a corto plazo. De hecho, no había nada positivo para la moneda británica. Por lo tanto, el par seguirá cayendo. Los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para vender con el objetivo en 1,3270.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Esta semana Brent renovó el máximo de 30 meses debido a las preocupaciones por la suspensión d los suministros de Libia, pero por ahora el activo está retrocediendo. El mínimo diario de ayer fue la marca de 65,47 dólares por el barril. En EE.UU. está aumentándose el volumen de las reservas de gasolina, lo que puede causar la reducción de la demanda del crudo por las refinerías. Es decir, las reservas del crudo crecerán. Es negativo para el oro negro, pero no es suficiente para causar un desplome de precios de oro negro, ya que el mercado todavía cree en la eficacia del acuerdo OPEP+.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2018)

Libertex, que nos vamos a los 70 $/barril Brent...8:


----------



## Libertex (5 Ene 2018)

*El resumen analítico del mercado de criptomonedas: la proyección para el comienzo de 2018*


*
Ethereum*

A muy corto plazo se puede esperar una apreciación de Ethereum. Esta criptodivisa, siendo el principal seguidor de Bitcoin, atenúa las disparidades del mercado.

Al mismo tiempo a más largo plazo la moneda parece demasiado sobrecomprada, por eso es lógico esperar la corrección. Según el análisis técnico de Libertex, el soporte técnico más cercano está situado a nivel de 740 dólares. Después van los niveles de 575, 500-480 y 400 dólares.

Si la criptomoneda prueba el primer nivel de soporte, puede realizarse el cambio de la tendencia. No obstante, en futuro se espera el crecimiento de Ethereum hasta 800-1000 dólares, que será seguido por la corrección. Por lo tanto, es recomendable vender la criptomoneda después de que alcance los niveles indicados.

Sin embargo, a más largo plazo la criptodivisa tiene un buen potencial. Por ejemplo, en 2017 fue creada Enterprise Ethereum Alliance, que incluye varias corporaciones de alta tecnología. Estas empresas invierten en el desarrollo de la plataforma, lo que ya hizo crecer su capitalización.

El posible uso de esta criptomoneda por bancos y corporaciones para las transacciones seguras es un factor positivo adicional. Algunas empresas ya empezaron a utilizar esta plataforma para la efectuación de pagos, otras sólo están probando la tecnología. En general, el interés creciente hacia el uso práctico de Ethereum atraerá a los inversores fuertes.


*
Ripple*

Esta criptomoneda es muy atractiva para las compras debido a buenas perspectivas y al precio relativamente bajo. A pesar de que se registra la volatilidad, el activo se mantiene dentro del intervalo largo y positivo. La dinámica a corto plazo es neutra, a largo plazo – positiva. A corto plazo se puede predecir la apreciación de esta divisa hasta 1 dólar.

A mediano plazo las noticias sobre la conservación de 55 mil millones de monedas en un depósito favorecen Ripple, ya que el número de monedas en circulación va reduciéndose. Además, hace poco la compañía firmó acuerdos con American Express y el banco Santanter sobre el uso de blockchain de Ripple para las remesas internacionales.

Sus perspectivas en 2018 sólo dependen de la ampliación del número de clientes que integrarán Ripple en sus propios sistemas. Según los datos más recientes, varias bolsas ya prestaron atención a la criptomoneda. Es decir, al confirmarse la información, Ripple crecerá drásticamente.



*Litecoin*

A largo plazo esta criptomoneda es sobrecomprada, y los inversores que prefieren las posiciones largas no deben entrar ahora, pero los comerciantes todavía pueden contar con un salto adicional del precio. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 260 dólares, pero después puede tener lugar la corrección.

No obstante, para los inversores esta criptomoneda es un refugio seguro, que permite sobrevivir los periodos de poca estabilidad durante las oscilaciones altas de precios de otros activos. Es decir, Litecoin suele ser estable en los momentos de turbulencia.

Hay varios factores a favor de Litecoin. Entre ellos vale la pena mencionar el crecimiento rápido del activo en 2017, la interrelación fuerte con tipo de cambio de Bitcoin en la bolsa y el posible uso de Litecoin para la realización de transacciones seguras, lo que puede atraer a las inversiones grandes.



*Dash*

La última tendencia alcista de esta criptomoneda ya llegó a su fin, y todo indica que es lógico cerrar ahora las posiciones largas. Para que Dash siga creciendo y desarrollándose, los creadores deben continuar apostando por dos ventajas principales del sistema, que son el fondo de desarrollo y la descentralización. Esto garantiza el progreso democrático del sistema y la financiación de los proyectos más dignos.

La proyección para el fin de 2017 – comienzo de 2018 es el nivel de 1200. Si la moneda supera el nivel indicado, se puede esperar el rebote y la continuación de crecimiento con el objetivo en 1500 dólares.

En general, esta criptomoneda tiene buenas perspectivas y se puede esperar otra tendencia alcista y nuevos máximos a más largo plazo.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (9 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Brent probará el nivel de 70 dólares por el barril*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas
Los precios de las principales marcas estándares de petróleo se han acercado a los máximos de tres años en el contexto de la reducción de reservas comerciales en EE.UU. y de las tensiones políticas continuas en Irán.
Según Libertex, el 9 de enero a las 6:00 GMT los futuros de Brent que se expiran en febrero se cotizaban 68,14 dólares por el barril en la bolsa ICE de Londres. La marca estándar americana WTI costaba 62,15 dólares por el barril.
La Agencia de Información Energética de EE.UU. publicará el miércoles los datos de la dinámica de la semana pasada de las reservas comerciales. Según el sondeo de Bloomberg, éstas deberán perder 3,5 millones de barriles.
La situación en Irán sigue siendo tensa, pero ya se está calmando. El presidente del país Hassan Rouhani destacó que la semana de protestas contra el gobierno hizo evidente la necesidad de ampliación de las libertades civiles y del crecimiento económico más intensivo, que el presidente está tratando de fomentar desde hace tiempo.
Las noticias relevantes para el mercado del oro negro ahora favorecen la apreciación del crudo. La OPEP+ sigue realizando su plan de reducción. Las reservas estadounidenses se reducen, así como la cantidad de taladros petroleros en función. Irán puede afrontar nuevas sanciones, que ya eliminarán 2,4 millones de barriles del mercado. Por lo tanto, los precios que alcanzan los máximos de tres años no parecen tan altos. Es de suponer que Brent puede tratar de consolidarse por encima de 70 dólares por el barril.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex 
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Euro regresa a niveles del año pasado*
Mercado de divisas
El par EUR/USD va retrocediendo durante tres días consecutivos y ya tocó los niveles del año pasado. Tal dinámica es causada por varios factores.
Primero, el par ahora está sobrecomprado. Antes de que empezara la bajada, el par había crecido durante 9 días de 12 sesiones comerciales. Los datos de la bolsa de Chicago indican que el número de las posiciones largas abiertas del euro supera 100 mil. La última vez la moneda comunitaria empezó a descender después de que se registró el número parecido de las posiciones largas abiertas.
Segundo, la zona del euro tiene que resolver tres problemas políticos muy serios. En Alemania todavía no hay gobierno, porque las conversaciones de la cancillera Merkel con sus oponentes no aportaron resultados. Además, el 4 de marzo se celebrarán las elecciones en Italia, que pueden bloquear el parlamento. Por último, las negociaciones de Brexit siguen siendo el factor de riesgo.
Tercero, el dólar ya bajó demasiado y poco a poco empezó a recuperar sus posiciones. Si la estadística estadounidense está por encima de las proyecciones esta semana, el movimiento bajista del par sólo se acelerará. El objetivo inmediato en este caso será la marca de 1,1850.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas
Según Libertex, Brent se mantiene a nivel de 68 dólares por el barril. Al mismo tiempo es posible que el hidrocarburo siga creciendo. La OPEP+ cumple de manera satisfactoria el plan de reducción. Además, las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. van disminuyéndose en el contexto de la reducción del número de taladros petroleros. La situación en Irán sigue siendo tensa. No se puede descartar las nuevas sanciones contra la república islámica, que produce 2,4 millones de barriles diarios. Si las reservas del petróleo se reducen esta semana en EE.UU., el oro negro podrá crecer, teniendo como el objetivo la marca de 69,60.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex 
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: El dólar pierde frente al yen*

Mercado de divisas
Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY perdió 150 puntos básicos. La principal causa fue la disposición de China para reducir el volumen de la compra de las obligaciones de EE.UU. Es el resultado principal de las relaciones tensas entre China y EE.UU. Los intentos de China de indicar a Trump que las dos economías son interdependientes sólo pueden generar nuevos problemas y otra ronda de liquidaciones de la moneda norteamericana. La situación es difícil, ya que la FED decidió evitar de ser el principal comprador de “treasuries.” Antes la FED compraba casi 40% de todas las obligaciones. Si los bancos centrales de China y Japón reducen la demanda, el dólar estará bajo la presión adicional. El par tiene como el objetivo de 110,60, pero la dinámica puede cambiar si la información es refutada.
Mercado de bienes y materias primas
Brent empezó a bajar después de alcanzar 69,35 dólares por el barril, a pesar de que las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. van reduciendo más rápido de lo esperado. Esta semana las reservas bajaron en 4,95 millones de barriles frente a las proyecciones de -3,98 millones. Por lo tanto, hay más optimismo en el mercado. Sin embargo, las proyecciones de EIA indican que los EE.UU. pueden marcar nuevos récords de la producción en febrero de 2018. Es negativo para el precio del oro negro, porque antes los analistas esperaban tal aumento sólo para el fin de 2018. No obstante, por ahora el Brent puede mantenerse en el intervalo de 64,70 – 70 dólares por el barril.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: CAD crecerá debido al optimismo sobre el TLCAN y al precio alto del Brent*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/CAD empezó a crecer rápidamente y alcanzó la marca de 1,26, porque Trump anunció su intención de salir del Tratado de Libre Comercio de América del Norte en un futuro cercano. Unos minutos después la Casa Blanca desmintió la información, pero fue más que suficiente para debilitar el dólar canadiense.

El jueves CAD comenzó a recuperar lo perdido, y es muy probable que en un futuro cercano observaremos su consolidación. Durante la primera ronda de conversaciones las partes indicaron que lograron avanzar en sus discursos, por eso es poco probable que se tome alguna decisión radical.

Además, la próxima ronda de negociaciones tendrá lugar sólo el 23 de enero. Por eso parece que no habrá noticias adicionales sobre el proceso de negociaciones. Por lo tanto, en el contexto de precios altos del petróleo, el CAD puede crecer.

El objetivo inmediato para USD/CAD puede ser la marca de 1,2450.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent se desaceleró, pero parece que el activo está determinado a probar la marca de 70 dólares por el barril. En los gráficos de Libertex, el máximo local del jueves se situó en 69,59. La reducción de las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. por encima de las expectativas, así como la caída de 290 mil barriles diarios de producción apoyan el oro negro. En este contexto se disminuyeron las preocupaciones por la información de la Agencia Internacional de Energía sobre los nuevos récords en la producción del oro negro en EE.UU. en febrero del año en curso. No obstante, a nivel de 70 dólares por el barril Brent se encontrará con la resistencia técnica y puede empezar a corregirse hasta 68,00. En general, el intervalo comercial actual se limita a 64,70 – 70,00 dólares por el barril de Brent.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Ethereum bajará*

Mercado de divisas

Mientras Bitcoin está cayendo, el mercado apuesta por el nuevo favorito. Según Libertex, desde el comienzo del año Ethereum batió los récords históricos 7 veces. No obstante, la situación se está haciendo más tensa y ya se puede esperar la caída.

Después de que Corea del Sur informó que se estaba preparando el proyecto de la ley que prohibiría el comercio de criptodivisas en las bolsas virtuales del país, las criptomonedas entraron en el ciclo bajista, pero después el gobierno desmintió esta información y las criptodivisas crecieron. Al mismo tiempo cualquiera restricción puede disminuir la actividad comercial en las bolsas del país, lo que afectará el mercado gravemente, porque Corea del Sur es una de las zonas más activas de compraventa de criptoactivos.

La señal negativa es la apreciación drástica del gas en la red de Ethereum. Además, varias transacciones esperan la confirmación durante mucho tiempo. Teniendo en cuenta que hay muchos competidores que no tienen estos problemas, Ethereum puede encontrarse bajo la presión.

Más aún, Ethereum puede perder el apoyo de su principal desarrollador e inspirador Vitalik Buterin. En su entrevista para Business Insider él dijo que se siente decepcionado por la distracción y la falta de control de los adultos que forman parte de la criptocomunidad y expresó su intención de abandonar el mercado digital, si sus colegas siguen buscando enormes beneficios en vez de resolver problemas del mercado. Este factor es también negativo.

Por lo tanto, es lógico vender Ethereum a nivel de 1200 con el objetivo en 700.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Euro no tiene barreras*

Mercado de divisas

Se han desparecido todos los problemas de la semana pasada, y el par EUR/USD hizo un salto.

Primero, los comentarios del BCE fueron más agresivos de lo esperado. El acta de la reunión de diciembre revela la disposición del banco central de terminar la estimulación económica. Esto significa que el aumento de las tasas se hace más probable este año. Por eso se consolida la moneda comunitaria.

Segundo, la canciller Merkel logró hacer más seguras sus posiciones en el parlamento. Parece que la coalición se formará y se quitará un factor negativo para el euro.

Ahora los indicadores económicos en la zona del euro y los comentarios del BCE son el centro de atención. Esta semana hay que prestar atención especial a los datos de inflación. Si el CPI supera las proyecciones, el euro crecerá con el objetivo en 1,2350.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent de nuevo trata de romper la marca de 70,00. Por ahora el hidrocarburo no puede consolidarse por encima de la marca indicada. No es una sorpresa, porque los datos de viernes indicaron que 10 taladros petroleros más volvieron a operar en EE.UU. Sin embargo, el dólar que está bajando y los esfuerzos continuos de la OPEP+ siguen manteniendo las cotizaciones a niveles bastante altos. Al mismo tiempo cabe recordar que las condiciones meteorológicas pueden hacerse más favorables en un futuro cercano. Además, hay riesgos del aumento de la producción en EE.UU. Por lo tanto, la corrección puede empezarse muy pronto. El mercado ahora sólo está esperando el motivo. Si el volumen de las reservas de oro negro se aumenta, el Brent estará bajo la presión y podrá retroceder hasta 68,00 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex(plataforma de forex) Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Yen sólo tomó una pausa*



Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY trató de regresar a nivel de 111,00, pero la corrección no pudo seguir adelante, a pesar de que, según Libertex, en 5 días el par perdió 300 puntos básicos. Este comportamiento del par indica es sólo una corrección, no es cambio de la tendencia, pero desde el punto de vista fundamental la situación es diferente.

Si analizamos las causas de la liquidación del dólar estadounidense, todo se aclara. El calendario económico de EE.UU. no tiene acontecimientos importantes esta semana, por eso el mercado vive con las esperanzas. Los inversores siguen preocupados por la posible venta de las obligaciones publicas estadounidenses que ahora tiene China. Además, las intervenciones verbales poco predecibles de Trump hacen la situación más tensa.

Es decir, el cambio de la actitud comercial hacia el dólar estadounidense no es algo a corto plazo. Es decir, después de la corrección USD/JPY volverá a bajar. El objetivo inmediato en este caso será la marca de 110,30.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Brent está bajando – es la hora de comprar*



Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Los precios de las principales marcas estándares de petróleo no se han cambiado radicalmente esta semana, porque los inversores esperan los datos sobre las reservas comerciales en EE.UU.

Según Libertex, los futuros de Brent que se expiran en el marzo en la bolsa ICE de Londres el 18 de enero a las 9:00 GMT costaban 69,19 dólares por el barril, bajando hacia 0,7%. El estándar americano WTI estaba a nivel de 63,80 dólares por el barril.

El Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API) indicó que las reservas comerciales bajaron en 5,4 millones de barriles la semana pasada. Estos datos serán utilizados por la Agencia de Información Energética (EIA) para preparar el informe nacional que será publicado el 18 de enero.

Según la encuesta de Bloomberg, los inversores esperan la reducción de las reservas en 2,1 millones de barriles.

Los datos del API eran bastante positivos para el oro negro, pero los precios ignoraron aquellos cambios. Más aún, hoy los contractos se sienten menos seguros y ahora están bajando. Parece que el activo es sobrecomprado y ahora se está corrigiéndose. Si los datos de EIA son poco positivos, muchos preferirán retirar sus beneficios.

Al mismo tiempo la tendencia a mediano plazo sigue siendo alcista. La caída de futuros del Brent que se expirarán en marzo hacia 65-66 dólares por el barril es una señal para comprar. Desde el punto de vista fundamental el intervalo comercial actual sigue siendo 65-75 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Momento crucial para el AUD*

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD está creciendo durante seis días consecutivos. Ayer el par reaccionó al informe optimista sobre el mercado laboral de Australia. Sin embargo, la moderación del AUD en este contexto indica que habrá la corrección.

Además, hay varios factores adicionales de presión. Primero, según Libertex, el par se acercó a la marca de 0,80, que no es fácil de ser rota. El número de compradores a este nivel se reducirá radicalmente, y la parte de inversores decidirá retirar sus beneficios y cerrar las posiciones.

Al mismo tiempo llegó a su fin el periodo de las liquidaciones radicales del dólar. Las preocupaciones por las amenazas de China se calmaron, Trump no hace comentarios nuevos. No hay ningunos datos esenciales por delante, así que habrá un vacío de información. Los datos que pueden causar las oscilaciones drásticas serán publicados el 31 de enero (la inflación en Australia), y hasta ese momento observaremos la corrección de este par.

Todo está creando condiciones para la caída a corto plazo con el objetivo en 0,7900. Los niveles actuales son atractivos para vender el AUD/USD.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent sigue corrigiéndose a la baja, pero el movimiento no es significativo y tiene sólo el carácter fundamental. Los comentarios del ministro de petróleo de Kuwait sobre la ausencia de planes de la OPEP de terminar el acuerdo de cuotas. Además, los datos del Instituto Americano de Petróleo publicados esta semana señalan que el volumen de reservas se redujo. Más aún, la OPEP publicó las proyecciones positivas de la demanda global en 2018. Se aumentaron en 60 mil barriles diarios. Pero la corrección seguirá desarrollándose, pero no podrá llevar el oro negro por debajo de 65,00 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex (plataforma de forex) Libertex


Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Ethereum volverá a bajar*

Mercado de divisas

Después de caer Ethereun trató de recuperar sus posiciones, pero las preocupaciones por esta moneda van acumulándose y la probabilidad de caída a corto plazo es muy alta.

Por un lado, todavía no está claro que pasará con el mercado de criptodivisas en Corea del Sur. Este factor presionará las criptomonedas hasta que no se aclare la situación. Cabe señalar que corea del Sur es uno de las zonas más activas en el comercio de criptomonedas.

Por otro lado, Ethereum tiene sus propios problemas. Se transcendió que dos bolsas (Bitstamp y KuCoin) suspendieron el retiro de Ethereum debido a la red sobrecargada e inestable. Esta medida se considera provisional. Las demoras en la red se deben al número aumentado de transacciones. En tres veces creció más de 2,5 veces, superando el nivel de 1 millón. La red simplemente no puede confirmar tantas transacciones y por eso su funcionamiento se ha hecho más lento.

Al mismo tiempo hay un factor que todavía apoya Ethereum. Es el hardfork de la red. Ya apareció EthereumZero. Se espera que esta moneda será mejor que otros hardforks de Ethereum. A más largo plazo el competidor exitoso puede atraer a los dueños de Ethereum, lo que bajará el precio del Ethereum.

Por lo tanto, es lógico vender Ethereum a nivel de 1125,00 con el objetivo en 740.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Ene 2018)

*Criptomonedas: Esperamos la recuperación*

Durante el periodo de devaluación de todo el mercado de criptodivisas que tuvo lugar recientemente varias monedas, incluyendo Ripple y Ethereum, bajaron más de 20%. Es la caída récord del precio de estos activos. En este contexto, es de esperar la recuperación del precio de varios activos digitales, aunque es bien probable que por lo menos algunas divisas seguirán bajando.

Ethereum

Esta criptomoneda alcanzó las alturas sin precedentes, mostrando la apreciación de 100% a partir del comienzo del año. En el contexto del ascenso tan intenso, el retroceso fue lógico, pese a que nadie esperaba que sería tan drástico. A mediados de diciembre ya el fundador de Ethereum Vitalik Buterin declaró que estaba preocupado por el mercado sobrecalentado, porque en esencia no había fundamentos para tal crecimiento,

A corto plazo se prevé la corrección de esta criptodivisa. Ahora el par se cotiza un poco por encima de $1000 (el máximo fue $1400). Se les recomienda a los corredores del mercado observar el nivel fronterizo indicado, porque es posible que en caso de la corrección alcista se agrupen allí las ordenes, y no será difícil entrar en el mercado.

Ripple

Por ahora es preferible vender esta criptomoneda, y no vale la pena comprarla mucho.

Litecoin

Se puede pronosticar que la corrección bajista seguirá predominando en el mercado. Ahora es recomendable vender Litecoin. El escenario negativo se anulará si se rompe la marca de $230, lo que indicará que la tendencia bajista se ha sustituido por la alcista.

A más largo plazo no hay que descartar la posible formación de la tendencia creciente. En este caso al ser roto el nivel de $210 es de esperar la vuelta al crecimiento con el objetivo potencial de $275.

Dash

Después de volver a crecer por encima de $670, se puede hablar sobre el cambio de la tendencia con el objetivo en $1200. Si este nivel es sobrepasado, el activo digital puede tratar de romper la marca de $1500.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 13:40 ----------

*Libertex: Euro crecerá hasta la reunión del BCE*

Mercado de divisas

El gobierno de EE.UU. se cerró por primera vez en últimos cuatro años, porque no había sido alcanzado el acuerdo sobre el presupuesto para 2018 (ya fue tomada la decisión necesaria para que vuelva a funcionar).

Hace cuatro años el gobierno no trabajaba durante 16 días. En aquel año el dólar empezó a bajar frente al euro un mes antes del cierre. El dólar creció en octubre pasado, pero pronto perdió todo lo ganado. Es decir, el par EUR/USD tiene un motor adicional de crecimiento ahora.

El segundo factor que influye en EUR/USD es Alemania. La canciller Merkel reiteró que el camino de negociaciones entre dos partidos para la formación del nuevo gobierno está abierto. Esto contrasta bien con la situación en EE.UU.

El último factor que vale la pena mencionar es la reunión del Banco Central Europeo sobre la tasa de interés. Los comentarios de Mario Draghi sobre los futuros pasos del regulador europeo. Es bien probable que Draghi tratará de calmar al público en vista de la apreciación del euro en 5 centavos. Es poco probable que el jefe del BCE esté contento con el encarecimiento de la moneda comunitaria. Los comentarios moderados pueden provocar las liquidaciones del EUR/USD.

Todo esto indica que el par crecerá hasta el miércoles, pero antes de la reunión sería lógico salir del mercado o abrir las posiciones de venta. El objetivo inmediato bien puede ser la marca de 1,2320.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Ayer Brent tomó rumbo a 68,00 dólares por el barril, pero por ahora el hidrocarburo se queda dentro del intervalo comercial establecido. Por un lado, las proyecciones del aumento de la producción estadounidense presionan el precio del activo (la Agencia Internacional de la Energía espera que se registrará el récord desde 1970). Por otro lado, los comentarios de los representantes de Rusia y de Arabia Saudí sobre su determinación de cumplir el acuerdo de cuotas. Más aún, estos países confirman que están dispuestos a prorrogar el acuerdo después de 2018 en caso de ser necesario. Adicionalmente, los informes de Baker Hughes no correlan con las proyecciones de la AIE – el número de taladros petroleros en EE.UU. se redujo en 5. Por lo tanto, el intervalo comercial de 65-70 dólares por el barril ahora parece ser razonable. Si los informes sobre las reservas comerciales de petróleo en EE.UU. que se publicarán esta semana señalan que el volumen de las reservas ha bajado, Brent puede acercarse al límite superior del intervalo comercial.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: JPY crece a pesar de los comentarios de reguladores*



Mercado de divisas

El comportamiento del par USD/JPY es muy ilustrativo: según Libertex, el par bajó hasta 110,25 a pesar de la situación económica, no gracias a ella. Por lo tanto, se puede decir que el mercado tiene la actitud para vender.

Primero, el Banco de Japón dejó bien claro que no iba a terminar el programa de la estimulación económica, porque no había alcanzado el objetivo inflacionista de 2%. Estos comentarios suelen socavar las posiciones de la moneda nacional, pero no paso nada parecido esta vez.

Segundo, Trump firmó la ley presupuestaria y así hizo volver a funcionar el gobierno de EE.UU., pero el USD no creció, aunque debía hacerlo. Es que el mercado simplemente no cree en el aumento rápido de las tasas de la FED, y por eso los inversores venden.

En este contexto el objetivo inmediato es la marca de 109,80.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Ayer Brent regresó a nivel por encima de 69 dólares por el barril. No sólo las esperanzas de que pronto se alcance el equilibrio comercial debido a las acciones de la OPEP+ apoyan el oro negro, sino también las proyecciones del Fondo Monetario Internacional. El FMI aumentó su proyección del crecimiento de la economía global en 2018 hasta 3,9% frente a 3,7% anunciados antes. La caída del volumen de reservas de petróleo en EE.UU. también favorecen el activo, pero el petróleo no se apreciará excesivamente, porque las preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción en EE.UU. moderan el crecimiento. Por lo tanto, ahora no hay razones fundamentales para esperar el crecimiento más allá de 70,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: La libra se hizo el líder*

Mercado de divisas

GBP/USD fue el par que creció más este miércoles, porque ganó más de 200 puntos básicos. No es una sorpresa. La debilidad general del dólar intervino en la dinámica comercial, así como la publicación de la estadística sólida del Reino Unido. El salario medio sin premios creció 2,4% frente a 2,3% pronosticado. Esto indica que es posible el aumento continuo de la inflación. Por lo tanto, el banco de Inglaterra tendrá que tomar pasos que apoyarán la libra.

Además, llegaron los comentarios inesperados de EE.UU. Varios funcionarios se pronunciaron a favor de la devaluación del dólar, y empezaron las liquidaciones de la moneda estadounidense. El Secretario del Tesoro de EE.UU. comentó que la moneda nacional débil es beneficiosa para el comercio del país. Después el Secretario del Comercio echó leña al fuego, al decir que la guerra comercial está en marcha sin parar.

Es lo que estaba esperando el mercado. Los políticos admitieron que el dólar fuerte no es necesario y que nadie iba a tolerar la política de China. La corrección del GBP/USD es inevitable después del crecimiento tan rápido, pero la corrección no será profunda. Por eso el objetivo inmediato es la marca de 1,4340.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, Brent se mantiene por encima de 69 dólares por el barril, pero el par no puede regresar a los niveles máximos recientes. El factor negativo es el aumento de las reservas según la estadística del Instituto Americano del Petróleo. Por consiguiente, el par puede retroceder a 68,00, pero las esperanzas de la OPEP+ de encontrar el equilibrio en el tercer o cuarto trimestre del año en curso impide la caída abrupta. Por lo tanto, a corto plazo se mantendrá el intervalo comercial establecido.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Ripple se beneficiará de la situación*

Mercado de divisas

Las criptomonedas muestran la dinámica ambigua. En general, los inversores compran los activos cuando éstos bajan hasta los niveles de soporte técnico y de esa manera contrapesan la dinámica negativa. En el mercado de criptomonedas los inversores ahora prefieren ser cautelosos, porque la situación desde el punto de vista de análisis fundamental es ambigua. Pero hay un favorito.

A principios del año en curso Ripple renovó el máximo histórico, pero después perdió significativamente en una oleada de desilusión masiva. Al mismo tiempo es uno de los principales candidatos para crecer.

Cabe recordar que la tecnología Ripple permite realizar los pagos internacionales en el plazo de 10-15 segundos frente a 3 días que necesita Swift para confirmar la corrección parecida. No es una sorpresa que las empresas financieras muestran su interés especial en ella.

La semana pasada se transcendió que el equipo de Ripple firmó dos nuevos acuerdos de asociación – con la empresa de telecomunicaciones IDT y con el servicio internacional de pagos MercuryFX. Los socios probarán la capacidad de xRapid Ripple sobre la base del token de Ripple para aumentar la velocidad y minimizar las comisiones en el transcurso de la realización de pagos.

En enero el sistema internacional de pagos MoneyGram anunció sus planes de añadir el token XRP para acelerar las transacciones y reducir las comisiones.

Por lo tanto, vale la pena considerar las compras del XRP/USD a nivel de 1,001 con el objetivo de 1,700.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

El fin de la semana laboral Brent trató de volver a crecer, pero su dinámica fue moderada. Es que no aparecieron factores nuevos que favorecen el oro negro. El mercado sigue apostando al establecimiento del equilibrio en el mercado en 2018 como resultado principal de los esfuerzos de la OPEP. El viernes Baker Hughes publicó el número de plataformas de perforación petroleras. La actividad de perforación se aumentará, porque 12 plataformas más empezaron a perforar. Por lo tanto, a principios de la semana próxima serán actualizadas las preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción en EE.UU. que puede anular los esfuerzos de la OPEP+. En esta situación Brent puede regresar a nivel de 68,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (30 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: Suiza no observa la neutralidad*

Mercado de divisas

Mientras todo el mundo estaba siguiendo la caída del dólar, era posible perder las oscilaciones importantes del EUR/CHF. Según El par se acercó a niveles de enero de 2015, desde los cuales el par empezó a bajar abruptamente.

Es una coincidencia muy interesante- fue en enero cuando la moneda suiza empezó a descender, y ahora, en el mismo enero el jefe del banco central de Suiza soltó la vinculación al dólar, favoreciendo de este modo la apreciación del franco.

Según Libertex, el par estuvo bajando durante cuatro días consecutivos y perdió 200 puntos básicos. No se ha observado la dinámica parecida desde el septiembre del año pasado. Este escenario alude a la intervención muy pronta del regulador. Además, el banco central del país ya ha señalado que la intervención es posible. Esta noticia ha apoyado el EUR/CHF, que ha crecido 0,3% ya.

Es bien probable que la dinámica alcista siga desarrollándose con el objetivo en 1,1670.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

El mínimo local de ayer para el Brent fue la marca de 69,13. Como era de suponer, el aumento del número de plataformas de perforación petroleras, revelado por Baker Hughes, alentó los ánimos pesimistas en el mercado. 12 unidades más se incorporaron en la operación la semana pasada. Estas cifras enseguida provocaron las preocupaciones por el aumento de la producción en EE.UU. En este contexto los inversores recordaron las proyecciones de la producción récord en EE.UU. en 2018. Esto puede malograr los esfuerzos de la OPEP+ destinados a reducir la producción. Sin embargo, por ahora no hay razones para esperar la caída drástica de las cotizaciones petroleras. El intervalo comercial de Brent es 69,00 – 73,00 dólares por el barril. Esta semana, como de costumbre, hace falta observar los datos sobre las reservas comerciales de petróleo en EE.UU. Si crece el volumen, el oro negro seguirá bajando.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (31 Ene 2018)

*Libertex: 3 razones para vender el AUD*
Mercado de divisas
El par dólar australiano frente al dólar estadounidense está entrando en una nueva etapa de su vida, que es el retroceso. Según Libertex, el AUD/USD no pudo mantenerse por encima de 0,81 y se está cotizando alrededor de 0,8080. No sólo los factores técnicos intervienen, sino los fundamentales.
En primer lugar, los precios de oro y cobre, los principales metales en el surtido de exportaciones de Australia, van cayendo. La depreciación de metales preciosos disminuirá los ingresos de las empresas nacionales, así como del presupuesto del país.
En segundo término, parece que ya haya llegado a su fin la racha de liquidaciones del dólar estadounidense. Esta semana se llevará a cabo la reunión del Comité de los Mercados Abiertos (FOMC, conforme a sus siglas en inglés), e incluso ahora ya están circulando los rumores sobre la actitud agresiva que asumirá la Reserva Federal. Esta posición será favorable para el dólar.
Por último, el par AUD/USD va creciendo casi sin parar desde el 11 de diciembre, y ya ha acumulado 600 puntos en este periodo. La moneda nacional que se encarece es un golpe duro para los ingresos de exportaciones. Es bien probable que el banco central de Australia empieza a advertir sobre las consecuencias negativas del AUD caro.
Todo lo mencionado está creando condiciones para la caída del par con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 0,8020. Los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para vender AUD/USD.
Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía


----------



## Sam2528 (31 Ene 2018)

El barril de petróleo Brent para entrega en marzo cerró hoy en el mercado de futuros de Londres en 69,08 dólares, un 0,54 % menos que al cierre de la sesión anterior.

El crudo del mar del Norte, de referencia en Europa, terminó la jornada en el International Exchange Futures con una caída de 0,38 dólares respecto a la última negociación, cuando acabó en 69,46 dólares.

El precio del Brent retrocedió por segunda jornada consecutiva ante el temor a que se produzca un aumento de la producción en Estados Unidos como resultado del encarecimiento del crudo en las últimas semanas.

Los inversores continuaron recogiendo beneficios durante la jornada de hoy, lo que agregó presión al precio, después de que la semana pasada el petróleo europeo alcanzó su máximo nivel desde diciembre de 2014, al superar durante la sesión los 71 dólares por barril.

El precio del petróleo intermedio de Texas (WTI) bajó hoy un 1,62 % y llegó a 64,50 dólares el barril, con el mercado anticipando un nuevo aumento en la producción que se dará a conocer este miércoles.

Al final de las operaciones a viva voz en la Bolsa Mercantil de Nueva York (Nymex), los contratos futuros del WTI para entrega en marzo bajaron 1,06 dólares respecto al cierre anterior.

Los analistas afirmaron que el descenso de hoy está ligado a la posibilidad de que el Departamento de Energía dé a conocer mañana un aumento semanal en las reservas de crudo de Estados Unidos y también en los niveles de producción.

La Agencia Internacional de Energía aseguró recientemente que es posible que Estados Unidos alcance próximamente una producción de 10 millones de barriles de petróleo al día, un nivel no visto desde 1970 y superando la producción de Arabia Saudí.

El último dato oficial, de la semana cerrada el 19 de enero, ubicaba la producción de petróleo de Estados Unidos en 9,88 millones de barriles diarios, con un promedio de 9,73 millones de barriles en el período de cuatro semanas.

Hace un año por estas fechas la producción de crudo en Estados Unidos llegaba a 8,96 millones de barriles.

Los contratos de gasolina para entrega en febrero, aún de referencia, bajaron 4 centavos hasta 1,90 dólares el galón, y los de gas natural con vencimiento en marzo, el nuevo mes de referencia, subieron 3 centavos, hasta 3,20 dólares por cada mil pies cúbicos.
Fuente: Petróleo Brent cerró en USD 69,08 (-0,54%) y Texas en USD 64,50 (-1,62%) | FinanzasDigital


----------



## Libertex (1 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Un día especial para el CAD*



Mercado de divisas

El par USD/CAD puede acelerar su caído debido a tres factores.

En primer lugar, Brent está dispuesto a volver a crecer después de las liquidaciones masivas de esta semana. Cabe recordar que los dólares petroleros constituyen 30% de los ingresos presupuestarios de Canadá. Estas noticias contribuirán a la consolidación del CAD.

En segundo lugar, Trump en su discurso del Estado de la Unión no dio comentarios negativos acerca del TLCAN, lo que es un gran alivio para el CAD.

En tercer término, ayer se publicó la estadística del PIB de Canadá en noviembre. El indicador creció un sólido 0,4%, por lo tanto, el CAD tiene un factor positivo.

En este contexto USD/CAD puede seguir bajando con el objetivo en 1,2245.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, ayer Brent cayó hasta el mínimo local de 67,83 dólares por el barril, pero después volvió a crecer, incluso a pesar de que el informe del Departamento de Energía indicó que el volumen de las reservas había crecido por encima de las expectativas. Las reservas se aumentaron en 6,78 millones de barriles frente a las proyecciones de sólo 0,13 millones de barriles. El único indicador positivo para el oro negro en este informe es la reducción de las reservas de gasolina. Al mismo tiempo el mercado todavía cuenta con alcanzar el equilibrio en el mercado este año. Es el factor decisivo que constituye un obstáculo para la caida de las cotizaciones. Por consiguiente, el intervalo actual para el Brent es 68-73 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: ¿Hasta dónde puede caer Bitcoin?*

Mercado de divisas

Las criptomonedas siguen retrocediendo debido a los factores técnicos y a las noticias negativas. La caída todavía no se ha acabado, por lo menos, para varios activos.

Bitcoin retrocedió hasta los niveles de noviembre de 2017. Según Libertex, el mínimo de la semana pasada fue la marca de 7966,00. Parece que se está desarrollando el modelo de triangulo en el gráfico diario. Desde el punto de vista de análisis técnico, el objetivo es la marca de 5400.

Además, las noticias acerca de la industria son poco prometedoras. Facebook prohibió la publicidad de critptodivisas. Las medidas tomadas afectarán Facebook, Instagram y la plataforma publicitaria Audience Network. Las medidas parecidas pueden ser adoptadas por Google. Esta información presionó el mercado de criptodivisas.

Al mismo tiempo algunos países van endureciendo las reglas de comercio de criptomonedas. En Corea del Sur la regulación nueva ha entrado en vigor. Ahora los comerciantes son obligados a identificarse con su cuenta bancaria para poder realizar transacciones con criptodivisas. La India tampoco se ve dispuesta a aceptar las criptomonedas a escala nacional. El Ministro de Finanzas del país dijo que el gobierno no reconocía las criptodivisas como un medio de pago legal y, por lo tanto, tomaría todas las medidas posibles para prevenir la financiación de actividades ilícitas con este tipo de activos.

Por consiguiente, vale la pena considerar la venta de Bitcoin con el objetivo en 5400,00.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: AUD/USD es uno de los pares que más caen*

Mercado de divisas

Ayer el par AUD/USD se corrigió al alza después de 5 días de la caída. Según Libertex, en total el par perdió 2% antes de recuperar unos puntos. Y parece que la situación no cambiará.

El mercado laboral australiano creció, así como la actitud de los consumidores. Al mismo tiempo los sectores manufacturero y de servicios se ven un poco debilitados debido a la moneda nacional cara y al crecimiento de China que va desacelerándose. Cabe recordar que China es uno de los principales socios comerciales de Australia.

En estas condiciones el banco central de Australia puede indicar otra vez que la moneda nacional cara obstaculiza el desarrollo sustentable de la economía nacional. En esta situación el regulador no va a aumentar las tasas de interés.

Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato en la racha bajista es la marca de 0,7850. Los niveles actuales son atractivos para vender AUD/USD

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent retrocedió hasta 67,50. El descenso empezó el viernes pasado, porque los inversores retiraban los beneficios el fin de semana. El aumento continuo del número de plataformas petrolíferas (se añadieron 6 plataformas la semana pasada, hace dos semanas el indicador también creció) reportado por Baker Hughes fue un factor adicional de presión. Es natural que se intensificaron las preocupaciones por la oferta adicional del petróleo estadounidense. Si los datos de las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. que se publicarán esta semana confirman esta tendencia, el petróleo seguirá bajando. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 66,70, seguida por 65,00.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Libra ya está por debajo de 1,40*

Mercado de divisas

El dólar fuerte hace bajar a la mayoría de monedas nacionales, pero la libra pierde su valor también debido a los factores internos. Pronto se celebrará la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra y se publicará el informe trimestral del índice de precios al consumo. Hay preocupaciones por la ausencia de comentarios radicales por parte del banco central, lo que perjudica la imagen de la libra esterlina. Según Libertex, el conjunto de factores internos y externos hizo bajar en 300 puntos básicos el par GBP/USD.

El estado de la economía británica no ha cambiado drásticamente desde la última reunión del regulador: la actividad comercial en sectores manufacturero y de servicios comienza a bajar, pero la inflación se mantiene a niveles bastante altos y hay riesgos de su aceleración.

Mucho dependerá del informe sobre la inflación: si el indicador supera las expectativas de los analistas, la libra dará un salto sin mirar a los comentarios del Banco de Inglaterra. Este escenario es el más probable.

Desde el punto de vista técnico el par GBP/USD rompió el nivel de soporte de 1,40 y está dispuesto a seguir bajando. Sólo estadística económica sólida puede hacer crecer la libra. El objetivo inmediato en el camino alcista es la marca de 1,4070.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## nestortrader19 (7 Feb 2018)

Para traders profesionales puede quedarse corta. Libertex no ofrece MetaTrader 4 o MetaTrader 5 ni la posibilidad de utilizar EAs (sistemas de trading automático)


----------



## Libertex (8 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Yen gana a la hora de tormenta*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY marca las pautas del desarrollo de la situación y explica mucho en el mercado. Por ahora están creciendo sólo los activos refugios. Es una señal de que el mercado se ve preocupado por las oscilaciones drásticas de criptodivisas y de instrumentos bursátiles clásicos.

Teniendo en cuenta que los índices y las acciones son activos de alto riesgo, el capital busca refugios en los periodos de poca estabilidad en el mercado. Entre los refugios más populares cabe destacar el dólar estadounidense, el yen japonés y el franco suizo.

En estas condiciones (especialmente si hay una nueva oleada de liquidaciones) el yen tiene todos los chances de seguir creciendo frente a sus rivales. La consolidación más considerable del yen tendrá lugar en los pares de divisas.

El par USD/JPY en esta situación puede llegar hasta 108,60.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Brent está alejándose del mínimo local. Según Libertex, ayer las cotizaciones regresaron a nivel de 67,50 dólares por el barril. Los datos del Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés) respaldaron el oro negro. El volumen de reservas se redujo a pesar de que las proyecciones habían sido contrarias. Parece que el informe del Departamento de Energía siga el rastro del API. No obstante, las preocupaciones por el aumento de la oferta en EE.UU. que puede contrarrestar los esfuerzos de la OPEP+. El nivel de soporte técnico ahora está situado en 66,70. Si el informe del Departamento de Energía es negativo para Brent, el activo puede romper la marca indicada y retroceder hasta 65,00 dólares por el barril. En caso contrario, Brent seguirá creciendo.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (9 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Euro sólo se corrigió después del crecimiento duradero*



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par EUR/USD bajó 300 puntos básicos después de alcanzar los máximos recientes. Ante el crecimiento que observamos desde el noviembre del año pasado, la corrección es natural, especialmente durante la demanda alta del dólar estadounidense a la hora de la caída del mercado de valores.

Al mismo tiempo cabe destacar que la situación económica en Europa es relativamente estable. El ritmo de crecimiento de la economía alemana es positivo. El conflicto político está a punto de ser resuelto. La canciller Merkel logró formar coalición con socialdemócratas. Ahora sólo falta esperar el voto de 460 mil miembros del Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania (SPD) a favor de la coalición.

Después de ser confirmada la coalición por los votantes, el euro no tendrá barreras (si la situación en los mercados de valores está tranquila). El par EUR/USD puede volver a crecer y tener como objetivo la marca de 1,24.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Bitcoin no ha dejado de caer*
Mercado de criptodivisas
Criptodivisas tratan de recuperar sus posiciones después de alcanzar los mínimos recientes. El movimiento actual parece corrección a corto plazo en el marco de la tendencia bajista del último mes.
Bitcoin volverá a bajar muy pronto. El gobierno de China sigue tomando medidas duras – ahora existen planes de poner todo el comercio de criptodivisas bajo el control estatal, bloqueando al mismo tiempo todas las plataformas extranjeras que ofrecen servicios en el ámbito de compraventa de criptodivisas. Además, el gobierno planea prohibir la participación en ICO.
El regulador japonés está endureciendo el control de bolsas de criptodivisas, a pesar de que Bitcoin es reconocido como un medio de pago oficial en el país. Es posible que la parte de criptobolsas suspenderá su trabajo, presionando criptodivisas.
El primer ministro de Corea del Sur comentó que el cierre de criptobolsas en el país no estaba en la agenda, pero añadió que esta medida podría ser tomada en el marco del trabajo regulatorio.
Según Libertex, Bitcoin perdió 60% de su valor hasta el momento. Antes Bitcoin bajaba 85-94%, por lo tanto, todavía se preserva el potencial bajista.
Por consiguiente, es lógico considerar las ventas del Bitcoin con el objetivo en 5150,00 después de las correcciones alcistas.
Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Libra parece atractiva*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD bajó significativamente esta semana, y no es muy mal, porque nos abre una oportunidad de ganar. ¿Qué presionó la libra? Tres factores fueron responsables: la caída en el mercado de valores, las negociaciones de Brexit y las preocupaciones por la economía del Reino Unido.

La situación actual es más prometedora. La situación en el mercado global de valores se ha estabilizado. La demanda del dólar se ha reducido. El Banco de Inglaterra sigue con la actitud agresiva, que fue confirmada la semana pasada. Las proyecciones del acrecimiento del PIB para 2018 y 2019 habían sido reconsideradas, y el regulador comentó que era probable que tendría que aumentar las tasas de interés más rápido de lo que había sido indicado en noviembre del año pasado.

Es una señal clara y una condición necesaria para la apreciación de la libra. Falta eliminar los miedos de Brexit. El miembro del partido conservador David Davis la acusó a la UE de tener mala fe. La UE respondió con las palabras “el periodo transitorio no es dado por garantizado”. Sin embargo, todos los miedos ante Brexit ya están incluidos en el precio, por eso cada noticia optimista puede hacer volver la libra a los máximos e, incluso, sobrepasarlos.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el objetivo inmediato para el par GBP/USD es la marca de 1,3940.

Mercado de criptodivisas

Según Librtex, Bitcoin va creciendo durante siete días consecutivos, y por ahora ha recuperado 50% de su valor después de tocar fondo. Ahora el tipo de cambio de Bitcoin está situado a nivel del fin de 2017, y su capitalización alcanza 148,5 mil millones de dólares.

El principal impulso para el crecimiento de la criptodivisa es la vuelta del interés al riesgo en las bolsas principales. Los índices bursátiles europeos crecieron 1,2-1,5 en el comienzo de esta semana, el precio del oro negro también está subiendo y el euro está consolidándose tras alcanzar el mínimo de 1,22 y pronto volverá a crecer.

En el contexto actual, en los gráficos horarios de Bitcoin se ve el objetivo de 10 mil dólares por cada moneda.

Preparado por Alonda Alvarez, experta analítica de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Yen fuerte no es beneficioso para nadie*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY retrocedió hasta 107,40, el mínimo de 6 meses sin razón aparente. Lo más probable es que esta dinámica es el resultado de múltiples factores, la fuga del riesgo, la operación de los stop-loss y la incertidumbre en el mercado provocada por la renovación del nombramiento de Kuroda.

Antes el primer ministro Abe comentó que la renovación del nombramiento de Sr. Kuroda no se daba por garantizada. Kuroda es el diseñador principal de la política de “reflación”, y el mercado tomó su nombramiento de la manera positiva. Cuando se confirme que el jefe del banco central queda en su posición, aparecerá la demanda adicional del par.

Nadie necesita el yen fuerte, porque la moneda nacional cara presiona a los exportadores nacionales. No hay que descartar que la apreciación continua de la moneda nacional puede provocar la intervención del banco de Japón. El par USD/JPY tendrá como el objetivo inmediato en este caso la marca de 108,20.

Mercado de criptodivisas

Las principales criptodivisas están bajando ahora, porque los inversores ahora están esperando el momento más oportuno. Según Libertex, Ripple ayer perdió 1,6% y se cotizaba 0,99 dólares por una moneda. La dinámica parecida mostraron Litecoin (bajó 1,3% hasta 155,9) y Ethereum (perdió 1,4% y se cotiza 835,3 dólares por la moneda). Las preocupaciones de los inversores se deben a la actividad regulatoria a nivel nacional. Tailandia prohibió todas las operaciones con criptomonedas. Tres reguladores europeos comentaron que las criptodivisas son excesivamente volátiles. Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos planean crear el marco legal para el mercado. Por lo tanto, el cambio de la tendencia bajista es poco probable en este momento.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Litecoin puede dar el salto*

Mercado de criptodivisas

Litecoin ha crecido de forma notable. Según Libertex, ayer las cotizaciones regresaron por encima de 200,00. Es bien probable que haya movimiento al alza en el futuro.

Se transcendieron las noticias de que la compañía Microsoft estaba considerando la incorporación de los identificadores descentralizados y de blockchain. Litecoin se encuentra entre las plataformas candidatas

Además, el 19 de febrero se espera el hardfork de Litecoin, que creará Litecoin Cash. Sin embargo, este paso es poco comprensible, porque Litecoin no tiene los problemas que tenía Bitcoin. Las comisiones son bajas, las transacciones son rápidas, esta criptomoneda se hace popular y puede ser una de los principales medios de pago nuevos por bienes y servicios.

Después de hardfork programado, todos los dueños de Bitcoin obtendrán nuevas monedas en proporción 1:10. Haciendo paralelismos con hardfork de Bitcoin, que estaba creciendo durante dos semanas previas al acontecimiento, se puede constar que Litecoin también crecerá. Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato de Litecoin es la marca de 269,50.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Libra está dispuesta a seguir creciendo*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD va creciendo durante cuatro días consecutivos debido más a la debilidad del dólar que a la fuerza de la libra. Se está recuperando la demanda de los activos de riesgo, los índices bursátiles se están corrigiendo, por eso los inversores se atrevieron a abandonar el refugio del dólar.

Al mismo tiempo cabe mencionar que la libra tiene sus propias causas para crecer, que llevaron a que el GBP/USD se había consolidado más que otros pares con dólar estadounidense. Primero, el Banco de Inglaterra fue más agresivo la semana pasado e insinuó que pronto se aumentaría la tasa de interés, lo que sigue estimulando la libra.

Además, la estadística publicada esta semana reveló que la inflación había superado las expectativas de analistas. Si las ventas al por menor también superan las proyecciones, la libra seguirá creciendo. El aumento por encima de 0,6% mensual causará una nueva oleada de la demanda de GBP.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el objetivo inmediato del GBP/USD es la marca de 1,4160.

Mercado de criptodivisas

Ayer Bitcoin creció 7,7% hasta 9856 dólares por cada moneda. Anteayer la moneda costaba 9150 dólares. Durante el día la criptomoneda más famosa se mantenía por debajo de la marca psicológica de 10000 dólares. La capitalización del mercado alcanzó 166,8 mil millones de dólares frente a 155,8 mil millones de dólares de anteayer.

La dinámica de Bitcoin corresponde a la actitud general positiva en los mercados de capitales de riesgo, provocado, por extraño que parezca, por la aceleración de la inflación en EE.UU. en enero del año en curso. Los inversores volvieron a creer en los índices bursátiles y otros activos de riesgo, porque esperan el crecimiento económico.

En el contexto actual Bitcoin probará la marca de 10000 dólares en un futuro cercano. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que en cualquier momento pueden aparecer restricciones adicionales de su circulación que presionarán el precio de este activo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Ripple es interesante para comprar*

Mercado de divisas

Criptodivisas tratan recuperar las posiciones perdidas, avanzando lentamente, pero de manera sustentable. En los gráficos de Libertex se puede observar que para algunos instrumentos el crecimiento actual es sólo la corrección técnica. Al mismo tiempo Ripple tiene motivos fundamentales y técnicos a la vez.

Ripple vuelve a las posiciones de líder, intentando incorporar sus capacidades en los sistemas de pagos. El interés hacia esta plataforma se debe a la rapidez y al bajo coste de transacciones.

Un sistema de pagos internacionales más, la empresa muy grande y conocida Western Union, siguiendo el ejemplo de Money Gram, anunció que entraría en el proyecto Ripple Labs. Hay rumores de que la empresa ya está probando los tokens de XRP.

Además, el operador más grande de pagos internacionales en el Medio Oriente, la empresa UAE Exchange, usará el sistema de Ripple para realizar transacciones en todo el mundo en tiempo real.

Asimismo, la tecnología está penetrando en China. Para procesar los pagos internacionales el sistema de pagos de China LianLian Internation establece una asociación con Ripple.

Por lo tanto, el par XRP/USD es interesante para abrir las posiciones largas cuando el par baje hasta 0,9000 con el objetivo en 1,3500.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Feb 2018)

*Libertex es reconocido como la mejor aplicación comercial y el mejor bróker de criptodivisas*

Estamos alegres de comunicarles que la plataforma comercial Libertex fue reconocida como la mejor aplicación comercial de 2017 y como el mejor bróker de criptodivisas, según la versión de Forex Awards.

“El reconocimiento de Libertex como la mejor aplicación comercial y el mejor bróker de criptodivisas confirma que 2,2 millones de comerciantes han tomado la decisión correcta de operar con activos financieros tradicionales y criptodivisas en Libertex”, – comentó el Jefe de Departamento de ventas del Grupo de Empresas Forex Club Igor Galkin.

Libertex es la plataforma comercial que está en la vanguardia de tecnologías financieras modernas. Permite realizar transacciones con más de 180 instrumentos financieros. Libertex otorga acceso tanto a los instrumentos financieros tradicionales – contratos de valores, índices, productos energéticos, etc. – como a los instrumentos innovadores – criptodivisas y pares compuestos de criptodivisas. Profesionales de todo el mundo reconocen que Libertex está en las posiciones de líder en el comercio tradicional en mercados financieros, así como en el ámbito de comercio de instrumentos financieros innovadores.

En 2016 una de las principales revistas financieras, Global Banking and Finance Review, le otorgó a Libertex el estatus de la mejor aplicación comercial de 2016 en la Unión Económica Euroasiática.

Forex Awards es la organización internacional que desde 2010 evalúa empresas financieras, plataformas y aplicaciones comerciales.


----------



## Libertex (20 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Hay una oportunidad para comprar euro*

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/USD mostrará la dinámica interesante muy pronto. Según Libertex, el par tropezó con la resistencia fuerte a nivel de 1,2550 y no pudo romperla.

El dólar está dispuesto a recuperar sus posiciones después de las liquidaciones duraderas, pero la demanda de la moneda estadounidense no es estable todavía. La estadística económica de EE.UU. no es optimista, mientras los indicadores de la zona de euro son positivos.

Hay rumores de que en las próximas reuniones del BCE predomine la actitud agresiva debido al aumento de la actividad comercial, al ritmo de crecimiento más alto de Alemania y a la aceleración de inflación en la zona de euro.

Todo lo mencionado indica que el momento actual es una buena oportunidad para comprar el par a niveles atractivos. El objetivo inmediato en el camino alcista es la marca de 1,2460.

Mercado de criptodivisas

Según Libertex, el tipo de cambio de Bitcoin se está acercando a 11 mil dólares por la moneda. La capitalización del mercado de Bitcoin ya alcanzó 186,1 mil millones de dólares. Parece que esta dinámica se mantendrá, porque las noticias son favorables. Telegram logró atraer 850 millones de dólares durante ICO. 81 inversores invirtieron sus capitales en el ICO de Telegram. El hecho de que un jugador tan importante entra en el criptomundo facilita la apreciación de las principales monedas.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Libra crecerá*

Mercado de divisas

Se observaban las liquidaciones activas del GBP/USD el tercer día consecutivo, pero ayer todo cambió debido a Brexit.

Aparecieron rumores de que el Reino Unido tendría acceso privilegiado al mercado comunitario. Esta información puede dar un empujón necesario para la apreciación del par. Además, vale la pena prestar atención a la estadística laboral de esta semana. La demanda de la libra puede ser estimulada por los datos que corresponden o superan las proyecciones de analistas. Para creer en el aumento de las tasad de Banco de Inglaterra al mercado le hace falta la sólida inflación salarial.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el objetivo del par GBP/USD es la marca de 1,4160.

Mercado de criptodivisas

Ayer Bitcoin sobrepasó la marca de 11000 dólares y alcanzó el nivel de 11480 dólares por la moneda. El hecho de que Bitcoin se cotizaba por encima de 11 mil dólares es durante todo el día es psicológicamente importante. El criptoactivo todavía tiene potencial alcista y se moverá hacia 12 mil dólares. Muchos reguladores mantienen el interés hacia criptotecnologías, a pesar de la presión sobre criptomonedas. Por ejemplo, el banco central de Rusia tiene planes de utilizar las letras de préstamo, garantías y cartas de crédito a base del sistema Masterchain.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: El crecimiento en el mercado de criptodivisas se paró*

La dinámica alcista predomina en el mercado de criptodivisas , pero las señales de desaceleración se manifestaron el martes.

Los líderes de crecimiento son OmiseGO (OMG/USD), Litecoin (LTC/USD), Bitcoin (BTC/USD). Entre los que perdieron más se encientran Zcash/Bitcoin (ZEC/BTC), Bitcoin Cash/Bitcoin (BCH/BTC) y Ethereum/Bitcoin (ETH/BTC).

Bitcoin, después de acelerar y recuperar la mitad de las pérdidas, se desaceleró. Al mismo tiempo todavía se mantiene el interés hacia ICOs (Telegram y Petro), lo que significa que Bitcoin tendrá demanda adicional. Si la moneda retrocede hasta el nivel de soporte técnico de 11 mil dólares y vuelve a crecer, el objetivo en el camino alcista es la marca de 12000 dólares.

Mientras crece Bitcoin, los pares Bitcoin-altocoins pierden su valor. Por ejemplo, según Libertex, el par Ethereum/Bitcoin (ETH/BTC) perdió 6% ayer. Debido a esta tendencia las cotizaciones rompieron la marca de 0,0820 y la caída puede seguir hasta 0,0760. Por lo tanto, es lógico vender después de la corrección.

La criptomoneda IOTA (IOT/USD) está bajo la presión desde el comienzo de la semana. La moneda bajó 7%. Los múltiples intentos de superar la resistencia a nivel de 2,15 dólares por la moneda no fueron exitosos. Más aún, ayer fue rota la tendencia alcista y parece que la caída será más profunda. En este contexto las cotizaciones pueden retroceder hasta 1,64.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Criptodivisas crecen, pero las perspectivas son ambiguas*

Mercado de criptodivisas

El fin de la semana pasada las principales criptodivisas se encontraban en el terreno positivo, recuperando las pérdidas sufridas unos días antes. La capitalización total del mercado ascendió hasta 450,6 mil millones de dólares. Ethereum Classic fue el líder de crecimiento al acumular 12,55%. Según Libertex, entre las monedas que más crecieron la semana pasada están IOTA (IOT/USD) y Ripple (XRP/USD).

A pesar de que Bitcoin (BTC/USD) subió 87% últimamente, desde 6200$ hasta 11700$, sus posiciones técnicas están débiles ahora. El tipo de cambió se ha consolidado por debajo de la media móvil de 200 periodos y parece que Bitcoin se está preparando para probar el nivel de 10600$. Si desde allí empiezan las liquidaciones nuevas, no hay que descartar que BTC retroceda hasta 6200$.

Las posiciones de IOTA (IOT/USD) tampoco son sólidas. Su debilidad es confirmada por el hecho de que el par en algunos momentos perdía 61,8% del valor acumulado durante el crecimiento recuperativo, que comenzó el 5 de febrero. Si se rompre el soporte a nivel de 1,560, la moneda bajará hasta 1,163.

El paisaje técnico de Ripple (XRP/USD) es semejante al de IOTA. Sin embargo, Ripple cayó un poco menos, sólo alrededor de 50%, después del impulso recuperativo que también empezó el 5 de febrero. Cabe señalar que este tipo de cambio siente la resistencia alrededor de la media móvil de 50 periodos, que está situada a nivel de 0,9450. Si se rompe el soporte a nivel de 0,845, la moneda retrocederá hasta 0,697.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## alberto2721 (26 Feb 2018)

El precio del crudo europeo subió por tercera jornada consecutiva impulsado por la caída de 1,6 millones de barriles en las reservas de Estados Unidos la semana pasada.

El barril de petróleo Brent para entrega en abril cerró hoy en el mercado de futuros de Londres en 67,35 dólares, un 1,49% más que al cierre de la sesión anterior.

El crudo del mar del Norte, de referencia en Europa, terminó la jornada en el International Exchange Futures con un incremento de 0,99 dólares respecto a la última negociación, cuando acabó en 66,36 dólares.

El precio del crudo europeo subió por tercera jornada consecutiva impulsado por la caída de 1,6 millones de barriles en las reservas de Estados Unidos la semana pasada.

Apuntaló ese avance la perspectiva de que la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo y Rusia negocien nuevas medidas para controlar los niveles de producción, según los analistas.

Por su parte, el precio del petróleo intermedio de Texas (WTI) ganó un 1,24% y cerró en los 63,55 dólares por barril, la segunda semana seguida que termina con una subida, favorecido por la escasez del "oro negro" en Libia.

Al final de las operaciones a viva voz en la Bolsa Mercantil de Nueva York (Nymex), los contratos futuros del WTI para entrega en abril subieron 78 centavos respecto al cierre anterior.


----------



## Libertex (27 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: Euro subirá por encima de 1,24*

Mercado de divisas

A pesar de la demanda fuerte del dólar estadounidense, la moneda comunitaria no se situó por debajo del soporte fuerte de 1,22. Según Libertex, actualmente el par EUR/USD se cotiza cerca de la marca de 1,23, y parece que el par pronto vuelva a crecer.

La semana pasada el par estaba bajo la presión de dos factores: el crecimiento de la moneda estadounidense y los datos económicos débiles de la zona de euro. Esta semana la situación puede cambiar.

Primero, la actividad comercial en sectores manufacturero y de servicios en la zona de euro bajó, porque el índice ya había alcanzado los máximos locales. No había espacio para crecer.

Segundo, mercado empieza a creer en que el Banco Central Europeo cambiará la política monetaria ya en marzo. Este cambio de rumbo apoyará a euro.

Tercero, Jerom Powell, flamante jefe de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU., puede ser menos agresivo de lo que espera el mercado. Esta actitud puedepresionar al dólar.

Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato en el camino alcista del par EUR/USD es la marca de 1,2460.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Feb 2018)

*Libertex: ¿Adónde irá el yen después de la reunión de la FED?*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el martes el par USD/JPY pudo acercarse al nivel de 107,70 debido a la actitud agresivo del flamante jefe de la Reserva Federal. Cabe señalar que no todos esperaban que él tendría el enfoque tan optimista, por eso la reacción primaria fue tan exagerada.

Jerome Powell hablaba durante 3,5 horas, pero el mercado sólo esperaba la respuesta a la pregunta vital: ¿adónde irán las tasas en un futuro cercano? No dio repuesta directa, pero habló tanto sobre los indicadores optimistas que el mercado interpretó que estaba determinado a endurecer la política monetaria a un ritmo acelerado.

Pues, la actitud de la FED es agresiva, pero ¿puede ésta ayudar al dólar? No se puede darlo por hecho, porque los últimos indicadores económicos causan dudas, y, además, sigue creciendo el déficit comercial y fiscal.

Es decir que el par está a niveles muy atractivos para entrar con ventas con el objetivo inmediato en 106,70. Sin embargo, vale la pena esperar la reacción del mercado asiático antes de vender el par.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2018)

ya no hablamos del petróleo ?...


----------



## Libertex (3 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: La libra quedó sin esperanzas*



Mercado de divisas

Las preocupaciones por el Brexit, así como la fuerza del dólar impactaron el tipo de cambio de GBP/USD. Según Libertex, el par perdió últimamente alrededor de 350 puntos básicos.

De repente las negociaciones con la UE se estancaron, afectando las posiciones de la primera ministra Theresa May. En el proyecto del acuerdo presentado por la Comisión Europea, según uno de los escenarios, Irlanda del Norte debe quedarse en el mismo espacio jurídico con Irlanda, que es miembro de la Unión Europea. Theresa May comentó que “esto amenazaría al mercado interno y a la integridad del Reino Unido”.

La conclusión es única: las esperanzas de que las negociaciones pudieran llevarse a cabo de una manera constructiva se esfumaron. Es obvio que la UE no está dispuesta a conceder. Parece que el proceso demorará bastante y, por supuesto, afectará a los indicadores económicos. El índice de la actividad comercial será primero en reaccionar, acelerando la caída de la libra esterlina.

En estas condiciones hace falta tener cuidado. La situación política es poco predecible, y puede cambiar drásticamente. El par GBP/USD ha de ser vendido después de cada corrección al alza. El objetivo inmediato en el camino bajista es la marca de 1,37.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Bitcoin crece en el contexto positivo, pero hay amenazas*



La situación fundamental en el mercado de criptodivisas es ambigua, por eso la mayoría de las divisas se mueve dentro del intervalo comercial establecido la semana pasada.

Por un lado, China sigue aplicando la política de mano dura hacia criptomundo. En 2017 el gobierno prohibió los ICOs en el país después ordenó el cierre de las criptobolsas en el país. Ahora las autoridades siguen tomando pasos para expulsar criptodivisas de China. Pronto se realizarán las pruebas de los traders que trabajan con las criptobolsas extranjeras. Estas medidas pueden llevar al congelamiento de sus cuentas.

Por otro, las noticias positivas vienen de Alemania. El Ministerio de Finanzas publicó el decreto que legaliza Bitcoin como medio de pago legítimo en el país. Además, en el texto se menciona que las compras realizadas con criptodivisas están exentas de impuestos. Las noticias de este tipo son buenos motivos para que las criptomonedas crezcan.

CFTC, el regulador estadounidense de futuros, permitió a sus empleados operar con las monedas digitales. Sin embargo, está prohibido el uso del apalancamiento y de la información interna. Es decir, todas las operaciones con futuros no están peritidas para los empleados de este organismo.

Ahora es recomendable abrir las posiciones largas de Bitcoin después de que la moneda retroceda hasta 10300 con el objetivo inmediato en 11700. 

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Criptomonedas se consolidan, índices bursátiles reaccionan a los aranceles*



Mercado de valores

Los índices norteamericanos terminaron el día comercial de la manera desordenada. Según Libertex, el índice industrial Dow Jones bajó 0,29% - hasta 24538 puntos, el índice de las empresas de altas tecnologías NASDAQ creció 1,08% hasta 7257,87 puntos, el índice más representativo S&P 500 creció 0,51% hasta 2591,25. Al mismo tiempo los índices europeos perdieron entre 1,35% y 2,27% después de que EE.UU. impuso las barreras arancelarias a las importaciones del acero y aluminio.

Mercado de criptodivisas

El comienzo de la semana es positivo para las criptomonedas. Ripple creció 1,15% hasta 1,04 dólares por la moneda. Litecoin se consolidó de la manera simbólica – aumentó 0,1% y alcanzó 209,67 dólares. Ethereum creció 1% hasta 860,43 dólares.

Los inversores están preocupados por la decisión de los reguladores de EE.UU. de recabar información sobre la estructura de preventas y ventas por medio de ICOs en el país. Las noticias positivas de Alemania, que legalizó la circulación de Bitcoin como medio de pago, alenta a los inversores.

Las criptomonedas, en el contexto actual, han de consolidarse a corto plazo. Ripple puede crecer hasta 1,1 dólares, Litecoin – hasta 210 dólares, Ethereum – hasta 865-870 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Dólar canadiense se ve debilitado*



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/CAD rompió otro nivel de resistencia situado a 1,29 y está dispuesto a seguir adelante. Esta dinámica es provocada por la política, así como por los factores más tradicionales.

El dólar es muy fuerte ahora, los precios de petróleo son bajos (que es negativo para Canadá, el país exportador de petróleo) y ahora el Tratado de Libre Comercio de América del Norte (Canadá, EE.UU., México) está bajo la amenaza.

Trump dijo que nuevos aranceles a acera y aluminio no serán introducidos si las condiciones del TLCAN se actualizaban. Canadá es el principal proveedor de acera y aluminio para EE.UU. Al ser realizadas estas amenazas, la economía canadiense se verá perjudicada. Por eso ahora están bajando los índices de la actividad comercial.

En las condiciones actuales el par USD/CAD puede romper la marca de 1,30 y seguir hasta 1,3120 y después hasta 1,33.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Mar 2018)

*Mercado de criptodivisas. La tendencia a la baja predomina*

La mayoría de criptodivisas va bajando desde la semana pasada. Los que más bajaron son Ethereum Classic (ETC/USD), Monero (MNR/USD), IOTA (IOT/USD) y Bitcoin Gold (BTG/USD).

Según Libertex, el 9 de marzo Bitcoin (BTC/USD) retrocedía hasta 8213,5 dólares en el contexto de la publicación de noticias negativas sobre el mercado de criptodivisas.

Primero, la Comisión estadounidense de Títulos de Valor expresó que las bolsas que venden tokens-acciones tendrían registrarse como las bolsas tradicionales. Segundo, se transcendió que los hackers trataron de entrar en el sistema de la bolsa Binance, que es una de las plataformas principales en esta esfera.

A pesar de que Bitcoin resaltó rápidamente del nivel indicado, si éste se rompe, la moneda puede retroceder hasta 7000 dólares.

Bitcoin Gold (BTG/USD) en algunos momentos retrocedía hasta 77,733 dólares. Es el nivel de soporte fuerte registrado en febrero de 2018, cuando fue alcanzado el mínimo histórico de esta criptodivisa. Además de las noticias negativas que vienen de EE.UU., China echa leña al fuego – los ciudadanos de este país ya no pueden operar en las criptobolsas tan famosas como Binance, BitMEX, Gate.io y Bitfinex.

Es la continuación de la historia sobre la prohibición de las operaciones con criptodivisas en China en setiembre de 2017. Como consecuencia, muchas bolsas cambiaron sus señas. Esta vez se prohíbe el acceso a las bolsas situadas fuera de China.

Si se rompen los niveles de 77,733 y después 70,93 Bitcoin Gold retrocederá hasta los nuevos mínimos históricos.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. La semana empieza en la zona roja*

Las principales criptodivisas bajaron drásticamente la semana pasada. Los líderes de crecimiento recuperativo son IOTA (IOT/USD), Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD) y Dash (DSH/USD). Los que más cayeron son Zcash/Bitcoin (ZEC/BTC), Ethereum/Bitcoin (ETH/BTC) y Litecoin/Bitcoin (LTC/BTC).

Bitcoin (BTC/USD) terminó la semana perdiendo el valor drásticamente. La caída fue provocada por las noticias sobre la interferencia en las bolsas Binance y Coincheck. Además, el Banco Popular de China se negó a reconocer Bitcoin como un medio de pago legítimo. Según Libertex, la semana pasada este activo perdió 15% de su valor, bajando en algunos momentos hasta 8300,00. Sin embargo, el domingo la moneda digital recuperó parcialmente las pérdidas y alcanzó 9500,00. Ahora no se puede descartar las ventas adicionales que tendrán como objetivo la marca de 9100,00.

Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD) también estaba bajando en el contexto del mercado flojo, pero a nivel de soporte técnico situado a 1000,00, este activo empezó a recuperarse más rápido que otras monedas digitales. El comienzo de esta semana Bitcoin Cash creció 9%. Al mismo tiempo la tendencia predominante sigue siendo bajista. A nivel de 1200,00 los vendedores pueden tomar la iniciativa. En este caso hay que considerar las ventas de BCH que pueden llevar al activo hasta los mínimos de marzo.

El par Zcash/Bitcoin está bajo la presión a partir del comienzo de febrero. Según Libertex, en este periodo las cotizaciones bajaron 40%. Ahora Zcash/Bitcoin se está acercando a los mínimos del año pasado. Si el precio del par rompe este nivel y va por debajo de 0,03, se puede esperar la reducción que llevará el par hasta 0,0290.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas.Presión se intensifica*

Los precios de criptomonedas van bajando últimamente, y la presión va aumentándose. El martes crecieron, aunque poco, los siguientes pares: Bitcoin Cash/Bitcoin (BCH/BTC), Bitcoin (BTC/USD) y Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD). Los que más bajaron son Monero (XMR/USD), Litecoin/Bitcoin (LTC/BTC) y Monero/Bitcoin (XMR/BTC).

Ayer Bitcoin trató de compensar por las pérdidas que éste sufrió recientemente. Sin embargo, los factores fundamentales siguen presionando las cotizaciones de la principal criptomoneda. Google anunció que prohibiría la publicidad de criptomonedas e ICOs, y Bitcoin enseguida volvió a depreciarse. Facebook introdujo la prohibición similar en enero, y, por consiguiente, mercado de criptodivisas perdió dos principales plataformas publicitarias. Es decir, el precio de Bitcoin seguirá a la baja con el objetivo en 8200,00.

Repetiendo la dinámica de Bitcoin, Monero empezó a bajar (XMR/USD). Según Libertex, la moneda perdió 3% de su valor desde el comienzo de la sesión comercial de ayer, aunque el comienzo del mes fue positivo para esta moneda. El crecimiento de Monero se estancó debido a las noticias negativas sobre el mercado en general. Además, se transcendió que hardfork de Monero, programado para la fecha 14 de marzo, se aplazaría hasta fin de abril. Debido a esto, los compradores empezaron a mostrar menos interés, y los vendedores tomaron iniciativa. La caída del Monero bien puede seguir hasta los mínimos de febrero, es decir, hasta 210,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Mar 2018)

Libertex: Brent baja. Activos seguros están creciendo



Mercado de bienes y materias primas

La semana pasada el volumen de reservas comerciales de petróleo se disminuyó, pero esto apenas influyó en las cotizaciones de petróleo. El mercado está muy preocupado por el volumen de la producción de oro negro en EE.UU. Actualmente los EE.UU. producen 10,4 millones de barriles cada día. En 2018 esto puede obstaculizar el cumplimiento de planes de la OPEP sobre reducción del volumen de la oferta.

Por consiguiente, la tendencia ahora es negativa. En este caso es lógico vender el Brent cuando alcance el nivel del promedio de 200 periodos. Según Libertex, esta zona ahora se encuentra a nivel de 64,90. El objetivo inmediato es 63,90 dólares por el barril.

Los metales preciosos ahora están en la zona positiva, porque la situación política en el mundo no es estable. En estos periodos de tormenta los inversores entran en los activos seguros, haciéndolos más caros. De hecho, en EE.UU. fueron despedidos 5 altos funcionarios del equipo de Trump. La estadística indica que el aumento de la tasa de la FED puede ser aplazado. Nuevos aranceles estadounidenses pueden desatar la guerra comercial a gran escala. En este contexto la plata se considera un activo muy atractivo. En un futuro muy cercano el XAG/USD puede alcanzar la marca de 16680. En este momento es lógico entrar cuando XAG alcance la marca de 16460, el mínimo local registrado recientemente.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: La situación en el mercado es ambigua*



Mercado de valores

Los índices bursátiles estadounidenses terminaron el día comercial de la manera descoordinada. Según Libertex, el índice industrial Dow Jones creció 0,47% hasta 24876,66 puntos, el índices de las empresas de alta tecnología NASDAQ bajó 0,2% hasta 7481,74 puntos, el índice del mercado amplio S&P 500 bajó 0,08% hasta 2747,33 puntos.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Los inversores siguen analizando los datos sobre la oferta y demanda en el mercado global preparados por la Agencia Internacional de Energía. Los precios se están moviendo de la manera ambigua ahora, oscilando entre 65,1 dólares por el barril.

Mercado de criptodivisas

El tipo de cambio de Bitcoin va bajando, dando los pasos de mil dólares cada vez que se mueve. La criptodivisa más popular incluso empezó a proar el nivel de 8 mil dólares por cada moneda después de la prohibición de la publicidad de ICOs y criptodivisas en Google. La capitalización del mercado llegó hasta 136,9 mil millones de dólares desde 148,9 millones de dólares, registrados hace 24 horas.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía


----------



## Libertex (19 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Bitcoin Cash puede crecer*



Mercado de criptodivisas

Las criptomonedas generalmente estaban en la zona roja la semana pasada. Actualmente el contexto en el mercado de criptodivisas es más bien negativo. El Congreso de EE.UU. no llegó a la opinión de compromiso. Varios congresistas opinan que criptomonedas facilitan la financiación del terrorismo y esquemas negras de fraude.

Las noticias negativas también vienen de Corea del Sur. Se transcendió que la fiscalía examinaría tres bolsas de criptodivisasque eran sospechosas del robo de activos de las cuentas de sus clientes. Estas noticias son aún más impactantes después de que la empresa Google prohibió la publicidad de criptomonedas e ICOs.

Si no hay noticias optimistas, Bitcoin seguirá retrocediendo. Al pasar el soporte a nivel de 7700,00, la moneda bajará hasta el mínimo de febrero (según Libertex, el mínimo es la marca de 5870,00).

Una de las principales criptomonedas, que todavía puede crecer, es Bitcoin Cash. La empresa Microsoft empezó a aceptar BCH en Microsoft Store. Se puede realizar el pago a través de Bitpay.

Por lo tanto, Bitcoin Cash (BCH) es interesante para abrir las posiciones largas a nivel de 907,00 con el objetivo en 1100,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Criptomercado se está recuperando después de la caída*



Mercado de ciptodivisas

Las principales criptodivisas crecen después de la caida causada por los rumores de que Twitter planeaba prohibir la publicidad de criptodivisas, siguiendo el ejemplo de Google y Facebook. Según Libertex, Ripple creció 1,2% y alcanzó 0,66 dólares por la moneda. Litecoin ganó 1,3% y alcanzó 157,96 dólares por cada unidad. Ethereum se consolidó 0,9% y llegó a costar 548,76 dólares. Parece que en un futuro cercano las criptomonedas se consolidarán. Ripple tendrá como objetivo la marca de 0,7, Litecoin – 160, y Ethereum – 550 dólares por cada moneda.

Mercado de divisas

El par AUD/USD está dispuesto a bajar, porque parece que en el acta de reunión del banco central de Australia no haya ningunas alusiones al posible aumento de la tasa de interes. Además, no ha pasado nada positivo en la economía australiana. Por último, la FED estadounidense planea aumentar la tasa en 0,25% el 21 de marzo del año en curso.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el par ahora está por encima del promedio de 50 periodos, es decir, la situación técnica favorece el retroceso.

En este contexto es lógico abrir las posiciones a nivel de 0,7735 con el objetivo en 0,7635.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: El oro negro está creciendo*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Las cotizaciones del Brent crecieron 2% ayer debido al posible conflicto entre Arabia Saudí e Irán, así como a la reducción de la producción venezolana. Además, se transcendió que los países de la OPEP cumplieron el programa de reducción al 138%. El Comité técnico de la OPEP está considerando diferentes variantes del registro ulterior de la producción del oro negro. El posible esquema es registrar el nivel promedio del volumen de reservas comerciales en los países-miembros de la Organización de Cooperación y Desarrollo Económicos (OCDE) de los últimos 7 años (en vez del periodo de 5 años, que se utiliza ahora en los cálculos). Otro escenario consiste en registrar las reservas en todo el mundo, no sólo en los países de la OCDE.

El contexto siguió siendo positivo por la mañana del miércoles. Las cotizaciones de Brent van creciendo debido a la publicación de datos del Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API, según sus siglas en inglés), que reflejan la disminución del volumen de las reservas comerciales. Según Libertex, el oro negro se mantiene por encima de 67,5 dólares por el barril.

Mercado de valores

Los índices americanos crecieron unos puntos después de bajar debido a la filtración de datos de usuarios de Facebook, que perdió 7% de su valor bursátil. Ayer el Dow Jones creció 0,47% - hasta 24727,77 puntos, el índice NASDAQ – 0,27% hasta 7364,30, y el S&P500 – 0,15 hasta 2716,94.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Hay motivos para optimism*

Las criptodivisas tratan de recuperar las posiciones perdidas después de la caída reciente. Los líderes de crecimiento son IOTA (IOT/USD), NEO (NEO/USD) Y QTUM (QTM/USD).

La presión negativa se debilitó, por eso las monedas digitales hicieron una gira y volvieron a crecer. La declaración del Consejo de la Estabilidad Financiera, que se reunió en el marco de la cumbre del Grupo de los Veinte, sobre la ausencia de riesgos a la economía mundial por parte de criptomonedas, favoreció la recuperación. Según Libertex, BTC/USD creció hasta 9000,00 dólares. Más aún, los inversores esperan que China puede moderar su actitud hacia criptodivisas, porque el nuevo jefe del Banco Popular de China antes de asumir el cargo varias veces se pronunciaba de la manera positiva sobre criptoactivos. En este contexto Bitcoin puede seguir encareciéndose hasta 9700,00 dólares si puede consolidarse a los niveles actuales.

QTUM (QTM/USD) siguió al alza de la manera activa, e incluso superó las proyecciones de analistas. En el periodo de la tendencia alcista la moneda creció casi 100%. Ahora QTUM se cotiza por encima de 20,00 dólares, y la capitalización del mercado ya superó 1 mil millones de dólares. Si la dinámica positiva se mantiene, en un futuro cercano QTUM puede acercarse al nivel de resistencia de 25,00 dólares.

Las licitaciones de IOTA (IOT/USD) son menos positivas que las de ayer, pero los compradores lograron probar la marca de 1,3700 dólares. Si las noticias continúan siendo positivas, se puede entrar en el mercado comprando con el objetivo en 1,6000 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: La caída actual de Cardano es una buena oportunidad para entrar comprando*



Mercado de divisas

Los mismos factores siguen presionando el mercado de divisas. La prohibición de la publicidad es el factor más grave. Según Libertex, Cardano fue la moneda que más cayó últimamente, pero este activo tiene muy buen potencial de crecimiento. Por lo tanto, la depreciación actual es la oportunidad para abrir las posiciones largas.

Primero, la actitud positiva del nuevo jefe del Banco Popular de China apoyará el criptomundo. Segundo, Cardano ahora está firmando tratados de asociación con diferentes empresas, incluidas SIRIN Labs y Emurgo. Por lo tanto, Cardano bien puede regresar a nivel de 0,22.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Hay señales positivas para la moneda EOU*

Mercado de cripto-divisas

En este momento casi no hay cripto-divisas que tengas potencial para desarrollar la tendencia alcista. Cada movimiento alcista es considerado como una oportunidad para abrir las posiciones cortas. Sin embargo, tampoco es fácil romper los límites inferiores de los intervalos comerciales establecidos. Por lo tanto, en un futuro cercano las cripto-monedas seguirán consolidándose.

Las noticias negativas vienen de la India. A pesar de que la posición del gobierno sobre cripto-monedas no se ha aclarado todavía, varios bancos ya están presionando a la cripto-industria. En particular, varios bancos dilatan el acceso a las cuentas bancarias utilizadas por las cripto-bolsas. Más aún, se han registrado los casos del bloqueo de las cuentas. Por último, el banco puede cancelar las transacciones relacionadas con el cambio de cripto-divisas. Esobvio que estos pas limitan la actividad comercial.

No obstante, varias cripto-monedas pueden mostrar una dinámica positiva en un futuro cercano. Según el análisis técnico de Libertex, tiene buenas perspectivas la moneda EOS (EOS/USD). No sólo es atractiva desde el punto de vista técnico, sino también desde el fundamental. Aparecieron noticias de que la empresa creó el fondo conjunto con la incubadora alemán, que trabaja en el sector financiero técnico. FinLab AG utilizará el sistema de blockchain EOS para financiar sus proyectos. Además, esta cripto-moneda puede ser añadida muy pronto a la lista de monedas operables en una de las bolsas más grandes de Corea del Sur.

Por lo tanto, EOS (EOS/USD) puede ser interesante para abrir las posiciones largas alrededor de la marca de 5,90 con el objetivo en 7,15.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: La libra siempre cae en este period*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, la libra ya ha perdido cien puntos básicos debido a la causa natural para cada fin de mes – la libra se sustituye por el euro.

El año pasado el par GBP/USD alcanzó sus niveles récords el 29 de marzo, por lo tanto, es bien probable que el retroceda esta semana también. Además, el mercado vuelve a tener interés en dólares estadounidenses. Los comentarios bruscos de Trump y las preocupaciones por la posible guerra comercial con China causaron liquidaciones de la moneda estadounidense. Sin embargo, a partir del comienzo de esta semana no hemos recibido ninguna señala negativo, por eso todavía se puede contar con la resolución menos dramática para la economía mundial.

El objetivo inmediato para el par GBP/USD es la marca de 1,4070.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: El mercado está bajando*

Mercado de valores

Los índices americanos terminaron cayendo la jornada comercial de martes, siguiendo la tendencia de la semana pasada. Seg[un Libertex, el índice industrial Dow Jones bajó 1,43% - hasta 23857 puntos, el índice de las empresas de altas tecnologías NASDAQ perdió 2,93% y llegó hasta 7008,81 puntos, el índice del mercado amplio S&P 500 – retrocedió 1,73% hasta 2612,62. Los índices bajaron debido al escándalo que se desarrolla en torno a la red social Facebook, encabezada por Mark Zuckerberg. El martes se transcendió que el jefe de la red social tomó la decisión de presenciar en las audiencias del Congreso de EE.UU. para aclarar la situación alrededor de la filtración de la información personal de los usuarios. En este contexto las acciones de Facebook bajaron 4,9%. Los mercados asiáticos siguieron el ejemplo de EE.UU. y se depreciaron 0,7-2%.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

El precio del petróleo de la marca Brent está bajando después del crecimiento inesperado. Las reservas comerciales, según API, crecieron en 5,321 millonees de barriles, hasta 430,6 millones en total, lo que contrasta con los datos de la semana pasada – las reservas se redujeron hasta 2,739 millones de barriles.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: Yen está pagando sus deudas*



Mercado de divisas

El movimiento reciente del par USD/JPY no fue causado por la demanda especulativa, sino por los factores fundamentales. El par USD/JPY hizo un salta de 170 puntos.

Este crecimiento es resultado directo del encuentro del líder norcoreano con el jefe del estado chino. Este paso puede ser interpretado como la primera fase de escalación del conflicto, que puede provocar la reducción de demanda de los activos refugios.

Además, cabe añadir que se está acabando el año financiero en Japón, por eso la moneda de este país goza de la demanda adicional, pero al ser hechos los balances, la demanda se reducirá.

Además, el par USD/JPY va cayendo durante 4 meses consecutivos, y ya llegó la hora para la corrección más profunda. Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar con el objetivo en 107,50.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (30 Mar 2018)

*Libertex: CAD seguirá bajando*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/CAD empezó a recuperarse, debido principalmente a la debilidad del dólar canadiense. En el futuro cercano está dinámica predominará, porque la moneda canadiense se ve afectada por la caída de precios de petróleo. Además, el ritmo de crecimiento económico de Canadá en enero resultó ser por debajo de las expectativas, a la vez que el PIB de EE.UU. en primer trimestre fue revisado al alza . Por último, todavía hay controversias acerca de las negociaciones sobre el TLCAN (NAFTA) y los precios se mantienen por debajo de la media móvil de 50 periodos.

En esta situación es lógico comprar a nivel de 1,2950 con el objetivo en 1,30.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (2 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Pesimismo predomina en el mercado de criptodivisas*



Mercado de criptodivisas

La semana pasaada la mayoría de criptodivisas más capitalizadas estaba en la zona roja, debido a las noticias poco positivas para el mercado. Las redes sociales siguieron limitando la publicidad de criptodivisas y de ICOs. Esta semana LinkedIn siguió el ejemplo de Google, Facebook y Twitter, prohibiendo la publicidad de criptoactivos.

Noticias poco positivas también vienen desde Japón, el país que reconoció Bitcoin como un medio de pago oficial. Dos criptobolsas están preparándose para el cierre. Mr. Exchange y Tokyo GateWay retiraron su solicitud de licencia ante la Agencia de servicios financieros.

El banco más grande de Dinamarca publicó un informe en el que criticó las criptodivisas, citando el argumento de riesgos de su uso y la falta de transparencia.

Todas estas noticias impactan negativamente la dinámica de criptodivisas. La capitalización del mercado sigue bajando. También vale la pena tener en cuenta los factores técnicos. Según Libertex, Bitcoin ya rompió el nivel de soporte de 7630. Este nivel respaldaba la moneda durante dos semanas. Ahora está abierto el camino hacia el mínimo de febrero.

Por lo tanto, Bitcoin (BTC/USD) puede ser interesante para abrir las posiciones cortas con el objetivo inmediato en la marca de 5873,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Abr 2018)

*El dólar australiano espera los comentarios del regulador nacional*

Mercado de divisas

La Reunión del Banco de Reservas de Australia sobre la politica monetaria y crediticia influirá mucho en la dinámica del AUD/USD. Nadie espera que se produzcan cambios de la tasa de interés, pero los cambios de actitud sí pueden influir en la dinámica.

Es obvio que se esperan los comentarios positivos por parte del regulador, teniendo en cuenta la estadística positiva de Australia. El sector de consumidor, mercado laboral, inflación, sector inmobiliario y la estadística china crean condiciones para crecimiento.

Cada comentario optimista del Banco de Reservas de Australia puede causar el aumento de la demanda al AUD/USD. Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato del AUD/USD bien puede ser la marca de 0,7720. Los niveles actuales son muy atractivos para comprar.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: CAD tiene la dinámica más interesante*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/CAD está tratando de romper el soporte a nivel de 1,28 debido a la convergencia de factores fundamentales y técnicos. Es decir, todavía hay espacio para la caída.

Esta dinámica fue provocada por los comentarios de Trump que dijo que planeaba finalizar las negociaciones sobre el TLCAN para la semana siguiente. Cabe recordar que este acuerdo es clave para Canadá y las liquidaciones recientes fueron provocadas por las noticias acerca de la dinámica de su renegociación, ya que las condiciones comerciales para Canadá pueden deteriorarse.

Si las palabras de Trump no son sólo palabras, pueden aparecer las condiciones para la caída continua de USD/CAD. Sin embargo, lo sabremos sólo la semana que viene, es decir, el mercado todavía es optimista acerca de las perspectivas del CAD a corto plazo.

Además, la situación técnica es favorable. Si se rompe la marca de 1,28, se abrirá el camino hacia 1,25. El objetivo inmediato será la marca de 1,2740.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Los índices mundiales están en la zona roja*

Mercado de valores

Al mismo tiempo las principales bolsas asiáticas terminaron el día comercial en la zona roja. Los futuros de índices norteamericanos están perdiendo también. Esta dinámica negativa predomina debido a la creciente tensión en las relaciones comerciales entre EE.UU. y China. EE.UU. introdujeron aranceles adicionales a 1300 bienes chinos, mientras China decidió cobrar 25% adicionales al precio de 106 bienes estadounidenses. La misma dinámica tienen los índices europeos, que se ven afectados por la guerra comercial entre China y EE.UU. La Unión Europea se expresó en contra de las medidas que no corresponden a las medidas contrarias al espíritu de la Organización Mundial de Comercio.

Mercado de criptodivisas

El tipo de cambio de Bitcoín, según Libertex, está bajando. La moneda ya rompió el nivel de soporte fuerte situado en 7000 y ahora tiene como objetivo la marca de 6500 dólares por la moneda.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: La libra puede bajar más*

Mercado de divisas

Actualmente se está creciendo la demanda del dólar estadounidense, lo que, junto con la estadística débil de Gran Bretaña, provocó la depreciación de la libra esterlina. Según Libertex, el par GBP/USD perdió el jueves 100 puntos básicos, y el par puede seguir bajando.

En primer término, el índice de la actividad comercial en el Reino Unido bajó más de lo esperado – los analistas esperaban que el índice alcanzara la marca de 54,0, pero el resultado fue 51,7. Está muy cerca al límite de 50, la marca que indica que la economía se está desacelerando. De hecho, estadísticamente esta cifra es la más baja de los que fueron registrados en los últimos 20 meses. Por lo tanto, la libra estará bajo la presión, por lo menos, hasta el comienzo de la próxima semana.

Además, la estadística laboral de EE.UU. puede influir en la dinámica del par. Si los datos sobre la creación de nuevos puestos de empleo y del ritmo de aumento de salarios superan las proyecciones, el dólar estadounidense se consolidará.

Es decir, el par GBP/USD bien puede consolidarse por debajo de 1,40 y tener como objetivo la marca de 1,3930.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (9 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Tron puede recuperar sus posiciones*



La mayoría de criptodivisas terminó la semana pasada en zona roja. El mercado está preocupado por las noticias negativas que pueden afectar al criptomercado.

La India prohibió a las organizaciones que funcionan en las esferas reguladas operar con personas físicas o jurídicas que trabajan con criptoactivos. Es decir, la India está moviéndose hacia el objetivo anunciado por el gobierno hace tiempo. La posición oficial es siguiente – criptoactivos no pueden ser considerados como medio de pago oficial y por eso han de ser tomadas las medidas correspondientes.

En Canadá fue prohibida la posibilidad de comprar criptomonedas con las tarjetas Interac a través del sistema Interac Online Payments. La decisión, según el banco de Monreal, se debe a la volatilidad excesiva de criptomonedas.

Al mismo tiempo algunas monedas están creciendo. Por ejemplo, Tron fue agregado a la lista de la bolsa Bithumb de Corea del Sur, y por consiguiente, volvió a crecer. Según Libertex, las condiciones técnicas también favorecen la apreciación de esta moneda. En este contexto, Tron (TRN/USD) puede seguir al alza con el objetivo en 0,045.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Dólar crecerá frente al yen*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par USD/JPY puede seguir creciendo debido a la moderación de los comentarios de Donald Trump. Parece que pronto se elaborará una lista de propuestas, que después será evaluada y aprobada en colaboración con China. Si las amenazas se transforman en el diálogo, la demanda de la moneda estadounidense crecerá.

Además, a pesar de que la reciente estadística laboral estadounidense no fue tan positiva, los datos de inflación a nivel salarial crean las condiciones para un aumento adicional de la tasa de la FED que se realizará este verano. Si el informe de inflación también indica que los precios han crecido por encima de las expectativas, el encarecimiento del par USD/JPY se acelerará. El objetivo inmediato en este caso será la marca de 108,10.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: La libra esterlina está consolidándose*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD está creciendo durante tres días consecutivos, dando señales muy positivas teniendo en cuenta el índice de actividad comercial en 3 industrias de la economía británica poco prometedor.

El martes apareció un factor adicional que puede apoyar la demanda de la libra esterlina. Se transcendió que el Banco de Inglaterra no se demoraría en normalizar la política monetaria, es decir, la tasa de interés bien puede aumentarse en mayo. Esto bien puede incentivar la apreciación de la libra esterlina.

La estadística comercial y manufacturera que se publicará el miércoles puede acelerar la consolidación de la libra, si los indicadores superan las proyecciones. Es decir, el par GBP/USD puede alcanzar el máximo reciente de 1,4240.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: La ambigüedad en el mercado de criptodivisas*

La divergencia predomina en el mercado digital ahora. Los líderes de crecimiento son EOS (EOS/USD), Cardano (ADA/USD) y Zcash (ZEC/BTC). Los que más ceyeron son NEO (NEO/USD), Qtum (QTM/USD) y Stratis (STRAT/USD).

Bitcoin (BTC/USD) salió del intervalo estrecho y empezó a bajar. Según Libertex, durante la sesión asiática perdió un poco menos de 1%. El soporte a nivel de $7000 resultó ser un obstáculo muy fuerte, pero los vendedores lograron romperla. El objetivo a corto plazo es la marca de $6500. Si se rompe este nivel, la caída puede llevar Bitcoin a $5700.

Durante el periodo de baja volatilidad de Bitcoin, la criptomoneda EOS (EOS/USD) está entre los líderes de crecimiento. Durante las últimas 24 horas la criptomoneda creció más de 28%. Debido a la racha alcista la moneda EOS logró ocupar el quinto lugar en el rating de los activos digitales más grandes, desplazando a Litecoin (LTC/USD). Después de la corrección técnica, el activo puede seguir al alza hasta $9,70.

Qtum (QTM/USD) volvió a bajar después del intento fallido de superar la marca psicológicamente importante de $15,00. Ayer la criptomoneda perdió casi 3%. Si esta dinámica predomina, las cotizaciones de Qtum pueden bajar por debajo de $14,00 y seguir hasta $13,30.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Tendencia alcista*



Según Libertex, las criptomonedas terminaron la semana pasada de la manera positiva, principalmente debido a la corrección técnica. Además, cabe indicar que muchos activos lograron salir de los intervalos estrechos, en los que se mantenían durante dos semanas, y por eso volvieron a crecer rápidamente.

Últimamente no se publicó noticias claramente negativas, lo que también causó optismo en el mercado. Los factores positivos ahora son siguientes: la adopción por la mayoría de criptobolsas de Corea del Sur de nuevas reglas de auto-regulación, la posibilidad de registrar cuenta en la bolsa Bittrex (durante 5 meses la bolsa no registraba a nuevos usuarios) y los nuevos pares que se puede operar en la bolsa OKEx, utilizando el apalancamiento.

Por lo tanto, la mayoría de criptodivisas es interesante para comprar. En particular, Bitcoin tendrá como objetivo inmediato la marca de 8800,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: La libra está lista para superar la barrera*

Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par GBP/USD está creciendo durante 7 días consecutivos y ya se ha acercado a nivel de resistencia fuerte y decisivo. Si el par logra consolidarse por encima de 1,4350, el movimiento al alza se acelerará.

El principal factor es la esperanza del aumento de la tasa de interés del Banco de Inglaterra que debe tener lugar en mayo del año en curso. A pesar de que los últimos informes económicos no son muy optimistas, los comentarios del Comité de política monetaria todavía siguen siendo positivos. Además, su tono revela la disposición de aumentar de la tasa.

Pronto se publicarán los datos del mercado laboral británico, y si el informe confirma el crecimiento de la inflación salarial, se disiparán todas las dudas, y el par romperá la resistencia fuerte.

Al ser rota la marca de 1,4350, el objetivo inmediato será 1,4410.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: El par NZD/USD no bajaba durante 4 meses*



Mercado de divisas

El par NZD/USD se mantiene a niveles bastante altos esta semana. Además, el par, según Libertex, se acercó a los máximos de últimos meses.

Este año el par está en el intervalo ancho de 0,68 – 0,74. Dos meses el par estaba bajando, 3 meses el par va creciendo. Lo principal es que el par no se acercaba al límite inferior durante 4 meses.

En este contexto los precios de productos lácteos se hacen un factor muy importante. Los precios estaban bajando durante 4 semanas, ayer crecieron sólo 2,7%. Si este crecimiento es sólo coyuntural, y los precios vuelven a bajar, el par NZD/USD bajará con el objetivo en 0,7270.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de valores. Índices estadounidenses están en la zona roja*

El 19 de abril la dinámica moderada y negativa predominaba en los mercados mundiales después de la publicación de la estadística corporativa y macroeconómica.

La estadística laboral de EE.UU. fue peor que lo previsto por expertos. El número de solicitudes de prestaciones por desempleo bajó en sólo un mil y llegó hasta 232 mil, aunque los expertos esperaban que este indicador bajaría en 3 mil. Además, las ganancias de la multinacional Procter & Gamble (P&G) en los primeros 9 meses del año financiero 2017-2018 (que terminó el 31 de marzo) se redujo en 40% anual hasta 7,971 mil millones de dólares.

Estos datos provocaron la caída del valor de los índices estadounidenses que, según Libertex, perdieron entre 0,5% y 0,7% durante el día comercial.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas tiene buenas perspectivas*

Según Libertex, la semana pasada la dinámica de criptodivisas era principalmente positiva, y todavía se mantiene el potencial técnico para la apreciación de la mayoría de altcoins.

EL mercado de criptodivisas se ve muy optimista ahora, debido a las noticias favorables tanto para el mercado en general, como para las monedas separadas.

Se transcendió que varias instituciones privadas planeaban entrar en el mercado de criptodivisas. Así, el gigante británico Barclays está considerando la posibilidad de lanzar la plataforma para la compra y venta de criptodivisas. La empresa brasileña de inversiones XP Investimentos planea entrar en este mercado. Hay información sobre el desarrollo de la criptomoneda regional de Crimea que se utilizará para evitar sanciones. Por último, la directora gerente del FMI Christine Lagarde dejó de criticar los criptoactivos, y propuso a los gobiernos crear el marco regulatorio para este mercado lo más rápido posible.

Por consiguiente, la mayoría de criptodivisas es todavía interesante para comprar. En particular, Ripple (XRP/USD) superó la resistencia a nivel de 0,7100 y ahora tiene como objetivo la marca de 1,0000.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Euro no crecerá más*



Mercado de divisas

La situación acerca de la dinámica de euro es muy interesante. Según Libertex, el EUR/USD se acercó al nivel de soporte de 1,2220, por debajo del cual el par mencionado no ha logrado consolidarse a partir del comienzo del año. Ahora varios factores indican que la ruptura sí tendrá lugar.

Primero, el mercado se está preparando para la reunión sobre la política monetaria del Banco Central Europeo – la mayoría de analistas espera que habrá sólo comentarios pesimistas, ya que últimamente los informes económicos de la zona de euro confirman la desaceleración de la actividad comercial ante la inflación moderada que todavía no ha logrado alcanzar los niveles de proyecciones. Todos estos factores presionarán el euro.

Segundo, el dólar estadounidense ha vuelto a ser el centro de atención del mercado, porque los inversores ya han empezado a incluir la suba de la tasa de interés de la FED que puede tener lugar en mayo del año en curso. Esta información respaldará la demanda del dólar, presionando el par EUR/USD.

Al romper el nivel de 1,2220, el par EUR/USD en unas horas llegará hasta la marca de 1,2150.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Euro no crecerá más*



Mercado de criptodivisas. EOS tiene como objetivo nuevos máximos

Los que más crecierno ayer son EOS (EOS/USD), Tron (TRX/USD) y Bitcoin Gold (BTG/USD).

Las palabras del ex alto ejecutivo de JP Morgan Chase sobre la nueva revolución financiero que será causada por nuevos activos digitales respaldaron el crecimiento de criptodivisas. Es decir, los bancos centrales ya no pueden simplemente ignorarlas. Se transcendió que los Emiratos Árabes Unidos crearan su propia criptomoneda nacional.

El liderazgo de EOS ya no sorprende a nadie. EOS ya está preparado para lanzar su propia red para sustituir a la infraestructura de Ethereum el 2 de junio del año en curso. Binance y Bitfinex ya se pronunciaron a favor de esta red. Se aumentará la seguridad, eficiencia y velocidad de la red, bajarán los costos de cada transacción. Esto apoyará a la criptodivisas en un futuro cercano.

Por lo tanto, es interesante abrir las posiciones largas de EOS a nivel de 13,745 con el objetivo en 14,000.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Euro está bajando*

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/USD está bajando, y es bien probable que el par siga bajando, porque casi no hay razones para que el euro se consolide, especialmente antes de la reunión del BCE.

- El índice del clima comercial de Alemania IFO bajó hasta el mínimo de los últimos de 8 años.

- Se registró la caída de la actividad comercial en el sector manufacturero y de servicios de la zona de euro.

- El par se ha consolidado por debajo del promedio de 50 periodos.

En este contexto es lógico vender el par EUR/USD con el objetivo en 1,2010.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de divisas. La libra esterlina va depreciándose*

Según Libertex, el par GBP/USD está bajo la presión, y es bien probable que el par siga cayendo, ya que la estadística británica es poco prometedora.

- El ritmo de crecimiento económico del Reino Unido se ha desacelerado. En el primer trimestre de 2018 el PIB creció sólo 1,2% frente a las expectativas de 1,4%.

- La presión inflacionista se redujo en marzo.

- La estadística débil no permite que el Banco de Inglaterra aumente las tasas de interés en un futuro próximo.

- El par se ha consolidado por debajo del promedio de 50 periodos.

En este contexto es lógico vender el par con el objetivo en 1,3720

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Abr 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. OmiseGO ahora tiene un chance para crecer*

Según Libertex, la mayoría de criptodivisas ya ha tocado fondo y poco a poco está volviendo a crecer. Las correcciones a corto plazo son posibles, pero éstas han de ser consideradas como buenas oportunidades para entrar comprando.

Según los datos publicados, la bolsa CBOE registró el mayor volumen de comercio de futuros de Bitcoin desde la incorporación de este instrumento en diciembre pasado. La actividad elevada también fue registrada en la bolsa CME, que también trabaja con los futuros de Bitcoin. Es una señal de que los inversores institucionales tienen interés en criptodivisas. Por lo tanto, los criptoactivos tienen buenas oportunidades para crecer.

Hay noticias positivas para criptomonedas específicas.

El servicio de recargas de cuentas de celulares anunció que había empezado a aceptar Ethereum. A partir de este momento los usuarios pueden recargar sus cuentas y comprar cupones para videojuegos con ETH.

Una de las bolsas principales Bithumb empezó a operar con los tokens de OmiseGO (OMG). Las noticias de este tipo suelen causar un aumento en el volumen de comercio y llevar a la apreciación de la criptodivisa. Hace dos semanas Cardano creció 60% después de la publicación de las noticias parecidas.

Por lo tanto, OmiseGO (OMG/USD) tendrá como objetivo la marca de 20,330 y es interesante para comprar.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 May 2018)

*Una tormenta en los mercados de América Latina*

Sin duda, la situación en los mercados latinoamericanos de valores y divisas puede ser calificada de desfavorable.

Los mercados de valores mexicanossiguen bajando en la primera semana de mayo. En particular, desde el comienzo del mes S&P/BMV IPC bajó un 2,82% hasta los 46992,17. El aplazamiento hasta junio de la entrada en vigor de las medidas arancelarias estadounidenses sobre el acero y el aluminio no ha podido enderezar el rumbo, ya que las relaciones mexicano-estadounidenses siguen pasando por un mal momento.

Desde mediados del pasado mes el peso mexicano está perdiendo posiciones ante el dólar estadounidense, debido, sobre todo, a la fortaleza de este último. En mayo el peso mexicano perdió un 2,91% y llegó hasta los 19,25 pesos por dólar. A juzgar por la dinámica del tipo de cambio, la moneda mexicana seguirá moviéndose a la baja, aunque no podrá llegar a los mínimos del diciembre pasado. La horquilla de 19,00 – 19,40 parece viable para esta semana y es probable que dichos límites se mantengan en un futuro próximo. Sin embargo, se vislumbran ya medidas correctoras.

En Brasil el mercado de valoresexperimentó, si cabe, una bajada más significativa. En el momento del cierre de la bolsa de São Paulo el índice Bovespa bajó hasta los 83118,03, perdiendo un 3,48% de su valor en comparación con el del 30 de abril. El volumen de la producción industrial fue menor de lo que habían proyectado los analistas, lo que impactó negativamente en los valores y en la actitud de los inversores. Asimismo, se prevé que en el actual escenario el índice siga bajando. El real brasileño se depreció frente al dólar como el peso mexicano, pero en menor medida – cayó nada más que un 0,5% hasta los 3,5282 reales por cada dólar. Esperamos que en un futuro cercano el descenso del real cese, porque todavía no hay motivos fundados para su depreciación.

El mercado de valores argentinose encuentra bajo presión debido al reciente y repentino episodio inflacionario. El índice Merval perdió un 4,84%, llegando hasta los 28553,27.

Cabe señalar que en menos de una semana el Banco Central de Argentina subió la tasa de interés dos veces, tratando de parar la caída del peso argentino. La moneda nacional cayó un 6,1% frente al dólar y parece que el ritmo de depreciación de la moneda no se desacelerará significativamente hasta que el banco de la nación se decida a tomar cartas en el asunto. La depreciación de la moneda argentina tiene lugar debido al déficit presupuestario y a los desequilibrios de sus cuentas externas. La volatilidad del mercado de valores es considerable. Las perspectivas en el mercado de acciones y obligaciones se presentan poco halagüeñas.

Iván Marchena, experto analítico del Grupo de Empresas Forex Club


----------



## Libertex (10 May 2018)

*Mercado de criptodivisas. La depreciación es un motivo para comprar*

A partir del fin de semana los activos digitales van corrigiéndose a la baja. Las 10 principales criptodivisas se encuentran en la zona roja. Las que más bajaron son NEO (NEO/USD), IOTA (IOT/USD), Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD), Nem (XEM/USD) y Ethereum (ETH/USD). Según Libertex, Bitcoin trataba de superar la marca de 10000 U$D durante toda la semana pasada. Esta moneda no pudo romper este nivel psicológicamente importante y, por consiguiente, volvió a bajar. Al mismo tiempo, la estadística del COT indica que la actitud alcista (bullish) está volviendo al mercado. Por lo tanto, la corrección actual es una buena oportunidad para comprar Bitcoin que es relativamente barato. Además, desde el punto de vista técnico, la principal criptodivisa ahora está cerca de la línea alcista. Si se rompe este nivel, es bien probable que Bitcoin supere la marca de 10100 U$D.

Ethereum (ETH/USD) también está desarrollando la tendencia al alza. La semana pasada la moneda se acercó a los máximos de febrero. El primer intento de superarlos fracasó, y durante este fin de semana Bitcoin perdió 15%. Actualmente esta moneda está cerca de la marca de 700 U$D. Por lo tanto, es bien probable que los compradores tomarán iniciativa, llevando Ethereum a 780 U$D.

Monero (XMR/USD) sigue retrocediendo. El activo digital va bajando durante la tercera semana consecutiva. Esta vez el activo se ve presionado por el hardfork MoneroV. Después de obtener nuevas monedas, los inversores tratan de retirar las ganancias. Hoy Monero perdió 4% de su valor, rompiendo los mínimos de la semana pasada. Ahora esta criptodivisa puede retroceder hasta 200,00 U$D.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 May 2018)

*La ofensiva de la libra*

Mercado de divisas

El par GBP/USD inesperadamente volvió a crecer después de una racha bajista que duró 8 días. La principal cuestión ahora es: ¿ya tocó fondo o todavía hay espacio para retroceder? Parece que el par ya alcanzó el punto más bajo y está volviendo a ascender.

Primero, las liquidaciones activas del par se debían a la fuerza del dólar, que se desaceleró después de la publicación del informe laboral más reciente. Segundo, la libra estaba bajando debido a la reconsideración de las expectativas del cambio de la tasa de interés. Durante un tiempo el mercado creía que la tasa sería aumentada en mayo. No obstante, la estadística económica, así como los comentarios de los representantes oficiales del Banco de Inglaterra hicieron a los analistas a cambiar sus proyecciones: ahora sólo 12% de expertos espera que la tasa de interés sea aumentada en mayo. Es decir, los inversores volverán a comprar la libra, preparándose para la próxima reunión, en el momento en el que se anuncie la decisión del regulador. Todo esto tendrá lugar esta semana.

Tercero, desde el punto de vista técnico, según Libertex, el par GBP/USD retrocedió por debajo de la media móvil de 200 periodos, pero no pudo consolidarse a este nivel, lo que también indica que es bien probable el giro con un objetivo inmediato en 1,3680.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 May 2018)

*Libertex: En el mercado de criptodivisas la gente volvió a comprar*

Después de la corrección con la que empezó esta semana, las criptodivisas de nuevo tratan de adquirir valor. Los líderes de crecimiento son EOS (EOS/USD), Ethereum (ETH/USD) y Dash (DSH/USD). Los que más bajaron son Cardano (ADA/USD), Stratis (STRAT/USD) y Bitcoin Gold (BTG/USD).

La dinámica de la principal moneda, Bitcoin (BTC/USD), cambió – antes dominaba la tendencia alcista, ahora el BTC/USD se mueve en un intervalo. El límite inferior es la marca de 9000 U$D, que está bien protegida por los compradores y por eso es muy estable. El límite superior es la marca de 10000 U$D. La estadística comercial indica que Bitcoin ahora se compra bien y puede acercarse al nivel del límite superior.

Dash (DSH/USD) recuperó sus posiciones muy rápidamente. El par enseguida creció 5%. La situación en los gráficos diarios indica que el par tiene buen potencial de crecimiento. El objetivo indemiato es la marca de 500 U$D. A este nivel los compradores empezaran a fijar beneficios

Bitcoin Golg (BTG/USD), al revés, si siente muy flojo ahora. Está bajando durante cinco sesiones comerciales continuas. Según Libertex, en este periodo BTG perdió 15%. Teniendo en cuenta que las cotizaciones se acercaron a 70,00 U$D, el par puede bajar más en caso de la ruptura de esta marca psicológicamente importante. El objetivo es la marca de 61,00 U$D.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 May 2018)

*Libertex: Bitcoin retrocede, pero pronto arrancará*

Bitcoin retrocede, pero pronto arrancará

Mercado de criptodivisas

Las criptomonedas tienen una dinámica bastante negativa, ya que ahora se encuentran bajo la influencia de las noticias negativas. La causa de la caída es el informe de la empresa nVidia, que dio la información parcial sobre sus ganancias del equipo para mining y pronosticó que en el segundo semestre del año en curso los ingresos producidos por las ventas del GPU bajarán 66%.

Sin embargo, la caída actual puede ser una oportunidad atractiva para abrir las posiciones largas ya que también hay motivos para el optimismo.

Se transcendió que la empresa Intercontinental Exchange (ICE) que administra la bolsa de valores de Nueva York estaba desarrollando la plataforma que permitiría a los inversores grandes operar los Bitcoin. El Banco Goldman Sachs anunció sus planes de empezar a trabajar con los futuros de Bitcoin. Todo esto indica que los inversores institucionales están cambiando su actitud hacia criptomercado.

La empresa Galaxy Digital Capital Management LP y Bloomberg lanzaron el índice Bloomberg Galaxy Crypto Index (BGCI). Este índice se compone de 10 criptodivisas más capitalizadas. Es un hito para criptomundo.

El último factor es más bien histórico. Este lunes se celebrará en Nueva York la conferencia Consensus 2018. Los inversores analizarán los últimos logros del criptomundo. Según Libertex, el año pasado el tipo de cambio de Bitcoin creció durante esta conferencia.

Por lo tanto, Bitcoin tiene como objetivo la marca de 9400,00. Es lógico comprarlo a nivel de 8200,00.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 May 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de divisas. AUD/USD: Banco central apoyará el ozzy
*
La moneda australiana ahora está desarrollando una tendencia alcista. El Banco Central de este país prevé que este año tendrá lugar la aceleración del crecimiento económico. Parece que el acta de la reunión de mayo confirmará esta actitud e indicará que no tiene sentido cambiar la tasa de interés. Además, según Libertex, el par se ha consolidado por encima de la media móvil de 50 periodos. Por lo tanto, es lógico abrir las posiciones a nivel de 0,7570 con el objetivo en 0,7640.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 May 2018)

*Libertex: La restricción nueva debilita al mercado*



Las criptomonedas siguen perdiendo sus posiciones. Los top-10 pierden 5-13% del valor. Los líderes de crecimiento son Litecoin/Bitcoin (LTC/BTC), Zcash (ZEC/USD) y Zcash/Bitcoin (ZEC/BTC). Los que más bajaron son Stellar (XLM/USD), Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD) e IOTA/USD (IOT/USD).

Después de que la tendencia alcista de Bitcoin (BTC/USD) se desvaneció, la principal criptodivisa bajó drásticamente. Ahora el mercado es presionado por la noticia de que el buscador Bing de Microsoft también planea prohibir la publicidad de criptodivisas a partir del junio. Antes la prohibición parecida fue introducida por Facebook, Google, LinkedIn y Twitter. En este contexto Bitcoin perdió, según Libertex, casi 7% de su valor en dos días. La criptomoneda ahora está por debajo de los mínimos de la semana pasada, por lo tanto, es posible que la moneda se acerque a la marca de 7800,00 U$D.

Bitcoin Cash (BCH/USD) tiene la dinámica muy parecida. Aunque en abril la criptomoneda logró crecer más que el Bitcoin, ahora la moneda también está perdiendo más que otras criptodivisas. Bitcoin Cash rompió el nivel de soporte situado en 1300 U$D. Es obvio que el objetivo ahora es la marca de 1150 U$D.

L criptomoneda Zcash (ZEC/USD) tiene la dinámica diferente. En los últimos dos días el precio de este activo creció casi 50%, debido a la introducción de esta moneda en la bolsa Gemini. Zcash es la tercera criptomoneda disponible en esta bolsa (también se puede operar con Bitcoin y Ethereum). Zcash superó los máximos de abril y ahora tiene como objetivo la marca de 410 U$D.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 May 2018)

*Libertex: Resumen comercial*



Los índices de EE.UU. bajaron en el contexto de las negociaciones comerciales arduas con China. El viernes Dow Jones se cerró por debajo del nivel de jueves – 24715,09, el índice de empresas tecnológicas NASDAQ bajó 0,38% hasta 7354,4, el S&P 500 – 0,26% hasta 2712, 97, según los datos de Libertex.

Esta mañana los futuros americanos crecen 0,59-0,85%. Dow Jones creció 0,85%. Los mercados asiáticos tienen la dinámica positiva – crecen entre 0,45%-1,3%. Hang Seng Index subió 1,15%, Shaghai Composite – 0m79%, Nikkei 225 (de Japón) – 0,45%, el índice australiana S&P/ASX 200 bajó 0,01%. Las cotizaciones de Brent han crecido 0,74% - hasta 79,09 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 May 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Retrocediendo hasta los mínimos de la semana pasada*

La caída en el mercado de criptodivisas sigue desarrollándose. Hoy los diez activos digitales más capitalizados rompieron los mínimos de la semana pasada. Los líderes de crecimiento son pares con Ethereun – Litecoin/Ethereum (LTC/ETH), Monero/Ethereum (XMR/ETH), Zcash/Ethereum (ZEC/ETH). Los que más bajaron son IOTA (IOT/USD), Cardano (ADA/USD) y EOS (EOS/USD).

Bitcoin (BTC/USD) no pudo mantenerse firme en las posiciones que ganó hace rato. Ayer BTC/USD bajó hasta los mínimos de la semana pasada. Durante la sesión asiática de hoy BTC bajó por encima de la marca psicológicamente importante de 8000 U$D. Los vendedores sacaron provecho de la ausencia de noticias positivas, e hicieron retroceder más de 7% a esta criptomoneda. Si las cotizaciones se consolidan por debajo de 8000 U$D, el objetivo inmediato será 7600 U$D.

Ripple (XRP/USD) está bajando de la manera aún más activa que Bitcoin. En dos días esta moneda perdió 15% de su precio. La tendencia bajista llevó las cotizaciones de Ripple a niveles por debajo del soporte muy importante de abril de 0,62 U$D. Desde el punto de vista técnico la caída continuará. Es decir, el objetivo será la marca de 0,5750 U$D.

Cardano (ADA/USD) es la moneda que cayó más que otros. No solamente bajó hasta los mínimos de la semana pasada, sino retrocedió aún más. Según Libertex, solo hoy ha perdido 10% y ha roto la marca de 0,21 U$D. En el contexto de la caída general en el mercado Cardano puede retroceder hasta 0,19 U$D.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 May 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Tendencia bajista sigue predominando*

Durante 4 días se está registrando la caída en el mercado de criptodivisas. La capitalización del mercado va retrocediendo. Los líderes de crecimiento hoy son Bitcoin Gold/Bitcoin (BTG/BTC), Dash/Bitcoin (DSH/BTC) y Stratis (STRAT/USD). Los que más bajaron son Zcash/Bitcoin (ZEC/BTC), Monero (XMR/USD) y Zcash (ZEC/USD).

Bitcoin ya llegó al objetivo indicado previamente. Esta moneda teminó el día comercial de ayer por debajo de 7600 U$D. Bitcoin no estaba a niveles tan bajos desde el 12 de abril, pero ayer el mínimo de 6 semanas fue roto. Durante la sesión asiática Bitcoin trató de compensar por la parte de pérdidas, pero los vendedores siguieron presionando. La tendencia bajista a medio plazo sigue predominando. Por lo tanto, es probable que la caída siga desarrollándose, llevando el Bitcoin a 7100 U$D.

Los altcoins repiten la dinámica de la principal moneda digital. Litecoin (LTC/USD) perdió mucho ayer. Desde el comienzo de la semana, LTC bajó 20%. Ahora la iniciativa la tienen los vendedores. En este contexto es lógico considerar las ventas de Litecoin con el objetivo en 110 U$D.

La dinámica de Zcash (ZEC/USD) era muy negativa ayer. Según Libertex, esta moneda perdió en un día 7% de su valor. La moneda rompió el soporte situado a nivel de 280 U$D. Si la moneda se considera por debajo de este nivel, el objetivo inmediato para Zcash será la marca de 250 U$D.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 May 2018)

*Libertex: Mercado de criptodivisas. Resumen commercial*



El viernes las principales criptodivisas cambiaron su dinámica y volvieron a moverse de la manera ambigua después de estabilizarse. Sin embargo, la mayoría está retrocediendo.

Según Libertex, Bitcoin perdió 0,9% en 24 horas y llegó hasta 7450 dólares por cada moneda, con la capitalización del mercado en 127,2 mil millones de dólares. Ethreum creció 2,15% hasta 596,3 dólares, con la capitalización de 59,5 mil millones de dólares. Ripple creció 0,61% hasta 0,62, con la capitalización de 24,2 mil millones de dólares. La capitalización total del mercado es 333,4 mil millones de dólares.

Teniendo en cuenta que las noticias ahora son ambiguas, es bien probable que el movimiento bajista siga predominando. Ripple llegará por debajo de 0,6 dólares, Ethereum – por debajo de 590 dólares, Litecoin – por debajo de 115. El objetivo para Bitcoin es 7300 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 May 2018)

*Libertex: XRP tiene buenas perspectivas*



Mercado de criptodivisas

La semana pasada las principales criptodivisas estaban bajando, pero el fin de semana la caída llegó a su fin, según la estadística de Libertex.

Las noticias positivas vienen desde las bolsas mundiales. CME Group anunció el lanzamiento de dos nuevos instrumetos – el tipo de cambio indicativo de Ethereum y el índice ETH/USD. Este paso, de hecho, acerca la bolsa CME al comienzo de operaciones con los futuros de Ethereum, y también abre buenas perspectivas para la apreciación de Ethereum a medio plazo.

En junio de 2018 se estrenará la primera criptobolsa a base de la infraestructura de NASDAQ. Principalmente seis activos serán operables: Bitcoin (BTC), Ethereum (ETH), Litecoin (LTC) y Ripple (XRP).

La bolsa LMAX Exchange Group anunció el comienzo de las operaciones en la primera para Londres plataforma comercial para los inversores institucionales, que empezará su trabajo operando con Bitcoin (BTC), Ethereum (ETH), Bitcoin Cash (BCH), Litecoin (LTC) y Ripple (XRP).

La bolsa de valores de Frankfurt Deutche Boerse está analizando las perspectivas del comercio con criptodivisas.

Actualmente se está consolidando Ripple, que entre otros, será operable en la bolsa de Londres para inversores institucionales. Además, la aplicación de pagos Uphold ya integró XRP. Es decir, los usuarios ya pueden depositar, enviar y retirar fondos en Ripple.

Por lo tanto, XRP/USD es interesante para comprar a nivel de 0,5745 con el objetivo en 0,7100.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Jun 2018)

*¿Liquidaciones de mayo están terminando?*



Mercado de criptodivisas

Las principales criptodivisas siguen con los intentos de recuperar lo perdido en mayo. Según Libertex, los líderes de crecimiento hoy son IOTA/Ethereum (IOT/ETH), Stellar (XLM/USD) e IOTA (IOT/USD). Los que más bajaron son Zcash/Ethereum (ZEC/ETH), Nem (XEM/USD) y Stratis (STRAT/USD).

El mayo no fue el mejor mes para criptodivisas. La capitalización del mercado bajó en 100 mil millones de dólares y ahora está a nivel de 327 mil millones de dólares. Bitcoin (BTC/USD), la principal criptodivisa, en un mes perdió más de 20% de su valor. Al mismo tiempo se está creciendo el interés en criptodivisas de inversores institucionales y bancos centrales. A más largo plazo esto influirá positivamente al mercado en general. Técnicamente, Bitcoin tiene buenas oportunidades de crecimiento después de la depreciación de ayer. Este escenario se confirma por la dinámica positiva de Bitcoin que observamos hoy. La moneda ya ha superado el máximo de ayer. Por lo tanto, el objetivo inmediato es la marca de 7900,00 dólares.

El tipo de cambio de IOTA (IOT/USD) bajó casi dos veces en mayo, de 2,66 U$D a 1,32 U$D. Sin embargo, las cotizaciones encontraron apoyo en los niveles de abril. Desde el comienzo del día comercial IOTA ha crecido 8% y ahora tiene por delante la resistencia a nivel de 1,75 U$D. Si se supera esta barrera, el objetivo será la marca de 1,85 U$D.

Se desaceleró el crecimiento de Ethereum Classic (ETC/USD). Ahora el precio de la moneda se oscila entre 14,50 – 15,50 U$D. En mayo Ethereum Classic perdió 33%, y por eso si se rompe el nivel 14,50 U$D, Ethereum Classic puede retroceder hasta 13,25 U$D, el mínimo de marzo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: La tendencia positiva vuelve al mercado de criptodivisas*



Las criptomonedas empezaron el junio creciendo. Sin embargo, varios activos de top 10 empezaron a mostrar la corrección moderada. Los líderes de crecimiento son IOTA/Litecoin (IOT/LTC), Litecoin/Ethereum (LTC/ETH) y Ripple (XRP/USD). Los que más bajaron son em (XEM/USD), Cardano (ADA/USD) y EOS (EOS/USD).

Según Libertex, Bitcoin va creciendo durante la séptima sesión comercial consecutiva. Es decir, el optimismo empieza a aparecer en el mercado. El motor de crecimiento es la noticia sobre la cancelación de prohibición de ICOs en Corea del Sur. La semana pasada Bitcoin logró superar la línea de la tendencia bajista que comenzó en mayo. Ahora las cotizaciones de Bitcoin están por encima de 7500$ y es bien probable que esta moneda se consolide. El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 8100$.

Ripple (XRP/USD), la tercera moneda más capitalizada, se hizo el líder de crecimiento durante la sesión asiática. El tipo de cambio creció casi 5%, pero perdió lo ganado antes del comienzo de la sesión europea. Al mismo tiempo las cotizaciones de Ripple superaron el objetivo previamente indicado de 0,66$ y bien pueden seguir creciendo. Si los compradores se activan, la moneda seguirá creciendo hasta 0,75$.

La semana comenzó de una manera menos positiva para EOS (EOS/USD), que ha perdido 6% ya, porque se ha tropezado con la resistencia a nivel registrado a mediados de mayo. Según el análisis técnico, EOS se está preparando para la corrección. El objetivo es la marca de 12,80$.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Bitcoin puede llegar por debajo de 7400 debido a las nuevas restricciones*



Mercado de criptodivisas

La mayoría de criptodivisas está bajando debido a la prohibición de la publicidad de Bitcoin en Google. Es de esperar que la tendencia bajista siga desarrollándose y que Bitcoin llegue por debajo de 7400 dólares.

Según Libertex, el tipo de cambio de Bitcoin perdió en 24 horas 0,85% y llegó hasta 7452,8 dólares, la capitalización de 127,3 mil millones de dólares. Litecoin bajó 1,61% hasta 118,6 dólares, la capitalización de 6,9 mil millones de dólares. Ethereum perdió 0,34% y llegó hasta 594,2 dólares, la capitalización de esta moneda está en 59,2 mil millones de dólares. Ripple se consolidó 3,035 y creció hasta 0,66 dólares, la capitalización de 25,9 mil millones. La capitalización del mercado es 335,9 mil millones de dólares.

Al mismo tiempo se transcendió que en Gibraltar empezó a operar la criptobolsa GBX. Esta noticia apoyará al criptomercado en general.

Hoy el mercado seguirá perdiendo el valor de la manera moderada, pero el ritmo de depreciación será más bajo. Litecoin puede bajar hasta 115 dólares, Ethereum estará por debajo de 590 dólares, Ripple se acercará a 0,65 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Jun 2018)

Libertex:La dinámica positiva vuelve al mercado de criptodivisas



Los activos digitales empiezan a consolidar sus posiciones. Las noticias son principalmente neutras y el volumen de comercio es bajo. Los líderes de crecimiento son NEO/Ethereum (NEO/ETH), Ethereum Classic/Ethereum (ETC/ETH) y Litecoin/Ethereum (LTC/ETH). Los que más bajaron son Bitcoin Gold (BTG/USD), IOTA (IOT/USD) y Cardano (ADA/USD).

Bitcoin (BTC/USD) pierde el interés de los usuarios de internet. Según Google Trends, el número de búsquedas de la palabra “Bitcoin” bajó 75% desde el comienzo de 2018. Además, faltan motores para el desarrollo de la tendencia estable. Bitcoin llegó por debajo de 7800$ y ahora el intervalo comercial actual es 7400$-7800$. Sin embargo, los compradores también desean mantener sus posiciones, por eso se creó el soporte fuerte a nivel de 7400$. Por lo tanto, es bien probable que Bitcoin vuelva a tratar de superar el nivel de 7800$, y si logra hacerlo, Bitcoin se acercará a 8100$.

Según Libertex, Ethereum (ETH/USD) trata de romper la resistencia a nivel de 620$. Durante los primeros días de la semana esta moneda no pudo hacerlo, por eso el precio de Ethereum bajaba hasta 570$. Al mismo tiempo ya la mayoría del valor perdido se recuperó y si Ethereum supera la marca de 620$, el objetivo será 650$.

QTUM (QTM/USD) está bajo la presión hoy. Esta criptomoneda perdió 40% en mayo, y la dinámica negativa sigue predominando. El par rompió el nivel de soporte de 14,80$, perdió 2% durante la sesión asiática y es bien probable que retroceda hasta 12,30$.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Tendencias divergentes en el mercado de valores*



Se observan las tendencias diferentes en el mercado. Vienen las noticias positivas de EE.UU. Las noticias positivas macroeconómicas son favorables para el mercado de valores. El déficit de la balanza comercial estadunidense se redujo en 1 mil millones de dólares en abril o en 2% si comparamos con el indicador de marzo – hasta el mínimo de 7 meses, 46,2 mil millones de dólares. Los analistas esperaban que el déficit creciera hasta 50 mil millones de dólares.

Además, se están reduciendo los riesgos de la guerra comercial – China está lista a comprar productos agropecuarios y energéticos en EE.UU. hasta 70 mil millones de dólares, si el gobierno estadounidense cancela la introducción de nuevos aranceles para los productos chinos.

Por lo tanto, los índices estadounidenses crecieron 0,1-0,5%. Según Libertex, los mercados europeos bajaban 0,2-0,6%. La información sobre el acercamiento de la inflación al objetivo del Banco Central Europeo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Brent - esperando la decisión de la OPEP*



Mercado de divisas

La OPEP+ señala que se están examinando las variantes de la salida graduada del acuerdo de cuotas para la producción del petróleo.

Al mismo tiempo va creciendo el número de plataformas de perforación en EE.UU., lo que se toma negativamente por el mercado.

Hay que vender a nivel de resistencia de 78,30, cuando la tendencia se desvia extremadamente del promedio de 50 periodos. El objetivo es 76,40.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (14 Jun 2018)

*Los mercados europeos cayeron en el G7*

La semana anterior marcó tendencias descendentes para los mercados europeos. Prácticamente todos los índices económicos de países europeos cayeron. Así, por ejemplo, el británico FTSE 100 cayó un 0,78 % en una semana y en el extremo de las licitaciones, su precio era de 7681,07. El índice principal de Francia, el CAC40, también perdió un 0,42 % de precio y cerró sus operaciones en la marca de 5450,22.

El DAX alemán bajó en un 0,03 % y la sesión del viernes terminó en el nivel de 12766,55. La dinámica negativa fue provocada por un descenso en los pedidos de los bienes manufacturados. El descenso de los pedidos en Alemania durante abril llevó a la caída de la producción industrial en un 1 % mientras que los expertos esperaban un crecimiento del 0,3 %. Para lo demás, la disminución en la cantidad de pedidos se fija ya en los cuatro meses consecutivos. Y las exportaciones, motor clave de la economía alemana, cayeron en abril un 0,3 %, lo que no es demasiado bueno tampoco.

Las acciones de dos bancos importantes, no solo en Alemania, sino en toda la Unión Europea (Deutsche Bank y Commerzbank) cayeron en un 2,1 % y un 1,8 % respectivamente, según los resultados de la sesión comercial del viernes El descenso del valor de las acciones se debió a la declaración de Paul Achleitner, presidente del Consejo Administrativo del Deutsche Bank sobre la posibilidad de fusionarse con dos bancos de la competencia en el futuro. El banco británico Lloyds sufrió importantes pérdidas en el volumen de capitalización (1,2 %). La reducción se debió a la intención de venta de las acciones de la aseguradora Standard Life, en este caso el coste de los papeles del asegurador también se redujo en un 3,6 %.

Las acciones del importante fabricante europeo de microchips Infineon Technologies AG se encarecieron un 0,9 %. Lo que provocó el aumento de los precios de las acciones fue la declaración sobre el crecimiento de los pronósticos sobre los ingresos recibidos, además de la intención de realizar inversiones significativas en la producción. Además, la dirección de la compañía compartió su pronóstico para el año siguiente, según el cual se planea aumentar el ritmo de crecimiento de los ingresos anuales no en un 8 %, sino en, mínimo, un 10 %.

El precio de la acción del conocido fabricante alemán Siemens AG creció un 0,3 %. En este momento, el consorcio alemán lleva a cabo la transacción de la fusión de los departamentos en el ámbito de la maquinaria ferroviaria con la compañía francesa Alstom SA. No obstante, en la semana pasada se anunció que se prolongaría la transacción 6 meses debido a la tardanza en su supervisión por parte de la Comisión Europea. Por ello, las acciones de la francesa Alstom SA tras el anuncio también subieron en un 0,7 %.

El español IBEX 35 mostró un descenso del 0,04 %, es decir que su valor está en 9746,3. El índice Italiano FTSE MIB tampoco fue una excepción. En una semana perdió un 2,97 % y cerró sus operaciones en 21355,98.

Hay que destacar que la cámara baja del parlamento español realizó una moción de censura contra el primer ministro Mariano Rajoy que fue obligado a presentar su dimisión. La crisis política constituye una amenaza para los negocios y la economía española del IBES 35 que tan rápido creció en los últimos tiempos, en la última semana subió un 1,52 % hasta el punto 9914,40, pero creemos que la política "asfixiará" al índice y esperamos un crecimiento en el horizonte en torno al 1 % o menos para las próximas semanas.

En Italia, la situación en los mercados se encuentra bajo el dominio de la incertidumbre de un plan de gastos fiscales en el país en relación con la reelección del gobierno. La situación presupuestaria e impositiva del país puede empeorar de repente y significativamente. El FTSE MIB subió un 0,35 % hasta el nivel 22 119,76 pero, igual que en España, esperamo que pueda haber un cambio. Actualmente pronosticamos que el índice oscilará en torno a los puntos 22150 y 22090 en las próximas dos semanas.

La principal causa de la negativa dinámica europea en el mercado de valores es el aumento de las tensiones y de las expectativas de los inversores por la próxima cumbre del "Grupo de los Siete" en Canadá. La desestabilización de las relaciones entre los países de la UE y de los EE.UU tuvo un impacto negativo en la coyuntura del mercado europeo. Las repentinas declaraciones y acciones del presidente de EE.UU. Donald Trump agravan significativamente la búsqueda de consenso entre los países de la UE y de norteamérica. Los países miembros de la Unión Europea esperan, por parte del presidente de EE.U., una seria revisión de su posición respecto a las relaciones entre gobiernos y concesiones en materia de economía y comercio. El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, anunció que está preparado a no firmar una declaración conjunta del "G7" si no hay diálogo entre EE.UU. y la UE. A su vez, D. Trump acusó a la Unión Europea y a Canadá de crear obstáculos no monetarios en relación con EE.UU. 

Con esta atmósfera, el euro se abarató respecto al dólar en un 0,7 % hasta llegar a 1,17821 euros por dólar. Creemos que este crecimiento es temporal. Por eso, esperamos que en las próximas dos semanas, el índice alemán se corrija hasta los 12 800 puntos y, el debilitamiento futuro del euro frente a la divisa estadounidense pase de 0,5 % por semana al 1,2 %. Cabe destacar que Donald Trump en su política es sistemático y sigue habiendo un riesgo de desarrollo negativo para el euro. En lo que respecta a los indicadores europeos, hay que mencionar que, a pesar del tono positivo del comunicado final, la ecomonía europea sufre de la política europea que dirige Donald Trump. En relación con esto, no descartamos que sigan bajando los índices en Europa.

Iván Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (14 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: NASDAQ: la depreciación es un motivo para comprar*



Mercado de valores

Según Libertex, los principales índices norteamericanos están bajando. No obstante, las proyecciones para los índices son muy positivas, por eso ahora tenemos muchas oportunidades para comprar barato.

El miércoles, el 13 de junio, jefe de la FED J.Powell no descartó la posibilidad del aumento más acelerado de la tasa básica, pero al mismo tiempo él tomó nota de que la economía estaba creciendo más rápido de lo esperado.

Teniendo en cuenta las proyecciones positivas sobre ganancias corporativas en el tercer trimestre, cada depreciación de los índices es una oportunidad para comprar.

En este contexto se puede comprar NASDAQ-100 por debajo del promedio de 50 periodos. Se recomienda abrir las posiciones a nivel de 7210, teniendo como objetivo la marca de 7280.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Libra y euro serán las monedas que más bajarán*



Mercado de divisas

Como había sido previsto, el Banco Central Europeo anunció que el programa de estimulación económica se cancelaría a finales de 2018. La respuesta del euro fue negativa – según Libertex, la moneda comunitaria perdió 1,9% en un día. Las causas son simples. En primer lugar, esta decisión ya estaba incluida en el precio. En segundo término, el programa se cancelará sólo a finales de 2018, aunque antes se esperaba que el regulador lo haría en septiembre del mismo año. Hasta entonces la estimulación económica seguirá siendo implementada. Tercero, el BCE no tiene planes de aumentar la tasa antes del verano de 2019. Además, las proyecciones del PIB de la zona de euro se disminuyeron. Todo esto impactará el euro, que puede retroceder a corto plazo hasta 1,1500.

En lo que se refiere a la libra esterlina, hay que tener en cuenta que la semana que viene tendrá lugar la reunión del Banco de Inglaterra. En algunos momentos los inversores incluían en el precio el aumento de la tasa básica en agosto, pero es poco probable ahora, ya que el PIB del Reino Unido en primer trimestre del año fue negativo. Por lo tanto, el acta de reunión contendrá la información más válida para el día de hoy. Si el regulador no es suficientemente agresivo, la libra estará bajo la presión adicional, siendo ya afectada por el Brexit.

Por lo tanto, el par GBP/USD puede ser interesante para vender a nivel de 1,3370 con el objetivo en 1,3200.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: Libertex ES

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: En vísperas de la cumbre de la OPEP+ Brent pierde el valor*

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Según Libertex, el petróleo de la marca Brent bajó 3% el viernes pasado, y este lunes el par empezó a probar los mínimos de dos meses. Esta semana tendrá lugar la cumbre de la OPEP+, y la tensión se debe a las expectativas de este evento internacional. Por eso ahora observamos la volatilidad alta de las cotizaciones, así como los esfuerzos de inversores dirigidos a sacar las ganancias.

El fin de semana Irán, Venezuela e Iraq dejaron bien claro que estaban dispuestos a bloquear la propuesta de aumentar la producción, aunque Arabia Saudí y Rusia confirmaron que el crecimiento de la producción era inminente. Las tensiones entre los miembros de la organización señalan que la reunión de exportadores de oro negro no será fácil, y provocan el retiro de ganancias en el mercado.

La situación en las relaciones sino-estadounidenses también influye en la dinámica del petróleo. Respondiendo a la introducción de aranceles a los bienes chinos, Beijing amenazó con gravar las importaciones de petróleo de EE.UU. Además, el número de plataformas de perforación en EE.UU. ascendió hasta el máximo no registrado desde el marzo de 2015.

Por un lado, desde el punto de vista técnico, Brent se acercó a la marca psicológicamente importante de 72, que puede parar la caída, si en un futuro cercano no hay nuevos factores negativos. Por otro lado, si se rompe este nivel de soporte importante, Brent bajará hasta otro nivel de soporte, situado en la marca de 70 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Una semana difícil en los mercados financieros*



Mercado de divisas

La situación en los mercados globales va deteriorándose: la FED acelera el endurecimiento de la política monetaria, el BCE planea hacer lo mismo, se estalló la guerra comercial entre EE.UU. y el G6, Rusia se deshace de la mitad de sus bonos del Tesoro de EE.UU., la OPEP no puede llegar a un compromiso, el ritmo de crecimiento de la economía global va desacelerándose. En esta situación la estabilidad en los mercados financieros puede convertirse en un caos, y no será fácil para los inversores encontrar algún punto para aferrarse y terminar las liquidaciones.

El día clave de esta semana es el jueves. Tendrán lugar las reuniones de dos bancos centrales y también comenzará el encuentro de la OPEP.

El Banco de Inglaterra presentará la configuración reconsiderada de la política monetaria y crediticia, así como las proyecciones económicas. Desde el punto de vista técnico, el escenario básico para la libra esterlina es la reducción hacia 1.3000-1.3100. La única cuestión es ¿cómo llegará la moneda británica a este nivel?

También se celebrará la reunión del Banco Nacional de Suiza. Es obvio que la volatilidad del franco suizo aumentará, pero es difícil predecir si USD/CHF se moverá independientemente del EUR/USD.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Por último, el jueves empezará la reunión de la OPEP. La principal cuestión es la posibilidad del llegar al acuerdo. Es posible que Brent baje en vísperas de la reunión acercándose a la marca psicológicamente importante de 72 dólares por el barril.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: El dólar canadiense es más débil que el estadounidense*



Mercado de divisas

Es dólar estadounidense se siente bastante seguro ahora. En la última reunión la Reserva Federal dejó claro que estaba dispuesta a aumentar la tasa de una manera más agresiva. Es decir, este año pueden tener lugar dos aumentos de la tasa más.

Al mismo tiempo es poco probable que el Banco de Canadá puede mantener su actitud agresiva. La estadística laboral es débil y los precios de productores son bajos, por lo tanto, es de suponer que la política monetaria siga sin cambios. Pronto se publicarán los informes sobre las ventas menoristas y la inflación. Se espera que los datos sean poco prometedores, lo que presionará la moneda canadiense.

La tensión en las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Canadá por la introducción de aranceles al acero y aluminio es negativa para el CAD, así como la dinámica de precios de petróleo. Según Libertex, las cotizaciones de Brent se están retrocediendo de los máximos recientes. La presión adicional es causada por las esperanzas del aumento del límite de producción en 300-600 mil barriles diarios que puede ser aprobado en la reunión de la OPEP+. La extensión de la cuota significará la cancelación gradual del acuerdo.

Por lo tanto, el par CAD/USD puede ser interesante para comprar a nivel de 1,3300 con el objetivo en la marca de 1,3440.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Euro crecerá a corto plazo*



Mercado de divisas

Euro sufrió bastante últimamente. El Jefe del Banco Central Europeo comentó que la tasa básica se aumentaría después de septiembre de 2019, los euroescépticos fueron nombrados a puestos de jefes de comités de finanzas y fiscales del Senado de Italia. Pero euro dejará de bajar, aunque es poco probable que EUR/USD supere la marca de 1,1800.

Próximamente la dinámica del euro será influida por los siguientes factores. Son fuertes los índices de la actividad comercial de Alemania y de la zona de euro. En junio los índices complejos crecieron por encima de las expectativas. Si el índice de la actividad comercial alemana que se publicará hoy es por encima de las expectativas, euro tendrá un factor favorable adicional.

Además, la debilidad temporal del dólar ayudará al euro. El índice de la actividad comercial del Banco de Reservas de Filadelfia bajó hasta 19,9, lo que presionó a la moneda estadounidense. Las guerras comerciales también impactarán negativamente el estado de la economía de EE.UU., así como la decisión de la Corte Suprema que autoriza el cobro del impuesto sobre las ventas online. Los compradores empezarán a comprar menos.

En este contexto, conforme al análisis técnico de Libertex y los factores fundamentales mencionados, el par EUR/USD es interesante para comprar a nivel de 1,1630 – 1,1670 con el objetivo en la marca de 1,1760.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Resumen breve de Brent, oro y GBP*



Mercado de bienes y materias primas

BRENT

La semana pasada se realizó la reunión de la OPEP en la cual se tomó la decisión de aumentar la producción de petróleo en 1 millón de barriles al día. En este contexto, según Libertex, los precios crecieron, porque la mayoría había esperado que la producción aumentara mucho más. Además, el ministro energía de la Arabia Saudí anunció que su país tenía planes de aumentar la producción de petróleo, ya que la demanda en julio, conforme a las estimaciones sauditas, sería más alta.

Actualmente las ventas bajaron, y la mayoría retiró los beneficios, pero es poco probable que los precios renuevan los máximos históricos. El movimiento bajista en las condiciones actuales es más probable. Es recomendable vender a nivel de 77-78 dólares por el barril, porque Brent, si aumenta la producción sin crecimiento corresponiente de la demanda, bien puede llegar a 71 dólares por el barril a largo plazo.

ORO

El principal metal precioso dejó de perder el valor debido a la debilidad del dólar. Al mismo tiempo los inversores, según Libertex, no empezaron a comprar de una manera activa, por lo tanto, no hay motivos para que el oro aumente. En este contexto es lógico apostar por ventas desde 1280 dólares por la onza con el objetivo en 1240.

Mercado de divisas

GBP

Las ventas de la libra esterlina se desaceleraron. GBP trato de subir por encima de 1,33, pero bajó, porque empezaron a intervenir los vendedores. Sin embargo, el volumen de compras era muy alto, por eso no hay que descartar que esta semana GBP/USD trate de probar el nivel de 1,3470 y después vuelva a retroceder.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: Los índices europeos permanecen bajo la presión del conflicto con Trump *

Los mercados de divisas europeos seguramente seguirán bajo la presión durante la semana debido a los desacuerdos comerciales entre EE. UU., China y algunos países de la Unión Europea. Los índices europeos principales pueden perder entre un 1,5 yun 2 % durante la semana. 

Así, el presidente de los EE. UU., Donald Trump, dentro de su guerra comercial con China piensa tomar medidas que prohíban la inversión china en compañías tecnológicas estadounidenses. Además, quiere imponer bloqueos a la exportación de diversas tecnologías estadounidenses en China.

Anteriormente, el presidente de EE. UU. amenazó a China con imponer aranceles a la importación del 25 % en varios productos por volumen de 50 mil millones de dólares. Según los cálculos de los participantes en el mercado, esta limitación puede afectar a uno de cada diez productos importados de China a EE. UU. 

En relación con los productos europeos, Trump amenazó con aranceles del 20 % a las importaciones de automóviles de países de la UE. A su vez, el representante de la Unión Europea anunció que si EE. UU. cumple sus amenazas, Europa deberá tomar medidas como respuesta. 

Con esta situación de incertidumbre económica, podemos esperar que el dólar se fortalezca respecto al euro durante la semana hasta la marca de 1,6 dólares por euro.

En el mercado mundial del crudo, en los últimos días se observa una caída en las cotizaciones tras la decisión de la OPEP de subir la producción de petróleo en un millón de barriles al día a partir de julio. La bajada de los precios del crudo también puede suponer cierta presión en los índices europeos.


----------



## Libertex (28 Jun 2018)

*Libertex: El neozelandés va bajando*



Mercado de divisas

El dólar estadounidense va creciendo de una manera muy activa últimamente, inclusive frente a las monedas que dependen de los recursos naturales que fueron impactados por las guerras comerciales desatadas por Trump. Lo que empezó con China se propagó mucho más.

China es un mercado muy grande para Nueva Zelanda. En particular, este país es el cuarto exportador de los productos lácteos y el tercero – de la carne de oveja. Por eso problemas de China influyen en la economía neozelandesa.

Pronto se celebrará la reunión del banco central de Nueva Zelanda. En el primer trimestre de 2018 el ritmo de crecimiento se desaceleró desde 2,9% (del cuarto trimestre de 2017) hasta 2,7% en términos anuales. El nivel de inflación está por debajo del objetivo de 2%.Por lo tanto, el banco central no tiene pretextos para aumentar la tasa. Es posible que el regulador indica que el endurecimiento de la política monetaria tendrá lugar no antes del cuarto trimestre de 2019, lo que presionará adicionalmente a la moneda nacional.

Por lo tanto, el par NZD/USD puede ser interesante para las ventas por debajo de 0,6825 con el objetivo en 0,6780, seguido por 0,6700.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: El par USD/JPY sube hasta el máximo local*



Mercado de divisas

La diferencia entre las políticas monetarias de reguladores estadounidense y japonés ahora favorece al dólar.

- El representante de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. James Bullard confirmó la determinación del regulador a aumentar las tasas de interés.

- La Casa Blanca anunció que consideraba moderar la posición sobre la restricción de las inversiones de China.

- Al mismo tiempo, la situación económica en EE.UU. es estable.

En este contexto el objetivo para el par USD/JPY es la marca de 110,70. Es lógico entrar en el mercado a nivel de 109,70.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (2 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Libra recuperará sus posiciones
*


Mercado de divisas

La libra bajó hasta el mínimo de 7 meses, pero cobró aliento para volver a recuperarse. A corto plazo la moneda británica tiene buenas perspectivas.

La semana pasada la libra esterlina estaba bajo la presión causada por las preocupaciones por los posibles resultados de Brexit, su impacto económico y la fuerza del dólar. No obstante, a corto plazo GBP puede crecer, porque los inversores tratarán de sacar los beneficios ganados.

Además, los informes económicos publicados hasta el momento no son muy pesimistas. El ritmo de crecimiento económico anual del Reino Unido correspondió a las proyecciones (1,2%), y en comparación con el trimestre pasado el PIB creció más de lo esperado (0,2% frente a 0,1%).

Esta semana se publicará el índice de actividad comercial en los sectores clave de la economía británica. Si las cifras a publicarse son suficientemente optimistas, la libra se acelerará y los mercados se asegurarán en que el Banco de Inglaterra no vaya a aumentar las tasas hasta el final de este año. Cabe recordar que durante la reunión pasada el banco tenía otra actitud y la posibilidad del aumento de la tasa en agosto era de 70%.

Por lo tanto, el par GBP/USD puede ser interesante para las compras a corto plazo a nivel de 1,3100-1,3110 con el objetivo en 1,3270.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: La fiesta nacional de EE.UU. es favorable para el euro*



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, el par euro/dólar va consolidándose en el intervalo de 1,1570 a 1,1705 desde mediados de junio. La liquidez baja, que se debe a los días feriados en EE.UU. puede ayudar a euro a probar el límite superior del intervalo.

Buenas noticias de Alemania favorecen la apreciación del euro. Batalla en el gobierno alemán entre Merkel y el ministro de Interior por la inmigración terminó. Últimamente este tema era muy relevante, ya que podría deshacerse la coalición gobernadora.

Pronto se publicarán los datos sobre los índices de la actividad comercial en el sector industrial y de servicios en la zona de euro. La estadística sólida señalará que la economía se siente bastante bien. Temporalmente esto mitigará efectos causados por las preocupaciones por la guerra comercial entre EE.UU. y la UE.

Por lo tanto, el par EUR/USD es interesante para comprar con el objetivo inmediato en 1,1705. Si supera este nivel, la tendencia llevará el par a 1,1760.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: DAX seguirá bajando*

Mercado de valores

Los índices estadounidenses después de la celebración del Día de Independencia crecieron 0,75-1,12%. La información, que sin embargo después fue desmentida, favoreció el crecimiento del mercado estadounidense. Se suponía que todavía era posible que no habrá aranceles a los automóviles europeos. En este contexto Dow Jones creció 0,75% hasta 24356,74, NASDAQ – 1,12% hasta 7586,43, S&P 500 – 0,86 hasta 2736,61.

Teniendo en cuenta la nueva información, la proyección para el DAX-30 es la siguiente:

EE.UU. introduce nuevos aranceles a las exportaciones de automóviles de la UE.

En 2017 el valor de las exportaciones de la UE a EE.UU. automóviles y bienes de equipamiento era de 294 mil millones de dólares.

En este contexto es lógico vender cuando DAX-30 (FDAX) se acerca a nivel de promedio de 200 periodos. Según Libertex, es el nivel de 12415, el objetivo inmediato es 12240.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (9 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Dólar canadiense se consolida*



Mercado de divisas

Según Libertex, después de alcanzar el máximo anual la semana pasada los últimos 6 días el par USD/CAD está bajando. La semana próxima será muy importante para el dólar canadiense, y es probable que las noticias sean positivas.

Los datos del mercado laboral en EE.UU. resultaron ser muy decepcionantes. No era malo el número de puestos de empleo creados (213 mil en junio), sino era poca promisoria la estadística del salario promedio por hora, que creció por debajo de las expectativas tanto en términos mensuales, como anuales. Puede ser que la FED sea demasiado optimista en lo que se refiere a dos aumentos de la tasa.

El informe laboral canadiense era ambiguo. Por un lado, se aumentaron por encima de las expectativas el número de nuevos puestos de empleo y el índice de la actividad comercial. Por otro, también se elevó el nivel de desempleo. No obstante, en general la economía se siente muy cómoda. En este contexto el aumento de la tasa por el Banco de Canadá es real: el regulador ya se había pronunciado a favor de hacerlo en verano boreal y las tensiones en las relaciones con EE.UU. solo lo estimulan. El banco puede elevar la tasa en 0,25 hasta 1,5%.

Por lo tanto, el par USD/CAD es interesante para vender con el objetivo inmediato en 1,3010.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Oro: ¿es la hora de comprar?
*


Mercado de bienes y materias primas

Últimamente las cotizaciones del oro dan señales de la posible corrección, formando fondo a niveles mínimos de 1238 dólares por onza. Si la presión no se acelera, este metal precioso se corregirá unos puntos después de tres semanas de liquidaciones muy agresivas.

El contexto general para el oro sigue siendo desfavorable. El oro está bajo la presión del dólar creciente, que desarrolla la tendencia alcista desde mediados de abril. Un factor adicional negativo es la falta de compradores del oro como activo seguro durante el periodo de altos riesgos, causados por la guerra comercial sino-estadounidense y por sus posibles efectos sobre la economía global.

No obstante, los indicadores técnicos a corto plazo muestran que la presión se hace menos pronunciada. Desde el miércoles de la semana pasada las cotizaciones están por encima de 1250, siendo esto una victoria para el metal precioso que está cerca de los mínimos de 2018 y todavía es vulnerable. Al mismo tiempo a mediano plazo el oro puede subir, si la tendencia alcista del dólar se extingue.

Según Libertex, el obstáculo principal para los compradores está situado en la zona de 1260, que no puede ser superada desde el fin del mes pasado. Si esta semana el oro encuentra más motivos para probar este nivel, se formará un nivel de soporte bastante fuerte y este activo se hará más atractivo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.

---------- Post added 10-jul-2018 at 17:29 ----------

*Los mercados financieros de América Latina pueden perder hasta el 3 % por la tensión mundial*


Los mercados financieros de América Latina pueden perder hasta el 3 % próximamente en los índices fundamentales debido a la guerra comercial entre los EE. UU., China y otros países, y debido además a la inestabilidad política en la región. No obstante, a pesar de una caída más sustancial, los mercados financieros latinoamericanos mantendrán unos precios bastante elevados para el petróleo.
Así, EE. UU. empezó su guerra comercial en serio, imponiendo tasas del 25 % a los productos importados de China. Los traders esperaban hasta ahora que esto no ocurriera pero la subida de los aranceles ya es vigente. Como respuesta a la acción estadounidense, China también impuso una medida similar en sus aranceles sobre los productos estadounidenses por un volumen de $34 mil millones.
Además, los miembros del Comité sobre Mercados de la Reserva Federal de los EE. UU. expresaron su preocupación por las perspectivas de inflación en el país y los riesgos en el comercio mundial.
Otros riesgos para los mercados financieros de América Latina pueden ser la inestabilidad política de cada uno de los países.
Por ejemplo, podemos recordar que en unos días, el Ministro de trabajo de Brasil, Helton Yomura, dimitió debido a las acusaciones de fraude en el sistema de registro de sindicatos en el país.
En Venezuela, el factor de riesgo fue el anuncio del presidente del país, Nicolás Maduro, a los soldados para que se prepararan para frenar la agresión norteamericana. En el país temen que Estados Unidos pueda realizar una invasión militar a Venezuela y se preparan para ello.
Además, de una caída más sustancial, los mercados financieros latinoamericanos pueden mantener el petróleo relativamente caro. Las cotizaciones mundiales del "oro negro" apoyan las preocupaciones sobre la reducción del suministro de crudo de Irán. Anteriormente, el presidente de Irán también acusó al presidente de los EE. UU., Donald Trump, de subir los precios del crudo. El presidente de Irán también espera que el petróleo se encarezca hasta los 100 dólares por barril próximamente.


----------



## Libertex (11 Jul 2018)

Libertex: XRP/USD – una encrucijada determina el precio



Mercado de divisas

Ripple creció después de que se transcendió la primera criptobolsa regulada de Australia Independent Reserve había anunciado que incluiría esta criptomoneda en su lista. Los inversores particulares e institucionales a partir del 7 de julio pueden operar con Ripple. Además, la disponibilidad de Ripple en esta bolsa es beneficiosa a largo plazo, ya que Independent Reserve indicó que la moneda permanecería entre los instrumentos operados sólo cumpliendo con los requisitos de calidad, estabilidad y volumen de comercio.

No obstante, esta moneda perdió sus posiciones después de que fue presentada otra demanda contra los fundadores de la empresa Ripple Labs. El querellante sostiene que la parte demandada violó las leyes federales y del estado, vendiendo los tokens no registrados de Ripple. El querellante demanda la vuelta de sus inversiones y la compensación por pérdidas, indicando al mismo tiempo que XRP es la parte de la oferta inicial sin límites y tiene también varias características de valores, que obliga a la empresa emisora a presentar información a los inversores, inclusive sobre los posibles riesgos. Además, se señala que la parte demandada utilizaba varios trucos para crear la demanda artificial y aumentar el precio de XRP. La cuestión sobre el reconocimiento de Ripple como título de valor queda pendiente hasta la decisión de la Comisión de Valores y Bolsas.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el precio creció al alcanzar el mínimo del diciembre pasado, pero la tendencia bajista sigue desarrollándose. Según Libertex, la resistencia fuerte más cercana se encuentra en 0,5500. Al ser rota, se abrirá el camino hacia 0,6270. Si se rompe el nivel de soporte de 0,4500 y después 0,4214, XRP puede retroceder hasta 0,3000.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Estadística sólida favorece la apreciación de la libra*



Mercado de divisas

Esta semana dos altos funcionarios del gobierno de Gran Bretaña presentaron su dimisión, David Davis, ministro de Brexit, y Boris Johnson, ministro de relaciones exteriores. Los dos no estaban de acuerdo con un Brexit blando. Por eso cayó la libra. No obstante, fueron designados los nuevos ministros y por un tiempo la política será relegada a un segundo lugar.

Las intervenciones de los representantes del Banco de Inglaterra ahora son de mayor importancia. Antes el jefe del banco central tenía una actitud agresiva sobre la política monetaria. En la última reunión el número de los que estaban a favor del aumento de la tasa creció.

Los últimos datos sobre la actividad comercial en los sectores clavé de la economía británica eran bastante sólidos. El índice compuesto subió hasta el máximo de 8 meses, lo que confirma que la desaceleración económica era temporal. Es decir, ahora es más probable que la tasa se aumente en agosto.

Por lo tanto, el par GBP/USD es interesante para comprar con el objetivo en la marca de 1,3350.

Mercado de bienes y materias primas

EE.UU. y China siguen con la guerra comercial. EE.UU. preparan nuevas restricciones en contra de los bienes chinos. Ahora por 200 mil millones de dólares. Estas tarifas impactarán de una manera negativa a los productores chinos, y, por consiguiente, serán negativas para la demanda de cobre en el país que consume la mayor cantidad de este metal. Además, según Libertex, los precios están por debajo de un promedio de 50 periodos. Por eso, es lógico vender ahora con el objetivo en 2,6950.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Inflación es favorable para la libra esterlina*



Mercado de divisas

Últimamente la libra esterlina estaba bajo la presión debido a la fuerza del dólar, pero esta semana se publicarán dos informes clave que podrían cambiar la situación.

El problema principal de la moneda británica es la ambigüedad política – la semana pasada dimitieron dos ministros del gobernó de la primera ministra Theresa May, citando como las causas su desacuerdo con un Brexit blando, propuesto por la jefa del gobierno británico.

Esta semana el mercado enfocará en dos informes muy importantes de Gran Bretaña – el del mercado laboral que se publicará el martes y el índice de precios al consumo que se dará a conocer el miércoles. Como siempre, la estadística macroeconómica sólida apoyará la moneda nacional del Reino Unido.

La aceleración inflacionista también será un motivo para que surjan esperanzas de un pronto aumento de la tasa de interés por el Banco de Inglaterra y para que el actual jefe de este regulador financiero deje de pronunciarse a favor de la política monetaria sin cambios. Cabe destacar, que durante la última reunión el número de partidarios del aumento de la tasa de referencia creció hasta 3 personas. Actualmente la posibilidad de que la institución financiera tome este paso en agosto es de 80%.

Por lo tanto, el par puede ser interesante para comprar a nivel de 1,3100 (según el análisis técnico de Libertex) con el objetivo en 1,3330.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Un arma nuclear petrolera y otros instrumentos en las manos de Trump*



Solía decirse que los productores estadounidenses de petróleo de esquisto eran el factor determinante en el mercado global. Ya no es así – el determinante es el presidente Trump. 

Los precios de oro negro ahora están en los máximos de tres años y medio, y la situación en el mercado es parcialmente determinada por tres factores introducidos por el actual inquilino de la Casa Blanca, que son, primero, su agenda geopolítica, especialmente en lo que se refiere a Irán, segundo, su política doméstica, dirigida a bajar los precios de gasolina antes de las elecciones parciales, y, tercero, la desatada guerra comercial con China. Además, el presidente tiene acceso al arma nuclear en el ámbito petrolero – la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo de EE.UU. En comparación con Trump la OPEP es el ejemplo brillante de la predecibilidad.

En primer lugar, la geopolítica de Trump favorece el petróleo caro. A pesar de la decisión de la OPEP+ de aumentar la producción, precios de oro negro, según Libertex, superaron 77 dólares por el barril. La causa principal era la reducción del volumen de suministros de Libia y Venezuela, dos países que se encuentran en un estado agónico. Además, Trump echó más leña al fuego. Su administración amenaza con introducir sanciones en contra de todos los aliados de EE.UU. que se atrevan a importar el petróleo iraní después del próximo 4 de noviembre. Si se cortan todas las importaciones, se eliminará alrededor de un millón de barriles diarios del mercado global. Si la Casa Blanca sigue presionando, los aliados europeos de EE.UU. empezarán a cortarlas ya en septiembre próximo (dos meses se necesitan para el suministro después de la compra).

Al mismo tiempo, las medidas contra Irán obstaculizan la política doméstica del presidente estadounidense. Precios altos de petróleo crudo significan precios altos de gasolina en EE.UU., que cuesta ya unos tres dólares por galón. Es muy peligroso políticamente, porque empieza la temporada de vacaciones (y de conducción a largas distancias), y los más afectados serán los chóferes de ingresos bajos que forman parte del posible electorado de los republicanos en las elecciones parciales. A pesar de que varios estados republicanos producen petróleo y se benefician de los precios altos, Donald Trump se ve preocupado – el 1 de julio él ordenó a la OPEP que deje de manipular el mercado, amenazando a varios aliados de EE.UU. con quitar el paraguas militar de EE.UU.

La situación se hace más complicada en vísperas de la guerra comercial sino-estadounidense. China prometió gravar las importaciones petroleras de EE.UU. si la retribución china es retribuida por EE.UU. Además, este país asiático puede comprar petróleo en Irán sin mirar a las sanciones yanquis, lo que sólo hará más tensas las relaciones entre Beijing y Washington.

Estos factores, tanto favorables, como negativos para los precios de oro negro, pueden contrarrestarse. En este caso, la dinámica de petróleo será determinada por las leyes fundamentales de la economía – oferta, demanda, temporada, etc. Sin embargo, Donald Trump puede utilizar su arma nuclear, poniendo hasta 30 millones de barriles, que ahora están en la reserva estratégica, en el mercado. Precios bajarán, pero empezará otra guerra comercial – esta vez con la OPEP y Rusia.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Jul 2018)

*Los índices bursátiles europeos variarán en base a las novedades del Reino Unido, las estadísticas y las noticias corporativas*

Durante la semana, los mercados bursátiles europeos seguirán pendientes de las estadísticas y las noticias de las plataformas de bolsa mundiales, en particular, de los informes de las mayores compañías estadounidenses y europeas.

Las recientes estadísticas sobre la economía de la zona del Euro parecen algo contradictorias. Por ejemplo, los datos sobre el superávit del comercio exterior de la zona euro fueron inesperadamente débiles en mayo. Esta cifra fue de solo 16,5 mil millones de euros, mientras que los expertos esperaban que alcanzara 20,9 mil millones de euros.
Sin embargo, los mercados europeos pueden encontrar apoyo en las noticias corporativas. Anteriormente, el importante banco alemán Deutsche Bank publicó sus resultados preliminares para el segundo trimestre de 2018. El banco espera ganancias netas para el primer semestre de 400 millones de euros, y los ingresos de 6,6 mil millones de euros, lo que es significativamente mejor que las previsiones de los analistas.
Los operadores europeos también están siguiendo de cerca los informes de los bancos estadounidenses más grandes, algunos de los cuales ya han publicado buenos resultados financieros para el primer semestre.
Esta semana prestaremos una especial atención a los resultados de las negociaciones entre el Reino Unido y la UE que comenzaron el lunes. Como está previsto, se discutirán las relaciones entre el Reino Unido y la Unión Europea después del Brexit, que tendrá lugar el 29 de marzo de 2019. En la actualidad, las negociaciones sobre las condiciones para salir son bastante complicadas y todavía quedan muchas cuestiones pendientes para los negocios.
Además, anteriormente Theresa May, primera ministra de Reino Unido se reunió con el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Donald Trump para tratar este mismo tema. Este declaró que May no escuchó sus consejos sobre las negociaciones para salir de la UE. 

Iván Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (18 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: AUD/USD sigue bajando*

Mercado de divisas

Las divisas que dependen del comercio de bienes ahora están bajando debido a las acciones del presidente Trump. Las guerras comerciales que obligan a China a devaluar su moneda nacional también impactan en la economía australiana. Según el acta de la última reunión del Banco de Reservas de Australia, la tasa de interés no será aumentada próximamente. El Banco ahora no ve ningunos motivos para aumentar la tasa básica. Además, desde el punto de vista técnico, los precios ahora están por debajo del promedio de 50 periodos. Por lo tanto, es lógico abrir las posciones cuando el par esté a nivel de 0,7405 con el objetivo en 0,7340.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Acciones de Fond tienen perspectivas muy negativas*



Mercado de valores

La empresa automotriz estadounidense Ford Motor Company, establecida en 1903, es el cuarto productor más grande en la industria (por delante están sólo General Motors, Toyota y Volkswagen.

Ford tiene controla el productor brasileño de todoterrenos Troller, controla 8% de acciones de Aston Martin (Reino Unido) y 49% de Juangling Motors (China). Tambiñen la compañía matriz tiene varias empresas conjuntas – Changan Ford (China), Ford Lio Ho (Taiwán), Ford Otosan (Turquía) y Ford Sollers (Rusia). El de julio del año en curso la empresa reportó que las ventas en el mercado chino cayeron 38% en comparación con el año pasado y llegaron hasta 62057 automóviles. La principal causa es la falta de demanda por clientes chinos que no desean comprar los autos de Ford por considerarlos atrasados. Al mismo tiempo, General Motors Company anunció que las ventas en el mercado chino crecieron 4,4% en el mismo periodo.

Ford trató de modernizar su variedad de automóviles vendidos en China, y tal vez habría logrado volver a vender más, si no hubiera intervenido Donald Trump, que introdujo aranceles a los bienes provenientes de China. Beijín, a su vez, empezó a gravar adicionalmente los automóviles chinos y las máquinas agroindustriales. En esta situación la empresa Ford Changan se hace completamente responsable por promoción de los automóviles de Ford en uno de los mercados más grandes del mundo. Al mismo tiempo, es bien probable que la Unión Europea haga lo mismo que hizo China. En este contexto, la caída de precio de acciones será inevitable.

El análisis técnico de las accione de Ford indica que se desarrolla una tendencia bajista, porque, según Libertex, el precio ahora está por debajo de promedio de 200 periodos. Además, la tendencia alcista, que se desarrollaba desde febrero, fue rota, lo que indica que los precios van a bajar. La resistencia más fuerte ahora está situada a nivel de 11,60.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: USD sigue siendo fuerte*

Mercado de divisas

El par USD/JPY ahora está a nivel máximo de 6 meses. Dólar se siente muy fuerte, y por ahora no hay motivos para que cambie la situación.

Primero, tensiones comerciales entre EE.UU. y China todavía no han impactado negativamente en la economía estadounidense. Además, dólar confirmó una vez más su estatus de la moneda de refugio.

Segundo, en el informe semestral Sr. Powell destacó el mejoramiento de la situación en el mercado laboral, anunciando el cumplimiento del objetivo inflacionista.

Tercero, la estabilidad económica, así como las palabras del jefe de la FED indican que puede haber 2 aumentos de la tasa de interés en lo que va del año.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, los precios se mantienen por encima del promedio de 50 periodos. En este contexto se puede abrir las posiciones a nivel de 112,70 con el objetivo en 113,70.

Mercado de valores

Las empresas estadounidenses están preparándose a recibir los beneficios de la política proteccionista de Donald Trump. Las proyecciones de beneficios corporativos van creciendo. Además, la macro-estadística positiva favorece la apreciación de valores estadounidenses. En este contexto, es recomendable comprar NASDAQ por encima del promedio de 50 periodos (según Libertex, en la zona de 7405) con el objetivo de 7485.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: USD/CAD obtuvo un soporte adicional*

Mercado de divisas



Según Libertex, el par USD/CAD bajó drásticamente debido a la fuerza del dólar canadiense.

· Hace una semana el Banco de Canadá aumentó la tasa de interés.
· La estadística macroeconómica de Canadá indicó que la economía canadiense se encontraba en un buen estado. Las ventas menoristas, así como la inflación crecieron por encima de las proyecciones.
· Es de esperar los datos aún más sólidos, ya que el Banco Central no se parará y seguirá aumentando las tasas.
· Los precios de oro negro está creciendo, lo que apoya la economía canadiense.
En este contexto el par seguirá bajando, es recomendable abrir las posiciones contra el dólar estadounidense a nivel de 1,3160 con el objetivo en 1,3070.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Jul 2018)

*Las acciones de los mercados de América Latina continúan pendientes de los conflictos en los mercados internacionales.*

Durante los próximos días, los mercados financieros de Latinoamérica seguirán pendientes del desarrollo de los conflictos en EE. UU., China, Europa, México y otros países, además de la dinámica de los precios mundiales del petróleo.

Por otro lado, los traders de los mercados latinoamericanos dirigirán su atención a los informes publicados en EE. UU. de las compañías estadounidenses más importantes para este medio año. Así, estos informes que se han publicado son, de momento, bastante positivos. Por ejemplo, el holding estadounidense Alphabet Inc. aumentó sus ganancias netas en casi un 41 %, hasta los 12,6 mil millones de dólares. A lo largo de la semana, los inversores esperan resultados financieros de Boeing, Facebook, Amazon.com y McDonald's.

Los participantes del mercado también siguen con atención los comentarios sobre un posible aumento de las tasas de la Reserva Federal estadounidense. Anteriormente el presidente estadounidense Donald Trump anunció que no le gusta la política de regulación financiera del país sobre la subida de tasas ya que un "dólar fuerte" daña la economía estadounidense.

Los mercados financieros latinoamericanos suelen ser sensibles a cualquier oscilación en los precios mundiales del petróleo. En el mercado del petróleo, en los últimos tiempos se han producido saltos bastante serios en las cotizaciones según fueran las noticias del momento. Por ejemplo, los precios del oro negro aumentaron cuando hubo temores de una posible reducción de los suministros de petróleo del Irán. Sin embargo, los precios empezaron a caer cuando se empezó a hablar sobre la posibilidad de aumentar el suministro de petróleo en Arabia Saudí y Rusia.

Por otro lado, dentro de cada país de la región, la dinámica de los índices financieros se va definiendo y con ella, los acontecimientos que ocurren allí. Así, por ejemplo, una mala noticia para Venezuela fue la declaración del fondo Monetario internacional (FMI)de que considera posible un aumento en la tasa de inflación en el país después de 2018 hasta en 1 millón por ciento. En opinión de los representantes del FMI, la situación económica de Venezuela se parece ahora a la situación económica de Alemania en 1923 o a la de Zimbabue.

Iván Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (30 Jul 2018)

*Libertex: Las bolsas latinoamericanas siguen pendientes de las "guerras de precios" y de las noticias nacionales*

Mercado - Las bolsas latinoamericanas siguen pendientes de las "guerras de precios" y de las noticias nacionales
En los próximos días, las operaciones en las bolsas latinoamericanas seguirán bajo la influencia de las noticias que tengan relación con el conflicto comercial que se desarrolla entre EE. UU., China, México y otros países, además de que dependerán de la oscilación de los precios mundiales del petróleo.
Anteriormente hubo un encuentro entre el presidente de EE. UU. Donald Trump y el presidente de la Comisión Europea Jean Claude Juncker durante el cual las partes llegaron a una serie de acuerdos comerciales. El último consejero del presidente estadounidense en temas de economía declaró que EE. UU. y la UE quieren unirse en la lucha contra China a nivel comercial.

Además, el Fondo Monetario Internacional también criticó a China, alentó al país a proporcionar un tipo flexible de Yuan y advirtió sobre los riesgos de la excesiva política crediticia de la economía del país. 
Los precios mundiales del petróleo cuya oscilación suele mostrar una mayor influencia en los índices latinoamericanos, cambian en los últimos tiempos de forma bastante impredecible según las noticias que aparezcan en los mercados.
Así, la última fluctuación de los precios del "oro negro" estuvo relacionada con la posibilidad de suspender las exportaciones de materias primas de Arabia Saudí a través del estrecho de Bab El-Mandeb en el que fueron atacados varios petroleros.
Aparte, la dinámica de los índices bursátiles de los distintos países de América Latina se determinará también por los acontecimientos que se produzcan en cada país.
Así, por ejemplo, en México se terminó el monopolio de la Bolsa Mexicana de Valores (BMV) que duró más de 40 años. En el país se abrió una nueva central comercial: la Bolsa Institucional de Valores (BIVA).

En Venezuela también sigue adelante la crisis económica, el FMI valoró la inflación a finales de año en un porcentaje de 1 millón. El presidente del país 
Nicolás Maduro anunció la denominación del Bolívar y su vinculación con la criptomoneda a partir del 20 de agosto. Petro.

Iván Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (6 Ago 2018)

*USD/CNY: Efecto contrario de política de Trump*

Mercado de divisas

Donald Trump sinceramente esperaba resolver problemas del comercio exterior de EE.UU. con la introducción de tarifas a las importaciones y la debilitación del dólar. El inquilino de la Casa Blanca tenía el ejemplo de los años 1990-2000 cuando la moneda estadounidense se debilitaba ante la creación de nuevas barreras comerciales y el conflicto económico entre Tokio y Washington. No obstante, la economía no es estática y cambia constantemente, y lo que era actual ayer, hoy no tiene nada que ver con realidad. De hecho, una nueva etapa de la guerra comercial sino-estadounidense causó una oleada de compras del dólar americano.

China no está dispuesto a dejarse llevar por el chantaje. El gigante asiático aconsejó a los EE.UU. que dejara de enfurecerse, porque de este modo la Casa Blanca puede hacerse daño a sí misma. Beijing planea vengarse por las tarifas de 200 mil millones de dólares, que amenazan a su “existencia pacífica”. Para los políticos chinos el método de chantaje (proponer negociaciones, después cancelarlas, acusando a la contraparte de torpedearlas) es inaceptable.

La escalada de las tensiones comerciales causó la apreciación del dólar debido a varias razones. En primer lugar, a juzgar por los índices de gestores de compras, el conflicto desacelera la economía china, provocando la debilitación de las monedas de países emergentes. Además, durante las tormentas se hacen más populares monedas seguras, que es dólar estadounidense. Por último, las pérdidas económicas de China desaceleran el PIB mundial – ya se ha disminuido la actividad comercial global. Al mismo tiempo la economía estadounidense se siente mejor que las de otros países, incentivando el encarecimiento del dólar.

Según Libertex, el USD/CNY ahora se cotiza a nivel de 6,8305. La tendencia alcista bien puede llevar el par a nivel de 6,9000 en un futuro cercano.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Ago 2018)

Mercado estadounidense crece ante la introducción de sanciones

Mercado de valores

El 6 de agosto predominaba la tendencia neutra. Al mismo tiempo la reacción de los inversores estadounidenses a las sanciones contra Irán fue bien positiva.

En este contexto, según Libertex, los índices estadounidenses crecieron 0,6% en un día. Los índices europeos cerraron de una manera ambigua, pero ni subieron, ni bajaron más de 0,15%. Las bolsas regionales estaban bajo la presión de las noticias corporativas negativas. En particular, los ingresos del banco italiano BPM están por debajo de las proyecciones, porque el banco tuvo que hacer más reservas y dar menos créditos.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Ago 2018)

*Mercados de Europa se sienten afectados por la guerra commercial*

Los mercados europeos permanecen bajo la presión del conflicto entre China y EE.UU., así como sigue observando la situación geopolítica, dinámica de precios del petróleo y las noticias corporativas.

A principios de agosto las autoridades de EE.UU. confirmaron sus planes de introducir los aranceles de 25% sobre las importaciones de bienes y servicios china con valor total de 200 mil millones de dólares al año. La parte china anunció que estaba lista de introducir los aranceles adicionales de 25% sobre 5207 artículos estadounidenses con valor total de 60 mil millones de dólares.

Además, EE.UU. renovaron una parte de sanciones en contra de Irán. A su vez, la Unión Europea anunció que iba a bloquear estas sanciones para proteger sus propias compañías.

Asimismo, los inversores europeos siguen los informes financieros corporativos de la región. La estadística publicada recientemente fue ambigua.

La dinámica de precios de petróleo será un punto adicional de referencia. Se transcendió que las reservas estadounidenses de petróleo se redujeron en 6 millones de barriles, aunque se esperaba la reducción de 3,3 millones de barriles. Al mismo tiempo el volumen de reservas de gasolina creció en 3,1 millones de barriles, de destillados – en 1,8 millones.

Las proyecciones de producción de petróleo en EE.UU. también influyen en las cotizaciones de oro negro. La Unidad de Información Energética del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. bajó la proyección de producción de petróleo en 2018 hasta 10,7 millones de barriles. En 2019 producción llegará hasta 11,7 millones de barriles en vez de 11,8 millones.

Además, siguen positivas para el petróleo las sanciones en contra de Irán, porque los inversores esperan la reducción de la demanda y la apreciación de esta materia prima. En este contexto, se harán más caras las acciones de BP y Total.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (9 Ago 2018)

*Los mercados de América Latina se beneficiarán del aumento del petróleo*

Los principales mercados latinoamericanos en el corto plazo pueden Mostrar una dinámica positiva de los principales índices al recibir apoyo de los crecientes precios del petróleo.

Sin embargo, los participantes del mercado seguirán vigilando el desarrollo del conflicto comercial entre Estados Unidos y China. Así, a principios de agosto, Estados Unidos confirmó sus planes para introducir tasas del 25 % sobre las importaciones de bienes y servicios chinos de 200 mil millones de dólares al año. China, en respuesta, anunció que está dispuesta a introducir un aumento de las tasas de importación de hasta el 25 % en más de 5 000 artículos de Estados Unidos cuando el volumen de suministro esté en torno a 60 mil millones de dólares.

A su vez, el futuro gobierno de México tiene la intención de aprovechar el conflicto entre los Estados Unidos y China y reducir el déficit comercial de México con sus socios chinos.

Los crecientes precios del petróleo resultan un apoyo para los índices latinoamericanos que se acercan a máximos locales después de la recuperación del paquete de sanciones de Estados Unidos contra Irán. En este sentido, los participantes del mercado esperan una disminución en el suministro de petróleo del país.

Al mismo tiempo, en América Latina, el número de plataformas de perforación en términos mensuales aumentó en diez unidades, o sea, un 5,6 %, a 190 unidades.

Si hablamos de los países de la región, lo positivo para México fue el hecho de que la Comisión Nacional de Hidrocarburos aprobó el plan de laempresa italiana ENI para el desarrollo de yacimientos de hidrocarburos en el país con una inversión de 7 496 mil millones de dólares para el 2040.

Un caso aparte en la zona es Venezuela, que está experimentando una fuerte crisis económica. Como informó la comisión financiera del país, la tasa de inflación en Venezuela superó en julio el 82 700 % en el cálculo anual. Previamente, el Fondo Monetario internacional (FMI) dijo que consideraba posible que Venezuela alcanzara un nivel de inflación este año de 1 millón de dólares.

Antes, para luchar contra la crisis en el país, se llevó a cabo la liberalización del mercado de divisas, eliminando la responsabilidad de los delitos en el campo de los intercambios. Además, el gobierno venezolano ha abolido el impuesto sobre la renta para su empresa petrolera PDVSA, que padece las sanciones estadounidenses.

Iván Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (10 Ago 2018)

*La caída drástica de precios de petróleo afectará a los índices bursátiles de América Latina*

Según Libertex, los precios de petróleo en un día perdieron más de 3% y llegaron por debajo de 72 dólares por el barril de Brent. Esta dinámica afectará los índices bursátiles de países importadores de petróleo en América Latina.

La escalada del conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU. también añade leña al fuego. A mediano plazo los inversores consideran los riesgos de la renovación de sanciones de EE.UU. contra Irán, el volumen de los cuales llegará hasta 16 mil millones al año. Se gravarán adicionalmente los autos, combustible de aviones, piezas de repuesto, equipamiento médico, diferentes residuos, cobre y gas.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 Ago 2018)

*Mercado de divisas: S&P 500 se prepara para el crecimiento*



Durante dos periodos del año el volumen de comercio en el mercado estadounidense es notablemente bajo. Ocurre en la segunda temporada de agosto y entre la Navidad y el Año Nuevo. En las tres próximas semanas las noticias serán moderadas, siendo de mayor importancia la estadística macroeconómica. Sin embargo, ya se ha presentado la mayoría de informes corporativos y se ha realizado la reunión de la FED. Por lo tanto, el índice S&P 500, que acaba de acercarse a los máximos históricos, puede demorarse en romperlos hasta el septiembre.

Si la pausa se realiza, los que no compraron S&P 500 tendrán la oportunidad de hacerlo – según Libertex, el mercado va creciendo a pesar de la guerra comercial sino-estadounidense. Además, la dinámica positiva en el contexto geopolítico negativo señala que la economía está en buenas condiciones ahora. Parece que los inversores creen en la solución de las controversias comerciales entre Washington y Beijing.

Cuando S&P 500 se acerque a los máximos, muchos venderán esperando la corrección, pero sería en este caso más conveniente esperar. Es que todavía no está incluido en el precio el crecimiento económico de EE.UU., el alto nivel de empleo, consumo y ganancias corporativas. Es bien probable que 6% anuales que acumuló S&P 500 en lo que va del año, ascenderán hasta 12-15% para el fin de diciembre.

Al mismo tiempo es bien probable que las empresas financieras y de consumo serán motores de crecimiento. Las empresas financieras todavía no han alcanzado los mínimos del periodo antes de la crisis – falta recuperar un 10%, mientras que las compañías que venden bienes de consumo en vísperas de las fiestas navideñas se preparan para la temporada dorada.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Ago 2018)

*Mercado - Los mercados bursátiles de América Latina bajarán debido a la geopolítica y los precios del petróleo*

Los mercados bursátiles de América Latina bajarán a corto plazo debido a los conflictos geopolíticos que están teniendo lugar en el mundo, así como a la dinámica predominantemente negativa de los precios mundiales del petróleo.

Anteriormente, los índices latinoamericanos reaccionaron a la caída de la lira turca y el mercado bursátil de Turquía que tradicionalmente son puntos de referencia para las monedas y los índices de los países en desarrollo.

en los últimos meses, la lira turca ha actualizado sus máximos históricos en relación con el dólar y el euro varias veces y ha perdido alrededor del 40 % desde el comienzo del año.



La semana pasada, la moneda turca recibió otra razón muy importante para caer ya que Estados Unidos decidió aumentar las tasas de importación de aluminio y el acero de Turquía al 20 % y el 50 %, respectivamente.

El Banco Central de Turquía informó de que adoptaría una serie de medidas para estabilizar el curso de la lira, pero hasta ahora estas promesas no han tenido un efecto positivo para la moneda turca.



Además, los precios mundiales del petróleo han descendido hasta ahora, un factor negativo para los mercados latinoamericanos que comenzaron a caer después de la publicación de los datos sobre el crecimiento de las reservas de petróleo en los Estados Unidos.

Después, las cotizaciones del petróleo se estabilizaron e incluso aumentaron en los informes de la OPEP sobre la disminución de la producción en Arabia Saudita.

Sin embargo, según la organización de la OPEP, esta disminución se debe principalmente a datos más débiles de lo esperado sobre la demanda de petróleo de América Latina en el segundo trimestre de 2018.

Los mercados latinoamericanos de cada país también seguirán vigilando las noticias internas. Por ejemplo, una noticia positiva para los índices brasileños fue la confirmación por parte de la agencia S&P de las calificaciones crediticias soberanas a largo plazo de Brasil en el nivel "BB-".

En Venezuela, las autoridades siguen intentando sacar al país de una gran crisis socioeconómica. Por lo tanto, el presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, dijo que todas las operaciones de la empresa petrolera estatal PDVSA se llevarán a cabo en la moneda "Petro" a partir del 20 de agosto. Sin embargo, según la agencia internacional de energía (OIE), la producción de petróleo en Venezuela sigue disminuyendo rápidamente, actualizando los mínimos de varios años, y a finales de este año puede caer por debajo de 1 millón de barriles al día, es decir, más del 20 % de los niveles actuales.

Iván Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (22 Ago 2018)

*Mercados de América Latina esperan los resultados de las negociaciones sino-estadounidenses, pero están bajo la presión de la crisis turca*

Mercados latinoamericanos pueden volverse optimistas, como otros mercados mundiales, con miras a los resultados de las negociaciones entre EE.UU. y China. Al mismo tiempo permanecen bajo la presión de la crisis turca y siguen observando las noticias de varios países de la región.

Así, los inversores esperan los resultados de la primera reunión entre los funcionarios de EE.UU. y China, contando con que comiencen las negociaciones reales. Es bien probable que después tenga lugar la reunión entre Trump y su par chino. A pesar de que otras rondas de negociaciones no aportaron resultados, esta vez los inversores tienen cierto optimismo.

Al mismo tiempo los mercados serán afectados por la situación en Turquía. Según indican varias investigaciones, en agosto la fuga de capital de los mercados emergentes puede crecer. En julio salieron 5 mil millones dólares. Se puede conectar la fuga de capital con la crisis financiera en Turquía, donde la moneda nacional renovó un nuevo mínimo histórico.

Es bien probable que próximamente los mercados latinoamericanos sigan siendo volátiles debido, entre otros, la dinámica ambigua de los precios de petróleo. La OPEP espera que la demanda en 2018-2019 baje, por lo tanto, será menos demandado el crudo de América Latina y Oriente Medio.

Por último, mercado financiero de Venezuela puede reaccionar de una manera positiva a la decisión de Maduro de aumentar los salarios 60 veces y atarlos a la criptomoneda “petro”. También a finales de septiembre se introducirán los nuevos precios de gasolina, que será subsidiado por el gobierno.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Ago 2018)

*Mercados latinoamericanos siguen bajo el impacto de la tensión económica y política en el mundo*

Próximamente los principales mercados de valores de América Latina continuarán sufriendo de los conflictos económicos y políticos mundiales.

Al mismo tiempo los comerciantes no abandonan las esperanzas de la solución constructiva del conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU. A pesar de que las negociaciones a nivel de funcionarios fracasaron, el mundo todavía espera una nueva ronda de pláticas a nivel más alto.

No obstante, los inversores no descartan que nuevos aranceles puedan ser introducidos, como las partes lo hicieron el 23 de agosto. Mientras tanto China presentó una demanda en contra de EE.UU. en la OMC.

Los países de la región menos estables económicamente son Venezuela, Argentina y Brasil. Siguen bajo la influencia de los hechos en mercados emergentes. La caída de lira turca, como hemos señalado, es una señal muy mala para estos países.

Los países exportadores e importadores de petróleo siguen analizando los precios de petróleo. Los exportadores esperan que el precio del oro negro supere la marca de 80 dólares por el barril, después de la introducción de sanciones estadounidenses en contra de Irán. Los importadores, a su vez, cuentan con que el conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU. disminuye la demanda y hace el petróleo más barato.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Ago 2018)

*Mejora de las relaciones comerciales entre EE.UU. y México es un estímulo positivo para los mercados financieros de América Latina*



Es de esperar que la dinámica de los mercados de valores en América Latina sea positiva en un futuro cercano. Las declaraciones del presidente estadounidense Donald Trump sobre la celebración del nuevo TLCAN entre EE.UU. y México contribuyen al optimismo.

Sin embargo, no está claro ahora si Canadá se adhiera al acuerdo o este país va a negociar un acuerdo separado. Los inversores esperan que esta cuestión se resuelva de una manera constructiva.

La información sobre el arreglo de las relaciones comerciales entre dos países en el hemisferio occidental genera esperanza de que lo mismo pueda pasar a nivel transatlántica, entre EE.UU. y la UE.

Los países importadores de petróleo también se sienten beneficiados por precios altos de petróleo, que se hará aún más cara frente a las proyecciones de reducción de oferta en el mercado global. En primer lugar, se cortarán los suministros de Irán debido a las sanciones estadounidenses. Es menos probable ahora que la actividad económica china sea afectada drásticamente por la guerra comercial. Parece que el conflicto se resuelva en la mesa de negociaciones, y el mayor consumidor siga consumiendo mucho.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (3 Sep 2018)

*Mercados europeos todavía esperan las noticias sobre el conflicto comercial con EE.UU.
*


A corto plazo los mercados europeos quedarán bajo la presión de la posible introducción de tarifas a las importaciones de automóviles de Europa a pesar del acuerdo comercial elaborado entre EE.UU. y México.

Ahora los inversores esperan que en, como máximo, 90 días se firmará el nuevo TLCAN. Al mismo tiempo, muchos están preocupados por las palabras de Trump, que dijo que la participación de Canadá no era imprescindible.

Por eso los productores europeos no descartan que serán introducidas las sanciones a los automóviles provenientes de Europa. Además, hay preocupación por nuevas tarifas a los bienes chinos. En septiembre EE.UU. puede introducir tarifas a las exportaciones chinas, cuyo volumen alcanza 200 mil millones de dólares.

En este contexto es de esperar que en el mercado cambiario mundial dólar será la moneda más fuerte frente a la mayoría de las divisas, incluyendo el euro.

En el mercado de petróleo también se está observando el cambio de ánimo. A mediano plazo los precios de oro negro crecen con miras a la reducción de las importaciones de Irán, que se ve afectado por las sanciones estadounidenses. Es de esperar que en septiembre ya el volumen de suministros iranís se reduzca en 1,5 millones de barriles diarios.

Al mismo tiempo muchos esperaban cortes en los suministros de Libia, porque la mayoría de yacimientos se encontraba en la zona de combate. Pero ahora, cuando ya se acabaron las hostilidades, la producción libia se estabilizó en 1 millón de barriles diarios, lo que puede impactar negativamente en los precios de petróleo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Sep 2018)

*Crisis en Argentina puede influir en economías regionales*

Mercado de divisas

Mercados de valores siguen bajo el impacto de la devaluación de las monedas regionales, en particular, del peso argentino

Argentina es el país más vulnerable respecto a otros estados de América Latina. La caida de lira turca impactó negativamente el peso argentino.

Al mismo tiempo el gobierno argentino espera recibir la ayuda financiera de comunidad económica internacional. El país necesita recibir 50 mil millones de dólares del FMI más temprano.

Además, el país adopta medidas internas para salir de la situación precaria. Se introducirán nuevas retenciones a las exportaciones para reducir el déficit fiscal.

Economía brasileña también fue impactada. Real brasileño sigue perdiendo el valor.

No obstante, la tensión puede ser aliviada por la elaboración del acuerdo comercial entre México y EE.UU., que puede sustituir al TLCAN tripartito. El acuerdo ha de ser firmado en el transcurso de 3 meses. Los inversores, sin embargo, se ven preocupados por la posible firma del acuerdo sin participación de Canadá.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Sep 2018)

*El día comercial en EE.UU. comenzará en la zona positiva en el contexto de petróleo por encima de 79*

El mercado financiero puede empezar el día comercial con crecimiento, ya que se han aumentado los índices mundiales y los precios de petróleo.

Ayer las bolsas estadounidenses estaban cerradas. El martes los valores van a subir 0.2-0.3%.

Las bolsas asiáticas empezarán el día en la zona verde también. Al mismo tiempo los inversores siguen preocupados por la posible introducción de tarifas adicionales a los bienes chinos con valor de 200 mil millones de dólares. Pueden entrar en vigor el fin de esta semana ya.

Además, la estadística surcoreana no superó las expectativas. El PIB en el segundo trimestre creció 2.8%, la inflación en agosto – 1.5% (los analistas esperaban que sería de 1.3%).

Los índices europeos tenían una dinámica ambigua. Los mercados reaccionaban a noticias de Brexit. Las autoridades británicas informaron que no iban a hacer concesiones a la Unión Europea si éstas contradicen al interés nacional.

Precios de petróleo crecieron hasta 79$ (según Libertex) debido a la tormenta que se acerca al Golfo de México. Inversores también prestaron atención a las declaraciones iranís. El gobierno de este país divulgó que haría todo lo necesario para seguir vendiendo oro negro en el mercado global.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Sep 2018)

*Mercados de América Latina pueden crecer mientras que se estabilicen los mercados emergentes
*


Es probable que los mercados latinoamericanos crezcan ligeramente en un contexto de cierta estabilización en los mercados emergentes después de que el Banco Central de Turquía decidió elevar la tasa de referencia hasta el 24%.

Esto será particularmente positivo para el mercado argentino, que se guía por las señales de Turquía, que tradicionalmente constituye un punto de referencia para los mercados emergentes en el mundo.

Sin embargo, los inversionistas de América Latina están esperando una decisión sobre la firma de un acuerdo comercial entre EE.UU., México y, posiblemente, Canadá. México también está dispuesto a concretar un acuerdo bilateral, aunque todavía está esperando un acuerdo tripartito. Ya que no hay certeza sobre este tema, los actores del mercado siguen nerviosos. Esa tendencia es evidente en México, que sufre de aranceles estadounidenses de importación de acero y aluminio. Las autoridades del país esperan lograr la cancelación de estas tarifas antes de firmar un acuerdo con Washington.

Los mercados de América Latina también seguirán centrándose en las cotizaciones del petróleo. Al mismo tiempo, según el informe de la AIE, a pesar de que está creciendo la demanda de materias primas en el mundo, los riesgos económicos globales siguen aumentando. Los inversores temen que la incertidumbre pueda afectar el mercado mundial del petróleo, y estos temores siguen siendo factores a mediano plazo que determinarán la depreciación del petróleo.

Mientras tanto, los participantes del mercado esperan que se reduzcan las interrupciones de la exportación de petróleo desde Irán y Venezuela. Venezuela tiene previsto reabrir el muelle en José, el principal puerto de exportación de petróleo, a fines de septiembre después de su cierre que tuvo lugar en agosto. Esto debería garantizar un aumento en el volumen de suministros de petróleo de este país.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Sep 2018)

*El euro probó la marca de 1,17. ¿Es necesario comprar o vender?*

Los inversores han empujado el par EUR / USD a máximos al trascenderse la decisión oficial sobre la política monetaria del Banco Central Europeo. El par, sin ningún esfuerzo extraordinario alcanzó la marca de 1,17. Ahora muchos comerciantes se preguntan si deben actuar de acuerdo con esta tendencia.

Para responder a esta pregunta, es necesario analizar la intervención reciente de Mario Draghi. A juzgar por sus comentarios, está preocupado por el crecimiento económico (cayeron las previsiones del PIB para 2018 y 2019), el proteccionismo, la crisis en los mercados emergentes y la demanda externa. Sin embargo, el par EUR/USD se fortaleció porque la baja inflación ha dejado de preocupar al jefe del Banco Central. Según Mario Draghi, la presión de los precios internos se intensificó. Se espera que la inflación se acelere para finales del año y aumente gradualmente a mediano plazo. La preocupación de Draghi en relación a las tensiones comerciales se suaviza por la opinión de que la demanda global sigue siendo fuerte. A pesar de la revisión a la baja de los pronósticos sobre el crecimiento del PIB, el fuerte mercado laboral mantiene equilibrada la perspectiva económica general.

Desde un punto de vista técnico, el par salió desde la consolidación de 8 días, pero después de rally del jueves pasado se detuvo justo en las medias móviles de 100 días y 20 semanas de duración, que son los niveles de resistencia naturales. Los gráficos de corto plazo muestran la posibilidad de un crecimiento continuo. En EE.UU. los precios industriales y la inflación se han ralentizado esta semana, y el índice anual de precios al consumidor cayó a un mínimo de 4 meses. Aunque ninguno de estas señales prevendrá la Reserva Federal de endurecimiento de la política monetaria, crece la probabilidad de que el aumento de este mes será el último en 2018. Por lo tanto, el euro se apreciará unas semanas después de la decisión de la FED.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Sep 2018)

Los mercados latinoamericanos de valores seguirán bajo el impacto negativo del conflicto comercial entre EE.UU. y China

Los mercados de valores de América Latina siguen siendo víctimas del conflicto entre los Estados Unidos y China, que todavía está lejos de ser resuelto, es más probable que empeore en un futuro cercano.

Si previamente existía la esperanza a una solución pacífica de este problema, ahora esto es mucho menos probable: un nuevo impuesto a importaciones chinas a los EE.UU. (cuyo valor asciende a 200 mil millones de dólares) fue introducido el 24 de septiembre. Además, es posible que este no sea el último golpe al comercio mundial, porque la parte estadounidense puede introducir nuevos aranceles sobre las mercancías por valor de unos $ 267 mil millones si China va a seguir respondiendo.

En algunos países de la región, la situación es también negativa. Es probable que el PIB de Argentina, que actualmente atraviesa una aguda crisis económica, disminuya casi un 3% en 2018-2019. El país sufrió de la peor sequía en 50 años, y es golpeado por las tasas de la FED de EE.UU. Maltas tasas redujeron el volumen de la liquidez mundial y provocaron la fuga de capital de las economías emergentes. La inflación en Argentina este año podría llegar al 42%, y en 2019 - al 23%.

La situación Venezuela es bastante alarmante, a pesar de los intentos de las autoridades de aliviar la situación económica. En particular, ahora en Venezuela quieren adoptar una nueva Constitución que, según las autoridades, contribuirá al desarrollo de la "economía no petrolera". Además, el país firmó acuerdos comerciales con China, que también contribuirán al desarrollo de la economía del país.

A su vez, el gigante energético brasileño Petrobras tiene como objetivo para el año 2019 aumentar la producción de petróleo en un 10%, a 2,3 millones de barriles por día, y reducir la deuda neta por 10 mil millones de dólares. Es una buena señal para los valores de Petrobras.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Sep 2018)

*Banco Central de Suiza dio una señal*

Mercado de divisas

El par EUR/CHF se consolidó en el intervalo comercial después del periodo de crecimiento. Sin embargo, el par bien puede salir del intervalo después de la reunión del banco central suizo.

Banco Nacional de Suiza prefiere que la moneda nacional no sea demasiado cara. A pesar de que el regulador no cambió la tasa básica, fue destacada la sobrevaluación del franco. Estos comentarios indican que el banco central está dispuesto a intervenir en el mercado cambiario para bajar el tipo de cambio de la moneda nacional.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el EUR/CHF se consolidó en los gráficos de Libertex por encima del promedio de 50 periodos. Por lo tanto, es lógico comprar el par EUR/CHF a nivel de 1,1325, teniendo como objetivo la marca de 1,1390.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Sep 2018)

*Distensión en mercados de América Latina*
Los mercados latinoamericanos de valores pueden volver a crecer
próximamente, siguiendo a la tendencia alcista mundial, que se formó al aclararse
la situación en las relaciones de EE.UU. y China. Washington introduce aranceles
de 10% a las importaciones chinas de volumen de más de 200 mil millones de
dólares. Después los aranceles pueden ser elevados hasta 25%. China también
introducirá las medidas semejantes. Como ya se ha aclarado como será esta guerra
comercial, vuelve el interés a los activos de riesgo.
De algunos países de la región también vienen señales positivas. Venezuela
empezó a utilizar la criptomoneda el Petro en el comercio internacional. No
obstante, los datos de investigaciones periodísticas indican que esta divisa digital
no está garantizada por ningún activo, aunque el gobierno mantenía que petróleo
producido en el país era el garante.
Mercado cambiario argentino también se ha estabilizado gracias a las
mejoras en la mayoría de países en vías de desarrollo. Bancos centrales de
Argentina y Turquía elevaron las tasas de interés a los niveles sin precedentes. Es
probable que el efecto positivo se mantenga a mediano plazo.
Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el
mundo del trading
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope:
https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el
futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una
garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Sep 2018)

*Dólar australiano: muy prometedor, pero a corto plazo*



Se espera que el presidente de la Reserva Federal de EE. UU., Jerome

Powell, reafirme su enfoque cauteloso hacia la política monetaria esta semana, lo

que posiblemente abrirá el camino para un crecimiento prolongado del dólar

australiano.

El AUD muestra muy buena dinámica recientemente. Según Libertex, el

dólar australiano ha regresado desde 0,71 USD registrados hace menos de dos

semanas y hasta 0,73 USD, incentivado por una respuesta moderada del mercado a

los últimos movimientos arancelarios comerciales de EE. UU. y China, así como

del retorno de una apariencia de calma a los mercados emergentes.

Sin embargo, los analistas indican que la Reserva Federal seguirá

aumentando la tasa. En 2019 la FED bien puede aumentar la tasa cuatro veces,

colocando el interés de los fondos federales a un nivel de 3.25% en 2019.

Por lo tanto, el AUD/USD crecerá a corto plazo, pero a finales del año hay

que preparar las posiciones largas. Cuando la FED encarezca el dólar, el AUD

volverá a bajar. Por ahora el objetivo inmediato del AUD es 0,74.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el

mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope:

https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el

futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una

garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Sep 2018)

*América Latina bajo la presión de los factores globales*



Mercados latinoamericanos seguirán pesimistas próximamente ya que

fracasaron las negociaciones entre China y EE.UU.

Las medidas estadounidenses en contra de las exportaciones chinas son

suaves. Fueron introducidas el 24 de septiembre. El volumen de bienes afectados

es 200 mil millones de dólares, y la tasa es sólo de 10%. No obstante, es bien

probable que los aranceles crezcan hasta 25% antes del 1 de enero, la fecha

planificada.

La renegociación del TLCAN también causa desesperanza. No está claro si

será trilateral o bilateral. El presidente mexicano AMLO dijo que México

considera firmar el acuerdo bilateral con Canadá.

Argentina espera el crédito adicional del FMI de 3-5 mil millones de

dólares, que se sumarán a los 50 mil millones acordados. Estos fondos pueden

sostener a la economía argentina que se encuentra en una grave crisis. El gobierno

argentino considera que este dinero será suficiente para pagar la deuda en 2019-

2020.

En Venezuela se utiliza la cripto el petro a partir del 1 de octubre para los

pagos internacionales. Esto puede atraer nuevas inversiones al país.

En general, los mercados de países exportadores del petróleo de la región

se favorecen por el crudo que se encarece. El crecimiento por encima de 80 dólares

por el barril, provocado por los resultados de la reunión de la OPEP+, apoyará a

los mercados latinoamericanos. Solo Venezuela está descontenta con su cuota en el

marco de la OPEP+. El país tomará las medidas necesarias para recuperar la

producción del petróleo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (1 Oct 2018)

Euro en el camino bajista



La semana pasada fue muy volátil para el euro. Según Libertex, subió hasta el máximo de mediados de junio – 1,18 y después bajó hasta el mínimo de dos semanas – 1,1670. El fin de semana pasada el euro rompió la marca de 1,16. Es una señal de la tendencia bajista que llevará el par EUR/USD hasta 1,15.

El gobierno coalicionista de Italia presentó el presupuesto para 2019. El déficit fiscal es de 2,4%. Está por encima del nivel recomendado por Bruselas y de las esperanzas del mercado. El Parlamento Europeo ya mostró su preocupación. Es de esperar que esta semana los riesgos relacionados con economía italiana sigan intensificándose.

La inflación en la zona de euro es otro factor alarmante. El Índice de precios al consumo de Alemania llegó hasta 0,9% a pesar de que se esperaba 1,1%. Esta cifra no tiene correlación con el optimismo de Mario Draghi, que el comienzo de la semana pasada causó las compras agresivas de la moneda comunitaria.

El dólar estadounidense fuerte también contribuye a la dinámica negativa del euro. USD crece después de las reuniones de la Reserva Federal que ahora promueve el aumento de la tasa básica.

Los riesgos principales para el euro vienen de Roma. Si la situación presupuestaria se empeora, el par EUR/USD retrocederá hasta 1,1525. El objetivo a mediano plazo es la marca de 1,15.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (2 Oct 2018)

*Boeing ganó un contrato con Pentágono – las acciones van a subir*

La empresa estadounidense suministrará aviones de entrenamiento y

simuladores de vuelo a las Fuerzas Armadas de EE.UU. El valor total del contrato

es 9,2 mil millones de dólares. En 11 años Boeing junto con sueco Saab construirá

351 aviones y 46 simuladores de vuelo. Entregarán los primeros productos a los

militares en 2023 y para el 2034 habrán cumplido el contrato.

Este contrato es sumamente importante para la empresa Boeing que

reorganizó el sector de producción militar hace un año. El acuerdo con Pentágono

creará 17 mil nuevos puestos de empleo en las plantas de la constructora. Además,

es uno de los contratos más caros en la historia de las Fuerzas Aéreas de EE.UU.

Junto con los servicios postventa su valor puede llegar hasta 16 mil millones de

dólares.

La empresa puede ganar en otras licitaciones militares. Reuteurs informa

que el ejército estadounidense planea reemplazar el equipo de adiestramiento, y

comprará 475 aviones y 120 simuladores de vuelo. Han de sustituir a T-38 que ha

servido 50 años ya. Será el tercer contrato de Boeing en el marco del programa de

adiestramiento de pilotos militares.

El negocio de Boeing va bien. Los modelos civiles 737 y 787 gozan de la

demanda. La empresa vuelve dinero a sus accionistas – recompra los valores y

paga intereses. Según Libertex, el precio actual de cada acción es de 372 dólares.

Por consiguiente, en lo que va del año el precio puede crecer más de 10% y llegar

hasta 412 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el

mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope:

https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no

significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter

informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (3 Oct 2018)

*Mercados latinoamericanos siguen alentados por el TLCAN*

Mercados latinoamericanos se impulsarán por el optimismo generado por el cierre del acuerdo comercial entre México, EE.UU. y Canadá. Al mismo tiempo cabe indicar que Washington no planea cancelar los aranceles a las importaciones de acero y aluminio de estos países. Además, el acuerdo tripartito ha de ser aprobado por el Congreso de EE.UU.

No obstante, hay otros factores positivos para algunos países de la región. El precio alto de crudo es favorable a las economías de países exportadores de petróleo. Alcanzó el máximo de cuatro años ya que se espera la reducción de las exportaciones de Irán. China, que es el principal consumidor del petróleo iraní, ya ha reducido el volumen de compras. Los inversores creen que Trump cumplirá sus promesas de bajar las exportaciones petroleras de Irán hasta cero.

Mientras tanto Venezuela planea recibir pagos por las exportaciones de petróleo en la criptomoneda nacional. El petro ayudará a Caracas a contrarrestar las sanciones económicas de EE.UU. que ya provocaron la crisis en el país. Además, se planea lanzar el blockchain nacional con el petro. Teherán empezó a examinar la posibilidad de lanzar su propia criptomoneda, siguiendo el ejemplo de Venezuela.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Oct 2018)

*Mercados latinoamericanos siguen repitiendo la tendencia bajista global*



El interés pagado por cada obligación de Tesoro de EE.UU. siempre influye en la actitud de inversores. Últimamente ha crecido hasta el máximo de 2011. Por eso los inversores reemplazan activos de riesgo con títulos estadounidenses.

La estadística económica positiva, incluyendo la reducción de desempleo, indica que la FED seguirá aumentando la tasa de interés. Lo mismo dice el jefe del regulador, Jerome Powell, que aludió al posible aumento de la tasa de referencia por encima del nivel proyectado, ya que la economía estadounidense seguía al alza.

Los precios altos de petróleo apoyarán a las economías de países exportadores. Las sanciones de EE.UU. provocan baja de exportaciones iranís. Por lo tanto, se reduce la oferta, y el Brent, según Libertex, ya ha llegado a 86 dólares por barril. Es el máximo de 2014, y es claro que hay los retrocesos, pero son temporales.

La situación en Venezuela sigue preocupante. Las autoridades tratan de introducir la criptomoneda “el petro” y estabilizar el bolívar soberano, cuyo tipo de cambió ya ha caído por debajo de 100 bolívares por 1 dolár.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (10 Oct 2018)

*La única excepción de la tendencia global es Brasil*



Mercados latinoamericanos, salvo brasileño (factores internos ahora son prioritarios allí), seguirán bajo la influencia de la tendencia bajista debido a la reducción de inclinación al riesgo por los inversores que ahora prefieren las letras de tesoro de EE.UU. Ahora son de menos demanda los bonos de mercados emergentes, ya que el rendimiento en el principal mercado es bastante alto. Puede ser que la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. aumente la tasa básica aún más. La FED planeaba aumentar la tasa cuatro veces en 2018, y lo ha hecho 3 veces.

Precios altos de petróleo favorecen a las economías exportadoras. El factor sigue el mismo – Irán, cuyo crudo sufre de las sanciones de Washington. Al mismo tiempo es negativo para los importadores.

Bovespa brasileño creció agudamente después de la primera ronda de elecciones presidenciales. Creció la moneda del país. La situación se determinará el 28 de octubre: se competirán el ultraderechista Jair Bolsonaro y el izquierdista Fernando Haddad.

Mercado venezolano seguirá cayendo. La economía del país es débil, según revelan indicadores macroeconómicos. La inflaciónón acumulada es de 116 mil por ciento, y la IMF pronostica que en lo que va del año el ritmo de depreciación de la moneda puede alcanzar un millón de por ciento.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Oct 2018)

*América Latina bajo el impacto de los factores negativos globales*

Mercados de valores de América Latina siguen con ambigüedad provocada por los factores negativos globales. Los inversores ya se interesan menos por los activos de riesgo, y prefieren comprar dólares en vez de monedas nacionales de países de América Latina. Esa tendencia se debe a la tasa alta de interés que hace más beneficioso invertir en el estable dólar estadounidense. Además, este año el regulador financiero planea aumentar la tasa una vez más a pesar de la crítica de Donald Trump.

La guerra comercial sino-estadounidense impacta la economía global. Según IMF, el PIB global y el PIB de EE.UU. se reducirán. En septiembre el intercambio comercial entre China y EE.UU. llegó 59.26 mil millones de dólares: China exportó a EE.UU. bienes que cuestan 46.69 mil millones de dólares e importó el equivalente de 12.56 mil millones de dólares.

Otro factor de riesgo para América Latina es la introducción de aranceles en Canadá al metal importado a partir del 25 de octubre.

Brasil queda bajo influencia de la carrera electoral. Los valores de este país siguen oscilándose.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Oct 2018)

*Valores de Delta crecerán debido a las ganancias del tercer trimestre*

La segunda aerolínea más grande de EE.UU. Delta Air Lines ganó más en el tercer trimestre a pesar de encarecimiento del petróleo y las secuelas del huracán Florence que atacó el país en septiembre. Después de la publicación de la estadística los valores de la empresa crecieron.

El fortalecimiento de la economía estadounidense estimuló la demanda de vuelos. Por eso, Delta aumentó precios de los pasajes y ganó en el tercer trimestre 12 mil millones de dólares.

La ganancia neta creció 13% hasta 1,31 mil millones de dólares. La ganancia por acción es 1,8 dólares, lo que supera 3,4% las proyecciones. El huracán Florence causó la reducción de ganancias de Delta en 30 millones de dólares, y el precio de petróleo se aumentó en 655 millones de dólares.

En su informe la compañía aérea planea que los ingresos y las ganancias sigan aumentando en el cuarto trimestre en el año financiero 2019. La ganancia por acción, según la empresa, estará entre 1,10-1,30 dólares. Los analistas esperan el nivel de 1,24 dólares.

Las acciones de Delta eran más sólidas que las de otras compañías aéreas de EE.UU. Cuando valores de Delta bajaron 0,3%, el índice de empresas NYSE Arca Airline retrocedió 3,5%. Según Libertex, desde el comienzo del año los valores de Delta perdieron 11%, pero los valores del principal competidor American Airlines cayeron 39%.

Inversores muestran interés moderado hacia las líneas aéreas debido al aumento de los precios de petróleo. Es difícil contrarrestarlo. Más aún, los precios, que ahora están en los máximos de 4 años, seguirán creciendo. Es decir, las compañías aéreas gastaran más en combustible.

Muchas empresas ya reconsideran a la baja los planes de introducción de nuevas rutas, porque los gastos de combustible crecen más rápido que las tarifas de pasajes. Pero el precio total de las acciones Delta Air Lines es más alto que el valor de sus competidores ahora. Esto significa que los inversores esperan que las acciones sigan al alza.

Lo mismo esperan los analistas de Wall Street. 16 de 17 recomienda comprar los títulos de la empresa. El objetivo promedio de 35% supera el nivel actual de cotizaciones. Los analistas de JPMorgan Chase esperan que para el diciembre de este año cada acción de Delta crecerá 44,8% y costará 72 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Oct 2018)

*Mercados de América Latina siguen las tendencias globales*



Mercados latinoamericanos siguen en el marco de la volatilidad global. Además, sigue presionando el rendimiento creciente de las obligaciones de EE.UU. que disminuye la aptitud al riesgo de los inversores.

Hay cierto optimismo sobre la solución del conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU. Así, los mandatarios de estos países planean reunirse en la cumbre de G20 a celebrarse en noviembre en Argentina. Es bien probable que la cuestión comercial será el tema central de la reunión.

Precios altos de petróleo apoyan a las economías de los países exportadores y perjudican la situación en los que importan el crudo. Se encarece ante la introducción de las sanciones de EE.UU. contra Irán.

Hay ciertos factores internos positivos. Bancos centrales de BRICS acordaron prestar apoyar los países del grupo con el común de las reservas internacionales. El dinero se prestará si en algún país del bloque surge problema con la liquidez de dólares. El volumen del fondo es de 100 mil millones de dólares.

Venezuela todavía no puede salir de la crisis económica. La nueva divisa sigue bajando. Agencia Fitch calificó a Venezuela como RD – Reserved Default, e informó que podía aumentar el rating del país si se reestructura la deuda externa y se normalizan las relaciones con acreedores.

México sufre de la introducción de aranceles de 25% al acero por Canadá. Estas tarifas costarán 200 millones de dólares a los exportadores mexicanos.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Oct 2018)

Acciones de Procter & Gamble crecieron 7%. ¿Qué pasó?



Procter & Gamble publicó informes trimestrales. Los resultados superaron las proyecciones de expertos, y el aumento de beneficios en más de 15% alentó a los inversores. Según Libertex, valores de la empresa subieron 7%. Analistas esperan el encarecimiento ulterior.

La empresa ganó en el trimestre pasado 16,7 mil millones de dólares. Las ventas orgánicas, cuyo volumen se cuenta sin considerar alternaciones de precios, surtido y tipos de cambio crecieron 4%. El volumen de ventas normal acumuló 7% en comparación con el mismo indicador del año pasado.

El nivel de año pasado fue alcanzado debido a las diferencias de tipos de cambio en diferentes mercados. No obstante, este resultado superó las proyecciones de analistas que habían esperado que las ganancias llegarían hasta 16,5 mil millones de dólares en vez de 16,7.

Los gastos comerciales y administrativos de Procter & Gamble bajaron 2%. Siendo descontados los impuestos, los beneficios de la empresa subieron 5% hasta 3,9 mil millones de dólares. La desgravación parcial (impuesto a ganancias bajó 17%) contribuyó al aumento del beneficio neto en 12%.

Ganancias netas por acción crecieron 15% y llegaron hasta 1,22 dólares superando el pronóstico consensuado de 1,09 dólares. Por consiguiente, el dividendo trimestral por cada acción equivale 0,7172 dólares frente a las 0,6869 dólares del año pasado.

Los flujos operativo y libre de dinero casi no cambiaron, manteniendo a niveles del año pasado – 3,6 mil millones de dólares y 2,5 mil millones de dólares correspondientemente. En este contexto la empresa considera que alcanzará los objetivos a corto y largo plazo este año. Por lo tanto, la mayoría de analistas consultados por Thomson Reuters recomienda quedarse con las acciones de Procter & Gamble, varios aconsejan comprar y un solo experto cree que ya hay que vender.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Oct 2018)

*IBM no va a hacer un giro al alza*



IBM acaba de mostrar a los inversores la estadística pésima que revela la reducción de ventas. Antes de publicación del informe mercado esperaba que IBM había logrado bajar la caída de ventas que duraba 6 años y que las nuevas tecnologías como computación en la nube, inteligencia artificial y el sistema de seguridad de red apoyarían la dinámica positiva.

Sin embargo, la verdad es diferente. IBM todavía trata de abandonar su estrategia de hacer negocio que apuesta al crecimiento debido al trabajo de mainframes (enormes computadoras que permiten procesar datos a las compañías). IBM informó que sus ingresos en el tercer trimestre bajaron 2,1% hasta 18,8 mil millones de dólares (300 millones de dólares por debajo de las proyecciones de expertos). Los ingresos generados con el sector de la nube se aumentaron en 10% hasta 4,5 mil millones de dólares, pero tal dinámica es dos veces inferior al crecimiento de 20% registrado en el segundo trimestre. El sector de soluciones cognitivas que incluye el desarrollo de la inteligencia artificial y del super-ordenador Watson también se redujo 5% anual.

Inversores están decepcionados con los resultados de la empresa. Por lo tanto, las acciones de IBM bajaron de una manera dramática. Según Libertex, cada acción ahora cuesta 130,5 dólares. Parece que ahora invertir en IBM es una apuesta muy mal calculada. Ahora hay más competencia en el sector: las tecnologías de IBM no son innovadoras ya y pueden ser reproducidas por sus rivales – Amazon y Alphabet. La única ventaja de acciones de IBM es alto rendimiento. Los dividendos llegan a 5% y hasta ahora se pagan regularmente. No obstante, la regularidad de pagos de dividendos ahora es cuestionable. El principal producto de la empresa, los mainframes, ahora se sustituyen con las tecnologías de la nube.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (24 Oct 2018)

*Factores relevantes para América Latina*



Mercados latinoamericanos siguen bajo la presión del petróleo cuyo precio se disminuye. Además, la actitud de los inversores se hace cada día más cuidadosa, porque las perspectivas de crecimiento de la economía mundial son ambiguas.

Los scouts financieros siguen preocupados por los indicadores económicos de China. A pesar de que después de la publicación del PIB débil el presidente del Banco Nacional de China prometió apoyar la economía del país, los inversores siguen preocupados que el impacto del conflicto comercial con EE.UU. será demasiado fuerte. Es que cada medida de apoyo tomada por gobierno chino se considera como una señal de que las autoridades tratan de desacelerar su caída y protegerla de los factores externos negativos.

A pesar del daño producido por el conflicto comercial con EE.UU. las autoridades chinas siguen con los discursos bien duros. Dicen que no temen que EE.UU. desate una guerra comercial, aunque Washington es el principal socio comercial de China.

Se ha acumulado muchos factores negativos en Europa que preocupan a los inversores en mercados latinoamericanos. Es la cuestión del presupuesto de Italia, así como el Brexit, que puede ser duro, es decir, sin acuerdo.

Además, la situación es tensa en el mercado mundial de petróleo. Arabia Saudita puede reducir el volumen de suministros si EE.UU. introducen nuevas sanciones.

En la región de Amèrica Latina tambièn hay muchos problemas. Venezuela está en el medio de la crisis cambiario. Argentina ya logró tranquilizar su moneda nacional, pero ya se ha perdido la mitad de su valor.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Oct 2018)

*Oro se cruzó en el camino de dólar*

XAU/USD está creciendo últimamente, y parece que es un buen activo-refugio en comparación con Bitcoin. En abril-septiembre el metal precioso bajaba frente al dólar en el contexto de la escalada de conflictos comerciales, pero ahora los inversores están interesados en comprar oro. El mercado global a partir del septiembre ha perdido 6,7 trillones de capitalización, lo que volvió el oro a los máximos de tres últimos meses.

Ahora los inversores no tratan de predecir el comportamiento de un instrumento particular, ellos diversifican y aumentan la proporción de los activos refugios. Lo mismo hacen los especuladores y los bancos centrales que empezaron a comprar más metales preciosos por primera vez desde 2013. Conforme a la empresa Metals Focus Ltd, este indicador crecerá hasta 450 toneladas en comparación con 375 toneladas del año pasado. El más activo es el banco central de Rusia que compra 20 toneladas al mes. Los reguladores de Polonia y Hungría sorprendieron a los inversores al comprar oro por primera vez en muchos años.

La necesidad de diversificar se debe a los riesgos de la corrección de índices bursátiles estadounidenses. Las proyecciones de ganancias corporativas de +18-25% son excesivamente ambiciosas. Si las expectativas no se cumplen, las acciones bajarán. S&P 500 es presionado por las dudas de que la economía de EE.UU. crezca con la misma velocidad y que las condiciones financieras se endurezcan en el contexto de normalización de la política monetaria de la FED. En estos periodos vuelve el interés en las obligaciones, y la caída del rendimiento real de las obligaciones es un factor positivo para el XAU/USD.

Si la economía estadounidense no nos desilusiona, el oro retrocederá, pero volverá a crecer. De hecho, es difícil ser pesimista sobre las perspectivas del oro cuando hay mucha turbulencia en los mercados financieros y el contexto geopolítico pesimista. Este metal precioso puede ganar con la crisis italiana que hace bajar el euro. Si Roma da alusión sobre la ruptura de relaciones con Bruselas, las acciones de la zona de euro bajarán. Por consiguiente, el oro, según el análisis de Libertex, llegará a 1265 dólares, 1290 dólares y 1340 dólares dentro de 1, 3 y 6 meses correspondientemente.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (31 Oct 2018)

*Scouts financieros: Mercados latinoamericanos se alentaron por medidas de las autoridades chinas para apoyar la economía del país*

La coyuntura económica mundial apoya a los mercados de América Latina. El gobierno de China aclaró que tomaría medidas para apoyar a la economía nacional que sufría de los aranceles estadounidenses (en diciembre ya se introducirán tarifas adicionales). Son medidas proteccionistas. Bajará 50% el impuesto a los autos comprados en el país. Trabajarán para aumentar el volumen de liquidez en el mercado. Promoverán las recompras de acciones dentro del marco de fusiones y adquisiciones. Es positivo tanto para china, como para el resto del mundo.

Al mismo tiempo la situación en el mercado mundial de petróleo es ambigua. EE.UU. introducirá sanciones contra Irán. Se reducirá el volumen de la oferta. Pero Arabia Saudita promete aumentar la producción para compensar por los volúmenes iranís.

Muy positivo para México y Venezuela es la decisión de Washington de comprar más petróleo en América Latina debido a la sobrecarga de oleoducto canadiense. Las empresas estatales mexicanas y venezolanas envían el petróleo purificado a nivel nacional.

Por fin fue aprobado la ampliación del crédito del Fondo Monetario Internacional para Argentina. El país podrá tomar prestado de hasta 56,3 mil millones de dólares.

Los inversores mexicanos están preocupados por la decisión de AMLO de cancelar la construcción del nuevo aeropuerto. El país podrá ahorras más de 5 mil millones de dólares, pero no se resolverá el problema de sobrecarga del aeropuerto.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (2 Nov 2018)

*Resumen de mercados mundiales*



Mercados latinoamericanos crecerán próximamente debido a las noticias positivas de solución del conflicto comercial entre EE.UU. y China. Al mismo tiempo, mercado venezolano está bajo la presión después de introducción de nuevas sanciones.

Como se planea, presidente Trump puede alcanzar un acuerdo con su par chino durante la Cumbre de G20 que se realizará del 30 de noviembre – 1 de diciembre. Los líderes acordaron hacerlo durante sus charlas telefónicas. La perspectiva de negociaciones sino-estadounidenses es muy positiva para los inversores. Pero los scouts financieros señalan que el optimismo debe ser moderado.

Además, hay noticias positivas sobre Brexit. Theresa May acordó que las empresas británicas podrán acceder a los mercados europeos después de la ruptura de relaciones con el bloque comercial.

La caída de precios de petróleo afectará negativamente a los países exportadores de crudo. Inversores ahora están seguros de que no habrá déficit después de la introducción de sanciones estadounidenses contra Irán, ya que Arabia Saudí y Libia compensarán por el volumen perdido.

Mercado venezolano sigue bajo la presión de sanciones estadounidenses. Ahora se bloquearon las operaciones con el oro.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Nov 2018)

Di algo del Petroleo, Libertex...


----------



## Libertex (6 Nov 2018)

*Tremendos resultados de Exxon Mobil y Chevron en el tercer trimestre: valores de ambas empresas empezaron a subir*



Alto crecimiento de ganancias y beneficios

Beneficio neto de Chevron se ha duplicado: en el tercer trimestre de 2018 creció 107% (en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2017) hasta 4 mil millones de dólares, conforme al comunicado de prensa. El beneficio neto por cada acción es 2,13 dólares, aunque los analistas esperaban nada más que 2,06 dólares. Ganancias se han aumentado 21,5% hasta 44 mil millones de dólares, pero este indicador no ha alcanzado el nivel esperado. Los especialistas de FactSet pronosticaban que lleguen hasta 46,7 mil millones de dólares.

Beneficio neto de Exxon Mobil ha crecido 57% hasta 6,24 mil millones de dólares, según la página oficial de la empresa. El beneficio por cada acción es de 1,46 dólares frente a las proyecciones de 1,22. Ganancias se han aumentado 25% hasta 76,6 mil millones de dólares, superando 1,2% las proyecciones de analistas.

Nivel de producción

Exxon Mobil tuvo problemas en el segundo trimestre cuando la producción bajó hasta el mínimo de 10 años. Ahora todas las dificultades están resueltas, se produce 3,8 millones de barriles diarios, aunque es 2% menos que el año pasado. El volumen de producción de hidrocarburos líquidos creció 6%, mientras que ahora se produce 4% menos de gas natural.

Los indicadores de operación en el tercer trimestre son muy buenos, indica la cúpula de la empresa. Ahora en Texas y Nuevo México se produce mucho más hidrocarburos. En total en la región operan 38 plataformas de perforación de Exxon, y la oficina de la compañía responsable de la producción de petróleo y gas de esquisto aporta beneficios.

Chevron alcanzó buenos resultados financieros debido tanto al aumento de precios de petróleo, como a la mejor eficiencia de la empresa. Se producen 2,96 millones de barriles diarios. Es el mejor indicador en toda la historia de Chevron.

¿Qué dicen scouts financieros?

Las empresas del sector ahora están muy bien posicionadas – en general, precios de petróleo están creciendo debido a la reducción de la oferta en el mercado mundial. Sin embargo, los inversores no se apuran en comprar valores de las compañías petroleras. Según Libertex, Exxon Mobil ha perdido este año 3,4%, mientras que Chevron – 9%. Los precios de petróleo han crecido 30% este año.

Es decir, nivel de gerencia es muy importante para las empresas del sector. La mayoría de analistas recomienda comprar las acciones de Chevron y quedarse con las acciones de Exxon, esperando un mejor momento para tomar pasos más decisivos.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Nov 2018)

*Europa sigue el conflicto comercial sino-estadounidense y el proceso de Brexit
*


Mercados europeos siguen bajo la presión de la incertidumbre acerca de las perspectivas de solución del conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU. Asimismo, observan las noticias de Brexit y la dinámica de precios de petróleo.

Problemas comerciales sino-estadounidenses siguen siendo el centro de atención de inversores. La información que tenemos es absolutamente ambigua, por lo tanto, mercados se oscilan entre crecimiento y bajada al salir noticia alguna al respecto. No obstante, hay cierto optimismo, porque Trump y Xi pueden llegar a una solución a finales de noviembre cuando se reúnan en Buenos Aires.

Cada día Brexit se transforma en un problema más arduo. Las partes tienen muy poco tiempo para llegar al consenso. Puede haber un Brexit duro, lo que será un fracaso tanto para la Unión Europea, como para el Reino Unido. Sin embargo, las Islas Británicas sufrirán mucho más. Al mismo tiempo ayer Londres y Bruselas acordaron que Gran Bretaña sigue en la unión aduanera al salir de la UE.

Mercado de hidrocarburos es bastante volátil después de la entrada en vigor de sanciones estadounidenses en contra de Irán. Los scouts financieros de Liberte indican que nuevas sanciones reducirán el nivel de oferta, pero no llevarán a un déficit de petróleo. EE.UU. hizo excepciones a varios países – ellos podrán comprar petróleo iraní.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Nov 2018)

*Bonos de países exportadores de petróleo de América Latina pueden retroceder*



Mercados latinoamericanos esperan la solución del conflicto comercial entre Washington y Beijing, así como siguen atentamente las noticias del mercado mundial de petróleo. Por ahora las perspectivas de solución del principal conflicto comercial son ambiguas, las partes no dan señales claras.

Además, el proceso de Brexit influye indirectamente en la dinámica de mercados latinoamericanos. Algunos países analizan si pueden firmar acuerdo de libre comercio con el Reino Unido post-Brexit, por eso Brexit duro no corresponde a los intereses de países de la región (por ejemplo, a Argentina que quiere elaborar un acuerdo comercial entre MERCOSUR y Reino Unido).

En la región están preocupados por el aumento de tasas de interés de EE.UU. El 8 de noviembre se darán a saber los resultados de la reunión de la Reserva Federal. Los scouts financieros de Libertex esperan que esta vez el regulador no va a subir la tasa, manteniendo el nivel de 2-2,25%. Próximo aumento ha de tener lugar en diciembre.

Al mismo tiempo hay muchas causas para la preocupación de inversores en relación con la situación en el mercado mundial de petróleo. La excepción de varios países de sanciones de EE.UU. contra Irán provocó la caída de precios de petróleo. Además, Venezuela redujo 19% las exportaciones de oro negro a EE.UU. debido a la reducción de producción en la zona del Río Orinoco. Sigue cerrado el puerto principal del país después de la avería de agosto.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (12 Nov 2018)

*Análisis de pesos mexicano y argentino*

Mercado de divisas

El peso mexicano se disparó contra el dólar estadounidense el viernes pasado, cuando el presidente electo de México, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, se retractó de las promesas de no cambiar la regulación bancaria. El jueves, su partido Morena presentó un proyecto de ley que propone limitar las comisiones bancarias en México, que contenían la apreciación de las acciones de empresas en el sector a pesar de que López Obrador, quien asume oficialmente en diciembre, previamente había dicho que no planeaba cambiar las leyes bancarias. El peso mexicano se recuperó en respuesta, y el par USD/MXN perdió 0.17%. El último precio del dólar fue de 20.14 pesos, que bajó desde 20.19 del jueves pasado.

El peso argentino ganó valor frente al dólar. Debido a las medidas introducidas en cumplimiento con el acuerdo con el FMI el ARS se apreció frente al dólar. Si hace dos meses la moneda estadounidense llegaba a costar unos 40 pesos, ahora el greenback se evalúa en alrededor de 35 pesos argentinos. No obstante, ARS ya está tocando el límite inferior del corredor cambiario establecido por el FMI. Por lo tanto, la moneda nacional de Argentina pronto volverá a subir. Según Scouts Financieros de Libertex, la política monetaria de la FED estimulará la depreciación de pesos en diciembre cuando se eleve una vez más la tasa de interés de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU.


----------



## Libertex (13 Nov 2018)

*Mercado estadounidense tiene buenas perspectivas en el contexto de encarecimiento de oro negro*

Mercados de valores

Mercado de valores estadounidense tiene buenas perspectivas debido a la apreciación de petróleo. No obstante, el crecimiento más pronunciado es contenido por el negativo en mercados europeos, preocupados por el Brexit.

Según Libertex, los principales índices bursátiles estadounidenses perdieron el fin de la semana pasada entre 0,8-1,7%. La Reserva Federal mantuvo la tasa de interés a nivel de 2-2,25%. Al mismo tiempo destacó que la mejora en la situación laboral y el crecimiento rápido de la actividad comercial daban margen para aumentar la tasa de interés. Los inversores esperan que la decisión se tome a mediados de diciembre.

Las bolsas europeas perdieron ayer entre 0,3-0,8%. La única excepción es el índice británico FTSE 100 que aumentó 0,2% ante la depreciación de la libra esterlina. La moneda nacional barata favorece las exportaciones de Gran Bretaña. Al mismo tiempo la negativa de Bruselas a la propuesta de Londres sobre el Brexit impactó negativamente en el mercado europeo.

Los precios de petróleo siguen creciendo tras anuncios de Arabia Saudí sobre la reducción de producción en diciembre. Además, influye en la dinámica de precios el efecto de corrección al alza – el viernes pasado Brent llegó por debajo de 70 dólares por el barril, WTI – 60 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Nov 2018)

*Factores extraregionales para las economías de América Latina siguen siendo los mismos: relaciones entre EE.UU. y China, Brexit y el precio de oro negro*



Hay esperanzas de que el conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU. se resuelva. La liberalización de comercio mundial y la aceleración económica a nivel global darían un impulso para los países de América Latina. Hay información de que Washington decidió demorar la introducción de nuevos aranceles a los bienes chinos. Después en la Casa Blanca desmintieron esa información, pero la mera existencia de estos rumores indica que la clase política de EE.UU. es dividida. Por lo tanto, hay pronósticos de que en la reunión bilateral de Trump y el líder chino Xi Jinping se alcanzará un compromiso mutuamente beneficioso.

Asimismo, los inversores latinoamericanos siguen atentamente las noticias de Brexit. El borrador de acuerdo está listo, pero hay cuestiones litigiosas. La tensión en las relaciones de Londres y Bruselas ya ha debilitado las posiciones de varios políticos británicos, inclusive de Theresa May. Londres está lejos del continente latinoamericano, pero la ruptura de relaciones británico-europeos puede significar el comienzo de nueva era en el comercio británico-latinoamericano. Es bien probable que la primera ministra británica que viajará a finales del mes a la cumbre de G20 aborde esta cuestión con los dirigentes políticos de la región.

Sigue relevante la situación en el mercado global de hidrocarburos. La OPEP+ planea sellar un acuerdo de reducción de producción de petróleo. Dicha organización ya ha destacado varias veces que se está observando el exceso de la oferta de oro negro en el mercado global. Si el acuerdo se firma, los precios subirán. Será beneficioso para Venezuela, Ecuador, Colombia, México y Brasil.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 Nov 2018)

*Peso argentino está sobrevaluado*



Los analistas del Banco de América Merrill Lynch (BAML) indican que el peso argentino es sobrevaluado. La sobrevaluación tiene lugar tras la crisis de la moneda nacional que observamos hace un par de meses. Sólo la intervención del Fondo Monetario Internacional logró salvar la economía del país del colapso.

Ahora los scouts financieros de BAML indican que la moneda es sobrevaluada.

El peso perdió casi la mitad de su valor esté año debido al encarecimiento del dólar. La moneda estadounidense gana terreno tras aumentos de la tasa de interés y afecta las divisas de países emergentes. Argentina sufrió junto con Turquía, pero a diferencia del país asiático Buenos Aires tenía mucha más deuda denominada en dólares.

Según Libertex, peso bajó hasta el mínimo hace casi dos meses. En aquel momento 1 dólar estadounidense costaba 41,575 ARS. Es decir, este año la moneda nacional argentina ha perdido la mitad de su valor. Hasta ahora el dólar ha perdido 15% contra el peso, acercándose al límite de 35 ARS por 1 dólar establecido por el FMI. Técnicamente el Banco de la Nación tendrá que vender dólares para mantener el tipo de cambio en el intervalo objetivo.

Es verdad que por ahora el peso argentino es la moneda más sobrevaluada en los mercados emergentes. Después del crédito del FMI de 56,3 mil millones de dólares la economía del país está gradualmente recuperándose, y el banco central ya ha vuelto a controlar la situación.

Por lo tanto, es bien probable que las autoridades no traten de ganar puntos políticos dejando el peso bajar aún más. La moneda ya resaltó del límite inferior del intervalo establecido, y volvió a devaluarse. La tendencia bajista será interrumpida después de la cumbre del G20, en la cual se prevé la firma de varios acuerdos comerciales bilaterales. No obstante, el efecto del evento principal a celebrarse en Argentina será corto. El aumento de la tasa de interés de la FED provocará la devaluación más profunda del peso argentino que se acercará a nivel de alrededor de 40 ARS por 1 dólar.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Nov 2018)

*Brasil de Bolsonaro
*


Trump brasileño o Jair Bolsonaro ganó las elecciones en Brasil. Lo comparan con el inquilino de la Casa Blanca debido a sus insultos en contra de afroamericanos, minorías sexuales y otras. Bolsonaro ganó con una margen segura a pesar de la campaña controvertida. Hasta el enero de 2019 los inversores van a reaccionar a sus planes políticos.

Después de la primera ronda de elecciones los inversores reaccionaron positivamente al éxito de Jair Bolsonaro. Según Libertex, real se apreció 2% frente al dólar, y los valores locales subieron alrededor de 5%. No obstante, tras el anuncio de su victoria en la segunda ronda de elecciones real y valores brasileños bajaron unos puntos. Como siempre, se confirmó el dicho más conocido de inversores - “comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia.” Economistas están impresionados con las promesas de Bolsonaro de reformar el banco central, arreglar el déficit fiscal y reducir el tamaño del Estado. El ministro de finanzas de Brasil será Paolo Guedes, el economista de la Universidad de Chicago, más famoso por el enfoque liberal de sus egresados. Es una noticia especialmente apasionante para los inversores.

Los mercados estaban impresionados tanto por la victoria de Bolsonaro, como por su partido en las elecciones en el Congreso. Su Partido Social Liberal es el segundo partido más influyente en la cámara alta del parlamento brasileño con 52 congresistas (antes tenía solo 8 escaños) de 513. Otros partidos de derecha también ganaron muchos puestos que antes pertenecían a los centristas, así que Bolsonaro tiene todas las herramientas para promover las reformas que necesita Brasil – el país tiene el déficit fiscal de 8% del PIB, 13% de su población está en paro. Los ciudadanos de Brasil junto con inversores esperan que el presidente nuevo logre avanzar con su agenda política, superando la resistencia del congreso fracturado y corrupto.

Sin embargo, el camino no será fácil. Bolsonaro tendrá que recortar gastos sociales, y es muy doloroso para muchas familias brasileñas. Además, será necesario enmendar la constitución para llevar adelante la reforma jubilatoria, y el apoyo de la derecha unida no será suficiente. El presidente necesitará apoyo de por lo menos 11 partidos. Por lo tanto, ganar las elecciones fue nada más que el comienzo de un largo recorrido. Brasil no es un país fácil para gobernar, y avanzar con la agenda reformista allí es aún más difícil.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Nov 2018)

*Recuperación tras la caída de precios de petróleo*



Día comercial en los mercados estounidenses puede comenzar con crecimiento moderado, porque la situación se corrige tras la caída de precios de petróleo del martes.

Según Libertex, después de la pérdida del valor de petróleo mercados estadunidenses perdieron 2% debido a las ventas de acciones de empresas del sector tecnológico. Además, el martes fue publicada la estadística débil del mercado inmobiliario, y el mercado global de petróleo bajó drásticamente. Los futuros de los índices de EE.UU. crecen entre 0,5-0,9%.

Bolsas asiáticas están en la zona ambigua. Los índices europeos están creciendo alrededor de 1% debido a las noticias corporativas positivas.

Precios de petróleo empiezan a recuperarse después de la caída de más de 7%. El martes el Precio de Brent rompió la marca de 62 dólares por el barril, es el nivel mínimo desde febrero. Es probable que las cotizaciones de oro negro sigan volátiles.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 Nov 2018)

*¿Qué posibilidades ofrece el scout financiero?*

Buscar trabajo por adelantado es garantía de éxito si invierte en activos financieros. El conjunto de factores que finalmente afectan el precio está en constante movimiento. Esto requiere un seguimiento constante y una respuesta rápida a los cambios en el entorno macro y microeconómico. La famosa frase de Leo Silard "para el éxito no es necesario ser más inteligente que los demás, sólo tiene que ser un día más rápido que la mayoría" ilustra mejor que nada la aparición de un nuevo servicio financiero, el "Scouting financiero" que ayuda a los traders a ser más rápidos y rentables.

La necesidad de un seguimiento constante de los últimos estados de ánimo y tendencias ha llevado a evolucionar el análisis y que aparezca la exploración financiera. Antes, para comprender lo que se espera de estos instrumentos durante la sesión de negociación durante el día, los traders sólo tenían que ver la noticia y resumir el cierre del mercado en el día anterior, y una vez al trimestre, analizar los informes de una empresa en particular. Sin embargo, estos métodos son ahora necesarios, aunque sólo son una evaluación aproximada y preliminar. Hoy en día, para ser un trader eficaz, debe ser capaz de anticipar las tendencias e ir dos pasos por delante.

Sí, un inversor puede esperar un aumento en el valor de las acciones de Boeing, ya que muestra un aumento en las ganancias de trimestre a trimestre. Pero, ¿qué dinámica real demostrarán las cotizaciones si la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos aumenta la tasa de refinanciación una y otra vez a lo largo del año y el ajuste del PIB de las principales potencias mundiales indica una desaceleración del PIB mundial? ¿Los préstamos para empresas y corporaciones estadounidenses son cada vez más caros y el número de viajes aéreos comienza a disminuir?

Esto es precisamente lo que hace el scouting financiero (exploración financiera): recopila la última información actualizada que le permite actuar con anticipación. Es un servicio único que está disponible para traders en la plataforma comercial Libertex.

El desarrollo de la tecnología y las comunicaciones permite, por un lado, obtener más información y por otro, contribuye a una interacción cada vez mayor entre los distintos factores y aumenta su impacto en el valor de los activos financieros finales. Para tener éxito hoy en día, es necesario reaccionar más rápido de lo que lo hacían los inversores hace 20 años y ser al menos un par de horas más rápido que la mayoría de compañeros. Así se puede parafrasear la frase de Leo Silard adaptándola a las realidades actuales.


----------



## racional (29 Nov 2018)

El destino del oil es volver a los $20, y suerte si no baja más.


----------



## Libertex (5 Dic 2018)

*Las acciones de productores de marihuana están cayendo y corrigen el nivel después de llegar a sus máximos*

El precio de las acciones de las empresas más significantes del sector de productores canadienses de marihuana, generalmente, está cayendo, alcanzando la caída de cotizaciones de algunos valores del 5-6%. El mercado sigue la corrección hacia abajo después del boom del mes de octubre relacionado con la legalización de marihuana en Canadá para consumo recreativo.

El precio actual de acciones es mucho inferior al pico de precios. Por ejemplo, las acciones de los líderes del mercado, tales como Canopy Growth Corp. y Tilray Inc., han caído casi un 50% respecto a sus máximos de 12 meses. Algunos de estos, por ejemplo, Aurora Cannabis Inc., han sufrido una caída aún más considerable.

Sin embargo, últimamente aparecen noticias positivas que según exploradores financieros podrían convertirse en puntos de referencia para la compra de títulos de estas empresas. Así, fue una buena noticia para productores de marihuana que el gobierno de Grecia adjudicó las primeras licencias para el cultivo de cannabis para fines medicinales. Además, algunos otros países, incluyendo Gran Britania y Alemania, no excluyen la legalización de esta actividad.

Otra noticia positiva para algunas empresas del sector fue la publicación por la agencia Bloomberg de una lista de las 50 empresas de futuro prometedor que podrían ser interesantes para inversionistas en el año 2019. Entre los integrantes de la lista aparece el productor de marihuana la empresa Canopy Growth.

Es de esperar que en el contexto de una corrección duradera del mercado hacia la explosión de crecimiento en el mes de octubre, el precio de las acciones de Canopy Growth (СGС) puede bajar a 29-30 dólares a lo largo de la semana, los títulos de Tilray – pueden caer a 100-105 dólares, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis Inc. – a 4,5-5 dólares, Aphria Inc. – a 6,5-7 dólares y de Cronos Group – a 8,2-8,5 dólares.

Iván Marchena, analista Libertex


----------



## Libertex (11 Dic 2018)

*¿En que activo invertir en el mercado inestable? En plata*



Los precios de plata son estables durante un periodo largo. Este periodo está acercándose a su fin. Los precios de este metal crecerán en lo que va del año un 3%.

La principal causa es el final del ciclo de aumento de la tasa de interés de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. Los representantes de este organismo dan alusiones a la próxima terminación de la política del encarecimiento del dólar. Según las proyecciones de scouts financieros, en 2019 habrá sólo un aumento de la tasa en comparación con cuatro realizados este año. La depreciación de la moneda estadounidense causará la apreciación de los metales preciosos, incluyendo la plata.

Otro factor importante es el interés creciente hacia las ventas del oro. Se debe al factor de temporada: antes del fin del año los metales preciosos gozan de la demanda adicional – los inversores prefieren mitigar los riesgos y los bancos centrales aumentan el volumen de sus reservas. Conforme a las observaciones del equipo de Libertex, el oro y la plata son activos relacionados que tienen la dinámica muy parecida.

Además, la plata es un activo perspectivo en el contexto de la falta de estabilidad en los mercados líderes. En el periodo de la tormenta un activo protegido adicional nunca estará de más. Antes de la confirmación de la moderación de los apetitos de la FED es recomendable realizar las compras de prueba, y al ser confirmada la política menos dura se puede abrir las posiciones más amplias y a más largo plazo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Dic 2018)

*La plataforma de trading Libertex agrega 5 CFD de acciones de marihuana*

Libertex ha añadido cinco nuevos contratos por diferencia (CFD, por sus siglas en inglés) a su plataforma de trading. A partir de este martes, 11 de diciembre de 2018, los inversores que usen nuestra plataforma multicanal podrán operar con los cinco activos más calientes que representan las compañías más populares del mundo que actualmente e desarrollan en la producción y distribución de cannabis.

Los CFD de estas acciones están ya disponibles en Libertex:

Tilray
Canopy Growth
Aphria
Cronos Group
Aurora Cannabis
El CEO de Libertex, Michael Geiger, explica que “la marihuana es un sector de rápido crecimiento en Canadá y en Estados Unidos después de haber sido legalizada para los usos medicinal y recreativo. Esto ha derivado en un veloz incremento de la cantidad de compañías que ahora cultivan marihuana o elaboran productos a partir de esta planta. Ahora, muchos inversores buscan la manera de incluir estos activos en su cartera de valores. Estamos encantados de poder satisfacer la demanda de estos instrumentos financieros y añadir los CFD de las acciones más interesantes a la plataforma de trading Libertex”.

Sobre Libertex:

Libertex es una marca internacional con más de veinte años de experiencia en los mercados financieros y en el comercio digital. Libertex ofrece acceso a sus inversores a acciones, cambio de moneda, índices, activos de agricultura, petróleo, gas y muchos otros instrumentos financieros. Libertex tiene más de 2.200.000 clientes en América Latina, Europa y Asia gracias a un servicio de máximas prestaciones. La plataforma cuenta con más de 150 activos para comerciar. En 2016, Libertex fue galardonada en el Forex EXPO Awards como la mejor plataforma de trading; y la publicación Global Banking and Finance Review la nombró la mejor aplicación de trading de Eurasia. En 2017, los Forex Awards reconocieron a Libertex como la mejor aplicación de trading y bróker de criptomoneda


----------



## Libertex (11 Dic 2018)

*Continuarán nerviosismo y alta volatilidad en los mercados europeos.*



La volatilidad de los mercados bursátiles europeos queda siendo alta, y los inversionistas andan nerviosos debido a la detención del Director de Finanzas de la Huawei china, recelando que pueda interrumpir los acuerdos comerciales entre los EE UU y China.

En relación con esta situación, la Comisión Europea ya ha manifestado su preocupación por el riesgo de recopilación no autorizada de datos por parte de las empresas de tecnología chinas en Europa.


A la vez, los operadores, en el contexto de las estadísticas publicadas recientemente respecto a la economía de los EE UU, opinan que la Reserva Federal de los EE UU puede reducir los ritmos de aumento de la tasa de interés básica el próximo año. Este año, el regulador ya ha aumentado la tasa tres veces: en marzo, junio y septiembre. Se espera otro aumento en la próxima reunión de la FED, que se celebrará del 18 al 19 de diciembre, pero aún se desconoce el número de promociones en 2019. Inicialmente, se planearon para tres, pero en caso de empeorarse la situación económica, el regulador podría optar por el aumento de la tasa menos veces.



Al mismo tiempo, la decisión de la OPEP+ de reducir el volumen de producción de combustible a partir del próximo año, ha desactivado un tanto la situación en el mercado mundial de petróleo. Como resultado de la reunión de los ministros de todos los países participantes del Acuerdo de la OPEP +, se decidió reducir la producción total de petróleo para todos los países en 1,2 millones de barriles diarios desde enero de 2019, durante la primera mitad del año. De estos, 800 mil barriles de petróleo corresponderán a los países de la OPEP y 400 mil a aquellos no pertenecientes a la OPEP.


Probablemente, en el contexto de señales externas contradictorias en los mercados europeos, la alta volatilidad se mantendrá en un futuro próximo. Los scouts financieros confían en que los participantes del mercado se mantendrán nerviosos por la situación geopolítica en el mundo.



Ivan Marchena, analista de Libertex

---------- Post added 11-dic-2018 at 20:24 ----------

*Las acciones de los productores de marihuana continúan cayendo, volviendo a niveles justos.*

Los valores de las empresas productoras de marihuana siguen cayendo desde sus máximos alcanzados en octubre. Siendo activados por la legalización del cannabis para fines recreativos, vuelven a sus niveles justos.



Este mercado es muy especulativo, y los precios alzados por los especuladores, en ese momento, resultaron ser, por supuesto, muy altos, y las acciones de la compañía de este sector fueron acaparadas. Muchos inversores se mostraron demasiado optimistas acerca de las productoras de este segmento, esperando un aumento significativo de las ventas y la obtención de super-beneficios. Al mismo tiempo, muchas de estas compañías no tenían un plan de negocios claro y eficaz, y el crecimiento explosivo de las ventas inicialmente previsto no resultó justificado.


Al mismo tiempo, las grandes productoras de este sector, como Canopy Growth y Tilray, sin embargo lucen un tanto mejor que otras compañías en este segmento, aunque sus cotizaciones de la semana pasada también mostraron una caída bastante significativa. No obstante, las acciones de estas compañías pueden ser buenas para inversiones a largo plazo. El apoyo a largo plazo de las acciones de Tilray son los planes de ésta de ganar cuota del mercado de marihuana en los Estados Unidos, si se legaliza el cannabis en todo el país. El fuerte de la Canopy es la envergadura de la producción y de los mercados de venta.


Probablemente, las perspectivas para la próxima semana en el mercado será la caída sucesiva de precios de las acciones de este sector. Así, las acciones de Canopy Growth (CGC) pueden bajar de precio hasta $ 25-27, los valores de Tilray (TLRY) - hasta $ 95-97, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis Inc (ACB) - bajar hasta 3.8-4 y el Grupo Cronos (CRON) - hasta 9.8-10 dólares. En acciones de otra productora - Aphria Inc. (APHA): se observa una alta volatilidad, cuando las cotizaciones durante el día pueden bajar o aumentar de una vez en un 20%. Probablemente, la misma también se seguirá observando, y el precio de las acciones se mantendrá en torno a 5-5.5 dólares.



Ivan Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (12 Dic 2018)

*Apple ni siquiera perdió valor por la decisión judicial en contra de sus equipos*



Qualcomm, el productor principal de procesadores, informó el lunes que la corte regional de China falló a favor de su demanda en contra de Apple. La empresa china ahora tiene que parar las ventas de iPhone 6S, iPhone 6S Plus, iPhone 7, iPhone 7 Plus, iPhone 8, iPhone 8 Plus e iPhone X. Los títulos de Apple enseguida empezaron a bajar, mientras que las de Qualcomm crecieron.

El productor de hardware presentó su demanda a finales de 2017. La empresa acusaba a Apple de la recepción de ganancias con el uso no renumerado de la propiedad intelectual ajena. Qualcomm presentó más de diez demandas de patentes, y la corte china ayer resolvió a su favor dos de ellas. La primera patente está relacionada con el cambio de tamaño de las fotografías y la segundo – con el control de las aplicaciones en la pantalla táctil.

Al mismo tiempo Apple indicó que la prohibición judicial se aplica sólo a dos patentes relevantes para el sistema operativo anterior iOS 11. Ahora los productos de Apple se venden con el iOS 12 preinstalado que, conforme a Apple, no transgrede dichas patentes. Por lo tanto, la empresa estadounidense puede seguir vendiendo los últimos modelos de sus iPhones sin restricciones algunas. Además, la decisión no entrará en vigor hasta que ésta no sea confirmada por la corte superior.

Los scouts financieros de Libertex indican que tras la divulgación de la decisión los bonos de Apple bajaron 2%, pero después su precio se recuperó. Por lo tanto, la demanda resultó poco impactante. Se espera que los bonos de la empresa estadounidense crecerán 38% hasta 227,96 dólares por el valor a mediano plazo. Sin embargo, la confirmación de la decisión de la corte china por el poder judicial superior o nuevas resoluciones judiciales negativas en China pueden impactar negativamente en las acciones de Apple. En estos momentos los inversores podrán entrar en el mercado, abriendo las posiciones largas.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (18 Dic 2018)

*Las acciones del mercado de marihuana pueden subir de precio en un contexto de interés de los grandes inversores y planes de expansión internacional.
*

Las acciones de los productores canadienses de marihuana durante la semana pudieron detener la caída en medio de una serie de noticias positivas que confirman buenas perspectivas para la industria. Ante todo, los inversionistas esperan que la marihuana se legalice en los Estados Unidos. En este caso, el mercado puede repetir el auge de este año, que siguió tras acciones similares de las autoridades canadienses, y después de lo cual las acciones de las empresas del sector cayeron en gran escala durante varios meses.


Además, hay un notable interés por las inversiones en empresas de la industria por parte de grandes inversores. Así, por ejemplo, el Fondo de Pensiones para Empleados del Estado de California decidió invertir en el sector productor de marihuana y adquirió acciones de Tilray. Además, Tilray cambió la composición de la junta directiva, que incluyó a los principales empresarios y funcionarios de aquellos países donde la marihuana ya se ha legalizado o se están tomando medidas para legalizarla. Mediante el cambio de la junta directiva, la compañía pretende conquistar mercados internacionales.

Y Aurora Cannabis Inc. anunció sus planes de expandirse al mercado mexicano adquiriendo la Farmacias Magistrales.

Conforme esperan los scouts financieros, las acciones de Tilray (TLRY) en el corto plazo podrían subir de precio a 76-76.5 dólares, Aurora Cannabis (ACB) – aumentar de precio a 6.5-7 dólares, Canopy Growth (CGC) - a 32-33 dólares, Aphria (APHA) - hasta 6-6.5 dólares, y el Grupo Cronos (CRON) - hasta 11.5-12 dólares.

Iván Marchena, analista Libertex


----------



## Libertex (19 Dic 2018)

*El negocio de seguros se desarrolla en Panamá*



Las empresas de seguros que trabajan en Panamá mostraron muy buenos resultados este año. Los niveles de capitalización son muy sólidos, los procedimientos de cobertura (underwriting) eran muy beneficiosos para las empresas. Asimismo, se han incorporado las nuevas técnicas de gestiónde riesgos. Por lo tanto, la industria de seguros de Panamá fue considerada la mejor de la región de América Latina y el Caribe.

A pesar de la estagnación económica y la incertidumbre política relacionado con las elecciones a celebrarse en 2019, los principales indicadores de la industria contribuirán a que la estadística sea positiva.

La economía de Panamá es una de las más dinámicas en la región. En 2017 el sector de seguros creció 5,4% mientras que la economía nacional se expandió 5,3% (PIB). El país contribuye al crecimiento de la industria de seguros de América Central que creció 7,1% en 2017. Las aseguradores de Panamá cobraron 29,3% de los premios pagados en toda la región. Es el líder en servicios de seguros de la vida, la salud y el automóvil. Los seguros médicos son los que han crecido más en Panamá: durante los últimos 5 años el volumen de este tipo de seguros aumenta 10,2% anual.

Hay alrededor de 24 compañías de seguros, pero los cinco principales controlan tres cuartos del mercado. Sin embargo, ya empieza a regir la competencia en el mercado. Crece el volumen de lo que pagan las empresas a los asegurados, disminuyendo el beneficio neto.

Los factores que beneficiaron más el mercado de seguros de Panamá son la política de prevención de lavado de activos, buenas prácticas corporativas y los intentos de cerrar las fisuras jurídicas. Los scouts financieros de Libertex esperan que las variables mencionadas seguirán promoviendo el desarrollo del sector.



Iván Marchena, analista Libertex


----------



## Libertex (21 Dic 2018)

*Tras un crecimiento no duradero, los títulos de productores de marihuana vuelven a caer.*

Las acciones de los productores canadienses de marihuana, tras un corto crecimiento volvieron a una dinámica decreciente. Los participantes del mercado, que antes con optimismo esperaban una posible legalización de marihuana en los Estados Unidos, ahora temen que esta decisión no se tome. Según exploradores financieros, el mayor riesgo para este mercado es que las leyes federales estadounidenses puedan prohibir la venta de marihuana. A pesar de que la probabilidad de ello no es muy alta, los inversores temen tal desarrollo de acontecimientos. Al mismo tiempo, una buena noticia para cotizaciones de las acciones de Tilray resultó la comunicación que una de las cervecerías más grandes del mundo AB InBev planifica junto con la empresa canadiense estudiar la posibilidad de producción de bebidas a base de marihuana. Cada de estas compañías invierte en la empresa mixta en Ontario canadiense $50 millones. Antes, Tilray también comunicó sobre su colaboración con la empresa farmacéutica Novartis, con la cual planifica desarrollar la producción de cannabis para fines medicinales. Es de esperar que en el contexto de una ola de caída de acciones en este sector, en un futuro próximo las acciones de Canopy Growth (CGC) podrán bajar a 27.5 dólares, los títulos de Tirlay (TLRY) – caer a 70 dólares, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis Inc. (ACB) – bajar a 5 dólares, de Aphria Inc. (APHA) – a 5 dólares, y de Cronos Group – a 10.5 dólares.

Ivan Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (24 Dic 2018)

*Petróleo perdió 5% de su valor y sigue bajando*



Por primera vez en 18 meses Brent descendió por debajo de 53 dólares por el barril. Junto con el barril bajaron las cotizaciones de productores de oro negro.

El viernes, 21 de diciembre, Brent perdió 5% de su valor y llegó por debajo de 53 dólares. La tendencia se desarrolla desde el comienzo de la semana pasada, el petróleo pinchó los niveles de 57 dólares y de 55 dólares. Ahora la racha bajista se acelera.

Para los scouts financieros de Libertex la caída de precios de hidrocarburos se debe al aumento de la tasa de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. y a las preocupaciones por cumplimiento del acuerdo de la OPEP+ sobre reducción de producción. El precio actual de Brent se está haciendo inconveniente casi para todos los países de la OPEP salvo Kuwait.

No hay nuevos factores significativos, pero el mercado sigue corrigiendo la falta de equilibrio a favor de la oferta. La reducción real de producción en la OPEP+ comenzará en enero, y el diciembre es el mes de la producción máxima en Rusia, EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí. Por lo tanto, los inversores no se ven preocupados por noticias negativas que vienen, en particular, de Libia.

A la vez, bajaron las cotizaciones de las empresas petroleras, cuyas ganancias dependen directamente del precio de su producto. Schlumberger, que realiza las tareas de exploración geológica, excava pozos y administra el procesamiento de hidrocarburos, perdió 5,3% de su valor. Apache, empresa estadounidense, que trabaja con los yacimientos de petróleo y gas de esquisto, se depreció 4,9%.

Es de esperar que la situación no se corrija antes del fin de fiestas navideñas. Tomando en consideración las sanciones vigentes contra Irán, problemas en yacimientos de Libia, la implementación del nuevo acuerdo de cuotas de la OPEP+ se recomienda abrir las posiciones a largo plazo con Brent. La caída actual es una brillante oportunidad para entrar en el mercado.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Dic 2018)

*Euro se ve más fuerte frente al dólar*



La Reserva Federal terminó el ciclo de normalización de la política monetaria y crediticia. La probabilidad de que la tasa sea aumentada una sola vez en 2019 es de 26%. Los expertos de Bloomberg pronosticaban que en 2019 el par EUR/USD alcance la marca de 1,2 debido a la desaceleración de política de restricción monetaria de la FED. Ahora dólar se ve impactado por la falta de solidez política, parálisis del gobierno y la amenaza de la pérdida de independencia de la Reserva Federal.

No es el mejor momento para comprar las acciones estadounidenses. La economía se desacelera, el dólar sigue siendo fuerte y Donald Trump empezó la guerra personal contra la FED. El índice de volatilidad de CBOE alcanzó el máximo de febrero después de que Trump criticó una vez más a la FED y el ministro de economía Steven Mnuchin se reunió con los principales dirigentes bancarios para estabilizar la situación en el mercado nacional. Los índices bursátiles van bajando de una manera más acelerada desde 1930, mientras que la posibilidad de la intervención directa de Washington va creciendo.

Para el inquilino de la Casa Blanca la única problema de la economía de EE.UU. es la Reserva Federal. Para él no existe mercado, la necesidad de llevar a cabo o terminar la guerra comercial contra china o el cese de operación del gobierno. Pero la FED tiene la posición muy fuerte, lo único que no puede hacer el regulador es contraatacar. Su jefe Jerome Powell no va a dimitir. El mercado financiero no está contento con la política del Comité de Mercados Abiertos (FOMC), pero estará aun más descontento si se cuestiona la independencia de la FED.

La victoria de los demócratas en las elecciones parciales pone en agenda el posible parálisis político del estado estadounidense. En 2017 Trump no pudo promover en el Congreso la reforma del sistema de salud pública, y el dólar reaccionó muy negativamente. Este fracaso impactó en la confianza del presidente que no podía cumplir su promesa electoral. Lo mismo puede pasar en 2019. Trump necesita dinero para construir un muro fronterizo con México y el Congreso no quiere financiarlo. El gobierno está parcialmente cerrado ahora. Es bien probable que la situación no se resuelva en enero.

Por lo tanto, la economía estadounidense puede desacelerarse en el primer trimestre del año entrante. En julio-septiembre la economía creció 3,4% en vez de 3,5% previsto. Lo mismo pasará en el comienzo de 2019 si el factor del invierno muy frio se combina con los efectos negativos de la política de Trump. En este contexto el par EUR/USD puede superar el máximo de diciembre y llegar hasta 1,16.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Dic 2018)

*USD/JPY*

El par USD/JPY trata de recuperar sus posiciones. Sin embargo, esta dinámica se debe a los intentos de fijar sus beneficios ante las vacaciones navideñas. La caída es probable:

- La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. dejó bien claro la semana pasada que en 2019 habrá, como máximo, dos aumentos de la tasa de interés en vez de tres.

- Trump dijo que la política monetaria de Jerome Powell no le apetecía e incluso aludió a su posible despido (a pesar de que él no puede hacerlo).

- Hay más preocupaciones por la desaceleración económica de EE.UU.

- Según Libertex, los precios se han consolidado por encima del promedio de 50 periodos.

El objetivo inmediato es la marca de 110,60.

USD/CNH

USD/CNH no pudo consolidarse después de crecer a pesar de las noticias negativas para el dólar tras la reunión de la FED.

- Parece que las negociaciones sobre el fin de guerra comercial entre EE.UU. y China no serán fáciles, lo que presiona el yuan.

- Londres y Washington volvieron a acusar a China de ciberespionaje, empeorando el clima de negociaciones.

- La estadística económica de EE.UU. era positiva en general a pesar del crecimiento por debajo de expectativas.

Por lo tanto, el par USD/CNH tiene como objetivo la marca de 6,9560.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2018 at 14:04 ----------

*Las acciones de productores de marihuana pueden subir de precio después de las vacaciones navideñas.*

Las acciones de productores canadienses de marihuana, después del receso en los merados de los EE.UU debido a las fiestas navideñas, podrán tener una subida significante. Antes del receso navideño de las bolsas americanas, los valores de este sector han demostrado una dinámica bastante buena. Por ejemplo, las acciones de Aphria Inc., según los resultados de la subasta en Nueva York del 24 de diciembre, han subido un 14%. El interés por este sector en el momento se explica por varios factores. Así, las compras de las acciones de productores de marihuana han tenido lugar antes de las fiestas en el contexto de una brusca caída del mercado de valores americano. Los índices de la bolsa de valores de los EE.UU. en vísperas de Navidad han demostrado una caída más significante en su historia. El pesimismo de inversores respecto a los activos clásicos está relacionado con la crisis política en los EE.UU, donde el presidente Trump no quiere firmar el presupuesto porque el mismo no contempla fondos para la construcción del muro en la frontera con México. Los participantes del mercado, por estar decepcionados en los instrumentos clásicos de inversión, prestan atención a los segmentos del mercado menos tradicionales. Así, además del sector de productores de marihuana, en los últimos días ha habido una subida brusca de criptomonedas. Un factor más del crecimiento en este sector del mercado es la expectativa de la próxima legalización de marihuana en los EE.UU. Si esto sucede, los productores de cannabis tendrán un mercado enorme de venta para su producto. Y tomando en cuenta que desde sus máximos del mes de octubre, cuando fue legalizada la venta de marihuana con fines recreativos en Canadá, los valores del sector han retrocedido mucho, por lo que el potencial de su crecimiento es bastante sustancial. Es de esperar que después de las vacaciones navideñas en los EE.UU. las acciones de Aurora Cannabis Inc (ACB) puedan subir hasta 5.5 dólares, Canopy Growth Corp (CGC) – hasta 27 dólares, Cronos Group Inc (CRON) – hasta 10,5 dólares, y Aphria Inc (APHA) – hasta 6 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Dic 2018)

*Brent perdió 42% de su valor en tres meses. ¿Qué pasará con el petróleo en 2019?*



A partir del comienzo de octubre las cotizaciones de Brent bajaron 41,5%. Expertos consideran que próximamente el oro negro puede retroceder hasta 40 dólares por el barril. Sin embargo, la reducción de la producción en los países de la OPEP+ tiene que empujar los precios hasta 70 dólares en 2019.

Antes del 24 de diciembre Brent se depreció 12,25% en el transcurso de tres días. En el día de la Navidad precios descendieron 15% más. No se descarta que próximamente la marca estándar Brent llegue muy por debajo de 50 dólares por barril.

Actualmente en el mercado está desarrollándose la tendencia bajista. Según Libertex, el lunes Brent perdió 6,2% de su valor mientras que WTI cayó 6,34% hasta 42,7 dólares por el barril. Es el menor precio en el periodo desde julio de 2017.

La causa principal es la preocupación por la desaceleración económica global tras la reducción de la tasa básica de la Reserva Federal y la parálisis del gobierno de EE.UU. que no pudo coordinar la aprobación de su propio presupuesto en el Congreso. Además, sigue vigente el factor del conflicto comercial sino-estadounidense. A pesar de las noticias optimistas, el conflicto todavía no está resuelto.

Los factores negativos con los que se enfrenta Brent hoy son de mediano y largo plazo. No espera la mejora inmediata debido a la complejidad de los problemas. Por lo tanto, la próxima recuperación es poco probable. Al revés, el nivel de soporte de 50 dólares por el barril de Brent está flojo. Si el precio del activo baja aún más, es de esperar que el nuevo intervalo comercial se establezca a nivel de 40-45 dólares.

Al mismo tiempo las perspectivas para el mercado son muy buenas. En diciembre la OPEP+ firmó el acuerdo de reducción de producción en 1,2 millones de barriles diarios. OPEP recortará la producción en 800 mil barriles y el resto de países firmantes del acuerdo, incluyendo Rusia – en 400 mil.

El compromiso empezará a producir efectos reales en 2019.Durante el primer trimestre del próximo año el exceso de la oferta influirá en los precios, pero después la ley de oferta y demanda tomará riendas de la situación. Los scouts financieros de Libertex esperan que en el marzo de 2019 esta marca de oro negro supere 65 dólares por el barril, en segundo trimestre – se encarezca hasta 68, en tercer – se cotice alrededor de 70, y llegue hasta 80 en el cuarto trimestre. El precio promedio de Brent en 2019 será de 70 dólares.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex



Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (29 Dic 2018)

*En el año venidero, los metales preciosos y las acciones de productores de marihuana pueden llegar a ser un buen instrumento para invertir, mientras que los precios de criptomonedas y los futuros del crudo serán muy volátiles.*

El próximo año podrá resultar poco predecible respecto a las perspectivas del mercado de activos clásicos. Así, los mercados de valores y dólar quedarán sometidos a presión de factores geopolíticos. En particular, los factores negativos para ellos siguen siendo el conflicto no resuelto entre los Estados Unidos y China, ciertos temores respecto a sobreoferta en el mercado del petróleo y falta de predictibilidad de la política de la Reserva Federal respecto a la tasa de interés. 

Si la Fed estadounidense decide atenuar su política monetaria y crediticia subiendo la tasa de interés menos veces que fue planificado, el dólar podrá bajar.

Al mismo tiempo, los instrumentos clásicos alternativos, tales como criptomonedas, tampoco tienen buen aspecto. Este año hubo un desplome de cotizaciones en este mercado, muchas empresas para minar criptomonedas y empresas relacionadas con criptomonedas sufrieron muchas pérdidas. Probablemente, en el año venidero el mercado de criptomonedas siga su caída, porque todavía no existen premisas para recuperar el crecimiento.

Las acciones de productores de cannabis podrían ser un instrumento interesante. Actualmente, los participantes del mercado están esperando la legalización de cannabis en los Estados Unidos, después de eso puede empezar el crecimiento brusco de cotizaciones de estas acciones.

Además, los metales preciosos siguen siendo un buen instrumento para invertir, los cuales tradicionalmente se consideran como “protectores” en el mercado volátil.

Ivan Marchena, analista de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (9 Ene 2019)

*Netflix creció 9%. Es recomendable comprar las acciones*



Este lunes Netflix se apreció 9% después de que el contenido de la compañía obtuvo cinco globos de oro (el prestigioso premio, se considera el segundo más importante después de Oscar). Los valores de esta empresa se encarecieron siete veces en últimos 8 días comerciales. Ahora las acciones están 25% por debajo del nivel récord de julio del año pasado.

Para Netflix cinco globos significan que las inversiones de la empresa en la producción del contenido original se recuperan. La empresa ganó más premios que cualquier otro servicio del streaming o de la red, siendo galardonada con tres premios por contenido de televisión y con dos por películas. El principal competidor de Netflix que es Amazon Prime Video obtuvo nada más que dos globos de oro, HBO recibió un solo premio.

Netflix se prepara para la competencia más fuerte. Este año Disney planea borrar todo su contenido de Netflix, ya que planea crea su propio streaming – Disney+. Por eso el contenido propio de calidad es un factor clavé para el crecimiento del número de suscriptores. Netflix planea aumentar dos veces la producción del contenido original.

Conforme al análisis de scouts financieros de Libertex, el valor de la empresa puede crecer 20% este año hasta 400 dólares por la acción. Muchas agencias analíticas ya incluyeron Netflix en su lista de recomendaciones. Es recomendable abrir las posiciones después de la publicación del informe trimestral el 17 de enero.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (14 Ene 2019)

*Apple planea producir tres nuevos modelos de iPhone este año.*



La más cara tendrá tres cámaras.

El objetivo principal es sustituir a iPhone XR que no goza de la demanda suficiente. Se debe a las ventas débiles en China. En este país varios vendedores bajaron el precio de este modelo. Además, el ciclo de vida de celulares se alarga en China.

La relación precio-calidad y la cantidad de cámaras son problemas principales de Apple. Los competidores producen teléfonos con cuatro cámaras que cuestan menos.

La semana pasada la empresa publicó la proyección renovada de ganancias en el primer trimestre de 2019. Las estimaciones provocaron la caída de más de 10% de acciones. Se espera que en 2019 la empresa estadounidense venderá 20 millones menos de aparatos – alrededor de 180 millones unidades.

Apple espera que logre cambiar la tendencia. Sí, ahora hay menos clientes, pero los que compran un producto de la empresa tratan de combinarlo con otros. Además de dispositivos la compañía vende sus servicios (por ejemplo, iCloud) y aplicaciones.

Las ventas débiles en el cuarto trimestre de 2018 tuvieron impacto negativo. Las proyecciones de ganancias por cada acción ahora oscilan alrededor de 12,39 dólares. Se espera que el nivel objetivo de precios este año sea de 211 dólares en vez de 236. Sin embargo, los analistas de Libertex señalan que a más largo plazo Apple se encarecerá gracias a la introducción de nuevos productos.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Ene 2019)

*2019 aporta optimismo a Argentina. Peso se consolida, riesgo país baja*



Este año arrancó de una manera positiva para todos mercados emergentes, Argentina incluida. Las variables más relevantes para la economía argentina, el riesgo país y el tipo de cambio peso-dólar, son muy favorables últimamente.

El Banco Central por primera vez tuvo que intervenir en el mercado cambiario. Pero nadie esperaba que tendrá que vender dólares en vez de comprar. El peso se acercó al límite inferior establecido por el Fondo Monetario Internacional. Adquirió 20 millones de USD. Como consecuencia, se expandió la base monetaria y se redujo el riesgo país cuyo nivel alto molesta al sector privado. Si el riesgo es muy alto, el crédito para las empresas nacionales es costoso.

Otra noticia positiva vino del Ministerio de Hacienda del país. Se planea que a partir de abril el organismo público venderá en el mercado 10 mil millones de dólares a fin de adquirir pesos necesarios para cubrir los gastos regulares del país. En el pasado dichos fondos se adquirían a través de la venta de dólares al banco central.

¿Qué significa esto? Si los inversores empiezan a comprar dólares debido a la ambigüedad política y económica en vísperas de las elecciones, en el mercado habrá la cantidad suficiente del dinero para satisfacer a la demanda. La maniobra permitirá evitar la caída profundo del peso argentino a la hora más delicada para el gobierno.

La probabilidad de que el país no pueda cumplir sus obligaciones financieras o el riesgo país bajo desde 840 puntos básicos registrados en diciembre hasta 700 puntos básicos. Esta cifra sigue siendo muy alta, pero la tendencia es bien positiva. Se debe a que la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. indicó que sería más cautelosa en su política monetaria y crediticia en 2019, porque los riesgos potenciales para la economía estadounidense todavía no se habían aclarado.

Otro factor positivo es la inauguración de Jair Bolsonaro en Brasil. La política de su gobierno definitivamente será favorable a los mercados brasileños. Se considera que las tendencias en la economía nacional brasileña influyen directamente en la economía argentina.

A pesar de optimismo de la semana pasada hay que tener mucho cuidado. Los factores estructurales que provocaron la crisis en el país todavía están presentes. Si la situación internacional se hace menos favorable, la economía argentina será impactada.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Ene 2019)

*Libra esterlina es la más débil en el par EUR/GBP*

Llegó la hora X para Londres. El Parlamento determina el destino de Brexit. Hay muy pocos motivos para optimismo.

Ni oposición, ni el partido conservador apoyan a Theresa may. Por lo tanto, es bien probable que Theresa May pierda el voto de Brexit con la mayoría pronunciándose en contra de la ruptura con la Unión Europea. La consecuencia de esto puede ser la salida del Reino Unido de la UE sin acuerdo. Será un golpe muy duro para la libra esterlina. En este contexto euro se ve muy sólido. El objetivo para el par EUR/GBP es 0,9000.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (16 Ene 2019)

*Las acciones de productores de marihuana suben en el contexto de noticias corporativas.*

Las acciones de los productores canadienses de marihuana en el mercado estadounidense suben dentro de la corrección respecto a la bajada anterior. Al mismo tiempo, en una perspectiva a largo plazo las acciones seguirán bajo presión, junto con todo el mercado estadounidense, de los problemas políticos internos de los EE.UU.

Sigue el “shutdown” en el país, y varios ministerios y entidades desde el 22 de diciembre están prácticamente paralizados, lo que afecta mucho a la economía americana y a todo el mercado de valores del país. 

Sin embargo, en el momento las acciones de la compañía Tilray (TLRY) muestran una subida sustancial debido a la noticia de que el inversor principal de la compañía Privateer Holdings no piensa vender sus acciones en un futuro próximo. Antes, los participantes del mercado tenían miedo de que en el contexto de una reducción sustancial de precios de estas acciones en comparación con el precio IPO, algunos inversores podrían empezar a vender las acciones.

Las cotizaciones de la compañía Aphria (APHA) fueron afectadas por la noticia de que dos altos directivos de la empresa Cole Cacciavillani Vic Neufeld dejarán sus puestos durante los próximos meses, siendo una buena noticia para sus acciones la información sobre el crecimiento de ganancias que superó el 60%.

Mientras que la comunicación sobre el posible crecimiento de ventas sirvió de apoyo para las acciones de Aurora Cannabis (ACB).

Según la opinión de scouts financieros, en próxima perspectiva las acciones de Canopy Growth (СGС) pueden subir de precio y llegar a 40-41 dólares, los títulos de Tilray – a 98-100 dólares, Aurora Cannabis Inc (ACB) – a 7-7,5 dólares, Aphria Inc. – a 7,5-8 dólares, y los títulos de Cronos Group (СRON) - subir a 14-15 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 Ene 2019)

*GM crecerá tras la publicación de la estadística financiera de 2018*

General Motors (GM) calcula que el beneficio por la acción y el flujo libre de dinero en el año financiero 2018 superará las evaluaciones previas. Los inversores tomaron en consideración esta proyección y empezaron a comprar acciones. Tras la publicación de la proyección la empresa se encareció 8%.
Se espera que el beneficio por cada acción será de 6,5-7 dólares en vez de 6 dólares. El flujo libre de dinero oscilará entre 4,5-6 mil millones de dólares. El informe será presentado el 6 de febrero.
Los ingresos crecerán gracias a la producción en EE.UU. de pick-ups renovados y de automóviles de carga que son los productos que más beneficios aportan a la empresa. Después GM se concentrará en la producción de autos autónomos y apostará a Cadillac como a su marca principal.
Además, reducirá los gastos en 2 mil millones de dólares debido a la reducción de personal en América del Norte. Esta medida provocó crítica del presidente Trump y de varios congresistas de EE.UU.
Estas medidas en conjunto tienen que mejorar los resultados en el año financiero 2019 en comparación con 2018. 
Los analistas de Libertex consideran que las acciones de GM seguirán creciendo. Este año GM puede crecer 18,7%. Los mercados más relevantes para la dinámica de acciones son China y EE.UU. Si la empresa no tiene problemas allí, es de esperar que el pronóstico se cumpla.
Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Ene 2019)

*Euro bajará debido a la pésima producción industrial*



la producción en la zona de euro bajó hasta los niveles mínimos de tres años. El hecho pone en duda el potencial de crecimiento de la región. La caída mayor a la actual tuvo lugar en febrero de 2016.

Cayó 1,7% debido a la intervención de factores estructurales y de temporada - desde la sequía hasta la disminución de la demanda global. Los economistas esperaban que la reducción sería menos pronunciada. La producción de bienes de capital bajó más que otros grupos de productos - 2,3%. La mayor caída del indicador combinado de la producción industrial se registró en Irlanda.

Es de esperar que en este contexto el euro se debilita frente al dólar. Cada dólar va a costar 1,1 euro en los próximos tres meses.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (22 Ene 2019)

*Las acciones de productores de cannabis suben en el contexto de buenas expectativas en el mercado de los EE.UU.*

Los precios de las acciones de productores de cannabis suben tras votar la ley que legaliza cannabis en los Estados Unidos que sirve como fuente de cannabidiol.

Luego, la compañía Canopy Growth (CGC) anunció que obtuvo la licencia del estado de Nueva York para procesar cannabis, y ahora quiere invertir millones de dólares para cultivar el primer terreno y procesar la materia prima fuera del territorio de Canadá.

Otra empresa del sector - Aurora Cannabis (ACB) – anunció que en los próximos meses presentaría el plan de producción de cannabidiol para el mercado de los EE.UU.

La única exclusión son los títulos de Tilray que bajan de precio casi el 10% después de terminar el período lock-up de la IPO. Sin embargo, una buena noticia para acciones de la compañía podría ser la comunicación de que la misma será la productora internacional de cannabidiol bajo el nombre de Authentic.

Según los pronósticos de scouts financieros, las acciones de las empresas del sector de productores de cannabis pueden subir en el futuro próximo, porque estas empresas podrán tener buenas perspectivas en el mercado estadounidense. Por ejemplo, las acciones de Canopy Growth pueden subir de precio y llegar a 44-45 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis – a 7-7,5 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) – a 78-79 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) – a 7,5-8 dóalres, y de Сronos Group (CRON) – a 16-17 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Ene 2019)

*Oro tiene buenas perspectivas en el año poco estable*

El crecimiento que comenzó este año sigue, pero se hizo más caótico y moderado. Se desaceleró debido a la presión de mercados financieros mundiales y la distancia corta hasta la marca psicológicamente importante de 1300 por la onza. A pesar de que la tendencia se está desvaneciendo, todavía es posible que haya un movimiento alcista pronunciado.

Hay preocupación por el estado de la economía global. Se hace menos rápida la expansión de las economías de China, Alemania, EE.UU. y otros países. Por eso hay menos aptitud para el riesgo, y los inversores a largo plazo prefieren tener activos seguros en sus carteras. El oro es el refugio clásico para los que buscan seguridad.

Se cambió la actitud de la reserva federal. La política dura se está acabando, baja el rendimiento de las obligaciones públicas, haciendo más beneficioso el oro. Además, la pausa de la FED en el aumento de las tasas todavía no se reflejó completamente en el precio del dólar. Es decir, dólar puede bajar, lo que encarecerá el oro.

Desde el punto de vista técnico este metal precioso tiene que mantenerse por encima de 1280 para no alejarse de la marca importante de 1300. Los scouts financieros de Libertex indican que el oro se apreciará si a nivel global los inversores deciden huir de riesgo.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## wilmermorillo (25 Ene 2019)

hay que estar a la espectativa de los negocios entre USA Y Venezuela donde al parecer con la salida de maduro deberia mejorarar y estados unidos tener el control de la produccion petrolera y asi tener mas control, Maduro esta activando las nuevas misiones aqui

Hay negocios www.negocios-onlinerentables.blogspot.com/ y muchas manos detras de la coordinacion de precios, ojala y baje para el bien de toda la humanidad


----------



## Libertex (29 Ene 2019)

*Las acciones de productores de cannabis seguirán subiendo en un contexto de optimismo de inversores.*

Las acciones de productores canadienses de cannabis seguirán subiendo en un contexto de expectativas de inversores respecto a las buenas perspectivas del desarrollo de este sector del mercado. Además, algunas compañías se vieron favorecidas por varias noticias positivas corporativas. Así, en mejor situación se encuentra la compañía Canopy Growth (СGC), cuyas acciones subieron de precio más del 80% en primeras semanas de enero, y el viernes saltaron 10% después que los analíticos subieron los indicadores específicos de las acciones de esta compañía.

La obtención de licencia para producción de cannabis en el estado de Nueva York fue una positiva noticia de gerencia para Canopy Growth. Ahora Canopy quiere invertir de $100 millones a $150 millones en la creación en Nueva York de un parque industrial destinado a los trabajos de investigación y producción de cannabis.

Una buena noticia para otra empresa del sector - Tilray (TLRY) fue la comunicación de que la misma iba a comprar al productor de cannabis Natura Naturals Holdings. Se espera que la compra se realice en próximos 30 días.

En un contexto de optimismo de inversores los títulos de productores de cannabis pueden seguir subiendo en el futuro próximo. Según los pronósticos de scouts financieros, las acciones de Canopy Growth (CGC) pueden subir de precio y llegar a 50 dólares, los títulos de Tilray – a 77 dólares, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis Inc (ACB) – a 7 dólares, de Aphria Inc (APHA)– a 7,5 dólares, y de Сronos - a 17-18 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Feb 2019)

*Las acciones de productores de cannabis suben de precio en contexto de buenos reportes financieros.*

Los buenos reportes financieros de las empresas del sector se han convertido en una fuerte de energía positiva para las acciones de productores de cannabis. En particular, el motivo de optimismo de inversores fueron los resultados financieros de la compañía Organigram Holdings Inc. Los fuertes indicadores financieros de esta compañía – crecimiento de ventas del trimestre de más del 400% - y los planes de gerencia para duplicar ventas de cannabis fue el motivo que permitió a inversores pensar que otras compañías de este sector también tienen el potencial para un crecimiento serio.

Ahora los participantes del mercado esperan los mismos buenos resultados financieros de parte de otros productores de cannabis, contando con que este sector empieza a florecer y muchas empresas pueden obtener buenas ganancias.

En este sentido la compañía Tilray (TLRY) se mantiene aparte, cuyas acciones bajan de precio después de que sus dos gerentes comunicaron sobre la venta de sus acciones. Así, por ejemplo, el director general de Tilray, Brendan Kennedy, vendió casi 150 mil acciones de Tilray por valor de 11,1 millones de dólares.

Según los pronósticos de scouts financieros, el ambiente positivo en el mercado de acciones de productores de cannabis seguirá manteniéndose. En expectativa de buenos resultados financieros y económicos las acciones de Canopy Growth (СGС), en un futuro próximo, pueden subir de precio hasta 49-49.5 dólares, los títulos de Tilray – hasta 78-80 dólares, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis Inc (ACB) – hasta 7.5-8 dólares, y las de Aphria Inc. (APHA) – hasta 8-8,5 dólares, las acciones de Cronos (CRON) pueden alcanzar el nivel de 19-19.5 dólares.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Feb 2019)

*Un motivo para crecer: Número de tarjetas Visa alcanzó 3,3 mil millones*

El sistema de pagos más grande del mundo ha logrado alcanzar en el pasado trimestre 3 mil millones de beneficio neto que representa un crecimiento del 18% en comparación con los datos del trimestre previo. Este resultado ha sido posible gracias a dos factores: primero, la cantidad de tarjetas ha aumentado el 4% y segundo, el número de las transacciones con el uso de estas tarjetas ha subido hasta el 11%. De ese modo cada acción de Visa cuesta ahora 1,3$ mientras que el año pasado costó 1,07$.

Pero lo que realmente impulsó el crecimiento de las acciones no fue la cantidad de tarjetas emitidas, sino el número de transacciones realizadas con cada ejemplar en el uso. En el trimestre pasado el más popular sistema de pago operó 34 mil millones de transacciones, es decir, el 11% más que el mismo período anterior.

Sin embargo, cuando se publicó la estadística las cotizaciones de Visa se bajaron hasta el +2%. Los analistas de Libertex resaltan que a pesar de que la compañía sigue siendo el principal beneficiario de los pagos electrónicos en el mundo, su desarrollo retrocede de una manera natural. Hay pronósticos que estiman que habrá una caída en los ritmos de consumo que afectará la expansión del sistema de pago.

Otros expertos subrayan que al mismo tiempo se mantiene el potencial del desarrollo de los pagos electrónicos lo que puede mejorar la capitalización de Visa en el futuro. Por eso la multinacional conserva el potencial del crecimiento del margen a plazo largo.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (5 Feb 2019)

*Los resultados de 70% empresas estadounidenses que publicaron la estadística son muy positivos*

Los índices bursátiles crecieron debido a la estadística sólida de las principales compañías de EE.UU. En febrero Dow Jones y Nasdaq seguirán creciendo debido a los logros del mes pasado.

Ahora 46% de las empresas que forman parte del índice S&P 500 presentaron sus resultados financieros en el cuarto trimestre del año pasado. 70% de ellas superó las expectativas de los analistas financieros. Enero de 2019 es el mejor comienzo de año en décadas, señalan los scouts financieros de Libertex.

En febrero los inversores de Wall Street planean adquirir los bonos de las corporaciones de EE.UU. Hay varios hechos que favorecen la estrategia expansionista. Los resultados del gigante farmacéutico Alexion Pharmaceuticals superaron las proyecciones de expertos, y sus acciones crecieron drásticamente. General Motors anunció que estaba considerando la posibilidad de invertir 2,7 mil millones de dólares en Brasil de 2020 a 2024. Además, la empresa planea despedir alrededor de 4000 empleados, lo que significa la reducción de costos. Por consiguiente, los inversores empezaron a comprar las acciones del principal productor de automóviles.

En general, todos tratan de aprovecharse de las noticias positivas que produjo la semana pasada la Reserva Federal. La FED anunció que iba a hacer una pausa en el proceso de endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia. Sin embargo, hay que ser muy atento. La pausa declarada por el regulador estadounidense no significa que en el futuro cercano no haya turbulencias en el mercado.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading

Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/

Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Feb 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis continúan en alza*



Tanto para el mercado de uso medicinal como recreativo, el aumento de confianza de los inversores sobre el futuro del cannabis está ayudando a que las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis se mantengan en alza. Por otro lado, la legalización del cáñamo en Estados Unidos ha hecho visible este mercado a una serie de importantes productores canadienses que presagian, además, cambios significativos en la legislación de Estados Unidos.

Aún más buenas noticias para Cronos Group con el hecho de que Altria, peso pesado de la industria, haya invertido 8 mil millones de dólares en la compañía a cambio de una participación del 45%.

La reacción del mercado a corto plazo será determinada por los informes financieros trimestrales de Aurora Cannabis (ACB), Cronos Group y Tilray (TLRY), que se publicarán en las próximas semanas. Los inversores esperan que estos productores reporten un fuerte crecimiento en las ventas, como resultado del reciente aumento del mercado. Así mismo, también querrán escuchar sus respectivas estrategias para el 2019.

Por estos motivos, se espera ver una mayor volatilidad en este sector y, así mismo, cualquier desarrollo remotamente significativo podría desencadenar un marcado salto o una caída abrupta en los precios de las acciones.

Los exploradores financieros predicen aumentos en el precio unitario de las acciones para los principales productores de cannabis dentro de los siguientes rangos: Canopy Growth (CGC): $ 50-50,5, Cronos Group (CRON) $ 24-25 y Aphria Inc. - $ 11-12. Mientras tanto, esperan que las acciones de Aurora Cannabis alcancen la marca de $ 8,5-9, con un aumento de Tilray de $ 84-85.



Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (8 Feb 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis no muestran una dinámica única, no obstante, pueden subir*

Las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis no muestran una dinámica única en un trasfondo de noticias ambiguas. Así, por ejemplo, las acciones de Tilray (TLRY) continúan subiendo después de que se anunciase el acuerdo con la compañía Green Growth Brands de Ohio. Se planea que la compañía canadiense sea el proveedor de cannabidiol para el socio estadounidense.

Asimismo, también subieron de precio los valores de Aurora Cannabis Inc (ACB), que crecieron de forma activa después de que se anunciase que el socio de la compañía, Radient Technologies, había recibido la licencia del gobierno de Canadá para producir cannabis. Después de este anuncio, las acciones de la compañía se dispararon hasta los máximos, desde el noviembre del año pasado, cuando se observaba un crecimiento pronunciado de todo el sector.

Un crecimiento un tanto menor muestran los valores de la compañía Canopy Growth Corp (CGC): el outsider del mercado posee las acciones de Aphria Inc (APHA).

De acuerdo con los pronósticos de expertos financieros, las acciones de compañías-productoras de cannabis podrán seguir creciendo de forma activa en un futuro próximo. Los valores de Tilray pueden aumentar hasta 80-80,5 $, Aurora Cannabis Inc hasta 8,5-9 $, Canopy Growth Corp hasta 47,5-48 $, Aphria Inc hasta 10,5-11 $ y Cronos Group Inc (CRON) hasta 22-23 $.

Preparado por Iván Marchena, experto analítico de Libertex

Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading. Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a Periscope: www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/ Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Feb 2019)

*Libertex, reconocida como la mejor app de trading y el mejor bróker de criptodivisas* 
Nos complace comunicar que de acuerdo con los resultados de Forex Awards, la plataforma comercial Libertex fue reconocida como la mejor app de trading y el mejor bróker de criptomonedas en 2018.
«Es el segundo año consecutivo que la plataforma comercial Libertex gana en las categorías de Best Trading Application y Best Crypto Currencies’ Broker. Esta victoria confirma que Libertex es ideal para traders de diferentes categorías que desean manejar su capital de forma eficaz en el mercado global», comentó el jefe del Departamento de Desarrollo Comercial y Ventas de Libertex, Igor Galkin.
La plataforma comercial Libertex está certificada por la Financial Commission y fue elegida como la mejor plataforma comercial en la UEE en 2016 según la versión de Global Banking and Finance Awards. El reconocimiento de Libertex como la mejor app comercial y el mejor bróker de criptodivisas en 2017 y 2018 confirma las altas valoraciones que recibe Libertex por parte de los profesionales del mercado financiero global.
Libertex es una marca internacional con más de 20 años de experiencia en el mercado financiero y en el sector de trading online. Desde 1997, hemos ayudado a nuestros clientes a operar eficazmente con acciones, divisas, índices, materias primas, oro, petróleo, gas y muchos otros instrumentos financieros. El equipo de Libertex ofrece un servicio de alta calidad a más de 2,2 millones de clientes de Europa, Asia y todo el continente americano.
La plataforma comercial Libertex permite operar desde un único proveedor con diferentes instrumentos del mercado financiero, como divisas, metales, recursos energéticos, acciones, criptodivisas, índices, EFT, etc. Gracias a la interfaz intuitiva y sencilla de la plataforma comercial Libertex, los usuarios no solo pueden operar sin preocuparse por los conceptos como spreads, márgenes, lotes, etc. sino también disponer de un poderoso set de herramientas para llevar a cabo análisis técnicos. La versión web, así como las versiones para iOS y Android de la terminal permiten a los usuarios operar en cualquier tipo de dispositivo móvil o portátil sin configuraciones adicionales. Además, Libertex cuenta con versiones de escritorio tanto para Windows como para MacOS.


----------



## Libertex (4 Mar 2019)

*Petróleo regresa a los máximos de 3 meses, euro tiende a consolidarse a nivel de 1,14 dólares*
El precio de petróleo de la marca Brent (el futuro de mayo) el fin de semana subió 0,23% hasta 66,46 dólares por el barril. El mercado de oro negro se estabiliza cerca de los máximos del noviembre pasado. Está recuperando lo perdido últimamente. Cabe recordar que la última caída fue provocada por el twit del presidente de EE.UU. Donald Trump que se quejó de los precios altos. El petróleo se depreció un 3%.
Ahora la dinámica positiva del petróleo se basa en rumores de que EE.UU. puede firmar el acuerdo comercial con China. Se espera que los líderes de estos países lo harán a mediados de marzo. La reconciliación comercial entre Washington y Beijing favorecerá el crecimiento de la economía mundial y, por consiguiente, la demanda de hidrocarburos.
Al mismo tiempo la decisión sobre la prórroga hasta el fin de 2019del acuerdo de cuotas de la OPEP+ no ha sido tomada todavía. Las partes van a analizar el estado del mercado antes de hacerlo, señalan varios políticos. Sin embargo, es muy probable que el acuerdo se firme, porque el ministro de energía Arabia Saudí está dispuesto a hacerlo.
El acuerdo de cuotas vigente fue firmado en diciembre de 2018. Se estipula que los países de la OPEP+ tienen que bajar la producción en 1,2 millones de barriles diarios en conjunto desde enero hasta junio de 2019.
El tipo de cambio del par euro-dólar sigue creciendo. Trata de consolidarse a nivel de 1,14. Se debe al aumento de la propensión al riesgo de los inversores. Esta tendencia se desarrolla después de la publicación de la estadística macroeconómica de la zona de euro y de China. El índice de la actividad comercial en la esfera industrial de China subió hasta 49,9. El mes pasado estaba a nivel de 48,3 y se esperaba que subiera nada más que 0,2 puntos básicos.
Según Libertex, el viernes euro subió 0,1% frente a dólar y alcanzó 1,1381.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 Mar 2019)

*Ford invertirá dinero en Volkswagen.*

Es la parte de restructuración de modelo de negocios de la empresa estadounidense
El conglomerado alemán Volkswagen decidió invertir 1,7 mil millones de dólares en una empresa conjunta con su competidor Ford Motor. La compañía que se planea crear se ocupará del desarrollo de las tecnologías de vehículos autónomos. Cada empresa controlará la mitad del negocio, informa The Wall Street Journal.
En la primera etapa Volkswagen invertirá 600 millones de dólares. 1,1 mil millones de dólares se destinarán al presupuesto de investigaciones y desarrollo del futuro negocio conjunto. Deutche Bank calificó positivamente la asociación de dos gigantes de la esfera de automóviles y recomendó comprar las acciones de Ford Motor.
Además, la empresa estadounidense anunció que invertiría 11 mil millones de dólares en el desarrollo de automóviles eléctricos hasta 2022. Adicionalmente la empresa gastará 800 millones de dólares en sus propios estudios de la tecnología de producción de automóviles autónomos.
En este contexto es recomendable invertir en Ford Motors esperando que en los próximos 12 meses las cotizaciones subirán 35% hasta 12 dólares por acción. Parece que los inversores todavía no llegaron a evaluar adecuadamente las ventajas que tendrá Ford gracias a la producción de camiones en EE.UU., la reestructuración de su modelo de hacer negocios en todo el mundo y la economía de recursos que generará la asociación con Volkswagen.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (7 Mar 2019)

*Tesla dejará de vender sus autos en los concesionarios.*
La empresa puede ganar menosinvitamos Tesla anunció que el principal canal de ventas de sus productos será Internet. Terminará de vender autos a través de la red de concesionarios. En América del Norte los clientes pueden adquirir su Tesla en un minuto por medio de una llamada. Se planea que próximamente será posible hacerlo en todo el mundo. Tras el anuncio de cancelación de ventas offline las cotizaciones de Tesla bajaron 4%.
Entre otros factores la dinámica negativa de las acciones se debe a la información sobre la posible ausencia de beneficios en el primer trimestre de este año. El director general de la empresa Ilon Musk anunció que este escenario era posible el 28 de febrero. Esta información contradice a sus propias palabras – antes él decía que la empresa iba a tener beneficio.
¿Para qué se cierran las tiendas?
El cierre de las tiendas offline es necesario para que la empresa pueda bajar los costos de marketing y ventas. La optimización permitirá bajar el precio de coches. Es que se planea que el modela más barato de Tesla Model 3 costará 6% menos o 35 mil dólares.
Ya no habrá concesionarios más. La mayoría de 130 puntos de venta se cerrará próximamente. Seguirán funcionando varios locales, pero se utilizarán como centros de exposiciones o centros de servicio.
Otros cambios
Musk informó que la mejora de servicio es la prioridad de la empresa en 2019. El mantenimiento de autos será más accesible para los clientes. Además, ahora será posible devolver el auto en el transcurso de siete días después de adquisición. El auto para devolución tiene que pasar menos de 1000 millas.
¿Será eficiente dicha estrategia?
La necesidad de bajar el precio de Model 3 se hará más urgente después del 1 de julio de este año cuando se disminuya 50% el beneficio fiscal para los automóviles eléctricos que se venden en EE.UU. Esto encarecerá el auto en 1875 dólares. El fin de 2019 la desgravación fiscal no se aplicará más.
Por eso, la estrategia de reducción de costos puede ser eficiente a mediano plazo. El aumento de precio siempre afecta la demanda. La maniobra de la compañía permitirá suavizar los efectos negativos. Según las proyecciones de la sección de scouts financieros de Libertex, este año las acciones de empresa crecerán de una forma moderada. Pueden acumular 4% y llegar hasta 332 dólares por acción.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (15 Mar 2019)

*Las acciones de marihuana siguen en aumento como resultado de los reportes de los planes de legalizar la marihuana en EE. UU.*
Libertex indica que los precios de las acciones de los principales productores de marihuana en Canadá están creciendo después del anuncio por parte de los políticos de Nueva Jersey de su intención de legalizar el uso recreativo de cannabis para los adultos mayores de 21 años. También se ha sugerido que a las autoridades locales de los Estados Unidos se les de el permiso de gravar a los productores de marihuana que operan en su territorio a una tasa de 2% de los ingresos totales de la empresa.
Hubo otro avance positivo para el sector cuando Harvest Health & Recreation anunció la adquisición del competidor Verano Holdings. Como resultado de este acuerdo, la compañía compradora obtendrá 30 puntos de venta y 7 instalaciones de producción adicionales. Según sus propias proyecciones, Harvest Health espera ser dueño de 70 puntos de venta, 13 granjas, y 13 instalaciones de producción al final del año.
Nuestros scouts financieros están convencidos de que la reciente ola de las noticias positivas del mercado será suficiente para mantener las acciones de marihuana a flote en el corto a mediano plazo. Sus predicciones incluyen el aumento del valor de las acciones para todos los principales productores. Así, se estima el incremento en Tilray (TLRY) a $72.5-73, en Canopy Growth (CGC) a $47-47.5 y en Aurora Cannabis (ACB) a $8-8.5.


----------



## Libertex (18 Mar 2019)

*Ante Brexit los mercados europeos serán volátiles*

Los mercados e la Unión Europea siguen atentamente el proceso de solución del conflicto comercial entre China y EE.UU., así como observan las negociaciones de la salida del Reino Unido del mercado comunitario.
Se espera que Beijing y Washington logren sellar un acuerdo, porque los funcionarios de estos países ya se han comunicado varias veces teléfonicamente. Se está elaborando el texto final del acuerdo bilateral.
Al mismo tiempo hay noticias negativas relevantes. Se esperaba que Donald Trump y Xi Jinping se entrevistaran en marzo de este año, pero su reunión fue postergada. Se reunirán en junio debido al gran monto de trabajo que tienen ambas partes para preparar el acuerdo.
Европейские фондовые рынки следят за развитием ситуации вокруг разрешения торгового конфликта между США и Китаем, а также, конечно, за прогрессом по вопросу Brexit.
Asimismo, los inversores europeos aguardan la decisión de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. sobre la tasa de interés. Tendrá lugar del 19 al 20 de marzo. Además de la tasa serán publicadas las proyecciones del desarrollo de la economía del país. Los scouts financieros de Libertex esperan que la tasa de interés se mantenga a nivel de 2,25-2,5%.
Por supuesto los participantes del mercado monitorean minuciosamente el proceso de Brexit. Se espera que el gobierno prorrogue las negociaciones, porque el parlamento británico se pronunció a favor de postergación de Brexit.
Ahora la estadística. Hoy se publicará la estadística de comercio exterior de la Unión Europea. Si el saldo del balance comercial es positivo, el euro se consolida. Si el volumen de importaciones supera el nivel de exportaciones, la moneda comunitaria pierde. Además, será presentado el US Dollar Index Future. Este indicador se refiere a las ventas inmobiliarias y al volumen de construcción. Más alto sea el resultado, más sólido será el dólar.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (19 Mar 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de marihuana disminuyen en contraste con el crecimiento reflejado en los medios de difusión corporativos*
Las acciones de los principales productores de marihuana en Canadá están en descenso después de un fuerte crecimiento apoyado en las noticias de que la empresa Hexo aumentó significativamente sus ganancias a 16.2 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre.
La empresa informó que ello fue causado por un importante incremento en la demanda en el sector de marihuana para fines recreativos. Un día antes, Hexo también apoyó al mercado con una noticia corporativa favorable para la empresa. En particular, se anunció la intención de adquirir la compañía-productora Newstrike Brands Ltd. Dicha organización colabora con los miembros del grupo de rock canadiense The Tragically Hip. El monto de la posible transacción asciende a 263 millones de dólares canadienses (198 millones de dólares estadounidenses). La adquisición de la compañía le otorgará a Hexo cientos de miles de metros cuadrados de las zonas de producción.
Otra noticia favorable llegó al mercado por parte de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) esta semana - la empresa nombró como su asesor a un importante inversionista, Nelson Peltz.
Es probable que en el futuro cercano este segmento del mercado continúe con una cierta disminución, lo que será un desarrollo natural después de la fuerte subida anterior. De este modo, los precios de las acciones Aurora Cannabis pueden bajar hasta 8 dólares, Canopy Growth (CGC) – hasta 45 dólares, Tilray (TLRY) – hasta 72 dólares, Aphria – hasta 12 dólares, Cronos (CRON) – hasta 20 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (20 Mar 2019)

*Petróleo todavía tiene factores de soporte, euro tiende a consolidarse frente al dólar a nivel de 1,135
*
El precio del futuro de Brent con expiración en mayo hoy creció 0,4% y cuesta 67,81 dólares por el barril. La determinación de la OPEP de mantener la oferta a nivel bajo favorece el equilibrio en el mercado global de materias primas y del oro negro. Otros factores que encarecen este activo son sanciones de EE.UU. en contra de Irán y Venezuela que provocan la reducción de suministros de estos países.
El factor negativo que contiene la apreciación de petróleo es la esperanza del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. de que las empresas estadounidenses aumenten la producción de petróleo de esquisto en 85 mil barriles diarios (alrededor de 1%) hasta 8,592 millones de barriles diarios.
Además, hay muchos pozos que ya están perforados, pero todavía no funcionan. En febrero la cantidad de estos pozos en EE.UU. creció en 93 o en 1,1% hasta 8576. Es decir, Washington puede aumentar la producción de petróleo muy rápido.
El par euro-dólar crece hacia nivel de 1,135. El optimismo para la moneda comunitaria viene de Alemania. El Centro de Investigaciones Económicas de Europa ZEW (Zentrum fuer Europaische Wirtschaftsforschung) indica que el nivel de confianza de inversores hacia la economía alemana es de menos 3,6 puntos (el mes pasado este índice estaba a nivel de menos 13,4). El indicador va creciendo el quinto mes consecutivo.
En este contexto es muy probable que el par euro-dólar siga creciendo. Los scouts financieros de Libertex señalan que el objetivo actual es 1,35.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Mar 2019)

*Bitcoin - ¿tiene chances?*
Al comienzo de la semana pasada criptomercado creció moderadamente. Según Libertex, Bitcoin superó 4000 dólares, pero el impulso no se desarrolló y empezaron las liquidaciones de la moneda. Ahora BTC pierde más de 1% regresando al nivel psicológicamente importante de 4000. Los altcoins principales pierden aún más – entre 2 y 4%.
La falta de crecimiento después de pasar la barrera psicológicamente importante indica que el escepticismo empieza a predominar en el mercado. Es que después de la ruptura de las marcas como 1000, 2000, 3000, etc. suele desarrollarse una fuerte tendencia alcista. Pero no pasó nada parecido. Los inversores que juegan al alza salen del activo si la tendencia se extingue.
El número de las empresas que aceptan criptodivisas como media de pago aumentó 7 veces desde 2013, pero la cifra sigue siendo muy baja para competir con Visa y Mastercard. Las últimas empresas que anunciaron la posibilidad de recibir pagos en criptodivisas son el minorista online sueco Digitec Galaxus AG y el proveedor de componentes electrónicos Avnet. El volumen de operaciones de estas dos empresas es de 18,4 mil millones de dólares.
Hay noticias negativas de SEC. Durante los debates públicos el pedido de VanEck y SolidX de incorporar Bitcoin-ETF recibió solamente 7 cartas – 6 en contra y 1 sola favor. En 2018 la idea de lanzar Bitcoin ETF recibió 1400 respuestas, la mayoría de ellos era positiva. La situación actual se debe al periodo larga de estagnación y la caída de interés en el criptomercado.
No obstante, la adaptación de criptodivisas en el marco del mercado financiero tradicional sigue avanzando. Hace poco se transcendió que los sitios Nasdaq, Reuters y Bloomberg van a publicar varios índices digitales a base de datos de CoinMarketCap. Además, la empresa CoinMarketCap se asoció con Flipside Crypto para crear el nuevo sistema de rating FCAS que permite seguir el estado de salud de varias criptodivisas en vivo.
Además, está creciendo el hashrate de Bitcoin. Está recuperándose hasta el nivel de noviembre de 2018. Parece que toman la iniciativa los miners que utilizan ASIC de Bitmain. También vuelven a funcionar las estaciones previamente apagadas. Cabe indicar que hashrate de Bitcoin y su precio tienen una fuerte correlación.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (25 Mar 2019)

*Bitcoin - ¿tiene chances?*
Al comienzo de la semana pasada criptomercado creció moderadamente. Según Libertex, Bitcoin superó 4000 dólares, pero el impulso no se desarrolló y empezaron las liquidaciones de la moneda. Ahora BTC pierde más de 1% regresando al nivel psicológicamente importante de 4000. Los altcoins principales pierden aún más – entre 2 y 4%.
La falta de crecimiento después de pasar la barrera psicológicamente importante indica que el escepticismo empieza a predominar en el mercado. Es que después de la ruptura de las marcas como 1000, 2000, 3000, etc. suele desarrollarse una fuerte tendencia alcista. Pero no pasó nada parecido. Los inversores que juegan al alza salen del activo si la tendencia se extingue.
El número de las empresas que aceptan criptodivisas como media de pago aumentó 7 veces desde 2013, pero la cifra sigue siendo muy baja para competir con Visa y Mastercard. Las últimas empresas que anunciaron la posibilidad de recibir pagos en criptodivisas son el minorista online sueco Digitec Galaxus AG y el proveedor de componentes electrónicos Avnet. El volumen de operaciones de estas dos empresas es de 18,4 mil millones de dólares.
Hay noticias negativas de SEC. Durante los debates públicos el pedido de VanEck y SolidX de incorporar Bitcoin-ETF recibió solamente 7 cartas – 6 en contra y 1 sola favor. En 2018 la idea de lanzar Bitcoin ETF recibió 1400 respuestas, la mayoría de ellos era positiva. La situación actual se debe al periodo larga de estagnación y la caída de interés en el criptomercado.
No obstante, la adaptación de criptodivisas en el marco del mercado financiero tradicional sigue avanzando. Hace poco se transcendió que los sitios Nasdaq, Reuters y Bloomberg van a publicar varios índices digitales a base de datos de CoinMarketCap. Además, la empresa CoinMarketCap se asoció con Flipside Crypto para crear el nuevo sistema de rating FCAS que permite seguir el estado de salud de varias criptodivisas en vivo.
Además, está creciendo el hashrate de Bitcoin. Está recuperándose hasta el nivel de noviembre de 2018. Parece que toman la iniciativa los miners que utilizan ASIC de Bitmain. También vuelven a funcionar las estaciones previamente apagadas. Cabe indicar que hashrate de Bitcoin y su precio tienen una fuerte correlación.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (26 Mar 2019)

*Euro pierde frente al dólar* 
Es asombrosa que la situación en el mercado de divisas pueda cambiarse tan drásticamente. Hay tres noticias clavé. Los funcionarios de la Reserva Federal no planean aumentar la tasa de interés. Europa está a punto de entrar en recesión y el Reino Unido ganó una pequeña prórroga de Brexit. Por consiguiente, la consolidación de divisas se alteró con caídas pronunciadas. Pero las monedas se hicieron un poco más predecibles debido a la claridad de la posición de la FED estadounidense. Dólar terminó la semana pasada bajando frente al yen japonés, pero se consolidó frente al euro, dólares canadiense y australiano.
Esperamos que las tendencias de la semana pasada sigan desarrollándose en los próximos 4 días laborales. El calendario económico está lleno de acontecimientos importantes, pero ellos no tendrán tanto impacto como, por ejemplo, la reunión de la FED. No pueden cambiar el ánimo en el mercado.
La divisa más débil era el euro que bajó tras la publicación de terribles índices de la actividad comercial y de gestores de compras. El par EUR/USD, según Libertex, llegó hasta 1,13. Los inversores volvieron a tener preocupaciones por la inminente recesión en la zona de euro. Los países que más decepcionaron eran Alemania y Francia. La situación se asevera con las noticias de EE.UU. Trump dijo que su país durante 10 años toleraba la expansión de autos europeos en el mercado de América del Norte y que tenía planes de recuperar el liderazgo de productores estadounidenses.
El rendimiento de las obligaciones de diez años de Alemania volvió a ser negativo por primera vez desde octubre de 2016. Esta noticia posicionó el euro frente al dólar a nivel de 1,1288.
La FED no planea aumentar las tasas de interés este año, lo que significa que tampoco lo hará el Banco Central Europeo. El BCE va a esperar el primer paso de su contraparte estadounidense. Por eso, es técnicamente posible que en un futuro cercano el par EUR/USD llegue a 1,10.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Mar 2019)

*Bitcoin retrocedió, pero es una inversión interesante a mediano y largo plazo*

Bitcoin regresó a nivel de 4000 dólares por cada moneda. Según Libertex, en los últimos 24 horas va perdiendo casi 2% y se está cotizando a nivel de 3960 dólares. Cebe señalar que las oscilaciones de este activo digital se hicieron más moderadas.
Desde el punto de vista técnico hay que tener en cuenta que BTC/USD se mueve entre la marca psicológicamente importante de 4000 y la media móvil que ahora está nivel de 3700 dólares. Mientras la moneda está en el marco de este intervalo no habrá oscilaciones dramáticas ni al alza, ni a la baja. Si el intervalo de 3700-4000 se rompe, muchos inversores se unirán a la tendencia, provocando su desarrollo.
Es interesante que el volumen de comercio diario sigue estable. Llega a 9-10 mil millones de dólares. El año pasado cada alteración de tipo de cambio provocaba la caída o la subida radical del volumen de comercio. Los volúmenes de comercio diario de principales altcoins creció y se consolidó. El volumen de compraventa de Ethereum ascendió 50% hasta 4,5 mil millones de dólares, de XRP - 40% hasta 0,7 mil millones de dólares. Litecoin acumuló 50% llegando hasta 2 mil millones de dólares. El híbrido de criptomoneda y la moneda fiat Tether ganó 70% y ahora en el sistema de esta divisa se mueve 8,5 mil millones de dólares diariamente.
Los optimistas siguen soñando. Apuestan a criptoproyectos de Facebook y Telegram. Algunos analistas indican que la moneda de Facebook puede sustituir al dólar estadounidense. La red social tiene una enorme base de clientes, pero hay que tener en cuenta que los reguladores no van a permitir fácilmente la circulación libre de la moneda alternativa. El ejemplo más patético es el fracaso de aprobación de lanzamiento de Bitcoin ETF. Previamente varias ICOs fracasaron debido a la intervención de reguladores.
A pesar de la depreciación relativa de criptodivisas los inversores a largo plazo se concentran en el aumento de hashrate de Bitcoin, el crecimiento de volumen de comercio diario, las esperanzas de introducción de nuevos instrumentos para comercio de criptoactivos, el interés de empresas IT en el sector y en la adaptación de la tecnología de blockchain al sistema bancario. Ellos esperan que criptomercado recupere lo perdido próximamente.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 Mar 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis pueden subir después de que se publique el informe trimestral de Cronos*
Las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis no mostraron el martes una dinámica homogénea, ya que el mercado está a la espera del informe trimestral de Cronos Group. En previsión de la publicación del informe de 4T, las acciones de Cronos continúan con un crecimiento activo y actualmente lideran este sector del mercado, dado que los inversores esperan resultados positivos de la compañía.
No obstante, el crecimiento del mercado se ha visto un tanto restringido por la noticia de que en Nueva Jersey se aplazó una votación crucial sobre la legalización del cannabis. Nueva Jersey es considerado como uno de los estados más progres de los EE. UU. en este asunto, por lo que el mercado sigue muy de cerca el desarrollo de esta situación.
A las acciones de Canopy Growth (СGC) no les está yendo muy bien esta semana, a pesar del anuncio de que la compañía obtuvo una licencia del gobierno canadiense para cultivar cannabis en la provincia de Nuevo Brunswick. El productor planea cultivar aprox. 5000 kg de cannabis al año. Se espera que la primera cosecha se siembre en medio año.
Según los expertos financieros, los futuros movimientos de las acciones de este sector dependerán en gran parte de los resultados financieros de Cronos. Si demuestran indicadores sólidos, los valores de Aphria (APHA) pueden subir hasta $10, mientras que las de Cronos Group hasta $21-21.5. Asimismo, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) pueden crecer hasta $10-10.5, los valores de Canopy Growth hasta $44.5-45 y los de Tilray (TLRY) hasta $68-68.5.


----------



## Libertex (29 Mar 2019)

*Oro es una buena alternativa en el período de turbulencia económica*
Esta semana los precios de oro llegaron hasta los máximos del mes de marzo. Los inversores se concentran en la posible recesión en EE.UU. y por eso prefieren activos seguros. Si la información sobre la reducción del ritmo de expansión de economía estadounidense se confirma, este metal precioso se encarecerá. Mientras tanto otros metales pierden sus puntos.
Los scouts de Libertex llaman la atención a que los futuros de oro el miércoles crecieron 0,1% o 1,35 dólar hasta 1322,95 dólares por onza. El máximo de sesión comercial de aquel día era la marca de 1325,15. Es el máximo absoluto desde el 28 de febrero de este año.
Los precios spot de oro subieron 1,41 dólar (0,1%) hasta 1317,15 dólares por onza.
El mercado de obligaciones de EE.UU. señala últimamente que la recesión es bien probable en el país, porque las curvas de beneficios de las obligaciones del Tesoro de tres meses y de diez años se intercambiaron de la dinámica. Esto pasa por primera vez desde 2007.
Se debe a los informes económicos flojos en EE.UU. y en el mundo, así como a la proyección de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. sobre la desaceleración de expansión de economía. 
La inversión de las curvas de beneficios provocó fuertes preocupaciones en los círculos inversionistas, porque antes el mismo escenario se realizaba en vísperas de la recesión. 
Otro factor que contribuyó a la apreciación del oro es la situación ambigua en las relaciones entre Londres y Bruselas. No se sabe que Brexit tenga lugar en el futuro. Esto provoca la salida del riesgo. 
Los futuros de plata bajaron 0,042 dólares (0,3%) hasta 15m147 dólares por onza. Los futuros del platino subieron 0,4% hasta 869,1 dólares por onza. Los futuros del paladio bajaron 1,8% hasta 1487,95 dólares por onza. 
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (1 Abr 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis pueden subir después de que se publique el informe trimestral de Cronos*

Las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis no mostraron el martes una dinámica de cotización homogénea, ya que el mercado está a la espera del informe trimestral de Cronos Group. En previsión de la publicación del informe de 4T, las acciones de Cronos continúan con un crecimiento activo y actualmente lideran este sector del mercado, dado que los inversores confían en que la compañía muestre resultados positivos.

No obstante, el crecimiento del mercado se ha visto un tanto restringido por la noticia de que en Nueva Jersey se aplazó una votación crucial sobre la legalización del cannabis. Nueva Jersey es considerado como uno de los estados más progresistas de los EE. UU. en este asunto, por lo que el mercado sigue muy de cerca el desarrollo de esta situación.

A las acciones de Canopy Growth (СGC) no les está yendo muy bien esta semana, a pesar del anuncio de que la compañía obtuvo una licencia del gobierno canadiense para cultivar cannabis en la provincia de Nuevo Brunswick. La compañía planea cultivar aprox. 5000 kg de cannabis al año. Se prevé que la primera cosecha se siembre en medio año.

Según los expertos financieros, los futuros movimientos de las acciones de este sector dependen en gran parte de los resultados financieros de Cronos. Si los indicadores son sólidos, los valores de Aphria (APHA) pueden subir hasta $10, mientras que las de Cronos Group hasta $21-21.5. Asimismo, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) pueden crecer hasta $10-10.5, los valores de Canopy Growth hasta $44.5-45 y los de Tilray (TLRY) hasta $68-68.5.


----------



## Libertex (1 Abr 2019)

*La moneda canadiense tiene más chances de crecer que el dólar estadounidense*
Según Libertex, el viernes pasado el dólar estadounidense perdió mucho frente al dólar canadiense. Las posiciones de la moneda de Canadá siguen siendo fuertes. 
Primero, la estadística canadiense fue más positiva de lo que se esperaba. El PIB creció 0,3% el mes anterior. La proyección era de aumento nulo.
Segundo, los precios de productos industriales de origen canadiense crecieron, por eso se espera la presión inflacionista aumentada. Esto llevará al endurecimiento de la política monetaria.
Tercero, los precios de petróleo volvieron a crecer. 30% de ganancias del presupuesto de Canadá viene de oro negro.
Cuarto, la estadística estadounidense fue decepcionante. Indica que la economía de EE.UU. se enfría. 
En este contexto el par USD/CAD, que ahora se cotiza a nivel de 1,3370 tiene com objetivo la marca de 1,33.
Brexit sigue influyendo en el euro
El par euro-dólar trataba de corregirse y aferrarse a nivel por encima del soporte de 1,12 el fin de semana pasada. En algunos momentos EUR llegará a costar 1,1250 USD. La moneda comunitaria tenía apoyo de la estadística macroeconómica.
En particular, en Alemania en marzo el nivel de desempleo retrocedió hasta 4,9% frente a los 5,0% de febrero. Esta cifra coincide con las proyecciones de analistas.
Esta semana el principal factor será Brexit. El impacto económico a la Unión Europea de la salida del Reino Unido será inferior al daño que tendrá que aguantar Londres. Sin embargo, los inversores van a reaccionar a cada noticia y si el divorcio entre Londres y Bruselas se hace de una manera civilizada euro se consolidará. Pero el Brexit duro va a provocar la caída de la moneda comunitaria. Los scouts financieros de Libertex señalan que en caso de que se realice el escenario negativo, euro puede llegar a costar 1,11 dólares estadounidenses.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (4 Abr 2019)

*Las acciones de las empresas productoras de cannabis pueden subir después del posible lanzamiento del ETF*
El miércoles las acciones de las empresas productoras canadienses de cannabis ajustaron su precios ligeramente a la baja, con excepción de los valores de Canopy Growth (CGC) que subieron aproximadamente 1.6%. Los valores del sector lograron crecer ligeramente gracias al anuncio de que un importante fondo de inversión de Toronto, Evolve Funds Group, los activos del cual ascienden a más de 300 millones de dólares, pretende lanzar ETF para las acciones de los productores de cannabis. Al mismo tiempo, una noticia positiva para Aurora Cannabis (ACB) fue el que la compañía comenzó a vender el aceite de cáñamo a Alemania, con la intención de convertirse en uno de los principales proveedores de materia prima fuera de Norteamérica. A pesar de que las acciones de los productores de cannabis no responden de manera significativa a estas noticias positivas, es probable que crezcan en un futuro cercano. Así, los valores de Canopy Growth pueden subir hasta 44-44.5 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis – hasta 9.5 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) – hasta 10-10.5 dólares, de Cronos (CRON) – hasta 19 dólares, y las acciones de Tilray (TLRY) – hasta 64-64.5 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (8 Abr 2019)

*Euro inestable a corto plazo*
La intervención de la Casa Blanca en la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal (FED) perjudica la moneda estadounidense
La FED no planea ceder a la presión. Donald Trump y su administración llaman a bajar la tasa de rendimiento de fondos federales, pero los funcionarios del Comité de Mercados Abiertos (FOMC) no descartan que seguirán normalizando la política monetaria y crediticia. El presidente del Banco Federal de Reservas de Nueva York dijo que la economía funciona bien y que las tasas de deudas están en la zona adecuada. La jefa del mismo organismo de Cleveland supuso que el aumento de la tasa sería necesario en condiciones de crecimiento del PIB por encima de la tendencia, la estadística laboral sólida y la inflación que se acerca al objetivo de 2%. El titular del banco de reservas de Filadelfia espera que las tasas suban 25 puntos básicos en 2019 y en 2020. Pues, Trump ahora tiene que criticar a todo el sistema de reservas, no sólo al jefe de la FED.
Todos los candidatos del presidente actual votaron a favor de endurecimiento de la política monetaria y crediticia a pesar de las reiteradas llamadas del presidente a no hacerlo. Ahora el inquilino de la Casa Blanca se involucra en juegos políticos tratando de promover a sus candidatos a los puestos vacantes del sistema de la FED. Pero es nada más que intentos vacíos, porque si la FED decide, lo hace. Si no – no. Trump tiene que aceptarlo. No obstante, la posición de la Reserva Federal puede modificarse. 
Ahora analizamos los pasos del Banco Central Europeo (BCE). Los expertos del organismo señalaban que la desaceleración económica de la zona de euro era un tema provisional, pero el acta de reunión del marzo indica que el pesimismo predomina en el organismo. Algunos miembros del consejo dirigente propusieron elevar las tasas más tarde – en 2020 en vez de 2019. Esta posición corresponde a la analítica de Bloomberg, conforme a la cual el BCE empezará a normalizar la política monetaria y crediticia en junio de 2020. El equipo analítico de Libertex coincide con las proyecciones de Bloomberg. Los principales factores de riesgo ahora son Brexit, guerras comerciales y problemas de Italia. 
Sin embargo, la mayoría de expertos considera que euro consolidará sus posiciones para el fin de año en curso. El pronóstico consensuado es de 1,18 dólares por cada euro. Se espera que el sistema bancario se estabilice y que haya más estímulos fiscales. Por eso es recomendable utilizar el informe laboral sólido de EE.UU. para comprar EUR/USD durante la bajada de cotizaciones y abrir las posiciones largas. 
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (11 Abr 2019)

*Los inversionistas europeos se sienten tranquilos sobre el acuerdo comercial entre China y Estados Unidos, pero están preocupados por el Brexit*
Los inversionistas europeos, así como los participantes de otros mercados globales, están casi seguros de que próximamente China y los Estados Unidos alcanzarán un acuerdo comercial final. Su optimismo se basa en la declaración del presidente Donald Trump sobre un avance significativo realizado por su equipo en las negociaciones con China, y también en que los dos países llegaron a acuerdos en la mayor parte de los temas, en comparación con el número de temas donde no se ha alcanzado un acuerdo. Los participantes en el mercado anticipan la firma del acuerdo durante las siguientes semanas. Al mismo tiempo, el Brexit sigue siendo un motivo de preocupación. La primera ministra Theresa May pidió retrasar la salida de la UE, del 12 de abril hasta el 30 de junio, dado que el parlamento rechazó el texto de la propuesta del gobierno británico referente al acuerdo con la Unión Europea. Las agencias calificadoras estiman que el Reino Unido ya sufre considerables pérdidas económicas causadas por la incertidumbre alrededor del Brexit, específicamente, que el país ha perdido trimestralmente 6.6 billones de libras desde el referéndum en 2016. Por otro lado, el Brexit, sin haber llegado a un acuerdo con la UE, afectará a todos los países de la región. Así, en opinión de los scouts financieros, en Francia, en particular, este escenario ajustará a la baja los índices de crecimiento del PIB en 0.2 puntos porcentuales al 1.1% en 2019, y disminuirá el volumen del comercio francés en el Reino Unido en 20%.


----------



## Libertex (16 Abr 2019)

*Mercados financieros ayer – preocupación por aranceles adicionales para los bienes europeos *
El lunes en los mercados financieros predominaba la dinámica negativa de índices bursátiles. Los inversores compensan por el informe débil de Goldman Sachs cuyos ingresos bajaron 20% hasta 2,182 mil millones de dólares en el primer trimestre. Los ingresos de Citi en el mismo período subieron 2% hasta 4,71 mil millones de dólares.
El tema olvidado de negociaciones sino-estadounidenses también parcialmente apoya a los mercados financieros. América relajó las demandas hacia China en términos de subsidios que Beijing da a las empresas e industrias estratégicamente importante para el desarrollo del país a largo plazo. 
En este contexto los índices bursátiles de EE.UU. bajaban en el comienzo del día comercial entre 0,3-0,5%. Los índices bursátiles de Europa Occidental se movían en el marco de 0,1% en diferentes direcciones.
Los mercados regionales en el contexto positivo respecto a los avances en las negociaciones comerciales sino-estadounidenses se ven preocupados por las relaciones comerciales entre Bruselas y Washington. La UE y EE.UU. traviesan la crisis muy aguda de sus relaciones debido a las demandas de EE.UU. de suspender los subsidios para Airbus. Si Bruselas no obedece, los bienes europeos pueden ser gravados con aranceles con valor total de más de 11 mil millones de dólares al año. 
El tipo de cambio de euro frente al dólar se mantenía a nivel de 1,13 en el ambiente de guerras comerciales.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (17 Abr 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis caen debido a la incertidumbre sobre la regulación gubernamental en los EE. UU.*

El miércoles, las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis ajustaron sus precios a la baja, ya que los inversores están a la espera de la decisión sobre el futuro del proyecto de ley que defiende los derechos de las compañías en los estados de los EE. UU. que ya legalizaron el cannabis.
Al mismo tiempo, buenas noticias sobrevolaron el mercado después de que Aphria Inc. (APHA) anunciara sus planes de expansión al mercado alemán. La compañía lanzó anteriormente en ese país un producto cosmético hecho a base de cannabis que se vende en 13 000 farmacias alemanas.
De acuerdo con los expertos financieros, el mercado está viviendo una cierta incertidumbre relacionada con la espera de los futuros cambios en la regulación del mercado estadounidense de cannabis. Calculan que a corto plazo las cotizaciones de las acciones de los productores canadienses seguirán bajando.
Así, los valores de Сanopy Growth (CGC) pueden bajar hasta $41, las acciones de Aphria hasta $9, las de Cronos (CRON) hasta $17, las de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta $8 y las de Tilray (TLRY) hasta $56.


----------



## Libertex (17 Abr 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis caen después de que el fiscal general de los EE. UU. no defendió modificar la legislación de los EE. UU.*

Las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis sufrieron una caída el viernes, algunas de la cuales registraron pérdidas del 5-6%. Esta tendencia fue registrada después de que el fiscal general de los EE. UU., William Barr, no defendió activamente el proyecto de ley dirigido a proteger las compañías productoras de cannabis en los estados que legalizaron el cannabis.

Barr prefiere que sean los órganos federales quienes regulen el mercado, pero dado que todavía no se ha alcanzado un consenso sobre este asunto, son los estados quienes toman sus propias decisiones al respecto.
Los inversores no se tomaron nada bien esta postura tan blanda del fiscal general de los EE. UU. y el mercado vivió una venta bastante activa de las acciones, como lo recogen los datos de Libertex.
Según los expertos financieros, el asunto de la legislación estadounidense que regula este mercado seguirá siendo el centro de atención en el futuro cercano. Asimismo, calculan que las cotizaciones de dicho sector continuarán bajando activamente a corto plazo. Así, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) pueden caer hasta $7.5-8, las de Aphria Inc. (APHA) hasta $ 8.5-9, las de Canopy Growth (CGC) hasta $39.5-40, las de Tilray Inc. (TLRY) hasta $52.5-53 y las de Cronos (CRON) hasta $16.


----------



## Libertex (18 Abr 2019)

*Petróleo está por encima de 72 dólares, euro-dólar oscila alrededor de 1,13*
Ayer el precio de petróleo (el futuro de la marca Brent con expiración en junio) subía 0,1% frente a nivel del cierre anterior. Alcanzaba la marca de 71,79 dólares. El miércoles el mercado de oro negro renovó el máximo del noviembre del año pasado (72,28 dólares) y ahora trata de consolidarse cerca de nivel psicológicamente importante de 72 dólares por el barril. Los datos macroeconómicos sólidos de China y la información sobre la reducción de volumen de reservas estadounidenses favorecen la apreciación.
En particular, el PIB chino creció 6,4% anual en el primer trimestre. Este resultado es mejor que las proyecciones de expertos que esperaban nada más que 6,3%. La estadística positiva de China indica que la segunda economía mundial puede aumentar el consumo de este producto. Crecerá la demanda con el mismo nivel de oferta y se encarecerá el petróleo.
Al mismo tiempo el Instituto Americano de Petróleo (API) tomó nota de la reducción de reservas comerciales en 3,096 millones de barriles que se concretó la semana pasada. Cabe señalar que hace dos semanas las reservas crecieron en 4,091 millones de barriles. Las datos del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU. confirmaron ya la tendencia fijada por API.
Además, Arabia Saudí está expandiendo su presencia en el mercado indio. Saudi Aramco negocia la compra de 25% de la refinería Reliance Industries (RIL) por 10-15 mil millones de dólares. El precio final será establecido en junio del año en curso. El consultor para el contrato es el banco Goldman Sachs.
El tipo de cambio de euro frente al dólar, según Libertex, sigue oscilando a nivel de 1,13. Después de la caída de anteayer el par recuperó sus posiciones. Se debe al aumento de aptitud para el riesgo después de la publicación de la estadística positiva de China. Los inversores regresan en los activos de riesgo.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 Abr 2019)

*Reportes débiles de Aphria afectaron negativamente el mercado de productores de cannabis*
El martes, las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis en Canadá observaron una notable contracción de precios de hasta 5 a 7%. Las acciones de Aphria Inc. (APHA) se encuentran entre las más afectadas, dado que su precio bajó en 15% después de que la empresa publicara un reporte trimestral débil. Así, Aphria declaró una pérdida de 81 millones de dólares en comparación con una ganancia neta de 12.9 millones de dólares el año anterior. Sin embargo, la compañía muestra buenos ingresos que subieron de 10.3 millones de dólares el año anterior a 73.6 millones de dólares. Sin embargo, como se refleja en los informes de la empresa, sus ventas de cannabis se contrajeron de 3.4 toneladas a 2.6 toneladas. La totalidad del sector de los productores de cannabis mostró una reacción negativa hacia los deteriorados indicadores financieros de Aphria, dado que estos son una señal preocupante para todo el mercado. En opinión de los scouts financieros, los reportes de Aphria afectaron fuertemente al mercado en este momento, el cual seguirá reflejando los débiles indicadores financieros de dicha compañía durante un tiempo prolongado. Así, en el corto plazo, el precio de las acciones de Aphria puede bajar hasta 7 a 7.5 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) – hasta 7.5 dólares, de Cronos Group (СRON) – hasta 14.5 a 15 dólares, de Canopy Growth (CGC) – hasta 35 a 40 dólares, y de Tilray Inc. (TLRY) – hasta 47 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (23 Abr 2019)

*Los precios de las acciones de los productores de cannabis subirán tras el acuerdo entre Canopy Growth y una empresa de los Estados Unidos*
El viernes, las acciones de varios de los principales productores de cannabis en Canadá suben de precio, tras el anuncio por parte de Canopy Growth (CGC) de su fusión con la empresa estadounidense Acreage Holdings.
Canopy Growth fue autorizada para adquirir el paquete completo de las acciones de la empresa estadounidense por un monto de tres mil cuatrocientos millones de dólares en el momento cuando, tanto la venta, como la producción de cannabis, se legalicen en los Estados Unidos. Actualmente, la empresa canadiense ya realizó un prepago de 300 millones de dólares. Como resultado de este acuerdo, Canopy Growth podría comenzar su operación a toda escala en el mercado estadounidense en el menor tiempo posible.
Actualmente, el valor del mercado mundial de producción y venta legales de cannabis asciende a siete mil setecientos millones de dólares al año. Según las estimaciones de los scouts financieros, para el año 2021 el volumen del mercado habrá alcanzado 21 mil millones de dólares – lo que representará un crecimiento de 60%. De esta manera, la entrada de la empresa a los nuevos mercados es un factor favorable para aumentar el valor de sus acciones.
Se puede esperar que, en el corto plazo, las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis en Canadá exhiban un crecimiento generalizado, reflejando la noticia favorable del acuerdo entre Canopy Growth y la empresa estadounidense. El valor de las acciones de Aphria (APHA) puede subir hasta 8 a 8.5 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) – hasta 9.5 dólares, de Cronos Group (СRON) – hasta 16 a 16.5 dólares, de Tilray Inc. (TLRY) – hasta 49 a 49.5 dólares, y las acciones de Canopy Growth (CGC) – hasta 45 a 45.5 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (23 Abr 2019)

*No se observa una dinámica uniforme en las acciones de los productores de cannabis*
El lunes, las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis de Canadá no exhiben una dinámica uniforme, después de un crecimiento importante que ocurrió la semana pasada como resultado del acuerdo entre Canopy Growth (CGC) y la empresa estadounidense Acreage. Esta adquisición proporcionará a la empresa canadiense una rápida entrada al mercado de los Estados Unidos, cuando la producción y venta de cannabis se legalicen en este país.
Siguiendo esta dinámica positiva, las acciones de Canopy siguen con un desempeño mejor que otras acciones del sector, según las estadísticas de Libertex. Las demás acciones, en su mayoría, siguen una trayectoria a la baja. Esto tiene que ver con el hecho de que otras compañías canadienses difícilmente podrán hacer tales transacciones, con las posibles excepciones de Cronos (CRON) y Tilray (TLRY). Mientras tanto, las acciones de Aphria (APHA) continúan afectadas por los débiles resultados trimestrales de la compañía.
En opinión de los scouts financieros, en el futuro cercano, este segmento del mercado seguirá mostrando una dinámica heterogénea. De esta manera, las acciones de Canopy Growth pueden subir aún más, hasta 46 a 46.5 dólares, Cronos – hasta 16.5 a 17 dólares, Aphria – hasta 8 a 8.5 dólares. Mientras tanto, el precio de Tilray probablemente bajará hasta 48 dólares y el de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) – hasta 8.2 a 8.5 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (29 Abr 2019)

*Mercados europeos tienden a crecer gracias al optimismo sobre la economía estadounidense*
Los inversores europeos han reconsiderado su actitud negativa hacia las perspectivas del desarrollo de la economía mundial. Antes la estadística poco optimista de EE.UU., Europa y Asia era el factor determinante. Ahora todos analizan el PIB estadounidense en el primer trimestre del año en curso. Este indicador creció 3,2% frente a las proyecciones de 2%. Ahora los comerciantes europeos evalúan informes de empresas estadounidenses y esperan la reanudación de negociaciones comerciales sino-estadounidenses. 
En este contexto los scouts financieros de Libertex recomiendan abrir las posiciones, comprando las acciones de empresas europeas. 
La cuestión de las negociaciones comerciales entre Beijing y Londres es también muy importante. A mediados de junio tendrá lugar otra ronda de pláticas en Londres. Por ahora las autoridades británicas indican que las empresas del país deben tener cuidado si trabajan con China, porque esta cooperación puede amenazar a la seguridad nacional. 
Asimismo, tienen mucha relevancia los precios de petróleo en los mercados europeos. Ahora son muy volátiles debido a los riesgos de aumento de producción por los países de la OPEP+ frente al cese de excepciones de las sanciones estadounidenses contra Irán. 
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (6 May 2019)

*Brent baja, euro sube*
El precio de petróleo de la marca estándar Brent el fin de semana pasada subió 0,4% hasta 71,02 dólares por cada barril. El mercado de oro negro ahora oscila cerca del mínimo de un mes. Sin embargo, a pesar de la caída de la semana pasada el precio del Brent sigue por encima de la marca psicológicamente importante de 70 dólares por barril.
Los datos sobre el aumento de las reservas comerciales en EE.UU. en 10 millones de barriles van a influir negativamente en el precio a pesar de que crecieron por debajo de las expectativas de analistas de 1,5 millones de barriles adicionales. Además, Rusia volvió a suministrar su oro negro por el oleoducto que conecta este país con Bielorussia. Es decir, habrá suficiente oferta esta semana.
Además, la OPEP puede desintegrarse en futuro debido a la posición unilateral de varios miembros de la organización hacia el cumplimiento de sanciones de EE.UU. en contra de Irán. Se habla de Arabia Saudí que dijo que iba a compensar por el volumen iraní perdido con la expansión de su propia producción.
En general, los inversores ahora cierran sus posiciones cortas.
Mientras tanto el euro crece frente al dólar se corrige al alza después de la publicación de datos buenos sobre el mercado laboral de EE.UU. en abril.
Así, el número de los puestos de trabajo fuera de la agroindustria de EE.UU. subió 263 mil, mientras que el nivel de desempleo ha disminuido hasta el 3,6%, es decir se trata de su mínimo histórico desde diciembre del año 1969. Los analistas habían pronosticado el aumento de los puestos de trabajo en abril del a.c. solamente en 190 mil, y el nivel de desempleo debería tener el nivel del 3,8%.
Al final el tipo de cambio subió 0,1% y se fijó 1,1183.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (13 May 2019)

*Ambigüedad en los mercados financieros mundiales*
La escalada del conflicto comercial entre EE.UU/ y China provocó la situación ambigüedad en los mercados de valores.
Los principales títulos estadounidenses subieron 0,4% el viernes ante el optimismo sobre las perspectivas de solución del conflicto con China. A pesar de las fallidas rondas de negociaciones anteriores el presidente de EE.UU. Donald Trump anunció que podría cancelar los aranceles previamente impuestos a los bienes chinos que entran EE.UU. 
El positivo en el mercado de EE.UU. fue aportado por la estadística inflacionista. Subió 2,0% en vez de 2,1% pronosticado por los expertos.
Las bolsas asiáticas el lunes bajaron alrededor de 1,2%. Ya se refleja el resultado de la orden de Trump del fin de semana. Se aumentan las tarifas a las exportaciones chinas, cuyo volumen supera 300 mil millones de dólares. Ahora se espera la reacción de los chinos. 
Las bolsas europeas tienen la misma dinámica que asiáticas. La confirmación por la Comisión Europea del crecimiento del PIB francés en 1,3% en 2019 y en 1,5% en 2020 aporta optimismo al mercado. Además, los inversores todavía están evaluando los resultados de las elecciones españolas que fueron ganados por el partido socialista. Si los políticos logran formar el gobierno, la zona de euro se sentirá mejor.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (20 May 2019)

*La cuestión comercial y Brexit son las prioridades de la agenda en Europa*
Los mercados europeos junto con otros mercados mundiales están bajo la presión de la escalada comercial entre EE.UU. y China. Como se sabe, la empresa Google dejó de trabajar con la firma Huawei debido a su presencia en la lista negra. la acusan de espionaje. 
No obstante, hay noticias positivas. Donald Trump ordenó posponer la introducción de nuevos aranceles y tarifas por 6 meses. Encomendó al representante comercial llevar a cabo las negociaciones con la Unión Europea, Japón y otros países. El informe tiene que ser presentado en 180 días. Previamente los inversores europeos creían que Trump iba a introducir las sanciones al estilo antichino en contra de los bienes europeos.
Los scouts financieros de Libertex consideran que el problema clavé en los mercados europeos sigue siendo la salida del Reino Unido de la Unión Europea. Los partidos políticos del Reino Unido entraron en un callejón sin salida. El 3 d junio la cámara baja va a analizar el proyecto ya declinado una vez más. 
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (21 May 2019)

*Oro negro se ve estable*
El precio del petróleo del futuro de la marca estandarizada Brent el lunes 20 de mayo subió 0,6% frente al nivel del cierre anterior. Según Libertex, alcanzaba 72,64 dólares por el barril.
El mercado de oro negro se estabiliza junto con intentos de crecer por niveles un poco menores a los máximos del mayo alrededor de 73 dólares por el barril. Las cotizaciones petroleras se desaceleraron el lunes en el contexto de la decisión ambigua de la OPEP+.
El domingo en Arabia Saudí se celebró la reunión del comité ministerial de observación de la OPEP+. No produjo recomendaciones específicas respecto al destino del acuerdo de cuotas en la segunda mitad del año en curso. La prensa indica que en junio la producción puede ser aumentada.
En particular, la OPEP+ puede dejar de sobrecumplir los términos del acuerdo que indica el aumento de producción en 800 mil de barriles diarios. El escenario más agradable para los productores es aumentar la producción en 300 mil barriles diarios. Es decir, la reducción total estará a nivel de 900 mil barriles en vez de 1,2 millones de barriles diarios.
Al mismo tiempo los ministros de países productores de petróleo tienen las intenciones de seguir con cooperación y no dejar de controlar el mercado de oro negro.
A corto plazo el petróleo se ve beneficiado por el corte de suministros rusos a la Unión Europea.

El tipo de cambio de euro frente al dólar se estabiliza alrededor de la marca de 1,115. Los inversores prefieren no tomar acciones activas en el contexto de falta de información sobre la guerra comercial entre EE.UU. y China.

Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 May 2019)

*USD/CAD bajará debido a la reunión poco prometedora de la FED*
El par USD/CAD se ve debilitado por pesimismo de la Reserva Federal y por la consolidación de la economía canadiense
El informe sobre las ventas al por menor en Canadá es positivo. Las cifras superaron las proyecciones de analistas. Es decir, la economía canadiense se desarrollará más rápido debido al crecimiento de consumo interno. La economía fuerte en este caso significa la moneda fuerte.
Pronto se publicará el acta de reunión de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos. Hay pesimismo. Varios miembros de la FED lamentan haber aumentado la tasa de interés en diciembre. Se desaceleró la expansión económica.
Es bien probable que dicho acta tendrá alusiones a la moderación de la política monetaria. es un factor negativa para la posición del dólar. Se acelera la inflación y baja la moneda nacional.
Desde el punto de vista técnico los precios están por debajo de la media móvil de 50 períodos. Todas las condiciones técnicas señalan que debe haber la corrección a la baja.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (23 May 2019)

*Guerra comercial entre China y EE.UU. Acciones punitivas siguen cada paso positivo*
El miércoles, 22 de mayo a.c., la dinámica de índices bursátiles mundiales era principalmente negativa. Los inversores se preocupan de nuevo después de una ola de tranquilidad.
El Departamento de Comercial de EE.UU. decidió parar la entrada en vigor de sanciones contra Huawei. La empresa tendrá permisos temporarios para desarrollar proyectos con empresas estadounidenses.
Esta vez EE.UU. decidieron presionar China a través de uno de los productores de sistemas de video vigilancia. Considera la posibilidad de introducir restricciones en contra de la empresa china Hikvision. Cinco empresas también están bajo la amenaza de nuevas sanciones estadounidenses.
En este contexto los índices bursátiles de EE.UU. bajan 0,3% en el comienzo de la jornada comercial. Los índices de la Europa Occidental se mueven en diferentes direcciones, la oscilación máxima es de 0,3%.
Los mercados regionales siguen tanto a las relaciones sino-estadounidenses como el proceso lento de Brexit. La primera ministra británica trata de persuadir a los oponentes del acuerdo de Brexit con la Unión Europea. Quiere acumular el apoyo de los miembros del Parlamento que van a votar respecto al destino de la salida del Reino Unido de la UE por cuarta vez.
Según Libertex, el tipo de cambio del euro frente al dólar sigue estable. Bajó nada más que 0,04% hasta 1,157 dólares por 1 euro.
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (27 May 2019)

*Apple perderá un tercio de sus ganancias si China responde decisivamente a las tarifas de EE.UU.* 
Los analistas de Goldman Sachs contaron que Apple (AAPL) perderá 30% de sus ganancias si China responde a las medidas restrictivas de EE.UU. en contra de Huawei, según Bloomberg. 
Beijing puede prohibir los productos de Apple y será muy impactante ya que la empresa estadounidense compra en China la mayoría de las piezas que utiliza en sus dispositivos. Pero el mercado consideró que dicho escenario improbable. Libertex señala que las acciones de Apple perdieron primeramente 0,5% y el fin del último día comercial bajaron 0,9% hasta 184,81 dólares por cada título.
La preocupación por la escalada de la guerra comercial y su impacto en las empresas tecnológicas creció después de que el Departamento de Justicia de EE.UU. incluyó en la lista negra la compañía Huawei Technologies Co. Cuando se transcendió esta decisión, Google (GOOGL) suspendió su cooperación con su socio chino. Otras empresas de EE.UU. que producen chips, Intel INTC, Qualcomm, Broadcom y Xiling, siguieron el ejemplo de Google. Dichas consecuencias provocarán sí o sí la reacción de China. 
Apple empezó a tener problemas en el mercado chino a principios de año. En enero el director de Apple anunció que las ventas de iPhone habían bajado debido a la guerra comercial entre Washington y Beijing. Apple redujo su proyección de ingresos en 10 mil millones de dólares en el primer trimestre. La realidad fue muy dramática. Apple perdió en el mercado chino más de 30% de sus ingresos. 
Equipo Analítico de Libertex
Libertex es una de las plataformas más modernas e innovadoras en el mundo del trading.
Para ver más señales les invitamos a suscribirse a nuestro Periscope: https://www.periscope.tv/libertexesp/
Atención: Rentabilidad en el pasado no significa la rentabilidad en el futuro. Cualquier pronóstico tiene solo un carácter informativo, y no es una garantía.


----------



## Libertex (28 May 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis pierden su valor después del un periodo de crecimiento activo*
El viernes las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis de Canadá han disminuido, reflejando un ajuste a la baja después de un crecimiento fuerte debido al anuncio de Canopy Growth (CGC) sobre la compra de la empresa británica This Works, que elabora los productos para el cuidado de la piel.
El monto de la transacción será 55 millones de dólares. De esta manera, la empresa canadiense podrá vender aún más productos que contienen el cannabidiol. A través de esta compra, Canopy Growth tiene la intención de ampliar su presencia en el mercado, inclusive entrando en el mercado de los Estados Unidos.
Actualmente, This Works vende sus productos en Europa, América del Norte, Asia, el Medio Oriente y en Australia.
En respuesta a esta noticia, las acciones de los productores de cannabis crecieron notablemente, aunque posteriormente se ajustaron a la baja.
Según los pronósticos de los scouts financieros, las acciones de las empresas pueden volver a empezar a crecer en el corto plazo. Así, los valores de Canopy Growth pueden subir hasta 45 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 8.5 dólares, de Cronos Group (CRON) hasta 15.5 dólares, de Aphria Inc (APHA) hasta 6.5 dólares, y de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 45 dólares.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 May 2019)

Se habla de todo menos del Brent....muy bien....


----------



## Libertex (7 Jun 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis están en crecimiento en respuesta a pronósticos favorables *

El miércoles, las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis en Canadá comercian con un fuerte crecimiento en un contexto de un mejor ánimo entre los participantes del mercado, después del agravamiento de las preocupaciones relativas al mayor control regulatorio. Al inicio de la semana este sector presentó ventas considerables, cuando las audiencias del viernes sobre cannabis y cananbidiol en la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de los Estados Unidos concluyeron sin llegar a un objetivo definido referente a la estandarización y sin confirmar su beneficio para la salud o su seguridad para las personas. El decepcionante resultado de las audiencias eclipsó la noticia de que en el estado de Illinois se aprobó una ley sobre la legalización del consumo de cannabis para los adultos, y en el estado de Alabama se tomó una nueva medida legislativa para legalizar la marihuana medicinal. Más adelante, el informe de la empresa Delloitte afectó favorablemente el mercado de los productores de cannabis, dado que éste estipuló que la siguiente etapa en el proceso de la legalización de cannabis en Canadá puede crear un mercado de consumidores de alimentos y otros productos alternativos a base de cannabis, con un valor total de 2 mil millones de dólares al año. En opinión de los scouts financieros, el impulso positivo en este segmento del mercado mantendrá su efecto positivo en el futuro cercano. En este caso, el precio de los valores de la empresa Aurora Cannabis (ACB) pueden subir hasta 8 dólares, de Canopy Growth (CGC) hasta 42 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 37 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 7 dólares, y de Cronos (CRON) hasta 15 dólares. 

Mitt Lemaev, scout financiero de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (7 Jun 2019)

*Se mantiene la tensión en los mercados de América Latina generada por las guerras comerciales*

Los mercados latinoamericanos de valores siguen reflejando tensión mientras observan el desarrollo de los conflictos comerciales entre los Estados Unidos y otros varios países. La relación entre los Estados Unidos y China, así como entre los Estados Unidos y México se mantiene muy tensa. Asimismo, a los participantes del mercado les preocupa la decisión de los Estados Unidos de acabar con el acuerdo comercial preferente de India. Esta medida confirma que la coyuntura en los mercados mundiales continuará agravándose, más que calmándose. Algunos inversionistas anticipan ciertos avances en la resolución de esta situación durante la cumbre del G20. Sin embargo, pocos piensan así. En su mayoría, los participantes del mercado no esperan que se llegue a un acuerdo en la cumbre. Lo más probable es que el evento se convierta en una etapa bastante compleja de las negociaciones. En espera de la cumbre, los inversionistas prefieren canalizar fondos hacia los activos más seguros. En el contexto de las guerras comerciales, el rendimiento de bonos tesoro a 10 años de los Estados Unidos alcanzó nuevos mínimos en los últimos 21 meses. El rendimiento de los valores disminuye de forma paralela al crecimiento de su costo, en un contexto en que los inversionistas buscan activos seguros. Entre las noticias locales de la región, podemos mencionar a Argentina, donde las autoridades declararon que comenzarán exportaciones del gas natural licuado por primera vez en la historia.

También cabe notar a la refinadora estadounidense PDVSA Citgo Petroleum, que recibió una citación del Departamento de Justicia de Estados Unidos derivada de una investigación de corrupción en Venezuela.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jun 2019)

pon alguna receta de como hacer la tortilla de patatas....algo diferente a lo que anuncias moreno....


----------



## Libertex (17 Jun 2019)

*Es probable que los mercados europeos sigan creciendo en espera de la disminución en las tasas

*

En un futuro próximo, los principales mercados europeos tienen buenas probabilidades de seguir creciendo en espera de la disminución de las tasas por parte de los organismos reguladores globales en vista del deterioro de los pronósticos del crecimiento económico de Alemania en 2019 y 2020. Actualmente los participantes del mercado esperan una caída de 10 puntos base en la tasa de interés del BCE para finales de este año. De la misma manera, anticipan acciones similares de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos tras una abrupta desaceleración en el mercado laboral de los Estados Unidos en mayo. Cierta cautela de los inversionistas referente a la incertidumbre sobre quién será el siguiente Primer Ministro del Reino Unido y una mayor probabilidad de un Brexit sin acuerdo con la Unión Europea no permitirá un crecimiento significativo de los mercados europeos en el futuro próximo.Cierta cautela de los inversionistas referente a la incertidumbre sobre quién será el siguiente Primer Ministro del Reino Unido y una mayor probabilidad de un Brexit sin acuerdo con la Unión Europea no permitirá un crecimiento significativo de los mercados europeos en el futuro próximo. Si hablamos sobre los mercados individuales de la región entonces, por ejemplo, la situación del mercado bursátil de Francia será en gran medida determinada por las noticias corporativas. Recientemente, la atención de los participantes del mercado ha sido dirigida hacia la situación con la empresa Renault. El ministro de Economía y Finanzas de Francia Bruno Le Maire anunció que el país esta listo para disminuir su participación en Renault para, en cambio, fortalecer su alianza con el fabricante de automóviles Nissan. La compañía Renault ya cuenta con alianza con las empresas japoneses Nissan y Mitsubishi, pero la colaboración se ha vuelto problemática desde que en noviembre del año pasado el jefe de la alianza Carlos Gona fue arrestado.



Andrey Voitkiv, scout financiero de Libertex


----------



## Libertex (17 Jun 2019)

*Los registros financieros de Hexo empujan hacia abajo las acciones de los productores de cannabis*



El viernes, las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis considerablemente bajaron su precio, tras el anuncio de Hexo de la reducción de ventas en el tercer trimestre, en comparación con el indicador del periodo anterior. Según los registros de la empresa, las ventas brutas de cannabis aproximadamente sumaron 12 millones de dólares, una cifra menor que la observada en el trimestre anterior. Estos datos perturbaron a los inversionistas, agravando su preocupación referente a las perspectivas de la industria. Además, ahora los inversionistas tienen dudas sobre la capacidad de Hexo de alcanzar su crecimiento estimado de los volúmenes de ventas hasta 400 millones de dólares en el 2020. En el contexto de un débil informe trimestral, las acciones de Hexo cayeron en 8%, arrastrando atrás de si los valores de otras empresas del sector. Así, la caída alcanzó 4-5%. En opinión de los scouts financieros, en el corto plazo el mercado seguirá reflejando los informes negativos de Hexo, lo que resultará en una subsecuente caída en las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis. El precio de las acciones de Canopy Growth (CGC) puede bajar hasta 41 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 7 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 6 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 40 dólares, y de Cronos (CRON) hasta 16 dólares.

Mitt Lemaev, scout financiero de Libertex


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Jun 2019)

eres un bot...esta claro....


----------



## Libertex (21 Jun 2019)

*¿Dónde comprar o vender acciones de Slack? Nuevo instrumento disponible en Libertex*

Libertex acaba de ampliar su cartera con el lanzamiento de CFD (contratos por diferencia) de Slack Inc. (WORK), lo que ofrece a los usuarios de Libertex nuevas y beneficiosas oportunidades de trading.

Los traders pueden utilizar Slack no solo como uno de los servicios de mensajería más populares sino también para operar CFD con sus acciones. Slack es un atractivo instrumento para los traders cortoplacistas y para los inversores a largo plazo. Aquellos que practican un trading agresivo pueden generar beneficios con los CFD justo después de la OPV dado que el precio en este momento es sumamente volátil. Los demás pueden comprar CFD de Slack para ganar a largo plazo con el crecimiento del precio del activo.

Slack lanzó la OPV el 20 de junio 2019. Slack se convierte así en la tercera compañía “unicornio”, tras Lyft y Pinterest, que ofrece sus acciones en los últimos meses. Las tres empresas están disponibles en Libertex

*¡Opera ahora con Libertex!

Acerca de Libertex:*

Libertex es una marca internacional con más de veinte años de experiencia en los mercados financieros y trading online. Libertex proporciona a los inversores acceso a acciones comerciales, divisas, índices, materias primas, oro, petróleo, gas y muchos otros instrumentos financieros. El equipo de Libertex tiene más de 2.200.000 clientes en América Latina, Europa y Asia debido a su servicio de primera clase. Libertex cuenta con más de 240 instrumentos comerciales. En 2016, los Premios Forex EXPO reconocieron a Libertex como la mejor plataforma de negociación; y Global Banking and Finance Review lo calificó como la mejor aplicación de negociación en la UEEA. En 2017-2018, Libertex fue galardonada como la Mejor Aplicación de Trading y el Mejor Bróker de Criptomoneda en los prestigiosos Forex Awards.


----------



## Libertex (3 Jul 2019)

*Las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis crecen*

Las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis crecen en el contexto de las noticias favorables de la empresa Aleafia Health Inc., que anunció la conclusión de la liquidación de las obligaciones convertibles por un monto de 25 millones de dólares.

Las acciones de Canopy Growth Corp. (CGC) registraron un importante crecimiento tras el anuncio del acuerdo con Acreage Holdings Inc. Canopy puede tomar el control de la compañía tan pronto como se relaje la legislación sobre cannabis en los Estados Unidos. Acreage seguirá trabajando de forma independiente, pero manteniendo el acceso a la propiedad intelectual de Canopy, así como las fórmulas de los productos y sus patentes.

Al mismo tiempo, se puede considerar como una evolución negativa la noticia de que el gobernador de New Hampshire, Chris Sununu, vetó la ley que podría haber abierto el uso del cannabis medicinal gubernamental a las empresas comerciales. Dicha noticia afectó a los empresarios que planeaban abrir negocios ahí.

En opinión de los scouts financieros, en el futuro cercano, el mercado de los productores canadienses de cannabis seguirá reflejando el contexto corporativo favorable. Así, las acciones de Canopy Growth pueden crecer hasta 42-43 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 8-8.5 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 47 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 7.5-8 dólares, y de Cronos Group (CRON) hasta 16-16.5 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (24 Jul 2019)

*Los inversionistas en América Latina están en espera de las decisiones sobre las tasas de interés y siguen las noticias sobre el petróleo*
En el corto plazo, los índices bursátiles de América Latina pueden crecer en espera de la reunión de los bancos centrales del mundo, esta y la próxima semana, así como en espera de su decisión sobre política monetaria. 
Los inversionistas esperan las reuniones del Banco Central Europeo, así como las reuniones de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos y el Banco de Japón. Ellos estiman un relajamiento de la política monetaria por parte de los reguladores financieros a fin de apoyar la economía mundial. 
En particular, la posibilidad de que la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal sea favorable para los mercados bursátiles, pero al mismo tiempo la posibilidad de que la tasa de interés disminuya 25 puntos base, ya ha sido, en gran medida, utilizada por el mercado. 
Con respecto al Banco Central Europeo, los inversionistas esperan un relajamiento en la política monetaria en la zona de euro a través de la reducción de las tasas de interés o a través de la compra de activos. 
Al mismo tiempo, se perciben ciertas preocupaciones entre los participantes del mercado, generadas por la captura del petrolero británico Stena Impero por Irán en aguas del estrecho de Ormuz. Simultáneamente, el crecimiento de futuros del petróleo crudo, causado por esta situación, apoya los mercados bursátiles de América Latina. 
Asimismo, la dinámica de los índices de la región está afectada por la temporada de informes corporativos en las principales empresas de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Libertex (25 Jul 2019)

*La evolución de las acciones de los productores de cannabis tras la recepción de una nueva licencia por parte de Aurora Cannabis*
En general, este miércoles, las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis muestran un crecimiento en el contexto de las noticias de que uno de los líderes del mercado - Aurora Cannabis (ACB)- obtuvo dos licencias para cultivar cannabis. 
Previamente, dicho segmento del mercado había disminuido ligeramente, tras la publicación de la empresa Organigram de resultados negativos en el trimestre fiscal, indicando una pérdida de 7 centavos por acción, cuando se esperaban ganancias de 3 centavos por acción en el mercado. Al mismo tiempo, los ingresos netos del productor, excluyendo los impuestos, crecieron 628% alcanzando 24 millones 750 mil dólares canadienses. 
En opinión de los directores de Organigram, para finales de este año la empresa logrará mejorar sus indicadores financieros. Además, hacia finales del año, la compañía busca incorporar 100 empleados al personal total, que ya cuenta con 700 personas. 
Al mismo tiempo, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis subieron después de que este productor canadiense recibiera las licencias de Health Canada para cultivar dos nuevos terrenos al aire libre en Quebec y Columbia Británica. La empresa declaró que éstos serán utilizados para investigación sobre el cultivo en temas de generación de nuevas tecnologías, genética y propiedad intelectual. Aurora Cannabis agregó que su decisión de cultivar en terrenos al aire libre fue deliberada, dado que esto permitirá investigar métodos de cultivo en diferentes condiciones climáticas. 
En opinión de los scouts financieros, considerando este factor positivo para el mercado, las acciones de los productores de cannabis seguirán en crecimiento. Así, los títulos de Canopy Growth (CGC) pueden crecer hasta 36 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis hasta 8 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 45 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 6.5 dólares, y de Cronos (CRON) hasta 15 dólares


----------



## Libertex (26 Jul 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis se ajustan al alza tras las reclamaciones por parte de la FDA*
Este miércoles, el precio de las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis continúan creciendo en general, en un contexto de ajuste tras la fuerte caída causada por el aviso de la Administración de Alimentos y Medicamentos de Estados Unidos dirigido a la compañía Curaleaf Holdings. Como sugiere la administración, la empresa vende en línea productos no aprobados de manera ilegal, los cuales contienen cannabidiol, declarando, al mismo tiempo, que dichos productos curan el cáncer y el Alzhemeir, entre otras enfermedades.

La FDA pidió una respuesta a la empresa en el transcurso de 15 días hábiles, dónde ésta debe especificar cómo planea corregir las infracciones. El retraso en corregir las violaciones podría conducir a las medidas legales apropiadas, incluyendo el decomiso de los productos y una orden de restricción, advierte la FDA.
Tales acciones por parte de la FDA pueden afectar desfavorablemente al sector entero. Al mismo tiempo, el representante de Curaleaf indicó que la empresa planea colaborar con la FDA y cumplir todas las reglas. Dicha reacción de la empresa contribuyó al subsecuente crecimiento en el precio de las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis.
En opinión de los scouts financieros, próximamente estas empresas continuarán recuperando las pérdidas incurridas. Así, los valores de Canopy Growth (CGC) pueden crecer hasta alcanzar 16 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 7 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 6.5 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 43 dólares, y de Cronos hasta 15.5 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (7 Ago 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis seguirán estando bajo presión debido a la situación con CannTrust*
Las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis no mostraron el miércoles una dinámica de cotización homogénea. Este segmento de mercado sigue afectado por el conflicto entre las autoridades canadienses y la empresa CannTrust, que puede perder su licencia debido a actividades ilegales. Como se ha hecho público, dos de los principales gerentes de la compañía han vendido acciones por valor de 6 millones de dólares canadienses ante el temor de la retirada de dicha licencia. 
Las autoridades canadienses sospechan que CannTrust sigue produciendo productos sin tener licencia incluso después de haber recibido una advertencia oficial sobre la ilegalidad de tal actividad.
No obstante, el mercado puede recibir un impulso gracias a la noticia de que la compañía fabricante de bebidas con base en cannabis, BevCanna Enterprises Inc., ha realizado con éxito una serie de cambios de personal, incluido el nombramiento de un nuevo director financiero.
Según los expertos financieros, en un futuro próximo este segmento del mercado seguirá estando bajo presión por la situación con CannTrust. Hasta que se produzcan nuevos acontecimientos en este caso, el precio de las acciones de Canopy Growth (CGC) puede caer hasta $33, los valores de Cannabis (ACB) hasta $5.5-6, las acciones de Tilray (TLRY) hasta $40-40.5, las de Aphria (APHA) hasta $4.5-5 y las de Cronos (CRON) hasta $13.


----------



## Libertex (8 Ago 2019)

*Los mercados europeos caerán a medida que disminuya el apetito por el riesgo*

Es probable que los mercados bursátiles europeos se debiliten a corto plazo, debido a que los inversores están menos interesados en activos de riesgo. Los participantes del mercado intentan evitar las inversiones de riesgo después de que se intensificase el conflicto comercial entre los Estados Unidos y China, que está teniendo un impacto negativo en las perspectivas de crecimiento de la economía mundial. Tras el anuncio del presidente estadounidense Donal Trump de la intención de introducir a partir del 1 de septiembre un arancel del 10 % a los productos chinos por valor de 300 000 millones de dólares, el Banco Popular de China ha devaluado el yuan frente al dólar a su nivel más bajo desde el diciembre del año pasado.

Las continuas protestas en Hong Kong también ejercen más presión sobre los mercados mundiales, incluidos los mercados europeos. Los manifestantes bloquearon carreteras y túneles, así como alteraron el tránsito del transporte público y aviones. Las protestas masivas en Hong Kong tienen lugar después de que se reconsiderasen las enmiendas a la ley de extradición que, en caso de aprobarse, permitirían a Hong Kong extraditar a personas sospechosas a países con los que no tiene un acuerdo de extradición, como Taiwán, Macao y China continental.

El mercado bursátil británico recibió negativamente la noticia de que el Banco de Inglaterra revisó a la baja su previsión del crecimiento del PIB para 2019-2020, aunque mejoró la previsión para 2021. La previsión de crecimiento para 2019 fue rebajada del 1.5 % al 1.3 %. Asimismo, se espera que la economía británica crezca en 2020 al mismo nivel, 1.3 % en vez del 1.6 %, y que en 2021 llegue a 2.3 %.

Según las previsiones del Banco de Inglaterra, es probable que el crecimiento del PIB en el Reino Unido siga siendo relativamente débil en los próximos trimestres. Dada la incertidumbre asociada con el brexit, es posible que la volatilidad en la dinámica de la producción persista. Sin embargo, la autoridad reguladora declaró que el sector bancario británico está preparado para cualquier escenario de salida del Reino Unido de la Unión Europea, pues cuenta con buenos recursos de capital.


----------



## Libertex (9 Ago 2019)

*Libertex, nuevo Premium Plus Partner del Valencia CF

La multinacional del sector del trading se convierte en nuevo patrocinador del club hasta 2021*​
El Valencia CF ha llegado a un acuerdo con Libertex, multinacional del sector del trading y considerada Mejor Aplicación de Trading de 2018, por el que se convierte en Premium Plus Partner del Valencia CF hasta el 30 de junio de 2021. 

A partir de ahora, el logo de Libertex lucirá en la parte trasera tanto en la equipación de juego como en la de entrenamiento, además de tener presencia en la publicidad del Camp de Mestalla, la Ciutat Esportiva de Paterna, en los eventos institucionales y en los soportes digitales del club: app oficial, www.valenciacf.com y redes sociales. 

El Valencia CF se convierte así en el mejor aliado para Libertex en su objetivo de aumentar su notoriedad, tanto en España como a nivel internacional, con especial énfasis en el mercado latinoamericano y el sudeste asiático, con un impacto que alcanza a centenares de millones de personas al competir en las competiciones más prestigiosas. 

Con este acuerdo, los clientes de Libertex y aficionados del Valencia CF podrán beneficiarse de promociones, ofertas exclusivas, participar en encuentros con futbolistas y muchas más oportunidades para tener una experiencia única, tanto en su actividad con Libertex como con el Valencia CF. 

El presidente Anil Murthy se ha mostrado “muy satisfecho con el acuerdo alcanzado con Libertex, otra compañía multinacional que se une al Valencia CF para seguir creciendo tanto a nivel local como global. Libertex es un ejemplo de empresa seria y solvente en un mercado muy competitivo, y que ser una referencia todavía mayor en su sector, algo que el Valencia CF también ha buscado a lo largo de su historia”. 

Michael Geiger, CEO de Libertex, reconoce que “el Valencia CF es un club de máximo nivel a nivel internacional, con una larga y triunfal historia, con quien compartimos un sentimiento común en términos de emociones, pasión e historias de éxito. El Valencia CF es el socio perfecto para llevar nuestra marca, nuestro mensaje y nuestros servicios a potenciales clientes para seguir creciendo en el mercado. Creemos que será una gran y ambiciosa temporada para ambos y nos apoyaremos mutuamente”. 

Por su parte, el General Manager de Libertex, Andrey Nikolaev, reconoce que “esta asociación nos permitirá ofrecer beneficios a nuestros clientes. Solo por ser cliente, podrás tener la oportunidad de tener una experiencia de primera mano junto a uno de los clubes históricos de LaLiga, la mejor liga del mundo”. 

Con más de 30 premios internacionales, siendo los más recientes Mejor Bróker de Criptodivisas y Mejor Aplicación de Trading de 2018 en los prestigiosos Forex Awards, la compañía creada en 1997 cuenta con una cartera de 2,2 millones de clientes repartidos en 110 países, ofreciendo a sus usuarios más de 240 activos de trading con los que operar. 

Libertex, considerada una de las mejores plataformas web y móvil para realizar compraventas seguras de varios activos financieros (acciones, divisas, índices y commodities), ofrece a sus usuarios una plataforma intuitiva, sencilla y clara tanto para expertos como principiantes en el sector del trading, impartiendo formación y creando acciones didácticas dirigidas a los fans.


----------



## Libertex (12 Ago 2019)

*Libertex, refuerzo de lujo para el Getafe*

Libertex, la Mejor Aplicación de Trading de 2018, es el nueva refuerzo de lujo del Getafe Club de Fútbol. El bróker online y el equipo de Madrid han firmado un acuerdo de patrocinio que mostrará la marca Libertex en el uniforme del equipo azul tanto en las competiciones nacionales -LaLiga y Copa del Rey- como en la UEFA Europa League, un torneo que el Getafe CF jugará después de lograr un meritorio quinto puesto la temporada pasada.

El acuerdo como socio exclusivo también incluirá la presencia de Libertex en la publicidad estática y dinámica del Coliseum Alfonso Pérez y el campo de entrenamiento, además de las redes sociales, la página web del club y en eventos especiales.

La alianza también significará la expansión de la marca Libertex en los mercados español y europeo, pero también en América Latina y el sudeste asiático, ya que proviene de uno de los clubs más en forma de la mejor liga del mundo, cuyo impacto global es evidente.

Los clientes de Libertex y los miembros de Getafe CF pueden beneficiarse de numerosas promociones, como entradas y pases VIP, promociones especiales, meet and greet con los jugadores, ofertas exclusivas y más oportunidades para disfrutar de una experiencia única.

Michael Geiger, CEO de Libertex, declaró: “El Getafe completó una temporada excepcional, demostrando que pueden alcanzar objetivos ambiciosos. Son un club joven pero combativo, decidido, siempre orientado hacia el crecimiento, y esos también son valores que comparte Libertex. Creemos firmemente que nuestra nueva asociación nos permitirá conectarnos de una manera más intensa y efectiva con una comunidad más grande de traders de todo el mundo. Todos esperamos una gran temporada y confiamos en que el Getafe es un socio perfecto".

El General Manager de Libertex, Andrey Nikolaev, dijo: “Gracias a este acuerdo, nuestros clientes experimentarán la emoción de LaLiga y la UEFA Europa League en primera persona. Estamos seguros de que las ofertas que presentaremos durante toda la temporada satisfarán las expectativas de todos ellos, y les invitamos a todos a unirse a nosotros en esta aventura única".

Por su parte, Ángel Torres, presidente de Getafe CF, señaló: “Estamos muy contentos de dar la bienvenida a una marca como Libertex a la familia azulona; a partir de este momento son uno más y esperamos que este camino que comenzamos sea el más satisfactorio para ambas entidades".


----------



## Libertex (15 Ago 2019)

*Cannabis stocks up on positive reporting*

Shares in Canada's biggest cannabis producers are for the most part rising strongly following the publication of a sizable batch of quarterly reports by some of the sector's biggest names.
Last week, for instance, Innovative Industrial Properties posted positive Q2 results showing profit up 76.4% to $0.30 per share.
Cronos Group (CRON) is another company that has already released its quarterly results, exceeding analysts' predictions with sales revenue of CAD 10.2 million. This impressive sales growth has helped to increase investor confidence in Cronos which, in turn, has generated a share price increase for the company.
On 1 August we saw Aphria (APHA) announce spectacular Q4 results on 1 August. Meanwhile, another key player in the market, Canopy Growth (CGC), is planning to publish its Q1 2020 financial results at close of trade on 14 August.
However, this wave of positive news was somewhat dampened by news that KPMG was withdrawing its audit report of the company's 2018 results.
Nevertheless, our financial scouts believe that if the sector's biggest names can sustain this trend of positive reporting, cannabis stocks should continue their current growth over the short to medium term. With this in mind, they see Canopy Growth's share price up to $35.00, with Tilray rising to $47.00. Meanwhile, they predict Cronos, Aphria and Aurora Cannabis (ACB) will increase to reach $14-14.50, $7.50 and $7.50-8.00 respectively.


----------



## Libertex (20 Ago 2019)

*Las acciones de los productores de cannabis desploman tras el débil reporte de Canopy*
El viernes, los precios de las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis disminuyeron un 15%, especialmente los valores de Canopy Growth (CGC), lo que sucedió después de la publicación del débil reporte financiero por parte de dicha empresa. 
Así, las ventas trimestrales de Canopy Growth hundieron en comparación con el periodo anterior, y en el primer trimestre financiero la compañía observó una pérdida de más de un mil millones de dólares. Estos indicadores resultaron peores que los anticipados por el mercado. A pesar de las promesas de los representantes de Canopy Growth de que la empresa vaya a retomar su tendencia de crecimiento durante el siguiente trimestre, los inversionistas siguen vendiendo las acciones, en un contexto en que sus precios ya tocaron su mínimo desde principios de enero.
Al mismo tiempo, dicha caída queda algo suavizada por el anuncio de Canopy de que la empresa Acreage Holdings, que Canopy está comprando, tiene la intención de abrir varias tiendas de marca Canopy en los Estados Unidos este año. De la misma manera, en 2020 en los Estados Unidos se espera el lanzamiento del producto medicinal Canopy Spectrum.
En opinión de los scouts financieros, próximamente este segmento del mercado continuará reflejando los informes financieros negativos de Canopy que se observaron este trimestre. Si consideramos que varias empresas ya publicaron sus reportes financieros trimestrales, y no todos de éstos fueron fuertes, se puede anticipar que los precios de las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis continuarán disminuyendo. Así, los precios de las acciones de Canopy pueden bajar hasta 26 – 26.5 dólares, los valores de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 5 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 34.5 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 5 dólares, y de Cronos (CRON) hasta 11.5 – 12 dólares


----------



## Libertex (3 Sep 2019)

*El martes, las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis muestran una dinámica mixta después de una caída de tres días consecutivos.*
Al mismo tiempo, uno de los líderes del segmento –Canopy Growth (CGC)- muestra un crecimiento después de que Brett Handly, el reconocido analista de Seaport Global, mejoró la calificación de las acciones hasta satisfactorio, indicando que éstas se ven atractivas tras las fuertes ventas durante los meses de verano.
Anteriormente, los inversionistas estaban deshaciéndose de las acciones de Canopy tras conocerse, a principios de julio, que el director ejecutivo de la empresa, Bruce Linton, había sido despedido por sugerencia de su inversionista mayoritario, Corona Costellation Brands Inc. Este productor de bebidas había invertido 4 mil millones de dólares en Canopy y quedó decepcionado con los indicadores financieros de la compañía canadiense. Constellation declaró que esperaba obtener una pérdida neta de 54.3 millones derivada de las pérdidas de Canopy en el segundo trimestre.
Una noticia favorable fue el anuncio de que Namaste Technologies nombró a su director ejecutivo interino, Meni Morim, como su director general permanente y lo invitó a ser parte del consejo.
En opinión de los scouts financieros, en el futuro cercano el mercado de las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis permanecerá heterogéneo. Las acciones de Canopy Growth pueden subir hasta 25.5 dólares, de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 6.5 dólares. Al mismo tiempo, las acciones de Tilray (TLRY) pueden bajar hasta 28 dólares, de Aphria (APHA) hasta 6 dólares, y de Cronos (CRON) hasta 11 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (3 Sep 2019)

*El comportamiento de las acciones de los productores de cannabis es heterogéneo, a pesar de la noticia del acuerdo de Tilray*
El viernes, el comportamiento de las acciones de los principales productores canadienses de cannabis fue ambiguo. Los más afectados fueron los valores de la compañía Tilray (TLRY), cuyos representantes anunciaron el jueves la compra de la empresa Four20 por 110 millones de dólares canadienses. Dicha empresa opera seis tiendas minoristas de cannabis para fines recreativos.
Se espera que dicha adquisición amplíe la presencia de Tilray en Canadá.
En el contexto de este acuerdo, Tilray comprará todos los valores emitidos y en circulación de Four20. La compañía pagará por las acciones 70 millones de dólares canadienses al cerrar la operación a finales del primer trimestre del 2020. Posteriormente, pagará otros 40 millones de dólares con base en “determinados indicadores de producción” de Four20.
Anteriormente, Tilray firmó un acuerdo con Authentic Brands Group, según el cual, la empresa producirá cannabidiol para los productos distribuidos en las grandes cadenas minoristas en los Estados Unidos y Canadá.
A pesar de la nota positiva de esta noticia de un nuevo acuerdo, el precio de las acciones de la empresa sigue bajando y en el futuro cercano puede disminuir hasta un nivel de 5 dólares por acción. Los valores de Canopy Growth (CGC) pueden bajar hasta 24 dólares, de Cronos Group (CRON) hasta 11 dólares. Al mismo tiempo los valores de Aphria (APHA) pueden subir hasta 7 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (10 Sep 2019)

*Los precios de las acciones de los productores de cannabis suben tras la venta, por parte de Aurora Cannabis, de las acciones del Green Organic Dutchman* 

El viernes, las acciones de los principales productores de cannabis mostraron un crecimiento general después de que Aurora Cannabis (ACB) vendió su participación del 10% en la empresa Green Organic Dutchman. El acuerdo se cerró con 3 dólares por acción, es decir aproximadamente 15% más bajo que el precio del cierre. Cuando Aurora invirtió en Green Organic Dutchman por primera vez, en enero del 2018, pagó únicamente 1.65 dólares por acción.

Posteriormente, Aurora empezó a vender acciones en octubre del 2018 (por un precio de entre 5 y 6 dólares), y lo siguió haciendo hasta el momento.

Al mismo tiempo, este sector se encuentra afectado negativamente por los informes de los analistas estadounidenses, quienes estiman que el sector declinó entre 40 y 50% en comparación con los niveles máximos del 2019. La venta masiva ocurrió en el contexto de retrasos en la aprobación de algunas fusiones y adquisiciones empresariales programadas para este año, cuando el Departamento de Justicia de los Estados Unidos adoptó una postura firme en la investigación contra las posibles infracciones a las normativas antimonopolio.

En opinión de los scouts financieros, a pesar de las proyecciones negativas del mercado por parte de los analistas, las acciones de los productores canadienses de cannabis tienen la posibilidad de seguir creciendo. Así, los valores de Canopy Growth (CGC) pueden subir hasta 27 dólares, las acciones de Aurora Cannabis (ACB) hasta 6 a 6.5 dólares, de Tilray (TLRY) hasta 33 dólares, de Cronos (CRON) hasta 12 a 12.5 dólares, y de Aphria (APHA) hasta 7 a 7.5 dólares.


----------



## Libertex (11 Sep 2019)

*Los mercados latinoamericanos seguirán siendo afectados por una combinación de factores mixtos*
Próximamente, los mercados latinoamericanos estarán bajo la influencia de un conjunto de factores contradictorios. La dinámica de los principales índices dependerá de su reacción a dichos factores. Así, una de las razones para el pesimismo fue un comentario del Secretario del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, Steven Mnuchin, referente al conflicto comercial con China. Él declaró que "se pierden los avances" en el proceso de negociación con China.
Los participantes del mercado temen que, en ausencia de avances en las negociaciones, y si no se logra llegar a un acuerdo entre las partes involucradas, el mercado global puede entrar en una recesión. El Fondo Monetario Internacional ya había dado indicios de ello en sus pronósticos.
Mientras tanto, la preocupación que prevalece en los mercados sobre los riesgos de la desaceleración de la economía de los Estados Unidos fue generada por los datos estadísticos del mercado laboral interno de ese país. El número de empleos en los sectores no agrícolas de la economía creció en tan sólo 130 mil plazas, contra la expectativa de crecimiento de dicho indicador de 160 mil empleos.
Al mismo tiempo, tras reportarse esos datos débiles, los inversionistas en todo el mundo, incluyendo la región de América Latina, esperan que, en la siguiente reunión, la Reserva Federal relaje la política monetaria, fomentando así el crecimiento económico.
De la misma manera, los participantes del mercado están en espera de la reunión del Banco Central Europeo que tomará lugar esta semana, estimando que el regulador relaje la política monetaria.
En esta coyuntura es posible que los mercados sobrestimen el tamaño del paquete de las medidas del estimulo monetario propuestas por el regulador.


----------



## Libertex (18 Sep 2019)

*los inversionistas europeos van a aprovechar la situación alrededor del Brexit*
En el futuro cercano, los inversionistas europeos mantendrán su optimismo gracias a las noticias favorables sobre los posibles resultados del Brexit. Los participantes del mercado estiman que se podría evitar la salida sin acuerdo de la Unión Europea, tras la noticia de que el partido político principal de la Irlanda del Norte estaba dispuesta a aceptar ciertas condiciones de la Unión Europea. A pesar de que la noticia fue rápidamente refutada, los inversionistas la tomaron como una señal de que sí es posible llegar a un acuerdo entre el Reino Unido y la Unión Europea.
Asimismo, los inversionistas estiman que durante las negociaciones de octubre entre los Estados Unidos y China finalmente se logrará llegar a un acuerdo. Las esperanzas de los participantes del mercado derivan de las nuevas relajaciones de la política monetaria por parte de ambos países. El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, ya externó su disposición para considerar un acuerdo comercial temporal con China. Al mismo tiempo, Trump busca alcanzar acuerdos amplios. 
La declaración de Trump siguió la noticia de que China excluirá algunos productos agrícolas, como la soja y la carne de cerdo, de los aranceles adicionales impuestos a ciertos bienes estadounidenses.
Los mercados también se apoyan en una fuerte subida de los precios del petróleo. Los precios mundiales del crudo crecieron significativamente después del ataque con drones sobre la infraestructura de la petrolera saudita Saudi Aramco.
Al mismo tiempo, la situación política preocupante en Hong Kong, donde volvieron a ocurrir conflictos entre los manifestantes y sus oponentes, en el futuro cercano seguirá disuadiendo a los inversionistas europeos de las ventas más activas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2019)

hablas de petroleo o que ?....


----------



## Libertex (2 Oct 2019)

Los inversionistas latinoamericanos, en espera de noticias de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos
Los inversionistas latinoamericanos siguen monitoreando la situación geopolítica, bastante tensa, que prevalece en el mundo. Hasta cierto grado, las declaraciones de que el gobierno de Estados Unidos no contempla impedir que las empresas chinas coticen en las bolsas de valores de Estados Unidos, afectó favorablemente el ánimo de los inversionistas. El anuncio fue hecho por Mónica Crowley, secretaria asistente de asuntos públicos del Tesoro de EE. UU., y posteriormente fue confirmado por el consejero de comercio de la Casa Blanca, Peter Navarro.
Antes de esta declaración, tanto los inversionistas latinoamericanos, como los participantes de los mercados mundiales, se mostraban fuertemente preocupados por tal perspectiva, dado que, como resultado, China podría haber comenzado a vender los bonos del tesoro, ejerciendo así presión sobre el mercado.
Esta semana, se esperan las declaraciones por parte de varios representantes de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos, incluyendo a Jerome Powell, el presidente actual del regulador, quien dará su declaración este viernes. En las reuniones del 17 y 18 de septiembre, la Reserva Federal recortó la tasa de fondos federales desde 2-2.25% hasta 1.75-2%. Casi la mitad de los miembros del Comité votó por un recorte adicional antes de terminar el año. La siguiente reunión se llevará a cabo el 29 y el 30 de octubre.
Hablando de asuntos internos de la región, se puede destacar que el Banco Central de Argentina publicó la lista de los contribuyentes que violaron la restricción de las autoridades para comprar dólares, quienes podrían ser sancionados por las autoridades.
Por otro lado, Venezuela vuelve a comenzar las negociaciones y empieza a establecer contactos para pagar la deuda externa y, otra vez, demanda un acceso al financiamiento internacional.


----------



## Libertex (2 Oct 2019)

Los inversionistas latinoamericanos, en espera de noticias de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos
Los inversionistas latinoamericanos siguen monitoreando la situación geopolítica, bastante tensa, que prevalece en el mundo. Hasta cierto grado, las declaraciones de que el gobierno de Estados Unidos no contempla impedir que las empresas chinas coticen en las bolsas de valores de Estados Unidos, afectó favorablemente el ánimo de los inversionistas. El anuncio fue hecho por Mónica Crowley, secretaria asistente de asuntos públicos del Tesoro de EE. UU., y posteriormente fue confirmado por el consejero de comercio de la Casa Blanca, Peter Navarro.
Antes de esta declaración, tanto los inversionistas latinoamericanos, como los participantes de los mercados mundiales, se mostraban fuertemente preocupados por tal perspectiva, dado que, como resultado, China podría haber comenzado a vender los bonos del tesoro, ejerciendo así presión sobre el mercado.
Esta semana, se esperan las declaraciones por parte de varios representantes de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos, incluyendo a Jerome Powell, el presidente actual del regulador, quien dará su declaración este viernes. En las reuniones del 17 y 18 de septiembre, la Reserva Federal recortó la tasa de fondos federales desde 2-2.25% hasta 1.75-2%. Casi la mitad de los miembros del Comité votó por un recorte adicional antes de terminar el año. La siguiente reunión se llevará a cabo el 29 y el 30 de octubre.
Hablando de asuntos internos de la región, se puede destacar que el Banco Central de Argentina publicó la lista de los contribuyentes que violaron la restricción de las autoridades para comprar dólares, quienes podrían ser sancionados por las autoridades.
Por otro lado, Venezuela vuelve a comenzar las negociaciones y empieza a establecer contactos para pagar la deuda externa y, otra vez, demanda un acceso al financiamiento internacional.


----------



## Libertex (8 Oct 2019)

Próximamente, los mercados de valores europeos podrían llegar a hundirse, como consecuencia del ánimo pesimista que prevalece entre los inversionistas en los mercados mundiales. En particular, la dinámica del mercado de valores de los Estados Unidos puede resultar ser una mala guía para ellos, dado que éste está registrando el peor inicio de trimestre desde el 2008, en el contexto de las guerras comerciales que promueve la administración de Donald Trump. 
El gobierno de los Estados Unidos declaró que, tras la decisión tomada por la OMC, a favor de que los países europeos subsidien a Airbus, Washington impondrá tarifas de 10% y 25%, tanto sobre las aeronaves, como sobre los productos agrícolas, respectivamente. El secretario de Estado Mike Pompeo amenazó, en una entrevista en la televisión italiana, que, en particular, las tarifas se impondrán sobre el queso y el vino europeos.
Además, los inversionistas europeos destacaron que el rendimiento de los bonos de Estados Unidos también tuvo una fuerte caída en el contexto de la creciente preocupación sobre la expansión de la economía estadounidense.
La caída de la tasa de interés de los bonos implica un aumento en la demanda entre los inversionistas para entrar en los bonos de gobierno desde el mercado de valores. 
Es probable que en el futuro cercano los índices europeos sigan reflejando la presión generada por la coyuntura desfavorable en los mercados mundiales y los inversionistas se nieguen a invertir en activos de riesgo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2019)

hablanos de la tortilla de patatas....


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 Oct 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> hablanos de la tortilla de patatas....



He ignorado a Libertex porque no me interesa la cotización del cannabis. El hilo ha quedado muy clarito... Excepto por un tal dubitativo que emite mensajes sin sentido sobre las papas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Oct 2019)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> He ignorado a Libertex porque no me interesa la cotización del cannabis. El hilo ha quedado muy clarito... Excepto por un tal dubitativo que emite mensajes sin sentido sobre las papas.



...hombre un Bot que se dedica a hablar de todo excepto del OIL....tú dirás....


----------



## Libertex (25 Oct 2019)

*Los mercados latinoamericanos seguirán reflejando los pronósticos negativos del PIB que realizó el FMI*
Las bolsas de valores de América Latina seguirán reflejando en un futuro cercano los pronósticos negativos sobre del crecimiento del PIB que el FMI realizó para una serie de países de la región.
Según los expertos del FMI, la economía de México, por ejemplo, crecerá solo un 0.4 % en 2019 y un 1.3 % en 2020, aunque en julio había pronosticado un crecimiento del 0.9 % para este año y del 1.9 % para el año que viene.
En general, el crecimiento económico de los países de Latinoamérica y Caribe en 2019 será del 0.2 % en lugar del 0.6 % pronosticado en julio en el informe del FMI. Asimismo, se rebajó el pronóstico para 2020, del 2.3 % al 1.8 %.
Al mismo tiempo, un factor favorable para los mercados regionales fue la noticia de que el Congreso de EE. UU. está a punto de llegar a un acuerdo con la Casa Blanca sobre las enmiendas en el tratado comercial con México y Canadá. El nuevo tratado de libre comercio entre México, EE. UU. y Canadá, USMCA, fue firmado por los líderes de los tres países en noviembre de 2018, durante la cumbre celebrada en Buenos Aires. Dicho tratado sustituirá el Tratado de Libre Comercio de América del Norte (NAFTA).
Entre los factores externos podemos destacar algunos avances en las negociaciones sobre el brexit, que tendrán un impacto positivo en los mercados de América Latina.
También continuarán monitoreando el desempeño de las grandes empresas en EE.UU., que se espera que sea bastante débil.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Oct 2019)

JAJAJAJA que jrande eres...NO cambies nunca....


----------



## Libertex (1 Nov 2019)

*Los inversionistas europeos están preocupados por los indicadores económicos de los Estados Unidos y de China*
En el futuro cercano, los inversionistas europeos analizarán los datos estadísticos que indican una desaceleración de las economías china y estadounidense. Esto posiblemente se relaciona con las consecuencias de las guerras comerciales entre ambos países.
En particular, el Índice de Gerentes de Compras (PMI, por sus siglas en inglés) en el sector no manufacturero de la economía de China se desaceleró considerablemente, hasta 52.8 puntos, en octubre. El indicador mostró un nivel significativamente peor que en septiembre, cuando alcanzó un nivel de 53.7 puntos. Al mismo tiempo, sigue por encima del umbral psicológico de 50 puntos. Los analistas han pronosticado una desaceleración del índice PMI en el sector servicios a un nivel de 53.6 puntos.
Los datos del PIB de Estados Unidos tampoco resultaron muy alentadores.
Anteriormente, el optimismo de los inversionistas se apoyaba en el comentario del portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Hogan Gidley, de que los Estados Unidos aún esperan firmar el acuerdo comercial inicial con China, a pesar de la suspensión de la reunión programada entre el presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, y su par de China, Xi JinPing, debido a la cancelación de la cumbre de la APEC en Chile. Sin embargo, más adelante surgieron rumores de que el acuerdo siempre no sería firmado próximamente.
De la misma manera, los participantes del mercado están en espera de noticias sobre el Brexit. La Unión Europea ya acordó retrasar la salida del Reino Unido de la UE por tres meses más, hasta el 31 de enero del 2020. El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, aunque de mala gana, aceptó dicha prórroga.
La decisión tomada por la Fed referente a su tasa era la esperada y apenas afectó el ánimo de los inversionistas. El regulador financiero de los Estados Unidos recortó su tasa de interés de referencia desde un rango de 1.75 y 2% anual hasta un rango entre 1.5 y 1.75% anual. En el futuro, los inversionistas esperarán la publicación de las minutas de esta reunión, las cuales permitirán aclarar el rumbo de la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Nov 2019)

que rico....


----------

